# Intense M9 FRO



## Christiaan (29. Juli 2010)

Sieht aus als ware Produktion nicht mehr weit, kein Proto decals mehr, aber M9 FRO.

Hoffentlich kommt es nicht mit die hesslichen gelben Links und dropouts


----------



## INT3NS3 (29. Juli 2010)

Mist, das Bild wollte ich gerade posten. 

Und zu den Links und Dropouts, irgendwie leiden gerade die ganzen Bikehersteller an Geschmacksverirrung.:kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christiaan (29. Juli 2010)




----------



## Korfu (29. Juli 2010)

Weiß schon jemand was es rauskommt? und was es kosten soll?


----------



## Geax (30. Juli 2010)

hawwwiii wie geil is des mit den gelben dropouts =)


----------



## °Fahreinheit (30. Juli 2010)

Also ich gehe mal stark davon aus, dass das gelb nicht Serie ist. Bauchgefühl.


----------



## Christiaan (30. Juli 2010)

Gelb ist nur fuer CRC Team, normal wird schwarz


----------



## Monster666 (30. Juli 2010)

Gibts schon irgendwo Geodaten oder sonstige technischen Daten zum anschauen?


----------



## DH_RYDA (30. Juli 2010)

ich hoffe, dass die Umlenkhebel noch ordentlich im WC getestet werden, bevor sie so in produktion gehen. beim M6 hats ja auch im ersten ja Jahr probleme mit gerissenen oberen links gegeben. optisch find ich die alten besser, das gelb ist absolut grauenhaft. der unter link erinnert ans V10 carbon......werd auf jeden fall mein 951 gegen diese gefährt eintauschen...


----------



## Christiaan (30. Juli 2010)

http://dirt.mpora.com/news/press-release/exclusive-allnew-intense-m9-evo.html


----------



## INT3NS3 (30. Juli 2010)

In GREEN sieht´s schon besser aus:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johnny Jape (30. Juli 2010)




----------



## Patrick.B.aus.S (30. Juli 2010)

Delivery Date 1.10.2010 ! oh yeah, ich muss sparen!!! 

gibt es genauere Daten??


----------



## Christiaan (31. Juli 2010)

Den Radstand wird noch geandert, da hier alles gleich ist


----------



## Yeti-Ritter (31. Juli 2010)




----------



## Yeti-Ritter (31. Juli 2010)

Christiaan schrieb:


> Warum du um 11:13 die gleichen Bilder hochladen musst wie ich um 11 muss man nicht verstehen...


----------



## Christiaan (31. Juli 2010)

Yeti-Ritter schrieb:


> Christiaan schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Warum du um 11:13 die gleichen Bilder hochladen musst wie ich um 11 muss man nicht verstehen...
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MT3ike (31. Juli 2010)

Woaaa wie geil ist das M9...............hab bis jetzt noch kein geileres Bike gesehen!!!!!


----------



## DrMainhattan (1. August 2010)

Das in ganz roh schaut auch super aus. Ist aber wohl der Rahmen bevor er nochmal in den Backofen geschickt wird...


----------



## bachmayeah (1. August 2010)

eins in raw könnte ganz gut aussehen, aber das m6 / 951 gefällt mir optisch def. besser...


----------



## Christiaan (2. August 2010)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> eins in raw könnte ganz gut aussehen, aber das m6 / 951 gefällt mir optisch def. besser...



finde Ich auch, aber ist auch gewohnungssache denke Ich


----------



## Monster666 (2. August 2010)

Ich find das 951 optisch gar nicht anziehend, da ist die gesamte M Reihe viel besser.
vorallem die Evo`s, aber leider gibts die nicht für die normalsterblichen


----------



## Christiaan (2. August 2010)

Monster666 schrieb:


> Ich find das 951 optisch gar nicht anziehend, da ist die gesamte M Reihe viel besser.
> vorallem die Evo`s, aber leider gibts die nicht für die normalsterblichen



Die sind auch fast alle gerissen


----------



## bachmayeah (2. August 2010)

gibts denn auch ne gewichtsangabe vom m9?


----------



## Monster666 (2. August 2010)

Christiaan schrieb:


> Die sind auch fast alle gerissen



Auf welchen beziehst du das?


----------



## san_andreas (2. August 2010)

Gefällt mir ganz gut, der neue Rahmen. Nur das Steuerohr mit den zwei Schrauben finde ich total unschön.


----------



## Christiaan (2. August 2010)

Monster666 schrieb:


> Auf welchen beziehst du das?



Die M6 Evo Rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhill Lucki (2. August 2010)

ich find das m9 extremst geil! 

weiß jemand, ob das rote mit den gelben oder silbernen links kommt?


----------



## Monster666 (2. August 2010)

Die M6 EVO Rahmen sind gerissen? wusst ich bis jetzt gar nicht....

die Links sind doch standartmässig schwarz?


----------



## Downhill Lucki (2. August 2010)

naja ist ja auch egal! die sind ja wenns sein sollte auch schnell silber gemacht...


----------



## Johnny Jape (2. August 2010)

Christiaan schrieb:


> Die sind auch fast alle gerissen




fast, die sind alle gerissen, da sind sogar noch mehr gerissen als produziert wurden

und die m9er sind schon vor dem schweissen gerissen


----------



## Iceman79 (3. August 2010)

...gibt´s schon infos zum Preis, gewicht...


----------



## Christiaan (3. August 2010)

Ja, viel von die Evo Rahmen sind gerissen, waren ja auch nur fuer Team fahrer, um zu probieren, und ja die info kommt aus Amerika, von ein von Intense gesponsorten Fahrer.


----------



## Monster666 (3. August 2010)

Johnny Jape schrieb:


> fast, die sind alle gerissen, da sind sogar noch mehr gerissen als produziert wurden
> 
> und die m9er sind schon vor dem schweissen gerissen



hahaha

so ein grosser Intense Fan?

auf so ein urteil hätt ich schon noch ne Begründung erwartet...

Ich werd mir trotzdem eins zulegen, aber das ganze läuft dann über Kanada : Lifetime Warranty!


----------



## BlueW8 (3. August 2010)

Evo's waren doch nur im Renneinsatz, niemals im Handel für Endkunden.

Und im Rennsport gilt, was nach dem Rennen noch heil ist, ist zu schwer resp. zu leistungsschwach...

Wenn das M9 beim Händler auftaucht, wird's schon halten. Die M#s vorher halten ja auch...


----------



## BlueW8 (3. August 2010)

Bei Sick Lines steht das:

â¢ 83mm BB shell
â¢ ISCG 05 integrated into BB shell
â¢ New flushset grease fittings at main pivots
â¢ 9.5â³x3â³ FOX RC4 shock damper spec
â¢ Completely redesigned upper and lower linkages
â¢ Completely redesigned tubing spec and frame architecture
â¢ 2 year project of engineering and race development
â¢ World Cup, National and World Championship winning VPP suspension platform
â¢ Handmade at their southern California factory

MSRP 2999 (USD) including Cane Creek AngleSet and FOX RC4

Expected delivery â October 2010

GEO: Small
BB Height 14.2â / 14.5â
Top Tube 22â
Head Angle 64Â° (+/- .5Â°/1.0Â°/1.5Â°)
Wheelbase 45.5â-46.5â
Chainstay 17.25 / 17.5 / 17.75

GEO: Medium
BB Height 14.2â / 14.5â
Top Tube 23â
Head Angle 64Â° (+/- .5Â°/1.0Â°/1.5Â°)
Wheelbase 46.5â-47.5â
Chainstay 17.25 / 17.5 / 17.75

GEO: Large
BB Height 14.2â / 14.5â
Top Tube 24â
Head Angle 64Â° (+/- .5Â°/1.0Â°/1.5Â°)
Wheelbase 47.5â-48.5â
Chainstay 17.25 / 17.5 / 17.75


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johnny Jape (3. August 2010)

Monster666 schrieb:


> hahaha
> 
> so ein grosser Intense Fan?
> 
> ...




mein kommentar war eine ironische bemerkung zu dem text den ich zitiert habe, und wurde von dir wohl aus dem zusammenhang gerissen

für dich mal extra:           ACHTUNG IRONIE AN BORD!!!


----------



## Personaltrainer (3. August 2010)

Das M9 soll laut  Shocker Distribution Deutschland ab Oktober zu Kaufen sein.
Und soll um die 3200,- laut Mtb-Magazin Kosten.


----------



## BlueW8 (5. August 2010)

Wäre doch dumm. Wenn man sich das M9 dann aus USA zieht ist's mit $2999, 14% Zoll und 19% Einfuhrschice immer noch bei 3090,-EUR.

Wenn es denn stimmt, das es in USA nur $2999 asu der Tasche haut.


----------



## Crak (5. August 2010)

stimmt


----------



## haha (5. August 2010)

Wegen 110 Euro auf den Service vom deutschen Vertrieb zu kacken, ist mmn. schwachsinn. Versand wirst du aus den USA auch noch ordentlich zahlen, da knackt man auch knapp die 3200 Euro


----------



## agrohardtail (5. August 2010)

shocker und service? da habe ich was anderes gehört.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haha (5. August 2010)

gehört


----------



## Christiaan (5. August 2010)

FLo reagiert immer schnell und hilft gerne, das ist meine erfahrung


----------



## DrMainhattan (5. August 2010)

Personaltrainer schrieb:


> Das M9 soll laut  Shocker Distribution Deutschland ab Oktober zu Kaufen sein.
> Und soll um die 3200,- laut Mtb-Magazin Kosten.



Wartet doch mal ab was es bei CRC kosten wird...


----------



## san_andreas (5. August 2010)

Die Intense-Preise sind bei CRC auch nicht mehr soo gut.


----------



## °Fahreinheit (5. August 2010)

Ich hab mit Schocker auch nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht bisher!


----------



## cubebiker (5. August 2010)

Shocker ist ein guter Vertrieb, ich wollte mein 951 damals unbedingt noch vor dem Urlaub haben und er hat das möglich gemacht, und das in 24 Stunden! Auch bei weiteren Anfragen hat er immer sehr schnell und kompetent geantwortet.


----------



## agrohardtail (5. August 2010)

deswegen ahb ich auch gesagt das ich es gehört habe. ist gut zu wissen das es nicht so ist.
habe halt nur gehrt das man wenn iwas garantiemäßiges anfällt sehr sehr lange warten kann. kann aber auch aus eigener erfahrung sagen das sich da sehr sehr viele hersteller dumm anstellen.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (5. August 2010)

du musst auch überlegen was der gute Herr auf Garantie abwickeln wollte... nicht jeder Lieferant hat immer alles auf Lager und muss demnach erst beim Hersteller bestellt werden. Und wenn Intense so drauf ist, dass man erst auf eine Großbestellung wartet bevor das Ersatzteil einzeln raus geht dauert es noch länger... deshalb ganz ruhig Brauner


----------



## bachmayeah (7. August 2010)

here we go...schwarze links...





schaut iwie relativ lang aus, aber mit schwarzen links echt schick...


----------



## cubebiker (9. August 2010)

M9 bei CRC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christiaan (9. August 2010)

Nicht billig, hatte erwartet es wurde dort unter EUR 3000 kosten, Zeit das den EUR wieder mehr werd wird, haha


----------



## cyou (9. August 2010)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> here we go...schwarze links...
> 
> schaut iwie relativ lang aus, aber mit schwarzen links echt schick...


 

Schon bestellt in blau..???


----------



## DH_RYDA (9. August 2010)

ich hoff mal stark, dass eine Option mit Double Barrel rauskommen wird und eine blaue farbe (CRC oder works). die Farboptionen gefallen mir bis jetzt nicht besonder...


----------



## cubebiker (9. August 2010)

CCDB geht, hab ich zumindest so bestellt


----------



## Personaltrainer (9. August 2010)

agrohardtail schrieb:


> deswegen ahb ich auch gesagt das ich es gehört habe. ist gut zu wissen das es nicht so ist.
> habe halt nur gehrt das man wenn iwas garantiemäßiges anfällt sehr sehr lange warten kann. kann aber auch aus eigener erfahrung sagen das sich da sehr sehr viele hersteller dumm anstellen.



Das stimmt bei Intense gar nicht ich hatte in Whistler einen Bruch am Hinterbau G3. und innerhalb einer Woche hatte ich auf Garantie meinen neuen Hinterbau.


----------



## Christiaan (9. August 2010)

DH_RYDA schrieb:


> ich hoff mal stark, dass eine Option mit Double Barrel rauskommen wird und eine blaue farbe (CRC oder works). die Farboptionen gefallen mir bis jetzt nicht besonder...



CCDB ist ein option kostet USD 300 mehr wenn Ich mich nicht irre, und alle Farben sind moglich, USD 200 aufpreis


----------



## Monster666 (9. August 2010)

Personaltrainer schrieb:


> Das stimmt bei Intense gar nicht ich hatte in Whistler einen Bruch am Hinterbau G3. und innerhalb einer Woche hatte ich auf Garantie meinen neuen Hinterbau.



Dein hinterbau war sehr Wahrscheinlich auf Lager, was nicht immer so ist..


----------



## Monster666 (9. August 2010)

Christiaan schrieb:


> CCDB ist ein option kostet USD 300 mehr wenn Ich mich nicht irre, und alle Farben sind moglich, USD 200 aufpreis



Gibts das M9 auch in Eloxal-Farben?
Aufpreis?


----------



## Korfu (9. August 2010)

Intense wird doch bestimmt auf der Eurobike sein oder? Dann werde ich mir das Gerät mal Live ansehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shocker (9. August 2010)

Jup: A4 Stand Nummer 304


----------



## Korfu (9. August 2010)




----------



## DH_RYDA (10. August 2010)

@Flo von Shocker:

kannst du ev. eine Statement geben bzgl. Farbwahl und Dämpferwahl beim M9? mein händler hat mir als erscheinungstermin mal den Jänner nächsten Jahres genannt, bleibt dies so?

grüsse


----------



## agrohardtail (10. August 2010)

Personaltrainer schrieb:


> Das stimmt bei Intense gar nicht ich hatte in Whistler einen Bruch am Hinterbau G3. und innerhalb einer Woche hatte ich auf Garantie meinen neuen Hinterbau.



es ging nicht um intense sondern den deutschland vertirieb aber das hatte sich auch geklärt.
wenn du deinen senf dauz geben willst dann les erstmal richtig.


----------



## Shocker (10. August 2010)

Also: Die ersten Rahmen die wir bestellt haben sollen mitte Oktober bei uns sein. das sind dann alles Standard Farben (Rot, Works und Gun Metal Grey) und mit RC4 oder CCDB. 
Es wird auch Custom Farben geben (entsprechend der Intense Farbpallette) da rechne ich im Moment mit + 30Tage.


----------



## DH_RYDA (10. August 2010)

besten dank für die schnelle info!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Personaltrainer (10. August 2010)

Wo kann ich mir die Sonderfarben anschauen?


----------



## Shocker (10. August 2010)

es wird die komplette Farbpallette geben die Intense bei seinen Bikes anbietet. Die Farben findet ihr auf der Intense seite. Aber wie gesagt es geht jede Farbe auch an jeden Rahmen sofern wir den bei irgend einen Bike der Produktpalette anbieten. Eine genau info kann ich euch gern zur messe geben. Ich werde versuchen alle Farben an unseren Stand zu bekommen!!!


----------



## Downhill Lucki (11. August 2010)

hey flo,

mal ne ganz dumme frage: wirst du auf der eurobike schon ein m9 im gepäck haben?

cheers


----------



## Korfu (11. August 2010)

Downhill Lucki schrieb:


> hey flo,
> 
> mal ne ganz dumme frage: wirst du auf der eurobike schon ein m9 im gepäck haben?
> 
> cheers



Jup: A4 Stand Nummer 304


----------



## DH_RYDA (12. August 2010)

gibts ungefähre Preise für das Upgrade auf CCDB bzw. andere Farbe?


----------



## Shocker (12. August 2010)

CCDB wird wieder ca. 300.- kosten und Farben machen 350.- Aufpreis.


----------



## DH_RYDA (12. August 2010)

hmmm, gar nicht mal so billig. 300 euro aufpreis für den CCDB find ich angmessen. aber nochmal soviel nur für eine andere Lackierung ist schon eher gesalzen, nachdem die 3 Standartfarbe nicht gerade berauschend sind. wie stehen die Chancen, dass sich eine weiter Farbe (blau) zur Standartfarbschema dazu gesellt?


----------



## Shocker (12. August 2010)

Da gebe ich dir Recht aber die Jungs in den USA müssen für jede Farbe die Pulveranlage reinigen. Egal ob wir 1Stk. oder 10Stk. pro Farbe machen!...


----------



## DH_RYDA (12. August 2010)

ja klar. aber wenn sie ein M9 in z.B: WorksBlue benötigen, bruauchen sie dann Rahmen ja nur zu den Uzzis dazuhängen ich irre ich mich?

aber man kann eh nix machen, das Black Chrome sieht nicht so schlecht aus. vielleicht investiert ich auch in einen blauen, mal sehen


----------



## bachmayeah (12. August 2010)

und was wiegt das m9 nun im vgl zu m6 / 951?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shocker (12. August 2010)

kann ich euch erst sagen wenn ich die Rahmen in der Hand habe!!! Was sich leider noch ein wenig zieht...


----------



## Christiaan (13. August 2010)

Aber die Farbe upgrade kostet in den USA nur USD 200, das ist ja schon was anderes als EUR 350


----------



## Monster666 (13. August 2010)

musst halt Preise vergleichen, und dort bestellen wos günstiger ist.

Bsp: M9 FRO USA 2999 Dollar

       M9 FRO EU 3000 Euro und mehr 

zudem kommt noch der Garantiefall, in der Schweiz hast du 1 Jahr Garantie, in Kanada das Leben lang, DE weiss ich nicht.

Vor- und Nachteile vergleichen lohnt sich immer


----------



## agrohardtail (13. August 2010)

du musst auch überlegen welche kosten noch anfallen wenn das rad von usa hier rüber kommt die der vertrieb ja auch bezahlen muss.
zoll, mwst, shipping usw. da kommt schon nen haufen eld zusammen was auch irgendwo den preis unterschied erklärt. und jetzt bitte nicht speci, giant oder trek als beispiel nehmen, denn die produzieren auch ne ganze ecke günstiger


----------



## Christiaan (13. August 2010)

Was Ich mein, in de USA kostet den CCDB USD 300 mehr, hier EUR das ist selbstverstandlich, aber warum die custom Farbe dann viel teuerer sein muss?


----------



## Shocker (13. August 2010)

warum die von mir für Custom Colors mehr nehmen weis ich auch nicht, aber das werde ich mal ansprechen!


----------



## Monster666 (13. August 2010)

agrohardtail schrieb:


> du musst auch überlegen welche kosten noch anfallen wenn das rad von usa hier rüber kommt die der vertrieb ja auch bezahlen muss.
> zoll, mwst, shipping usw. da kommt schon nen haufen eld zusammen was auch irgendwo den preis unterschied erklärt. und jetzt bitte nicht speci, giant oder trek als beispiel nehmen, denn die produzieren auch ne ganze ecke günstiger



Hier sind wir im M9 Thread, da wird nicht mit solchem gerümpel verglichen.

Ich hab mal einen gefragt was der für sein 951 mit absoluter Topaustattung bezahlt hat, da fing ich an die Preise zu vergleichen.
(der bezahlte gerade mal 5400 CHF = sind so um die 3600 Euro +-)

zudem hat er noch länger Garantie als wenn ers in der Schweiz gekauft hätte. Schonmal 2 grosse Vorteile die dafür sprechen..

Nachteil ist halt mit der Garantieabwicklung und den da Anfallenden Kosten etc.


----------



## Shocker (13. August 2010)

In der EU haben wir aber 2 Jahre Gewährleistung!!!


----------



## bachmayeah (13. August 2010)

aber schweiz =! EU.

er wollte ja quasi den schweizer preis mit eu garantie/gewährleistung.
ich frag mich, was sich die leute aufregen.
keiner wird gezwungen hier in D zu kaufen.
keiner wird gezwungen Intense zu kaufen, gibt ja auch genug alternativen.

und letzten endes ist es doch wesentlich günstiger als das m6 damals, welches auch zur genüge gekauft wurde.

so y worry?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shocker (13. August 2010)

So: Farbe wird günstiger werden, aber bitte nagelt mich hier nicht fest.
Genaue Preise kann ich Euch zur Messe geben! 
Geht aber auf jeden Fall unter 300.-Euro!!!
FLO


----------



## Monster666 (13. August 2010)

Shocker schrieb:


> In der EU haben wir aber 2 Jahre Gewährleistung!!!



das kann gut sein, aber ich bin ein Inselstaatler (Schweiz)

bei uns gibts nur 1 Jahr gewährleistung

Wenn das M9 nicht jeder fährt kauf ich meins über Kanada (Lebenslange Garantie spricht halt für sich) aber ich denke das wird so sein wie beim 951


----------



## agrohardtail (14. August 2010)

ja stimmt ist nen klarer grund das rad nicht zu kaufen  ich kauf mir nen rad weil es sich gut fahren lässt und nicht nach der anzahl der personen die das rad fahren!
du ahst einfach zuviel ibc flair getankt.


----------



## Monster666 (14. August 2010)

Dann müsstest du ja jedes Rad kaufen, weil jedes Rad auf seine eigene Art gut ist


----------



## agrohardtail (14. August 2010)

schwachsinniger kommentar und ich hoffe für deinen verstand das du das auch weisst.

natürlich muss man sich für nen rad entscheiden es geht nur darum das ich das nicht anhand irgendwelcher credibility werte fest mache, sondern mich in erster linie nach dem technischen aspekt entscheide. 
von daher ist es mir auch egal wie viele leute das rad fahren werden, wenn dir das sooo wichtig ist das du dieses rad nicht kaufen würdest wenn es viele fahren, mangelt es dir definitiv an selbstwertgefühl und selbstbewusstsein.


----------



## Shocker (14. August 2010)

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/intense-m9-fro-crankworx.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Personaltrainer (14. August 2010)

Hallo Flo hat das M9 hinten gleich 150mm oder 135mm ?


----------



## agrohardtail (14. August 2010)

150x12

steht übrigens auch in dem bericht den flo gerade gepostet hat


----------



## Shocker (14. August 2010)

Ja nur 150*12 da es auch ein 83er Tretlager hat. Da passt dann ein 135er Hinterrad von der Kettenlinie eher SEHR bescheiden!!! Und da das 150er den Rahmen sicher eher steifer macht als anders rum haben wir uns beim M9 dazu entschlossen das 150mm Only zu machen.


----------



## Hansman007 (14. August 2010)

@flo
bekommt man den Rahmen so wie auf dem Bild hier?
Also Works Blue mit gelben Links?
http://***************/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/2011-intense-cycles-m9-fro-3.jpg


----------



## DrMainhattan (14. August 2010)

Nein, gibbet nur mit schwarzen Links für den Endverbraucher...


----------



## Christiaan (15. August 2010)

Und die farbe ist CRC oder Chrome blue, nicht works


----------



## agrohardtail (15. August 2010)

hat mich auch schon enttäuscht das die gelben links nur für team fahrer sind, musste es schockiert bei pinkbike lesen.
@flo 
gibts da ne möglichkeit irgendwie dran zu kommen


----------



## Monster666 (15. August 2010)

Du kannst die Links/Ausfallenden doch Spritzen oder Pulverbeschichten lassen.


----------



## Personaltrainer (15. August 2010)

Da stimme ich dir zu


----------



## evil_rider (15. August 2010)

Shocker schrieb:


> So: Farbe wird günstiger werden, aber bitte nagelt mich hier nicht fest.
> Genaue Preise kann ich Euch zur Messe geben!
> Geht aber auf jeden Fall unter 300.-Euro!!!
> FLO



299,- ? 



Monster666 schrieb:


> musst halt Preise vergleichen, und dort bestellen wos günstiger ist.
> 
> Bsp: M9 FRO USA 2999 Dollar
> 
> ...



wird bei uns wohl bei 4200 sein.... märchensteuer drüber sollte die gleiche sein wie bei uns, in sofern musch nur 2999 + versand tucke... rahmen und komplettbikes kosten fix 12 stutz @ zoll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrMainhattan (19. August 2010)

http://www.sicklines.com/2010/08/18/2011-intense-m9-detail/


----------



## klemmi (23. September 2010)

Was kostet denn nun so ein schönes M9 MIT RC4 in Deutschland?


----------



## Shocker (23. September 2010)

Die M9´s kommen mit Cane Creek Double Barrel für 3200.-Euro und mit dem RC4 für 3150.-Euro. Es sind immer zwei Schalen für den Angle set dabei mir 0,5 & 1.5° Offset wie auch zwei Chips zum Federweg verstellen.
Farben: Rot, Gun Metal und Works Raw.


----------



## agrohardtail (23. September 2010)

gibts schon ne geo tabelle?


----------



## Shocker (23. September 2010)

Kann ich nach der Interbike nachreichen.


----------



## Christiaan (23. September 2010)

Man,

Hoffentlich kommt mein M9 schnell, alle Teile liegen schon zuhause, brauche nur noch der Rahmen, hahaha


----------



## san_andreas (23. September 2010)

Christiaan schrieb:


> Man,
> 
> Hoffentlich kommt mein M9 schnell, alle Teile liegen schon zuhause, brauche nur noch der Rahmen, hahaha



Hoffentlich mit Cane Creek DB und Dorado ?


----------



## cubebiker (23. September 2010)

@Shocker: Echt nur 50 Euro Aufpreis für den CCDB? Bei meiner Bestellung hieß es noch 300 Euro Aufpreis?


----------



## Shocker (23. September 2010)

ja stimmt aber net mehr. Cane Creek hat den Preis so gesenkt das der Ursprüngliche RC4 Preis gleich dem Neuen mit CCDB ist
bekommst auch den neuen Preis!!! hast dir also grad mal 300.-Euro gespart!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christiaan (23. September 2010)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Hoffentlich mit Cane Creek DB und Dorado ?



Turlich

M9 Black Chrome, medium, CCDB
Dorado
EX1750 2010
Formula The One MY DH 2010
saint, lg1+
sunline, twenty6 vorbau, unz


----------



## cubebiker (23. September 2010)

Das freut mich allerdings sehr!!!


----------



## san_andreas (23. September 2010)

Christiaan schrieb:


> Turlich
> 
> M9 Black Chrome, medium, CCDB
> Dorado
> ...



Genehmigt !


----------



## bachmayeah (23. September 2010)

mehr Aufpreis  ist der ccdb auch nicht wert... Zumindest "those days" konnte mich das Teil im M6 nicht überzeugen. Bos war da n bissi besser, aber der Motopitkan Revox ist mein Favorit. Mim RC4 im 951 war ich allerdings auch sehr zufrieden..
just my 2 eurocents..


----------



## Geax (24. September 2010)

mich hat der vivid auch sehr positiv überrascht muss ich sagen .. also dämpfermässig schauts ja net so schlecht aus derzeit !


----------



## Geax (25. September 2010)

schaut so hammer aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christiaan (25. September 2010)

Flo,

Brauchen wir jetzt ein andere Steckachse, da die dropouts geandert sind?


----------



## Crak (25. September 2010)

denke nicht.


----------



## Geax (25. September 2010)

glaub auch dass sich das ausgeht


----------



## Shocker (25. September 2010)

gute frage...  ich denke mal nicht!!! die sollte nun endlich mal auch bei intense DABEI sein beim Rahmen ;-)


----------



## Geax (25. September 2010)

a des glaub i net +hehe+


----------



## [email protected] [email protected] (28. September 2010)

wenns a 12mm Loch is, sollt doch jede 150x12mm Achse egtl. passen?
Jetzad braucht ma halt die "Oliven" nimma.

Aber wenn da mittlerweile was dabei ist... hört hört... Top G'schicht!

Der minimale CC DB Auffpreis is echt gut. War aber mit dem RC4 im 951 auch sehr zufrieden...


----------



## agrohardtail (7. Oktober 2010)

@flo
wie siehts denn mit sattelstützendurchmesser und sattelrohrdurchmesser aus?
weißt du mitlewrweile bescheid mit der steckachse?


----------



## Monster666 (7. Oktober 2010)

Ich denke das ist immernoch Intense Standart
Stütze 31.6  Sattelrohr 34.9


----------



## Downhill Lucki (7. Oktober 2010)

...mit sicherheit!


----------



## metalfreak (12. Oktober 2010)

Shocker schrieb:


> ja stimmt aber net mehr. Cane Creek hat den Preis so gesenkt das der Ursprüngliche RC4 Preis gleich dem Neuen mit CCDB ist
> bekommst auch den neuen Preis!!! hast dir also grad mal 300.-Euro gespart!!!!



gilt das auch für die anderen modelle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubebiker (13. Oktober 2010)

Copyright by Intense Cycles:







http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/pho...7780554181_364069399181_5163048_1491813_n.jpg

Die ersten sind wohl heute rausgegangen... Aaaah ich bin soo wuschig...


----------



## Christiaan (13. Oktober 2010)

Hoffentlich nicht nur Works Raw, aber auch Chrome Black, Dann kann Ich endlich alle Teile die hier rumliegen an ein Rahmen schrauben, hahaha


----------



## agrohardtail (13. Oktober 2010)

cubebiker schrieb:


> Die ersten sind wohl heute rausgegangen... Aaaah ich bin soo wuschig...



me 2  wobei bei mir eh noch ne gabel fehlt


----------



## Crak (13. Oktober 2010)

Christiaan schrieb:


> Hoffentlich nicht nur Works Raw, aber auch Chrome Black, Dann kann Ich endlich alle Teile die hier rumliegen an ein Rahmen schrauben, hahaha



gute farbwahl...achja...die weiße aufschrift auf dem unterrohr gehört da weg.


----------



## [email protected] [email protected] (13. Oktober 2010)

sehr schick auf jeden Fall (egal in welcher Farbe), man darf gespannt sein...
... hfflt. dauerts nimma z'lang...


----------



## Soulbrother (13. Oktober 2010)

Christiaan schrieb:


> Hoffentlich nicht nur Works Raw, aber auch Chrome Black, Dann kann Ich endlich alle Teile die hier rumliegen an ein Rahmen schrauben, hahaha


----------



## san_andreas (18. Oktober 2010)

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/15891802"]M9 starts shipping on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## cubebiker (18. Oktober 2010)

Aber leider bisher nur Medium... Aaaahhh ;-)


----------



## agrohardtail (18. Oktober 2010)

hat mich ebenfalls geärgert. aber ende des monats soll es ja soweit sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubebiker (18. Oktober 2010)

Hast du die Info von intense? Wurde mich freuen...


----------



## Soulbrother (18. Oktober 2010)

Ich möchte euch echt ungern enttäuschen  ,aber nach meinen Messeinfos vom Intense Stand wird alle 4 Wochen eine neue Fuhre abgeschickt und zwar jeweils Mitte des Monats.Wenn jetzt also nur M Rahmen abgeschickt worden sind,dann geht die nächste Lieferung mit anderen Größen erst wieder mitte Nov. bei Intense ab... 

Ich drücke euch die Daumen,denn andererseits hieß es,daß alle Rahmen die bis zur Messe bestellt wurden auch alle bei der ersten Lieferung dabei sein sollen!


----------



## Christiaan (20. Oktober 2010)




----------



## [email protected] [email protected] (20. Oktober 2010)

Christiaan schrieb:


>



Hab ich auch scho gesehen, hoffentlich sind's bei uns dann auch bald da!


----------



## Magura952 (23. Oktober 2010)

Sooooo geil in Raw


----------



## bachmayeah (23. Oktober 2010)

ich finds in weiss auch sehr lecker:




eben mal m6 <--> m9 geodaten vergleichen...
kann der shocker-flo evtl bestätigen das m6 und m9 in m die gleiche toptube länge haben?

btw.: da gabs doch mal das foto von nem weissen m9 an ner gondel... kennt und hat das ggf. jmd parat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH_RYDA (23. Oktober 2010)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> ich finds in weiss auch sehr lecker:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja, toptube ist wiedermal gleich, nur der Reach soll 1,2 inch länger sein, somit würde ich wieder ein M nehmen beim M9, beim 951 fahr ich Large.
das M6 war mir in M zu kurz....


----------



## Shocker (23. Oktober 2010)

Der Stikman macht gerade die Intense Seite neu und ich hoffe am Montag könnt ihr dort die Geometrie auch Online finden. Sorry, aber ich komm grad nicht auf den FTP server rauf.


----------



## cubebiker (23. Oktober 2010)

Die Geodaten sind schon Online inkl Reach und Stack und so...


----------



## Soulbrother (23. Oktober 2010)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> btw.: da gabs doch mal das foto von nem weissen m9 an ner gondel... kennt und hat das ggf. jmd parat?



 da haste ...


----------



## dom92 (23. Oktober 2010)

Raawrrr!


----------



## bachmayeah (23. Oktober 2010)

traumhaft... danke..herrliche verführung das m9, wobei das 951 ja derzeit teils recht verschleudert wird... schwere entscheidung...


----------



## cubebiker (23. Oktober 2010)

Das 951 hattest du schon, also LOOOOOS ;-)


----------



## agrohardtail (23. Oktober 2010)

wieso nen 951 holen wenn man nen m6 ähnlich wie nen 951 von geo udn setup abstimmen kann?


----------



## Crak (23. Oktober 2010)

weil die rahmen sich total anders fahren und das 951 sich um einiges besser fährt


----------



## agrohardtail (23. Oktober 2010)

ach du bist schon m9 gefahren?`interessant....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crak (23. Oktober 2010)

wo schreibst du bitte was vom m9?


----------



## cubebiker (23. Oktober 2010)

Da hatter Recht...


----------



## san_andreas (23. Oktober 2010)

Ich würde mich auf ein bachmayeah M9 freuen. Der baut immer mit die besten Intense auf.


----------



## Crak (23. Oktober 2010)

ich freu mich schon auf christiaans m9


----------



## bachmayeah (23. Oktober 2010)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Ich würde mich auf ein bachmayeah M9 freuen. Der baut immer mit die besten Intense auf.



danke, aber das würde genauso "langweilig" wie die davor aussehen, da die parts vom m6 übernommen werden würden...


----------



## Downhill Lucki (23. Oktober 2010)

ich freu mich schon auf mein m9! das wird genial!


----------



## °Fahreinheit (23. Oktober 2010)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> danke, aber das würde genauso "langweilig" wie die davor aussehen, da die parts vom m6 übernommen werden würden...



Boooring!


----------



## [email protected] [email protected] (23. Oktober 2010)

...bin g'spannt auf die ganze Schar!


----------



## Shocker (23. Oktober 2010)

Hier die Geometrie angaben von der Intense Website: Maße für S, M und L Rahmen hintereinander.

M9-FRO
SMALL MEDIUM LARGE   
wheel base   45.5"-46.5" 46.5"-47.5" 47.5"-48.5"   
toptube   22 23 24   
seat tube   N/A N/A N/A   
chainstay   17.25/17.5/17.75 17.25/17.5/17.75 17.25/17.5/17.75   
head tube   4.3" w/ Upper Pinch Bolt 4.3" w/ Upper Pinch Bolt 5.0" w/ Upper Pinch Bolt   
head angle   64 (+/-.5/1.0/1.5) 64 (+/-.5/1.0/1.5) 64 (+/-.5/1.0/1.5)   
seat angle   N/A N/A N/A   
Reach   15.5" 16.25" 17.25"   
Stack   23" 23.5" 23.5"   
BB height   14.2"-14.5" w/ ISCG 05 14.2"-14.5" w/ ISCG 05 14.2"-14.5" w/ ISCG 05


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (23. Oktober 2010)

Downhill Lucki schrieb:


> ich freu mich schon auf mein m9! das wird genial!



Da bin ich aber mal gespannt !


----------



## agrohardtail (24. Oktober 2010)

Crak schrieb:


> wo schreibst du bitte was vom m9?



sorry hab mich verschrieben meine natürlich das m9.


----------



## Crak (24. Oktober 2010)

achso dann würde ich sagen....das m9 unter der hoffnung, dass es genauso gut wie das 951 fährt, vorteil hat das man noch mehr einstellen kann und hoffe, dass es mindest halb so oft wie das 951 und M6 bricht.


----------



## DH_RYDA (24. Oktober 2010)

Shocker schrieb:


> Hier die Geometrie angaben von der Intense Website: Maße für S, M und L Rahmen hintereinander.
> 
> M9-FRO
> SMALL MEDIUM LARGE
> ...



jetzt wären natürlich die Reah/stack werte der alten BIkes M6 bzw. 951 interessant, damit man vergleichen kann....


----------



## [email protected] [email protected] (24. Oktober 2010)

DH_RYDA schrieb:


> jetzt wären natürlich die Reah/stack werte der alten BIkes M6 bzw. 951 interessant, damit man vergleichen kann....



gerade mal schnell (selbst!) gemessen:

M 951            ca. 41,5cm
L   M6              ca. 40cm

----------------------------
gemäß Website:
M M9 16.25" = 41,275cm
L    M9 17.25" = 43,815cm

also vom L M6 auf L M9 wäre das genau das erwähnte plus von 1.5" = 3,81cm

stimmt also wieder alles...

ANMERKUNG:
ich denke, dass ich mich beim 951 leicht vermessen hab, da zurzeit kein Hinterbau drin ist; dadurch ist es schwierig die waagrecht stehende Position des Bikes zur Messung zur Ermittlung herzustellen.
==> Reach M 951 sollte gleich M M9 sein.
==> viele Leute die ein L M6 fuhren werden jetzt ein M M9 fahren...


----------



## DH_RYDA (24. Oktober 2010)

bin selber ein bisschen unsicher: das M6 in M war mir vom Reach her zur kurz, das 951 in L ein bisschen zu lang. das M9 werd ich aber doch wohl in M nehmen müssen...
@Mad MAx:
ein Medium 951 ist 1,5cm länger im reach als ein Large M6? bist du dir da sicher?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] [email protected] (24. Oktober 2010)

DH_RYDA schrieb:


> bin selber ein bisschen unsicher: das M6 in M war mir vom Reach her zur kurz, das 951 in L ein bisschen zu lang. das M9 werd ich aber doch wohl in M nehmen müssen...
> @Mad MAx:
> ein Medium 951 ist 1,5cm länger im reach als ein Large M6? bist du dir da sicher?



Ja, ich bin mir sicher, da ich es heute morgen selbst mit einer Wasserwaage und einem befestigten Fadenpendel vor Ort, an meinem M 951 und L M6 gemesen habe. (btw. ich bin 177 groß)


Hab ich auch bereits oben angegeben:


[email protected] [email protected] schrieb:


> ...gerade mal schnell *(selbst!) *gemessen:


----------



## Soulbrother (26. Oktober 2010)

So Männers,jetzt heißt es die Montageständer aufklappen und in "hab acht" - Stellung begeben ...für die ersten kommt das Christkind noch diese Woche!
 Ich freu mich auf eure Aufbauten


----------



## san_andreas (26. Oktober 2010)

Und was macht dein Montageständer ? Gibts da auch bald Arbeit ?


----------



## Shocker (26. Oktober 2010)

jup da hat der Axel recht.... den ersten Teil werden einige diese Woche in den Händen halten, leider noch nicht alle aber die ersten Medium sind gestern und heute gekommen.
Bin mal auf Bilder gespannt... 
Ride on,
FLO


----------



## Soulbrother (26. Oktober 2010)

Mein Ständer hat fast so gut wie immer Arbeit


----------



## Hunter-dirt (27. Oktober 2010)

freu mich schon auf die ersten Bilder 

@Flo
du hörst in den nächsten Tagen von mir zwecks Bestellung.


----------



## agrohardtail (27. Oktober 2010)

warum keine L Rahmen


----------



## Christiaan (27. Oktober 2010)

Weil Medium Rahmen besser aussehen 

Mit etwas Gluck hab Ich meins noch vors WE


----------



## bachmayeah (27. Oktober 2010)

ca.14 Tage hier ;-)
couldn't resist....


----------



## san_andreas (27. Oktober 2010)

Wir habens nicht anders erwartet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (27. Oktober 2010)

Man nimmt was man bekommt..


----------



## cubebiker (27. Oktober 2010)

Muahahaha gute Wahl! Ich kann kaum noch warten aber auf L Rahmen muss man immer etwas länger warten...


----------



## Hunter-dirt (27. Oktober 2010)

Hättst halt mal nicht so viele Fruchtzwerge gegessen


----------



## bachmayeah (28. Oktober 2010)




----------



## agrohardtail (28. Oktober 2010)

nneeeeeiiiiiinn allle anderen haben zu wenig fruchtzwerge gegessen^^


----------



## Hunter-dirt (28. Oktober 2010)

normaler Mann beträgt 180cm - 185cm  alles andere hat entweder zu viel oder zu wenig Fruchtzwerge gegessen, u know?


----------



## cubebiker (28. Oktober 2010)

Mist, Zwei Fruchtzwerge zuviel...


----------



## Geax (28. Oktober 2010)

aufs gwicht bin i gspannt


----------



## Soulbrother (29. Oktober 2010)

Wo bleiben die ersten Bilder ...?! 

Auch eine schicke Farbe:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crak (29. Oktober 2010)

beste!


----------



## san_andreas (29. Oktober 2010)

Das Grün ist echt super !

Auch toll:


----------



## °Fahreinheit (29. Oktober 2010)

Wow, das grün is cool. Ich will das grün... grüüüün!


----------



## agrohardtail (29. Oktober 2010)

hätte ich mehr geduld würde ich warscheinlich auch auf nen grünes warten


----------



## Christiaan (29. Oktober 2010)

grad eingekommen!


----------



## Downhill Lucki (29. Oktober 2010)

woahh! hammmmmer!!!
könntest du es bitte mal auf die waage stellen? ist das ein M?

cheers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (29. Oktober 2010)

...kommt mir so bekannt vor


----------



## cubebiker (29. Oktober 2010)

Drecksack! ;-)
Na dann mal los!!!


----------



## agrohardtail (29. Oktober 2010)

miiieeesss^^ hätte auch gerne nen gewicht


----------



## [email protected] [email protected] (29. Oktober 2010)

meins schaut anders aus  und hat 5140 g mit rc4


----------



## cubebiker (29. Oktober 2010)

Ja was, dann Fodooooo


----------



## san_andreas (29. Oktober 2010)

Christiaan schrieb:


>



Superschön ! Vielleicht Decals vom Oberrohr und nur "M9" stehen lassen.


----------



## [email protected] [email protected] (29. Oktober 2010)

cubebiker schrieb:


> Ja was, dann Fodooooo



würd ja gern, aber es steht 200km weg von mir und ich bin erst heut auf'd Nacht wieder vor Ort...


----------



## Christiaan (29. Oktober 2010)

Wie auf den Bild, mit schutz plastic etc, 5200 gram


----------



## Downhill Lucki (29. Oktober 2010)

cool danke!


----------



## DH_RYDA (29. Oktober 2010)

Christiaan schrieb:


> Wie auf den Bild, mit schutz plastic etc, 5200 gram


 
hmm also doch 300g schwerer wie das 951 und in etwa gleich was das M6.
hatte gehofft, dass es leichter wird, aber die Verstelloptionen und die Optik machen das alles wieder wett.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (1. November 2010)

was, gleich wie das M6? sicherlich nicht, das M6 hatte ohne dämpfer um die 3800g, das 951 um die 3600g... der CCDB mit 450er feder wiegt 1100g.. würde für den rahmen bedeuten er bringt 4100g auf die waage... *pfffft* danke intense, somit fällt der M9 definitiv raus in der wahl des neuen rahmens... bleiben nur noch DH920, 951, summum, und nen voltage dh team rahmen in der engeren wahl...


----------



## Monster666 (1. November 2010)

Du bist doch echt ein trottel, für das bisschen weniger gewicht auf viele Einstellmöglichkeiten verzichten finde ich einfach nur Schwachsinnig aber ist ja bei dir nicht anders zu erwarten....

zudem ist das 951 nicht FRO auch nicht mehr so leicht und bietet auch keine Verstellmöglichkeiten bei der Geo!


----------



## Downhill Lucki (1. November 2010)

der m6 hatte ohne dämpfer 4.1kg! mit dämpfer und ti feder 4,9 also mit stahlfeder 5,2-5,3kg!


----------



## bachmayeah (1. November 2010)

Medium Intense Red M6 w/ Revox 400# steel coil: 11.22lbs.

Medium Intense Red M6 w/ CCDB and Ti. coil 400#: 10.69lbs.

Medium Intense Red M6 no shock- 8.44lbs.


----------



## evil_rider (1. November 2010)

Monster666 schrieb:


> Du bist doch echt ein trottel, für das bisschen weniger gewicht auf viele Einstellmöglichkeiten verzichten finde ich einfach nur Schwachsinnig aber ist ja bei dir nicht anders zu erwarten....
> 
> zudem ist das 951 nicht FRO auch nicht mehr so leicht und bietet auch keine Verstellmöglichkeiten bei der Geo!



das wichtigste kann ich beim 951 verstellen: lenkwinkel, kettenstrebe und tretlagerhöhe, mehr brauche ich nicht.




Downhill Lucki schrieb:


> der m6 hatte ohne dämpfer 4.1kg! mit dämpfer und ti feder 4,9 also mit stahlfeder 5,2-5,3kg!



951 "L" ohne FRO:






M6 "L":


----------



## bachmayeah (1. November 2010)

was jammerste dann rum, wenn du nicht mehr verstellen möchtest, dann kommt doch das m9 eh nicht in frage...
außerdem war es doch auch abzusehen, dass das neue M nicht leichter als 951 oder gar socom werden sollte.
also stell dich nicht so an...leicht genug bei ausreichend stabilität für "ottonormal-dh-radler" kann man es allemal aufbauen. 16,xx kg nach wie vor ohne groß hexenwerk möglich. was will man mehr?
icke froi mir auf mein rohes stück alu


----------



## san_andreas (1. November 2010)

@evil: beim 2011er 951 gibts nix mehr zu verstellen: "Fixed 150mm dropout â The adjustable G3 dropout has been replaced with a simple 12mm x 150mm rear dropout. The 951 with G3 dropouts had three adjustable positions whereas this one is fixed.  The position will be the same as the middle chainstay position of the G3 951 Version.  Cheaper replacement hanger shoudl you bend it as the G3 style dropouts are not cheap to replace." (sicklines)


----------



## cubebiker (1. November 2010)

Würde ich gerne sehen wie du das alles verstellen willst beim 951 non FRO. Das hat G2 Ausfallenden und die sind nicht verstellbar. Gerademal der Federweg istnoch verstellbar.


----------



## cubebiker (1. November 2010)

Gleichzeitig ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (1. November 2010)

san_andreas schrieb:


> @evil: beim 2011er 951 gibts nix mehr zu verstellen: "Fixed 150mm dropout  The adjustable G3 dropout has been replaced with a simple 12mm x 150mm rear dropout. The 951 with G3 dropouts had three adjustable positions whereas this one is fixed.  The position will be the same as the middle chainstay position of the G3 951 Version.  Cheaper replacement hanger shoudl you bend it as the G3 style dropouts are not cheap to replace." (sicklines)



wer sagt denn das ich nen 2011er nehmen würde? 

das 2010er gibt es günstiger(2000Fr mit CCDB & Ti feder) und wie du selber ja schon geschrieben hast, kann es mehr!


----------



## Soulbrother (2. November 2010)

Patient wird demnächst verarztet...


----------



## Downhill Lucki (2. November 2010)

schick schick! hoffendlich kommt meiner auch bald!


----------



## geosnow (2. November 2010)

evil_rider schrieb:


> das 2010er gibt es günstiger(2000Fr mit CCDB & Ti feder)



Wo?


----------



## bachmayeah (3. November 2010)

wieder eins mit nem nicht funktionierendem hinterbau...


----------



## Soulbrother (3. November 2010)

Verdammt,also dann doch mit ccdb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (3. November 2010)

bist dun basteler beim zahnarzt?  zahntechniker oder wie man das nennt?


----------



## agrohardtail (3. November 2010)

ich tippe auf kieferorthopäde, hba noch nicht gesehen das beim zahnarzt mehrere stühle in einem raum stehen beim kieferspezi schon


----------



## °Fahreinheit (3. November 2010)

Ich tippe auf Rezptionistin!

Cooler Rahmen! Der würde mir auch gefallen. Aber ich will grüüün!


----------



## Single (3. November 2010)

Ihr seid gemein 
Jetzt auch M9 haben wollen 
Kann mir jemand die Dämpfereinbaulänge vom M9 sagen, finde da nichts


----------



## geosnow (3. November 2010)

Testberichte!!!  Freu mich.


----------



## Downhill Lucki (3. November 2010)

@single: 241mm


----------



## Single (3. November 2010)

@Dh Lucki: Danke, dann kann ich es ja ohne Probleme realisieren 
Ist dann ja fast alles wie beim 951 ^^


----------



## Single (3. November 2010)

Von der Intense Seite!  
Gibt ja viel Auswahl^^


----------



## Monster666 (3. November 2010)

bedenke aber das nur 3 Farben Standart sind: Chrome Black, Red und Works...

die restlichen kriegst du nur gegen Aufpreis, und musst zudem noch warten bis du den Rahmen bei dir hast...


----------



## Single (3. November 2010)

Ist doch nicht so schlimm^^
Ok der aufpreis ist ziemlich dämlich aber länger warten kein Ding 
Ich könnte doch meinen CCDB dann in das M9 machen oder sehe ich das falsch^^?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monster666 (3. November 2010)

wenn er im 951 war passt er ganz bestimmt.


----------



## Single (3. November 2010)

Gut 
Kann man beim M9 auch die Decals sich aussuchen?


----------



## Downhill Lucki (3. November 2010)

das mit den decals denke ich nicht! werden ja so direkt von werk aus drauf geklebt!
musst halt dann einzeln nachkaufen!

weiß jemand, ob der ccdb im m9 speziell ein setting dafür bekommen hat?


----------



## Single (3. November 2010)

Ich denke mal er wird auf dich abgestimmt sein, oder musstest du nichts ausfüllen?
Und wo du es sagst ._. ist ja bei meinem dann auch so.
Weiß jemand ob die Buchsen vom 951 und M9 beim CCDB gleich sind?
Wenn ja muss ich nur nen bisschen einstellen


----------



## evil_rider (3. November 2010)

geosnow schrieb:


> Wo?



als händler mit vitamin B.


----------



## Monster666 (3. November 2010)

die Buchsen werden wohl kaum gleich sein, aber probieren schadet nicht.

Ansonsten bei Shocker nachfragen.


----------



## Crak (3. November 2010)

Single schrieb:


> Gut
> Kann man beim M9 auch die Decals sich aussuchen?



wenn du den richtigen händler hast, dann bekommen die das hin, dass intense die decals drauf macht, die du möchtest.


----------



## Single (3. November 2010)

Gut.
Jetzt fehlen nur die Buchsen, dann kanns los gehen^^


----------



## Soulbrother (3. November 2010)

Rahmengewicht (Medium) inkl. RC4 mit 400er Stahlfeder:





*Ich hab dann schon mal so langsam angefangen... *















*Aktueller Zwischenstand:*


​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (3. November 2010)

sehr fein 
40er muss einfach sein


----------



## Single (3. November 2010)

Jap 40 muss in den Rahmen!


----------



## Monster666 (3. November 2010)

nö, da gehört ne Dorado rein


----------



## evil_rider (3. November 2010)

nur gabeln mit M am anfang... manitou wäre klassisch, gehört zu intense wie der deckel auf den topf.
oder einfach ne RC3 evo!


----------



## Downhill Lucki (3. November 2010)

der deckel auf dem kopf fehlt bei dir leider!


----------



## Single (3. November 2010)

Tassen im Schrank 
Sry musste sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Red Dragon (3. November 2010)

Fänds mit der Dorado auch schöner. Und die funktioniert nun mal deutlich besser.


----------



## Downhill Lucki (3. November 2010)

mag sein aber der felx ist extrem störend, macht sehr unsicher und provoziert stürze!
die einzige option wäre, sie mit 180mm zu fahren, dann hält sichs in grenzen!


----------



## Red Dragon (3. November 2010)

Downhill Lucki schrieb:


> mag sein aber der felx ist extrem störend, macht sehr unsicher und provoziert stürze!
> die einzige option wäre, sie mit 180mm zu fahren, dann hält sichs in grenzen!



Naja, hab bisher den Flex eher positiv wahrgenommen. Und die Alu flext schon mehr als die Carbon. Kenn das nur vom Kumpel, die Kovarik-Dorado ist total tot und am Ende.

Mir gefällt die Dorado jedenfalls deutlich besser als die 40 die ich vorher hatte. Mag auch dran liegen das ich keine soften Gabeln abkann.


----------



## Monster666 (3. November 2010)

vom Flex merkt man während des Fahrens überhaupt nix! ist alles Kopfsache, je ruppiger die Strecke je weniger fällts einem auf.
sonst ganz unten Klemmen.

ähm, die Dorado ist wesentlich softer als ne 40er (hatte die 09er und fand die wesentlich straffer).


----------



## Downhill Lucki (3. November 2010)

ka ist halt meine meinung! allein schon, wenn man das vordere laufrad zwischen die beine nimmt und am lenker dreht, kannst du den fast um 30° bewegen!
und wenn du in schnelle enge kompressionskurven fährst und druck aufs vorderrad gibst, neigt man zum überschlag, weil die gabel zu sehr nachgibt!


----------



## Red Dragon (3. November 2010)

Monster666 schrieb:


> vom Flex merkt man während des Fahrens überhaupt nix! ist alles Kopfsache, je ruppiger die Strecke je weniger fällts einem auf.
> sonst ganz unten Klemmen.
> 
> ähm, die Dorado ist wesentlich softer als ne 40er (hatte die 09er und fand die wesentlich straffer).



Mir fiel der Flex bisher auch eher positiv auf, ist z.B. in Wildbad ganz nett.

Also meine Dorado ist wirklich straff, dank TPC und effektiver HS. Deutlich straffer als die 40, die lässt sich durch diese bescheuerte Fox-Technik nun mal nur ganz schlecht abstimmen. Bei der Dorado lässt sich nun mal zwischen bretthart und softem Sänftengefühl alles einstellen. 

Im Endeffekt eh latte, soll jeder fahren was er will. Meine Dorado wird eh behalten bis es wieder eine Carbon gibt. Die Gabel passt einfach perfekt zu meinen Wünschen an ein Fahrwerk.


----------



## mohrstefan (4. November 2010)

Souly ich/wir sind sehhhhhr gespannt??!!


----------



## neikless (4. November 2010)

dorado würde mir auch besser gefallen, in diesem fall, dann passt auch der gabel flex
zum intense-hinterbau-flex ... aber hey auch mit der fox 40 absolut maßlos


----------



## evil_rider (4. November 2010)

Downhill Lucki schrieb:


> ka ist halt meine meinung! allein schon, wenn man das vordere laufrad zwischen die beine nimmt und am lenker dreht, kannst du den fast um 30° bewegen!
> und wenn du in schnelle enge kompressionskurven fährst und druck aufs vorderrad gibst, neigt man zum überschlag, weil die gabel zu sehr nachgibt!



was für nen schwachsinn du hier verzapfst ist unglaublich... meine shiver flext einiges mehr als jede dorado, und das was du da gerade uns weis machen willst, passiert nichtmal bei 50 sachen im naturanlieger der mit wurzeln gespickt ist.

geh deine ammenmärchen woanders verbreiten, nicht das dir das noch wer glaubt und den nonnsins weiterpubliziert. :kotz:


----------



## Hunter-dirt (4. November 2010)

chillt un baut euer bike so auf wie jedem es passt jeder hatn anderen geschmack, was auch gut so is


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christiaan (4. November 2010)

Mein Carbon Dorado ist gerade wieder zurruck vom Serivce bei Manitou, mann Manitou hat auf die Dorado's TOP service!

Also es wird hier im Forum ein M9 mit dorad geben, keine angst jungs, hahaha

Aber denke Ich lasse der Rahmen erst mal unters Bett liegen, fahren damit wird ja doch erst in Marz


----------



## san_andreas (4. November 2010)

Christiaan schrieb:


> Aber denke Ich lasse der Rahmen erst mal unters Bett liegen, fahren damit wird ja doch erst in Marz



Wie schaffst du das ?
Kannst ihn ja auch aufgebaut unters Bett legen.


----------



## seelenfrieden (4. November 2010)

Downhill Lucki schrieb:


> ka ist halt meine meinung! allein schon, wenn man das vordere laufrad zwischen die beine nimmt und am lenker dreht, kannst du den fast um 30° bewegen!




ahh....ja. und auf welche Fahrsituation spielst du mit diesem wissenschaftlichen "Test-Setup" nun genau an?


----------



## neikless (4. November 2010)

ansatzweise wohl wenn man in spurrillen oder rinnen kommt, 
ich denke die dorado muss einfach zum rider passen ... dann passt´s !


----------



## Christiaan (4. November 2010)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Wie schaffst du das ?
> Kannst ihn ja auch aufgebaut unters Bett legen.



Nee, so hoch ist das Bett nicht, hahaha

Muss erst mein Keller mal gut ausraumen, haha, dann wird das M9 aufgebaut, keine angst, erst mal den Steuersatz monteren, dann knn die Gabel rein und mal auf Laufrader stellen, hahaha Aber mirt ein kleiens Kind komm Ich fast nicht zum Bike bauen oder fahren

Wann kommt dein V10 Carbon?


----------



## agrohardtail (4. November 2010)

glaube das lukas schon weiß wovon er spricht ist immerhion auchnicht der langsamste. jeder kommt halt mit dem feedback das die komponenten geben anders zurecht. z.b. sind so viele leute begeistert vom hinterbau des sessions und halten mich für bescheuert das ic das ding verkauft habe weil es mir zu linear war und überhaupt nicht zu meinem fahrstil passte. geschmäcker sind halt unterschiedlich was wohl offensichtlich auch den gabelflex betrifft. mir ist übrigens auch ne steife gabel lieber man merkt z.b. deutlich den unterschied von ner 32mm boxxer zur fox (die wenn ich es finanziell hinkriege auch in mein m9 kommt) ne steife gabel gibt einfahc nen sichereres gefühl auf dem bike. auch wenn viele das jetzt wohl wieder viiiiieeel besser wissen.


----------



## san_andreas (4. November 2010)

Christiaan schrieb:


> Muss erst mein Keller mal gut ausraumen, haha, dann wird das M9 aufgebaut, keine angst, erst mal den Steuersatz monteren, dann knn die Gabel rein und mal auf Laufrader stellen, hahaha Aber mirt ein kleiens Kind komm Ich fast nicht zum Bike bauen oder fahren
> 
> Wann kommt dein V10 Carbon?



Das mit dem Kind kommt mir bekannt vor, aber Bikes aufbauen geht schon irgendwie. Kinder schlafen ja auch irgendwann mal. Und das Yeti mußt du ja auch noch aufbauen.

V10 kommt erstmal keines, bin mit dem Foes total zufrieden.


----------



## Downhill Lucki (4. November 2010)

danke max!
ich dacht hier im forum kann man seine erahrungen bekannt geben aber das war wohl falsch gedacht von mir...sorry!
also nochmal: die dorado ist die beste gabel, die ich je gefahren bin, sie flex nicht, sie knickt gefühlsmäßig in anliegern auch nicht weg und wenn man stark anbremst, wirft sie einen auch nicht leicht aus der spur! also was die leute hier immer für einen schwachsinn erzählen...

@evil: bevor du hier bei irgendwas mitreden willst, fahr das teil erstmal und lern fahren!


----------



## evil_rider (4. November 2010)

ich bin die dorado mrd und die pro beide schon gefahren... danke aber der nachfrage.

und komm in die schweiz, dann gehen wir fahren... aber nicht jammern wenn dir nach 5 minuten die ärmchen anfangen zu brennen weil die strecken zu ruppig sind!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (4. November 2010)

Oh Mann, könnt ihr mal mit euren Schwanzvergleichen aufhören ?!


----------



## Hunter-dirt (4. November 2010)

ich hab den längsten und die dicksten eier!!  Christoph wieder gut erholt?


----------



## san_andreas (4. November 2010)

Yup, alles roger, danke der Nachfrage.


----------



## bachmayeah (4. November 2010)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> ich hab den längsten und die dicksten eier!!  Christoph wieder gut erholt?



beweise...! oh boy.. was gedisse, besserwissereien und tonarten hier..
admin... einmal bitte durchfegen


----------



## Hunter-dirt (4. November 2010)

pn mit bild?


----------



## bachmayeah (4. November 2010)

Ich bin eher für Public viewing


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Red Dragon (4. November 2010)

Evil, tu der Menscheit 'n Gefallen und verzieh dich hier! 

Downhill Lucki hat wenigstens gesagt was ihn an der Gabel gestört hat. Jeder soll verdammt nochmal fahren was ihm passt! Wenn er sagt passt ihm nicht, weil subjektiv für ihn nicht steif genug, dann ist das so! Respektier einfach mal was andere von ihrem Material halten, ganz einfach.

Wir wissen ja alle das du der größte Bikegott hinter Sam Hill bist, also lass uns einfach in Ruhe unsere menschlichen Meinungen austauschen, Danke und Tschüss!

So, das musste mal raus....


----------



## Downhill Lucki (4. November 2010)

dank dir!
aber das wird nix helfen! bei dem redest du gegen eine "klug********rwand"!
der sollte mal bisschen einsichtiger sein und sich mal fragen, warum er in jedem forum so verhasst ist! das kann ja nur an ihm liegen!


----------



## Single (4. November 2010)

Ich freu mich auf Lucki's M9 
Hoffentlich dauert der Versand nicht allzulange bei einer sonder Farbe


----------



## evil_rider (4. November 2010)

Red Dragon schrieb:


> Evil, tu der Menscheit 'n Gefallen und verzieh dich hier!
> 
> Downhill Lucki hat wenigstens gesagt was ihn an der Gabel gestört hat. Jeder soll verdammt nochmal fahren was ihm passt! Wenn er sagt passt ihm nicht, weil subjektiv für ihn nicht steif genug, dann ist das so! Respektier einfach mal was andere von ihrem Material halten, ganz einfach.
> 
> ...




tja, dann hätte ers mal anders sagen müssen... er hat aber behauptet die gabel flext, komisch, leute die sie fahren oder gefahren sind, sagen das gegenteil bzw. das man es null merkt...

und was wohl auch mal raus muss ist der inhalt deines dickdarms, dann bist du auch wieder entspannter!


----------



## Red Dragon (4. November 2010)

@Lucki: Musste halt mal raus....

Sag mal, deine Dorado ist den Aufklebern nach eine Teamfahrergabel gewesen, weisst du wer die vorher geschändet hat?


----------



## Downhill Lucki (4. November 2010)

ja das war ne team gabel vom chris!
die war aber fast neu als ich sie bekommen hab!


----------



## Monster666 (4. November 2010)

so nun bitte wieder zurück zum Thema oder da (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=443588) weiterdiskutieren. Danke


----------



## Crak (4. November 2010)

evil_rider schrieb:


> tja, dann hätte ers mal anders sagen müssen... er hat aber behauptet die gabel flext, komisch, leute die sie fahren oder gefahren sind, sagen das gegenteil bzw. das man es null merkt...



deswegen sagen manitou teamfahrer und tester, dass sie flext? pro mehr als carbon  
und jetzt schluss hier...geee


----------



## Monster666 (4. November 2010)

evil_rider schrieb:


> tja, dann hätte ers mal anders sagen müssen... er hat aber behauptet die gabel flext, komisch, leute die sie fahren oder gefahren sind, sagen das gegenteil bzw. das man es null merkt...
> 
> und was wohl auch mal raus muss ist der inhalt deines dickdarms, dann bist du auch wieder entspannter!



verdreh doch nicht immer die Tatsachen, man merkt den Flex aber mich störts nicht, zudem wenn einer ne 40er gefahren ist und auf die Dorado wechselt merkt man das ganz bestimmt mehr wie einer der von ner Gummigen Boxxer auf die Dorado geht....

und jetzt RAUS HIER!!!! denn deinen Schwachsinn haben 99.9 % der User satt


----------



## Soulbrother (4. November 2010)

Ich mach dann jetzt einfach mal weiter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Single (4. November 2010)

ich will ein Kind von dir 
 Wird sehr gut das Bike


----------



## Crak (4. November 2010)

finde ich super wie du deiner teileauswahl treu bleibst. immer wieder gut und man weiß, dass es dein bike ist!


----------



## san_andreas (4. November 2010)

@soulbrother: wird mit jedem Schritt besser ! Sind das schon neue Havoc-Laufräder oder die "alten" ?
Ist die Achse eigentlich jetzt dabei beim Rahmen ?


----------



## Monster666 (4. November 2010)

das wird ein Schönes M9..
Ich hätte jedoch die schwarze 40 genommen..


----------



## bachmayeah (4. November 2010)

achse ist dabei..


----------



## san_andreas (4. November 2010)

Monster666 schrieb:


> das wird ein Schönes M9..
> Ich hätte jedoch die schwarze 40 genommen..



Nene, die weiße ist schon die richtige zum roten Rahmen.


----------



## Soulbrother (4. November 2010)

@single
morgen bekomme ich meinen Ersatzdämpfer,dann kann ich dir Bescheid geben bzgl. deiner PN ...und hör bitte auf mich zu SIEzen 

@Gregor
man hat halt so seine Favoriten 

@Chris
sind die alten Havocs,ja Achse ist dabei


----------



## san_andreas (4. November 2010)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> ...und hör bitte auf mich zu SIEzen



@soulbrother: Das ist das blöde, wenn man Bilder von sich ins Forum stellt...
Wie hast du den Angle Set eingebaut ? Ohne Neigung oder schon flacher ?


----------



## Single (4. November 2010)

Oder derjenige einfach höflich sein will


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christiaan (4. November 2010)

Ist die achse zu kurz?


----------



## Soulbrother (4. November 2010)

Angle Set erst mal mit  -0,5° ...wie es so vor mir steht sieht das schon ganz ordentlich aus und wenn dann noch Sag dazu kommt,hmmm ich denke so lass ich es zum ersten Testen.

Die angezogene Achse endet etwa in der Hälfte der Mutter,bin auch noch am überlegen ob ich die nehme oder meine alte Bellacoola,die ist länger.


----------



## Monster666 (4. November 2010)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Nene, die weiße ist schon die richtige zum roten Rahmen.



naja Geschmackssache.

Bin halt immernoch der Meinung das ne Dorado besser gekommen wäre


----------



## Hunter-dirt (5. November 2010)

du mit deinen easton teile


----------



## [email protected] [email protected] (5. November 2010)

Christiaan schrieb:


> Ist die achse zu kurz?



mir kam's auch sehr kurz vor, hat aber bisher bei den ersten Ausfahrten kein Problem gemacht...
Evtl. tu ich aber die alte Achse - den letzten Rest von meinem alten Horse -rein...


----------



## agrohardtail (5. November 2010)

beim IH war doch ne spezielle in den rahmen versenkte achse dabei?! oder war das bei den alten modellen anders.
hmm wenn die achse so kurz machen die muttern das warscheinlich nicht lange mit.

kann jemand der sein m9 schon hat bitte die länge der achse messen, wieviel noch fehlt und mir sagen welches gewinde and der achse ist? denn dann lass ich mir eine drehen, oder vllt sogar direkt was aus titan.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monster666 (5. November 2010)

warum nicht ne Sixpack Achse?


----------



## agrohardtail (5. November 2010)

weil mich das drehen lassen warscheinlich günstiger kommt


----------



## Monster666 (5. November 2010)

also drehen vielleicht schon eloxieren musst du sie auch noch, zudem ist sie einer der leichtesten Achsen dies gibt, Kostenpunkt ca. 30 Euro ( CH Preis: 42.50 SFr)


----------



## agrohardtail (5. November 2010)

ohh 57g sehe ich grad. ok dann muss ich wohl mal bei sixpack anfragen wie lang die achse ist danke


----------



## Monster666 (5. November 2010)

die Achse ist 185mm lang (von innenkante zu Gewindeende).

sollte problemlos ins M9 passen.


----------



## Single (5. November 2010)

Ist der Steuersatz beim M9 dabei?


----------



## Monster666 (5. November 2010)

Das Angleset von Cane Creek ist dabei


----------



## Single (5. November 2010)

Was beinhaltet das genau?
Brauche ich noch den XC Flush von Creek?


----------



## Soulbrother (5. November 2010)

Nein,da ist alles dabei was du brauchst...


----------



## cubebiker (5. November 2010)

Sorry aber bevor man was kauft, schaut man da mal auf die Herstellerseite und da steht echt alles. Man kann aber natürlich auch mit jeder Frage einfach das Forum zu hauen. 

Google ist dein Freund und man googelt zumindest eine Munite bevor man eine Frage in einem Formum stellt...

Musste sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (5. November 2010)

Ach komm,sei doch nicht so,er fragt ja zumindest immer recht anständig 

Noch ne kleine Info zum *Buchseneinbaumaß: oben 42mm/unten34mm*

Und nochmal zur Achse:









Es fehlt gut 1cm an Achsgewinde damit der Gummiring in der Mutter seinen ihm zugedachten Job verrichten kann.


----------



## cubebiker (5. November 2010)

Das mit der Achse ist Krass...


----------



## xMARTINx (5. November 2010)

vor allem bei dem preis vom rahmen,bei yt ist die bestimmt länger


----------



## Soulbrother (5. November 2010)

cubebiker schrieb:


> Das mit der Achse ist Krass...



Ja,schon  ...aber hast du nicht auch noch eine Bellacoola vom 951?Mit der ist es wie gesagt kein Problem,die ist lang genug!

Schöne Grüße nach Kelheim...


 


... und lieben Dank für die doch noch schnelle Abwicklung,hab die Lieferung heute bekommen


----------



## cubebiker (5. November 2010)

Bellacoola??? Ich hab da eine  leichte von Alutech drin und die liegt auch noch hier rum, Schade ist trotzdem das die mitgelieferte zu kurz ist, dann hätten se sich die auch sparen können. Naja es ist ja ihr erstes Mal... das sie eine Achse dazulegen.

Wieso hast du den CCDB nachbestellt?


----------



## °Fahreinheit (5. November 2010)

Trotzdem peinlich.


----------



## Soulbrother (5. November 2010)

cubebiker schrieb:


> Bellacoola??? Ich hab da eine  leichte von Alutech drin und die liegt auch noch hier rum, Schade ist trotzdem das die mitgelieferte zu kurz ist, dann hätten se sich die auch sparen können. Naja es ist ja ihr erstes Mal... das sie eine Achse dazulegen.
> 
> Wieso hast du den CCDB nachbestellt?



Ah ok,dann war das ein anderer 951er mit der Achse!

Weil Evilchen gesagt hat,daß der Hinterbau mit nem RC4 nicht funktioniert  ...nein,bei meiner Bestellung ist etwas schief gelaufen,die Dämpfer werden nur ausgetauscht.Zudem hab ich auch noch einen RC4 von einem 951 hier liegen,mit dem werd ich erst mal starten.Der CCDB ist dann für Sonntags  



°Fahreinheit schrieb:


> Trotzdem peinlich.



Vielleicht organisiert Flo uns ja noch was passendes ?!


----------



## neikless (5. November 2010)

CCDB


----------



## san_andreas (5. November 2010)

So wie es ausschaut ist die Achse eher für die anderen Intenseausfallenden, wo sie mit den Reduzier-Beilagscheiben in den Ausfräsungen sitzt.
Trotzdem könnten sie beim Einpacken der Rahmen mal schauen, ob die Achse überhaupt gescheit zum Rahmen paßt. Schon witzig, was in der Bikeindustrie immer wieder für eine Semi-Professionalität herrscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (5. November 2010)

°Fahreinheit schrieb:


> Trotzdem peinlich.



ahwas.. ein neuer intense rahmen wäre nicht von intense wenn alles perfekt wäre


----------



## xMARTINx (5. November 2010)

sollte es bei dem preis aber sein...na ja,intense sollten wenigstens schnellstens ne passende achse schicken


----------



## san_andreas (5. November 2010)

Dafür schleift diesmal nix.


----------



## Soulbrother (5. November 2010)

...aber Innenlagergewinde und die 3 ISCG tabs darf ich dafür morgen noch nachfräßen


----------



## xMARTINx (5. November 2010)

was?die packen es nicht mal nen gewinde ordentlich zu schneiden???ziemliches armutszeugnis,traurig bei dem gehabe um intense,geiler rahmen ohne frage aber sowas geht nicht
hoffe das wars dann auch das du am ende wenigstens ordentlich spass mitn neuem rad hast


----------



## Shocker (5. November 2010)

also: dummerweise müssen da Beilagscheiben dabei gelegt worden sein. die achse ist gemacht für keine Beilagscheiben und dann sollte die Länge genau passen!!! Und die Gewinde wie auch die ISGC sind normalerweise immer gefräst. da können mir sicher einige hier beipflichten. Der Axel wird mir da sicher Aufschluss geben. Ich hab auch schon mehr als einen Intense zusammen gebaut und nen Tretlagergewinde fräser brauchte ich bei einen CNC gefrästen gehäuse noch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monster666 (5. November 2010)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> was?die packen es nicht mal nen gewinde ordentlich zu schneiden???ziemliches armutszeugnis,traurig bei dem gehabe um intense,geiler rahmen ohne frage aber sowas geht nicht
> hoffe das wars dann auch das du am ende wenigstens ordentlich spass mitn neuem rad hast



das kommt öfters vor und idarf auch mal bei Intense sein (denk mal wie klein die Schmiede ist, und wieviel die Liefern), bei meinem Rocky waren die Gewinde zu kurz geschnitten (Tretlager ging nicht ganz rein)...


----------



## san_andreas (5. November 2010)

Naja, beim Schweißen kanns doch etwas Verzug geben, dann sind vielleicht auch die Tabs nicht mehr 100% plan. Außerdem ist Soulbrother wahrscheinlich einer der penibelsten Schrauber im Forum.


----------



## Shocker (5. November 2010)

Danke fürs Verständnis. Irgendjemand hat drüben die Beilagen mit dazu gepackt... und Gewinde sollte wirklich nicht sein. und das Tretlagergehäuse ist ja aus den vollen Gefräst.


----------



## Soulbrother (5. November 2010)

Ach klar sind die ordentlich geschnitten,hängt nur ein bissl Lack drauf...nix wildes,war beim Flaline auch nicht anders 





Aktueller Stand bei Tageslicht...


----------



## san_andreas (5. November 2010)

Uiuiui, das wird echt gut !


----------



## Shocker (5. November 2010)

ACHSOOO.... Ich dachte jetzt die sind beim Transport verbogen...


----------



## Soulbrother (5. November 2010)

Dann hättest du schon von mir gehört Flo 
...aber bei der Achse habe ich keine Beilagscheiben dabei,die ist echt zu kurz!


----------



## geosnow (5. November 2010)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> was?die packen es nicht mal nen gewinde ordentlich zu schneiden???ziemliches armutszeugnis,traurig bei dem gehabe um intense,...



 , Opel vs. Aston Martin.


----------



## xMARTINx (6. November 2010)

schon klar
meine meinung ist halt das es nen es eigentlich nicht sein kann das der endkunde nen gewinde nachschneiden muss,hab ich selbst auch noch nie erlebt...

@solubrother
los,fertig machen!


----------



## Single (6. November 2010)

Die 40 passt einfach mal sooo perfekt in das Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubebiker (6. November 2010)

@Shocker ich halt es nicht mehr aus... Wann Kommt denn der L Rahmen?


----------



## agrohardtail (6. November 2010)

kanns auch kaum erwarten, bis auf gabel auch schon alle teile hier liegen  denke wieder wie die m rahmen um den 20ten herum, wie ich das verstanden habe schicken die alle 4 wochen ne lieferung raus.


----------



## Soulbrother (6. November 2010)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> schon klar
> meine meinung ist halt das es nen es eigentlich nicht sein kann das der endkunde nen gewinde nachschneiden muss,hab ich selbst auch noch nie erlebt...



*Mal ganz im Ernst:* Die Innenlagerschale lässt sich trotz des leichten Sprühnebels problemlos reindrehen,ebenso verhält es sich bei 2 tabs.Lediglich 1 tab "muss" tatsächlich nachgeschnitten werden weil hier der Lack zu dick im Gewinde sitzt um die Schraube hineindrehen zu können!

Aber wie der Christoph schon ganz richtig gesagt hat,ich bin da extrem penibel,das liegt an dem kleinen "Monk" in mir und solange Gewinde nicht blitzblank-silber-glänzend sind,habe ich dieses unkontrollierte Schulterzucken...


----------



## Der-Defi (6. November 2010)

Hi,
ich muss da mal ne Frage in die Runde schmeissen bezüglich der Rahmengrösse.Bin 1,85 welche Rahmengrösse wäre da angebracht ?

Gruß,
Der Defi


----------



## Monster666 (6. November 2010)

M - L.
Ich mit 1.82 würde das M bevorzugen (habs lieber etwas kleiner).

am besten mal Probesitzen/fahren.


----------



## xMARTINx (6. November 2010)

@soulbrother
ist ja alles richtig,aber normaler weise sollte ein rahmen gerade in der preisklasse das werk so verlassen das du es nur noch zusammenbauen baust,finde das von intense recht schade...bin ich anders gewöhnt


----------



## °Fahreinheit (6. November 2010)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> @soulbrother
> ist ja alles richtig,aber normaler weise sollte ein rahmen gerade in der preisklasse das werk so verlassen das du es nur noch zusammenbauen baust,finde das von intense recht schade...bin ich anders gewöhnt



Jo, seh ich auch so. 
Klar nehme ich bei exklusiver Handarbeit gerne in kauf, dass die Schweißnähte nicht immer gleich aussehen. Das alles gerade ist, die Achsen passen und die Gewinde sauber sind is aber eigentlich ne Selbstverständlichkeit. Gerade bei Handarbeit gehe ich davon aus, dass sowas geprüft wird und nur erstklassige Ware das Werk verlässt. Alles andere is Fusch. 
Bei meinem Rahmen war auch alles bestens!


----------



## bachmayeah (6. November 2010)

°Fahreinheit schrieb:


> Jo, seh ich auch so.
> Klar nehme ich bei exklusiver Handarbeit gerne in kauf, dass die Schweißnähte nicht immer gleich aussehen. Das alles gerade ist, die Achsen passen und die Gewinde sauber sind is aber eigentlich ne Selbstverständlichkeit. Gerade bei Handarbeit gehe ich davon aus, dass sowas geprüft wird und nur erstklassige Ware das Werk verlässt. Alles andere is Fusch.
> Bei meinem Rahmen war auch alles bestens!



what the heck is Fusch?


----------



## voodooisland (6. November 2010)

hab grad mein raw aufgebaut & suche vergeblich setup-infos zu den flipchips & der vorderen dämpferaufhängung.kann mir hier bitte jemand mit details helfen-die intense-seite spinnt gerade total,da is nix zu holen.würde gerne morgen fahren & da bräuchte ich dringend die infos!!
danke schonmal......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (6. November 2010)

Meinste das ?






Und vorne:





"Along with adjustable amount of travel, the M9 also has adjustable shock curve. The three holes drilled at the front shock mount allow the rider to change the progressiveness of the shock rate. This comes in handy as it lets the rider determine the type of ride theyâre after. It also allows them to tailor it to various courses with jumping or other features to tune the bike to the ride characteristics theyâre after."


Und mach mal ein Bild von deiner Karre !


----------



## Tentense (6. November 2010)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Meinste das ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mais ouais, ç'est bon mon gars ...tout est sur Sicklines 

http://www.sicklines.com/2010/08/18/2011-intense-m9-detail/

http://img251.imageshack.us/img251/5156/ccdbm9.jpg

http://img230.imageshack.us/img230/1184/mrbeanonm9.jpg



Tentense, espérant recevoir son M9 Black Chrome, taille M, avec CCDB d'ici la fin du mois


----------



## san_andreas (6. November 2010)

@voodooisland: hier ist alles näher beschrieben (für den Double Barrel): http://intensecycles.com/pdfs/ccdb_m9.pdf


----------



## xMARTINx (6. November 2010)

ich will bilder sehen!!!!
gibts die boxxer 2011 mit den regenbogendecals?


----------



## Crak (6. November 2010)

ist eine 2010er


----------



## Tentense (6. November 2010)

2010 Team with Fast Suspension Cartridge (Elka) & custom decals


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iRider (6. November 2010)

Wenn man richtig penibel ist dann baut man seinen brandneuen Rahmen erst mal auseinander und packt gutes Fett in die Lager und baut es schön mit Schraubensicherung und den richtigen Drehmomenten wieder zusammen. 



°Fahreinheit schrieb:


> Jo, seh ich auch so.
> Klar nehme ich bei exklusiver Handarbeit gerne in kauf, dass die Schweißnähte nicht immer gleich aussehen. Das alles gerade ist, die Achsen passen und die Gewinde sauber sind is aber eigentlich ne Selbstverständlichkeit. Gerade bei Handarbeit gehe ich davon aus, dass sowas geprüft wird und nur erstklassige Ware das Werk verlässt. Alles andere is Fusch.
> Bei meinem Rahmen war auch alles bestens!


----------



## Soulbrother (6. November 2010)

Völlig richtig,bitte gib mir die Drehmomente wenn du sie weißt,hab auch schon beim Flo deswegen angefragt aber noch keine Antwort bekommen!


----------



## °Fahreinheit (6. November 2010)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> what the heck is Fusch?



ugs. für Pfusch.


----------



## Downhill Lucki (7. November 2010)

drehmomente sind meiner meinung nach nicht so wichtig, weil abdrehen tut man das eh nicht! einfach mit schrauben sicherung fest anziehen und anfangs öfters mal nachziehen und irgendwann lockert sich auch nichts mehr!
ich werde die lager unten erstmal ausbauen und gegen normale ersetzen, weil ich keinen vorteil von diesen abschmierlagern sehe!


----------



## °Fahreinheit (7. November 2010)

Downhill Lucki schrieb:


> drehmomente sind meiner meinung nach nicht so wichtig, weil abdrehen tut man das eh nicht! einfach mit schrauben sicherung fest anziehen und anfangs öfters mal nachziehen und irgendwann lockert sich auch nichts mehr!
> ich werde die lager unten erstmal ausbauen und gegen normale ersetzen, weil ich keinen vorteil von diesen abschmierlagern sehe!



Öh, wenn du die Schrauben nachziehst, geht aber die Schraubensicherung flöten. Oder nicht?


----------



## Tentense (7. November 2010)

M9 Decals available too


----------



## Downhill Lucki (7. November 2010)

°Fahreinheit schrieb:


> Öh, wenn du die Schrauben nachziehst, geht aber die Schraubensicherung flöten. Oder nicht?



ich mein, wenn sich die schrauben lockern sollten!
bei intense hab ich halt die erfahrung gemacht, dass das oft passiert und wenn man immer wieder ordentlich nachzieht, die dann irgendwann halten!
also vor 2 oder 3 jahren am geißkopf das intense testival war, hat der mechaniker vom lehikoinen (war auch da) gemeint, dass mal das richtig fest anknallen soll, sonst hälts nicht!


----------



## °Fahreinheit (7. November 2010)

Okay...
ich hatte nur mal eine Lagerschraube verloren, nachdem ich alles festgezogen hatte. Alles andere saß prima fest. Jetzt hab ich wieder Sicherung drin alles normal festgezogen. Also nicht superfest. Aber hält alles bestens.


----------



## Downhill Lucki (7. November 2010)

bei mir haben sich die schrauben beim m6 schon immer gelöst, vorallem die von der unteren wippe! dann hab ich sie immer wieder festgezogen und iwan haben sie dann auch gehalten!


----------



## Soulbrother (7. November 2010)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> @solubrother
> los,fertig machen!



Jaja,nur nicht hetzen 











So mag ich`s 




Federwegeinsteller: oberes Paar 9" u. unteres Paar 8,5" und 9,5"




Dämpfertausch








MRP mit geänderter Rückenplatte für M9,951 und SS2





*Falls einer der L-Rahmen Fahrer einen CCDB mit 500er Stahlfeder bekommen sollte und diese ihm zu hart ist...bitte bei mir melden,ich würde meine 400er gerne gegen eine 500er tauschen!*




Downhill Lucki schrieb:


> ich mein, wenn sich die schrauben lockern sollten!
> bei intense hab ich halt die erfahrung gemacht, dass das oft passiert und wenn man immer wieder ordentlich nachzieht, die dann irgendwann halten!
> also vor 2 oder 3 jahren am geißkopf das intense testival war, hat der mechaniker vom lehikoinen (war auch da) gemeint, dass mal das richtig fest anknallen soll, sonst hälts nicht!



Ist ja genau das gleiche Spiel wie damals beim Sunday!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhill Lucki (7. November 2010)

schick schick! bin gespannt, was noch so alles kommt!


----------



## Tentense (7. November 2010)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Jaja,nur nicht hetzen



They did doing it in Temecula only for the video ? 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/15891802"]M9 starts shipping on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## agrohardtail (7. November 2010)

i dont think that there really were a problem with installing the bearing cups.
soulbrother says about himself that he is really fussy. by the way is there not a french community? or are you getting horny by distinguishing yourself?


----------



## Monster666 (7. November 2010)

mal ne Frage:
Macht Intense jede Lackierung sofern man den RAL Code kennt?


----------



## Tentense (7. November 2010)

agrohardtail schrieb:


> by the way is there not a french community? or are you getting horny by distinguishing yourself?



...et oui, Internet est mondial, on prend les infos sur tous les forums, qu'ils soient anglais, americain, canadien, espagnol, français, italien...ou même allemand 

Danke

Eric


----------



## iRider (7. November 2010)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Völlig richtig,bitte gib mir die Drehmomente wenn du sie weißt,hab auch schon beim Flo deswegen angefragt aber noch keine Antwort bekommen!



Von der (alten) Intense Website:

shoulder/pivot bolts:
150in/lbs - 19.95 newton meters

6mmm shock pivot:
62in/lbs - 7 newton meters

8mm shock pivot:
88in/lbs - 10 newton meters

blue 242 loctite

Hoffe geholfen zu haben.


----------



## Soulbrother (7. November 2010)

Tentense schrieb:


> ...et oui, Internet est mondial, on prend les infos sur tous les forums, qu'ils soient anglais, americain, canadien, espagnol, français, italien...ou même allemand
> 
> Danke
> 
> Eric



mon ami...alles schee un gut,aber in erster Linie babbele mer hier nevertheless immernoch deitsch!  

merci,
de souli



iRider schrieb:


> Hoffe geholfen zu haben.



Perfekt,ich danke dir 

Und wenn dann mal die neue Seite fertig ist,finde ich vielleicht auch die Nm-Angaben zu den G3´s und der Steuerrohrklemmung für die obere Lagerschale


----------



## Tentense (7. November 2010)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> mon ami...alles schee un gut,aber in erster Linie babbele mer hier nevertheless immernoch deitsch!
> 
> merci,
> de souli



Ok  

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4071/5155026752_ba9133d944_o.jpg


----------



## Single (7. November 2010)

Wie kriege ich das Bild größer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tentense (7. November 2010)

For your wallpaper


----------



## voodooisland (7. November 2010)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/779354






[/IMG][/IMG]
war heute mit dem m9 an einem sehr nassen (sturzbäche auf der strecke!)& schlammigen ochsenkopf unterwegs.
resümee:der wahnsinn,mit dem m9 lässt es sich bei nässe annähernd so fahren wie im trockenen.unglaublicher grip auf nassen wurzeln & steinen & das mit minions vorne & hinten(1,8 bar-tubeless).sehr einfach zu fahren das radl.klebt förmlich am boden,sackt aber im mittleren federweg nicht mehr so durch wie ein m6 & es ist im tritt völlig ruhig,und das ohne plattform oder lowspeed-druckstufe.es scheint auch vorne etwas flacher zu bauen als ein 951 & geht daher besser in anlieger trotz des sehr langen radstandes.wirklich verspielt(soweit das bei einem dh-bike möglich ist) ist das bike aber nicht,was einerseits am gewicht liegt ,andererseits am vpp-typischen leichten durchsacken beim pushen gegen die dämpfung.könnte nur durch mehr lowspeed-druckstufe wegzukriegen sein,was aber das geniale ansprechverhalten etwas beeinflusst.ich habe hier den vergleich zum summum,dass durch den beidseitig angelenkten dämpfer hier mehr gegendruck beim pushen aufbaut(dadurch verspielter),allerdings etwas schlechter anspricht.
auf jeden fall ein geniales bike zum brettern in hartem gelände,so wie das m6 hätte sein sollen.
die diversen verstelloptionen dämpferseits hab ich aus zeitgründen noch nicht getestet,v.a. weiss ich leider immer noch nicht an welchen punkten an der vorderen dämpferaufhängung mehr progression anliegt-könnte mir hier bitte noch jemand helfen?
danke & grüsse


----------



## Downhoehl (7. November 2010)

Wie sieht es den beim M9 mit dem Anschlagen des Reifens am Sattel bei voller Kompression aus? Beim M6 muss man ja bei niedrigem Sattel, selbigen sehr weit nach vorne schieben damit er nicht anstößt.


----------



## Monster666 (7. November 2010)

vielleicht hilft dir das:
http://intensecycles.com/pdfs/ccdb_m9.pdf


----------



## xMARTINx (7. November 2010)

geiles rad und danke für den fahrbericht!


----------



## /DEATHfromABOVE (8. November 2010)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> mon ami...alles schee un gut,aber in erster Linie babbele mer hier nevertheless immernoch deitsch!
> 
> merci,
> de souli



Da sind einige Deutsche Worte die ich noch nie gehört habe - vor allem "babbele" und "nevertheless" standen nicht im Duden.

Vielleicht ist das ja auch irgendein Sprachfehler !?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agrohardtail (8. November 2010)

ich glaube als berliner sollte man sich in sahcen sprachfehler etwas zurückhalten


----------



## Soulbrother (8. November 2010)

voodooisland schrieb:


> war heute mit dem m9 an einem sehr nassen (sturzbäche auf der strecke!)& schlammigen ochsenkopf unterwegs.
> resümee:der wahnsinn...


Hört sich super an,danke 



agrohardtail schrieb:


> ich glaube als berliner sollte man sich in sahcen sprachfehler etwas zurückhalten


----------



## xMARTINx (8. November 2010)

wenn du nicht so trödeln würdest hättest am we auch fahren können


----------



## Single (8. November 2010)

So muss das​


----------



## san_andreas (8. November 2010)

Naja...Sattel, Stütze, Kurbel, Vorbau und vorallem der Dämpfer sind verbesserungswürdig. Da finde ich das lässiger, weil individueller:


----------



## Shocker (8. November 2010)

Schönes Bike!!!

ständer ist ja mal cool. wo habt ihr die her????


----------



## Single (8. November 2010)

Sind nit von mir habe ich von pinkbike das Bild.
Ich finde beim M9 ist das schwerste die Farbe sich auszusuchen


----------



## san_andreas (8. November 2010)

Sehr geil sind die Works-Töne (rot und blau), natürlich raw, rot, black chrome und gunmetal. Nicht zu vergessen: kupfer.


----------



## Single (8. November 2010)

Habe Mattschwarz und Applegreen im Auge


----------



## san_andreas (8. November 2010)

Mattschwarz ist halt der Klassiker. Hat mir bei Intense immer super gefallen ! Grün kommt auch gut, ist halt einfach Geschmackssache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Single (8. November 2010)

Wie kann man sich denn die Works "farben" vorstellen?


----------



## san_andreas (8. November 2010)

Das sind Raw Rahmen, die mit einer Art Lasur lackiert werden.
Das ist z.B Works Red:











Works Blue:


----------



## Single (8. November 2010)

Das blaue find ich gut das rote :/ nicht wirklich.

Danke für's zeigen


----------



## Tentense (8. November 2010)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Naja...Sattel, Stütze, Kurbel, Vorbau und vorallem der Dämpfer sind verbesserungswürdig. Da finde ich das lässiger, weil individueller:



From Italy 

http://marci0.pinkbike.com/album/Me--My-M9-FRO/


----------



## mohrstefan (8. November 2010)

Sacht mal; hmmm wie ist den das mit der Flexerei am Hintern ??


----------



## Soulbrother (9. November 2010)

Downhill Lucki schrieb:


> schick schick! bin gespannt, was noch so alles kommt!







...bin jetzt bei 13660g



xMARTINx schrieb:


> wenn du nicht so trödeln würdest hättest am we auch fahren können



 nee nee,leider wird das mit dem "richtigen" Fahren frühestens was ab hoffentlich spätestens April ... von daher


----------



## Stylo77 (9. November 2010)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> leider wird das mit dem "richtigen" Fahren frühestens was ab hoffentlich spätestens April ... von daher



also nur nen eisdielen-intense


----------



## Soulbrother (9. November 2010)




----------



## Single (9. November 2010)

Eisdiele und nichts anderes!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (9. November 2010)

Jo ne Luftnummer rein und ab zur Eisdiele


----------



## marci0 (9. November 2010)

Tnx Tentense!


----------



## neikless (10. November 2010)

was´n los Souly , Kaffee & Kuchen Pause ???  Los weiter machen ... !


----------



## Christiaan (10. November 2010)

Souly ist doch schnell, Ich hab erst Gestern die Steuersatz cups im Rahmen gepresst, vielleicht Heute Abend mal den KF und Kurbeln montieren, hahahaha


----------



## Crak (10. November 2010)

ihr habt den rahmen doch garnicht verdient wenn der da nur rumliegt


----------



## Single (10. November 2010)

Moin Leutz,
Paar Fragen habe ich 
Lohnt sich der CCDB in dem M9?
Wie sieht es mit neuen Fahreigenschaften (tests) aus ?
Worauf muss ich bei dem rahmen achten?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (10. November 2010)

...


----------



## Single (10. November 2010)




----------



## bachmayeah (10. November 2010)

also wenn ich meinen rahmen in den händen habe, wird der innerhalb einer stunde aufgebaut sein...


----------



## hacke242 (10. November 2010)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> ...



sind das etwa die crc-team-socken von kovarik?


----------



## mohrstefan (10. November 2010)

neikless schrieb:


> was´n los Souly , Kaffee & Kuchen Pause ??? Los weiter machen ... !


So ist es,erst mal en Kaff. trinken


----------



## Soulbrother (10. November 2010)

Gut Ding will Weile haben ....und wenn man eh nicht damit fahren kann, beschränkt sich der Genuss eben vorerst nur auf den Aufbau  

momentan steht die Waage auf 14770g









@hacke
special-homemade-edition Socken von meiner Süßen,in extra flauschig


----------



## xMARTINx (11. November 2010)

warum kannst du nicht fahren?


----------



## Stylo77 (11. November 2010)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> warum kannst du nicht fahren?



weil die eisdiele im winter zu hat


----------



## Soulbrother (11. November 2010)

Knie kaputt,muß demnächst operiert werden.

Zum Wochenende mach ich die Kiste aber komplett


----------



## neikless (11. November 2010)

... lass dir den Kuchen schmecken , ich mag zum Schrauben eher Augustiner 
alles Gute fürs Knie !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marci0 (11. November 2010)

Another Pic of my Red


----------



## Soulbrother (11. November 2010)

Single schrieb:


> Das blaue find ich gut ...



Einer in Komplettansicht...






...auch sehr schön anzusehen!



neikless schrieb:


> ... lass dir den Kuchen schmecken , ich mag zum Schrauben eher Augustiner
> alles Gute fürs Knie !



Danke,nächste Saison machen wir dann mal wieder was zusammen...wenn du dein Legend hast


----------



## san_andreas (11. November 2010)

Mann, das Rot macht mich vielleicht an !


----------



## Single (11. November 2010)

Irgendwie ist jede Farbe ultra geil. Aber kommt ganz auf den Aufbau an


----------



## bachmayeah (11. November 2010)

In Works blau echt Ultra legga


----------



## Christiaan (11. November 2010)

Das ist doch Chrome blue, also den CRC Intense Farbe?


----------



## Hunter-dirt (11. November 2010)

sieht eher nach works blue aus (crc farbe?)



Single schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist jede Farbe ultra geil. Aber kommt ganz auf den Aufbau an



oh ja! Bloß keine großartigen weisen Parts drann... dann ises vom feinsten! es muss dezent sein


----------



## Single (11. November 2010)

Habe was anderes vor 
Bin mir nur unsicher, ob mit Farbe oder ohne 
Ich denke die Farbe wird man leid mit der Zeit und schön schlicht mit EINEM Augenfang wäre schon nicht schlecht^^


----------



## Innsbruuucker (11. November 2010)

Single...zZz... 951 grad fertig geworden und schon wieder eine neue suchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Single (11. November 2010)

Ich bin noch voll am überlegen^^
Demo soll ja weg dafür und Winter ohne basteln geht nicht klar 
Das M9 wird dann recht schwer aber gut aussehen tut es sicherlich.
Ich warte noch nen paar Berichte ab


----------



## san_andreas (11. November 2010)

Schlicht schwarz od. mattschwarz ist eigentlich auch immer gut. Da könntest du ja einige Teile vom Demo weiterverwenden.

Ich bin gerade allerdings von meinem komplett schwarzen Bike etwas genervt - seit ich diesen verdammt lässigen Aufbau von marci0 gesehen habe. Das kräftige rot mit den Deemax kommt einfach super ! Ob ich auf Dauer ein Bike in dem Style haben wollte, weiß ich aber auch nicht.


----------



## Single (11. November 2010)

Mattschwarz wird auch meins werden.
Habe noch viele Parts hier die Neu sind und verwertet werden können, deswegen bin ich ja auf die Idee gekommen^^
Aber einen Blickfang muss man im Bike haben ob speziellen LRS oder Gabel Dämpfer was auch immer 
Wie ist denn das mit der Federrate zwischen 951 = M9? Hat da schon jemand was in erfahrung gebracht?


----------



## agrohardtail (11. November 2010)

wozu brauch man 2 dh bikes?


----------



## Single (11. November 2010)

Wofür brauch man 2 Autos?
Abwechslung


----------



## marci0 (11. November 2010)

From FanaticBike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Single (11. November 2010)

Colour: Chrome Black?
Weiß einer, welche Titanfeder das ist?


----------



## Downhill Lucki (11. November 2010)

da ist sie ja endlich, meine rahmen-gabel kombi in den richtigen farben! 
sehr sehr nice!

@soulbrother: gibts einen bestimmten grund, warum du dir eine xt mit altem sattel dranhängst?

@agrohardtail: das frag ich mich auch und wie single schon sagt, einfach wegen der abwechslung! wird sich ja nächstes jahr zeigen, obs sinnvoll ist oder eher weniger!


----------



## Single (11. November 2010)

Warum sollte es nicht sinnvoll sein ?
Das 951 und M9 tuen sich ja nicht viel von den fahreigenschaften^^


----------



## Downhill Lucki (11. November 2010)

naja, von der wendigkeit her ist sicher ein größerer unterschied und wenn man die ausstattung beider bikes sinnvoll wählt, dann hast du wirklich 2 verschiedene bikes denk ich mal...


----------



## Single (11. November 2010)

Jo mal sehen, steht noch alles in den Sternen 
Das Bike finde ich trotzdem abgöttisch nice ^^


----------



## Hunter-dirt (11. November 2010)

sehr geil!


----------



## °Fahreinheit (11. November 2010)

Single schrieb:


> Warum sollte es nicht sinnvoll sein ?



Mir würden da auf Anhieb ein paar Gründe einfallen...


----------



## san_andreas (11. November 2010)

agrohardtail schrieb:


> wozu brauch man 2 dh bikes?



Der Trend geht anscheinend zum Zweit DH-Bike !


----------



## Single (11. November 2010)

Ist doch auch egal, ist doch meine Sache oder?
Wenn ich 2 Autos fahren will, kaufe ich mir halt 2 Autos.
Wenn ich 2 DH Bikes haben will, stehen halt 2 DH Bikes hier.
Ist doch völlig Hupe oder nicht. Wir teilen alle das gleiche Hobby etc.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (11. November 2010)

treibt wenichstens die wirtschaft an xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (11. November 2010)

RRRRecht soo !!!!


----------



## Single (11. November 2010)

so muss das.
Ich kümmer mich doch auch nicht um andere die 50 Autos in der Wüste haben und um 8 Min 400 km/h zu fahren 150 Euro zahlen^^
Wenn sie spaß dran haben wieso nicht


----------



## bachmayeah (11. November 2010)

naja auch wenns absolut deplatziert ist:
bevor ich mir 2 dh-hobel hole, dann doch lieber ein dh+1 fr/am/spassbike
m9+uzzi/tracer/tazer ist ne gute kombination


----------



## °Fahreinheit (12. November 2010)

Es ging ja auch nur um die Frage obs "sinnvoll" ist. Nicht, ob man es tun oder lassen soll.


----------



## geosnow (12. November 2010)

warum sollten nur profis mehere DH nützen können. warum kein 951 fro für technische dh strecken und ein m9 für eher schnelle dh strecken.


----------



## geosnow (12. November 2010)

Single schrieb:


> Colour: Chrome Black?
> Weiß einer, welche Titanfeder das ist?






dsp


----------



## Soulbrother (12. November 2010)

Downhill Lucki schrieb:


> @soulbrother: gibts einen bestimmten grund, warum du dir eine xt mit altem sattel dranhängst?



Zum einen sind sie leichter als die Neuen Sättel und zum anderen gefallen sie auch optisch wesentlich besser in Verbindung mit den neuen Hebeln.


----------



## Downhill Lucki (12. November 2010)

find ich nicht, aber geschmäcker sind ja verschieden!

cheers


----------



## fx:flow (12. November 2010)

agrohardtail schrieb:


> wozu brauch man 2 dh bikes?



so ein abitur wirft unmengen an  ab! wo soll man damit hin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Single (12. November 2010)

Das stimmt.
Weiß jemand denn die Federhärte im Vergleich zum 951?
Also habe beim 951 eine 550er Feder, welche brauche ich dann beim M9 ca?

Gruß


----------



## bachmayeah (12. November 2010)

also, man kann doch aber wirklich alle kleinen fragen hier stellen.. rechne es doch anhand des ü-verhältnis aus 
oder option2: frag den i-händlers deines vertrauens....


----------



## Single (12. November 2010)

ich frage hier, weil ich vertrauen in EUCH setze


----------



## °Fahreinheit (12. November 2010)

fx:flow schrieb:


> so ein abitur wirft unmengen an  ab! wo soll man damit hin?



Auf was für einer Schule warst du denn??


----------



## Red Dragon (12. November 2010)

Single schrieb:


> ich frage hier, weil ich vertrauen in EUCH setze



Du fragst weil du wenig bis keine Ahnung zu haben scheinst. 

Wenn die Feder im 951 in der langen Einstellung passt, sollte die auch am M9 in der Mitte funktionieren. Noch mehr Federweg braucht man nirgendwo.


----------



## [email protected] [email protected] (12. November 2010)

Single schrieb:


> ...
> Weiß jemand denn die Federhärte im Vergleich zum 951?
> Also habe beim 951 eine 550er Feder, welche brauche ich dann beim M9 ca?...





die Frage wurde bereits beantwortet zu 1000fach...

1) entweder selber wissen

2) 





bachmayeah schrieb:


> ...anhand des ü-verhältnis ausrechnen ...



3) 





bachmayeah schrieb:


> ...option2: den i-händlers deines vertrauens fragen....


 (dessen Service man beim Kauf von Produkten logischerweise auch mitbezahlt - egtl. sollten viel mehr Internet-Best-Price-Kunden diesen Weg gehen...) 

4) oder das Forum besser lesen...


aber jetzt zum 1000-ersten:
...vor nich allzu langer Zeit, im selben Subforum, zum selben Rad, die selbe Frage, mit dem gleichen Rad als Vergleichsobjekt:


[email protected] [email protected] schrieb:


> beim M9 kann man sich wieder an den TF-Spring Calculator halten; was beim 951 nicht der Fall war.



Hau rein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Single (13. November 2010)

Ja werde nie wieder was fragen, eure allwissentheit ist ja nicht teilbar für dämliche user ._.
kommt nie wieder vor!


----------



## bachmayeah (13. November 2010)

ooooohhhhh zickööö? 

darum gehts nicht. geht um die eigeninitiative, die zu fehlen scheint...
kurz mal die suche (oder hoffentlich  vorhandenen grips) anzuschmeissen kann ja nichts schaden...

überspitzt käme dann als nächstes: welcher sattel passt zu meinem Ars** oder dergleichen..


----------



## Single (13. November 2010)

Ne egal, habe ja schon geguckt, aber man muss ja nicht alles glauben was im Inet steht.
Aber jetzt weiter zum Thema


----------



## bachmayeah (13. November 2010)

na dann..


----------



## °Fahreinheit (13. November 2010)

*Grummel*


----------



## Soulbrother (13. November 2010)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> also wenn ich meinen rahmen in den händen habe, wird der innerhalb einer stunde aufgebaut sein...



8 Std. später und immer noch nicht aufgebaut?! 


Die vorletzten Handgriffe mit kleiner Gewichtseinsparung von insg. 50g ...






Leider sind Ti Feder und Griffe noch nicht gekommen,sonst wär ich heute auch fertig geworden.


----------



## agrohardtail (13. November 2010)

Single schrieb:


> .... aber man muss ja nicht alles glauben was im Inet steht.
> ...QUOTE]
> 
> warum fragst du dann im internet?


----------



## [email protected] [email protected] (13. November 2010)

Single schrieb:


> Ja werde nie wieder was fragen, eure allwissentheit ist ja nicht teilbar für dämliche user ._.
> kommt nie wieder vor!



...is halt blöd wenn alle 2 Tage das Selbe gefragt wird, dadurch werden Foren uninteressant, zudem verteilen sich richtige wie auch falsche Aussagen durch Redundanz ==> Forumsaussagen werden unglaubwürdig da das vermeintliche Wissen der Vielen verstreut wird
==> Dir oder auch jedem anderen User bringen Posts nichts mehr...

Das Probleme wurde ja trotzdem nochmals gelöst und jeder sollte zufrieden sein. Ich wünsch Allen viel Spaß beim Aufbauen ihrer M9s und allen Anderen viele schöne Bilder von guten Aufbauten...


@bachmayeah: ...auch was schönes in raw! bin gespannt auf deinen Aufbau.


----------



## bachmayeah (13. November 2010)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> 8 Std. später und immer noch nicht aufgebaut?!



ist noch auf dem Weg, find ich leider n guten Grund..


----------



## [email protected] [email protected] (14. November 2010)

... M9 @ Local-Track:







MORE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Single (14. November 2010)




----------



## teatimetom (14. November 2010)

[email protected] [email protected] schrieb:


> ... M9 @ Local-Track:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sau-bär max , ist in p. ?


----------



## Downhoehl (14. November 2010)

Top Bild!

@[email protected] [email protected]:

Irgendwie ging meine Frage ein paar Seiten vorher unter, aber vielleicht kannst du mir weiterhelfen:
Wie sieht es den beim M9 mit dem Anschlagen des Reifens am Sattel bei voller Kompression aus? Beim M6 muss man ja bei niedrigem Sattel, selbigen sehr weit nach vorne schieben damit er nicht anstößt.


----------



## [email protected] [email protected] (14. November 2010)

Downhoehl schrieb:


> Top Bild!
> 
> @[email protected] [email protected]:
> 
> ...



Servus,

hierbei kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen, da ich die Sattle am M6 und M9 scheinbar jeweils so weit-heraußen gefahren bin, dass ein Kontakt zwischen Reifen und Sattel nie zu Stande kam.
Auch bei ausgebautem Dämpfer ist mir dieses Problem am M9 nicht bekannt...

Vllt. tritt das Problem bei komplett versenktem Sattel auf ???, hierzu habe ich aber keine Erfahrungswerte. 

Den Kontakt des Reifens mit dem Sattelrohr am M6 zusammen mit den Slackers/FRO-Ausfallenden hingegen kenne ich, war aber auch nicht weiter dramatisch.


----------



## Soulbrother (15. November 2010)

[email protected]@X,es scheint sich ja gut fliegen zu lassen 

Zum M9: http://www.pinkbike.com/news/intense-m9-preview-2010.html


----------



## Single (15. November 2010)

Würdet ihr (die es schon haben) das M9 empfehlen?


----------



## san_andreas (15. November 2010)

Soviele M9, die schon gefahren werden wurden/werden, gibts wohl noch gar nicht.


----------



## Geax (15. November 2010)

Single schrieb:


> Würdet ihr (die es schon haben) das M9 empfehlen?



bist da a bissl unschlüssig hm ? i glaub bei am tenserl kannst nix falsch machen !


----------



## Downhoehl (15. November 2010)

[email protected] [email protected] schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> hierbei kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen, da ich die Sattle am M6 und M9 scheinbar jeweils so weit-heraußen gefahren bin, dass ein Kontakt zwischen Reifen und Sattel nie zu Stande kam.
> Auch bei ausgebautem Dämpfer ist mir dieses Problem am M9 nicht bekannt...
> ...



Das Problem tritt bei mir Zwerg auf, weil ich den Sattel recht weit drinnen fahren muss..... Trotzdem Danke für die Antwort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (15. November 2010)

Single schrieb:


> Würdet ihr (die es schon haben) das M9 empfehlen?


Das würde mich auch interressieren


----------



## Single (15. November 2010)

ich will mir nur sicher sein, man[n] kauft ja auch nicht ein Auto nach Lust und Laune.
Das Dingen ist ja nicht billig, deswegen lieber alles absichern


----------



## Monster666 (15. November 2010)

dann geh doch zu einem der eins hat und frag ihn wegen nem Proberide anstatt das Forum Vollzutexten


----------



## Monster666 (15. November 2010)

Downhoehl schrieb:


> Top Bild!
> 
> @[email protected] [email protected]:
> 
> ...


wird wahrscheinlich immernoch der Fall sein (ganz sicher bei 9.5" Federweg)


----------



## [email protected] [email protected] (16. November 2010)

stimmt, alles richtig:
fliegt sich gut, fährt sich gut, ich für mich kann es nur EMPFEHLEN doch würd ich jedem raten der sich nicht sicher ist, obs einem passt, bei einem Händler vorbeizuschaun und das Rad mal probefahren oder einfach das sehr geniales Bike sofort kaufen.

Ich bin es bisher nur am Geißkopf (DH,FR,Evil EYE und FlowCountry), und auf Local Tracks (Trails, Singletrails) gefahren, war aber stets zufrieden.

Allerdings fand ich bereits beim L M6 und M 951 die Geometrie als für mich sehr passend und gelungen.
Zu den Bonus Featues sag ich nichts mehr da die bereits zur Genüge aufgezählt wurden; Unter anderem HIER.


----------



## mohrstefan (16. November 2010)

[email protected] [email protected] schrieb:


> stimmt, alles richtig:
> fliegt sich gut, fährt sich gut, ich für mich kann es nur EMPFEHLEN doch würd ich jedem raten der sich nicht sicher ist, obs einem passt, bei einem Händler vorbeizuschaun und das Rad mal probefahren oder einfach das sehr geniales Bike sofort kaufen.
> 
> Ich bin es bisher nur am Geißkopf (DH,FR,Evil EYE und FlowCountry), und auf Local Tracks (Trails, Singletrails) gefahren, war aber stets zufrieden.
> ...


Danke,und das zusammen mit einem Elka Dämpfer!??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (16. November 2010)

Beim Elka brauchst dir keine Sorgen machen, der wird doch eh auf den Rahmen abgestimmt.


----------



## Single (16. November 2010)

Monster666 schrieb:


> dann geh doch zu einem der eins hat und frag ihn wegen nem Proberide anstatt das Forum Vollzutexten




Sind denn schon wieder Ferien  
Haben ja schon soooviele ein M9 

Danke Max,
wenn du nach dem Ausritt zufrieden bist und die Geo ähnlich wie beim 951 ist,
dann ist ja alles geklärt


----------



## mohrstefan (16. November 2010)

Soly,sach mal  
Warum hast du dich den nicht für einen ELKA endschieden ???


----------



## san_andreas (16. November 2010)

Weil der Cane Creek genauso fähig ist ?


----------



## Single (16. November 2010)

Wenn nicht sogar besser 
Finde den CCDB mit abstand am besten, was ich bis jetzt testen konnte


----------



## Soulbrother (16. November 2010)

...ich hab doch alles was ich für die Eisdiele brauch,RC4 für unter der Woche und CCDB für Sonn- und Feiertage


----------



## san_andreas (16. November 2010)

@Seelenbruder: jetzt bau' mal fertig !


----------



## mohrstefan (16. November 2010)

Mit ner ELKA ??!! ----- 
Und dann mach se endlisch drekisch !!


----------



## Single (17. November 2010)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> ...ich hab doch alles was ich für die Eisdiele brauch,RC4 für unter der Woche und CCDB für Sonn- und Feiertage




Mehr brauch man auch nicht, vllt noch ne 2. bis 3. Gabel je nach Eissorte 
Schmeckt direkt besser 

edit: Welche Titanfeder haste denn genommen?


----------



## Soulbrother (18. November 2010)

So gut wie fertig...









...Kettenstrebenschutz noch zurechtschnibbeln,U-Scheiben für die Bellacoola Achse fräsen,etwas kosmetische Überarbeitung der decals und Reifen drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yeti-Ritter (18. November 2010)

hat irgendjemand schon einen Liefertermin für die L Rahmen bekommen ?


----------



## Hunter-dirt (18. November 2010)

habe gehört das sie ende november da sein sollen so wie die m rahmen vom vormonat


----------



## Single (18. November 2010)

@Soulbrother: Wie lang muss der Gabelschaft denn sein, damit die 40 noch reinpasst?
Würde mich noch sehr interessieren 

Meiner ist noch ca. 18 cm lang.


----------



## san_andreas (18. November 2010)

Ach, da paßt doch alles vom 951. Kurbel, Laufräder, Führung. etc..
Guckst du hier: http://www.intensecycles.com/bikes/index.php?id=1&product_id=13

Headtube in M und L: 5.0", das sind 12,7cm.

Meiner ist übrigens 25cm.


----------



## Shocker (18. November 2010)

works raw sind grad die ersten an Händler raus gegangen... SOOOOOOOOOOOOORY SASA!


----------



## Single (18. November 2010)

Danke


----------



## san_andreas (18. November 2010)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Headtube in M und L: 5.0", das sind 12,7cm.



Soll heißen, genau so hoch wie bei deinem 951.


----------



## Single (18. November 2010)

Ich weiß, deswegen ja Danke 
Wollte es nur wissen, dann ist es ja wirklich alles wie beim 951^^


----------



## cubebiker (18. November 2010)

Shocker schrieb:


> works raw sind grad die ersten an Händler raus gegangen... SOOOOOOOOOOOOORY SASA!





Naja irgendwann kommt auch meines und dann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shocker (18. November 2010)

SOOOOOORRRRY Again!


----------



## Single (18. November 2010)

L und extra Farbe dauert noch länger


----------



## san_andreas (18. November 2010)

@cubebiker: was für ein special Teil hast du denn bestellt ?


----------



## cubebiker (18. November 2010)

Nix spezial... Chrome Black und Large. Es kommen immer erst M Rahmen in RAW dann Farbe dann L Rahmen in RAW und zu guter letzt auch L in Farbe. Bin das ja eigentlich schon gewohnt aber ich bin doch jedesmal wieder so fürchterlich gespannt...
Flo kennt mich ja auch schon so ;-)


----------



## agrohardtail (18. November 2010)

bin mla gespannt welche farbe ich bekomme. habe random bestellt


----------



## Single (19. November 2010)

Oo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (19. November 2010)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> So gut wie fertig...



willst du nicht mal Reifen aufziehen ??? bissel rollen, hüpfen ... ???
also ich würde das nicht aushalten


----------



## xMARTINx (19. November 2010)

jeder hat so seine vorlieben,der eine lässt sich fesseln und der andere baut zwei wochen klang sein rad aus und dreht jeden tag eine schraube fest


----------



## san_andreas (19. November 2010)

Außerdem kann man so in der Weihnachstzeit wunderbar auf den Felgen auf der Märklin-Eisenbahn rumfahren.


----------



## agrohardtail (19. November 2010)

Single schrieb:


> Oo?



fand halt alle drei standard farben gut und hab es mir deshalb random bestellt. wird aber wie es ausschaut works raw. 
und überraschung ich finds gut


----------



## Single (19. November 2010)

Nicht schlecht 
Ich möchte keine Einheitsfarbe, kann mit keiner von denen wirklich was anfangen, aber das kommt ja immer noch auf den Aufbau an. Mein Aufbau ist schon fertig  und passt meiner Meinung nach alles zusammen 
Freue mich schon auf eure M9's  werden bestimmt alle lecker


----------



## Christiaan (20. November 2010)

Fast fertig


----------



## Downhill Lucki (20. November 2010)

meines ist nun auch endlich eingetroffen!
der spass kann beginnen! (wenn nur die lieferanten das auf die reihe kriegen würden)





sorry für die scheiss quali!


----------



## Red Dragon (20. November 2010)

Sau gut! M9 mit Dorado rockt!
Da überleg ich mir doch fast so ein M9 zu kaufen. Obwohl, ich mag mein M3.


----------



## cubebiker (20. November 2010)

Downhill Lucki schrieb:


> meines ist nun auch endlich eingetroffen!
> der spass kann beginnen! (wenn nur die lieferanten das auf die reihe kriegen würden)
> 
> 
> sorry für die scheiss quali!



Ist das M? Wirkt größer als das vom Christiaan?


----------



## Christiaan (20. November 2010)

cubebiker schrieb:


> Ist das M? Wirkt größer als das vom Christiaan?



Sieht aus wie Medium


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhill Lucki (20. November 2010)

ja das ist ein M!


----------



## san_andreas (20. November 2010)

Ui, da freue ich mich auf zwei schicke M9 in black chrome !

@Lucki: hab' gestern die Gabel eingebaut ! Mache bald mal ein Foto.


----------



## agrohardtail (20. November 2010)

hui zum glück krieg ich nen works raw, denn black chrome scheint ja fast jeder zu haben.

@ lukas

müssen dann mal ne runde zusammen drehen


----------



## Downhill Lucki (20. November 2010)

@san andreas: da bin ich ja mal gespannt!

@agro: ja klar, spätestens am trainingstag!


----------



## Monster666 (20. November 2010)

Red Dragon schrieb:


> Sau gut! M9 mit Dorado rockt!
> Da überleg ich mir doch fast so ein M9 zu kaufen. Obwohl, ich mag mein M3.



wenn du das M3 "nur" magst, wirst du das M9 lieben.
geht mir mit meinem M6 genau gleich


----------



## Soulbrother (20. November 2010)

neikless schrieb:


> willst du nicht mal Reifen aufziehen ??? bissel rollen, hüpfen ... ???
> also ich würde das nicht aushalten


Nix lieber als das,aber wie schon gesagt:





Soulbrother schrieb:


> *Knie kaputt,muß demnächst operiert werden.*



Und zu deiner MRP-Frage...die Mini G gibts leider nicht mit der geänderten Rückenplatte,sonst hätte ich die natürlich genommen da ich ja eh nur ein 36er drauf hab.





xMARTINx schrieb:


> jeder hat so seine vorlieben,der eine lässt sich fesseln und der andere baut zwei wochen klang sein rad aus und dreht jeden tag eine schraube fest



Du sagst es,deshalb hab ich mir vorgestern einen Kettenstrebenschutz gebastelt und mich heute auch mal der Lager angenommen und sie ordentlich voll Fett gepackt,was echt nötig ist:












Hier mal die *M9 Anzugsmomente* vom Stikman:
300 in/lb on shoulder bolts and hand tight on lower pivot
100in/lb on G3
that head tube bolt is very light too like the lower pivots, wouldnt even register on torque wrench hand tighten




san_andreas schrieb:


> Außerdem kann man so in der Weihnachstzeit wunderbar auf den Felgen auf der Märklin-Eisenbahn rumfahren.



Ich fahr Carrerabahn!



Christiaan schrieb:


> Fast fertig


Dorado passt auch sehr gut zum M9!


Ursprünglich hatte ich ja auch black chrome bestellt und dann erst mal ziemlich blöd geguckt als der Rote aus dem Karton kam ... hab mich dann aber direkt dafür entschieden den Roten zu behalten...zum Glück


----------



## san_andreas (21. November 2010)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Ich fahr Carrerabahn!



Ich auch...das perfekte Training !


----------



## iRider (21. November 2010)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Hier mal die *M9 Anzugsmomente* vom Stikman:
> 300 in/lb on shoulder bolts and hand tight on lower pivot
> 100in/lb on G3
> that head tube bolt is very light too like the lower pivots, wouldnt even register on torque wrench hand tighten



Wow, die sind ja schon SEHR verschieden von den Werten die immer auf ihrer HP waren. 
Shoulder bolts doppelt so fest wie vorher, pivot bolts wohl deutlich lockerer. Hat sich das Design im Vergleich zu den anderen Rahmen so stark geändert? Oder sind die anderen Werte falsch? 
Bitte um Aufklärung. 

Und wenn ein Drehmomentschlüssel nix anzeigt dann sollte man wohl mal in einen besseren investieren. Es gibt schon welche die bei 2,5 Nm anfangen, was normal weniger als "handfest" ist.


----------



## iRider (21. November 2010)

OK, ich wette es wird im Bikemarkt auftauchen bevor es zum ersten mal richtig Dreck gesehen hat! 



Christiaan schrieb:


> Fast fertig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christiaan (21. November 2010)

iRider schrieb:


> OK, ich wette es wird im Bikemarkt auftauchen bevor es zum ersten mal richtig Dreck gesehen hat!


Nee, diemal nicht, hahaha, M6 hab Ich auch mehr als 2 saison mit gefahren, hahaha


----------



## Soulbrother (21. November 2010)

So,das wars dann ...




 



...noch etwas die Decals an Gabel/Rahmen geändert/entfernt


*FERTIG*













Gewicht liegt bei 17,7Kg und ich freu mich jetzt schon mal auf März


----------



## bachmayeah (21. November 2010)

ziemlich "schwer"...
dann mal glücklichen op-verlauf und frohes riden.
meins sollte im laufe der kommenden woche fertig werden...


----------



## Soulbrother (21. November 2010)

Leichter ist natürlich keine Kunst,aber der Inhalt der Restekiste muß auch mal wieder reduziert werden und aushalten muß es mich auch noch 

Danke,wird schon schiefgehen

Na dann...


----------



## mohrstefan (22. November 2010)

Ich frag mich schon immer,was das für'n Hintergrund ist ??


----------



## agrohardtail (22. November 2010)

sieht nach seiner terasse aus und das we´re open schild hängt wohl als gag da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (23. November 2010)

... ganz böse Zungen (der Mohr) behaupten es wäre die geschlossene Eisdiele,
und Er wartet dort auf die Wiedereröffnung  

17,7 Kg ist doch sinniges Gewicht ! Ist schön geworden !


----------



## gobo (23. November 2010)

oooohhhhh nein leute das schild ist kein gag,obwohl....lach.

sorry mußte raus


----------



## agrohardtail (23. November 2010)

sorry fürs handyfoto 







gewicht ist ohne steuersatz und ohne dropouts.


----------



## Single (23. November 2010)

Das wird geil <3


----------



## neikless (23. November 2010)

hatte so meine Zweifel ob RAW beim M9 gut kommt ... sieht aber verdammt gut aus !
Raw ist halt sexy !


----------



## Tentense (23. November 2010)

agrohardtail schrieb:


> sorry fürs handyfoto
> 
> 
> 
> ...




In Black Chrome, M Size....and in French 


Poids :

Cadre+Amorto CCDB ressort Acier CaneCreek 450 Lbs + Axes Suspension : 5,260
Cadre+Amorto CCDB ressort Titane DSP 350 Lbs + Axes Suspension : 4,980
Cadre + Amorto CCDB ressort Acier CaneCreek 450 Lbs + Axes suspension + Axe arr : 5,340
Cadre seul	 :4,080
Axes suspension (avec spacers & boulon alu) :0,066
Amorto CCDB (avec ressort acier 450 + bushes) : 1,180
Amorto CCDB (sans ressort, mais avec bushes) : 0,571
Ressort Acier CaneCreek 450 lbs: 0,609
Ressort Titane DSP 350 Lbs : 0,332
Ressort Titane DSP 400 Lbs: 0,366
Ressort Titane DSP 450 Lbs : 0,435 
Axe Arr : 0,080


----------



## agrohardtail (23. November 2010)

neikless schrieb:


> hatte so meine Zweifel ob RAW beim M9 gut kommt ... sieht aber verdammt gut aus !
> Raw ist halt sexy !



uuuhhh und wie nice das beim m9 aussieht. hatte auch erst gedacht mhh naja aber wo ich ihn in der hand hatte, hatte ich instant nen harzigen. 
jetzt brauch ich nur noch cash für ne federgabel und dann kanns losgehen.


----------



## Tentense (25. November 2010)

Mine....16.970 Kg











Other pics :
http://www.flickr.com/photos/tentense/sets/72157625340867447/


----------



## Single (25. November 2010)




----------



## Geißbock__ (25. November 2010)

@Tentense

Perfekt!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agrohardtail (25. November 2010)

so das wars vorerst von mir mit bildern 

17,9kg wie es da steht.
totem ist vorübergehend.


----------



## Rischer (25. November 2010)

Ganz ehrlich: Mir gefällt die Totem in dem Rad irgendwie...

Rest ist natürlich auch sehr geil


----------



## bachmayeah (25. November 2010)

aber was ist denn an der kiste so schwer...ich schätze meins grob auf sub 17. wenn ich das uzzi mal zum mech bringe häng ichs m9 dort mal an die wiegewaage


----------



## cubebiker (25. November 2010)

Ist halt ein L Rahmen, der ist schon schwerer... Und keine Ti Feder.


----------



## agrohardtail (25. November 2010)

die laufräder haben 2500 und hinten fr schlauch von maxxis und als ob 17.9 so brutal schwer sind  kommt mal runter^^


----------



## teatimetom (25. November 2010)

auch bei 16 kilo gilt : 
treten musst immernoch selber 
zum thema : m9 raw ist fein


----------



## san_andreas (25. November 2010)

Sauschwere Kiste ! Willste Tips zum leichter machen ?


----------



## agrohardtail (25. November 2010)

ja bitte helft mir über zwei seiten mit tipps wie ich mein rad leichter machen kann ohne nur einen cent auszugeben


----------



## TigersClaw (25. November 2010)

Ganz einfach: bau alles ab was nicht braucht, Antrieb, Bremsen, bremsen wird eh überbewertet, und wozu ne Kurbel wenn Du eh nur den Berg runterrollerst. Ein Stück Holz in der Tretlageraufnahme is leichter 

Und den Rahmen könntest Du noch durchlöchern, das würde ihn leichter machen 

PS: untersteh Dich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (25. November 2010)

dann korrigier´ ich mich und setze das "schwer" in anführungszeichen 
dann passts wieder... seid doch ned so kleinlisch, jungens!


----------



## vespenfreund (25. November 2010)

Also jetzt muss ich mich doch mal ins Geschehen einschalten. Diese Diskussion hier ums Gewicht halt ich schon für nen Witz. Ich bezweifle ernsthaft das ein m9 mit 17kg auch nur eine Abfahrt in Todtnau oder in Wildbad heil übersteht.,  d. H. ohne Platten oder ruinierte Felge. Ausser ihr seid alle Steve peats oder Sam hills wovon ich mal nicht ausgehe. Was sind denn bei diesem Gewicht für Schläuche montiert??  Rennrad??  Denn nur bei der Kombi laufradsatz und Bereifung lassen sich richtig Gramm gutmachen. Jedoch für 95% von uns leider unfahrbar. 
Mein Statement.


----------



## agrohardtail (25. November 2010)

ich fahre latex schläuche vorne drin und komme ganz guit zurecht ohne platten oder sonstiges. nen 17kg rad lässt sich auf jeder strecke problemlos bewegen. und die pros fahren nich unbedingt material schonender falls du sowas denkst.


----------



## Monster666 (25. November 2010)

man man man Vespenfreund, dein Statement bezieht sich wohl nur auf dich....

Mein Radsatz (1800 gramm) hat Wildbad locker überlebt (ich hab keinen sauberen Fahrstyle)...

für mich hört sichs so an als denkst du das Totdnau und Wildbad das mass der dinge sind??? muss dich aber enttäuschen, gibt härteres


----------



## agrohardtail (25. November 2010)

nen rad das ne woche pds überlebt ohne einen schaden dürfte nen tag bad wildbad oder todtnau wohl so nebenbei hinnehmen


----------



## Yeti-Ritter (25. November 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## °Fahreinheit (26. November 2010)

agrohardtail schrieb:


> nen rad das ne woche pds überlebt ohne einen schaden dürfte nen tag bad wildbad oder todtnau wohl so nebenbei hinnehmen



Also meine Felgen haben PDS, Whistler, Bad Wildbad... und anderes ohne Macken überstanden... und nach Braunlage im Harz haben sie mehrere Beulen kassiert. Es liegt nicht immer nur an der Strecke


----------



## MT3ike (26. November 2010)

Yeti-Ritter schrieb:


>




ERSTE SAHNE!!!! CCDB & Idylle RaRe.... so würd ichs auch haben wollen ;-))

Eine generelle sache wolt ich nur mal loswerden....man merk einfach dass es Herbst ist, da di meisten Räder nur mehr in Raw (= ist schon geil) und schwarz zusammengestellt werden....i persönlich wäre aber für ein bisschen mehr Farbenfroheit


----------



## san_andreas (26. November 2010)

Und wieder ein schönes Exemplar !


----------



## Single (26. November 2010)

Wenn ihr im WorldCup fahren würdet, wäre euch das soooooo egal wo und wie und was ihr kaputt macht  ihr fahrt automatisch schneller, weil der Materialverlust euch am Popo vorbei geht^^


----------



## °Fahreinheit (26. November 2010)

Single schrieb:


> Wenn ihr im WorldCup fahren würdet, wäre euch das soooooo egal wo und wie und was ihr kaputt macht  ihr fahrt automatisch schneller, weil der Materialverlust euch am Popo vorbei geht^^



Ah, danke für den wertvollen Kommentar!


----------



## Monster666 (26. November 2010)

Yeti-Ritter schrieb:


>


Noch ein paar edelrote Anbauteile mehr und das Geschwür da (was als Dämpfer bezeichnet wird) raus und nen S**Toy rein, dann hätte es meine Stimme zum "pornicous Bike"..



Single schrieb:


> Wenn ihr im WorldCup fahren würdet, wäre euch das soooooo egal wo und wie und was ihr kaputt macht
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Downhill Lucki (26. November 2010)

wie kann man den CCDB als geschwür bezeichnen...der ist mMn des beste dämpfer zur zeit am markt und wird es bestimmt noch lange zeit sein!

AN ALLE M9 BESITZER: 

ich stell mir grad die frage, ob dieser schlitz im steuerrohr nicht extrem nachteilig ist! man bedenke, wenn man das bike wäscht und da wasser und schmutz rein kommt. dann läuft doch das gesamte steurrohr voll, dann das tretlager und da kommt das wasser dann nicht mehr raus! oder hab ich da grad einen denkfehler?
was meint ihr?

cheers


----------



## san_andreas (26. November 2010)

Geht der Schlitz im Steuerrohr tiefer als die Cane Creek Schale ?


----------



## Monster666 (26. November 2010)

@DH Lucki: da sind wir Unterschiedlicher Meinung!

Das Wasserproblem könnte vermieden werden indem man im Steuerkopf die 2 Löcher mit Kit verschliesst (falls das überhaupt notwendig ist).


----------



## mohrstefan (26. November 2010)

agrohardtail schrieb:


> so das wars vorerst von mir mit bildern
> 
> 17,9kg wie es da steht.
> totem ist vorübergehend.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhill Lucki (26. November 2010)

@andreas: ja, der geht noch weit drunter und zwar etwa 25x3mm!

@monster: wenn du das loch richtung unterrohr verschließt, dann staut sich oben auf dem steuersatz das wasser und wenn du direkt den schlitz zuklebst, sieht das nicht gerade toll aus!


----------



## san_andreas (26. November 2010)

@Lucki: Die bayerische Lösung: Koana ko, was sili ko.


----------



## Downhill Lucki (26. November 2010)

na toll, das sieht halt sehr beschissen aus! und obs hält ist die andere sache...


----------



## san_andreas (26. November 2010)

Ja, schick ist anders. Was sagen denn die, die das Bike schon montiert haben ?


----------



## hacke242 (26. November 2010)

@Tentense: ...die boxxer gefiel mir ja noch nie. das ist aber rein subjektiv und lass dir dadurch nicht den spass nehmen, ansonsten ist das ein spitzen fahrrad! herzlichen glückwunsch!


----------



## agrohardtail (27. November 2010)

hab mir das auch schon überlegt- werde mir nen kleinen plastikspacer basteln ähnlich wie das teil an den hollowtech kurbeln das bei den beden klemschrauben zwischen sitzt. muss dann halt gut angepasst sein so as es wenn die schraube angezogen ist fest und ohne zu wackeln drin sitzt ohne die klemmwirkung zu beeinträchtigen. mach ich aber erst wenn ich auch en cane creek drin ahbe. bis dahin heißt es regelmäßig tretlager öffnen zum wasser lassen  oder einfach ducttape über die öffnung im steuerrohr


----------



## joe1981 (27. November 2010)

17,4kg


----------



## joe1981 (27. November 2010)




----------



## Downhill Lucki (27. November 2010)

sieht schick aus! was sind denn das für felgen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christiaan (27. November 2010)

Vielleicht werd ich es noch schaffen es ab zu bauen vor Weinachten, haha


----------



## Monster666 (27. November 2010)

Downhill Lucki schrieb:


> @andreas: ja, der geht noch weit drunter und zwar etwa 25x3mm!
> 
> @monster: wenn du das loch richtung unterrohr verschließt, dann staut sich oben auf dem steuersatz das wasser und wenn du direkt den schlitz zuklebst, sieht das nicht gerade toll aus!



den Schlitz würde ich offen lassen => nach dem Waschen kurz auf den Kopf kippen und Stauwasser läuft ab, so schwer zu verstehn?

zudem lieber die Cane Creek Lager wechseln (die sind ja spottbillig) wie ein Innenlager austauschen.

und auch wenn du den Schlitz zuklebst, wers richtig macht kanns so das es eben nicht kacke aussieht (Bürogummis ausgenommen)


----------



## Christiaan (28. November 2010)




----------



## Soulbrother (28. November 2010)

Komm schon Christiaan,steck bitte mal noch die Gabel und das Vorderrad rein,damit hier das zweite in blackchrome wenigstens ein bissl Form annimmt. 
..nach insgesamt schon 6x raw!


----------



## iRider (30. November 2010)

@Soulbrother: hast Du da mehr Infos zu????



iRider schrieb:


> Wow, die sind ja schon SEHR verschieden von den Werten die immer auf ihrer HP waren.
> Shoulder bolts doppelt so fest wie vorher, pivot bolts wohl deutlich lockerer. Hat sich das Design im Vergleich zu den anderen Rahmen so stark geändert? Oder sind die anderen Werte falsch?
> Bitte um Aufklärung.


----------



## iRider (30. November 2010)

Wow, der Typ verkauft noch schneller als Christiaan! 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/327194/cat/all


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shocker (30. November 2010)

Schraubenwerte sind uns aus den USA so weitergegeben worden. Bei den Lagern handelt es sich um Schrägkugellager, die lediglich sehr geringes Drehmoment brauchen (bis das Spiel aus dem Hinterbau ist) und dann mit den Set-Screws an den Mainpivotbolt gehalten werden.


----------



## iRider (30. November 2010)

Heisst dass die von mir geposteten Werte (die früher auf der Intense Homepage waren) gelten weiterhin für die VPP1 Bikes? Dachte eigentlich die Lager die oberen Hebels haben sich nicht von VPP1 zu VPP2 geändert?



Shocker schrieb:


> Schraubenwerte sind uns aus den USA so weitergegeben worden. Bei den Lagern handelt es sich um Schrägkugellager, die lediglich sehr geringes Drehmoment brauchen (bis das Spiel aus dem Hinterbau ist) und dann mit den Set-Screws an den Mainpivotbolt gehalten werden.


----------



## Monster666 (30. November 2010)

Lagerdimension vielleicht nicht aber das Lager an sich ist in diesem Fall anders....

Schrägkugellager (bild 1)
Rillenkugellager (bild 2)

die Rillenkugellager die von Intense verbaut wurden sind einfach schrott, meine in meinem neuen M6 Rahmen haben bereits erheblich Spiel:kotz:
und das nach 2 Tagen fahren, echt mies!

gibt nichts über SKF


----------



## Christiaan (30. November 2010)

iRider schrieb:


> Wow, der Typ verkauft noch schneller als Christiaan!
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/327194/cat/all



Ich weiss nicht wovon du redest.........


----------



## teatimetom (30. November 2010)

kannst es mir verkaufen christiaaan, jetzt ist es ja schon gebraucht


----------



## Soulbrother (30. November 2010)

iRider schrieb:


> @Soulbrother: hast Du da mehr Infos zu????



Nein,sorry!


----------



## Christiaan (30. November 2010)

teatimetom schrieb:


> kannst es mir verkaufen christiaaan, jetzt ist es ja schon gebraucht



Rahmen, Dampfer, Angleset EUr 3200, hahaha

Jetzt mal wieder ernst, hab ein neuen Obtainium 300 x 3.0 Feder gefunden fuers M9


----------



## geosnow (1. Dezember 2010)

lol, bei fanatik gibts den für 2999usd, müsste demnach höchstens 1800EUR sein. 20% ermässigung für einen gebrauchten rahmen ist fair.


----------



## san_andreas (1. Dezember 2010)

@geosnow: wie hast du denn das gerechnet ?


----------



## geosnow (1. Dezember 2010)

san_andreas schrieb:


> @geosnow: wie hast du denn das gerechnet ?



USD 2999 sind ohne VAT oder MwSt. Porto ist USD 90 für Versand nach Europa. In der Schweiz muss die MwSt. von 7.6% und Zollspesen von EUR25 dazugerechnet werden. EURUSD ist um die 1.32 (1.12.2010). Das Problem mit Occasionen ist, dass die Garantie am Rahmen erlischt. Deshalb sind die 20%-30% Abschreibung angemessen.

Einziges Argument für einen höheren Preis wäre gewesen, wenn der Rahmen nicht lieferbar wäre. Beim Evil Revolt ist das zurzeit so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christiaan (1. Dezember 2010)

geosnow schrieb:


> USD 2999 sind ohne VAT oder MwSt. Porto ist USD 90 für Versand nach Europa. In der Schweiz muss die MwSt. von 7.6% und Zollspesen von EUR25 dazugerechnet werden. EURUSD ist um die 1.32 (1.12.2010). Das Problem mit Occasionen ist, dass die Garantie am Rahmen erlischt. Deshalb sind die 20%-30% Abschreibung angemessen.
> 
> Einziges Argument für einen höheren Preis wäre gewesen, wenn der Rahmen nicht lieferbar wäre. Beim Evil Revolt ist das zurzeit so.



Mein Rahmen geht sicher nicht weg, das erst mal, aber versand nach Europa ist nicht USD 90, eher USD 200 UPS/FEDEX, Shops in US durfen nicht nach Europa schicken, mein Rahmen ist neu, mit Garantie, also deine argumenten stimmen nicht ganz.

aber ist steuer und zoll so weinig in der Schweiss?


----------



## geosnow (1. Dezember 2010)

Christiaan schrieb:


> Mein Rahmen geht sicher nicht weg, das erst mal, aber versand nach Europa ist nicht USD 90, eher USD 200 UPS/FEDEX



USD 90 steht auf der Homepage. Mich hat das Shipping für einen Rahmen mit Fox 180er und ein X9 Set 130USD gekostet.



Christiaan schrieb:


> Shops in US durfen nicht nach Europa schicken.



Prinzipiel darf alles nach Europa verschickt werden, ausser Waffen, Drogen/Medikamente, etc. Für Tabakwaren etc. gibt es für jedes Land bestimmte Bedingungen.

Fall ein US, Canada, UK Händler nicht aus Eigeninteresse exportieren will, kannst Du immernoch mit einem Forwarder (http://www.exfreight.com/) importieren. Bei CRC können alle Intense Rahmen bestellt werden. Nur sind da die Preise gleich hoch, wie bei Shocker, da die Jungs ja auch was für den Aufwand verdienen möchten. Und allenfalls auch einen Ersatzrahmen bei Garantieansprüchen bereit stellen.



Christiaan schrieb:


> mein Rahmen ist neu, mit Garantie, also deine argumenten stimmen nicht ganz.



Neu? Ist ein Auto neu, dass bereits beim Kunde war? Ich weiss nicht, wie Shocker/ oder sonst ein Importeur/Händler das sieht. Bei Lapierre, Trek etc. erlischt die Garantie.



Christiaan schrieb:


> aber ist steuer und zoll so weinig in der Schweiss?



MwSt. ist 7.6%. Deutschland hat 19% MwSt. Zoll und Spesen sind ca. EUR 25.

Wenn Shocker die Gewährleistung auf dem Rahmen nach dem Verkauf an einen Dritten immernoch garantiert, ist dein Preis gerechtfertigt.


----------



## geosnow (2. Dezember 2010)

Leider gibt es auch viele Nachteile beim Importieren:

1. Reparaturen, Service und Umtauschaktionen sind ausgeschlossen, bzw. Versandkosten sind zu hoch
2. Bei Garantieleistungen sind Umtriebe/Kosten ebenfalls hoch
3. Der Kaufakt im Fachhändler mit Gelaber fällt weg.
4. Speichen nachziehen kostet extra

Es gibt viele gute Gründe, die für den Kauf beim Fachhändler sprechen, wenn die Preise nicht um 40% abweichen.

Die zusätzlichen 15%-20% bezahle ich für einen erstklassigen Service  gerne.


----------



## bachmayeah (2. Dezember 2010)

Auch wenn total offtopic und schon x mal im forum durchgekaut:
In deutschland zahlt man fürn Import eines Rahmens nicht pauschal 25  Zoll sondern wohl eher (Angabe ohne gewähr) 14% auf warenwert+Versand + märchensteuer. Da sieht das mit dem letztendlichen Preis ggüber fanatik wieder ganz anders auch, auch wenn intense rahmen afaik wieder von intense aus für den Versand nach Übersee freigegeben wurden, was früher nicht der Fall war, da das intense nicht wollte..
Dann kommt ggf noch das längerdauernde und teurere zurückschicken im Fall eines defektes dazu und spätestens dann stellt sich die Frage ob sich das ganze lohnt. Natürlich kann aber der Verkäufer anbieten sich ICE um Reparatur usw mit zu kümmern um so das Angebot schmackhafter zu machen...
Aber Hey: Wayne?!


----------



## geosnow (2. Dezember 2010)

Da haste recht. Lassen wir die Diskussion. 

Was mich und vielleicht andere beim Kauf eines neuen/gebrauchten Rahmen interessiert, ob Shocker die Garantie des Rahmens auf die dritt Person überträgt.


----------



## cubebiker (2. Dezember 2010)

Intense` Garantiebestimmungen besagen recht eindeutig, dass Garantie nur an den Erstkäufer gewährleistet wird.


----------



## geosnow (2. Dezember 2010)

oops


----------



## bachmayeah (2. Dezember 2010)

in der eu zoll? oder fahrräder die beispielsweise in D hergestellt wurden aber dann wieder aus den usa nach d importiert werden sollen?  die 14% kommen übrigens von der zollseite
http://www.zoll.de/faq/reiseverkehr/einreise_nicht_eg/index.html


----------



## san_andreas (2. Dezember 2010)

Bei Rahmen fallen wohl eher 4,7% Zollgebühren auf den Kaufpreis+Versand an. Darauf kommt noch die Märchensteuer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## geosnow (2. Dezember 2010)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> in der eu zoll? oder fahrräder die beispielsweise in D hergestellt wurden aber dann wieder aus den usa nach d importiert werden sollen?  die 14% kommen übrigens von der zollseite
> http://www.zoll.de/faq/reiseverkehr/einreise_nicht_eg/index.html



ich dachte an lapierre bikes, die in dijon produziert wurden.  ich war der meinung, dass der gedanke der EU der freie markt sei und zölle der vergangenheit angehören.  

ich hab nun auch den link gelesen. Danke.


----------



## Downhill Lucki (2. Dezember 2010)

so, der aufbau geht weiter! bisher folgende parts:

- thomson masterpiece
- hope innenlager gold
- atlas fr kurbel
- e13 35er kb mir goldenen alu-schrauben
- syntace titanschraube steuersatz klemmung
- nukeproof titanschraube untere dämpferaufnahme

als nächstes kommt dann ne schwarze 40er!


----------



## bachmayeah (2. Dezember 2010)

geosnow schrieb:


> ich dachte an lapierre bikes, die in dijon produziert wurden.  ich war der meinung, dass der gedanke der EU der freie markt sei und zölle der vergangenheit angehören.
> 
> ich hab nun auch den link gelesen. Danke.



und was ist daran falsch? bestelle ich was in frankreich und/oder england oder in sonstigen staaten de eu zahle ich auch keinen zoll...schweiz =! eu sollte dir bekannt sein, auch wenn die grenzen theoretisch offener sind..

4,7% werden stimmen.. machts aber incl eust nicht günstiger


----------



## pEju (2. Dezember 2010)

geosnow schrieb:


> Wenn Shocker die Gewährleistung auf dem Rahmen nach dem Verkauf an einen Dritten immernoch garantiert, ist dein Preis gerechtfertigt.



machen die nicht. und shocker will sich auch nicht um rahmen kümmern die nicht bei denen gekauft wurden. garantie sollte jeder ab dem kaufdatum haben. egal wer mit dem rahmen rumfährt, wem er gerade gehört oder wo er gekauft wurde. und der hersteller weiss auch anhand der rahmennummer wann welcher rahmen gefertigt wurde. also sollte man nichtmal eine rechnung brauchen. weil die garantieleistung erfolg ja über den hersteller und nicht von den eizelnen shops. aber ist nur meine meinung und hat hier auch nichts verlohren...


----------



## Christiaan (2. Dezember 2010)

Macht ja alles nichts aus, mein M9 steht nicht zum verkauf! haha

Hier in Holand ist eds ueberigens 4.7% Zoll ueber wert und versand, und dann noch 19% Steuer ueber wert, versand, zoll, und dann noch EUR 17 kosten


----------



## san_andreas (2. Dezember 2010)

@Lucki: wird ja gar nicht soo übel !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agrohardtail (2. Dezember 2010)

seit wann montiert man erst kurbel und dann die führung  oder kommste diesmal ohne aus^^


----------



## san_andreas (2. Dezember 2010)

Zum Kettenlinie einstellen bei den RaceFace Kurbeln ?


----------



## Downhill Lucki (2. Dezember 2010)

damit die kurbel nicht so in der gegend rum liegt!
außerdem kann man die ja auch wieder ab machen, wenns soweit ist!


----------



## Hunter-dirt (3. Dezember 2010)

Downhill Lucki schrieb:


> so, der aufbau geht weiter! bisher folgende parts:
> 
> - thomson masterpiece
> - hope innenlager gold
> ...



endlich mal einer der was kapiert hat  sauba!


----------



## Downhill Lucki (3. Dezember 2010)

merce dir! ich werd dich nicht enttäuschen!


----------



## Soulbrother (9. Dezember 2010)

Evtl. hilfts ja bei der Farbwahl  ...schade das nicht auch noch apple green dabei ist


----------



## neikless (9. Dezember 2010)

"apple green" wäre echt der knaller !

so , für mich bitte gunsmoke !
raw ist am M9 sexier als erwartet nur die decals sucken sweaty balls
@soulybruder : das rot ist doch nicht dein "feuerlöscher"ROT  ?


----------



## Soulbrother (9. Dezember 2010)

...müßte works red sein ?!
Mich fixt ja der Blaue derbst an,jedesmal wenn ich ein CRC Bike sehe.


----------



## der T (9. Dezember 2010)

weiß weiß weiß ist alles was ich hab......grinz


----------



## agrohardtail (9. Dezember 2010)

der blaue mit den gelben dopouts und links sieht verdammt sexy aus 
vlt gönne ich mienem rahmen mal nen bissl pulver nach der saison 
signal blau und gelb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christiaan (9. Dezember 2010)

So endlich ist mein Neue Obtainium Ti Feder eingekommen(Ist kein rost im Bild, ist ein wenig metallic gold, aber sieht komisch aus, Feder sieht Komisch aus im Bild)

Hoffentlich hat dieser Feder mit Bearing set kein Spring rub mehr am CCDB Dampfer


----------



## bachmayeah (9. Dezember 2010)

looks like my weener, pretty buckled somehow


----------



## san_andreas (9. Dezember 2010)

Der Goldstaub ist von der Christmas Edition.


----------



## Christiaan (11. Dezember 2010)

So, dann mal montiert, mit den Obtainium Bearing kit, damit soll den Feder kein Spring Rub mehr geben, da bin Ich mal gespannt.....


----------



## Downhoehl (12. Dezember 2010)

@Christiaan: Darf man fragen, wo du die Feder und Adapter her hast? Es ging mal im Internet das Gerücht rum, das Obtainium nicht mehr produziert , auch K9 hat von denen keine Teile mehr bekommen......


----------



## Christiaan (12. Dezember 2010)

Downhoehl schrieb:


> @Christiaan: Darf man fragen, wo du die Feder und Adapter her hast? Es ging mal im Internet das Gerücht rum, das Obtainium nicht mehr produziert , auch K9 hat von denen keine Teile mehr bekommen......



Den Feder kommt von Ben Reid von Dirt Norco, der hatte noch ein par Neue Federn.

Adapter und Bearings kommen von K9. Obtainium hat schon seit ende 2009 nicht mehr geleifert, vielleicht nachstes Jahr wieder, und K9 kommt mit eigene Federn gleiches konzept, mit adapter oder bearings, ab Januar


----------



## xMARTINx (12. Dezember 2010)

jetzt mach doch mal fertig


----------



## haha (12. Dezember 2010)

Downhoehl schrieb:


> @Christiaan: Darf man fragen, wo du die Feder und Adapter her hast? Es ging mal im Internet das Gerücht rum, das Obtainium nicht mehr produziert , auch K9 hat von denen keine Teile mehr bekommen......



stimmt genau. 
K9 hat ab Januar eigene Federn, ebenfalls Made in USA, jedoch etwas günstiger vom Preis als Obtainium. Neben den Bearings für den Dämpfer wird es auch Bearings für Stahlfedergabeln (Boxxer, 40, BOS) geben. Vorbauten, Pedale, Lenker, spezielle Stahlfedern mit reduziertem Gewicht und Bremsbeläge gibts dann auch.

Das M9 da oben wird richtig fett. Martin hat recht, mach fertig


----------



## Downhoehl (12. Dezember 2010)

haha schrieb:


> stimmt genau.
> K9 hat ab Januar eigene Federn, ebenfalls Made in USA, jedoch etwas günstiger vom Preis als Obtainium. Neben den Bearings für den Dämpfer wird es auch Bearings für Stahlfedergabeln (Boxxer, 40, BOS) geben. Vorbauten, Pedale, Lenker, spezielle Stahlfedern mit reduziertem Gewicht und Bremsbeläge gibts dann auch.
> 
> Das M9 da oben wird richtig fett. Martin hat recht, mach fertig



Klingt ja echt super, in der aktuellen Dirt war schon ne neue Anzeige von K9 geschaltet wo man das ein oder andere von den neuen Teilen gesehen hat. Gerade die Bearings für die Dämpfer interessieren mich brennend!

Auch ich schließ mich an: Christiaan, wir wollen das M9 fertig sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christiaan (12. Dezember 2010)

Downhoehl schrieb:


> Klingt ja echt super, in der aktuellen Dirt war schon ne neue Anzeige von K9 geschaltet wo man das ein oder andere von den neuen Teilen gesehen hat. Gerade die Bearings für die Dämpfer interessieren mich brennend!
> 
> Auch ich schließ mich an: Christiaan, wir wollen das M9 fertig sehen



Jaja, immer mit der ruhr, muss ja noch nicht Fertig sein, Saison fangt erst in Marz/April an, hahaha

Ich hoffe es bald aufgebaut zu haben, alle teilen liegne hier, muss es nur noch aufbauen weiter, hahaha


----------



## neikless (14. Dezember 2010)

war "das" schon "hier" ?
find die dorado richtig passend im M9


----------



## der T (16. Dezember 2010)

jou...Isso ....sehr passend! nice


----------



## Gunsenumer (17. Dezember 2010)

Saugut,auch wenn mir die Blauen etwas besser gefallen:


----------



## Hunter-dirt (17. Dezember 2010)

too much!


----------



## agrohardtail (17. Dezember 2010)

way too much.
weiße gabel
schwarzer rahmen
roter dämpfer
crazy decals
silber pedale
gelbe laufräder

den rahmen mit den decals und mit den deemax könnte ichmir gut mit nem sonst schwarzen aufbau und ccdb vorstellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhill Lucki (17. Dezember 2010)

mir gefällts!


----------



## iRider (17. Dezember 2010)

Wenn mir einer das Radl für Umme gibt dann wäre mir das egal wie es aussieht. Denke Kovarik ging das auch so. 



agrohardtail schrieb:


> way too much.
> weiße gabel
> schwarzer rahmen
> roter dämpfer
> ...


----------



## Hunter-dirt (17. Dezember 2010)

die aufkleber sind mir einfach zu viele


----------



## Single (19. Dezember 2010)

Zu Nice!


----------



## Monster666 (19. Dezember 2010)

toll, die Dorado mit 180mm zu fahren, dafür den Lenkwinkel so flach einzustellen.
Leute gibts


----------



## Christiaan (19. Dezember 2010)

Single schrieb:


> Zu Nice!



ist es deins? Sieht gut aus! Mal hoffen ich schaf es meins fertig zu haben vor Januar


----------



## Single (20. Dezember 2010)

Ne leider nicht meins 
Meins dauert noch nen bisschen, wollte mal keinen "standart" Lack nehmen.
Aber ich denke wird auch nen schickes Rad.
Freu mich schon auf deins


----------



## Christiaan (21. Dezember 2010)

So dann hat man mal ein Idee wie es wirrd, EX1750 doch fuer schwarze Rader getauscht


----------



## °Fahreinheit (21. Dezember 2010)

Ja schwarz is viel besser.


----------



## agrohardtail (21. Dezember 2010)

zum glück, die ex1750 passten garnicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (21. Dezember 2010)

prima,aber hopp hopp,fertig machen


----------



## Downhill Lucki (21. Dezember 2010)

sieht nicht schlecht aus, auch wenn mich der tretlagerbereich immer noch stört!

btw: der vorderreifen ist falsch rum!


----------



## neikless (21. Dezember 2010)

die schwarze fox40 kommt mächtig gut die deemax weniger ...





http://img818.imageshack.us/f/m6nicoversiongilou.jpg/


----------



## san_andreas (21. Dezember 2010)

Sattel+Stütze sind übel.


----------



## Crak (22. Dezember 2010)

bild ist bearbeitet...hatte die weiße 40 und gelbe deemax


----------



## Soulbrother (23. Dezember 2010)

Wieder einen Schritt weiter in Richtung M9-fahren,die Knie-Op liegt seit gestern hinter mir und 8 Wochen mit Krücken noch vor mir ...





Na ja,Frauen wohnen halt in ihrem Körper und Männer benutzen ihn   


*Frohe Weihnachten Jungs!*


----------



## Monster666 (23. Dezember 2010)

uuuh, du armer kerl, mein beileid hast du...


----------



## fox-ranger (25. Dezember 2010)

gute besserung,


----------



## Crak (25. Dezember 2010)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Wieder einen Schritt weiter in Richtung M9-fahren,die Knie-Op liegt seit gestern hinter mir und 8 Wochen mit Krücken noch vor mir ...
> 
> 
> *Frohe Weihnachten Jungs!*



so sieht das bei mir auch aus...warte aber noch auf die OP. 
Gute Besserung und Frohe Weihnachten dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (25. Dezember 2010)

Monster666 schrieb:


> uuuh, du armer kerl, mein beileid hast du...





fox-ranger schrieb:


> gute besserung,





Crak schrieb:


> so sieht das bei mir auch aus...warte aber noch auf die OP.
> Gute Besserung und Frohe Weihnachten dir



Vielen Dank!
Die Jahreszeit macht es wenigstens halbwegs erträglich,ich hatte allerdings vor der Op nicht mit diesem Resultat gerechnet.
(Bei Interresse:in meiner Galerie steht unter dem Bild was genau gemacht wurde.)


----------



## Jaga (31. Dezember 2010)

Monster666 schrieb:


> toll, die Dorado mit 180mm zu fahren, dafür den Lenkwinkel so flach einzustellen.
> Leute gibts


 
Wenn Leute die sich nicht auskennen überall ihre Kommentare dazugeben kommen solche Beiträge heraus. Nicht Radfahren können aber in den Foren die grossen Experten spielen. Dummheit regiert die Welt.


----------



## fox-ranger (3. Januar 2011)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Vielen Dank!
> Die Jahreszeit macht es wenigstens halbwegs erträglich,ich hatte allerdings vor der Op nicht mit diesem Resultat gerechnet.
> (Bei Interresse:in meiner Galerie steht unter dem Bild was genau gemacht wurde.)



trost: die tage werden länger!!


----------



## Single (3. Januar 2011)

M9 bissel geändert.
So werde ich es versuchen, mit ein paar verschiedenen parts.






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Rischer (3. Januar 2011)

wenn du den sattel so umsetzt...

aber sonst sicher geil


----------



## san_andreas (4. Januar 2011)

@Single: die Variante in mattschwarz ohne Decals ist wesentlich besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agrohardtail (4. Januar 2011)

wird doch ganz gut.

meins wird diesen monat auch endlich fertig, kommt bald endlich mal ne team mit solo air einheit (also eigentlich ne worldcup,nur kommt man so bei hibike immernoch 100â¬ gÃ¼nstiger weg mit 10 minuten arbeit ) rein und dann gibt es auch mal nen ordentliches bild


----------



## julius09 (4. Januar 2011)

eure M9 sind echt schön...irgendwann bekomm ich auch mal eins


----------



## Single (4. Januar 2011)

Ne mit Decals ists viel schöner


----------



## Crak (4. Januar 2011)

jungs, 

war eig ziemlich sicher das M9 in L zu bekommen. Da mir das 951 in L passt, das M6 und 951 in M zu klein sind. 
Jetzt sagt der shop, dass die, welche genauso groß sind wie ich oder nen cm größer jeden rahmen in L fahren würde außer den M9 in M. 
Kann das einer bestätigen? Hat mich bisschen verunsichert gerade 
Wegen custom farbe kann ich nicht gerade umtauschen.


----------



## Geißbock__ (4. Januar 2011)

Wie groß bist Du?


----------



## Crak (4. Januar 2011)

1,84m


----------



## cubebiker (4. Januar 2011)

Das M9 ist sogar etwas kürzer als das 951. Das merkt man! Nimm das L


----------



## Crak (4. Januar 2011)

hmm top tube soll ja 0,5" länger sein als das 951, wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe, was denn der reach beim 951 weiß das einer?


----------



## Geißbock__ (4. Januar 2011)

in L 25,5 inch beim aktuellen Modell


----------



## Anderl-BAY (5. Januar 2011)

Hab mir heute das M9 Größe L in Schwarz gekauft mit CCDB , werds von den parts hauptsächlich blau halten, heist RF Atlas Kurbel, Lenker, Kettenblatt und noch einige sixpack teile in blau voraussichtlich =D
Was mich beim Intense verwunder hat waren die Decals, finde ich billig gemacht. Wieso ziehen die da keinen Klarlack drüber????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agrohardtail (5. Januar 2011)

weil die wissen das die meisten deacls da drauf  hässlich sind und direkt entfernt werden können


----------



## Christiaan (5. Januar 2011)

Anderl-BAY schrieb:


> Hab mir heute das M9 Größe L in Schwarz gekauft mit CCDB für 2800, werds von den parts hauptsächlich blau halten, heist RF Atlas Kurbel, Lenker, Kettenblatt und noch einige sixpack teile in blau voraussichtlich =D
> Was mich beim Intense verwunder hat waren die Decals, finde ich billig gemacht. Wieso ziehen die da keinen Klarlack drüber????



Wo hast den den fuer EUR 2800 bekommen?


----------



## fone (5. Januar 2011)

Geißbock schrieb:


> in L 25,5 inch beim aktuellen Modell



das wäre heftig  gibts auch nen echten wert (für den reach beim 951 in L)?

keine angst, ich kauf euch kein m9 weg (edit: hmmmm...), bin nur zur zeit am recherchieren, wie der trend bzw. die empfehlungen hinsichtlich rahmengrößen aussehen. ich versteh nämlich nicht, wieso es dh-rahmen mit so unterschiedlichen reach-werten gibt. (glory, session - demo, m9)
natürlich kann man alles fahren und gewöhnt sich an alles...


----------



## Geißbock__ (5. Januar 2011)

Hey sorry, 24,5!
Siehe hier:  http://www.intensecycles.com/bikes/index.php?id=1&product_id=10


----------



## fone (5. Januar 2011)

crak hatte doch nach reach gefragt. die 24,5" sind die oberrohrlänge.


----------



## Geißbock__ (5. Januar 2011)

Er redete von top tube!!!!!


----------



## san_andreas (5. Januar 2011)

Crak schrieb:


> hmm top tube soll ja 0,5" länger sein als das 951, wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe, was denn der reach beim 951 weiß das einer?




!


----------



## Geißbock__ (5. Januar 2011)

Oh sorry, lesen sollte man können!


----------



## Anderl-BAY (5. Januar 2011)

Hab meins aus nem kleinen aber sehr feinen shop =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crak (5. Januar 2011)

erst preis + namen und dann wieder weg  

ich versteh nicht wieso leute so unterschiedliche aussagen über M9 und 951 haben können..und mir die entscheidung mal wieder schwer machen. hmmmm, sonst einer nen statement?


----------



## fox-ranger (5. Januar 2011)

Crak schrieb:


> hmm top tube soll ja 0,5" länger sein als das 951, wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe, was denn der reach beim 951 weiß das einer?



also der reach beim 951 Medium ist 39.8cm

von mitte steuerrohr oberkant mit einer senkel schnur dann auf tretlager höhe nach hinten mitte tretlager gemessen !


----------



## Crak (5. Januar 2011)

danke, und beim M9 in medium, 41,275cm...hmmm schon bisschen mehr...was ist das jetzt beim 951 in L?


----------



## Monster666 (5. Januar 2011)

frag doch mal bei TST nach.... die sollten dir weiterhelfen können.


----------



## Crak (5. Januar 2011)

was ist TST?


----------



## Monster666 (5. Januar 2011)

der Schweizer Vertrieb von Intense.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (6. Januar 2011)

Shocker kann wohl auch helfen.


----------



## agrohardtail (6. Januar 2011)

oder benutz google! da findest du reach stack werte und geo tabellen für beide bikes


----------



## Crak (6. Januar 2011)

ja dann mal her mit den werten....habe da schon alles durchgesucht. Vielen Dank!


----------



## Soulbrother (6. Januar 2011)

Crak schrieb:


> ... sonst einer nen statement?



Wir haben ja einen gemeinsamen Vergleichswert,das Sunday! Du damals mit L und ich mit M.

Meins hatte mir eigentlich saugut gepasst,hätte allerdings ein Quäntchen länger sein dürfen um perfekt zu sein.

Und genau danach,nach eben diesem Quäntchen mehr,fühlt sich das M9 in M für mich an - also perfekt!

Davon mal ausgehend denke ich das auch du beim M9 weiterhin mit L bestens bedient sein dürftest...maybe


----------



## Crak (6. Januar 2011)

danke dir, werde ich mit einbeziehen wie groß warst du nochmal genau?


----------



## Soulbrother (6. Januar 2011)

1,74m


----------



## Crak (6. Januar 2011)

cool...habe gerade nochmal die daten verglichen, habe mich wohl vertan. Toptube ist beim 951 24,5' und beim M9 24' würde ich sagen beide large...

large it is i guess !?! sollte ich eig nichts mit falsch machen können


----------



## bachmayeah (6. Januar 2011)

eigentlich


----------



## Crak (6. Januar 2011)

wie ist das denn bei dir? vergleich mal das 951 in M mit deinem M9 in m bitte, danke!


----------



## bachmayeah (6. Januar 2011)

951 in m kam mir fast zu klein vor m6 und m9 in m passen...(1,84m)
hab dazu schon vorher was geschrieben und auch versucht n bissi zu messen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## geosnow (6. Januar 2011)

M9 in M ist mir zu gross (bin 1.69cm).


----------



## agrohardtail (7. Januar 2011)

das war wohl absehbar


----------



## cubebiker (7. Januar 2011)

Crak schrieb:


> cool...habe gerade nochmal die daten verglichen, habe mich wohl vertan. Toptube ist beim 951 24,5' und beim M9 24' würde ich sagen beide large...
> 
> large it is i guess !?! sollte ich eig nichts mit falsch machen können



Ich sag ja das Ding ist kürzer, komisch...


----------



## san_andreas (7. Januar 2011)

@Crak: wie groß bist du ?
Im Bereich um 1,85m liegt man bei fast allen Firmen in dem Bereich, wo man ewig zwischen L und M überlegen kann.


----------



## Crak (7. Januar 2011)

ja da bin ich schon immer gewesen  so groß bin ich


----------



## Crak (7. Januar 2011)

Zitat Intense: "the large 951 has a 416mm reach.  The large M9 has a 438mm reach. "

für 2cm :-O....da würde ich ja doch eher zu M tendiere!


----------



## san_andreas (8. Januar 2011)

Naja, 2cm sind ja so der gängige Unterschied zwischen M und L.
Hast schon mal Intense selbst gefragt, was die empfehlen ?


----------



## Crak (8. Januar 2011)

das ist ja nicht M und L das ist ja der unterschied zwischen L und L bei 951 und M9.


----------



## cubebiker (8. Januar 2011)

Also auch ich bin nun verwirrt. Soulbrother hat freundlicherweise seinen Rahmen gemessen und nun kann ich sicher sein das meiner ein L ist. Aber irgendwie ist er für ein L recht kompakt. Ich werde nun einfach mal schauen ob man hier morgen ernsthalft ein wenig ballern gehen kann und sage Dir dann noch mal bescheid.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crak (8. Januar 2011)

hmm....der reach ist 2 cm länger aber du sagst er ist kompakter? bin verwirrt
wäre super wenn du mir morgen nochmal bisschen mehr dazu sagen könntest. Ich sollte mich bis Montag entschieden haben sagt Intense.

bin der meinung, dass ich gerade geometriedaten von dem 2010 951 noch gefunden habe. Kann einer bestätigen, dass bei 951 in large die wheelbase 46,5"-47,5" ist? dann wäre das die gleiche wie beim M9 in M. Wenn ich mir so wheelbase und reach und so angucke, dann haben die ja schon recht wenn einer sagt er würde jeden rahmen in L fahren außer den M9 in M. wenn er 6' groß ist.


----------



## iRider (8. Januar 2011)

Crak, hast Du neulich nicht mal gesagt dass Du kein Intense mehr willst???


----------



## Crak (8. Januar 2011)

Intense wusste ganz gut wie man mich überzeugen konnte


----------



## san_andreas (8. Januar 2011)

Crak schrieb:


> das ist ja nicht M und L das ist ja der unterschied zwischen L und L bei 951 und M9.



Richtig lesen wäre manchmal hilfreich...


----------



## usharhai (9. Januar 2011)

Scheint wohl als sei das M9 relativ gross, was würdet ihr bei einer Grösse von 1.74m empfehlen? S oder M ?


----------



## Crak (9. Januar 2011)

nen freund von mir fährt für intense und ist 1,75m bekommt M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (9. Januar 2011)

Passt!


----------



## DH_RYDA (9. Januar 2011)

ich überleg auch zwischen M und L hin und her, weil hier doch sehr unterschiedlichen Meinungen vertreten sind. werde aber bei 1,83 zum M greifen, weil mir ein 951 in L schon zu lang war (mit 2° Reducer, die ja den Reach auch verkürzen sollten).

hab ein bisschen rumgerechent und denke, dass der Unterschied im  Reach von M9 auf 951 bei gleicher grösse etwa 1cm ausmacht. Ein Medium M9 wäre dann zwischen einem M und L 951, was genau richtig für mich wäre...


----------



## Anderl-BAY (10. Januar 2011)

Also ich bin 1,81 und mein händler meinte das ich M oder L nehmen kann. M wäre agiler und L eben laufruhiger... des es bei der größe relativ geschmackssache wäre in meinem fall...


----------



## usharhai (10. Januar 2011)

Ich habe mir halt bei CRC schon einen Rahmen Grösse M in Raw bestellt, dauert jedoch noch ein wenig bis er lieferbar ist. In Grösse S ist er schon ab Lager erhältlich, das wäre halt schon verlockend


----------



## Crak (10. Januar 2011)

na dann mal schauen wie lange das gute stück auf sich warten lässt...dauert aber bestimmt noch ein wenig.


----------



## san_andreas (10. Januar 2011)

Hehe, erinnert an das hier:


----------



## Crak (10. Januar 2011)

ja wollte mal wieder zurück zu grün. Und das apple green ist echt das schönste. Wenn es mir dann noch so nett angeboten wird


----------



## mohrstefan (10. Januar 2011)

crak schrieb:


> na dann mal schauen wie lange das gute stück auf sich warten lässt...dauert aber bestimmt noch ein wenig.


Geil,


----------



## fone (11. Januar 2011)

welche größe ist es jetzt geworden?


----------



## Crak (11. Januar 2011)

Medium..nach tagelangem vergleich von daten zwischen medium und large 951s und medium und large m9...sowie medium M6, habe ich mich dann mit Intense entschieden Medium zu nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (11. Januar 2011)

@fone: das hilft dir beim Demo trotzdem nix...


----------



## agrohardtail (11. Januar 2011)

letztes foto mit der dreckstotem
nächste woche kommt ne schwarze boxxer team von 2010 schon mit der neuen dämpfung wofür ich auch schon ne soloair einheit parat leigen habe 
achja warscheinlich kommen noch diverse aufkleber vom rad gefällt mir ohne deutlich besser


----------



## stylehead (11. Januar 2011)

was schimpfst du denn so auf die totem!?
dass sie mit dem hinterbau nicht mithalten kann ist ja selbstverständlich, aber ansonsten ist das doch eine ganz gute freeride gabel...

schade, dass der rahmen in large so ******** aussieht.


----------



## Downhill Lucki (11. Januar 2011)

sieht ganz schön naggisch aus!


----------



## Crak (11. Januar 2011)

ich wollte eig auch den M9 sticker runter machen....aber irgendwie überlege ich mir das nochmal


----------



## numinisflo (11. Januar 2011)

Gute Sache Crak das du den Rahmen in grün aufbaust. Sieht man ja so gut wie nie. 
Und ja, der Rahmen sieht leider in Large nicht mehr so gut aus wie die kleineren Rahmengrößen. 
Dafür gefällt er mir ohne den M9 Sticker besser.


----------



## agrohardtail (11. Januar 2011)

Downhill Lucki schrieb:


> sieht ganz schön naggisch aus!



ist aber nur durch die sc gabel mit dc siehts besser aus  hatte mir da bevor ich den aufkleber abgemacht habe was zurecht gebastelt um zu sehen wie es aussieht. hab mir aus kurzen rohren ne visuelle dc gabel gebastelt. wenns steuerrohr erstmal durch die gabel verdeckt ist sieht es ganz anders aus.

die totem ist shcon ne gute freeride gabel, aber um damit gut grip aufzubauen muss man schon eifrig arbeiten auf dem rad. ist halt mehr zum schläge abfangen als zum grip aufbauen.


----------



## Anderl-BAY (11. Januar 2011)

Find ne SC in nem M9 schon fast beleidigend xD
bei mir kommt ne Boxxer Team mit akira gold tuning rein =)


----------



## TigersClaw (11. Januar 2011)

Anderl-BAY schrieb:


> Find ne SC in nem M9 schon fast beleidigend xD
> bei mir kommt ne Boxxer Team mit akira gold tuning rein =)



Ich finde ehrlich gesagt eine Boxxer unpassen. In so einen geilen Rahmen gehört eine Fox 40, eine Dorado oder sowas rein. Aber keine 0815 Boxxer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhill Lucki (11. Januar 2011)

dann bin ich ja mal gespannt, obs besser kommt!

ich hab jetzt die schwarze kashima 40 abbestellt und mir eine bos idylle rare in weiß in der ltd edition bestellt! ich hoffe, die passt gut rein ins black chrome mit goldenen akzenten!?


----------



## san_andreas (11. Januar 2011)

Muß nicht schlecht aussehen. Bisserl pornolastig halt.
Die Performance steht wohl außer Frage.
Gibts die RaRe nicht in schwarz ?


----------



## agrohardtail (11. Januar 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ich finde ehrlich gesagt eine Boxxer unpassen. In so einen geilen Rahmen gehört eine Fox 40, eine Dorado oder sowas rein. Aber keine 0815 Boxxer.



fox 40 oder dorado sind leider beide unpassend für meine finanzen. ansonten wäre definitiv ne 11er 40 gekommen.


----------



## Downhill Lucki (11. Januar 2011)

soll ja auch nach porn aussehen! 
die normale rare ist in schwarz aber die ltd edition ist in weiß mit schwarzer schrift und wc decals und bissl gold ist auch noch mit dabei! 
schau einfach mal auf die homepage!


----------



## Crak (11. Januar 2011)

11er 40 kommt rein. Mal sehen ob die mich überzeugt...


----------



## san_andreas (12. Januar 2011)

Da sind also noch paar schicke M9 in der Pipeline !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (12. Januar 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> @fone: das hilft dir beim Demo trotzdem nix...



verdammt!


----------



## Single (12. Januar 2011)

Jetzt hab ihr mich auch zum grübeln gebracht ob M oder L -.-


----------



## fox-ranger (12. Januar 2011)

ich weiss nur dass die intense 951 m9 vorne sehr lang sind.. BB bis front achse 74cm und mehr.. da kannst du bis 185cm  m (119cm) L (122cm) radstand fahren.


----------



## agrohardtail (12. Januar 2011)

toll das ist ja mal sowas von nix sagend. 
nen mondraker hat auch enn großen abstand bb zu achse und trotzdem fallen die teile selbst in l winzig aus.


----------



## san_andreas (12. Januar 2011)

Ich dachte immer, das 951 fiele relativ klein aus, so daß viele M Fahrer zum L gegriffen hätten ?


----------



## Crak (12. Januar 2011)

so war es auch. deutlich kleiner als das M6 in medium.


----------



## Single (14. Januar 2011)

L passt sehr gut beim 951 
Werde beim M9 auch auf L zurück greifen bei 1,90 :/


----------



## Crak (14. Januar 2011)

richtig so


----------



## Soulbrother (19. Januar 2011)

Downhill Lucki schrieb:


> sieht ganz schön naggisch aus!





Crak schrieb:


> ich wollte eig auch den M9 sticker runter machen....aber irgendwie überlege ich mir das nochmal



Ohne den M9 sticker taugt mir das Unterrohr ebenfalls so gar nicht 

Während meines Aufbaus hatte ich mir auch schon mal 2 meiner Bilder per PS abändern lassen.
Letztendlich bin ich zu dem Schluss gekommen das* mir *die Version ohne die gelben Logos und ohne den doppelt vorhandenen Intense Schriftzug auf den Druckstreben am besten gefällt. 





... vor lauter Langeweile hab ich mir noch eine transparente Leitungsbefestigung für die 40 hergestellt





Oh mann,ich würd so gerne endlich mal damit fahren!


----------



## ecbguerilla (19. Januar 2011)

kannst du mir verraten, was das für bremsleitungen sind? 
danke 

tolles m9


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (19. Januar 2011)

Es sind Goodridge Stahlflex Leitungen.

Btw, sehr schönes Rad Axel! Gute Besserung - hoffentlich kannst du es bald fahren.


----------



## Crak (19. Januar 2011)

sieht wie immer gut aus dein M9. hätte aber den intense schriftzug gelassen am hinterbau und dafür g3 und so weggemacht und monster weg. 
hatte meinen letzten 951 rahmen auch mal ohne hinterbau sticker. gefiel mir ganz gut. aber doch besser mit. 
Kann kaum auf meins warten  dann sollte auch mein knie wieder gut sein und schnee fast weg.


----------



## san_andreas (19. Januar 2011)

Tolles Rad ! Aber mach den Monster-Sticker da weg !


----------



## Soulbrother (20. Januar 2011)

@flo ... thx,ich hoffe spätestens zu Ostern.

@Crak...wann soll deiner denn kommen?Wasn eigentlich mit deinem Knie?

@san_andreas...der pöse,pöse,pöööse Monster sticker wird da aber bleiben!


----------



## ma.schino (20. Januar 2011)

Monster Sticker rules !!


----------



## iRider (20. Januar 2011)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> @san_andreas...der pöse,pöse,pöööse Monster sticker wird da aber bleiben!



Ich hoffe Du bekommst Geld von denen wenn Du denen ihre Werbung rumfährst.


----------



## Single (20. Januar 2011)

Sickes M9! Viel Spaß damit 

Ich lasse auch die Sticker dran, sollen sie doch von alleine abfallen


----------



## Crak (20. Januar 2011)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> @Crak...wann soll deiner denn kommen?Wasn eigentlich mit deinem Knie?
> en!



weiß nicht, muss ja erstmal lackiert werden. Und mein knie hat eine Innenbandteilruptur


----------



## Soulbrother (20. Januar 2011)

@single...das könnte dauern,das sind pualitativ recht hochwertige Bäbber 
@iRider...mehr als von Intense 



Crak schrieb:


> weiß nicht, muss ja erstmal lackiert werden. Und mein knie hat eine Innenbandteilruptur



Also ca.6 Wochen Ruhe ?!
Dir ebenfalls eine schnelle Genesung,bis es richtig losgeht sind wir hoffentlich wieder fit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crak (20. Januar 2011)

ja min noch. ist schon ein paar wochen her. Aber wenn das ding da ist werde ich wieder fit sein. Werde wohl einiges an reha machen müssen für die saison. Da muss wohl noch ein trail bike her


----------



## iRider (20. Januar 2011)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> @iRider...mehr als von Intense



Na dann ist ja gut!


----------



## agrohardtail (22. Januar 2011)

dann ahu ich auch mal meins hier rein


----------



## Downhill Lucki (22. Januar 2011)

bis auf die kleiderstange sehr schick!


----------



## san_andreas (22. Januar 2011)

Downhill Lucki schrieb:


> bis auf die kleiderstange sehr schick!



Ganz genau !


----------



## ma.schino (22. Januar 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Ganz genau !



zustimm !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (23. Januar 2011)

für mich bisher das beste ... kleinigkeiten dann perfect für ein M9


----------



## Downhill Lucki (23. Januar 2011)

das find ich eher nicht so toll! sattel, dämpfer, kurbel, kefü, laufräder, bremsen, vorbau , lenker, pedale...


----------



## neikless (23. Januar 2011)

... wie gesagt Kleinigkeiten ... Rahmen/Gabel+Dämpfer Kombi ist schon sehr gut !
nur ne schwarze 40 wäre ähnlich gut. 
wobei ich fast sagen muss das ich mich am M9 schon fast satt gesehen habe ... *duck und weg*
(mal sehen wenn ich souly´s live gesehen habe)


----------



## metalfreak (23. Januar 2011)

Bis auf Kurbel und Sattel ein geniales M9


----------



## °Fahreinheit (23. Januar 2011)

Ich finds geil, weil es nicht so bling ausschaut. Super gut!


----------



## Downhill Lucki (23. Januar 2011)

der aufbau geht weiter! jetzt ist auch endlich die gabel da!






[/URL][/IMG]

neu ist jetzt:

bos idylle rare ltd
saint bremsen mit goldenen alu schrauben
sixpack achse gold
frm klemme
diverse syntace titanschrauben
carbon ti topcap mit goldener alu schraube

bald ist es fertig! ich bin schon so gespannt drauf, wie es sich fährt! 
gibts schon weitere fahrberichte?


----------



## san_andreas (23. Januar 2011)

Schaut schon gut aus ! Die weiße Gabel paßt auch !

Ist das eine alte XT Kurbel am Dorado M9 ? Wie hat der die da reingekriegt ?


----------



## numinisflo (23. Januar 2011)

Sehr gut soweit. Das könnte ein richtig gutes Rad werden!


----------



## neikless (23. Januar 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Ist das eine alte XT Kurbel am Dorado M9 ? Wie hat der die da reingekriegt ?



vielleicht hat er "links" eine Saint drauf  ach ne geht auch nicht, gab es die in 83mm ?


----------



## san_andreas (23. Januar 2011)

Ja, mit der Trekking XT kann man was basteln, die hat ein längeres Innenlager.

@Lucki: ist dein M9 eigentlich ein M oder ein L ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhill Lucki (23. Januar 2011)

ist ein medium!


----------



## agrohardtail (23. Januar 2011)

sehr schön bis jetzt


----------



## stylehead (23. Januar 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Ist das eine alte XT Kurbel am Dorado M9 ? Wie hat der die da reingekriegt ?




Für mich sieht das stark nach einer MRP Chamber aus.


----------



## agrohardtail (26. Januar 2011)

for those who care


----------



## Downhill Lucki (26. Januar 2011)

die sattelklemme ist schief, dein laufrad eiert und du solltest dringend mal deine cam putzen!  ne spass: das video ist jetzt nicht wirklich aussagekräftig aber mal schön so zu sehen!


----------



## Crak (26. Januar 2011)

hinterräder müssen eiern


----------



## Downhill Lucki (26. Januar 2011)

nee...


----------



## Crak (26. Januar 2011)

ich konnte letzten sommer garnicht so oft zentrieren wie ich gefahren bin. Da war das dann so. Aber technisch gesehen natürlich nicht.


----------



## julius09 (26. Januar 2011)

Mir wird schwindelig wenn ich deine Beine eiern sehe!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agrohardtail (26. Januar 2011)

das hinterrad fahr ich seit einem jahr mit hohenschlag udn das hat pds überlebt ohne seinen zustand zu verändern zum anfang der saison kommt nen forumsLRS


----------



## iRider (27. Januar 2011)

Wieso geben hier Leute viel Geld für Profiräder aus wenn sie nicht mal einfachste Wartungsarbeiten ausführen? 
Wenn Ihr ein Schlag im Laufrad nicht spürt dann könnt Ihr mir nicht erzählen dass Ihr den Unterschied zwischen Eurem XYZ getunten und einem 08/15 Dämpfer spürt!


----------



## agrohardtail (27. Januar 2011)

wer sagt das ich den nciht spüre? oder das der höhenschlag nicth shcon fast draussen sit? das laufrad ist alt und hat viel mitgemacht. es hat ganz einfach fst sein maximumerreicht(zumindest wasdie gewinde der speichen angeht. 

kann meine reperaturen sehr gut alle selsbt durchführen keine angst. 
und ausseddem kanns dir doch wumme sien oder?


----------



## Downhill Lucki (27. Januar 2011)

ich glaub nicht mal dass ein profi wie sam hill einen 8er im hinterrad beim fahren spürt! aber einen getunten dämpfer, wer die schläge besser absorbiert, merkt man sehr wohl!


----------



## agrohardtail (27. Januar 2011)

seitenschlag merkste je anch grad und situation schon vor allem afu strecken wie wibe, aber nen höhenschlag spürste höchstens auf der straße.
tuned fahrwerk ist immer spürbar.


----------



## iRider (27. Januar 2011)

Downhill Lucki schrieb:


> ich glaub nicht mal dass ein profi wie sam hill einen 8er im hinterrad beim fahren spürt! aber einen getunten dämpfer, wer die schläge besser absorbiert, merkt man sehr wohl!



Denk mal darüber nach was die Verbindung zwischen Dämpfer und Untergrund herstellt um "Grip" aufzubauen. 
Wieso geht Papa Klausmann zwischen den Rennläufen über die Laufräder und checkt Rundlauf und Spannung? Wieso haben Pros Race-only LRS?
Ihr hattet also auch noch nie Reifen mit Produktionstoleranzen so dass sie unrund liefen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhill Lucki (28. Januar 2011)

also ich bin immer noch der meinung, dass man es nicht merkt, weil das im gelände einfach zu wenig ist! außerdem hat der reifen ja auch wenn er einert immer noch den gleichen grip! und beim klausi mein ich dass er einfach ein technik freak ist und dass bei ihm immer alles perfekt sein muss, damit sein kopf fürs rennen frei ist und da passt ein 8er im hinterrad halt nicht gut rein! könnte auch sponsoring gründe haben, denn wenn jemand sieht, dass seine felge eiert, könnte er denken, dass sie nicht stabil genug sei! und wegen pros mir race lrs: die wollen hat eine stabile felge haben, die noch keine beschädigungen hat und peat zb hat bei seinem race lrs die kompletten dichtungen raus, damit er besser läuft! 

soweit dazu! aber wenn jemand meint, ihn stört das, dass soll er ihn doch rausmachen, ist doch scheiss egal oder? 
ich mag auch keinen 8er im hinterreifen aber das ist nur wegen der optik und dem perfektionismus!


----------



## Single (31. Januar 2011)

Wir sind keine Pro's und lieben es zu fahren egal ob Höhenschlag oder was weiß ich 
So finde ich die Sache, ich merke das bei meinem Hinterrad auch nicht^^

P.s Wie lange hat der M9 L rahmen Lieferzeit ?
Ich will nicht länger warten :'(

edit: Eine Frage, was haltet ihr von einem Mattschwarzen rahmen mit glänzend schwarzen M9 Decals?
Hat jemand vllt ein beispiel dafür wie das rüber kommt?


----------



## usharhai (2. Februar 2011)

Endlich ist mein Rahmen in Raw gekommen  Jetzt muss ich nur noch auf das Hinterrad warten, welches am Freitag kommen sollte... kann es kaum erwarten das Ding zu fahren.

Bessere Bilder kommen wenn es fahrbereit aufgebaut ist.


----------



## Single (2. Februar 2011)

Sieht vielversprechend aus


----------



## julius09 (2. Februar 2011)

sollte schön werden wenns fertig ist...


----------



## Downhill Lucki (2. Februar 2011)

schön! aber der sattel sieht echt mies aus!


----------



## agrohardtail (2. Februar 2011)

auf jeden


----------



## san_andreas (3. Februar 2011)

@usarhai: wird gut, so wie es aussieht. Nur der Sattel ist grausam.


----------



## hacke242 (3. Februar 2011)

...der sattel ist echt für´n arsch!


----------



## usharhai (3. Februar 2011)

hacke242 schrieb:


> ...der sattel ist echt für´n arsch!



Wortwörtlich  ich weiss, er ist hässlich aber ich hatte ihn halt noch von meinem Canyon. Er wird im laufe des monats ersetzt. Könnt ihr mir einen einen filigranen Sattel empfehlen der auch einigermassen bequem ist ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (3. Februar 2011)

Meiner Meinung nach ein klarer Fall für einen SLR oder I-Beam.


----------



## Single (3. Februar 2011)

ich kenne keinen Sattel der auf Dauer bequem ist.
Habe mich für den I-Fly mit I-Beam System entschieden, da er optisch und Gewichtsmäßig eine gute Figur macht.


----------



## san_andreas (3. Februar 2011)

SLR + Thomson.


----------



## Personaltrainer (3. Februar 2011)

Der Spyder von Tioga finde ich Geil 





http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...e:official&tbs=isch:1&ei=bwlLTbqnA82YOpbeieUP


----------



## Downhill Lucki (3. Februar 2011)

thomson masterpiece mit wtb silverado team titan ist ne richtig geile kombi!


----------



## Crak (3. Februar 2011)

sdg finde ich bequem.


----------



## bachmayeah (4. Februar 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> SLR + Thomson.



Taugt mir auch für Touren, härtet den Po und das wollen Frauen auch!
Kaufen!


----------



## der T (4. Februar 2011)

Holzfeller und Intense saddle .....so what!


----------



## SVK1899 (4. Februar 2011)

ich halts mit crak, eindeutig SDG! nimm nen TI-Fly!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ocwhizzkid (5. Februar 2011)

hey, wollte mal nachfragen wie ihr beim einstellen des db vorgeht! Ich stelle ihn ein und er passt mir gut aber ich stelle mir immer wieder die frage ob ich mit diesen einstellungen das beste erreicht habe was der dämpfer her gibt und dann fange ich von neuen an rumzuschrauben und leider wird es nicht immer besser! Wie findet ihr die standar einstellungen?


----------



## agrohardtail (5. Februar 2011)

standard hatte mir zu wenig zug und druckstufe. war etwas lasch....
habe viel mehr low speed drucktstufe rein und beide zugstufen schneller gestellt. bissl hogh speed druckstufe auch noch, aber nicht viel. mitlerweile passts mir ganz gut.


----------



## Cosheen (6. Februar 2011)

gibts da von intense (wohl eher nicht) oder von CC ein oder mehrere Setup Varianten  wie es sie auch zb von der boxxer gibt? welche feder empfehlt ihr für 75 kg? werde 9/9.5 travel die meiste zeit fahren. danke


----------



## Crak (6. Februar 2011)

http://intensecycles.com/pdfs/ccdb_m9.pdf


----------



## Cosheen (7. Februar 2011)

Crak schrieb:


> http://intensecycles.com/pdfs/ccdb_m9.pdf



danke das kenne ich schon, besagt ja nur etwas über vorspannung und federhärte. 
meinte eher etwas in richtung wie den boxxer tuning guide nur eben für CCDB und M9


----------



## agrohardtail (7. Februar 2011)

wenn du beim fahren nicht selbst merkst was mehr oder weniger sollte, dann hast du dir den falschen dämpfer ausgesucht. 
gibt keinen tuning guide. glaube nicht das du zu nem öhlins rennsport fahrwerk nen tuning guide bekommst wie du das fahrwerk am besten auf das auto abstimmst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (7. Februar 2011)

Aber bei Cane Creek nachfragen kann man schon. Die geben wohl schon Tips bezüglich bestimmter Rahmen.


----------



## Cosheen (7. Februar 2011)

schon angeschrieben aber die interessierts scheinbar nicht 
naja der aufbau wird vermutlich erst ende der woche fertig


----------



## Christiaan (7. Februar 2011)

Cane Creek Cycling Components We just completed the ride testing needed to determine starting-point settings last Friday. Here they are... 

HSC (Revolutions In) - 1.75
LSC (Clicks In) - 14

...HSR (Revolutions In) - 2
LSR (Clicks In) - 17

Again, these are just recommendations to get you started. Fine tuning the shocks is all about your personal preferences. setting from wide open

Steht auf den Facebook page von CC


----------



## geosnow (7. Februar 2011)

Wichtig ist, dass das ganze Setup von der Einstellung der Boxxer, des Reifendrucks, des Lenkwinkels und der Kettenstrebe mit dem Dämpfer übereinstimmt. Nimm überall die "mittlere" Einstellung. Danach musst Du feintunen. Hier ein Klick mehr, da eine Drehung weniger. Du wirst merken, dass es immer neue Einstellungen gibt. Macht aber auch laune.


----------



## agrohardtail (7. Februar 2011)

bin endlich mal dazu gekommen das M9 auf nem trail zu bewegen und nicht nur auf nem waldweg.
bewegt sich im slackest setup immernoch verdammt wendig und spritzig. natürlich muss etwas mehr gearbeitet werden bei engeren stellen aber nicht so das ich sagen würde"verdammt ist das nervig" wie es mir oft beim session vor kam. hinterbau udn gabel haben ihren dienst sehr unauffällig verrichtet, glaube das setup passt so 
wollte eigentlich auf ne richtige dh strecke fahren gestern, aber weil es nachts geregnet hat hab ich mir lieber nen trail auf der sonnenseite gesucht. 
nen video dazu gibts im intense in action thread.


----------



## MrFaker (9. Februar 2011)

in welchen bereichen (gewicht) bewegt sich das M9? 

kurze auflistung der parts (felgen, gabel) reicht mir

wie agil, wendig und direkt ist es im vergleich zu:

-Dh920
-Mondraker
-M6
-Flatline WC


----------



## agrohardtail (9. Februar 2011)

meins wiegt mit nicht lightweight aufbau 17,5 mit saint kurbel oro k24 bremsen bontrager big earl laufräder boxxer wc  und in L rahmengewicht liegt bei 5,1 kg

zu den von dir genannten bikes habe ich leider keinen verglecih. alle nicht in L gefahren.


----------



## MrFaker (9. Februar 2011)

ok, danke für deinen post


----------



## Cosheen (10. Februar 2011)

Christiaan schrieb:


> Cane Creek Cycling Components We just completed the ride testing needed to determine starting-point settings last Friday. Here they are...
> 
> HSC (Revolutions In) - 1.75
> LSC (Clicks In) - 14
> ...



genausowas habe ich gesucht merci!


----------



## cubebiker (10. Februar 2011)

Und vor allem sind diese Werte echt OK. Ich habe dazu lediglich einen Click mehr LSR und einen mehr HSC. Dann fährt es sich hier schon richtig gut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## QuarterBiker (14. Februar 2011)

hey,

Was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen dem M6 und dem M9 ?

Grüße 


Achja , die Suchfunktion wurde benutzt


----------



## agrohardtail (14. Februar 2011)

m9 ist das neue m6


----------



## QuarterBiker (14. Februar 2011)

Danke !


----------



## bachmayeah (15. Februar 2011)

man könnte sich ja auch geo daten oder specifications zu rate ziehen..









dann ggf. noch den rahmen an sich vergleichen evtl auch die dämpferlänge und schwupps hat man die unterschiede..
quellenbeschaffung dauerte keine minute...
und dazu reicht auch ein quarter-brain.


----------



## Single (15. Februar 2011)

Wollte mal die Leute fragen, die Ihr M9 bereits im Einsatz haben.
Seid ihr damit zu frieden oder habt ihr schon ein kleines Feedback?
Würd mich freuen 

Gruß


----------



## agrohardtail (15. Februar 2011)

top! hab jetzt 2-3 einstellungen durch und bin echt zufrieden.
ansprechverhalten ist auf allen drei federwegs und progressions einstellungen top.
lässt sich gut bewegen auch in der flachsten einstellung, muss aber noch nen paar andere ausprobieren, man hat einfach zu viele möglichkeiten


----------



## Single (15. Februar 2011)

Welche Dämpfer Aufnahme bevorzugst du am meisten? 9"?


----------



## agrohardtail (15. Februar 2011)

9.5 fahre ich viel. 
für die mittlere einstellung brauch ich aber auch nen neues paar chips, weil die die dabei waren schon spiel haben.  war aber am anfang nicht. war nen fehler von mir. hatte beim wechseln die schraube nicht richtgi angezogen, weil zu geil auf fahren gewesen. und dann mit höchster progression damit das rad aus anliegern raus nach vorne geht und man schon druck geben kann ohne das es sich weich anfühlt. will jetzt mal -1° mit kurzer kettenstrebe und 9.5 high prog testen


----------



## Single (15. Februar 2011)

Hört sich ja gut an, bis auf die Chips 
Weiß jemand, wer mir M9/951 Decals bzw. noch "Custom" Decals besorgen kann?
Danke schon mal 

Gruß,
Hendrik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crak (15. Februar 2011)

shocker


----------



## san_andreas (15. Februar 2011)

@Single: hier kannst du auch mal decaltechnisch fragen: http://www.slikgraphics.com/products

Superfitter Laden in England und gar nicht teuer. Die machen auch Custom Decals, einfach mal kontaktieren.


----------



## Single (15. Februar 2011)

Ja aber denen muss ich meine "Vorstellungen" in englisch klar machen, dass ist schon in deutsch nicht einfach 
Das ist mein Problem 

Und Bei Shocker antworten die mir nicht wegen den original Decals


----------



## QuarterBiker (15. Februar 2011)

Für was brauchst du original Decals  Wils du den Rahmen andewrs lackieren ?


----------



## Single (15. Februar 2011)

Wirst es dann sehen 
Kann nur sagen wird "nais"


----------



## QuarterBiker (15. Februar 2011)

Kann mir gar nichts drunter vorstellen 

Du kaufst dir ein M9 . Machts die Sticker runter und machst neue ran ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Single (15. Februar 2011)

So siehts aus 
Custom M9 halt 
Und das wird nicht hässlich für meinen Gayschmack


----------



## Personaltrainer (15. Februar 2011)

Der wird so wie ich es verstanden habe seine M9 Decals runter und die 951 Decals drauf machen.
Wohl auf verarsche


----------



## Single (15. Februar 2011)

nene


----------



## QuarterBiker (15. Februar 2011)

Du machst aus den Buchstaben ein anderes Wort ! Das ist es !

Achja, Single du kennst mich  Svz *hust*


----------



## Single (15. Februar 2011)

Kann sein, mich adden viele xD
Kann die nicht alle auseinander halten. 
Erkenne die Leute nur anhand ihres Bikes


----------



## QuarterBiker (15. Februar 2011)

Früher Scott Voltage Fr 20 mit ner Marzocchi
und jetz ein M6.


----------



## bachmayeah (15. Februar 2011)

PM für euer Geturtel?


----------



## QuarterBiker (15. Februar 2011)

I like Turtles.


----------



## Crak (15. Februar 2011)

Rahmen ist heute bei Fanatik angekommen...Pictures tomorrow. Leider noch mit dem falschen decalset


----------



## mohrstefan (15. Februar 2011)

I like M 9 .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Single (16. Februar 2011)

*Neid*


----------



## Downhill Lucki (16. Februar 2011)

so, jetzt ist es fast fertig! fehlen nur noch die k9 titanfeder mit bearing und der bearing für die bos! gewicht liegt bisher bei 17,18kg...die gabel ziehts leider ganz schön runter! ...ich hoffe, die performance ist dafür entsprechend top!

detailfotos in meinem album!







[/URL][/IMG]

danke hiermit für den guten support von shocker, everyday26 und syntace!


----------



## QuarterBiker (16. Februar 2011)

Sehr schön !


----------



## Crak (17. Februar 2011)

bin gerade ziemlich sprachlos...


----------



## xMARTINx (17. Februar 2011)

das wird das beste m9!


----------



## san_andreas (17. Februar 2011)

Ziemlich genial, das Grün !

@Lucki: Super geworden ! Nur das Foto ist nicht der Brüller.


----------



## agrohardtail (17. Februar 2011)

schönes m9 Lukas. mir ner schwarzen gabel fände ich es aber schöner, hfftl funzt die wenigstens top 

das m9 in apple green ist einfach der wahnsinn. hoffe du versaust den aufbau nicht


----------



## Crak (17. Februar 2011)

keine sorge


----------



## Single (17. Februar 2011)

Das grün 
Wieder was falsch gemacht ._.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (17. Februar 2011)

Was ist falsch ? Deines wird schon auch super, keine Panik.


----------



## Single (17. Februar 2011)

Aber das Grün ist mal richtig nice


----------



## metalfreak (17. Februar 2011)

Das Grün ist PORN. Hätte ich mich doch bloß entschieden das 951 zu verticken und für 2011 ein grünes M9 zu kaufen. Naja wenn das 951 seine zweite Saison überlebt ist gut. Danach gibts was neues.


----------



## Soulbrother (17. Februar 2011)

Crak schrieb:


> keine sorge



weshalb auch?


----------



## Cosheen (17. Februar 2011)

paar mehr fahrberichte, setuptests usw. undn bisschen weniger M9asturbation wär geil


----------



## Downhill Lucki (18. Februar 2011)

kann mir jemand sagen, ob das dämpfer grundsetup von cc nicht nur für 230mm  passt sondern auch für 215 und 245mm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Single (18. Februar 2011)

Soweit ich weiß ist das "Grundsetup" für die Katz.
Also bei meinem 951 kann ich das Setup vergessen.
Denke wird beim M9 genauso sein.


----------



## Downhill Lucki (18. Februar 2011)

naja mal sehen! andere waren mit dem setup ja recht zufrieden!


----------



## Cosheen (19. Februar 2011)

Single schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß ist das "Grundsetup" für die Katz.
> Also bei meinem 951 kann ich das Setup vergessen.
> Denke wird beim M9 genauso sein.



Cubebiker fährt das Rad/CCDB scheinbar und hat es schon ausprobiert ... aber gottseidank hat dein Bauchgefühl, bezüglich des von CC geposteten grundsetup, die sache richtiggestellt


----------



## knochenbrocha (19. Februar 2011)

Mein Intense


----------



## knochenbrocha (19. Februar 2011)

Intense m9


----------



## knochenbrocha (19. Februar 2011)

[/URL][/IMG]

Fast fertig


----------



## knochenbrocha (19. Februar 2011)

[/URL][/IMG]

Bild 2


----------



## knochenbrocha (19. Februar 2011)

[/URL][/IMG]

Bild 3


----------



## Downhill Lucki (19. Februar 2011)

sehr nice mario! gabel passt doch perfekt!


----------



## QuarterBiker (19. Februar 2011)

Geil !

Die Gabel passt super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knochenbrocha (19. Februar 2011)

Aktuell ohne Bremsen 17,0 kg
Jetzt kommen noch Formula the one drauf
Titanfeder
Conti-Mäntel
Endgewicht unter 17 kg


----------



## Downhill Lucki (19. Februar 2011)

mit dem gewicht bin ich ja mal gespannt ob das so hinhaut!


----------



## QuarterBiker (19. Februar 2011)

Wenn er jetzt schon 17.0kg hat.

Und er meint ja er bekommts unter 17,0.

16,9 ist auch schon drunter


----------



## Christiaan (24. Februar 2011)

So, endlich mal ein bischen Zeit gehabt mit den aufbau an zu fangen


----------



## Downhill Lucki (24. Februar 2011)

sieht bisher richtig gut aus! aber ein schwarzes kettenblatt bitte noch!


----------



## san_andreas (24. Februar 2011)

Saugeil ! Das e13 Kettenblatt ist doch schön in Alu natur.


----------



## hacke242 (2. März 2011)

fehlt noch die kettenführung und die titanfeder. kommt bis zum weak-end dran und dann gehts ab!


----------



## san_andreas (3. März 2011)

Krasse Farbe ! Kommt richtig gut !
Zahlt ihr eigentlich alle Aufpreise für die Farben oder kostet das mittlerweile nix mehr ?


----------



## geosnow (3. März 2011)

hey, das ist kei canyon. aufpreis ist geil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christiaan (3. März 2011)

hacke242 schrieb:


> fehlt noch die kettenführung und die titanfeder. kommt bis zum weak-end dran und dann gehts ab!



Top farbe! Aber warum die EX1750 aufkleber von den LRS abgemacht?

Und warum die Stutze klemmung die mann mit der hand machen kann, Sattel ist beim DH bike doch immer gleiche hohe?


----------



## hacke242 (3. März 2011)

...die sattelklemme ist von meinem ersten rad vor ca.10 jahren, ein tune würger, und so etwas wie ein "glücksbringer". 
ich fahre die 1750er jetzt das 3. jahr (nein, nicht die selben!) und ehrlich gesagt kann ich das design und die farbe nicht mehr sehen.


----------



## Christiaan (3. März 2011)

hacke242 schrieb:


> ...die sattelklemme ist von meinem ersten rad vor ca.10 jahren, ein tune würger, und so etwas wie ein "glücksbringer".
> ich fahre die 1750er jetzt das 3. jahr (nein, nicht die selben!) und ehrlich gesagt kann ich das design und die farbe nicht mehr sehen.



Hahaha, kann Ich verstehen.

Hast den Rahmen ueber Shocker oder in de USA geholt?


----------



## hacke242 (3. März 2011)

über den wohl weltbesten shocker. 
eigentlich müsste er "relaxer" heißen, ist echt ein super service!


----------



## iRider (3. März 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Krasse Farbe ! Kommt richtig gut !
> Zahlt ihr eigentlich alle Aufpreise für die Farben oder kostet das mittlerweile nix mehr ?



Mit einer Standardfarbe kann man im IBC halt keinen Blumentopf mehr erben.  Und jeder hier weiss ja, Optik ist das Nr.1 Kriterium für ein DH-Bike.


----------



## der T (3. März 2011)

jou isso.... selbst mit meinem weiß bin ich mal ne aussnahme...grinz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (3. März 2011)

iRider schrieb:


> Mit einer Standardfarbe kann man im IBC halt keinen Blumentopf mehr erben.  Und jeder hier weiss ja, Optik ist das Nr.1 Kriterium für ein DH-Bike.



Mir reichen eigentlich schwarz, schwarz-matt und vielleicht raw.


----------



## geosnow (3. März 2011)

schwarz matt is extra.


----------



## der T (3. März 2011)

nur als Tazer VP....alder...


----------



## Christiaan (5. März 2011)

So wie im bild ohne pedale und bremsen, 14,88kg


----------



## san_andreas (5. März 2011)

Wird immer besser ! 2,35er Reifen ?


----------



## Crak (5. März 2011)

farbe umsonst  m9 oben ist schon gut mit dorado!


----------



## hacke242 (6. März 2011)

...ich drück dir die daumen das du unter 17 kommst!


----------



## Christiaan (6. März 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Wird immer besser ! 2,35er Reifen ?



Nee, 2.5 UST Maxxis HR






























So, mal aussen Bilder gemacht


----------



## Single (7. März 2011)

Wo gibts denn so einen "Hinterbau-Dämpfer" Schutz?

Meins sollte auch gleich eintrudeln. Hoffe ich mal ^^


----------



## Christiaan (7. März 2011)

Single schrieb:


> Wo gibts denn so einen "Hinterbau-Dämpfer" Schutz?
> 
> Meins sollte auch gleich eintrudeln. Hoffe ich mal ^^



IST ein THE Neoprene Mudflap XL fuer ein Gabel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Single (7. März 2011)

Dank dir


----------



## san_andreas (9. März 2011)

M9 in Action:

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/185209/


----------



## san_andreas (9. März 2011)

.


----------



## Single (9. März 2011)

geil

Während der Fahrt ist das M9 meiner Meinung nach das schönste Rad. Finds echt geil


----------



## agrohardtail (9. März 2011)

es gibt wirklich leute die drauf achten wie nen rad während des fahrens aussieht? so leute scheinen echte probleme zu haben. ist das bei so leuten auchb nen kaufgrund für nen rad?


----------



## san_andreas (9. März 2011)

Leider sieht man selbst so wenig davon...


----------



## Single (9. März 2011)

was würdest du denn sagen wenn du das Bike im Video siehst ?
Liegt flach auf der Strecke Ansprechverhalten ist super, ja nen Rad halt...

Wegen jeder Kleinigkeit wird auf einem rumgehackt, wird immer schlimmer hier...


----------



## agrohardtail (9. März 2011)

bin wohl einer der wenigen die nicht auf die rumhacken bzw dieses gezielte single-bashing nicht betreibt, aber das ist ja wohl mal absoluter schwachsinn. das rad sieht im stand genauso aus wie im stand, nur das es bewegt wird und sich im federweg befindet.

edit: ohhhh das rad sieht natürlich im stand genauso aus wie während der fahrt.^^


----------



## Single (9. März 2011)

agrohardtail schrieb:


> das rad sieht im stand genauso aus wie im stand



Ja ne ist Klar 
Ich habe es auch nur so hingeschrieben, weil ich mich gefreut habe. Kommt nicht wieder vor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (9. März 2011)

@single: wann geht dein M9 Aufbau los ?


----------



## Single (9. März 2011)

Mein M9 Aufbau fängt diese Woche noch an 
Rahmen soll angeblich auf dem Weg zu mir sein, aber bis jetzt nix angekommen 
Wenn er da sein sollte werde ich mir "Custom" Decals fürs Unterrohr machen lassen und die original Decals tauschen. Dann werde ich das unterrohr abkleben.
Dann eben noch Steuersatz einpressen und Gabel und LRS montieren. Danach ist ermal Pause für 9 Wochen


----------



## san_andreas (9. März 2011)

Single schrieb:


> Danach ist ermal Pause für 9 Wochen



Warum ? Du hast doch alles daheim liegen, oder ?


----------



## Downhill Lucki (9. März 2011)

das mit den 9 wochen hört sich sehr nach den magura mt8 an! die sollen ja bis mitte mai lieferbar sein und das sind doch 9 wochen oder?...???
...naja egal, kann ja auch nen anderen grund haben...ist nur spekulation!


----------



## san_andreas (9. März 2011)

9 Wochen warten wegen eines Magura Produkts ? Wärs mir nicht wert.


----------



## °Fahreinheit (10. März 2011)

Single schrieb:


> Danach ist ermal Pause für 9 Wochen



Pause von was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agrohardtail (10. März 2011)

aufbau


----------



## Single (10. März 2011)

Ne ich muss auf die Cleg Bremsen warten und die limitierten Kurbeln.
Aber wird schon


----------



## san_andreas (11. März 2011)

Ein Aufbau von Go-Ride:

















Und noch eins von einem Ridemonkey User:


----------



## DH_RYDA (11. März 2011)

ober geil, gut das ich für meins auch das CRC-blue gewählt habe....


----------



## cyou (11. März 2011)

Nichts... aber auch gar nichts toppt das CRC-blue *dahinschmelz* Schade dass ich mein 951er nicht in dem Sprutz gekauft habe...


----------



## Christiaan (11. März 2011)




----------



## Crak (12. März 2011)

perfektes gewicht!


----------



## °Fahreinheit (12. März 2011)

Das is ja leichter als mein (dreckiges) Slopestyle. Verdammt...


----------



## san_andreas (12. März 2011)

Für mich bisher das beste M9. Noch ein schönes Bild bitte !


----------



## Downhill Lucki (12. März 2011)

gefällt! echt gutes gewicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jester (12. März 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Für mich bisher das beste M9. Noch ein schönes Bild bitte !



aber bitte nicht wieder im keller oder an der bushalte. am besten in äääkkschnnn


----------



## Christiaan (12. März 2011)

Jester schrieb:


> aber bitte nicht wieder im keller oder an der bushalte. am besten in äääkkschnnn



Wenn alles klappt, morgne mal bilder aussen machen, damit mann es besser sehen kann.


----------



## Christiaan (13. März 2011)




----------



## SVK1899 (13. März 2011)

genial mit der dorado !


----------



## san_andreas (13. März 2011)

Ja, ein Traum.


----------



## Jester (13. März 2011)

doppelpost


----------



## Cosheen (14. März 2011)

kannst du mit dem auch voll krass schnell über die bordsteinkante fahren?!


----------



## san_andreas (14. März 2011)

Was willst du denn ?


----------



## iRider (14. März 2011)

Cosheen schrieb:


> kannst du mit dem auch voll krass schnell über die bordsteinkante fahren?!



Neidisch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cosheen (14. März 2011)

iRider schrieb:


> Neidisch?


 wenn ich kein eigenes m9 hätte vielleicht  bin  nur für mehr techtalk/fahrberichte/CCDB tunes mit den verschiedenen Setups/  und weniger für bikeporn


----------



## usharhai (14. März 2011)

Cosheen schrieb:


> wenn ich kein eigenes m9 hätte vielleicht  bin  nur für mehr techtalk/fahrberichte/CCDB tunes mit den verschiedenen Setups/  und weniger für bikeporn



Am besten beides  der techtalk kommt wohl erst wenn die Bikeparks wieder fahrbar sind.


----------



## Cosheen (14. März 2011)

*love*


----------



## Single (14. März 2011)

Ich ärger mich total, den Rahmen in L genommen zu haben 

Weiß jemand ob die Race Face Stealth Sachen noch ausgeliefert werden?


----------



## Cosheen (14. März 2011)

jep is ne verdammt grosse kiste geworden. das M ist ja so gross/wenn nicht grösser als andere large frames.  aber keine sorge da werden noch einige draufkommen


----------



## agrohardtail (14. März 2011)

cosheen ist ja nen ganz cooler typ!  war bis jetzt nicht wirklich wetter, bedingungen um wirklich was am setup machen zu können.
und laber nicht immer rum das du mehr techtalk willst, denn von dir hab ich hier auch noch kein wirkliches review gesehen, obwohl du ja ganzjährig in den bikepark kannst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cosheen (14. März 2011)

agrohardtail schrieb:


> cosheen ist ja nen ganz cooler typ!  war bis jetzt nicht wirklich wetter, bedingungen um wirklich was am setup machen zu können.
> und laber nicht immer rum das du mehr techtalk willst, denn von dir hab ich hier auch noch kein wirkliches review gesehen, obwohl du ja ganzjährig in den bikepark kannst.



ja was aber daran liegt dass ich ein ziemliches setup ei bin und deswegen ganz gespannt auf infos wart  was ich nur bemerkt habe ist dass beim cc auf 9 inch travel und mittlere progressionseinstellung mir mit 76 kg(all inc) sogar die 350er feder zu hart ist und ichs jetzt nächstes mal mit 9.5 travel versuch.


----------



## san_andreas (14. März 2011)

@single: wie groß bist du denn ?


----------



## Single (14. März 2011)

1.86-190 so rum


----------



## san_andreas (14. März 2011)

Ist das ohne und mit Absätzen ?

Bei 1,90m sollte L schon richtig sein, denke ich.


----------



## agrohardtail (14. März 2011)

Cosheen schrieb:


> ja was aber daran liegt dass ich ein ziemliches setup ei bin und deswegen ganz gespannt auf infos wart  was ich nur bemerkt habe ist dass beim cc auf 9 inch travel und mittlere progressionseinstellung mir mit 76 kg(all inc) sogar die 350er feder zu hart ist und ichs jetzt nächstes mal mit 9.5 travel versuch.



aber dann meckern, selbst nichts können aber die größten töne spucken

also ich bin 1,91 mit etwas kurzen beinen, und bei mir musste ioch damit es passt sattel weit raus, ganz nach hinten, flatbar und 50mm vorbau. ansonsten wäre es mir wohl etwas ztu kurz. finde es schon ziemlich klein.
vllt meinte single das wegen der optik, denn auf dem rad kann er ja noch nicht gesessen haben.


----------



## Single (14. März 2011)

Ja bezog sich einerseits auf die Optik, aber anderer Seits auch auf die Größe.
Mhm ich bräuchte eigentlich nen M/L denke ich :/


----------



## Cosheen (14. März 2011)

agrohardtail schrieb:


> aber dann meckern, selbst nichts können aber die größten töne spucken



die grössten töne spucken? wenn man zugibt relativ unbedarft zu sein ist das bei typen wie dir scheinbar trotzdem immer noch angeberei


----------



## agrohardtail (14. März 2011)

ne ich meinte dein andauerndes geschreie wenn hier jemand stoked ist endlich sein rad fertig zu haben und du ankommst und erstmal ab****st, das man doch mehr techtalk bringen sollte als bikegewichse.
ist ja nicht das erstemal!


----------



## QuarterBiker (14. März 2011)

Man nimmt doch nicht die Frame Größe die am besten aussieht , man nimmt das womit man am besten fährt


----------



## Single (14. März 2011)

Wenn man das wüsste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhill Lucki (14. März 2011)

also ich wiege grad mit outfit etwa 92kg und hatte die 400er feder auf 9,5" gestellt und passt perfekt! laut intense tabelle sollte ich da aber schon ein 500er fahren glaub ich! habt ihr auch die erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## agrohardtail (14. März 2011)

jo hab mit 101kg 450er auf 9.5 und passt perfekt.


----------



## cubebiker (15. März 2011)

agrohardtail schrieb:


> jo hab mit 101kg 450er auf 9.5 und passt perfekt.





Häää? Ich fahre mit dem gleichen Gewicht eine 550er Feder und die passt auch perfekt. Fahre aber auch gerne straffe Fahrwerke. Hab ca 1/3 Sag und nutze den Federweg zumindest für Local Trails gut...
Seltsam.


----------



## agrohardtail (15. März 2011)

also ich nutze den federweg komplett, ohne harte durchschläge(federweg wird bis zum puffer genutzt).
fahre auch nur 3 umdrehungen vorspannung, dafür aber viel lsd.


----------



## Christiaan (15. März 2011)

72kg mit gear, und 300 Feder bei 9" Federweg einstellung


----------



## agrohardtail (15. März 2011)

warst du schon auf nem trail oder ist das nen theoretischer wert?


----------



## werwurm (15. März 2011)

hat nicht schon einer mittlerweile genug von seinem intense und will es verkaufen? ;-)


----------



## °Fahreinheit (15. März 2011)




----------



## Cosheen (15. März 2011)

werwurm schrieb:


> hat nicht schon einer mittlerweile genug von seinem intense und will es verkaufen? ;-)



kommt auf dei budget an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## werwurm (15. März 2011)

ausreichend ... will aber gar nicht so viel für einen rahmen ausgeben. bis jetzt immer mit rahmen der vergangenen saisons begnügt. aber diesmal, diesmal wird es wohl anders sein 
ich glaube, ein roter rahmen + dorado pro ist eine, sowohl von ästhetischer, wie auch technisch sicht, keine schlechte lösung.


----------



## agrohardtail (15. März 2011)

die meisten händler gewähren auch einen gewissen rabatt bei rahmen dieser preisklasse


----------



## werwurm (15. März 2011)

die schweizer händler müssten wohl 30%gen rabatt geben, damit man nicht in versuchung kommt aus der usa zu bestellen. mit versand und zoll liegt man immer noch knappen 1000der unter den preisen hier


----------



## Christiaan (15. März 2011)

agrohardtail schrieb:


> warst du schon auf nem trail oder ist das nen theoretischer wert?



noch nicht wirklich gefahren, aber sag stimmt


----------



## DH_RYDA (16. März 2011)

Downhill Lucki schrieb:


> also ich wiege grad mit outfit etwa 92kg und hatte die 400er feder auf 9,5" gestellt und passt perfekt! laut intense tabelle sollte ich da aber schon ein 500er fahren glaub ich! habt ihr auch die erfahrungen gemacht?



kann stimmen. bin ein M9 probegefahren (meins kommt vielleicht next week).
Eine 350er feder fühlt sicher bei meinen 92kilo immer nicht recht straff an, obwohl der DB ziemlich weiter offen war...


----------



## Downhill Lucki (16. März 2011)

ok dann wird meine feder wohl passen wenn ihr das alle auch etwa so habt! 
@agro: warum fährst du 3 umdrehungen vorspannung? ist doch für das ansprechverhalten nicht direkt optimal! da wäre ne 475er feder wohl besser!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH_RYDA (16. März 2011)

ich werds meines eher mit 8,5" fahren, d.h. vielleicht probier ich sogar eine 300er feder


----------



## agrohardtail (16. März 2011)

ansprechverhalten ist immernoch topudn ausserdem kann ich ende des monats wohl auch wieder 2 umdrehungen rausnehmen


----------



## Crak (16. März 2011)

das würde heißen, dass meine 400er für meine 80kg mit ausrüstung zu hart ist? Aber für 9" sollte es ja eig passen. werde eh nicht 9,5" fahren ausser wenn es wieder so ist wie beim 951, dass der längere federweg wieder ein deutlich besseres ansprechverhalten hat. Kann da einer was zu sagen?...f*** möchte endlich zu ende bauen und fahren, da wo das knie jetzt ansatzweise wieder mitmachen würde.


----------



## usharhai (16. März 2011)

Ich Bin etwa 5 kg schwerer als du und finde die 400er ziemlich hart. Beim fahren finde ich es zwar nicht ganz so schlimm, der CCDB fühlt auf dem Parkplatz einfach straffer an als z.B. Ein DHX.


----------



## agrohardtail (16. März 2011)

ansprechverhalten ist natürlich im längeren FW besser, jedoch ist es bei 8.5" immernoch erstklassig.


----------



## knochenbrocha (16. März 2011)

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/7/2/6/6/0/_/large/DSC01585.JPG


----------



## knochenbrocha (16. März 2011)




----------



## knochenbrocha (16. März 2011)




----------



## usharhai (16. März 2011)

Ich hätte einen schwarzen Sattel montiert aber sonst ziemlich geil so ein gelbes M9  Das M9 sieht in jeder absolut geil aus. Zum Glück gab es noch nicht so viele Bilder von aufgebauten M9's als ich meins in Raw bestellt habe sonst hätte ich mich jetzt nocht nicht entschieden


----------



## san_andreas (17. März 2011)

Sehr schön in dem Gelb. Ist das Gelb so matt oder liegt das am Photo ? Sattel/Griffe noch schwarz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH_RYDA (17. März 2011)

Crak schrieb:


> das würde heißen, dass meine 400er für meine 80kg mit ausrüstung zu hart ist? Aber für 9" sollte es ja eig passen. werde eh nicht 9,5" fahren ausser wenn es wieder so ist wie beim 951, dass der längere federweg wieder ein deutlich besseres ansprechverhalten hat. Kann da einer was zu sagen?...f*** möchte endlich zu ende bauen und fahren, da wo das knie jetzt ansatzweise wieder mitmachen würde.



ich denk jetzt mal schon, ja! bin die 9" einstellung gefahren, habs den DB fast aufgedreht und war für mich immer noch recht straff gegen mein 951 in 8,5" einstellung. Meinem Kumpel, dem das M9 gehört, wiegt 78 kilo, dem hätt ich mal eine 300 angeraten. Für mich werd ich auch eine 300er bestellen, weil ichs eher mit 8,5 fahren möchte...


----------



## knochenbrocha (17. März 2011)

Das gelb schaut nur aufm Foto so matt aus ,is mitn handy gmacht worden..
Werd die Tage mal gscheide Bilder machen


----------



## werwurm (18. März 2011)

muss ich mir also mit meinen 65kilo eine 250ger feder vormerken? gibt es überhaupt sowas?


----------



## werwurm (19. März 2011)

neeeein! ... fanatik liefert nicht mehr ins ausland:
"Yea, unfortunately it's a new development with our Intense dealer agreement.  We still need to make the necessary changes to our site so international shipping is not an option."

wo kriege ich das ding jetzt her ....


----------



## Crak (19. März 2011)

ne, dass dürfen die nicht mehr. Gab da ärger mit anderen Händlern etc...


----------



## werwurm (19. März 2011)

verdammte hacke .. ich zahle dafür keine 5,8 tausend franken hier

ausserdem grad erfahren, dass es unter anderem aufgrund der schweizer distris so geschehen ist ...


----------



## Crak (19. März 2011)

da hast du recht. deal mit deinem schweizer händler ein bisschen..habe gehört die gehen da gut runter dass es nahe an die preise kommt.


----------



## werwurm (19. März 2011)

wer geht gut runter? ... die schweizer händler? da will ich sehen wie man den rahmen hier unter 4000 bekommt


----------



## Crak (19. März 2011)

kA hat mal irgendein schweizer hier im forum gesagt  habe mit denen keine erfahrung. mach doch urlaub in den USA und kauf es dann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## werwurm (19. März 2011)

klar doch ... ich mach urlaub in der usa wegen eines rahmens, den ich am besten vor meiner tür in den alpen gebrauchen kann ... hehe


----------



## Cosheen (19. März 2011)

werwurm schrieb:


> klar doch ... ich mach urlaub in der usa wegen eines rahmens, den ich am besten vor meiner tür in den alpen gebrauchen kann ... hehe


 wie siehts mit urlaub in oesterreich aus ? 2800 oder 2900 max sind da drinnen?.


----------



## usharhai (19. März 2011)

Hab meins von CRC, mit Zoll etwa 3650 fr.


----------



## werwurm (19. März 2011)

Cosheen schrieb:


> wie siehts mit urlaub in oesterreich aus ? 2800 oder 2900 max sind da drinnen?.



2900 EUR ? wo das denn?

und CRC wird wohl wieder der shop der wahl sein.


----------



## san_andreas (19. März 2011)

Die Distribtoren der Bikemarken checken halt immer noch nicht, das wir mittlerweile freie Marktwirtschaft haben und meinen, sie könnten so den Markt reglementieren...
Alles andere kann ich mir weltweit holen und bekomme sogar weltweit Serviceleistungen.

Wobei es auch in der Bikeindustrie Unterschiede gibt. Z.B. bekommt man bei Marzocchi weltweit Serviceleistungen, bei anderen nicht. Muß man sich selbst plazieren. Ich finds jedenfalls vorsintflutlich. Anstatt beim Preis etwas nachzugeben (sonst würden die Kunden ja nicht versuchen, woanders zu kaufen), blockiert man den Kauf aus anderen Ländern. Ein sehr fortschrittliches Denken. Naja, wer nicht mit der Zeit geht, geht mit der Zeit.

Abgesehen davon kriegt man beim nationalen Vertrieb oft auch gute Preise, wenn man nachfragt.


----------



## iRider (19. März 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Die Distribtoren der Bikemarken checken halt immer noch nicht, das wir mittlerweile freie Marktwirtschaft haben und meinen, sie könnten so den Markt reglementieren...
> Alles andere kann ich mir weltweit holen und bekomme sogar weltweit Serviceleistungen.



Nicht dass ich die Importeure verteidigen will. Allerdings habe ich gehört dass sie keine besseren Preise bekommen als Intense-Händler in den USA. Wenn der Distri nun Versand, Zoll und eigenen Gewinn auf die Preise draufschlagen muss kann ich mir schon vorstellen dass es deutlich mehr wird als in USA. Wieso es in Europa allerdings so unterschiedliche Preise für Intense-Rahmen gibt kann ich mir nicht erklären.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## werwurm (19. März 2011)

ich hab ja nichts dagegen, wenn sie etwas draufhauen. aber der unterschied zwischen 3600 CHF (selbst importiert) und 5800 CHF (hier gekauft) ist schon krass...


----------



## san_andreas (19. März 2011)

Hol dir halt hier einen bei Shocker. Kleiner Ausflug nach D.


----------



## geosnow (19. März 2011)

Es gibt diverse forwarder. Da sieht keiner, von wo du bist. Mit den Händler kann mann immer verhandeln.


----------



## taff äs häll (20. März 2011)

Hey ihr Intense - ven... 

Ich werde mir jetzt zu meinem Sunday noch ein M9 aufbauen... Die Partliste steht soweit... 

Ich würde nur gerne wissen ob beim M9 mitlerweile eine Steckachse mitgeliefert wird... Ansonsten wüsste ich gerne was man da brauchbares verbauen kann, weil die Sixpack Achse jetzt ja schon bei diversen Leuten gebrochen ist! ;-)

Und zudem wollte ich zum CCDB direkt ne Titanfeder mitordern... Bei einem Gewicht von 95 Kilo reicht eine 450er? ;-)

Greez

Phil


----------



## usharhai (20. März 2011)

Steckachse wird mitgeliefert und 450er Feder sollte passen denke ich.


----------



## geosnow (20. März 2011)

werwurm schrieb:


> ich hab ja nichts dagegen, wenn sie etwas draufhauen. aber der unterschied zwischen 3600 CHF (selbst importiert) und 5800 CHF (hier gekauft) ist schon krass...



Stimmt nicht genau. Der Listenpreis des M9 mit CCDB und Ti-Feder ist gemäss Ridebook (Schweizer Importeur) CHF 4390.--. 10% bekommst du sicher. Bis 15-%20% sollten schon drinliegen, wenn du ein kompletes Rad kaufst. Dann kommt der Rahmen auch auf CHF 3600.--.


----------



## werwurm (22. März 2011)

geosnow schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht genau. Der Listenpreis des M9 mit CCDB und Ti-Feder ist gemäss Ridebook (Schweizer Importeur) CHF 4390.--. 10% bekommst du sicher. Bis 15-%20% sollten schon drinliegen, wenn du ein kompletes Rad kaufst. Dann kommt der Rahmen auch auf CHF 3600.--.



sowas kauft man aber eher nicht als komplettbike. oder tauscht ihr 100% der teile bei jedem neuen rahmen... nicht allen in der schweiz geht es dermaßen gut


----------



## geosnow (22. März 2011)

Nope, das nicht, aber 15% sollte bei einem Rahmen drin liegen.


----------



## werwurm (22. März 2011)

alles Mutmaßungen hier..

und zur Federwahl, hier die Anleitung http://intensecycles.com/pdfs/ccdb_m9.pdf


----------



## MöchtegernFreak (22. März 2011)

Abönd. Hab leider noch nichts genaues gefunden deswegen frage ich hier mal nach.

Welche Rahmengröße würden die M9 Mesitzer empfehlen bei einer Körpergröße von 1,80m? eher M oder eher L?
Hat jemand vllt einen Vergleich zum Demo 8 in M ?

Schonmal merci


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## werwurm (22. März 2011)

von der intense site .. 

Rider Size	 	S:5'-5'8"	M:5'6"-6'	L:5'10"-6'4"

jetzt natürlich die große Frage: "wie rechne ich das um"


----------



## Crak (22. März 2011)

aufjedenfall M...das mit dem umrechnen ist nicht dein ernst oder?


----------



## Single (22. März 2011)

@MöchtegernFreak: Ich hatte zuerst ein Demo in M (2010) danach jetzt ein Intense 951 in L und da ich 1,90m Groß bin habe ich mich für L beim M9 entschieden, da ich längere Räder einfach klasse finde!
In deinem Fall würde ich GANZ! klar zu M tendieren. L wäre viel zu lang und mit S kannste nichts anfangen 

Gruß


----------



## MöchtegernFreak (23. März 2011)

Besten Dank. Jetzt steht nur noch die schwere Frage der Farbe. Wobei ich da sehr stark zum Works Blue Tendiere


----------



## Single (23. März 2011)

Kannst mit keiner Farbe was falsch machen


----------



## MöchtegernFreak (23. März 2011)

Grade das macht es ja so schwer, des grün wäre auch fein oder weiss oder schwarz.... naja hab noch bissel Zeit mir das zu überlegen und umzuschauen was es schon für schicke M9s gibt


----------



## san_andreas (23. März 2011)

Weiß ist auch eine gute Intense Farbe und noch relativ selten.

Habs gefunden:


----------



## bachmayeah (23. März 2011)

weiss...


----------



## Cosheen (23. März 2011)

das ist irgendwie nur 3 mal zum posen lust dann schauen weisse bike echt ranzig aus  finde die purple, apple green und gelben eig. ganz hot. 
bin jetzt mit 77 kg zuerst die 350er feder in der mittleren shock curve und 9er federweg gefahren (dämpfer fast ganz offen) - da ist die feder mir zu hart.
heute mit 9,5 und der progressiven shock curve besser ... aber noch immer nicht ideal ... denke das wird eine 300er


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (23. März 2011)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> weiss...



Yess


----------



## iRider (23. März 2011)

Intense Rahmen sind wie Ferraris: man kann sie in vielen Farben bekommen aber die einzig Farbe die ihnen gerecht wird ist ROT!!!  
Habe aber auch 2 die ne andere Farbe haben.


----------



## Crak (23. März 2011)

Cosheen schrieb:


> das ist irgendwie nur 3 mal zum posen lust dann schauen weisse bike echt ranzig aus  finde die purple, apple green und gelben eig. ganz hot.
> bin jetzt mit 77 kg zuerst die 350er feder in der mittleren shock curve und 9er federweg gefahren (dämpfer fast ganz offen) - da ist die feder mir zu hart.
> heute mit 9,5 und der progressiven shock curve besser ... aber noch immer nicht ideal ... denke das wird eine 300er



oh man, dass hört sich ja garnicht gut an für mich wenn eine 400er im rahmen ist gerade...möchte einer gegen 350er oder 300er tauschen?


----------



## hacke242 (23. März 2011)

nochmal zu thema farbe, mein vorschlag: tangerine orange.





das mit der feder gibt mir zu denken. danke für die info!


----------



## Crak (23. März 2011)

wieso brauchst du infos zur feder, wenn dein bike schon steht?
das orange ist super! das weiß dazu nicht so.


----------



## hacke242 (23. März 2011)

...man ist doch nie fertig  titanfeder kommt noch, darum fand ich den kommentar recht hilfreich. ich hätte mir glatt eine 400er reingedreht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crak (23. März 2011)

das ist dann was anderes aber bisschen kannst du die ti feder ja an der abschätzen die drin ist.


----------



## hacke242 (23. März 2011)

hmmm. das hätte ich auch glatt gemacht, wäre da nicht diese "erfahrung" gekommen.
wann bist du mit deinem "hulk" fertig?


----------



## bachmayeah (23. März 2011)

iRider schrieb:


> Intense Rahmen sind wie Ferraris: man kann sie in vielen Farben bekommen aber die einzig Farbe die ihnen gerecht wird ist ROT!!!
> Habe aber auch 2 die ne andere Farbe haben.



prinzipiell richtig, aber als "hardware"-nerd wie ich muss man berücksichtigen, dass rot bei intense ne recht miese quali hat.


----------



## Crak (23. März 2011)

hacke242 schrieb:


> hmmm. das hätte ich auch glatt gemacht, wäre da nicht diese "erfahrung" gekommen.
> wann bist du mit deinem "hulk" fertig?



entweder nächste oder übernächste woche wird alles da sein, außer der sattel.


----------



## werwurm (24. März 2011)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> prinzipiell richtig, aber als "hardware"-nerd wie ich muss man berücksichtigen, dass rot bei intense ne recht miese quali hat.



na toll.... ich hatte bei dem letzten rahmen, den des bei CRC gab nicht grad viel auswahl ... es wird also nun rot. zumindest passt die manitou ganz gut dazu 

@ crak: sieht man sich demnächst in chur?


----------



## Crak (24. März 2011)

ähm also demnächst nicht, gehe erstmal bis juni nach hause. Ab mitte juni dann aufjedenfall des öfteren in Chur. Oder halt enduro touren mit dem tracer.


----------



## usharhai (24. März 2011)

Ist chur schon fahrbar? Muss mit meinem M9 endlich auf eine richtige DH-strecke.


----------



## Crak (24. März 2011)

weiß nicht. musste mal bei der bergbahn anrufen. Also gestern habe ich in Chur nichts von schnee gesehen. Weiß aber nicht wie weit die strecke nach oben geht und ob die halt schon bikes mitnehmen. Fahrbar ist bestimmt schon einiges.


----------



## Single (24. März 2011)




----------



## san_andreas (24. März 2011)

Seeeeeeeeeeeeeeehr schön ! Aufbauen und zwar sofort !
Und aus dem Sofa kannst du einen passenden weißen Sattelbezug machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Single (24. März 2011)

Weiß kommt raus  
Wird nen StealthBomber mit Eyecatcher Effekt  
Aufbauen tu ich es die Wochen, mir fehlt noch der komplette Antrieb!


----------



## san_andreas (24. März 2011)

Dann mach schon mal die 40 und die Ultimates rein ! Lechz....


----------



## Soulbrother (24. März 2011)

Ui,der ist wirklich sehr schön


----------



## ecbguerilla (24. März 2011)

wow schön, bau die 40 rein! und ab ins netz  

herzlichen glückwunsch!


----------



## numinisflo (24. März 2011)

Extrem geil das Ding in schwarz. Und wenn du das Ding genauso gut aufbaust wie dein 951 dann wird es sicher eines der besten Ms.
Bitte ohne weiße Anbauteile aufbauen.


----------



## Single (24. März 2011)

Komplett schwarz  
Und es wird besser als das 951, dass kann ich dir schon sagen


----------



## numinisflo (24. März 2011)

Na dann kann man sich ja wirklich drauf freuen. Ein komplett schwarzes M9 kann ich mir richtig gut vorstellen.


----------



## Single (24. März 2011)

Darf nicht zuviel schwarz. 
Kleinere weiße Akzente bleiben wie in den Decals, Vorbau. Lass dich überraschen.
Paar Sachen fehlen leider noch


----------



## ecbguerilla (24. März 2011)

welchen Antrieb hast du bestellt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Single (24. März 2011)

Also 
Kettenführung: e.Thirteen Lg1+ (schwarz)
Kettenblatt: e.Thirteen 36t (schwarz)
Kurbel: e.Thirteen 165mm UND Race Face Atlas Stealth (schwarz)
Kette: Shimano Yumeya
Kassette: Shimano Dura Ace 11-21t
Schaltung: Ich denke komplett schwarzes Saint

Das sollte es sein


----------



## werwurm (24. März 2011)

usharhai schrieb:


> Ist chur schon fahrbar? Muss mit meinem M9 endlich auf eine richtige DH-strecke.



offiziell heiß es: Sommersaison 2011: 18.06.  23.10.2011


und das mattschwarze wäre auch mein favorit ... wenn man nicht extra bezahlen und länger warten müsste


----------



## Crak (24. März 2011)

sweeeeet in black! 

@werwurm...dann komme ich ja am 18.06. passend zurück.


----------



## werwurm (24. März 2011)

Crak schrieb:


> sweeeeet in black!
> 
> @werwurm...dann komme ich ja am 18.06. passend zurück.



und am 03.07 ixs in chur


----------



## Crak (24. März 2011)

Wenn ich da frei bekomme bin ich natürlich am start.

Habe mal 2 fragen zum m9...

1. wenn ich mir den downtube so anschaue füllt er sich schon mit dreck der iwann nicht mehr rausgeht. Erfahrungen? Bleibt bei euch was sitzen auch nach dem putzen, oder geht das ganz easy? 

2. Hat den rahmen mal einer auseinander genommen als er noch neu war. Oder fahrt ihr den sofort so von werk. Ich meine, sind die lager genug gefettet etc? Sonst werde ich meinen nächste woche wohl mal fetten etc bevor der rest der teile kommt, habe eh nichts zu tun, da ich mein tacer wohl erst donnerstag habe.


----------



## agrohardtail (25. März 2011)

lager würde ich nochmal fetten ist etwas mager, siehst du auch in soulys album

edit 
hier schnell rausgekramt....
vorher...



nachher...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## werwurm (25. März 2011)

also vor dem fahren noch schön ne packung teflonfett rein 

kommt das teil eigentlich schon zusammengebaut an? oder muss man noch den hinterbau dranschrauben?


----------



## hacke242 (25. März 2011)

Crak schrieb:


> 1. wenn ich mir den downtube so anschaue füllt er sich schon mit dreck der iwann nicht mehr rausgeht. Erfahrungen? Bleibt bei euch was sitzen auch nach dem putzen, oder geht das ganz easy?
> 
> 
> ...easy geht anders. ich finde es recht nervig. habe aber auch noch keine lösung.


----------



## agrohardtail (25. März 2011)

innenlager raus- hochdruckreiniger vom steuerrohr ins downtube halten und ausspülen-trocknen lassen- zusammen bauen- spass haben!


----------



## werwurm (25. März 2011)

wie kommt der dreck da rein?


----------



## Crak (25. März 2011)

ok, dann weiß ich ja was ich die nächten tage mache wenn ich frei habe und noch keins der 2 bikes fertig ist...daaaamn. 
Ich werde mal schauen, ob man ein passendes stück moto foam schneiden kann, damit da erst kein dreck reingelangt. 
Sonst so machen wie agrohardtail sagt


----------



## agrohardtail (25. März 2011)

werwurm schrieb:


> wie kommt der dreck da rein?



an der oberseite des steuerrohrs befindet sich die klemmung für die obere schale und durch diesen spalt kann dreck rein kommen.
hatte, als ich mein rad letztes mal komplett in einzelteile zerlegt habe, etwas dreck drin, weil der schlamm in gudensberg einfach verdammt flüssig war. staub sammelt sich warscheinlich mehr drin als matsch. das nervigere ist aber das der dreck danna cuh von oben an den steuersatz kommt. werde mir wohl nen plastikstück zurecht schneiden mit loch drin für die shcraube, ähnlich wie bei den shimano kurbeln


----------



## werwurm (25. März 2011)

bisl silikon funktioniert sicher auch


----------



## san_andreas (25. März 2011)

Nach dem Motto: koana ko was sili ko.


----------



## agrohardtail (25. März 2011)

werwurm schrieb:


> bisl silikon funktioniert sicher auch



wenn du das jedesmal entfernen und wieder hinwichsen willst, wenn den lenkwinkel verstellst, kannste das ja tun


----------



## werwurm (25. März 2011)

agrohardtail schrieb:


> wenn du das jedesmal entfernen und wieder hinwichsen willst, wenn den lenkwinkel verstellst, kannste das ja tun




ich hab das zeug immer einsatzbereit. gehört zusammen mit kabelbindern und panzerband zu wichtigsten hilfsmitteln im alltagsleben 

und ich denke, so oft werde ich den winkel nicht verstellen wollen. ich denke ich fange mit 63° an. will unbedingt wissen wie sich sowas anfühlt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhill Lucki (25. März 2011)

mach doch einfach einen passenden streifen panzertape hin, ist einfach und kann auch öfters mal erneuert werden!


----------



## san_andreas (25. März 2011)

Silikon ist immer Pfusch, am Bike sowieso.


----------



## .irie. (26. März 2011)

werwurm schrieb:


> ich hab das zeug immer einsatzbereit. gehört zusammen mit kabelbindern und panzerband zu wichtigsten hilfsmitteln im alltagsleben
> 
> und ich denke, so oft werde ich den winkel nicht verstellen wollen. ich denke ich fange mit 63° an. will unbedingt wissen wie sich sowas anfühlt



alter du willst nich wissen was ich dachte bei silikon, kabelbinder,panzertape

dann gehts weiter mit , will unbedingt wissen wie sich das anfühlt.

man mags kindisch finden und eig find ich sowas nich witzig aber bei mir hat es sich so prima zusammengereimt^^


----------



## agrohardtail (26. März 2011)

widerlich


----------



## Single (26. März 2011)

Foto ist jetzt nicht so perfekt, aber man kann etwas erkennen


----------



## san_andreas (26. März 2011)

Net schlecht ! Deemax rein, bitte !


----------



## Single (26. März 2011)

Ja kommen rein, wollte zuerst die Opiums testen 
Decals kommen noch ab und werden gegen Glanz-schwarze getauscht.


----------



## werwurm (26. März 2011)

uh ah! ... das gefällt mir .....

kann man in bielefeld so ein schmuckstück überhaupt würdig "ausführen"?


----------



## Single (26. März 2011)

Dafür gibts die Bikeparks und Urlaubsorte wie Frankreich/Schweiz etc
Und nächstes Jahr mit viel Glück Kanada


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## werwurm (26. März 2011)

hast du nicht mit dem gedanken gespielt, den rahmen mit einer dorado zu paaren?


----------



## Single (26. März 2011)

Ne


----------



## werwurm (26. März 2011)

dafür ich .... 

nur die post ist ja so langsam ... aghh! um am 9ten macht monte tamaro auf


----------



## san_andreas (26. März 2011)

@werwurm: hast du jetzt doch schon bestellt ?


----------



## werwurm (26. März 2011)

ja ... bestellt bei CRC... und das paket ist bereits irgendwo hier auf dem festland unterwegs. den letzten rahmen bekommen... dazu eine dorado

irgendwas wie hier





bloß ohne die weissen parts, hässlichen sattel...


----------



## Single (26. März 2011)

Bisschen besser das Bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## werwurm (26. März 2011)

jaja ... aber mach noch die weißen aufkleber auf dem hinterbau ab .. und irgendwas mit dem rieeesenaufkleber auf dem oberrohr ... ich würde es ab dem nächsten teil von "m9" mit dem skalpel abtrennen


----------



## san_andreas (26. März 2011)

Das ist "stealth black", oder ? Aufpreis ?


----------



## werwurm (26. März 2011)

leider .... und man muss auch noch länger drauf warten


----------



## Single (26. März 2011)

Nix Aufpreis 
Ja ist Stealth Black und Wartezeit geht fit.
Decals wie schon 30 mal geschrieben kommen glanz schwarze, denn schwarz auf schwarz = nix gut sehen = sick Stealth


----------



## werwurm (26. März 2011)

beides klingt gut ....... das erstere natürlich für dich .....
und schwarze decals auf schwarzem rahmen - auf jeden fall schick. dann müssen die aber so zugeschnitten sein, dass nichts mehr glänzt, das nicht ein "bestandteil" der aufschrift ist


----------



## Jester (26. März 2011)

@single 
geiles teil. aber die felgen passen irgendwie garnicht find ich. mach was schwarzes rein


----------



## bachmayeah (27. März 2011)

mir ist singles m zu dunkel,  da hat mir das 951 besser gefallen.


----------



## ecbguerilla (27. März 2011)

ne, das wird porn! ich würde alles im schwarz machen auch die fox decals


----------



## agrohardtail (27. März 2011)

das ist mal richtig nice!


----------



## ocwhizzkid (28. März 2011)

hier mal meins  ist etwas schwer geraten die bos ist nicht gerade ein leichtgewicht bin bei 19.3 kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hacke242 (28. März 2011)

...was hast du denn da gemacht?


----------



## taff äs häll (28. März 2011)

Hmm... ich hab glaub ich irgendwas losgetreten mit meiner Komplett Stealth Schüssel...  

Wie schauts denn eigentlich bei den RAW-Rahmen aus von der Optik der Oberfläche nach ca. nem Jahr... Wirds stark fleckig? ;-) Ansonsten würde ich ihn direkt klar beschichten lassen...

Die Partliste steht und fast alle Parts sind bei mir eingetroffen... In 3 Monaten sollte es spätestens stehen...


----------



## Single (28. März 2011)

Raw ist Klar beschichtet 
Also mein 951 jedenfalls ^^


----------



## Cosheen (28. März 2011)

also mein m9 raw wirkt nicht wirklich beschichtet .... ist am oberrohr sogar schon polished


----------



## san_andreas (28. März 2011)

Normalerweise ist raw doch nicht beschichtet.


----------



## Crak (28. März 2011)

mein raw war auch nicht beschichtet


----------



## agrohardtail (28. März 2011)

meiner ist auch nicht beschichtet und wird am oberrohr auch von den beinen poliert ^^


----------



## Single (28. März 2011)

Ok dann habe ich nicht alle Tassen im Schrank .
Alle meinten es wäre beschichtet, aber da hat man sich wohl geirrt.






So ist es viel besser als mit dem "BrechLRS"


----------



## Crak (28. März 2011)

f**** you!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Single (28. März 2011)




----------



## taff äs häll (28. März 2011)

Jung... Wie soll ich das denn jetzt noch toppen?


----------



## san_andreas (28. März 2011)

Da geht noch was: Enve DH Lenker, Sram Red Schaltung, Thomson Masterpiece mit Ti-Hardware, SLR.


----------



## Crak (28. März 2011)

nene, dass ist schon richtig so


----------



## san_andreas (28. März 2011)

Man kanns schon noch weiter treiben, aber das ist hier eh schon alles auf einem ziemlich abgehobenen Niveau, wenn man sich mal die Preise vor Augen hält...


----------



## Single (28. März 2011)

geht ja nicht um "hauptsache teuer" sondern SICKNESS 
Also Performance muss passen. Ich denke das passt ganz gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crak (28. März 2011)

die echten preise von den teilen möchte ich glaube ich nie sehen  Es geht immer mehr. Ich bin persönlich da, wo es mir reicht. Deswegen auch keine Ti-Feder oder so.


----------



## taff äs häll (28. März 2011)

So die Partlist für mein M9:

Intense M9 Frame Raw Gr. L in Raw mit CCDB mit 450er Nuke Proof TI Feder

dazu dann vorne eine schwarze Fox 40 mit Kashima Beschichtung...

Dann ein Nickel Wide Flatbar mit Hope Vorbau in Silber und Odi Ruffians

Schaltwerk, Kurbel, Trigger wie gehabt Saint... Kette wird ne Yumeya... Kettenblatt E-Thirteen

Pedale gibts die Sixpack Limited Pedale in Raw mit goldenen Pins

Laufräder werden Mavic EX721 mit schwarzen Nippeln, schwarzen Speichen und silbernen Hope Evos... Drauf kommen Minions F´s in der ST Mischung

Sattel überlege ich zwischen ner gestrippten SLR und Thomson Kombi oder dem SDG System mit dem Kevlar I-Fly... Sattelklemme natürlich Hope in schwarz... 

Und bei den Bremsen bin ich total unschlüssig ob die neuen The Ones, die Hope M4´s mit normalen Leitungen oder die Shimano Saint...

Bitte mal um Entscheidungshilfe...


----------



## Crak (28. März 2011)

The Ones...


----------



## Single (28. März 2011)

The One oder Tech M4, meine M4 laufen gut aufem Hometrail.


----------



## taff äs häll (28. März 2011)

Naja ich wieg 98 Kilo und sie sollten auch mal ne Abfahrt über 5 Minuten mit gleichbleibender Power durchmachen...


----------



## ecbguerilla (28. März 2011)

Darf ich mal fragen, wie ihr diese Bikes bezahlt, ich habe ein Demo zum guten Kurs bekommen, aber fÃ¼r Ã¼ber 3kâ¬ ein Bike zu kaufen finde ich krass. 
Nicht falsch verstehen, soll keine anmache sein!


----------



## taff äs häll (28. März 2011)

Hmm... ich arbeite ca. 9 Stunden täglich im Gerüstbau... Ich weiss wofür...


----------



## Crak (28. März 2011)

connections...

@taffäshäll: bin das garbanzo dh rennen mit dem The one gefahren..immer nur die gleiche power...generell 8 std in whistler mit der gleichen power. (wiege 75kg)


----------



## san_andreas (28. März 2011)

Die M4 ist definitiv keine 98kg-5-Min-Bremse.


----------



## agrohardtail (28. März 2011)

die neue code ist auch top, hab die mit im mom 101kg drauf und die stoppt einfach spitze.
fadingstabil, standfest udn nicht all zu schwer. man muss sich halt mit derfarbe anfreunden.
die the one ist mmn sehr anfällig... hatte aber auch das 08er modell noch drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taff äs häll (28. März 2011)

@ aggrohardtail:

Nie wieder Avid... ich hatte wirklich nur Probleme mit den Stoppern...  

@ Crak:

Ich fahre ja momentan selbst die The Ones von 2009 mit Swissstop Belägen am Sunday! ;-) Ist ne klasse Bremse... Allerdings will ich beim M9 nicht wieder alles gleich aufbauen... Deshalb denke ich werde ich dann mal Testweise zur Shimano Saint greifen... 

Sollte sich farblich auch gut ins Bild einfügen... Wenn sie mir nicht passt gibts die neue Formula The One... Wobei die Alte einfach ein schöneres Hebeldesign hat...


----------



## agrohardtail (28. März 2011)

ich hatte bei der elixir probleme mit der druckpunktverstellung, weswegen ich mir jetzt die code r geholt habe^^ weniger ist halt manchmal mehr...
ansonsten war ich mit avid immer sehr zufrieden.
in der formula musste andauernd entlüftet werden, und jedes halbe jahr wollte die neue dichtungen -_- nach einem jahr hats mich genervt... liegt jetzt in der restekiste.
vllt kommt die ans anch dem auto geplante enduro/trailbike...


----------



## Crak (28. März 2011)

immer wieder interessant wie unterschiedlich die erfahrungen sind. genauso bei der boxxer etc.


----------



## agrohardtail (29. März 2011)

hängt wohl gerade bei bremsen auch viel von skill und stil ab.


----------



## Crak (29. März 2011)

ja stimmt. Aber ich kann auch den Avids nichts abgewinnen. Wobei ich die neuen noch nicht getestet habe. Saint sind ok....mehr auch nicht. Aber ein flüssiger und sauberer fahrstil ändert da schon einiges.


----------



## Soulbrother (29. März 2011)

Bei ü100Kg und länger als 5min. ist die SAINT problemlos  ... aus eigener Erfahrung am Flatline in Whistler,und hab dabei sogar nur die älteren 2-Kolben Sättel mit den aktuellen Hebeln kombiniert.

paar kleine updates ...
















als letztes update folgen noch neue Pedale,wenn die dann hoffentlich wie versprochen bis zur nächsten Woche endlich mal bei mir aufschlagen


----------



## bachmayeah (29. März 2011)

ist das nur ne neue kurbel oder umlackiert?
bitte den monster aufkleber ab... knie-genesung geht voran?
ich geh gleich erstmal ne runde biken.... jiiiihaaa


----------



## agrohardtail (29. März 2011)

ist nen kurbelschutzaufkleber von slikgraphics.com 
hab bei mir damals den saint schriftzug abgeschliffen... muss ja nicht jeder sehen das ich noch nen shimano teil am rad habe 



Crak schrieb:


> ja stimmt. Aber ich kann auch den Avids nichts abgewinnen. Wobei ich die neuen noch nicht getestet habe. Saint sind ok....mehr auch nicht. Aber ein flüssiger und sauberer fahrstil ändert da schon einiges.



ich wie gesgat der elixir auch nicht, aber die code hat mich echt überrascht... vllt hole ich mir mal noch ne saint zum vergleichen.


----------



## taff äs häll (29. März 2011)

@ Crak: Ja du hast recht... die The One sind meiner Meinung nach keine Wurfanker... Deshalb gefallen sie vielen Leuten glaube ich nicht so gut... Wenn man nur ein wenig mit der Bremse spielt und vernünftig zum Anbremsen dosieren möchte sind sie perfekt!  

Aber wie gesagt ich will was neues ausprobieren und da die M4 nen Schweinegeld kostet und anscheinend nicht so viel kann und Avid mich einfach nicht überzeugt... Bleibt ja nur noch die Saint...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fox-ranger (29. März 2011)

ich 95kg fahre die saint seit ende sommer 2009 und überzeugt... da spielt es keine rolle wie das bike am lift hing kopf über oder wie... die bremst einfach immer super!


----------



## Crak (29. März 2011)

@soulbrother: was macht das knie? bike ist wie immer gut. Mit was für einer folie hast du den rahmen abgeklebt?


----------



## Soulbrother (29. März 2011)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> ist das nur ne neue kurbel oder umlackiert?
> bitte den monster aufkleber ab... knie-genesung geht voran?
> ich geh gleich erstmal ne runde biken.... jiiiihaaa
> 
> ...



Richtig!
Evtl. gut erkennbar in größer...




Ja,Knie wird langsam immer besser, Gott und "Altitude" sei dank!!! 
Morgen geh ich auch wieder (Reha-) biken  




Crak schrieb:


> @soulbrother: was macht das knie? bike ist wie immer gut. Mit was für einer folie hast du den rahmen abgeklebt?



Wie gesagt,es macht sich langsam,ich hoffe deins auch ?! 
Mein gesetztes Ziel nimmt realistische Form an: erstmals M9/Winterberg nach Ostern.

Bisher noch mit gar keiner.Kommt aber noch 3M Folie aufs Unterrohr.


----------



## Crak (29. März 2011)

oh ok, dachte am hinterbau wäre was dran. 
Das freut mich. Nach ostern klingt gut. Sag bescheid dann fahren wir zusammen als krüppel. 
Also bei mir ist jetzt training angesagt. Sonst ist alles gut. Fehlen nur noch die Muskeln. 
Dafür kommt dann morgen hoffentlich das Tracer 2


----------



## Soulbrother (29. März 2011)

Das können wir gerne mal wieder machen!
Freu mich schon auf deine 2 Neuen.


----------



## Crak (30. März 2011)

Frag mich mal...Aber wie das in der bike industry so ist, kommt das immer nicht alles so wie man es möchte. Warte schon über 1 monat auf meinen LRS.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## werwurm (31. März 2011)

hurra! .. der Rahmen ist da ...
und in der nächsten Minute, die üble Offenbarung:






und nun? eigentlich müsste man sofort Transportschaden melden .. aber die Chance, dass ich das in den Nächsten zwei Monaten fahren kann ist eher klein.
Ich überlege mir es wieder auszudellen. Was denkt ihr?


----------



## bachmayeah (31. März 2011)

transportschaden melden, was anderes bleibt dir wohl nicht übrig. war das paket denn beschädigt?


----------



## werwurm (31. März 2011)

bei CRC aus der Schweiz gekauft. Und zur zeit keine weiteren lieferbar. Solche Transportschadengeschichten ziehen sich über lange Wochen. Und ich will natürlich biken 

von Aussen war es nicht zu sehen ... aber bei der miesen Verpackung... eigentlich kein Wunder, reicht schon, dass es auf die "Nase" gefallen ist


----------



## usharhai (31. März 2011)

Alu auszubeulen ist keine gute Idee besonders in diesem Bereich...


----------



## bachmayeah (31. März 2011)

vor allem weil der schaden ja auch nach innen reingeht und nicht nur äußerlich ist. schick es zurück.. dann haste zwar wartezeit aber auch die chance eins mit ner guten farbe zu bekommen ...


----------



## werwurm (31. März 2011)

@ usharhai - also deinem beruf nach zu urteilen wird dir wohl Werkstoffkunde nicht fremd sein ...
so ein Schei* . das wird noch ein hin und her geben mit der dhl. wir können wetten abschließen - ich sag 2 Monate bis ich einen neuen Rahmen hab

da muss die Dorado jetzt an das Morewood. Sicher interessante Kombi


----------



## san_andreas (31. März 2011)

Melde den Schaden auf jeden Fall sofort. CRC ist eh kulant und je schneller sie Bescheid wissen umso besser.


----------



## fox-ranger (1. April 2011)

man, hast du pech... der 1000er den du hier gespaart hast wärs nun wert !!
foto an [email protected] und hoffe dass du bis im sommer ein ersatz hast.
War er nicht original verpackt im intense karton mit doppelter stirn karton?


----------



## san_andreas (1. April 2011)

Welche Größe ist der Rahmen denn ? M oder L ?


----------



## fox-ranger (1. April 2011)

ich denke ein rotes medium.. es war fast 2mt lieferbar bei crc! habs mir im januar lange überlegt... aber dann zum glück bei TST ein 951 raw bestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MöchtegernFreak (1. April 2011)

Als Sohn eines Metallbau Meisters empfehle ich auch auf jedenfall melden und zurückschicken.
Aluminium wieder ausdellen etc. führt sehr schnell zu Rissen, selbst wenn man nichts erkennen kann ist es dann dort dauerhaft geschwächt und kann böse Folgen haben.
Mein Beileid und viel Glück, dass du schnell Ersatz bekommst.


----------



## usharhai (1. April 2011)

Mein M9 war bei CRC laut website auch nicht lieferbar aber ich habe es dann nach einem Monat trotzdem erhalten. Je nach dem hast du ja Glück


----------



## san_andreas (1. April 2011)

Einfach die Monja anschreiben.


----------



## fox-ranger (1. April 2011)

crc ist doch auch nur ein intense händler.. der import ist bei silverfish uk..?


----------



## werwurm (1. April 2011)

verpackt war es im orginalkarton. aber diese zwei "kartonhalter" da drin reichen sicher auch nicht aus um das teil würdig zu schützen.

es ist der M in rot, der längere zeit im shop war. ich habe auch lange überlegt und als es mit fanatik nicht geklappt hat, dort "zugeschlagen"... tjah, wäre irgendwie zu schön, wenn alles glatt laufen würde.

den gedanken es auszudellen habe ich auch schon aufgegeben. die hance, dass ich da irgendwann ein riss bekomme besteht schon. das ding ist gute 2mm eingedellt. zwar nicht mal auf der ganzen "tiefe" der lagerschale, aber trotzdem eher unreparierbar.

übrigens. ich habe mal im "fachgeschäft" live miterlebt, wie ein ladenbesitzer/techniker und "ikone der lokalen szene", bei dem die ganze lokale gemeinschaft ihre teile gekauft und gewartet hat, so eine delle raus gefeilt hat ... von innen. einfach das abgetragen, was eingedellt war. seit dem habe ich nicht so ein schlechtes gewissen, wenn ich im i-net kaufe.

@sanandreas: in welcher abteilung ist die monja?. hab mich nämlich schon an die englische gaarantieabwicklung gewendet, wie es auf der seite stand.


----------



## san_andreas (1. April 2011)

Monja ist über [email protected] zu erreichen.
Das ist der deutschsprachige Service.


----------



## taff äs häll (1. April 2011)

Jetzt hab ich irgendwie Angst mein Bike über CRC zu beziehen...  Aber sollte die billigste Variante sein... Oder gibts noch irgendeinen Tip hier aus DE? ;-) 

Greez


----------



## fox-ranger (1. April 2011)

ich bestelle alles dhl express bei crc da wird schon besser geschaut als auf dem billigen postweg den sie auch anbieten!


----------



## fox-ranger (1. April 2011)

werwurm schrieb:


> verpackt war es im orginalkarton. aber diese zwei "kartonhalter" da drin reichen sicher auch nicht aus um das teil würdig zu schützen.



könnte durchaus auch sein dass ihn jemand rausnahm und fallen lies oder dass er beim raus nehmen aus dem hochregal raus fiel... du sagtest ja nicht dass der karton beschädigt war...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (1. April 2011)

Den ganz billigen Versand gibts ja eh nur bei Kleinteilen. Größere Teile kommen doch eh mit Parcel Force/GLS. Incl. Laufrädern ist bei mir alles gut angekommen. Passieren kann halt immer was: mein Alutech Rahmen hatte damals auch ein kaputtes Ausfallende, weil ihn irgendein DHL-Vollpfosten aus größerer Höhe hatte fallen lassen...

@taff: ich würde bei einem Rahmen trotzdem auch die teurere Versandvariante nehmen. Bei dem Rahmenpreis ist das wohl mit drin.


----------



## werwurm (1. April 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Monja ist über [email protected] zu erreichen.
> Das ist der deutschsprachige Service.



ich hab mir sagen lassen, dass es besser ist immer den "orginal"-support zu nehmen. in englisch und direkt an der "quelle" bis jetzt habe ich es immer so gemacht. "response-time" von der sales zb. ist zirka 24-48h

es ist bei mir auch das erste mal, dass irgendwas bei CRC nicht ganz angekommen ist. es wurde mit dhl express verschickt.


----------



## san_andreas (1. April 2011)

Der deutschsprachige Service hat immer innerhalb von Stunden reagiert. Probiers halt aus.


----------



## agrohardtail (1. April 2011)

@ taff

das wird wohl weniger an crc als an dhl gelegt ahben. wer bei den geistig minderbemittelten mal reingeschaut hat, weiß wie die mit paketen umgehen. 
die fliegen da mehr oder weniger durch die hallen. einfach lächerlich! bei ups und dpd wird es nicht besser zugehen, wobei ich bei ups noch kein (oder wenn nur sehr wenige) pakete mit löchern und dellen drin bekommen habe.


----------



## san_andreas (1. April 2011)

@agro: genauso hat mir das ein Freund auch erzählt, der als Schüler mal bei DHL gearbeitet hat.

Nur hat man leider praktisch keine Chance, denen das nachzuweisen, vorallem dann nicht, wenn man den Schaden nicht sofort in Anwesenheit des Paketbotens festgestellt und moniert hat.
Da Schadensersatz zu bekommen ist aussichtslos und wenn dann dauerst eeeeeeeeeeewig !


----------



## werwurm (1. April 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Der deutschsprachige Service hat immer innerhalb von Stunden reagiert. Probiers halt aus.



will da jetzt nicht zu viel verwirrung stiften. hab schon die garantieabteilung angeschrieben. ich mache selbst support und man hasst es einfach, wenn ein "kunde" auf allen kanälen sein problem postet.



san_andreas schrieb:


> Nur hat man leider praktisch keine Chance, denen das nachzuweisen, vorallem dann nicht, wenn man den Schaden nicht sofort in Anwesenheit des Paketbotens festgestellt und moniert hat.
> Da Schadensersatz zu bekommen ist aussichtslos und wenn dann dauerst eeeeeeeeeeewig !



die "überprüfen" dann die verpackung und stellen erstaunlicherweise jedes mal fest, dass das paket nicht ausreichend und nach deren bestimmungen verpackt war. (in diesem fall würde ich denen aber sogar recht geben)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (1. April 2011)

Da hast du Recht ! Nur gibt es ja den deutschsprachigen Support extra für die deutschsprachigen Kunden.


----------



## werwurm (1. April 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Da hast du Recht ! Nur gibt es ja den deutschsprachigen Support extra für die deutschsprachigen Kunden.



die schweiz gehört aber zu den internationalen kunden. ich denke es landet im endeffekt eh alles in der zentralle. es wird bloss nur übersetzt und der kunde in der zwischenzeit etwas beruhigt


----------



## san_andreas (1. April 2011)

Ist ja gut, ich wollte nur helfen, aber du weißt es anscheinend besser.


----------



## werwurm (1. April 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Ist ja gut, ich wollte nur helfen, aber du weißt es anscheinend besser.



sorry, so war es nicht gemeint. ich weiss auch nicht was am besten ist...

ich will doch nur am 9. april zur eröffnung von tamaro das schicke teil fahren können, oder zumindest bei ixs am 30ten ....


----------



## fox-ranger (1. April 2011)

ich würde mal vorgängig das formular ausfüllen und bereit machen zum zurück schicken...

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Information.aspx?TranslationLargeID=4


----------



## werwurm (1. April 2011)

auch schon gemacht. und das hier auch:
"Please Contact Us prior to returning a bike to ensure that we can advise you on the best and cheapest method of getting this resolved. 

We can arrange collection for you from your home or work address, using our reduced courier rates (NB all postage costs are payable by you), Mon-Fri 9am-5.30pm."
wegen der grösse des pakets

bleibt nur warten und beten .... obwohl ich bei dhl vor ort noch einen transportschaden melden könnte. habe aber woanders gelesen, dass sowas eher vom lieferanten getätigt sein sollte ....


----------



## fox-ranger (1. April 2011)

das kann wie gesagt auch schon bei crc passiert sein... mein cove shocker vor einem jahr habe ich auch mit rc4 bestellt und es kam ein 09er mit dhx mir sagten sie, sie schauen jede ware vorher genau an...


----------



## Shocker (4. April 2011)

Warum bestellt ihr die Sachen nicht bei euren Händlern??? wenn ich mir den CRC preis anschaue ist da nicht wirklich von Preisvorteil zu sprechen...


----------



## Christiaan (4. April 2011)

Genau,

Einfach ueber Shocker beziehen, mit 2 Jahre garantie


----------



## werwurm (4. April 2011)

Shocker schrieb:


> Warum bestellt ihr die Sachen nicht bei euren Händlern??? wenn ich mir den CRC preis anschaue ist da nicht wirklich von Preisvorteil zu sprechen...



also wenn 1500 franken kein preisvorteil sind, dann wess ich auch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crak (4. April 2011)




----------



## werwurm (4. April 2011)

irgendwie fehlt da noch was 

da du eh noch nicht alle teile hast. gib mir den rahmen und ich gebe dir meinen wenn der irgendwann noch mal ankommt


----------



## Crak (4. April 2011)

habe alles ausser den LRS. Das ist nur der vom Tracer. Rest ist nur nicht angebaut weil ich übermorgen nach hause fahre.

Teile:


----------



## werwurm (4. April 2011)

was ist das für ein lenker?


----------



## agrohardtail (4. April 2011)

race face atlas fr stealth


----------



## °Fahreinheit (4. April 2011)

Wo gibts den denn gerade noch? Find den nur mit langen Lieferzeiten. Und ob das dann noch was wird...


----------



## QuarterBiker (4. April 2011)

An den Gerüstbauer,

Wie lange hast du dafür gespart ?


----------



## Crak (4. April 2011)

habe mein bike von letzter saison verkauft. So wie immer.


----------



## werwurm (4. April 2011)

zum glück habe ich meins noch nicht verkauft ....
.. naja ... wollte bis jetzt noch keiner haben

wie ich sehe wird es works blue bei crc geben .... vielleicht besser als rot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crak (4. April 2011)

ist doch top!


----------



## werwurm (4. April 2011)

das blaue würde aber wenig zu den roten decals an der dorado passen


----------



## san_andreas (4. April 2011)

Die Decals gehören bei der Dorado eh runter. Oder besorg dir die von der Carbon Version a la Kovarik.


----------



## Crak (4. April 2011)

runter ist besser


----------



## werwurm (4. April 2011)

also works blue plus dorado ohne decals ... allerdings sieht die dorado ohne decals recht nackig aus ... diese alten blauen von 2005 würden sicher passen. schon grad im netz geschaut - nicht mehr zu kriegen


----------



## agrohardtail (4. April 2011)

lass dir nen einfachen dorado schriftzug amchen, ohne das ganze drum herum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## °Fahreinheit (4. April 2011)

Wirklich besser sehen Gabeln mit eigenen Aufklebern mMn auch nicht aus. Würds einfach original lassen. Wird schon gut ausschauen!


----------



## san_andreas (5. April 2011)

Was auch ganz gut aussieht: nur die Aufkleber unten auf den Tauchrohhrschützern drauf lassen.


----------



## bachmayeah (5. April 2011)

habt ihr probleme


----------



## Single (5. April 2011)

Meins wird am Wochenende fahrbereit [ohne Bremsen]


----------



## QuarterBiker (5. April 2011)

Hey,

Viele von euch haben ja auch den CCDB verbaut.

Meiner macht eit geringer Zeit ein duetlich zu hörendes Geröusch beim einfedern.
Kein Schmatzen eher trocken also wie als würde er Luft anziehen.

Funktionieren tut er gleich.


Kann das einer deuten ?


----------



## Single (5. April 2011)

Ja ist normal 
Also macht dieses "Ich schnappe nach Luft" Geräusch beim ausfedern oder ?


----------



## QuarterBiker (5. April 2011)

Also wenn ich ganz langsam einfedere mit vollem Gewicht und dann los lasse kommt das Geräusch.

Es hört sich , so wie du sagst , an als würde man sich erschrecken , also dieses Typische kurze luft holen ;D


----------



## Single (5. April 2011)

Jo das habe ich auch am CCDB  Ich finds cool ^^
Denke nicht, dass es was schlimmes ist


----------



## QuarterBiker (5. April 2011)

Okay, Vielen Dank ! 

Nur um es noch hinzu zu fügen , das Geräusch ist deutlich hörbar. Also "laut".


Single ? Wildbad ?


----------



## usharhai (5. April 2011)

Mein M9 macht auch solche Geräusche beim ausfedern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## QuarterBiker (5. April 2011)

Cane Creek ?


----------



## Single (5. April 2011)

Was meinste mit Wildbad, ob ich da fahre? 

Habe die nächsten 3 Wochen mit Parks ausgebucht 
Aber nur wo es ne Eisdiele gibt!


----------



## QuarterBiker (5. April 2011)

Ich kenn ne sau gute Eisdiele , in der nähe von Wildbad ! 

Wenn du mich in Wildbad siehst "Blaues Intense m6" , vielleicht können wir mal en Runde zusammen cruisen !


----------



## Single (5. April 2011)

Sicher, wollte dieses Jahr viel rumkommen in den Parks und den zugehörigen Eisdielen 
Lässt sich bestimmt einrichten  Mich sollte man ja auch erkennen


----------



## QuarterBiker (5. April 2011)

Der Weg zur Eisdiele ist aber sehr ruppig und hat echt ein paar harte Straßenrand- Drops, also bitte Worldcup Bike einpacken !


----------



## taff äs häll (5. April 2011)

Single in welchen Parks treibste dich rum?  In Kallenhardt ist am 17. so nen Freeride Rennen! ;-) Kommt doch auch mal rum! ;-)

Hab zwar den Zeh gebrochen... Aber bis dahin sollte ich wieder fahren können! ;-)


----------



## Single (5. April 2011)

Kallenhardt   
Da fahr ich nicht mehr, die 10 sek abfahrt mit dem Müll Lift nene ^^
Winterberg/Willingen/Braunlage/Wildbad/Thale etc 

@Q..Biker: Wc Bike ist immer dabei


----------



## taff äs häll (5. April 2011)

Na... Ich fahr da eigentlich auch nie...  

Unsere Hometrails sind halt auch länger...  Aber des Spaßeshalber warum nicht... 

Na Willingen werde ich mir das Wochenende an Ostern wieder gönnen!  

Und Winterberg wenns schön trocken und staubig ist...  

Ich sag ja die Einladung auf die Hometrail Fahrt im Pott steht noch!


----------



## Single (5. April 2011)

Jo komme gerne mal vorbei 
Habe ja auch bald Osterferien, da bin ich jeden tag auf dem Trail oder im Park


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taff äs häll (5. April 2011)

Alles klar! ;-) Können ja mal nen Termin klar machen, dann kommste mit deiner Truppe mal für nen Tag hier runter! ;-) Spaß wirds euch bestimmt machen


----------



## agrohardtail (5. April 2011)

schwerte und bielefeld... ihr könnt euch doch gegenseitig in den garten spucken^^ als ob man da großartig was ausmahcen muss^^


----------



## usharhai (6. April 2011)

Habe mich auf dem Weg zur Eisdiele verfahren xD


----------



## taff äs häll (6. April 2011)

Ich bin so heiß auf meines... :-/ Sogar der LRS ist schon hier... Die Bremsen...  Antrieb kommt nächste Woche...  

Nur Rahmen und Federgabel fehlen noch...


----------



## werwurm (6. April 2011)

usharhai schrieb:


> Habe mich auf dem Weg zur Eisdiele verfahren xD



und wo ist das?


----------



## usharhai (6. April 2011)

Gurtentrail, Bern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## werwurm (6. April 2011)

usharhai schrieb:


> Gurtentrail, Bern



ah ... da wollte ich letztes we hin .... aber da kam so ein verdellter rahmen dazwischen. Naja .. dieses we hat mal noch todtnau und tamaro hier in der gegend zur aswahl.
zumindest schon die gabel austesten...


----------



## °Fahreinheit (6. April 2011)

Also für den Gurten ist ein M9 ja bisschen too much!


----------



## taff äs häll (6. April 2011)

Für keinen verdammten Trail ist irgendein Bike too much... 

Ich mag dieses Gelaber nicht  

Braucht man in Zukunft für die Bike-Polizei immer zwei Räder? 

Ein unterdämpftes für den lockeren Hometrail und ein überkrasses für den Bikepark?


----------



## werwurm (6. April 2011)

die echten biker fahren alles mit hardteil ... egal ob gurten oder disentis


----------



## °Fahreinheit (6. April 2011)

Man beachte bitte den  Smile. Der ist extra gelb, damit man ihn gut sieht.


----------



## taff äs häll (6. April 2011)

Dann tuts mir leid...

Aber da hier genug Forenmitglieder rumschwirren die diese Meinung wirklich vertreten, überseh ich mitlerweile sowas schon...


----------



## agrohardtail (7. April 2011)

noch paar aufkleber entfernt und vorne neuen reifen drauf da hinten der schon einiges runter hatte ausserdem setup für wibe angepasst. slackest mit 217 mm auf progressiver kennlinie.



achja, ein aufkleber wurde noch hinzugefügt oO


----------



## san_andreas (7. April 2011)

@agro: wie groß bist du nochmal ?


----------



## Crak (7. April 2011)

laaaaaaaaang und gut!


----------



## agrohardtail (7. April 2011)

190cm, wieso?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (8. April 2011)

Wollte es nur wegen der Rahmengrösse wissen.


----------



## joe1981 (8. April 2011)




----------



## agrohardtail (8. April 2011)

soll bei mir nochmal jemand was wegen sattelhöhe sagen


----------



## Anderl-BAY (11. April 2011)

Ich hoff diese woche wird meins auch startklar =D
gestern hab ich allerdings etwas gesehen, ne schwarze fox 40 mit schwarze standrohren, ich glaub das würd an meinem matt schwarzen m9 so bombe kommen... doch diese beschichtung ala boxxer kostet 300 Euronen -.-


----------



## cubebiker (11. April 2011)

Hi,

hab mal ne Frage. Ich habe aufgrund leichten Spiels in der Lagerung am Wochenende meinen oberen Link ausgebaut und die Lager nachgefettet. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, das der Link stark unter Spannung steht. War das bei jemandem hier noch so? Soll das so sein? Ich habe fast das Gefühl, das der Link verzogen ist. 
Ich konnte auch nicht nur einen der Shoulder Bolts lösen und wieder rein drehen, ich musste alle lösen und Stück für Stück wieder fest machen.
Seltsam, kennt das noch jemand?


----------



## iRider (11. April 2011)

cubebiker schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hab mal ne Frage. Ich habe aufgrund leichten Spiels in der Lagerung am Wochenende meinen oberen Link ausgebaut und die Lager nachgefettet. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, das der Link stark unter Spannung steht. War das bei jemandem hier noch so? Soll das so sein? Ich habe fast das Gefühl, das der Link verzogen ist.
> Ich konnte auch nicht nur einen der Shoulder Bolts lösen und wieder rein drehen, ich musste alle lösen und Stück für Stück wieder fest machen.
> Seltsam, kennt das noch jemand?



Fehlende Unterlegscheibe(n)?


----------



## hacke242 (11. April 2011)

...was ein wochenende )))


----------



## Single (11. April 2011)

Soooo gut das M9


----------



## cubebiker (11. April 2011)

Schönes M9! 
Unter allen vier Lagern waren die gleichen Unterlegscheiben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crak (11. April 2011)

muss gerade mal sagen wie unglaublich geil der M9 Rahmen ist! Bin total überwältigt vom fahrverhalten.


----------



## bachmayeah (11. April 2011)

hacke242 schrieb:


> ...was ein wochenende )))



das fetzt jonge...


----------



## Single (11. April 2011)

Crak schrieb:


> muss gerade mal sagen wie unglaublich geil der M9 Rahmen ist! Bin total überwältigt vom fahrverhalten.










Gerade erspäht


----------



## agrohardtail (12. April 2011)

widerlich...

@crak
ohhhhjaaaa 
der hinterbau fühlt sich auch in der 217mm einstellung noch sehr schluckfreudig n, wirkt aber trotzdem nicht so alsw ob der in kurven durchsackt 

das orangene sieht heiß aus


----------



## Crak (12. April 2011)

mein LRS ist da...musste ich mal loswerden


----------



## Soulbrother (12. April 2011)

Suuuuupi  ...dann wird deins ja auch endlich fertig!!!

Meine Pedale und die nachgelieferten Ti-Achsen sind jetzt auch nach 5 Wochen gekommen,somit letztes update...










Ende,aus,fertig... jetzt dann fahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crak (13. April 2011)

donnerstag oder sonntag winterberg würde ich dann mal sagen!


----------



## taff äs häll (13. April 2011)

Crak!  das Bike ist göttlich... Ich hoffe jetzt noch mehr das RAW trotzdem ne gute Entscheidung war... :-/


----------



## agrohardtail (13. April 2011)

sehr sehr nice  bin gespannt es live zu sehen.


----------



## Christiaan (13. April 2011)

Crak schrieb:


> donnerstag oder sonntag winterberg würde ich dann mal sagen!



Sieht gut aus!

Mann, sollte auch Sontag nach Winterberg fahren, aber geht nicht verletsten Schulter unf Ellebogen... so ein mist!


----------



## Crak (13. April 2011)

bin wohl donnerstag und samstag in winterberg


----------



## agrohardtail (13. April 2011)

wirds doch nichts mit montag?


----------



## Crak (13. April 2011)

ne muss ich arbeiten. Wochenende danach oder so


----------



## agrohardtail (13. April 2011)

schauen wir dann mal


----------



## Single (13. April 2011)

So derzeitiger Zustand!
Reifen geschwärzt schon einmal 2 Decals entfernt, die neuen kommen nächste Woche 
Alle Parts sind Versandfertig!
Es kann los gehen


----------



## taff äs häll (13. April 2011)

Ne gelbe Sattelklemme wäre nen Porn...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ewoq (13. April 2011)

sehr gut!

was sind das für flatbars?


----------



## Single (13. April 2011)

Auf den 951's Element Nickel Wide


----------



## taff äs häll (16. April 2011)

Kann mir mal jemand vllt. sagen wie lang der Schaft der Gabel sein muss? ;-) 

Werde mein Sunday verkaufen und wollte meine Boxxer WC vorerst in das M9 transplantieren bis zur 40! ;-)

THX! ;-)


----------



## agrohardtail (16. April 2011)

nicht lang  glaube 14cm waren es.


----------



## Anderl-BAY (17. April 2011)

@ Single

Sehr sehr fetter aufbau =)
und ich dachte schon ich bekomm kein matt schwarzes zu sehen =)
da steigt die vorfreude umsomehr, werd meins schwarz blau aufbauen, wie schon gesagt ne gelbe klemme wäre fett. 
was hast du für nen vorbau dran?


----------



## taff äs häll (17. April 2011)

Sollte nen Twenty.6 sein oder? ;-)


----------



## Single (18. April 2011)

Jap ist ein Twenty6 F1 Vorbau 

Wer den M9 Rahmen von mir haben möchte, bitte anschreiben! Ist einer in Gr. L 
Ich möchte gerne einen M haben. Deswegen verkaufe ich ihn, falls wer fragt


----------



## QuarterBiker (18. April 2011)

Wer ist denn von Mittwoch bis Sonntag so in Winterberg am Start ?  Ein blaues Intense M6 aufjedenfall


----------



## Crak (18. April 2011)

mittwoch ist ein M9 mit 3 951s am start


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## QuarterBiker (18. April 2011)

What the ****  

Invasion


----------



## Single (18. April 2011)

eigentlich ja 2 M9's...
Mist


----------



## QuarterBiker (18. April 2011)

Du auch noch ?


----------



## Single (18. April 2011)

Ich bin das 3. 951 von Craks Post 
Aber mein M9 wird nicht fertig werden, da ich mir den M9 Rahmen in M zulegen werde und ich den L Rahmen möglichst dagegen tauschen kann oder so 
Aber naja das 951 geht auch gut , zwar nicht so gut wie das M9, aber geht schon^^


----------



## QuarterBiker (18. April 2011)

Willst du mich verarschen  Das 951 geht auch gut ! Und zwar sehr gut ;D


Wie lang muss man am Lift in Winterberg anstehen wenn "viel" los ist ? 




Die Intense Bikes sind elox oder ?


----------



## Single (18. April 2011)

Klar das 951 läuft super, wenn nicht sogar genial! Aber das M9 ist spürbar besser, selbst beim ersten mal draufsetzen .

Zu der Wartezeit: Am Wochenende Samstag Sonntag zwischen 15-30 mins am Lift.
In der Woche um die 5-10 Minuten 

Zu dem Elox: Wie meinst du das genau? Die Rahmen sind gepulvert, daran ist nichts eloxiert bis auf den Umlenkhebel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## QuarterBiker (18. April 2011)

Die Gemoetrie ist ja auch ma ganz anders  



Okay danke ! Ich wollt nur wissen ob ich meinen Rahmen mit NaOH endexloieren könnte zu RAW.

Was für ne schwachsinnige frage eingentlich


----------



## Lahr-Biker (29. April 2011)

Hi,
ich spiel gerade mit dem gedanken mir vll ein m9 zu kaufen, aber nur wen der fall eingetreten ist und in meinem rahmen risse vestgestellt worden sind.
Ich fahr aktuell ein v-10 größe m bin 1,85 groß.
Jetzt eine frage wie fallen die m9 rahmen von der größe aus?


----------



## Crak (29. April 2011)

sehr groß fahre M im M9 bin 1,85 normalerweise fahre ich L rahmen.


----------



## Lahr-Biker (29. April 2011)

also so von den proportionen wie das v-10 , ok merci


----------



## taff äs häll (29. April 2011)

Naja... Dann werde ich auch nochmal überlegen... Wollte mir eigentlich heute Abend mein M9 bestellen... Aber nun weiss ich nicht ob l oder m... und du warst auf einmal verschwunden in willingen @ crak...


----------



## agrohardtail (30. April 2011)

dachte duhättest schon bestellt.


----------



## taff äs häll (30. April 2011)

Ach wo denn... Ich hab die Kohle erstmal gesammelt...  Nun denke ich es wird nen L bei Körpergröße von 1,90...  Was fährst für nen Dämpfer Agrohardtail, ich glaub du wiegst doch auch um die 95 Kilo oder? ;-)


----------



## agrohardtail (1. Mai 2011)

hab im mom 101-_- 
hab ne ... shit es ist zu spät ichweiß es nicht  sag ich dir morgen. ist vllt auch das ergebniss wenn man sich sowas stumpfes wie Thor im kino gibt....
fahre auch L bei 191cm, habe dazu noch kurze beine und es passt sehr gut, finde garnicht das es so groß ausfällt.


----------



## taff äs häll (1. Mai 2011)

Ach die 101 hatte ich auch Anfang des Jahres...  Egal...  Na gut.. wird nen L werden... Tendiere zu ner 500er oder 450er Feder... ;-) Mal gucken was du sagst! ;-)


----------



## agrohardtail (1. Mai 2011)

hab die 450 drin, wobei die beim kurzen fwetwas härter sein könnte. aber im mittleren und langen fw fühlt es sich sehr gut an udn psst auch mit 33%sag 
hab dazu aber schon viele meinungen gehört und manch einer mit 10kg weniger fährt die 500er oder auch die 450er, kommt bei dem rad wohl sehr darauf an wie man auf dem rad steht. ich muss halt dafür meine gabel mit etwas mehr luft und druckstufe fahren. hab in der wc fast 7 bar drin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taff äs häll (1. Mai 2011)

BOW! Ich fahr in der WC um die 4,5 Bar.. also denke ich die 500er wird die bessere Wahl für mich sein...


----------



## Single (1. Mai 2011)

Ich werde eine 400er fahren im "langen 9,5" " Dämpfer bei 85 Kilo.
Solange ich irgendwann mal meinen neuen Rahmen bekomme


----------



## Crak (1. Mai 2011)

400er bei 75 kilo....mit bock auf 375er.


----------



## taff äs häll (1. Mai 2011)

Kommt ne Feder beim Frameset werksseitig mit? ;-) Bei CRC gibts momentan keine 450er Feder, nur ne 500er... Und ich weiss nicht ob ich den Bock mit 9 oder 9,5" fahren werde...


----------



## Crak (1. Mai 2011)

also ich konnte die federhärte wählen.


----------



## taff äs häll (1. Mai 2011)

Vllt. krieg ich noch ne Email von denen...


----------



## agrohardtail (1. Mai 2011)

meiner kam mit 450er von shocker


----------



## The_Edge (1. Mai 2011)

Kurze Frage zum M9, ist es möglich/empfehlenswert das M9 mit einer Körpergröße von 2 m zu fahren?


----------



## Single (1. Mai 2011)

Ja gerade dann in L!
Ich verkaufe meins in L, falls du Interesse hast. Steht im Bikemarkt.
Also bei über 1,90 würde ich auf jedenfall das M9 in L empfehlen. Fällt meiner Meinung sehr lang aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crak (2. Mai 2011)

wenn du 2m groß bist, dann sollte das M9 in L perfekt für dich sein.


----------



## Tentense (2. Mai 2011)




----------



## agrohardtail (2. Mai 2011)

das fährt sich ******* spreche aus erfahrung  leider


----------



## hacke242 (2. Mai 2011)

@Tentense: kannst du mir bitte deinen kleinen fender abbauen und zuschicken? danke.


----------



## Crak (2. Mai 2011)

gibt doch schönere lösungen.


----------



## Downhill Lucki (3. Mai 2011)

wo gibt es denn die neuen bos gabeln schon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tentense (3. Mai 2011)

Downhill Lucki schrieb:


> wo gibt es denn die neuen bos gabeln schon?



In France


----------



## Downhill Lucki (3. Mai 2011)

ok danke! wird aber doch erst im winter kommen denk ich!


----------



## hacke242 (4. Mai 2011)

Crak schrieb:


> gibt doch schönere lösungen.



na da bin ich gespannt!


----------



## Crak (4. Mai 2011)

siehe mein M9...und wie du siehst, siehst du nichts. Mache vllt bei gelegenheit mal ein bild vom mudguard.


----------



## Tentense (4. Mai 2011)

Custom mudguard with an old "THE" rear fender


http://img64.imageshack.us/img64/6092/3767i.jpg

http://img121.imageshack.us/img121/2993/3768x.jpg

http://img690.imageshack.us/img690/1548/3775i.jpg


...for Extreme Muddddy conditions  :

http://img703.imageshack.us/img703/381/3784.jpg

http://img585.imageshack.us/img585/9058/3785.jpg


----------



## Crak (4. Mai 2011)

macht nicht wirklich sinn, hättest auch gleich den 2. mudguard in Large nehmen können und ganz runter ziehen können.


----------



## hacke242 (5. Mai 2011)

Crak schrieb:


> siehe mein M9...und wie du siehst, siehst du nichts. Mache vllt bei gelegenheit mal ein bild vom mudguard.



... mud guard ist eine gute lösung, nur wie hast du ihn denn am unteren link befestigt? hmmmmm.


----------



## Crak (5. Mai 2011)

das mittlere band abgeschnitten und die aüßeren am hinterbau zwischen dem link befestigt
passt genau.


----------



## hacke242 (6. Mai 2011)

...coolio.


----------



## Crak (7. Mai 2011)

so sieht es dann aus:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hacke242 (8. Mai 2011)

passt! vielen dank!


----------



## taff äs häll (18. Mai 2011)

Mein M9 ist heute angekommen... Fehlen noch Kleinteile, Gabel, Kefü und Kurbel... :-/ Sollte alles in den nächsten Tagen eintreffen!

Wie habt ihr die Steckachse installiert? Also auf welche Seite habt ihr die kleine Unterlegscheibe gelegt? 

Greez


----------



## agrohardtail (18. Mai 2011)

ne gabel sit also nen kleinteil 
welche farbe und größe ists nun geworden? konnte ich weiterhelfen?
unterlegscheibe vor die mutter.
bei den g3 dropouts die unterlegscheiben nach innen sonst wirds knapp mit der achse.


----------



## Crak (18. Mai 2011)

habe die unterlegscheibe nicht vor der mutter


----------



## taff äs häll (18. Mai 2011)

Farbe ist Raw, Größe ist L, ist nen porn! Gabel ist wohl kein Kleinteil....  

Also wie jetzt?  Ich hab die Unterlegscheibe vor die Schraube gesetzt... Warum soll ich sie nach innen packen? oO

Was fahrt ihr mit dem Cane Creek Angleset für ne "Degree"-Einstellung? ;-) 

Greez


----------



## Crak (18. Mai 2011)

-0,5°


----------



## taff äs häll (18. Mai 2011)

Hatte jetzt die -1.0 Schale drinnen... Werde mal die -0,5 für den Anfang probieren... ;-) 

Warten wir mal bis die Kurbel und so hier eintreffen...


----------



## agrohardtail (18. Mai 2011)

ich hab mich nach durchtesten für die 1grad schale entschieden und nutze dann die anderen einstellungen je anch strecke. steuersatz bleibt aber.


----------



## Tentense (18. Mai 2011)

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/23788740"]Lac Blanc - Mai 2011 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (19. Mai 2011)

LacBlanc sieht echt gut aus!Ich muß da auch mal hin. 



taff äs häll schrieb:


> Wie habt ihr die Steckachse installiert? Also auf welche Seite habt ihr die kleine Unterlegscheibe gelegt?





taff äs häll schrieb:


> Ich hab die Unterlegscheibe vor die Schraube gesetzt...







taff äs häll schrieb:


> Was fahrt ihr mit dem Cane Creek Angleset für ne "Degree"-Einstellung? ;-)
> Greez



Aktuell noch -0,5° ...werde aber wohl wenn ich die Vorbaulänge ändere wieder auf 0° wechseln.



Mein X9 Trigger hat den Geist aufgegeben,jetzt bleibt der Twister dran.Inkl. kurzem Griff  -50g


----------



## Jester (19. Mai 2011)

Tentense schrieb:


>



was ist das für ein vorbau? ist der 1,5zoll?


----------



## san_andreas (19. Mai 2011)

Ist der hier, denke ich: http://www.everyday26.de/31.0.html
Ist die Gabel übverhaupt ein 1.5 ? Schaut gar nicht so krass aus.


----------



## agrohardtail (19. Mai 2011)

ist 1 1/8 
guck mal oben zwischen steuerrohr und vorbau, da siehste wieviel platz da ist.
mit 1.5er schaut ds gleichmäßiger aus.


----------



## taff äs häll (19. Mai 2011)

Da ist das Gute Stück!  





Parts sind manche hier und manche noch im Zulauf!

Es kommt:

Fox 40 RC2 2012

Shimano Saint Bremsen

Hope Direct Mount in Raw

Element Nickel Wide Flatbar mit Odi Ruffian Griffen

E Thirteen Kettenführung LG1

Shimano Yumeya Kette

Sixpack Pedale Limited in Raw mit goldenen Pins 

und das Vorderrad liegt hier... 

Kurbel sollte normalerweise ne Shimano Saint kommen, die soll aber wohl  laut CRC erst wieder in einem bis zwei Monaten lieferbar sein... Ich  suche nen vergleichbaren Ersatz!!!

Sticker kommen übrigens an der Kettenstrebe ab und dafür kommt dort  Flauschband zum Schutz hin und die M9FRO Sticker sowie die Intense  Sticker am Unterrohr werden Schwarz!


----------



## Crak (19. Mai 2011)

kurbelersatz = E.Thirteen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taff äs häll (19. Mai 2011)

Hab ich auch schon überlegt... Hab hier noch das Race Face Kettenblatt und goldene Kurbelschrauben... Ich denke das sollte zusammen mit der Kurbel Fett ausschauen...


----------



## agrohardtail (19. Mai 2011)

jetzt schon ne 12er fox? woher dies wenn man fragen darf und ist was geändert worden`?


----------



## taff äs häll (19. Mai 2011)

BPO... Beschichtung etwas dunkler... Paar Designkleinigkeiten.... Ansonsten wohl nur die Dichtungen ;-)


----------



## Crak (19. Mai 2011)

meine kommt nächste woche


----------



## ewoq (19. Mai 2011)

wird gut


----------



## san_andreas (19. Mai 2011)

Schaut schon gut aus ! Hol dir die e13 Kurbel, hat ein Kumpel heute auch gemacht, nachdem die Saint überall ausverkauft ist. Freu mich schon drauf, das gute Stück zu montieren.


----------



## usharhai (19. Mai 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Schaut schon gut aus ! Hol dir die e13 Kurbel, hat ein Kumpel heute auch gemacht, nachdem die Saint überall ausverkauft ist. Freu mich schon drauf, das gute Stück zu montieren.



Hat er sie schon montiert? Habe mal gelesen, dass es Probleme beim M9 gibt.


----------



## san_andreas (19. Mai 2011)

Ne, die ist noch im Zulauf. Warum Probleme ?
Kommt auf ein 951. Wird mir der e13 Führung schon passen.

Einige hatten wohl Probleme mit der richtigen Anordnung der Distanzringe und des Wellenrings.
Ich bin zuversichtlich !


----------



## Christiaan (19. Mai 2011)

Crak schrieb:


> kurbelersatz = E.Thirteen



Wurde Ich nicht machen, Teuer, schwerer als Saint, und nicht so Steif, und die ano ist nach 2 abfahrten ab(bekannter hatte das, und mann sieht es ueberal das mann nicht beeindruckt ist mit die Kurbeln)

Dann eher Descendant


----------



## san_andreas (19. Mai 2011)

Descendant kann Truvativ gerne behalten. Kurbeln von denen sind doch immer das letzte Glump.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taff äs häll (20. Mai 2011)

Ruhig Jungs!  Hab gestern noch ne Shimano Kurbel auftreiben können!!!  Federgabel kommt nächste Woche!


----------



## DH_RYDA (20. Mai 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> descendant kann truvativ gerne behalten. Kurbeln von denen sind doch immer das letzte glump.



word!


----------



## taff äs häll (24. Mai 2011)

Hat jemand eig. mal nen gutes Startsetup für den CCDB? ;-)


----------



## san_andreas (24. Mai 2011)

Das hier gibts auf der Intense Seite, da gehts aber nur um die Federhärten/Fahrergewichte/Federwege.

http://intensecycles.com/pdfs/ccdb_m9.pdf


----------



## taff äs häll (24. Mai 2011)

Ach das ist für mich kein Setup... Das gehört für mich dazu... Federhärte ist gewählt, die vorgegebenen Umdrehungen für die Vorspannung ebenfalls und für den längsten Federweg hab ich mich auch schon entschieden inklusive linearer Kurve... 

Mir gehts um den CCDB an sich...

 Ich hatte vorher nur nen Rock Shox Vivid und der war recht easy... Einfach die Rock Shox Angaben nehmen und glücklich sein...

Nun weiss ich nicht wie viele Klicks wovon...


----------



## san_andreas (24. Mai 2011)

Hat nicht irgendjemand mal ein PDF zu Basiseinstellungen beim CCDB im M9 gepostet ?

Ansonsten einfach CaneCreek anschreiben, die helfen schon weiter.


----------



## agrohardtail (24. Mai 2011)

also ich fande das standard setup recht lasch. musste erstmal noch mehr druck und zugstufe hinzufügen damit es mir passt.


----------



## taff äs häll (24. Mai 2011)

Na mal abwarten... Vllt. hat ja schon jemand nen gutes Standardsetup ausgearbeitet... Federhärte und Vorspannung sind ja meist nur anders... Ich schreib auch mal Cane Creek an... Kann momentan halt ohne Gabel noch nichts testen! ;-)

Deshalb mal abwarten... 

HR-Bremse, Innenlager und das Angle-Set sind dafür schonmal montiert...

Morgen sollte die Kefü folgen, dann kann ich noch die Kurbel montieren und vllt. schonmal die Kette! 

Die Gabel sollte ca. nächste Woche hier sein!


----------



## san_andreas (25. Mai 2011)

Das AngleSet schön fetten. Auf "Ridemonkey" häufen sich die knarzenden und knirschenden Steuersätze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 7 Zwerge (25. Mai 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Das AngleSet schön fetten. Auf "Ridemonkey" häufen sich die knarzenden und knirschenden Steuersätze.



"Schön" das ich damit nicht allein bin


----------



## san_andreas (25. Mai 2011)

Ist ja auch logisch. Sind halt ein bißchen viele Teile an der empfindlichen Stelle.


----------



## agrohardtail (25. Mai 2011)

ich mache meinen alle 2 wochen sauber, 5 minuten arbeit für einwandfreie funktion.


----------



## taff äs häll (25. Mai 2011)

Ach die Schalen sind ordentlich gefettet eingepresst... Sind von drinnen gefettet... Die Lagerschalen etc. werden natürlich auch gut gefettet... sollte man bei nem normalen Steuersatz eigentlich auch so machen... ;-)

Heute ist dann schonmal mehr Kleinzeugs gekommen... Schaltzug ist schon dran... Kefü kommt morgen...

Dann fehlt nur noch die Gabel! ;-)


----------



## Anderl-BAY (26. Mai 2011)

Ich brenn auch schon auf mein matt schwarzes baby =D
allerdings muss ich noch min. bis august warten bis ich vom arzt wieder grünes licht bekomme... solange bleibt der rahmen noch im shop...
paar teile wie sattel, sattelstütze, laufräder, bremsen schaltung und so kleinigkeiten sind schon im haus... 
fahrt ihr euren CCDB mit ti feder? 
kämme recht günstig an ne 400er obtanium aus nem vivid ran und naja weis nicht sooo recht...


----------



## agrohardtail (26. Mai 2011)

aus dem vivid passt aber nicht in den ccdb!
ccdb 32mm innendurchmesser
vivid 36mm innendurchmesser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teatimetom (27. Mai 2011)

passt doch wenn man diese feder - adapter verwendet- ich glaube die kommen sogar von obtanium.
Vorsicht bei gebrauchten ti federn-  die setzen sich ordentlich je nach nutzung und vorspnnung


----------



## Single (27. Mai 2011)

teatimetom schrieb:


> Vorsicht bei gebrauchten ti federn-  die setzen sich ordentlich je nach nutzung und vorspnnung



Deswegen ja "günstig" 

: Meins ist nächste Woche fertig, bestelle jetzt gleich noch fix die Gabel und dann hätte ich alles bis auf die Bremsen


----------



## taff äs häll (30. Mai 2011)

So... Also heute ist meine Kefü gekommen... E13 LG1+! ;-) Für nen Bereich von 32 bis 36 KB

Jetzt habe ich einfach mal die mittlere Einstellung für den Taco gelassen und hinter die Backplate einen silbernen und einen schwarzen Spacer gepackt und das ganze so austariert, dass es nicht am Rahmen schleift...

Gehts da bei euch im Bereich der oberen Führung auch so knapp zum Rahmen zu? O.O 

Also irgendwie ist das generell komisch bei dem Rahmen...


----------



## usharhai (30. Mai 2011)

Ja das ist bei mir auch ziemlich knapp aber solang es noch passt ist es ja kein Problem


----------



## san_andreas (30. Mai 2011)

Es gibt doch eine passende MRP G2.


----------



## Single (30. Mai 2011)

Meins ist heute gekommen *Juhu!!!*


----------



## agrohardtail (30. Mai 2011)

naja wirlich was angepass ist an der aber nicht-.-


----------



## san_andreas (31. Mai 2011)

Ich dachte, zumindest die Bohrungen wären angepasst.

Hier sieht man es:


----------



## taff äs häll (31. Mai 2011)

Optisch mag ich die Kefü schon alleine nicht... Naja die E13 passt schon das geht klar... Wenn nicht schleift sie sich ein wenig ein... Der Rahmen ist eh raw...  

Aber ihr fahrt auch die mittlere Position vom Taco und eine silberne und eine schwarze Scheibe hinter der Backplate? ;-)

Heute sollte mein Stickerset kommen.. hab eins fürs 951 bekommen... Schlimm dieses Projekt!


----------



## agrohardtail (31. Mai 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Ich dachte, zumindest die Bohrungen wären angepasst.
> /IMG_0964.JPG[/IMG]



jo hatte mir aberr eher gedacht das die platte so angepasst ist, dass keine spacer notwendig sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crak (31. Mai 2011)

habe glaube ich 2 schwarze drunter...kettenlinie bisschen komisch aber geht aufjedenfall klar. genug platz zwischen und alles sitzt und passt.


----------



## taff äs häll (31. Mai 2011)

Ja... genau das habe ich nämlich auch überlegt... so passt die Führung zum Rahmen hin nämlich recht bescheiden... Naja werde ich später mal ändern! 

Ohne Gabel gehts ja eh noch nicht voran...


----------



## Crak (31. Mai 2011)

hast auch eine 36t ne? also mit zwei schwarzen ist echt alles super. keine probleme.


----------



## san_andreas (31. Mai 2011)

@agro: immerhin paßt die Führung so doch besser am unteren Umlenkhebel vorbei.


----------



## taff äs häll (31. Mai 2011)

Jap 36er KB und ne 32 bis 36 Kefü @ Crak! ;-) Werd ich mal testen! ;-)


----------



## taff äs häll (31. Mai 2011)

Ich war dann heute mal ein bisschen in der Garage basteln...

Wenn die Gabel kommt muss ich nur noch den Schaft kürzen, die Gabel montieren, die Bremsleitungen kürzen und die Federelemente setten!  

Traumhaftes Bike! 

Bild ist mittem Apfeltelefon aufgenommen, nichts allzudolles:


----------



## Crak (31. Mai 2011)

bitte mach diesen lenker ab...und schwarzen vorbau und pedalen.


----------



## taff äs häll (31. Mai 2011)

Sieht in Live und auf nem guten Bild echt geil aus mit den Pedalen und dem Vorbau! ;-) 

Der Lenker ist halt nen Element Nickel Wide... Ich denke ich werde mir noch nen Atlas FR ordern! ;-) In Steatlh Black...


----------



## cubebiker (31. Mai 2011)

Den Lenker bist du doch auch lange gefahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taff äs häll (31. Mai 2011)

Ganz ehrlich... Ich hatte beim Ironhorse auch immer zwei Lenker rumliegen... Damit spiel ich eigentlich oft... ;-) 

Gefahren wird der auf jeden Fall! Nur nen Riser in Petto zu haben ist positiv! ;-)


----------



## Crak (31. Mai 2011)

cubebiker schrieb:


> Den Lenker bist du doch auch lange gefahren...



aber bei rahmen die vorne höher gebaut haben.


----------



## agrohardtail (31. Mai 2011)

das m9 ist vorne wirklich verdammt flach


----------



## Downhill Lucki (1. Juni 2011)

kürz doch bitte die kette noch bisschen! sonst echt schick! ist das ein L?


----------



## taff äs häll (1. Juni 2011)

Ja... Ich dachte mir das gestern auch so... Dachte eigentlich es passt... Aber ich denke ich werde noch zwei Glieder rausnehmen!

Ja ist ein L Rahmen!  Pedale habe ich mir mal von Point bestellt... Mal gucken obs mit schwarzen besser ausschaut!


----------



## Priest0r (1. Juni 2011)

voll hässlich.
grüner sattel, rote pedale und hinterrad vorne einbauen, dann könnts was werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (1. Juni 2011)

Wie kann man sich nur sooo lange Zeit lassen beim M9-Aufbau  



san_andreas schrieb:


> Ich dachte, zumindest die Bohrungen wären angepasst.
> 
> Hier sieht man es:



Hast schon richtig gedacht,die Arme sind an den vpp Hinterbau angepasst und dadurch natürlich auch die Bohrungen,ähnlich wie bei e.13 die wide version der LG1.



UPDATE:
hab mal meine Lenkzentrale abgeändert,von 50mm/-10° auf 35mm/0°




INFO: der neue Havoc DH Vorbau in 35mm passt ohne Modifikation nicht plan auf die FOX Brücke mit DM-Aufnahme,bei der alten Brücke ohne DM-Aufnahme dürfte es ohne Probleme passen!


----------



## san_andreas (1. Juni 2011)

Warum kein DM ?


----------



## Soulbrother (1. Juni 2011)

Würd ich generell nur wieder in Verbindung mit einer USD Gabel fahren,wie schon zu meinen Shiver Zeiten!


----------



## Downhill Lucki (2. Juni 2011)

oh man ist das rad dreckig!


----------



## dh-siblings (3. Juni 2011)

so dann werf ich auch mal eins rein. mein babe in s 9 wochen gewartet.....


----------



## rumpf (8. Juni 2011)

keine kette  60er mische am vorderrad & der hintere schlappen ist falschrum drauf .das ist racing


----------



## Jeronimo (8. Juni 2011)

AHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA 



dh-siblings schrieb:


> so dann werf ich auch mal eins rein. mein babe in s 9 wochen gewartet.....


----------



## agrohardtail (9. Juni 2011)

rumpf schrieb:


> keine kette  60er mische am vorderrad & der hintere schlappen ist falschrum drauf .das ist racing


----------



## Otterauge (9. Juni 2011)

Kann mir jemand was zur Größe vom M9 sagen... bin ich mit 180 und  breitem Oberkörper mit großen flügeln da nicht eher mit L besser dran...


----------



## dh-siblings (9. Juni 2011)

stand ja nich da das es fertig ist oder???? kette fehlt,60a forn,und hinten reifen falschrumm wow was eine ausage. kann ja jeder sein bike fahren wie er will oder,macht ich deins schlecht?? tolles forum hier.. bike gemeinschaft fehl am platz hier...
aufbau west und der osten hilft dabei....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taff äs häll (9. Juni 2011)

Naja vllt. sollte zunächst in einen Deutschkurs investiert werden....  

Momentanter Stand meines M9´s...

Traurig! 

Gabel soll dann doch erst nächsten Mittwoch kommen... :-( 

Ansonsten ist bis auf den Vorbau alles da!


----------



## dh-siblings (9. Juni 2011)

hier gehts doch um bikes,und nich das jeder ein dummen kommentar posted..
ande und aus..


----------



## taff äs häll (9. Juni 2011)

Ja... Dumm liegt immer im Auge des Betrachters...

Und eine 60A Mischung am VR und nen verkehrt aufgezogener Reifen ergeben für mich auch keinen Sinn... Aber ist ja auch egal, du wolltest wahrscheinlich nur hören, dass dein Bike top ist...

Allerdings ist es mMn viel zu viel Weiß... Pedale, Kefü, Griffe, Sattel, Rahmen, Gabel... Zumindest im Kurbelbereich wäre etwas mehr schwarz schöner gewesen... 

Und der Sinn von weißen Sätteln wird sich mir nie erschließen!

Naja... Anyways hier mal der momentane Stand meines M9´s:





Gabel kommt dann wohl doch erst am Mittwoch und dann kanns endlich aufgebaut werden! 

Und für diejenigen die an den Pedalen in Raw was zu meckern hatten (mir gefiel es selber ebenfalls nicht), hier meine Ersatzauswahl:





Hoffe dann nächstes We wirds endlich mal ausgefahren!


----------



## dh-siblings (9. Juni 2011)

kann doch jeder fahrn wie und was er will... is doch ein m9 forum oder? kann doch jeder auf sein m9 stolz sein und es aufbaun und fahr wie es sein geschack ist und es jedem passt.
wo is das problem wenn ich 60 ja vorn fahr?? ich finds ok genau wie den hinterreifen.die leute ziehn sich an sachen hoch ,echt.jeder hat ein andern geschack,und farbe un das machts aus.


----------



## san_andreas (9. Juni 2011)

Klar kannst du einen 60er Reifen vorne fahren...probier' mal einen 42er vorne und du wirst einen deutlichen Unterschied merken !


----------



## taff äs häll (9. Juni 2011)

Zuviel weiß ist kein Geschmack... Das ist ein Zustand... Genau wie deine Art zu schreiben... 

Du betonst, dass dies hier ein Forum ist. Dann gib dir mal ein bisschen mehr Mühe beim verfassen deiner Beiträge hinsichtlich Rechtschreibung...


----------



## Jester (9. Juni 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Klar kannst du einen 60er Reifen vorne fahren...probier' mal einen 42er vorne und du wirst einen deutlichen Unterschied merken !



ja man ist ******** langsam mit 42er reifen


----------



## san_andreas (9. Juni 2011)

Klar....mehr Grip am Vorderrad macht ja auch extrem langsam...


----------



## dh-siblings (9. Juni 2011)

danke für den tip. hm raw is ja auch keine farbe.weis nich wo dein problem liegt? hab dein bike auch nich schlecht gemacht!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taff äs häll (9. Juni 2011)

Habs auch nie behauptet... Ich glaub du kapierst es nicht! 

Aber ich hab auch kein Problem nach dem Waldorf-Prinzip zu handeln:

"Tolles Bike hast du da!"


----------



## dh-siblings (9. Juni 2011)

na dann.............


----------



## SVK1899 (9. Juni 2011)

@dh-siblings
wenn du keine kritik verträgst, würd ich keine bilder von deinen bikes hochladen, ganz einfach! um 20:29 hast du geschrieben: "ande und aus..", also lass es gut sein !


----------



## Jeronimo (9. Juni 2011)

yeahhh rock n roll leute!!  ich brauch ein m9!!!


----------



## Single (10. Juni 2011)

Jester schrieb:


> ja man ist ******** langsam mit 42er reifen



Dann lass mal die Bremsen los 


Mein neuer Frame ist endlich da! Ich denke in 4 Wochen steht es komplett!


----------



## Christiaan (10. Juni 2011)

Oh, viel schoner in medium, TOP!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (10. Juni 2011)

Sehr schön !
@Single: kriegst du jetzt die Trickstuff Bremsen oder kommt was anderes ?


----------



## Single (10. Juni 2011)

Ich bin echt hart am verzweifeln! So eine unfähige und idiotische Bike Industrie habe ich noch nie erlebt! Die ganzen Shops und Lieferanten haben von NICHTS eine Ahnung. Wenn ich einen eigenen Vertrieb hätte wäre ich nicht so dumm und würde alles verkümmern lassen echt krass. 

Ich warte jetzt schon seit 3!! Monaten auf die Trickstuff Bremsen. Keiner meldet sich und wenn nur ganz kurz und danach keine Rückmeldung 
Genau wie die anderen Shops machen Preise die sie gar nicht einhalten können und müssen es wieder streichen. Und anstatt direkt "100" [Im Sinne von mehreren]  Fox 40 vom neusten Jahr (2012) zu kaufen um bessere Rabatte machen zu können, oder direkt liefern zu können (da sie die EH loswerden zu 1000%) müssen die ganzen Downhiller in der Hauptsaison warten, weil keine Sau es geschissen bekommt. Sry für meine vulgäre Schreibweise, aber sowas kotzt mich dermaßen an...
Das M9 dauert wohl noch nen Monat, weil es nur unfähige Leute gibt 
Vllt baue ich vorher meine "Geheimwaffe" auf, aber mal schauen. Zurzeit bin ich einfach nur enttäuscht und sauer... 
Ich hoffe das bessert sich


----------



## san_andreas (10. Juni 2011)

Du willst aber auch im Juni eine 2012er Gabel ! Das ist doch alles blabla, wenn überall schon Werbung für 2012er Material gemacht wird ! Die haben eine 2012er Gabel da und schon machen sie Werbung für die ganze Palette....

Außerdem ist bis auf die tollen Wunder-Dichtungen eh kein Unterschied zur 2011er.

Und hol dir halt ne andere Bremse ! Wenn das bei der Komplettbremse schon so ein Murks ist, was meinst du, wie du da bei Schäden oder Garantiesachen erst im Regen stehst.


----------



## Single (10. Juni 2011)

1. Haben die die Gabeln ja da können die auch bestellen etc.
2. Ist die 12er Sick und ich brauche eh eine Gabel, da die 11er im 951 steckt.
3. Die Bremsen sind nicht Topbar, alleine weil sie kein Einheitsbrei sind warte ich darauf


----------



## taff äs häll (10. Juni 2011)

Na immer mit der Ruhe... Andere Leute warten auch...


----------



## Jester (10. Juni 2011)

Single schrieb:


> Dann lass mal die Bremsen los
> !



naja bei 42er reifen muss ich zutrampeln um meinen speed zu bekommen. bei 60ern nicht. aber naja...
wieder zurück zum thema.


----------



## usharhai (11. Juni 2011)

Habe mir mal eine Dorado gegönnt und die 40 von 2008 ersetzt.

leider erst ein Handybild


----------



## Downhoehl (11. Juni 2011)

usharhai schrieb:


> Habe mir mal eine Dorado gegönnt und die 40 von 2008 ersetzt.
> 
> leider erst ein Handybild



Nice 
Hast du die Decals von der Dorado entfernt? kannst du mal ein Bild von vorne machen?


----------



## usharhai (11. Juni 2011)

Habe sie gebraucht gekauft ohne Decals, fast neuzustand. Werde wahrscheinlich morgen gute Fotos machen, dann mache ich auch eines von vorne.


----------



## Downhoehl (11. Juni 2011)

usharhai schrieb:


> Habe sie gebraucht gekauft ohne Decals, fast neuzustand. Werde wahrscheinlich morgen gute Fotos machen, dann mache ich auch eines von vorne.



Das wäre super, Danke. Spiele auch mit dem Gedanken die Decals zu entfernen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (11. Juni 2011)

drauflassen! bitte..


----------



## Downhoehl (12. Juni 2011)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> drauflassen! bitte..




schau mer mal


----------



## werwurm (12. Juni 2011)

nun auch im club ...

fahrbarer aber noch nicht zufriedenstellender zustand


----------



## san_andreas (12. Juni 2011)

Geile Kiste !


----------



## taff äs häll (13. Juni 2011)

Sagt mal Jungs... Ich steh hier gerade vor ner kleinen Aufgabe... Den Sag am Hinterbau ermittle ich doch am Dämpfer bzw. an der Kolbenstange oder? ;-)

D.h. ich habe ja beim CCDB einen Hub von 76mm, also müsste ich bei idealen 34% Sag welche von Intense angegeben sind, wenn mich stehend auf dem Bike befinde die Kolbenstange im "Stand" um 25,84 also um ca. 26mm eindrücken? So korrekt?

Weil ein Kollege meinte ich muss den Sag direkt am Hinterbau messen... Das verwirrt mich gerade, vor allem, da man das M9 ja mit 3 verschiedenen FW-Einstellungen fahren kann und dementsprechen müsste der Sag ja auch immer ein anderer sein...

Hab da gerade echt ne Denkblockade... Also wie macht ihr das? ;-)


----------



## DH_RYDA (13. Juni 2011)

am Dämpferhub gemessen stimmt der Sag dann immer, natürlich wird das je Übersetzungverhältnis anders übertragen.
34% sag sind klarerweise bei 9" mehr wie bei 8,5" usw...


----------



## taff äs häll (13. Juni 2011)

Alles klar... dann hatte ich wohl doch recht...  Dann werd ich mal schauen, dass ich die 2,6cm sag bekomme am Dämpfer und dann passt das! ;-)


----------



## fox-ranger (13. Juni 2011)

werwurm schrieb:


> nun auch im club ...
> 
> fahrbarer aber noch nicht zufriedenstellender zustand



sehr sehr schön! von rot auf schwarz?
was ist denn nicht gut??

mein chrome black kommt morgen!!


----------



## fox-ranger (13. Juni 2011)

hier mal ein bild.. chrome black M9 und 2012 fox 40


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anderl-BAY (13. Juni 2011)

Mir gefällt die 2012er Kashima nicht, find die schrift aufm Standrohr geht mal garnicht,
gefällt mir meine 2011er viel viel besser =(


----------



## san_andreas (13. Juni 2011)

Mann, Mann, Mann, eine krasse Kiste nach der anderen hier !


----------



## werwurm (13. Juni 2011)

fox-ranger schrieb:


> sehr sehr schön! von rot auf schwarz?
> was ist denn nicht gut??



ich bin total überfordert mit der dämpfereinstellung und leider noch ne 400er feder drin (bei 65kilo) - da lief mein alter schon besser. die ersten abfahrten dachte ich ich hätte einen platten hinten.

sonst .. pedale zwar leicht und rot aber klein und halten nichts aus .. schon verbogen ... ah und noch was .. der ah-so-tolle-über-däpfer hat nach dem ersten tag ordentlich öl aus dem high speed compression gelassen .... und sonst? die kiste klappert ja ordentlich und es nervt....
... hmmm ich glaube genug gemeckert .....

eins ist sicher ... ein m9 läuft nicht sooo viel besser wie die anderen rahmen und macht aus einem keinen oberheizer .... ich komme zwar bisschen schneller durch verbocktes gelände durch, aber in den kurven bin ich genauso schlecht wie vorher. einen pluspunkt hat es (aber ich glaube es liegt bloß am lenkwinkel und länge)  - es gibt ewas mehr sicherheit ...


----------



## agrohardtail (14. Juni 2011)

ich fahr bei 100kg ne 400er feder, stell dein rad erstmal ein und lass den dämpfer reparieren.
komisch deins ist wohl das erste m9 das klapppert. krieg dein rad erst mal in die gänge und dann kannste hier probierne nochmal zu meckern....
und kein rad macht dich zum überfahrer! es gibt räder die bissl mehr aus dir rausholen oder diener anatomie besser taugen, aber es gibt nicht DAS bike.


----------



## werwurm (14. Juni 2011)

agrohardtail schrieb:


> ich fahr bei 100kg ne 400er feder


das wäre mir allerdings aber schon etwas zu weich. aber wenn der sag passt, dann ok... haptsache das ding fühlt sich nicht wie ein sitzklo an



> komisch deins ist wohl das erste m9 das klapppert.


liegt wahrscheinlich an der harten feder. und als vergleich habe ich ja das morewood - das war extrem leise



> krieg dein rad erst mal in die gänge und dann kannste hier probierne nochmal zu meckern....
> und kein rad macht dich zum überfahrer!


ich meine es doch nicht ganz ernst. ich dachte das wäre klar. es muss ja jemand zur abwechslung nicht nur drum schwärmen


----------



## Christiaan (14. Juni 2011)

fox-ranger schrieb:


> hier mal ein bild.. chrome black M9 und 2012 fox 40



ah, Rahmen ueber Pinkbike in den USA geholt sehe ich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fox-ranger (14. Juni 2011)

so, bin am aufbauen...


----------



## fox-ranger (14. Juni 2011)

Christiaan schrieb:


> ah, Rahmen ueber Pinkbike in den USA geholt sehe ich?


ja.. der preis war heiss.. und alles tip top angekommen!


----------



## fox-ranger (14. Juni 2011)

was meint ihr mit dem fox rc4 bin 95Kg und ne 400er ist drin hätte noch eine 500 rcs feder.. probiere mal das MMM seting..


----------



## usharhai (14. Juni 2011)

Hier mal ein Bild von Vorne mit der Dorado. Kommen wahrscheinlich irgendwann noch Custom Decals drauf, muss mir aber zuerst mal überlegen was ich drauf machen soll


----------



## fox-ranger (14. Juni 2011)

powww. mega schön!!


----------



## san_andreas (14. Juni 2011)

Tolles Rad ! Hier ist der Dorado Decal Thread: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=517960&highlight=custom+dorado+decals


----------



## usharhai (14. Juni 2011)

Danke, den Decal Thread habe ich schon gesehen, sieht nicht schlecht aus.


----------



## °Fahreinheit (14. Juni 2011)

Ich würds so lassen. Sieht top aus! Schickes Rad!


----------



## EL_BOB (14. Juni 2011)

fox-ranger schrieb:


> ja.. der preis war heiss.. und alles tip top angekommen!



Wie is das mit Zoll gelaufen? Was hat das gekostet? 

Geiler Rahmen, nebenbei bemerkt!


----------



## werwurm (14. Juni 2011)

übrigens. Falls jemand von euch öllaustritt bei der ersten ausfahrt an der HSC vermerken sollte, ess ist nichts aussergewöhnliches, da die dämpfer von werk aus etwas überfüllt sind. hab heut ne antwort von cane creek bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taff äs häll (14. Juni 2011)

Bzgl. Federhärte ist es aber auch wichtig zu wissen in welchem Travelsetting du den Hinterbau fährst! ;-) wenn du die 9,5" Einstellung fährst dann ca 50lbs härter was die Feder angeht! ;-) was sagt denn der Sag bei deinem Dämpfer? ;-) denke ne 350er sollte die richtige Wahl sein... Ich hab mich bei 98kg nackig für ne 500er entschieden... Fahr den Bock mit 9,5" Travel und weiß noch nicht genau ob ich doch auf ne 450er wechsel... Sollte aber eig. passen! ;-) und vor allem was klappert? ;-) 



werwurm schrieb:


> das wäre mir allerdings aber schon etwas zu weich. aber wenn der sag passt, dann ok... haptsache das ding fühlt sich nicht wie ein sitzklo an
> 
> 
> liegt wahrscheinlich an der harten feder. und als vergleich habe ich ja das morewood - das war extrem leise
> ...


----------



## werwurm (14. Juni 2011)

werde 9" oder sogar nur 8.5" fahren. also laut tabelle 300er feder. Obwohl mir das etwas wenig erscheint, da sich der hinterbau mit der 400er schon sehr weich anfühlt.


----------



## taff äs häll (14. Juni 2011)

Auf den Sag kommts an... Ist nen VPP Rahmen! ;-) Die 300er bzw. ne 350er Feder wirds wohl machen!

Aber könnt ihr mir erzählen warum ihr euch ein M9 kauft und es in dem selben Travel fahren wollt wie das 951 auch kann... Obwohls dazu noch wendiger und leichter ist? Und jetzt kommt nicht mit dem Shit, dass es bricht!

Also ich seh das ganze so, wenn mein Rad 241mm Federweg kann... warum nicht nutzen? Das Setup kann man dementsprechen straff gestalten und man hat immer noch genug reserven...


----------



## teatimetom (14. Juni 2011)

werwurm schrieb:


> übrigens. Falls jemand von euch öllaustritt bei der ersten ausfahrt an der HSC vermerken sollte, ess ist nichts aussergewöhnliches, da die dämpfer von werk aus etwas überfüllt sind. hab heut ne antwort von cane creek bekommen



leichter ölaustritt an den einstellern für compression rebound ist ok,
sofern es nur kurzfristig auftritt.
die dichtungen hinter den verstellern werden schon mal etwas hart bei längerer liegezeit.

siehe auch den cane creek double barrel thread , da hab ich den gesamten emailverkehr mit malcom hadley gepostet.


----------



## werwurm (14. Juni 2011)

straff gestalten und mit reserven fahren bedeutet genauso viel wie etwas weniger federweg und von zeit zur zeit "auf grund" gehen. Ausserdem kann ich den sattel tiefer machen und meine forke hat ja auch nur 200mm. Ich versuche erstmal etwas weniger federweg und mehr "selbst auf dem bike arbeiten" Ein kollege, der wirklich sehr schnell ist, hat mich davon gewarnt aus dem bike einen "Pflug" zu machen. Und da er so schnell ist, höre ich auf ihn.
(nur als vorwarnung - es handelt sich hier nur um's subjektives empfinden)


----------



## werwurm (14. Juni 2011)

teatimetom schrieb:


> leichter ölaustritt an den einstellern für compression rebound ist ok,
> sofern es nur kurzfristig auftritt.
> die dichtungen hinter den verstellern werden schon mal etwas hart bei längerer liegezeit.
> 
> siehe auch den cane creek double barrel thread , da hab ich den gesamten emailverkehr mit malcom hadley gepostet.



ich frag mich warum die von CC das nicht in die FAQ übernehmen. Die werden doch täglich dutzende solche fragen bekommen.


----------



## fox-ranger (14. Juni 2011)

Sram free.
ich war heute ausfahren. hat sich gut angefühlt!
unterschied zum 951 stabilerer gradeauslauf, "M) radstand 120cm mit fox 40 - 951 radstand 17.5 mit boxxer" sobald es aber runtergeht wird es agiler.
ich 95kg
rc4 400lbs sag 35%
Dämpfer einstellungen standard rebound ehr langsam.
headset no angeset fsa 64°
progressiv  mitte 
federweg 9.5
G3 mitte


----------



## taff äs häll (14. Juni 2011)

Solangsam glaub ich, dass ich mit ner 500er Titanfeder echt daneben liege... :-/


----------



## werwurm (14. Juni 2011)

taff äs häll schrieb:


> Solangsam glaub ich, dass ich mit ner 500er Titanfeder echt daneben liege... :-/



du kaufst dir einfach eine feder ohne vorher mit stahl ausprobiert zu haben, was richtig ist?
ausserdem stehen doch die richtwerte im manual. da kann man zum testen anfangen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taff äs häll (14. Juni 2011)

Nene... Ich kann nicht ausprobieren, weil meine Gabel seit ca. 4 Wochen beim Händler bzw. Vertrieb rumschippert, obwohl mir versichert wurde sie wäre sofort lieferbar... -.-

Ich habe die Feder genommen welche mir auf der Intense Homepage bei 9,5" Travel und einem Gewicht von ca. 100kg empfohlen wurde...

Das ist eine 500er... Aber wenn hier Leute fast 100lbs beim gleichen Gewicht leichter fahren...

Naja ich hab erstmal noch ne Cane Creek 450er Stahlfeder... Die wird dann wohl passen... Nuke Proof hat momentan eh keine 450er lieferbar...

Was sagt denn der Sag bei dir? Um auf deine Frage nach der richtigen Feder für dich zurück zu kommen? ;-) 



werwurm schrieb:


> du kaufst dir einfach eine feder ohne vorher mit stahl ausprobiert zu haben, was richtig ist?
> ausserdem stehen doch die richtwerte im manual. da kann man zum testen anfangen...


----------



## Single (14. Juni 2011)

taff äs häll schrieb:


> Solangsam glaub ich, dass ich mit ner 500er Titanfeder echt daneben liege... :-/



Kollege, wie wäre es mit zusammen bauen bisschen fahren und zu entscheiden was du brauchst!
Du kannst den Federhärten "Ausrechner" auf der Intense Seite vom M9 folgen. Bei Crak und mir passt es genau. Habe mir eine 450er bestellt für den 9,5" Federweg. Ich würde sagen du wartest baust es zusammen und schaust dann 
Dann du wirst mindestens eine 500 brauchen! Soweit ich weiß fährt Agro nicht die 9,5" Stellung und beim CCDB ist das sowieso etwas anders. Und wie der Dämpfer eingestellt ist, hat auch was damit zu tun!


----------



## taff äs häll (14. Juni 2011)

Single schrieb:


> Kollege, wie wäre es mit zusammen bauen bisschen fahren und zu entscheiden was du brauchst!
> Du kannst den Federhärten "Ausrechner" auf der Intense Seite vom M9 folgen. Bei Crak und mir passt es genau. Habe mir eine 450er bestellt für den 9,5" Federweg. Ich würde sagen du wartest baust es zusammen und schaust dann



Baust es zusammen...

Du kriegst gleich ne Schelle... Da fliegt dein Kopf von den Schultern!

Wenn die Jungs von BPO meine Gabel endlich mal raussenden würden, wäre ich der Erste der sein Bike an einem Tag aufbaut und am nächsten Tag damit Gas gibt!!!


----------



## Single (14. Juni 2011)

taff äs häll schrieb:


> Baust es zusammen...
> 
> Du kriegst gleich ne Schelle... Da fliegt dein Kopf von den Schultern!
> 
> Wenn die Jungs von BPO meine Gabel endlich mal raussenden würden, wäre ich der Erste der sein Bike an einem Tag aufbaut und am nächsten Tag damit Gas gibt!!!





Ja haben dir ja gesagt, dass die vor Mittwoch oder am Mittwoch nicht kommt! Aber es dreht sich ja nicht immer alles im Single nech...
Ich sage es dir warts ab bis alles da ist bau es zusammen und fahr es! Danach weißt du 100%ig welche feder du brauchst. z.B Gre ist im Rc4 im 951 eine 500 gefahren (es war perfekt) ich fahre bei 10 Kilo mehr eine 550er im CCDB (es ist für Gre und mich perfekt) nur mal so zum Vergleich. Du musst erst damit fahren. Ich bin Gres gefahren und die 400er ist im M9 ein wenig zu weich, also habe ich jetzt die 450er genommen und ich hoffe es sollte passen. Gerade wenn du vorne in der 40 eine härtere feder als Grün fährst/fahren willst musst du den Hinterbau "angleichen" sonst hast du hinten 60% Sag wenn du nach anderen leuten gehst


----------



## taff äs häll (14. Juni 2011)

Single schrieb:


> Ja haben dir ja gesagt, dass die vor Mittwoch oder am Mittwoch nicht kommt! Aber es dreht sich ja nicht immer alles im Single nech...
> Ich sage es dir warts ab bis alles da ist bau es zusammen und fahr es! Danach weißt du 100%ig welche feder du brauchst. z.B Gre ist im Rc4 im 951 eine 500 gefahren (es war perfekt) ich fahre bei 10 Kilo mehr eine 550er im CCDB (es ist für Gre und mich perfekt) nur mal so zum Vergleich. Du musst erst damit fahren. Ich bin Gres gefahren und die 400er ist im M9 ein wenig zu weich, also habe ich jetzt die 450er genommen und ich hoffe es sollte passen. Gerade wenn du vorne in der 40 eine härtere feder als Grün fährst/fahren willst musst du den Hinterbau "angleichen" sonst hast du hinten 60% Sag wenn du nach anderen leuten gehst



Ach... die schicken sie wohl morgen los... wenn ich das Glauben kann...

Und keine Angst... kriegst keine geschallert... Aber solangsam nervt mich dieses Projekt... Das Bike steht hier rum und es fehlt nur die gottverdammte Gabel...

Da machste dir schonmal Gedanken wenn du sowas liest... 

Wird wohl schon passen wenn du mit schnuckeligen 10kg weniger ne 450er bevorzugst! 

Normalerweise bin ich auch der Typ der sein Bike aufbaut, und dann fährt, und dann entscheidet... Aber so nen Projekt hatte ich noch nie... Mit der Laufzeit...


----------



## Single (14. Juni 2011)

taff äs häll schrieb:


> Aber so nen Projekt hatte ich noch nie... Mit der Laufzeit...



Mein 951 lag knapp ein Jahr bei mir rum = Endergebnis kann sich sehen lassen!
Mein M9 liegt jetzt auch schon EWIG hier rum (mit Rahmenwechsel von M nach L) = Endergebnis wird sich auch sehen lassen können. 

Einfach chillig angehen lassen und sich freuen wenn es steht 
Klar ich habs so gemacht, dass ich immer ein fahrbereites Rad neben mir hatte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taff äs häll (14. Juni 2011)

Ich hab hier nur nen Heimtrainer... 

Schon recht... Aber mir fehlt für sowas die Geduld!  Dafür haste mein Respekt! 

Naja... am We ist der Spuk dann ja hoffentlich vorbei! ;-)


----------



## Single (14. Juni 2011)

Ich kann dir jetzt schon sagen, dass die nicht kommen wird!
Bei meinen 40s steht immer noch "Im Zulauf", denke nicht, dass die dann vor dem Wochenende kommt. Aber habe Sascha schon geschrieben, dass er erst dir die 40 geben soll als meine beiden. Denn ich brauche die noch nicht, da Trickstuff sich nicht meldet! Wenn es klappt sehen wir uns am 23. oder 24. in Winterberg ok


----------



## taff äs häll (14. Juni 2011)

Das wäre extrem geil!  Also mir wurde gesagt, dass meine 40 letzte Woche Donnerstag den Vertrieb verlassen hat und im Zulauf zu denen ist... Ich fänds ne Dreistigkeit wenn sie einen damit verarschen!


----------



## Single (14. Juni 2011)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, denke aber nicht das die kommt 
Sonst stände dort: "Lieferbar, im Zulauf" --> dann "Versandfertig"


----------



## fox-ranger (14. Juni 2011)

also ich würde mit 100kg nicht höher gehen als 450lbs das m9 sackt nicht weg wie das 951 überhaupt nicht zu vergleichen!


----------



## Jester (14. Juni 2011)

verstehe nicht wieso ihr euch so heiss macht. baut das bike auf, macht die druckstufe raus und schaut wie der sag ist, wenn ihr drauf hockt. alles andere ist doch sinnloses gerede.

btw tolle neue m9's. ich würd so gern mein m3 L frame gegen ein m9 L frame tauschen. hat nicht wer interesse an einem oldtimer


----------



## Single (14. Juni 2011)

fox-ranger schrieb:


> also ich würde mit 100kg nicht höher gehen als 450lbs das m9 sackt nicht weg wie das 951 überhaupt nicht zu vergleichen!



...Hatte damit auch nichts tun mit dem Vergleich 
Sondern wie die Federhärte Variieren kann


----------



## fox-ranger (16. Juni 2011)

schön


----------



## Christiaan (16. Juni 2011)

Hoffentlich am Samstag 18 Juni Winterberg, das erste mal dieses Saison fahren aufs M9, mal sehne ob mein Hand halt. Leider sieht das wetter wirklich ******** aus


----------



## werwurm (16. Juni 2011)

mein mitleid... ich hab meinen m9 seit letzten freitag und war schon damit in todtnau, lac blanc und tamaro .... und dieses we ist chur angesagt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (16. Juni 2011)

werwurm schrieb:


> mein mitleid... ich hab meinen m9 seit letzten freitag und war schon damit in todtnau, lac blanc und tamaro .... und dieses we ist chur angesagt ...



Habt ihr alle keine Arbeit und keine Familie ?


----------



## werwurm (16. Juni 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Habt ihr alle keine Arbeit und keine Familie ?



ohne arbeit wäre schwer das hobby hier zu finanzieren. aber keine familie - das stmmt. und ein langes letztes wochenende.


----------



## Christiaan (16. Juni 2011)

Und Ich hab schon 14 Wochen eine Hand Verletzung, darum ist es immer noch nicht gebraucht, leider.....


----------



## taff äs häll (16. Juni 2011)

It´s done... Fehlt noch nen IS Adapter für ne 160mm Scheibe für die Saint damit sie an die 40 passt und noch nen bissl Setupspielerei an der Gabel...

Sorry für die Handyfotos... Mach morgen mal gute!


----------



## san_andreas (16. Juni 2011)

Einwandfreies Gerät ! Top !


----------



## bachmayeah (16. Juni 2011)

loyft, auch wenn mir das unterrohr zu leer ist.


----------



## hacke242 (16. Juni 2011)

sehr schön geworden!


----------



## agrohardtail (16. Juni 2011)

Woooohaaaa!


----------



## Crak (16. Juni 2011)

werwurm schrieb:


> mein mitleid... ich hab meinen m9 seit letzten freitag und war schon damit in todtnau, lac blanc und tamaro .... und dieses we ist chur angesagt ...



sag mal bitte wie chur war. Bin erst ab Montag wieder in Savognin. Müssen uns dann mal in chur treffen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## werwurm (17. Juni 2011)

Crak schrieb:


> sag mal bitte wie chur war. Bin erst ab Montag wieder in Savognin. Müssen uns dann mal in chur treffen!



diese woche wird es sicher recht matschig. will mir aber unbedingt die strecke noch vor dem ixs anschauen. anscheinend wird diesmal die obere, neue strecke gefahren. ich frag mich aber wie sie das mit dem langen trettstück an der weide machen wollen und wo sie das ziel setzen.
nächstes we bin ich sicher auch dort. vielleicht noch irgendwann unter der woche.
fährst du den ixs auch mit?


----------



## Crak (17. Juni 2011)

ne muss noch auf meiner 2012er gabel warten denke ich. Und habe keine protektoren deswegen wird das wohl nichts. Bin in Chur auch noch nie gefahren.


----------



## agrohardtail (17. Juni 2011)

neue bremsbeläge, sattel für pds, gabelservice, cleaned out...


----------



## cubebiker (17. Juni 2011)

Mir persönlich viel zu nackt aber wenns dir gefällt...


----------



## taff äs häll (17. Juni 2011)

Mal nen vernünftiges Bild bei Tageslicht!  Hoffentlich kommt morgen mein Bremsadapter!


----------



## °Fahreinheit (17. Juni 2011)

Schon sehr cool, auch wenn mir das M9 etwas too much ist. Aber gefällt sehr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fox-ranger (17. Juni 2011)

sehr schönes M9 das raw!!!


----------



## werwurm (18. Juni 2011)

und hier meine Version von dem "Dreckfänger"











und übrigens, 25,4mm Lenker sind immer noch die Schönsten.


----------



## san_andreas (18. Juni 2011)

Wie bist du mit den Blackspire Pedalen zufrieden ?


----------



## werwurm (18. Juni 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Wie bist du mit den Blackspire Pedalen zufrieden ?



sind Schei*e.... klein, schlechter Grip und nach der ersten ausfahrt verbogen beim Aufsetzen.... Aber leicht sind sie ... 
werden bald ans Hardteil wandern und an das DH Bike kommt irgendwas mit zig Gramm mehr.


----------



## taff äs häll (18. Juni 2011)

Hab mir die Nuke Proof Proton Pedale geholt... sind eigentlich für den Preis recht leicht und gut verarbeitet... Haben ne schöne breite Fläche und massig Griff!  

Ansonsten nen richtig schönes M9! 

Haste denn jetzt bessere Erfahrungen gemacht? ;-) Insbesondere bei der Hinterbauperformance? ;-)


----------



## fox-ranger (19. Juni 2011)

ja sehr schönes M9, guter schutz!! eigentlich gibt es keine "unschöne" M9.


----------



## taff äs häll (19. Juni 2011)

Ich wars heute mal für ne Stunde ohne Regen testrollen aufem Trail!

Es ist sooooooo verdammt flach und tief... Aber es liegt einfach satt auf dem Trail und das Fahrgefühl hat mich einfach umgehauen!


----------



## fox-ranger (20. Juni 2011)

super schön!!


----------



## hacke242 (20. Juni 2011)

wirklich sehr stimmig aufgebaut!
was fährst du für eine federhärte, bei welchem körpergaywicht?
nur mal so.


----------



## taff äs häll (21. Juni 2011)

Ist ne 500er Nuke Proof Titanfeder, fahr den Bock bei 9,5" FW und hab nen Gewicht von 97KG momentan ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hacke242 (23. Juni 2011)

...thx. 
ich teste gerade eine 300er titan bei 9" federweg und 75kg fleisch.


----------



## Christiaan (23. Juni 2011)

Hoffentlich dan wirklich am Wochenende mal aufs M9. in 9" mit 300 Feder bei 72kg mit gear


----------



## hacke242 (23. Juni 2011)

...drück dir die daumen. meiner ist leider noch gebrochen. geht dann aber mitte juli nach leogang.


----------



## werwurm (23. Juni 2011)

hacke242 schrieb:


> ...thx.
> ich teste gerade eine 300er titan bei 9" federweg und 75kg fleisch.



also ich: 67 mit rüstung und 300er ist schon etwas zu weich bei 9" einstellung.


----------



## hacke242 (23. Juni 2011)

...das befürchte ich fast auch. also, falls jemand eine 350er gegen eine 300er titan tauschen möchte, bitte mailden.


----------



## Christiaan (23. Juni 2011)

Sag ist gut mit den 300 Feder, Ich werde es mal sehen, sonst werde Ich es in 8.5" fahren, hahaha


----------



## werwurm (23. Juni 2011)

und bevor jemand anfÃ¤ngt Alles von vorne rein an der Geo umzustellen. Hier ist ein Text aus dem Intense Blog, der mich dazu "motiviert" hat erstmal die Standardeinstellungen zu fahren:
"ItÂs simple really, run everything in the middle and you have what myself, our engineer and design team, our racers and other testers feel is the greatest handling bike. Then go from there to make your personal adjustments, using the following advice:

ÂG3 dropouts move chainstays in 1/4â³ increments. These increments change BB and Head Angle ever-so slightly and varies with tires, fork, etc, but a general baseline is that for every G3 adjustment you make you effect the BB about 1/8â³ and 1/4Â° of head angle.
 ÂShock travel adjustment chips and shock progression do not change any geometry on the bike.
 ÂCane Creek AngleSet head angle adjustments will effect BB slightly, about 1/8â³ per half a degree as a general guideline.

I really want to be clear. Ride the bike in the middle settings of EVERYTHING and you have a fantastic performing DH bike, if you want to start tweaking, make one adjustment, ride it a bunch, and then change something else."


----------



## °Fahreinheit (24. Juni 2011)

Also ich hab ja immer noch massiv Zweifel, dass man das wirklich merkt, in welcher Einstellung das Bike sich gerade befindet. Ob nun 65° oder 64° oder das 1/8" am BB... In einem Blindtest würde das doch vermutlich gnadenlos untergehen. Hauptsache der Hobbyfahrer ist beschäftig. Nur mal so meine subjektive Meinung.


----------



## werwurm (24. Juni 2011)

da muss ich dir recht geben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agrohardtail (24. Juni 2011)

glaub mir das merkt man extrem.
crak fährt das rad so wie es oben steht und ich in der lnagen einstellung. 
man merkt es extrem das sein rad viel kürzer und wendiger ist. schon auf ner parkplatz runde. und das liegt nicht nur an den unterschiedlichen rashmengrößen, denn dann würde man nicht so nen extremen unterschied merken.
was man warscheinlich am stärksten merkt sit die kettenstrebenlänge.
mit der kurzen lässt sich das rad viiiieeeelll einfacher um und in kurven drücken.


----------



## taff äs häll (24. Juni 2011)

Das sind schon Sachen die der normale Radfahrer merkt! ;-) ich fahrs so:

G3 Dropouts in der mittleren Position

O,5 Grad mit dem CC Angle Set

Dämpfer in der mittleren, also linearen Aufhängung vorne

Momentan noch den extremsten FW von 9,5" aber ich denke ich werde auf 9" umsteigen! ;-) 

Also dann alles in der mittleren Einstellung! ;-)


----------



## taff Ã¤s hÃ¤ll (24. Juni 2011)

So! Heute hatte ich dann mal das VergnÃ¼gen das M9 mit funktionierender Vorderrad Bremse auf dem Trail zu bewegen!

Hier mein kleiner Eindruck:

ZunÃ¤chst wollte ich die erste Runde entspannt angehen lassen, vor allem nach ca. 1 1/2 monatiger Bikeabstinenz dank des Verkaufs vom Sunday... 

Aber nach den ersten paar Metern habe ich dann sofort gemerkt, dass sich das M9 einfach nur extrem geil anfÃ¼hlt!  

Ich fands trotz RahmengrÃ¶Ãe L extrem gut durch Anlieger zu bewegen und der Hinterbau arbeitete unaufÃ¤llig und bei Tretpassagen auch recht Wippfrei!  

ZunÃ¤chst lieÃ ich mal die SprÃ¼nge auf dem Hometrail aus, weil ich noch gar keine Ahnung hatte wie sich das Bike verhÃ¤lt... Nach einer Abfahrt allerdings war ich schon so Ã¼berzeugt von dem Bike dass ich mir erstmal ein kleines Gap zum Anfang vorgenommen habe! 

Die Linienwahl danach ist ne kleine Glaubenssache bei unserem Hometrail... es gibt drei MÃ¶glichkeiten... Ich hab heute mal zwei durchgetestet und muss sagen, dass sich mit dem M9 echt beides verdammt schnell anfÃ¼hlte! 

In Kurven fÃ¤hrt sich das Rad sehr agil und lÃ¤sst sich schÃ¶n dirigieren auf dem Trail! In der 241mm Einstellung ist es dazu noch so schluckfreudig wie eine Pornodarstellerin in einer Gangbangszene! 

Die Fox40 war ebenfalls ne super Wahl... FÃ¤hrt sich sauruhig und bÃ¼gelt Ã¼ber Wurzeln und alles andere einfach drÃ¼ber!  

Da sich mein erster Ausritt nach Feierabend auf zwei ganze Abfahrten plus ein paar Linienversuche beschrÃ¤nkt hat, werde ich das Teil am Sonntag mal lÃ¤nger rannehmen!  

Der Cane Creek Double Barrel fÃ¼hlte sich Ã¼brigens mit der auf der Intense Seite empfohlenen Feder fÃ¼r mein Gewicht echt PERFEKT!!! an! ;-) 

Meine Einstellungen habe ich erstmal von Cane Creek Ã¼bernommen: 

 HSC (Umdrehungen rein) â 2 
LSC (Klicks rein) - 14

HSR (Umdrehungen rein) â 2
LSR (Klicks rein) - 17

Ansonsten fahre ich das Rad so wie oben beschrieben und bin echt verdammt happy damit! Ich finde es hat sich gelohnt solange zu warten und ein paar RÃ¼ckschlÃ¤ge bei der Zusammenstellung auf sich zu nehmen!  

Nach einem Nicolai Ufo ST, einem Ironhorse Sunday ist das Intense M9FRO echt ein wÃ¼rdiger Nachfolger und bis jetzt echt das beste Bike welches ich gefahren bin!  Zumindest fÃ¼r meine VerhÃ¤ltnisse... Alles subjektiv! ;-) 

Hab ein paar Videos mit meiner GoPro gemacht und werde diese spÃ¤ter mal hochladen! ;-) 

Cheers!

Phil


----------



## werwurm (24. Juni 2011)

ich bin immer wieder erstaunt, wenn ich solche erfahrungen nach der ersten fahrt höre. das ist so als würde man ein holland-rad gegen einen downhiller tauschen. ich bin vorher einen kurzen eingelenker, mit steilem lenkwinkel gefahren. den habe ich mir aber im laufe der zeit recht gut eingestellt und mich eingewöhnt. der umstieg auf den M9 war für mich kein vergnügen. das ganze ding arbeitet etwas anders. der dämpfer hat in der standardeinstellung gar nicht passend gefedert und die gabel passte plötzlich auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Crak (24. Juni 2011)

hmm bei mir ist es bis jetzt immer so gewesen, dass ich mich auf jedem neuen bike gleich wohler gefühlt habe, und schneller gefahren bin. Ohne das das setup stimmte.


----------



## Geißbock__ (24. Juni 2011)

Hier mal was für die M9 Gemeinde zum Gucken:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/24455897"]INTENSE VTOPO Crew 2011 Serie : 365 D5 on Vimeo[/ame]

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fox-ranger (25. Juni 2011)

schön


----------



## werwurm (25. Juni 2011)

jaja... wenn man nicht schwimmen kann, dann ist die badehose schuld


----------



## °Fahreinheit (25. Juni 2011)

agrohardtail schrieb:


> man merkt es extrem das sein rad viel kürzer und wendiger ist. schon auf ner parkplatz runde. und das liegt nicht nur an den unterschiedlichen rashmengrößen, denn dann würde man nicht so nen extremen unterschied merken.
> .



Also den Unterschied zwischen M und L merkt man auf jeden Fall. 
Meine Aussage bezog sich natürlich auf einen Vergleich bei gleicher Rahmengröße. Und da bleibe ich bei meiner These, dass man das nur bedingt spürt, ob es +-1°. Aber ich will auch niemandem den Spaß verderben.


----------



## fox-ranger (25. Juni 2011)

... gabeln gibts noch aber grössere Badehose nicht.


----------



## teatimetom (25. Juni 2011)

taff äs häll schrieb:


> In der 241mm Einstellung ist es dazu noch so schluckfreudig wie eine Pornodarstellerin in einer Gangbangszene!


----------



## Jester (25. Juni 2011)

@werwurm
also ich bin auch von einem eingelenker mit 170mm federweg auf ein vpp umgestiegen und will seit dem nichts anderes mehr. vielleicht solltest du das setup selbst daher zaubern, statt auf irgendwelche anleitungen zu schauen?
beim eingelenker fährt man ja eher aktiver. ein vpp ist da eher ein bügeleisen, wo aktive fahrweise im federweg verschwindet, wenn man die dämpfung nicht dementsprechend einstellt. vielleicht ist ja auch genau das dein problem?


----------



## taff äs häll (26. Juni 2011)

werwurm schrieb:


> ich bin immer wieder erstaunt, wenn ich solche erfahrungen nach der ersten fahrt höre. das ist so als würde man ein holland-rad gegen einen downhiller tauschen. ich bin vorher einen kurzen eingelenker, mit steilem lenkwinkel gefahren. den habe ich mir aber im laufe der zeit recht gut eingestellt und mich eingewöhnt. der umstieg auf den M9 war für mich kein vergnügen. das ganze ding arbeitet etwas anders. der dämpfer hat in der standardeinstellung gar nicht passend gefedert und die gabel passte plötzlich auch nicht mehr.



Nicolai Ufo und Ironhorse Sunday sind nicht gerade Hollandräder... 

Wie aber schon gesagt! VPP Räder sind schluckfreudig... Check mal das Dämpfersetup welches ich geschrieben hatte! Das hab ich vom Cane Creek Blog abgeschaut und stellt nen gutes Basissetup dar, von welchem du ausgehen kannst! ;-) Ich fands Rad sogar aktiver als mein Sunday!


----------



## werwurm (26. Juni 2011)

ich sag doch nicht, dass das ding nichts taugt. ich liebe es, es ist super. ich nähere mich auch langsam dem richtigen setup und bin auf jeden fall schneller damit.
aber ob man jetzt einen gut eingestellten orange oder norco oder ironhorse, oder... oder fährt. es macht keinen so grossen unterschied. am ende kommt es hauptsächlich auf das können.


----------



## Soulbrother (26. Juni 2011)

fox-ranger schrieb:


> ... ich 95kg...



Ordentliches Männergewicht  ... wie gut kommen denn die Ultimates damit zurecht?


----------



## taff äs häll (26. Juni 2011)

Hier mal ein Video meiner ersten Ausfahrt... Allerdings hakelt es hier und da noch weil ich mit der Verarbeitung der GoPro Videos mit Windows Live Movie Maker echt noch nicht klar komme...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (27. Juni 2011)

So muß das dann aussehen:

[zapiks]52512[/zapiks]


----------



## werwurm (27. Juni 2011)

hehe... zum glück muss man nicht so fahren können, um sich ein m9 kaufen zu dürfen. sonst würde intense nicht viele rahmen verkaufen


----------



## taff äs häll (27. Juni 2011)

Na ich hab die allererste Jungfernfahrt mit meinem Bike gefilmt... Ich glaub da testet keiner direkt die Limits aus...


----------



## werwurm (27. Juni 2011)

taff äs häll schrieb:


> Na ich hab die allererste Jungfernfahrt mit meinem Bike gefilmt... Ich glaub da testet keiner direkt die Limits aus...



nagut. dann hast du noch ne woche um so ein video nachzuliefern.


----------



## Single (27. Juni 2011)

Gut das es nicht ums Können sondern um Spaß geht


----------



## Icono (27. Juni 2011)

Wo der Orang Utan mit ihm durchgeht ist echt das geilste


----------



## Crak (27. Juni 2011)

Spaß hat dexter bestimmt am mt prevost herr single..der trail ist sooooo guuut! hätte ich gerade mal wieder bock drauf


----------



## Single (28. Juni 2011)

Nimm mich mit, bin dabei!


----------



## Christiaan (28. Juni 2011)

So endlich mal gefahren, Hand ist noch nicht ganz besser, aber es ging. Mann, scheiss Wetter in Winterberg letzten Sontag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iRider (28. Juni 2011)

Christiaan, wie fährst Du ohne Pedale????


----------



## Christiaan (28. Juni 2011)

iRider schrieb:


> Christiaan, wie fährst Du ohne Pedale????





Das ist ein geheim, kann Ich dir Leider nicht sagen........(So geht es besser im auto, hahaha)


----------



## MöchtegernFreak (28. Juni 2011)

Aktueller Status : 

Waiting for my Intense M9
Size M
Matt Black

Vooooooooorfreude


----------



## Single (28. Juni 2011)

Wie haste es vor aufzubauen?


----------



## MöchtegernFreak (28. Juni 2011)

Hab Crak's 40iger mit Pornobeschichtung erworben.
Der rest ist noch komplett offen.
So schwarz wie möglich, vielleicht ganz ganz wenig blau ( Vorbau, Naben)
Bin offen für Vorschläge, nur zu


----------



## agrohardtail (28. Juni 2011)

im rasta look deemax ultimate, roter lenker, grüne pedale, rest schwarz^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MöchtegernFreak (28. Juni 2011)

Ne lieber nicht, die Deemax kommen aber echt sehr nice in so nem Stealth Bomber, siehe Single's M9


----------



## Single (28. Juni 2011)

meins sollte nächste Woche stehen 
Warte nur noch auf die Gabel


----------



## ecbguerilla (28. Juni 2011)

Single schrieb:


> meins sollte nächste Woche stehen
> Warte nur noch auf die Gabel



Welche Gabel jetzt?


----------



## MöchtegernFreak (28. Juni 2011)

Bei mir dauerts noch 4-8 wochen, leider
Und dann geht erst das Aufbauen los


----------



## werwurm (28. Juni 2011)

und ich hab meinen rahmen schon beschädigt. mit taco ordentlich auf stein aufgesetzt, und das gewinde aus einem loch der iscg aufnahme "rausgezogen" .. vielleicht sogar eins der aufnahmen etwas verbogen .... ah .. taco und kettenblatt auch etwas verzogen ... oh mann in diesem tempo überlebt der rahmen keine zwei saisons

jetzt weiss ich warum ich bis jetzt noch nie so ein taco am bike hatte... :-(


----------



## agrohardtail (28. Juni 2011)

naja, das muss aber nen grober fehler gewesen sein.
mein taco hatte auch schon gut zu tun, aber bis auf tiefere macken habe ich nix.


----------



## werwurm (28. Juni 2011)

grober fehler? ... einfach drüberbrettern.. 

naja ... war m5.... und nun muss m6 gewinde hin.


----------



## Single (29. Juni 2011)

ecbguerilla schrieb:


> Welche Gabel jetzt?




Fox 40 2012


----------



## dh-siblings (5. Juli 2011)

hi mal ne frage, habt ihr bei euren m9 auch so ein (wackeln) im hinterbau? also wenn es steht und ich heb den sattel an sagt der hinterbau nach hinten?? mfg


----------



## werwurm (5. Juli 2011)

ja ... sind die unteren lager .. zieh die nach ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dh-siblings (5. Juli 2011)

ah ok cool dank dir..


----------



## cubebiker (5. Juli 2011)

Bei mir waren es die oberen, fette die und zieh die auch nach ;-)


----------



## MöchtegernFreak (5. Juli 2011)

So heute den Laufradsatz in Auftrag gegeben 

Es geht vorwärts


----------



## dh-siblings (5. Juli 2011)

jo cool hab mir schon sorgen gemacht..  jo dann werd ich das mal tun....


----------



## werwurm (5. Juli 2011)

wird sich aber auch immer wieder lösen .... ich muss meine nach jedem we nachziehen


----------



## Jester (5. Juli 2011)

hat das m9 keine madenschrauben mehr zur sicherung? sonst mach loctide 243 ans gewinde


----------



## the donkey (5. Juli 2011)

Ich hab kein Intense träum aber davon.
Lese schon sehr lang mit und frag mich doch nun schon ob das bei aller Performance sein kann! Ich kauf mir einen sehr hochwertig gefertigten Rahmen mit top Optik genialen Schweißnähten und ebenso überall gelobten Fahrwerk für nicht wenige Euros und soll dann die Schrauben nach jedem WE nachziehen oder mit Schraubensicherung versehen, weil es vielleicht vom Hersteller versäumt wurde die richtigen Schrauben sprich mit Schraubensicherung versehene Schrauben zu montieren! Ich kauf mir also einen Porsche Turbo und muß nach jeder Ausfahrt die Schrauben nachziehen! 
Seid mir bitte nicht böse aber das kann in der Preisklasse nicht sein!


----------



## werwurm (5. Juli 2011)

porsche turbo ist ein strassenwagen. ein 997 GT3 Cup wird mit sicherheit nach jedem rennen partiell zerlegt und gewartet....


----------



## Downhill Lucki (6. Juli 2011)

hochwertige mtb teile erfordern halt einfach immer bisschen wartung!
und ein paar schrauben nach jeden we mal nachziehen ist ne aufgabe von 30 sec! 
ich prüf nach jedem we alle schrauben am rad und das ist auch kein aufwand!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## werwurm (6. Juli 2011)

so ist es ... ich investiere durchaus ne stunde wöchentlich um die kiste auf trapp zu halten. es gibt nach jedem we irgendwas zu tun


----------



## °Fahreinheit (6. Juli 2011)

Downhill Lucki schrieb:


> hochwertige mtb teile erfordern halt einfach immer bisschen wartung!



Also da würde ich deutlich widersprechen. Ein so teurer Rahmen sollte nicht einfach anfangen zu wackeln. Vielleicht wurde Locktide an den Schrauben vergessen, dann wäre das ja leicht zu beheben. Aber jedes WE die Lager nachziehen müssen würde ich nicht akzeptieren. Das muss man bei günstigeren Rahmen ja auch nicht. 

So richtig "gepflegt" hab ich mein Rad im Januar zum letzten Mal. Nach jedem Fahren kurz Gabel/Dämpfer und ggf. Kette abwischen abwischen und gut is... Mehr is eigentlich nicht nötig, finde ich. Läuft alles bestens.


----------



## dh-siblings (6. Juli 2011)

da muss ich den herren recht geben,warte mein m9 auch nach jedem fahren. klar kostet der bock viel geld is ja auch ein fro,wenn man sein bike liebt und pflegt denke ich ist es kein aufwand,teile check,bremsen , gehört dazu find ich.
wobei ich sagen muss das das mit dem hinterbau auch beim v10 vorkommt,durch die aufhängung,beim 951 eher nich weil da der hinterbau ja vom dämpfer gehalten wird.. 
dh heißt ja nich nur fahren,sondern auch schrauben..


----------



## san_andreas (6. Juli 2011)

Am besten macht man es wohl so penibel wie Soulbrother. Der hat den Rahmen vor der Montage zerlegt, gefettet und mit Loctite wieder zusammengebaut.


----------



## Geißbock__ (6. Juli 2011)

Vorneweg möchte ich sagen, das ich Intense mag, die Bikes ungemein gerne fahre und auch welche besitze. Die Rahmen benötigen eine kundige Hand und viel Zeit (Nerven). Einige waren so schief, dass sie reklamiert werden mussten, da sich sie Lager von alleine zerbröselten, nach wenigen Fahrten. Mein Socom und 951  sind zum Glück schnurgerade und benötigen somit kein Locktide. Bei meinem Uzzi sieht das ganze anders aus. Ohne Locktide würde sich nach kurzem die oberen Schrauben lösen. Ich weiß, sie sind handgeschweißt und haben den extraördinären Flair, aber ich kann es verstehen, dass das auf Unverständis stößt.


----------



## san_andreas (6. Juli 2011)

Sorry, handmade ist da aber keine Entschuldigung. Mein Alutech Pudel war schnurgerade. Und das mit angeflaschtem Getriebe. Und auch mein Foes, das ich neulich das erst Mal zerlegt habe, paßt 1a wieder zusammen ohne Verziehen.
Ob die Rahmen wieder gut zusammenpassen ist einzig und allein einer peniblen Richtarbeit beim Hersteller geschuldet.

Ist halt bei Intense so bißchen wie mit italienischen Sportwagen. Die brauchen auch viel Liebe und Ersatzteile sind extrem teuer.
Dafür laufen sie top !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Single (6. Juli 2011)

Ich zerlege meine Bikes komplett nach jedem Muddy Weekend.
Sonst 1 mal in 1-2 Monaten.
Nach jedem fahren werden Dichtungen gesäubert und gewartet. Bis jetzt ist alles wie neu <3
Nur meine Decals und Kurbel hat keine Farbe mehr


----------



## °Fahreinheit (6. Juli 2011)

Single schrieb:


> Ich zerlege meine Bikes komplett nach jedem Muddy Weekend.Sonst 1 mal in 1-2 Monaten.



Schrauben/Gewinde und Dichtungen werden auch nicht besser, wenn man sie ständig rein- und rausschraubt. Solange nichts wackelt und die Dichtungen i.O. sind, würde ich alles äußerlich reinigen. Im Winter dann mal Service. Mehr is zumindest aus meiner Erfahrung nicht notwendig.


----------



## Single (6. Juli 2011)

Ja ich mache die Dichtungen sauber  zerlege die nicht


----------



## Jester (6. Juli 2011)

Jester schrieb:


> *hat das m9 keine madenschrauben mehr zur sicherung? sonst mach loctide 243 ans gewinde*



kann mir das mal einer von den fachkundlern beantworten, statt sich hier in kindergelaber zu verlaufen wegen wartung? dh ist halt die formel1 des radsports. wer nicht regelmäßig wartet weint in anderen topics über schlechte performance herum


----------



## Downhill Lucki (6. Juli 2011)

doch, das hat schon noch madenschrauben! die halten auch recht gut, nur die untere schraube des unteren links geht halt trotzdem ab und zu etwas locker, sodass ich die nach 2 tagen fahren etwa 20° wieder zudrehen kann!

btw: wer kauft sich denn bitte ein rad für zig tausende von euro und wertet es nicht richtig und putzt es nicht? das ist doch wohl standard! ich schraube jede woche mindestens 3 stunden an dem teil, sodass es dann wieder wie neu da steht! dann kann man auch in bikepark fahren und das bike funzt auch zu 100%! 

am liebsten sind mir ja immer die leute, die in der früh im park ankommen und erstmal ne stunde am bike schrauben, bis es endlich läuft! und dann noch voll den stress machen, weil sie irgendein kleinteil brauchen oder so!

wenn wer keine lust auf schrauben hat, soll er sich nen umf kaufen, ne saison fahren und aufn schrott werfen!


----------



## teatimetom (6. Juli 2011)

Downhill Lucki schrieb:


> doch, das hat schon noch madenschrauben! die halten auch recht gut, nur die untere schraube des unteren links geht halt trotzdem ab und zu etwas locker, sodass ich die nach 2 tagen fahren etwa 20° wieder zudrehen kann!
> 
> btw: wer kauft sich denn bitte ein rad für zig tausende von euro und wertet es nicht richtig und putzt es nicht? das ist doch wohl standard! ich schraube jede woche mindestens 3 stunden an dem teil, sodass es dann wieder wie neu da steht! dann kann man auch in bikepark fahren und das bike funzt auch zu 100%!
> 
> ...



also wenn ich pro 2 tage fahren noch 3 stunden schrauben müsste - würde ich nimmer viel zum fahren kommen 

ich warte im regelfall nur wenn irgendwas geräusche macht oder etwas vom rad abfällt oder komisch federt....

warum lockert sich der untere link trotz madenschraube und locktite ?
das ist aber nicht im sinne des erfinders.

das mit dem UMF verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## Single (6. Juli 2011)

Downhill Lucki schrieb:


> btw: wer kauft sich denn bitte ein rad für zig tausende von euro und wertet es nicht richtig und putzt es nicht? das ist doch wohl standard! ich schraube jede woche mindestens 3 stunden an dem teil, sodass es dann wieder wie neu da steht! dann kann man auch in bikepark fahren und das bike funzt auch zu 100%!



Meine Meinung


----------



## Jester (6. Juli 2011)

teatimetom schrieb:


> oder etwas vom rad abfällt





selbst ein eher günstiges Rad muss man regelmäßig warten. es steht ja sogar in jeder anleitung. nur soweit lesen die meisten ja nicht mehr.

an meinem oldtimer (m3) gehen die unteren umlekerbolzen auch immer lose. seit ich die gewinde von bolzen und umlenker RICHTIG entfettet habe und das ganze mit einem klecks 243er loctite versehen habe lockert sich nichts mehr und das seit anfang des jahres


----------



## °Fahreinheit (7. Juli 2011)

Es geht ja nicht darum, dass man ein Rad nicht wartet. Nur sollte es aus meiner Sicht einfach nicht notwendig sein, nach jeder Fahrt schrauben zu müssen. Dazu sind Dichtungen etc ja da. Ich persönlich hätte echt keine Lust und auch gar keine Zeit nach jedem WE im Keller zu stehen. M9 is dann wohl nichts für mich. Ist das 951 auch so pflegeintensiv?


----------



## Jester (7. Juli 2011)

ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das es mit dem loctite nicht hält und nach jeder fahr locker ist. wichtig ist, dass es fett/ölfrei ist. sonst hält es nicht so wie es soll. vielleicht können die m9-driver das ja mal ausprobieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taff äs häll (7. Juli 2011)

Fakt ist....

Es gibt kein Wartungsfreies Bike...

Die Lager bei JEDEM Downhillbike erwarten ein gewisses Maß an Pflege... 

Eigentlich bei jedem Fully, welches Lager besitzt und bei staubigen, matschigen und allem möglichen Wetter bewegt wird... 

Es gibt kein Bike welches keine Pflege bedarf... Kannst dir beim M9 auch sparen und spendierst ihm öfters nen Lagerwechsel! 

Kannste aber auch bei nem Lapierre, Demo oder was weiss ich machen...

Je mehr Lager am Bike vorhanden sind, desto mehr Pflege bedarf es auch...

Ich persönlich wasche mein Bike fast nach jedem Bikeparkbesuch und schmiere die Kette nach und achte darauf, dass drehende Teile etc. alle reibungsfrei funktionieren! 

Mindestens 1 oder 2 mal im Monat zerleg ich es komplett und reinige alles penibel und fette es nach bzw. öle es nach! 

Danach sieht das Bike dann meist wieder aus wie am ersten Tag! 

Der Aufwand lohnt sich trotzdem... 

Nicht umsonst wird im Worldcup ein so immenser Pflegeaufwand betrieben und die Bikes erhalten jeden Tag einen "rebuild"... ;-) 

Wartung und Pflege gehört dazu... Und die gehört auch dazu wenn du dir nen Porsche Turbo kaufst! 

Das Teil würde von mir nur ne Handwäsche bekommen und danach würde es mit nem feinen Tuch abgeledert und anschließend aufpoliert mit Watte... Ist auch nen Aufwand!


----------



## MöchtegernFreak (7. Juli 2011)

Welches Fett verwendet ihr für die Lager?


----------



## MT3ike (7. Juli 2011)

°Fahreinheit schrieb:


> Ist das 951 auch so pflegeintensiv?


  Logisch !!!


----------



## Jester (7. Juli 2011)

renolit redax fett. das ist ein sehr zähes, gut haftendes, säure und wasserbeständiges fett. 
da die lager eh nicht rotieren ist ein zähes fett sinnvoller meiner meinung nach


----------



## MöchtegernFreak (7. Juli 2011)

Alles klar.
Hat sonst noch jemand ein Fett zu empfehlen?


----------



## Geißbock__ (7. Juli 2011)

Entweder von Liqui Molly Langzeitfett mit MOs2 oder halt Philwood waterproof Grease (das gefällt mir persönlich sehr gut, da es sich gut mit der Fettpresse einpressen lässt).


----------



## san_andreas (7. Juli 2011)

Nutze seit Jahren den Park Tool Klassiker.


----------



## cubebiker (7. Juli 2011)

Philwood wenn se aussen liegen und man dran kommt oder das Prep M für die Presse, ist schön glitschi


----------



## MöchtegernFreak (7. Juli 2011)

Dankö, dann werd ich mal schauen, dass ich da auch gleich nachfette, sobald der Rahmen da ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the donkey (10. Juli 2011)

Meine Anmerkung hatt doch für mehr Diskussion gesorgt als gedacht und auch erwartet in diesem doch sehr exklusiven Bereich!
Ich muß jedoch sagen das es schon klar ist sein Bike zu pflegen und hier und da auch div. Teile bei entsprechendem Gebrauch zu tauschen oder zu warten keine Frage.
Doch muß ich auch sagen, daß es in diesem Bereich nicht darum geht ein Sportgerät bei artgerechter Haltung zu Pflegen sondern um Dinge die der Hersteller bei seiner Entwicklung einfach zu beachten hat weil hat wenn er einen bestimmten Verkaufspreis erzielen möchte. Da muß ich einfach wieder zu meinem Beispiel mit dem Porsche greifen(es ist übrigens egal ob Turbo oder GT 3 RS oder was auch immer) im Highend Bereich,wie sonst auch, ist der Hersteller für sein prodziertes Produkt verantwortlich egal ob ich es für Rennen nutze oder nur zum Eis holen. Dafür bekommt er nun schließlich etwas mehr Geld und es muß funtionieren.
Und wenn das Produkt im Detail Fehler hat ist das nicht das Problem des Endverbrauchers sonder des Herstellers egal ob ich das Bike in der Woche 100mal zerlege und reinige und Lager putze oder erneuere usw.


----------



## taff äs häll (10. Juli 2011)

Wenn du einen Serienporsche zum Rennen fahren auf einer Rennstrecke benutzt wird sich der Hersteller bestimmt jeglicher Verantwortung und Garantie entziehen... ;-) 

Und Bikehersteller können auch nicht vor allem gefeit sein! Mein Hinterbau macht überhaupt keinen Mucks und die Lager werde ich die Tage mal nachfetten... Machen aber noch keinen Laut! ;-) und fest ist auch noch alles! ;-) komisch gelle? :-D


----------



## Single (11. Juli 2011)

Schon mal die Decals drauf geklatscht. Bis die Gabel kommt dauert es noch gefühlte 20 Jahre...  







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MöchtegernFreak (11. Juli 2011)

@ single, sehr schönes teil, jetzt kann ichs gar nichtmehr erwarten bis meiner da ist, läufräder sind auch schon in auftrag gegeben


----------



## MT3ike (12. Juli 2011)

Single schrieb:


> Schon mal die Decals drauf geklatscht. Bis die Gabel kommt dauert es noch gefühlte 20 Jahre...



Das Unterrohr-decal find ich super ;-)


----------



## san_andreas (12. Juli 2011)

Sehr schön, Single ! (Aber Bilder bitte ins Album, ist bequemer.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (12. Juli 2011)

ich finde das personalisierte Unterrohr too much; aber: wayne!?


----------



## ecbguerilla (12. Juli 2011)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> ich finde das personalisierte Unterrohr too much; aber: wayne!?



Aber zu Single passt, hopp hopp aufbauen!


----------



## Single (12. Juli 2011)

mache nachher mal ein schönes Bild fürs Album.
beim Unterrohr wollte ich den Decal, weil ich keinen Einheitsbrei haben wollte und es somit ein "Unikat" ist. Dachte eigentlich, dass die Decals glänzend sind aber naja so lass ich es erstmal 

Meine 40 soll Ende Juli kommen also Anfang Dezember :kotz:


----------



## Single (12. Juli 2011)

So nochmal ein frisches Bild fürs Forum.
Bei mir ziehen jedoch die Decals Luft, was kann ich dagegen machen? Stört mich ein wenig ._.


----------



## stylehead (12. Juli 2011)

heiss! aber das "unikat" gelaber nervt...
warum packst du derweil nicht einfach eine andere gabel rein? dorado? bilde mir ein gelesen zu haben, dass du die ja sowieso antesten wolltest...


----------



## Single (12. Juli 2011)

Habe mich für die 40 entschieden 
Bin mit der 11er mehr als zufrieden und die 12er soll noch nen tucken besser laufen. Wenn ich irgendwann nochmal was finanzieren möchte dann wird es auf jedenfall eine Dorado 
Aber zunächst kommt die 40 rein.

Wegen den Decals: Ich wollte das meins nicht aussieht wie das der anderen und mir das nachmachen kann  So bleibst für mich persönlich sehr schön.


----------



## Icono (12. Juli 2011)

Zur Klebefolie:
Ist das ein großer Streifen oder sind die Buchstaben einzeln? Wenn ein großer - dann einfach die Folie mit einer Hand auf Spannung halten (nicht zu doll, aber auch nicht zu wenig) und mit der anderen Hand und einem Hilfgegenstand wie etwa mehrere Blätter Papier o.Ä. nehmen, um sauber drüberzustreichen.


----------



## Single (12. Juli 2011)

ich denke ich habe es hinbekommen, schaue morgen nochmal nach ob es geholfen hat


----------



## teatimetom (12. Juli 2011)

ist jetzt ein bisschen spät aber nassverkleben hätte dir geholfen 
probiers nächstes mal mit einem wasserfilm zwischen bauteil und folie, da streichst du dann alle bläschen mit einem spachtel raus und perfekt.

ist das der M9 in Medium? gruss


----------



## Single (12. Juli 2011)

Jip ist schon das neue in Medium, hatte ja vorher das in Large


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (13. Juli 2011)

Wasser mit Spüli hilft da am besten. Da kann man es lang genug verschieben und anpassen. Trocknen lassen, fertig !

@Single: mach doch die 40 aus dem 951 rein, da kannst du das M9 wenigstens mal probefahren.


----------



## Crak (13. Juli 2011)

so weit denkt der junge nicht...wäre ja zu einfach


----------



## san_andreas (13. Juli 2011)

Oder er befürchet, dass er das 951er dann gar nicht mehr will.


----------



## Single (13. Juli 2011)

Och Jungs, ich habe doch nen "ganz guten DHler" der rollt. 
Ich habs nicht eilig mit dem M9. Es soll einfach nur (perfekt) am Ende werden.


----------



## san_andreas (13. Juli 2011)

Sollst du doch auch machen, wie du willst. Ich würde die Wand hochgehen ! 
Außerdem ist der Umbau ja ne Sache von 10 Minuten.


----------



## Single (13. Juli 2011)

bringt mir dann ja nichts 
Kann ich das M9 mal rollen. Bin es ja schon von Gre gefahren ich weiß ja was es kann.
Ich freue mich schon tierisch drauf  
Alles ist bis in letzte Detail geplant und umgesetzt


----------



## SVK1899 (13. Juli 2011)

Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude........!


----------



## berndguggi (16. Juli 2011)

Ich möchte bei meinem M9 von der One auf die Saint wechseln.

Kann mir jemand helfen weiche Adapter ich für die Montage der Saint Bremse vorne und hinten brauche ? Gabel ist eine Fox 40 aus 2009. Scheiben sind je 200 mm. Danke im Voraus !


----------



## taff äs häll (16. Juli 2011)

berndguggi schrieb:


> Ich möchte bei meinem M9 von der One auf die Saint wechseln.
> 
> Kann mir jemand helfen weiche Adapter ich für die Montage der Saint Bremse vorne und hinten brauche ? Gabel ist eine Fox 40 aus 2009. Scheiben sind je 200 mm. Danke im Voraus !



Hinten nen ganz normalen IS2000 Adapter für Scheiben von 200mm Größe und für die Fox40 brauchst du nen 160mm IS2000 Adapter ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marci0 (17. Juli 2011)

Custom Decals, new style for my bitch.


----------



## taff äs häll (17. Juli 2011)

Very high crown...

But's a nice looking bike! Very gnarly combination of the two colours!


----------



## marci0 (17. Juli 2011)

taff äs häll schrieb:


> Very high crown...
> 
> But's a nice looking bike! Very gnarly combination of the two colours!



Many tnx  

I was not convinced of the red, but once you've seen the end result and I really like the decals changed!


----------



## taff äs häll (17. Juli 2011)

marci0 schrieb:


> Many tnx
> 
> I was not convinced of the red, but once you've seen the end result and I really like the decals changed!



Yes!

It´s looking really good! But i would change the seat... Maybe a Selle Italia SLR for the racy look!


----------



## marci0 (18. Juli 2011)

the crown so high is only a test, I think I will put it slightly lower as I had before


----------



## Single (18. Juli 2011)

Ein paar Part Bilder von mir. Falls es fragen dies bezüglich gibt, ruhig fragen 

Bremshebel:





Bremssattel:





Pedale:





Vorbau:





Kurbel:





Schaltung:





Sind erstmal ein paar Einblicke für den Aufbau 
Kleinigkeiten fehlen noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crak (18. Juli 2011)

ich sag ja wird schlecht.


----------



## san_andreas (18. Juli 2011)

Mein Reden....was soll das für eine vermurkste Kiste werden !

Schöne Bremse, nur die Schelle ist unpraktisch.


----------



## taff äs häll (18. Juli 2011)

Alles stealth...  Wird sehr gut! 

Aber Bilder vom aufgebauten Bike wären schöner...


----------



## cubebiker (18. Juli 2011)

Neu Syntace Flatrider 800mm (mir passt er perfekt)
und Sram Elixir X0 Bremse


----------



## taff äs häll (18. Juli 2011)

Schön! 

Aber nen Direct Mount wäre noch schöner... ;-)


----------



## Single (18. Juli 2011)

Sry, aber wollte auch mal was schlechtes aufbauen  

Wegen der Schelle: OUH JAAAAAAAAA!!! Meine war schon kaputt... Ohne das ich die montiert habe. Aber Service ist bei Trickstuff gaaaaaaaaaanz oben. Kurz angeklingelt, schon ist eine neue unterwegs 
Die Leute sind TOP!!!


----------



## Christiaan (18. Juli 2011)

Wird TOP!

Ich sehe, dus has die neue Twenty6 Prerunner? Deine Achse ist anders als meine


----------



## Crak (18. Juli 2011)

das ist bei den teuren modellen so. Bei den günstigen anders. Habe beides. Die oberen sind die besseren.


----------



## haha (18. Juli 2011)

Hängt vom Modelljahr ab. Die 2011er Modelle sehen alle so aus wie die von Single. Die 2010er haben noch die Achse ohne Pedalschlüsselaufnahme. 
Außerdem sind die 2011er vom Pedalbody nochmal ein paar mm breiter.


----------



## Crak (18. Juli 2011)

und daher viel besser. die orangenen und grünen wurden leider nie so produziert oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christiaan (18. Juli 2011)

Ich hab die 2010, sind 264 gramm, aber denke die neue sind starker


----------



## Single (19. Juli 2011)

Ich find die richtig Sick! Twenty6 4 life unso


----------



## Crak (19. Juli 2011)

hatte bis jetzt keine nervigeren pedalen...


----------



## Downhill Lucki (19. Juli 2011)

ich find die auch richtig geil! der grip ist perfekt und schön leicht sind sie auch! brauchen halt etwas pflege...


----------



## MöchtegernFreak (20. Juli 2011)

Heute die freudige eMail bekommen.
Am Freitag geht mein Rahmen in den Verandt und ist dann Mitte bis Ende nächster Woche beim Händler meines Vertrauens und dürfte dann übernächste Woche bei mir sein 

Laufräder werden auch nächste Woche fertig,
es geht voran juhu


----------



## MöchtegernFreak (20. Juli 2011)

Gerade auf der Intense Facebook Seite gefunden, sieht auch seeeeehr schick aus.
Die Farbe nur für den Amerikanischen Markt?
Oder 2012er Farbe? Oder doch nur Showbike?


----------



## fox-ranger (21. Juli 2011)

schön


----------



## Single (21. Juli 2011)

Richtig Sexy


----------



## san_andreas (21. Juli 2011)

Gutes Rad !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhill Lucki (21. Juli 2011)

sehr gut! wo hast du denn die neue bos her? hast du nen vergleich zur alten? mal gewogen? die kommt nächstes jahr bei mir auch ans rad!


----------



## MöchtegernFreak (21. Juli 2011)

Sehr schickes M9.

Kurze Frage in die Runde, Sattelstützendurchmesser ist 31.6, welchen Sattelklemmendurchmesser brauch ich?
Habs hier mal irgendwoe gelesen, kann es aber leider nichtmehr finden.

Danke schonmal


----------



## taff äs häll (21. Juli 2011)

34,9mm


----------



## MöchtegernFreak (21. Juli 2011)

Dankeschön


----------



## san_andreas (21. Juli 2011)

@Lucki: wie bist du bisher mit dem M9 zufrieden ?


----------



## fox-ranger (21. Juli 2011)

die neu bos ist deutlich leichter als die alte, ich sage wie die  2011 boxxer team.

gekauft bei:
www.dirt-bike.ch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shocker (21. Juli 2011)

Farbe wird es als Custom Color geben!!!


----------



## Downhoehl (21. Juli 2011)

Shocker schrieb:


> Farbe wird es als Custom Color geben!!!


----------



## MöchtegernFreak (21. Juli 2011)

@ Shocker, danke, hab ich wohl zu früh gekauft, sieht sehr sehr schick aus.

Naja übernächste Woche müsste ich endlich mein mattschwarzes stealth Biest haben


----------



## fox-ranger (22. Juli 2011)

MöchtegernFreak schrieb:


> @ Shocker, danke, hab ich wohl zu früh gekauft, sieht sehr sehr schick aus.
> 
> Naja übernächste Woche müsste ich endlich mein mattschwarzes stealth Biest haben


----------



## Downhoehl (22. Juli 2011)

Shocker schrieb:


> Farbe wird es als Custom Color geben!!!



Besteht die Chance die Farbe bei euch auf der Eurobike "Live" zu sehen?


----------



## Downhill Lucki (23. Juli 2011)

@fox-ranger: danke, werd mir mal diese entlüftungen für die gabel holen.

@san andreas: sehr gut bisher. fährt sich echt sau gut. nur die wartung des unteren links und der durch dreck sehr knarzanfällige steuersatz nerven.


----------



## Shocker (24. Juli 2011)

kann ich gern versuchen das neon mit auf dem Stand zu haben!


----------



## dantist (25. Juli 2011)

haha schrieb:


> Hängt vom Modelljahr ab. Die 2011er Modelle sehen alle so aus wie die von Single. Die 2010er haben noch die Achse ohne Pedalschlüsselaufnahme.
> Außerdem sind die 2011er vom Pedalbody nochmal ein paar mm breiter.



Die 2011er sind schwerer, als die 2010er Modelle, oder? 310 vs ca. 265 Gramm, stimmt das?


----------



## dh-siblings (25. Juli 2011)

@shocker mal ne frage ist es möglich sein intense über euch,von intense neu lackiern zu lassen???


----------



## Christiaan (26. Juli 2011)

dantist schrieb:


> Die 2011er sind schwerer, als die 2010er Modelle, oder? 310 vs ca. 265 Gramm, stimmt das?



Stimmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fox-ranger (26. Juli 2011)

M9 rockt.


----------



## dantist (26. Juli 2011)

Christiaan schrieb:


> Stimmt



Danke  

Schade, dass die schwerer geworden sind


----------



## Downhill Lucki (26. Juli 2011)

dafür sind sie aber um einiges haltberer geworden mit einer besseren lagerung der achse!


----------



## san_andreas (26. Juli 2011)

Ist die 2012er BOS "dicker" geworden ?


----------



## Downhill Lucki (26. Juli 2011)

soviel ich weis nicht. sieht denk ich mal nur dicker aus, weil das casting abgespeckt hat!


----------



## fox-ranger (26. Juli 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Ist die 2012er BOS "dicker" geworden ?


nein leichter! Durchmesser 36mm.


----------



## ocwhizzkid (26. Juli 2011)

hi, mein m9 ist ca. 3 monate alt und ich muss jetzt schon alle lager wechseln. einige lassen sich nicht mal mehr drehen und die anderen laufen mit extremen stufen. hat sonst noch jemand das selbe problem?


----------



## Single (26. Juli 2011)

Pflege kann so schön sein <3


----------



## san_andreas (26. Juli 2011)

Wie oft wurde das Bike denn gefahren ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhill Lucki (26. Juli 2011)

hast du sie regelmäßig abgeschmiert?


----------



## ocwhizzkid (26. Juli 2011)

jop hab ich! die lager gingen aber miener meinung nach neuer schon nicht ganz sauber. ist die konstruktion der lager der unteren schwinge eurer meinung nach nicht etwas seltsam? wenn man den polsen schließt arbeiten diese lager doch unter druck oder? Ich desweiteren bemerkt dass die lager der oberen schwinge nicht ganz plan eingepresst worden sind das verstehe ich auch nicht!


----------



## ocwhizzkid (26. Juli 2011)

sry für die schreibfehler bin etwas übermüdet


----------



## Jester (27. Juli 2011)

ist halt vpp. die konstruktion mit kugellagern an der stelle ist halt ********. da bringt auch ständiges warten nichts. die unteren lager sind einfach schnell kaputt.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=501882
vielleicht gibts ja einen findigen mechaniker, der ne idee hat, ohne groß was umbauen zu müssen


----------



## Single (27. Juli 2011)

Wenn man nach jedem Fahren, kurz mit der Fettpresse dran geht passiert da nicht viel


----------



## MöchtegernFreak (30. Juli 2011)

Laufräder sind schon da, Rahmen kommt am Montag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (31. Juli 2011)

schöne naben  aber obs die 729er lange mitmachen...


----------



## MöchtegernFreak (31. Juli 2011)

Wird sich zeigen, werde auf jedenfall DH Schläuche und Reifen mit gescheiter Karkasse fahren (Rain King, Minion...)
Im Gegenatz zu den DoubleWides die ich aktuell an meinem Demo fahre sind sie auf jedenfall Federleicht 

Werde allgemein beim Aufbau in erster Linie auf Haltbarkeit achten und erst an zweiter Stelle aufs Gewicht.


----------



## MöchtegernFreak (1. August 2011)

Er ist daaaahaaaaa


----------



## Single (1. August 2011)

Ist ja fast mein Aufbau :O


----------



## MöchtegernFreak (1. August 2011)

@ Single, keine Panik, ich halte absolut nichts von nachmachen. Ich werde beim weiteren Aufbau ganz andere Parts verwenden und es wird ein genz leichten Blau-Touch bekommen


----------



## Single (1. August 2011)

Nein so mein ich das nicht 
Aber ich möchte meins auch endlich fertig bekommen 
Muss wieder 2 Wochen auf die Gabel warten ._.


----------



## Geißbock__ (1. August 2011)

geniale Farbzusammenstellung! blau-mattschwarz, so würde ich es auch machen!


----------



## MöchtegernFreak (1. August 2011)

Hehe, ja bei mir wirds auch noch etwas dauern. Als erstes kommen noch Sattelstütze (Thomson Elite) und n Direct mount Vorbau her. Sattel werde ich meinen SLR TT vom Demo übernehmen.
Dann kann ich schonmal das Grobe fertig machen.
Die restlichen Anbauteile werden nach und nach kommen.


----------



## fox-ranger (2. August 2011)

sehr schön!


----------



## fox-ranger (2. August 2011)

Hallo, war jetzt 4 Tage am fahren und der obere Bolze am Link zwischen haubtrahmen und hinterbau löst sich permanent. schrauben sicherung geht nicht, das innere des link ist voll fett wenn ich den bolze gereinigt habe und durch stosse ist wieder alles voll fett. hat jemand eine lösung für das problem?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crak (2. August 2011)

kabelbinder


----------



## fox-ranger (2. August 2011)

und wie, oder war das ein witz?


----------



## Crak (2. August 2011)

eig nur damit du nicht alles verlierst...sonst war es ein witz...leider


----------



## fox-ranger (2. August 2011)

komisch bei meinem 951 hatte ich das nie.. und war ja auch ein link mit 2 bolzen.


----------



## Downhill Lucki (3. August 2011)

einfach ordentlich anziehen! iwann hält der schon!


----------



## Single (3. August 2011)

@bach: wusst ich nicht, sry...


----------



## Daniöl (3. August 2011)

wenn's nicht in dem greisligen rot wär


----------



## bachmayeah (3. August 2011)

wie war das mit verkaufsangeboten in herstellerforen...


----------



## Jester (4. August 2011)

fox-ranger schrieb:


> Hallo, war jetzt 4 Tage am fahren und der obere Bolze am Link zwischen haubtrahmen und hinterbau löst sich permanent. schrauben sicherung geht nicht, das innere des link ist voll fett wenn ich den bolze gereinigt habe und durch stosse ist wieder alles voll fett. hat jemand eine lösung für das problem?



den bolzen mit fett bestreichen und dann einbauen. vorher natürlich die gewinde reinigen. dann den kleber in das gewinde von dem link machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berndguggi (6. August 2011)

Was für eine Fettpresse verwendet ihr ?
Habe eine von exus. Die spitze ist allerdings etwas zu dick und passt nicht optimal in die kleinen öffnungen. Der kleine adapter der beim m9 dabei war passt nicht auf die exus.
Auf welche fettpresse passt der ?
Danke für die hilfe !


----------



## MöchtegernFreak (11. August 2011)

Langsam sieht es aus wie ein Bike 

















Erste Begegnung mit dem anderen Spaßgerät


----------



## san_andreas (12. August 2011)

Schaut sehr gut aus !


----------



## Icono (12. August 2011)

690 smc?


----------



## fox-ranger (12. August 2011)

sehr schöne zweiräder!


----------



## MöchtegernFreak (12. August 2011)

Danke 

Ist ne 530 EXC Baujahr 08, hab sie Anfang des Jahres auf Supermoto umgebaut.
Ist etwas handlicher als ne 690iger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jester (12. August 2011)

bitte bau jetzt keine saint bremsen und kurbeln dran. dann is es wieder einheitsbrei


----------



## MöchtegernFreak (12. August 2011)

Nene, da kann ich euch beruhigen, es werden Atlas FR Kurbeln in schwarz dran kommen, Bremsen werden es Formula The One werden.

Bin mir nur beim Antrieb noch undschlüssig,
ich denke an X9 in schwarz und kurzer Käfig.

Kettenführung wird vermutlich ethirteen srs.

Bin am überlegen ob ich die Pedale auch in dem Blau machen soll, es kommt sonst außer den bisher verbauten Parts kein weiteres Blau hinzu um es einfach nicht zu übertreiben und den look zu zerstören.

Anregungen?


----------



## Endless86 (13. August 2011)

mach die pedale in blau!!!
sieht bis jetzt saugeil aus


----------



## san_andreas (13. August 2011)

Naben und Decals blau reicht ! Pedale schön schwarz oder silber.


----------



## bachmayeah (13. August 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Naben und Decals blau reicht ! Pedale schön schwarz oder silber.


schwarz


----------



## MöchtegernFreak (13. August 2011)

Ich denke ich werde bei den restlichen Parts voll auf schwarz gehen.
Zu viel blau ist dann auch nichtmehr schön.

Habt ihr bei euch auch so ein lautes Knarzen wenn ihr das Bike senkrecht aufs Hinterrad setzt? Also nicht voll aufs Hinterrad knallt sondern mit einem Ruck aufs hinterrad setzt. Selbes Knarzen dann wieder wenn mans wieder mit nem Ruck auf beide Räder setzt?
Ich konnte bisher noch nicht herausfinden auf das vom Steuerrohr (Angle Set) kommt. Obs von den Hinterbaulagern kommt oder aus der Gabel.

Hat das schon jemand von euch gehabt bzw ne Idee was die Ursache sein könnte?


----------



## taff äs häll (13. August 2011)

Fette mal die Dämpferbolzen... Und vllt. ein wenig Fett in die Passung der Federweg-Spacer am Hinterbau... Nicht zuviel... so dass es kein Dreck anzieht... Aber das ist von Werk aus alles trocken und knarzt mal gerne...


----------



## san_andreas (13. August 2011)

@bachi: auch wenns hier ot ist: wie läuft das V10C im Vergleich zum M9 ?


----------



## bachmayeah (13. August 2011)

dazu kann ich was sagen, wenn der dämpfer n bissi luftdruck hat, quasi morgen wohl.
ansonsten generell nciht ganu so plüschig, und ziemlich schnell. muss hier und da generell nochn bissi feintuning machen, bzgl geräusche ausmerzen usw. aber ich bin nicht negativ überrascht. wenns nomad steht, geht erstmal die boxxer zu pepe zum service und beschichten 

bzgl knarzen... alles was den hinterbau angeht penibelst sauber machen und mit drehmomenten anziehen; sc usa hat hier ziemlich schnell mit explosionszeichnungen geholfen in denen NM standen sowie, was eingefettet werden sollte.


----------



## MöchtegernFreak (13. August 2011)

Alles klar dann werde ich mal alle Lager Checken, denke ich werde mein ganz normales RSP Fett nehmen das für Gabeln und Dämpfer.

Hat jemand noch die Explosionszeichnung mit den Drehmoment angaben parat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marci0 (14. August 2011)

I doubt anything will serve to report it,

My M9 was stolen along with 6 other bikes in Morzine last night. if anyone ever saw or suspected suggestion is welcome.

the number of frame is BCM109073

Hello everyone.


----------



## hacke242 (14. August 2011)

MöchtegernFreak schrieb:


> Alles klar dann werde ich mal alle Lager Checken, denke ich werde mein ganz normales RSP Fett nehmen das für Gabeln und Dämpfer.
> 
> Hat jemand noch die Explosionszeichnung mit den Drehmoment angaben parat?



was sehr gut funzt, ist mit kupferpaste die shims einschmieren, bei mir sind seit dem die geräusche weg, also bei meinem rad


----------



## Crak (14. August 2011)

marci0 schrieb:


> I doubt anything will serve to report it,
> 
> My M9 was stolen along with 6 other bikes in Morzine last night. if anyone ever saw or suspected suggestion is welcome.
> 
> ...



sorry for you mate. I havent seen it yet. But I ll look around!


----------



## alex-66 (22. August 2011)

Will mir ein M9 holen, bin 1,83m groß und mit Ausrüstung 85 kg, fahre zur Zeit ein 951 in "M", was würdet ihr beim M9 empfehlen ??? Ist der Unterschied zw. M und L groß ?

Danke für Infos...


----------



## taff äs häll (22. August 2011)

Auch wenn ich mein L verkaufe... Würde dir trotzdem noch zum M raten wenn du das 951 schon in M hattest...


----------



## Downhill Lucki (22. August 2011)

auf jeden fall M!


----------



## Single (25. August 2011)

Bin ca. 1,86 groß und habe nun auch ein M!
L erschien mir viel zu riesig.


----------



## Jester (25. August 2011)

hast es denn mal fahrbereit oder erfolgt die erste ausfahrt bei schnee und eis


----------



## GEMINI-DH (26. August 2011)

hi möcht mir ein m9 zulegen welche größe ist bei 1,70 besser ? s oder m
warscheinlich s oder ? hoff jemand kann mir helfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (26. August 2011)

Wie wäre es, wenn man mal den Vertrieb fragt ?


----------



## Shocker (26. August 2011)

zumal ingolstadt und kelheim ein katzensprung ist . aber Achtung: wir sind erst wieder ab 7.09 im Haus wegen Eurobike!!!


----------



## geosnow (27. August 2011)

GEMINI-DH schrieb:


> hi möcht mir ein m9 zulegen welche größe ist bei 1,70 besser ? s oder m
> warscheinlich s oder ? hoff jemand kann mir helfen



Ich bin knapp 1.70 und das M ist definitiv zu gross für mich.


----------



## GEMINI-DH (27. August 2011)

ah gut und dann werd ich das mir denn test in anspruch nehmen
danke


----------



## usharhai (27. August 2011)

Ich bin 1.74 und mir passt mein M9 in M.


----------



## Single (28. August 2011)

Jester schrieb:


> hast es denn mal fahrbereit oder erfolgt die erste ausfahrt bei schnee und eis



Mir fehlt immer noch die Gabel 
Ich hoffe ende nächster Woche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecbguerilla (28. August 2011)

Ja sag einmal, überall ist sie doch schon lieferbar, wo hast du den bestellt?


----------



## Single (29. August 2011)

Ja ist "schon lieferbar" 
Ist meine auch, trotzdem ist noch nichts gekommen 
Zahle aber auch dementsprechend weniger.


----------



## alex-66 (30. August 2011)

Ist eigentlich im M9 die Dämpferlänge anders als im 951, da ich mir vorab schon mal die Ti-Feder für den Double Barrel holen wollte. 
Was fahrt ihr so ??? Bin 85kg inkl. Ausrüstung schwer im 951 hatte ich ne 500 Ti drin.


----------



## Downhill Lucki (30. August 2011)

das ist die gleiche länge! würde dir ne 400er für den mittleren federweg empfehlen!


----------



## MöchtegernFreak (31. August 2011)

Fährt jemand die Kombination aus e.thirteen SRS mit BG und RaceFace Atlas FR am M9 und kann etwas dazu sagen?
Bin da gerade etwas am Rumbasteln mit den Distanzhülsen.


----------



## 2378TCDD (2. September 2011)

Servus, bin 1.90 und 78kg, biken von technisch bis speed/flow. Welche Rahmengrösse ist da sinnvoll M oder L ?????


----------



## Innsbruuucker (2. September 2011)

M

Fahr zwar keines aber was man hier so liest


----------



## bachmayeah (2. September 2011)

aber 1,90 könnte hart am limit sein.. also bzgl größe m.


----------



## san_andreas (3. September 2011)

M bei 1,90....ja klar.


----------



## Innsbruuucker (3. September 2011)

hä?

Da stand gestern noch 1,78m?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## werwurm (4. September 2011)

So. Es hat nicht lange gedauert und bei mir sind schon die unteren Lager fällig.
Intense gibt an, dass es die 6200er sein sollen. Wonach sie denn 30mm Aussendurchmesser haben müssten. Stimmt aber nicht. Die skf in 12x28 sind als 6100er gekennzeichnet. Ausserdem - habt ihr die mit der plastik-Dichtscheibe genommen, oder die, original drin sind?


----------



## Downhill Lucki (5. September 2011)

jaja, die unteren lager! das ist echt ne krankheit bei intense! richtig nervig! werd mir jetzt auch welche mit dichtung rein machen! dürften aber die 6001er sein!


----------



## Jester (7. September 2011)

ja das ist generell ein problem des vpp. ich habe ja schonmal überlegt was mit nem nadellager zu machen (wie bei motocross-schwingenumlenkern). aber mir wurde abgeraten weil das lager keine seitlichen kräfte abkann. sind die denn so enorm?

sind denn keine 2rs lager verbaut im m9? normal verbaut intense doch die enduro lager ohne kugelkäfig.


----------



## werwurm (7. September 2011)

es sind 7001er ... schrägkugellager - doof zum rausziehen

Hatte es es heute auseinander. Erstaunlich: Die Lager (unten) waren von innen so gut wie gar nicht gefettet. Ich habe zwar immerwieder etwas Fett nachgedrückt, aber dadurch da es am Anfang nichts drin war hat es auch nicht viel genützt. Dafür hatte ich genug Wasser drin.
Weiterhin: die Sicherungsmadenschraube trifft den Unteren Bolzen nicht an der Nut, die wahrscheinlich dafür gedacht war, sonder an der Kante der Nut. Dadurch entsteht ein Grat welche den unteren Hauptlink zernudelt. Und wenn wir schon beim "Zernudeln" sind. Das Nachziehen nach jeder Fahrt hat schön dem Gewinde geschadet...
Da hat mein Morewood nach zwei Saisons weniger "Verschleiss" als das Ding nach wenigen Monaten ..


----------



## Jester (7. September 2011)

ich mach die orginalfettfüllung immer raus und pappe dann ordentlich redax renolit rein. das ist ein super zähes fett, was säure und wasser beständig ist. da die lager sich ja eh nicht drehen das beste was man dem lager antun kann.
was hälst du von der idee mit dem nadelkäfig?


----------



## werwurm (7. September 2011)

eher kegel-lager ..
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




da der hinterbau von den seiten zusammengezogen wird und axialgräfte wirken. der nachteil wird aber wohl sein, dass die kegel bei der verdrehung vom hinterbau ungleichmässig über die länge belastet werden .... ich denke schrägkugellager sind da tatsächlich die langlebigste lösung ...

nur wie kriege ich die alten raus um nicht anschliessend die ringe rauspullen zu müssen, nachdem mir der rest schon in einzelteilen entgegen gekommen ist ...


----------



## MöchtegernFreak (7. September 2011)

Hat mir jemand die Anzugsmomente für die Hinterbaulager parat?

Danke


----------



## Jester (7. September 2011)

lagerauszieher wäre da wohl am besten oder falls möglich mit nem pu-dorn


----------



## Soulbrother (7. September 2011)

Bitteschön:


Soulbrother schrieb:


> Hier mal die *M9 Anzugsmomente* vom Stikman:
> 300 in/lb on shoulder bolts and hand tight on lower pivot
> 100in/lb on G3
> that head tube bolt is very light too like the lower pivots, wouldnt even register on torque wrench hand tighten




*Aktuelle Version*,am Wochenende werden dann auch erstmals die 0° cups ausprobiert:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gigo (9. September 2011)

Super M9! Wie bist du denn mit den XT-Bremsen zufrieden?


----------



## Soulbrother (10. September 2011)

Ich bin absolut zufrieden damit,hab allerdings Stahlflex Leitungen montiert.


----------



## onkel_c (19. September 2011)

benötigt jmd. eine 450er stahlfeder?
würde gern gegen eine 400er tauschen (neu).

gern auch angebore über eine 400er per pn.


----------



## freerider1337 (21. September 2011)

gibt es auf das m9fro  1 oder zwei jahre garantie wenn man es bei crc aus der usa kommen lässt?


----------



## taff äs häll (21. September 2011)

Hey: 

Nicht USA - GB! ;-)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Information.aspx?TranslationLargeID=4#warranty

http://www.intensecycles.com/support/warranty.php


----------



## Shocker (21. September 2011)

nur noch kurz zur Info nicht dass es hinterher heisst es hätte keiner Gewusst. Rahmen die nicht über uns Importiert wurden werden von uns Garantie oder Gewährleistungstechnisch nicht behandelt. D.h. der Rahmen muss dann wieder dorthin retour wo er her gekommen ist.
Soll nicht böse gemeint sein, nur als Info. Entscheiden kann ja jeder selber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (21. September 2011)

@Souly: Hammer, dein Rad da oben !

@Single: wie schauts mit deinem aus ?


----------



## Christiaan (22. September 2011)

Einfach ueber Flo holen, ist immer top!


----------



## Daniöl (1. Oktober 2011)

Hier gabs doch mal ein Foto auf dem die gerade gelieferten Lager vom M9 zu sehen waren und die frisch gefetteten. Vorher/Nacher praktisch.

Glaub San_Andreas hatte das gepostet. War evtl sogar eins von Soulbrothers bilder, finde aber nichts in seinem Fotoalbum. Hat das noch jemand?


----------



## san_andreas (1. Oktober 2011)

Ja, war von Soulbrother. Schreib ihn an, der kann dir das Bild ja schicken.


----------



## MöchtegernFreak (16. Oktober 2011)

So, jetzt gibts endlich mal bei mir ein Bild vom fertigen Rad. 
Allerdings schon mit der zweiten Gabel, hatte zuerst ne schwarze 40 Kashima drin. Die hatte farblich besser reingepasst, mir ging aber das geklapper von der Feder und das geknarze von den Buchsen auf die Nerven.
Nachdem ichs jetzt direkt verglichen habe, muss ich sagen für mich läuft die MZ viel viel besser und vor allem auch leiser


----------



## alex-66 (16. Oktober 2011)

das Knarzen kann ich bestätigen, ich fahre aber immer Kopfhörer, da höre ich das nicht  
ansonsten macht das Teil verdammt viel Spaß


----------



## MöchtegernFreak (16. Oktober 2011)

War nach einigen Jahren MZ meine erste FOX da ich sie mal testen wollte.
Heißt jetzt nicht dass sie schlecht sind, aber ich bleibe lieber bei MZ, die läuft im vergleich zur FOX viel besser und leiser.
Vielleicht werd ich aber auch mal BOS testen


----------



## werwurm (16. Oktober 2011)

Hat jemand von euch einen S rahmen und würde lieber M fahren?


----------



## cubebiker (17. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe das Knarzen in der 40 auch. Hat einer Mal bei FOX gefragt ob die das evtl beheben können?


----------



## MöchtegernFreak (17. Oktober 2011)

Könnte man mal machen.
Da bin ich ja froh dass ich nicht der einzige bin der das hat.
Dachte erst des kommt vom Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taff äs häll (17. Oktober 2011)

Sag mal Jungs... WO knarzt denn die 40 bei euch? ;-) Also beim einfedern, auf der Federseite... Etc. ;-) Vllt. ist es auch was banales...


----------



## Downhill Lucki (17. Oktober 2011)

könnte auch sein, dass der schaft in der unteren gabelbrücke knarzt! das problem hatte rock shox bei der totem auch schonmal!


----------



## MöchtegernFreak (17. Oktober 2011)

Ich hatte ein etwas lauteres Knacksen, wenn ichs rad auf beide räder fallen lies und einmal vertikal aufs hinterrad fallen lies, nicht übertrieben, wie wenn mans vom Montageständernimmt und auf den Boden plumsen lässt. Ich konnte es nie genau zuordnen, aber der Gedanke mit dem verpressten Gabelschaft kam mir auch schon.


----------



## Downhill Lucki (17. Oktober 2011)

sicher dass es von der gabel kommt und nicht vom steuersatz? der knarzt ziemlich gerne der cc! war bei mir auch immer! man beachte auch das exakte ausrichten der oberen steursatzschale, wenn man den winkel verändert!


----------



## MöchtegernFreak (18. Oktober 2011)

Also bei mir bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, dass es von der Gabel kam. Habe die Gabeln direkt getauscht ohne lagerschalen nachfetten oder auf sitz zu kontrollieren, und mit der MZ, totenstille. Läuft 1A, wirklich vom feinsten, kein Klappern, Knarzen oder sonstige Geräusche. Ich war gestern auch auf einem unserer Localtrails unterwegs auf dem es recht ruppig und wurzelig zugeht. Das Rad war absolut leise. Genau so wie man ich es vorstellt. Genau so wollte ich es haben  . Ich kann es nicht ausstehen wenn es klappert, das geht nach kurzer Zeit ziemlich auf die Nerven. Und das Geklapper von der Fox Gabelfeder war da echt penetrant


----------



## Single (20. Oktober 2011)

Isch habe fertisch


----------



## ewoq (20. Oktober 2011)

ohne den aufkleber am unterrohr perfekt.


----------



## werwurm (20. Oktober 2011)

und jetzt geh das Ding rocken ... mach Dellen, Kratzer rein ... lass die Lager leiden


----------



## san_andreas (21. Oktober 2011)

Sehr schön ! Der Lenker läßt bisserl die Ohren hängen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GEMINI-DH (21. Oktober 2011)

auf jedenfall top  will mein m9 auch endlich


----------



## Jester (22. Oktober 2011)

werwurm schrieb:


> und jetzt geh das Ding rocken ... mach Dellen, Kratzer rein ... lass die Lager leiden



genau


----------



## MöchtegernFreak (23. Oktober 2011)

@ Christoph

Noch nichtmal fertig und schon wieder abgeben, schade.
Wäre der in Größe M und hätte ich nicht schon eins würde ich grade zuschlagen, das WorksBlue kommt echt genial.
Bau es mal fertig auf und geh richtig fahren, ich kann dir garantieren, dass du dir es dann ganz schnell überlegst, es nicht doch zu behalten


----------



## Christoph1984 (23. Oktober 2011)

Hi,

das Rad ist leider erst zum Saisonende fertig geworden. Da ich das nächste Jahr arbeitstechnisch wahrscheinlich nicht zum DH fahren komme wäre es zu schade das Rad so lange stehen zu lassen. Daher baue ich jetzt ein Mojo HD auf. Und da das auch irgendwie bezahlt werden will muss das Intense leider weg. Rahmen, Kurbel, Kettenführung und Bremsen sind noch zu haben. 

Das Bild ist übrigens vom Abbau Ist also wie zu sehen zu haben.

Gruß

Christoph


----------



## MöchtegernFreak (23. Oktober 2011)

Meines ist auch leider erst vor einem Monat fertig geworden.
Ich komme auch nicht so oft zum Fahren wie ich es mir wünsche, aber ich versuche es soweit wies geht noch zu nutzen dieses Jahr.
Dann mal viel Spaß mit deinem Mojo


----------



## werwurm (27. Oktober 2011)

so, hier als Kontrast... damit man nicht denkt, dass die M9-Fahrer ihre Bikes nicht aus dem Haus bewegen ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jester (27. Oktober 2011)

mit der Gabel schaut es einfach nur aus!


----------



## 2378TCDD (1. November 2011)

Servus zusammen,

plane mir nen M9 zuzulegen. 

Frage nun: Macht es Sinn sich ein Canyon Torque FRX 9.0 2012 zuzulegen und bis auf Rahmen den ganzen netten Kram an nen M9 Frame dranzumachen. Passen die Komponenten oder seht Ihr da Probleme?

Danke vorab!

Cheers


----------



## san_andreas (1. November 2011)

Lohnt sich sicher. Den Rahmen kauft dir im Markt schon einer ab.

Passen denn die Teile alle ?


----------



## Mr.A (1. November 2011)

würde sagen Kurbel und HR passen nicht
M9 braucht ja 83mm / 150mm.


----------



## san_andreas (2. November 2011)

Sattelstütze paßt auch nicht.

Wenn man den Rahmen mit DoubleBarrel für vielleicht 1300 Euro und für Hinterrad, Kurbel und Sattelstütze auch noch paar Hundert, dann sollte es schon passen.


----------



## fox-ranger (2. November 2011)

intense hat doch ein complete M9 angebot für 5500.-- schweizer franken in DE- Ö gibt es sowas sicher auch??


----------



## 2378TCDD (2. November 2011)

Danke erst mal für Euren Input!

Leider ist das Komplettbike M9 (natürlich) ausstattungstechnisch massiv schlechter als das canyon, deswegen die Idee....


----------



## fox-ranger (3. November 2011)

2378TCDD schrieb:


> Danke erst mal für Euren Input!
> 
> Leider ist das Komplettbike M9 (natürlich) ausstattungstechnisch massiv schlechter als das canyon, deswegen die Idee....



eine boxxer r2c2 ist doch top... da kommst du im endefekt mit paar updates deutlich billiger mit dem m9 komplett..

kaufen fahren... dann mal räder lenker updaten? rechne es mal zusamen uns vergleiche beide, nicht vergessen dann musst du noch ein rahmen wieder verkaufen....


----------



## 2378TCDD (3. November 2011)

Jo denke ich nehm doch des Komplettangebot, ist fahrbereit und weniger Geschiss mit dem verchecken....

Merci!


----------



## ActionGourmet (12. November 2011)

So ich darf meine Neue für 2012 vorstellen.
Schaltung komplett X0
Bremse X0
Naben Hope
Felgen Alex SupraD
LG+ 
SplitSecond Pedalen + Vorbau
Race Face Lenker
Boxxer WC 2011 (Sollen noch grün/rote Decals drauf)
SDG Alloy Stütze und I-Fly (SH)
CC DB
Descendante Kurbel
Dura-Ace Kasette
getauscht wird noch das 36er Kettenblatt gegen ein 38er Carbocage in schwarz/rot
So wie es da steht 17,01kg
Die Farbe kommt in Natur besser (Blitz). 

Mal ne Frage: Was habt Ihr denn so als "Schmutz-Schutz" für den Dämpfer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniöl (14. November 2011)

so sollte es funktionieren.


----------



## alex-66 (14. November 2011)

ohne reifen spritzt das sowieso nicht , nur rumpeln tut das wie sau


----------



## Gixer (14. November 2011)

Nabend,
hat mir einer das Rahmengewicht des M9 in M?
Kann auf die schnelle nichts finden

Danke


----------



## ActionGourmet (14. November 2011)

Danke, klasse Idee. Hätte ich auch selbst darauf kommen können! Hab sowieso noch einen rumliegen. Wird gleich ausprobiert. 
Ich lass mir bei slikgraphiks neu Decals für die Boxxer machen. Hier der erste Entwurf: 




Die Adler werden noch kleiner und auch grün. Was haltet Ihr davon?


----------



## Katzenjammer (14. November 2011)

Ich finds nice


----------



## ActionGourmet (14. November 2011)

Danke. Bin mal auf die Qualität gespannt.


----------



## cubebiker (14. November 2011)

Sag malbescheid ob die Jungs von Slikgraphics noch am Start sind. Vor einem Monat habe ich versucht Kntakt aufzunehmen aber da meldet sich keiner mehr... leider...


----------



## Downhill Lucki (14. November 2011)

der frame M wiegt mit dämpfer etwa 5,2kg!


----------



## ActionGourmet (14. November 2011)

Hab heute Kontakt mit denen gehabt. Ich habe gestern online bestellt und gleich bezahlt. Vieleicht reagieren die erst bei Geldeingang? 
Ging wirklich schnell. Hab gestern wie gesagt meine Wünsche geäußert und heute war  der Proof per Mail da. BTW: die machen auch Decals fürs M9 kosten 24,99 Pfund.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gixer (14. November 2011)

Downhill Lucki schrieb:


> der frame M wiegt mit dämpfer etwa 5,2kg!



Ist ja schon ne menge im vergleich zu meinem Summum!
Du Fährst doch jetzt aber auch ein Summum oder?
Habe ich glaube irgendwo gelesen?
Habe vorm Summum nen M6 Rahmen gefahren-war im vergleich zum summum
das volle Bügeleisen.
Warum hast du gewechselt?
Jiri


----------



## Daniöl (14. November 2011)

alex-66 schrieb:


> ohne reifen spritzt das sowieso nicht , nur rumpeln tut das wie sau



alles gewicht!


----------



## Downhill Lucki (15. November 2011)

Gixer schrieb:


> Ist ja schon ne menge im vergleich zu meinem Summum!
> Du Fährst doch jetzt aber auch ein Summum oder?
> Habe ich glaube irgendwo gelesen?
> Habe vorm Summum nen M6 Rahmen gefahren-war im vergleich zum summum
> ...



ja stimmt bin jetzt auch umgestiegen, weils mir einfach besser taugt! ist halt leichter, wendiger und verspielter und nimmt kleine und sogar große schläge besser weg wie das m9...hat mich echt überrascht! hatte davor auch ein m6! sicher hat das m6 bzw m9 mehr reserven aber allein vom bügeln her find ich mein summum mit ccdb um einiges besser! wie es mit einem anderen dämpfer aussieht weis ich nicht.


----------



## Gixer (15. November 2011)

Das Bestätigt voll meine meinung:
Man trift sich sich im Mondraker forum
Gruß


----------



## Downhill Lucki (15. November 2011)

stimmt!


----------



## ActionGourmet (15. November 2011)

husch husch ab in den Mondraker-thread....

Ab ins Bettchen Kinners...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -SHREDDER- (23. November 2011)

Servus!

Ich möchte mir ein M9 zulegen, aber da sind noch einige Dinge, die mir "Sorgen" machen. 

1. Habe hier gelesen, dass die (unteren?) Lager gerne Probleme machen, bzw. schnell trocken laufen? Ist das eher die Ausnahme oder handelt es sich um ein negatives feature?

2. Rahmengröße. Ich hatte in M6 in der Größe M. Wenn ich einen Blick auf die Geometrie vom M9 werfe, dann müsste ich mir ein M9 in S zulegen, da mir das M6 im M perfekt gepasst hatte. Die Daten vom M9 in S und M6 in M sind nahezu identisch...  Rein logisch, müsste ich mir ein S zulegen.

3. Dämpfer EBL. Auf der Seite von Intense finde ich nichts, was die EBL betrifft. Kann mir da jemand die Frage beantworten? Über die SuFu konnte ich nichts finden.

4. Mit Ausrüstung komme ich auf knapp 99kg im Fahrbetrieb. Was für eine (Titan)Feder würde für mich in Frage kommen bzw. was fahr Ihr für Federn.

Ich danke schonmal im voraus!


----------



## taff äs häll (23. November 2011)

Also

zu 1. und 2. kann ich dir gerade nichts sagen... 

zu 3. 241mm

zu 4. mit dem CCDB hatte ich mit ca. 100 Kilo Fahrbereit in der kürzeren Einstellung vom FW her eine 450er verbaut und in der langen FW-Einstellung eine 500er!!!

Passte perfekt! ;-)


----------



## -SHREDDER- (23. November 2011)

Danke, taff!

Mit der EBL hilft mir das schonmal sehr viel weiter. Das mit den Lagern ist meine größte Sorge...


----------



## Jester (23. November 2011)

zu 1. das die lager an der unteren wippe schnell kaputt gehen liegt am vpp system. sollte auch an deinem m6 gewesen sein.


----------



## -SHREDDER- (23. November 2011)

Merkwürdig. Die unteren Lager waren bei meinem M6 immer in Ordnung und gingen nicht (schnell) kaputt. Daher verwundert mich das ein wenig.


----------



## ActionGourmet (23. November 2011)

Das M9 hat ja Abschmiernippel an den unteren Lagern, Ich hab meins zwar auch erst 2 Wochen, aber ich gehe davon aus, dass bei regelmäßigem Abschmieren das Problem in den Griff zu bekommen ist.


----------



## taff äs häll (23. November 2011)

Ist das abschmieren nicht nur für die Achse die in den Lagern läuft? Die Lager sollten doch gedichtet sein oder seh ich das falsch? ;-)


----------



## iRider (23. November 2011)

taff äs häll schrieb:


> Ist das abschmieren nicht nur für die Achse die in den Lagern läuft? Die Lager sollten doch gedichtet sein oder seh ich das falsch? ;-)



Die Lager sind nur auf der Aussenseite gedichtet, auf der Innenseite sind sie offen. Wenn du neues Fett reindrückst wird das alte durch die äussere Dichtung nach draussen geschoben. So jedenfalls die Theorie.


----------



## Soulbrother (23. November 2011)

iRider schrieb:


> ...So jedenfalls die Theorie.


 ... und auch die Praxis!


----------



## Downhill Lucki (23. November 2011)

hat bei mir gar nicht funktioniert! schon nach kurzer zeit war bei mir der abschmiernippel verstopft und die lager sind trotz schmieren schlecht gelaufen, weil man einfach den ganzen dreck nicht mit raus bringt! die sollten das lieber mal von außen richtig abdichten mit nem dichtring und nem vernünfigen lagerteller oder wie das heißt! ...und mal was gegen das ständige lockern des bolzens tun, den musst ja am tag 2 mal nachziehen...die fixierung mit der madenschraube klappt einfach nicht oder man müsste 2 anbringen oder iwas anderes...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhill Lucki (23. November 2011)

...und mit dem offenen steuerrohr oben will ich gar nicht erst angangen...das zerstört dir nach kurzer zeit steurkopflager und wenns dumm läuft auch tretlager (war bei mir der fall)...


----------



## -SHREDDER- (23. November 2011)

Downhill Lucki schrieb:


> ...und mit dem offenen steuerrohr oben will ich gar nicht erst angangen...das zerstört dir nach kurzer zeit steurkopflager und wenns dumm läuft auch tretlager (war bei mir der fall)...



Im welchen Zusammenhang liegen denn das Tretlager und der Steuersatz (ich denke, Du meintest das Steuersatz und nicht "Steuerkopflager")?


----------



## san_andreas (23. November 2011)

Wenn das Tretlager zum Unterrohr offen ist und das Steuerohr zum Unterrohr, dann läuft die Siffe schön von oben bis zum Tretlager.


----------



## Downhill Lucki (23. November 2011)

stimmt genau! ist ja egal steuersatz und steurkopflager ist ja das gleiche. wenn bei dem schlitz wasser rein kommt (ganz normal, wenn man das bike wäscht) ist das bestimmt nicht grad wenig und das läuft durchs unterrohr direkt ins tretlager und versaut dir da drin alles! sogar die achse hat bei mir leicht zum rosten angefangen, obwohl ich es regelmäßig zerlegt habe!


----------



## -SHREDDER- (23. November 2011)

Ok, jetzt habe ich es verstanden. Das ist ja dann eher nicht so prall...


----------



## werwurm (23. November 2011)

Und um auf die Lager zurück zu kommen - abgedichtet sind sie wieder von Innen noch von Aussen. Von Aussen haben sie lediglich eine Scheibe, die die den Käfig am Platz hält ...
einfach nach 7001er Schägkugellager Querschnitt suchen, wenn man sich das bildlich vor Augen führen möchte.

Den Schlitz im Steuerrohr habe ich bei mir mit Silikon zugeklebt und das Loch zum Unterrohr abgeklebt ..


----------



## -SHREDDER- (23. November 2011)

Das macht den Rahmen nicht wirklich schmackhaft...


----------



## werwurm (23. November 2011)

ehrliche Meinung? - Trotz des ganzen Hype würde ich den rahmen nicht noch mal kaufen

AAAber - angeblich hat das 2012er model einen überarbeiten unteren Link - ich hoffe dass ich meinen auf Garantie getauscht bekomme...


----------



## -SHREDDER- (23. November 2011)

Ich steh´ auf ehrliche Meinungen. 

Habe mir in einigen US-Foren auch Ratschläge und Tips eingeholt, die die gleichen Probleme aufführen. Nur das mit dem Steuerrohr hatte keiner (zur Sprache gebracht). 

Ich finde, dass solche Krankheiten bei einem derart hochpreisigen Rahmen eigentlich nicht auftreten dürften.

Neige mittlerweile eher dazu, von dem Rahmen Abstand zu nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## usharhai (24. November 2011)

Der untere Link ist ziemlich schlecht konstruiert, das wurde leider erst jetzt verbessert und geht anscheinend nicht auf Garantie (kostet irgendwie 200$ :S ). Mit dem Steuersatz und Tretlager habe ich aber keine Probleme. Den Steuersatz habe ich diese Saison 2 mal ausgebaut, gereinigt und neu gefettet. Das dauert vielleicht 15 Minuten, also nicht so ein grosses Problem. Gibt es eine bessere Lösung um die obere Lagerschale vom Angleset zu befestigen ausser einen normalen Presssitz ? Ich möchte ja nicht immer ein- und auspressen...
Aber ich muss sagen für das Geld könnte man schon etwas mehr erwarten.


----------



## Daniöl (24. November 2011)

Wie unterscheidet sich denn der untere Link? Gibts da bilder?


----------



## Jester (24. November 2011)

das vpp ist das problem in verbindung mit kugellagern. das ist auch beim v10 problematisch. die belastung ist zu stark an der stelle auf die lager


----------



## iRider (24. November 2011)

Downhill Lucki schrieb:


> hat bei mir gar nicht funktioniert!



Deshalb habe ich Theorie gesagt. 




Downhill Lucki schrieb:


> ...und mit dem offenen steuerrohr oben will ich gar nicht erst angangen...das zerstört dir nach kurzer zeit steurkopflager und wenns dumm läuft auch tretlager (war bei mir der fall)...



Ein bisschen Klebeband über den Schlitz und gut. Und die Sache mit dem Tretlager hat was mit Wartung zu tun. Jeder Rahmen mit durchgehendem Sitzrohr und einem Schlitz zur Klammung der Sattelstütze zieht Wasser. Deshalb hat man früher, als die Züge noch unter dem Tretlager durchliefen, immer die Halterschraube rausgedreht und das Wasser nach Regenfahrten abgelassen. Oder wenn man das nicht machen wollte (oder die Züge am Oberrohr liefen) hat man ein kleines Loch ins Tretlagergehäuse geschnitten und mit einer Schraube verschlossen und das zum Entleeren benutzt. Oder man baut das Tretlager ab und an mal aus, trocknet und reingt es und baut es mit neuem Fett wieder ein. 
Ich weiss, das ist alles extrem zeitaufwändig und die fehlt einem dann um sich in Foren über die schlechte Konstruktion des eigenen Rades zu beschweren.


----------



## Downhill Lucki (24. November 2011)

haha! auf die idee mit dem klebeband bin ich auch gekommen aber das kann doch bei einem 3000 euro rahmen nich sein außerdem kommt trotzdem noch wasser durch und das tretlager habe ich regelmäßig gewartet...aber nach jedem mal waschen ist mir definitiv zuviel!


----------



## bachmayeah (24. November 2011)

also ich hab damals an meinem m9 auch paketklebeband über den schlitz gemacht und hatte keine probleme mit dem teil; auch nicht im regen/matscheinsatz.
allerdings ist doch der schlitz schon vorm kauf drin und man sollte sich doch auch dahingegend gedanken machen, erstrecht bei einem ach so teurem rahmen, wie es hier erwähnt wird, anstelle nachher aus ner mücke nen elefanten zu machen. dafür hat man ne superschnelle lösung für den steuersatz.
generell fand ich das m9 super, es könnte nur ein bissi leichter sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dh-siblings (24. November 2011)

hi @all also das mit den lagern is normal geht dem intense team nicht anders auch emmilie muss die immer nachziehn.


----------



## Downhill Lucki (24. November 2011)

schlimm genug, dass das normal ist...


----------



## -SHREDDER- (24. November 2011)

Na, da habe ich ja was ins Rollen gebracht...

"Interessant" finde ich auch, dass Intense es offensichtlich nicht für nötig hält, auf e-mails zu antworten. Hatte einige Fragen und keine einzige meiner Mails (vier insgesamt) wurde beantwortet trotz Nachfrage.


----------



## Matte (25. November 2011)

Hat bei mir auch etwas gedauert mit der Kommunikation.
Bei meinem Tracer 2 waren falsche Spacer verbaut, was sich auf den Hinterbau ausgewirkt hatte. Letztendlich bekam ich die richtigen Spacer gleich zwei Mal geschickt. Hat sich mit Emailschreiben, kostenlosem Versand aus USA und deutschem Zoll dann auch über ein paar Wochen gezogen.


----------



## 8664 (28. November 2011)

Hallo, ich habe da keine bedenken mit dem schlitz am Steuerrohr.. Ich hoffe nur dass der Box Link 2012 besser verankert ist.


----------



## Soulbrother (28. November 2011)

8664 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe da keine bedenken mit dem schlitz am Steuerrohr..



Brauchst du eigentlich auch nicht,das hat wohl eher etwas mit persönlichen Putzgewohnheiten zu tun.Also mir reicht da prinzipiell ein Eimer Wasser,ganz ohne Schlauch,egal wie dreckig...keine Ahnung warum manch einer meint sein Bike fluten zu müssen


----------



## der T (28. November 2011)

Jungs.....

Auf dem Plate am Steuerrohr steht drauf.....: FRO

das heißt : For Race Only !

Das heißt zum mitschreiben:

Wartung und Pflege nach jedem Race / oder nach einigen Betriebsstunden!

Lagerungen werden dabei grundsätzlich geprüft, Schrauben nachgezogen, Achsen neu abgeschmiert und und und

Bitte hört auf auf Material und Service fluchen und überlegt vorher mal ob ihr da nicht vielleicht selbst dran schuld seid, wenn irgendwas platt ist, wenn nicht gerade wirklich nen Materialbruch ist, wobei da auch einiges an im Argen ist....


----------



## iRider (28. November 2011)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Brauchst du eigentlich auch nicht,das hat wohl eher etwas mit persönlichen Putzgewohnheiten zu tun.Also mir reicht da prinzipiell ein Eimer Wasser,ganz ohne Schlauch,egal wie dreckig...keine Ahnung warum manch einer meint sein Bike fluten zu müssen



Pass mal auf, da kommen bestimmt gleich die Leutchen aus den Löchern gekrochen mit "ich bin aber mehr hardcore wie du und fahr auch unter Wasser" und dann gehen Dir die Argumente aus.


----------



## werwurm (28. November 2011)

genau .. alle die hier nicht racen - Bike abgeben ... denn es steht ja auf dem Steuerrohr - FRO ... muhaha!

Was Marketing alles so glaubhaft machen kann .....


----------



## der T (28. November 2011)

haha .....sind schon da....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christiaan (28. November 2011)

Und Ich dachte immer, FOR RICH ONLY, mann mann mann, hahahaha


----------



## -SHREDDER- (28. November 2011)

Nein, eigentlich "For Retards Only"!


----------



## 8664 (28. November 2011)

schöne Bikes!


----------



## Jester (28. November 2011)

ein kashima rc4. bringt die beschichtung merklich was?


----------



## 8664 (28. November 2011)

habs gekauft!






hier die räder


----------



## Daniöl (28. November 2011)

schick, wie baust du's auf?


----------



## Soulbrother (29. November 2011)

der T schrieb:


> Jungs.....
> 
> Auf dem Plate am Steuerrohr steht drauf.....: FRO
> 
> ...







iRider schrieb:


> Pass mal auf, da kommen bestimmt gleich die Leutchen aus den Löchern gekrochen mit "ich bin aber mehr hardcore wie du und fahr auch unter Wasser" und dann gehen Dir die Argumente aus.



 ... ja,in der Richtung hatte ich eigentlich auch etwas mehr erwartet


----------



## der T (29. November 2011)

Packste se anne eier kommt selten was passendes zurück...

Aber ich versteh auch den Frust....geht mir auch nicht anders...


----------



## Shocker (29. November 2011)

Hallo Leute,
nachdem es ja wieder mal etwas heiss hergeht geb ich nun auch mal meinen Senf dazu ab:

Der Schlitz im Steuerrohr lässt sicher das Wasser in den Rahmen eindringen, dass ist gar keine Frage! Aber eine ganz einfache Lösung das Wasser wieder aus dem Rahmen zu holen wäre ganz einfach den mit dem Steuerrohr nach unten in die Garage zu hängen. Aber der Grundgedanke beim geschlitzten Steuerrohr war eigentlich eine einfachere Handhabung des Cane Creek Angleset´s zu erreichen, da die obere Lagerschale mit dem geschlitzten Steuerrohr die Lagerschale halt auch ohne Einpresswerkzeug zu tauschen ist. Und wir haben deswegen auch noch nicht wirklich negatives gehört. sollten da die Leute allerdings sagen wollen wir nicht lässt sich das relativ stressfrei ändern!

Zum Thema Lower Link:

Die Verbauten Lager sind 7001er und auch Richtig: Schrägkugellager die nur einseitig gedichtet sind mit einer Metallscheibe, wenn wir die mit einer 2RS ausrüsten hat das Lager weniger Tragkraft und es lässt sich auch nicht mehr nachschmieren... daher fiel die Wahl auf die 7001er. 

Allerdings haben wir bei den neuen Lower Link ein paar sachen deutlich verändert: Wie bereits  bei einigen anderen unserer Modelle haben sich die Mainpivot bolts verändert und werden nun mit einen Spreizklemm- Konus verbaut der sich nicht mehr lockert. Die neuen Lagerbolzen kommen daher auch ohne die Madenschraube und ohne den Sprengring auf der Kettenblattseite aus. Auch die Lager sind verändert worden da der Lagerbolzen größer geworden ist. 

Für alle die mit dem 2011er Lower Link Probleme haben bieten wir da einen Upgrade an mit dem Ihr den 2011 auf das 2012er Lower Link umrüsten könnt.
Preis für den Link können wir für Rahmen die über uns importiert worden sind (Kopie der Original Rechnung nicht vergessen!!!) liegt bei 150 Euro.

zum Lieferumfang gehört: 4* Lager, 1* Lower Link, 2* Mainpivot bolts komplett

Sollte jemand fragen haben, bitte am besten per Mail oder Telefon an uns.

Grüße & Ride on,
FLO / Shocker Distribution


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hacke242 (29. November 2011)

...du guter!


----------



## Downhill Lucki (29. November 2011)

find ich ne feine sache!


----------



## der T (29. November 2011)

Flo ... du Windhund... meld dich mal bei Facebook bei mir....... is stress inner bude hier


----------



## Daniöl (29. November 2011)

Was kostet wenn man den Rahmen nicht über Shocker bezogen hat?


----------



## 8664 (29. November 2011)

Daniöl schrieb:


> schick, wie baust du's auf?



mit dorado 12" Sram, Saint,Truvativ, Hope/mavic 721


----------



## Daniöl (29. November 2011)

Klingt gut, hopp hopp!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 8664 (29. November 2011)

Hallo Flo, ab welchem produktions datum werden die lower link revidiert verbaut.. habe jetzt ein M9 rahmen vom OKT11 mit kashima fox gekauft der hat immer noch die federringe. der händler sagt das sei schon up to date?!


----------



## Shocker (29. November 2011)

die Rahmen haben da einen Running change gehabt. Aber auf deinen Foto der hat noch das jetzige link!

für Rahmen die nicht über uns Bezogen worden sind kostet der Umbaukit 200.-Euro


----------



## bachmayeah (29. November 2011)

Jester schrieb:


> ein kashima rc4. bringt die beschichtung merklich was?


bei den gabeln und luftdämpfern bilde ich mir ein eine bessere performance bzgl. des ansprechverhaltens zu spüren..


----------



## 8664 (29. November 2011)

@Flo 
dann werde ich wenn nötig den link nachbestellen und wechseln...


----------



## werwurm (29. November 2011)

Dann bin ich schon auf die "Kulanz" der Schweizer - Distris gespannt...


----------



## 8664 (30. November 2011)

Ich werde das ueber italien lösen.


----------



## 8664 (5. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe mich beim Aufbau doch für ein Sonnenbrand Fahrwerk entschieden und nicht die Dorado pro.


----------



## 8664 (5. Dezember 2011)

so sieht der neue link aus:











* Intense Cycles Lower Main Pivot Bolt Kit (Cup & Cone)*

                                  As of mid 2011 model-year, Intense is  updating the main pivot on their entire model line. Not sure if your  frame has this new arrangement? Just contact us and we'll be happy to  help you find the proper parts for your bike.  Older models can be  retrofitted with this new style pivot bolt.  It will require a new lower  swing link, new bearings, and two of these main pivot kits.  Please  contact us for more information.  

Includes: (1)Main pivot Expander Bolt, (1)Main pivot Bolt Cone adjuster, (1)Cone adjuster Bolt, (2) Main pivot bearing caps. 

The following frames are now equipped with the new cup & cone main pivot hardware: 
Tracer 2 
Tracer 29 
Spider 2 
Spider 29 
951 
M9 FRO 
Uzzi VP 
SS2 
Tazer VP



* Intense Cycles Enduro Max 7902 Bearing*

                                  As of late 2011 Intense has gone to  super-resilient 7902 Enduro Max bearings in the lower linkage of several  models. Have an extra set on-hand when it comes time to service your  rear-end. Older Intense frames may be retro-fitted with 7902 bearings  with the use of additional updated hardware. Please call for more  information on updating your pre-2011 Intense frame to 7902  lower-linkage bearings. 

Four bearings are required for your lower linkage.  The following frames are now equipped with 7902 lower-linkage bearings:

Tracer 2 
Tracer 29 
Spider 2 
Spider 29 
951 
M9 FRO 
Uzzi VP 
SS2 
Tazer VP


----------



## Daniöl (5. Dezember 2011)

Wird schick!


----------



## werwurm (5. Dezember 2011)

wieso nur 1 x ((1)Main pivot Expander Bolt, (1)Main pivot Bolt Cone adjuster, (1)Cone adjuster Bolt) ?

Sieht doch aus als würden die die Ausfallenden-Seite auch geändert haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 8664 (5. Dezember 2011)

die lager musst du x4 bestellen und der bolzen kitt x2.. dachte von jedem ein bild reicht.


----------



## werwurm (5. Dezember 2011)

ich meine nicht das bild, sondern die auflistung unten ..... ein kit besteht also aus:
1 x Link
2 x Expander Bolt
2 x Bolt cone
2 x Bolt
4 x Cap
4 x Bearing


----------



## 8664 (5. Dezember 2011)

kannst es auch so auflisten.. 
bei meiner darstellung und im webshop ist es so:
1x bild 1 
4x bild2,  
2x bild 3

"bild"= Bild inhalt.


----------



## 8664 (6. Dezember 2011)

so mein raw ist da. aufgebaut und welch ein schreck hinterbau nur 145mm!! wusste nicht dass die silent guide von straitline nicht passt 32-35 und auch die 36-40... "Fox 40 RC2 ist noch unterwegs"


----------



## werwurm (6. Dezember 2011)

da ist wahrlich wenig platz .... habe die mrp - und es ist knapp, passt aber ... die e13 passt mit modifikationen, habe ich gesehen...


----------



## 8664 (6. Dezember 2011)

ja habe die lg1 genommen wie im frühling an meinem chrome black.. drive side 2 schwarze spacer unters BB und bei der lg1 ein goldenr und gut!
da mach ich nun fitness wenn ich jedes mal den hinterbau auseinander ziehen muss um rad ein/ausbau zumachen...


----------



## werwurm (6. Dezember 2011)

2spacer auf einer seite bei einem 83ger trettlager? ist nicht ganz im sinne des erfinders ..


----------



## 8664 (6. Dezember 2011)

beim sram descentas schon sonst kannst du die kurbeln zuwenig zusammen ziehen links ein spacer rechts 2 spacer ergibt 83mm zwischen drin!!


----------



## ActionGourmet (6. Dezember 2011)

Was ich nicht verstehe, warum mußt Du den Hinterbau auseinanderziehen, bzw. warum hat der nur 145mm? Sollte das von Haus aus sein (falsch geschweist) würde ich den Rahmen sofort reklamieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -SHREDDER- (6. Dezember 2011)

8664 schrieb:


> so mein raw ist da. aufgebaut und welch ein schreck hinterbau nur 145mm!!



Wieso 145mm?!?! 

Haben die M9-frames denn nicht 150mm?


----------



## ActionGourmet (6. Dezember 2011)

.


----------



## san_andreas (6. Dezember 2011)

@ActionGourmet: das kann man ruhig auseinanderziehen. Hatte ein Kumpel bei einer Wildsau, laut JÜ gar kein Thema.


----------



## -SHREDDER- (6. Dezember 2011)

Pfusch?


----------



## werwurm (6. Dezember 2011)

bei meinem tracer muss ich auch auseinanderziehen um das rad reinzubekommen .... naja... spricht ja natürlich nicht gerade für die genauigeit des schweissers, ist aber auch nichts wildes. alu verzieht sich eben beim schweissen. und die paar mm in eine oder andere richtung sind beim rahmen egal .... oder glaubst du wirklich dass jeder rahmen schussgerade ist ...


----------



## ActionGourmet (6. Dezember 2011)

nee, auf so was lass ich mich bei dem Preis nicht ein. Ich hatte mal einen (neuen) krummen Hinterbau bei einem Fusion (bitte kein Kommentar, eine dunkle Fase meiner Bikekarriere) beeinträchtigt nur das Fahrverhalten sondern macht ggf. auch den Dämpfer fertig. Also bei 3300 Steinen ist sowas inakzeptabel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 8664 (6. Dezember 2011)

mein erster M9 hatte 153mm der rahmen ist gerade und das macht nichts... 2.5mm pro seite.. bleibt ja alles in der mitte... wenn intense das so zum haus raus lässt?!?!


----------



## werwurm (6. Dezember 2011)

so schlimm ist es nicht..... das ist keine medizinische robotertechnologie... und auf den mond muss man damit auch nicht ....
die sache bei den federelementen hat sich sicher aber schon anders ...


----------



## Jester (6. Dezember 2011)

also 5mm finde ich schon krass. da würde ich auch reklamieren.


----------



## Matte (6. Dezember 2011)

Bei meinem Tracer 2 musste ich Anfangs auch den Hinterbau zum Radwechsel auseinander ziehen. Das hat mich derbe gestört.

Hab mich dann direkt an Intense (Johnny) gewandt und der hat mir andere Spacer geschickt und seit dem passt das perfekt.


----------



## ActionGourmet (6. Dezember 2011)

Da bin ich ja froh, dass mein M9 gerade ist. Finde ich aber trotzdem peinlich für den Ferrari unter den DH-Bikes
BTW: Ich bin vom Fahrverhalten begeistert. Ich hatte vorher ein ziemlich gepimptes 2010er Demo 8.1 mit Boxxer WC und Vivid Air. Absolut kein Vergleich. Das Intense ist ne ganz andere Nummer. Ich bin Bad Wildbad auf der DH1 def. schneller geworden und fühle mich viel sicherer.


----------



## san_andreas (6. Dezember 2011)

ActionGourmet schrieb:


> Da bin ich ja froh, dass mein M9 gerade ist. Finde ich aber trotzdem peinlich für den Ferrari unter den DH-Bikes



Paßt doch der Vergleich. Ich durfte neulich in einem 430er Modena mitfahren. Der geht auch wie Sau, ist aber fertigungsmäßig weit vom Optimum. Und bei jedem Anfahren ruckelt er anders oder rumpelt beim Anlassen, laut Besitzer ganz normal.


----------



## 8664 (6. Dezember 2011)

jo wie gesagt das bike ist gerade, aber eng ist immer besser als zu weit ;-))
ja das fahrverhalten ist top... deswegen ist das mein 2tes!!! fahre es 63° dämpfer anlenkung vorne mitte federweg voll G3 mitte. freu mich schon das M9 wieder in nord italien und schweiz-wallis zu prügeln!


----------



## ActionGourmet (6. Dezember 2011)

Was sagt den Shocker zu diesem "Rahmenproblem"?


----------



## 8664 (6. Dezember 2011)

für mich ist das kein problem und ich bin italiener somit in Trento IT gekauft.
Wie gesagt wenn Intense das raus lässt wird es passen.


----------



## stylehead (7. Dezember 2011)

naja...auf die intense qualitätssicherung braucht man wohl nicht außerordentlich viel geben. hatte letztens im fahrradladen meines vertrauens einen tracer 2 in der hand, an dem die dämpferaufnahme nur halb angeschweisst war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 8664 (7. Dezember 2011)

das ist doch normal dass nur die aussen seite geschweisst ist?


----------



## 8664 (7. Dezember 2011)

meine Lillith


----------



## werwurm (7. Dezember 2011)

die lenkerfarbe gefällt mir ... aber die griffe ... die sind schlimm ... hatte ganz kurz auch ... lösen sich innerhalb der kurzesten zeit ....

so .. ich hab aber mittlerweile genug von meinem M9 und will einen Pivot .....
... will jemand M9 rahmen kaufen? ... hehe


----------



## 8664 (7. Dezember 2011)

wieso qualität?
oder das gefühl es fährt sich was besser?


----------



## werwurm (7. Dezember 2011)

die fallen ab ... verdrehen sich ... die schrauben werden mit einem dünnen blech GEGEN den lenker geschraubt .... kann sein, dass ich ein monagsmodell hatte, aber bei mir sind sie nach einem halben tag wieder in die teilekiste gewandert


----------



## 8664 (7. Dezember 2011)

meine der wechsel von intense weg, quallität?


----------



## Endless86 (7. Dezember 2011)

8664 schrieb:


> mein erster M9 hatte 153mm der rahmen ist gerade und das macht nichts... 2.5mm pro seite.. bleibt ja alles in der mitte... wenn intense das so zum haus raus lässt?!?!



mein 951 war auch breiter als als 150mm. aber habs nie gemessen. waren 4-5mm


----------



## werwurm (7. Dezember 2011)

akksoo? ... ah nö ... das Ding ist super ...
wie war das? - wenn man nicht schwimmen kann, dann ist die Badehose schuld?
ich bin vor kurzem ein Ironhorse von meinem Kollegen gefahren ... und es gefiel mir unglaublich das lebendige verhalten von dem Rahmen. Nicht so ein Sitzklo, wie der M9 .... ich will nun also Irgendwas, was sich auch so anfühlt.
Ausserdem - man muss was gegen die Rezession machen, bisschen die Marktwirtschaft ankurbeln.
Nüchtern gesehen: Eine unbegründete Kauflust ... hehe ...


----------



## 8664 (7. Dezember 2011)

hahaha.. für mich passt das fahrverhalten schön im groben mit 9.5 und auf den strecken wo ich fahre ein traum morgins- crans montana- alpi und das schönste ist du kannst das bike aus jeder situation mit durstrecken beider beine pushen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## werwurm (7. Dezember 2011)

naja .. ich fahre ja nicht woanders ... hehe
sehe - wohnort ...


----------



## san_andreas (8. Dezember 2011)

@werwurm: dann wende dich an den User "haha", der macht jetzt auch den Vertrieb von Pivot (www.everyday26.de).


----------



## Christiaan (8. Dezember 2011)

werwurm schrieb:


> die lenkerfarbe gefällt mir ... aber die griffe ... die sind schlimm ... hatte ganz kurz auch ... lösen sich innerhalb der kurzesten zeit ....
> 
> so .. ich hab aber mittlerweile genug von meinem M9 und will einen Pivot .....
> ... will jemand M9 rahmen kaufen? ... hehe



Wieviel soll die kiste kosten? Vielliecht kenne Ich noch jeamdn fuer ein M9 medium


----------



## Crak (8. Dezember 2011)

meins ist auch zu verkaufen. Kann er sich ja mal angucken.


----------



## 8664 (10. Dezember 2011)

man war heute das erste mal drausen mit dem M9. einfach geil.. genau das habe ich mit dem scalp und dobermann vermisst "plushhhhh"

[ame="http://vimeo.com/33449271"]Rollout Intense M9 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## geosnow (15. Dezember 2011)

schad, liit de thunersee nöd ide Nächi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## werwurm (15. Dezember 2011)

Thun ..... hmm .. fährst du Wiriehorn beim IXS mit?


----------



## Downhill Lucki (15. Dezember 2011)

red mal deutsch!


----------



## geosnow (15. Dezember 2011)

red? siehst du rot?


----------



## werwurm (15. Dezember 2011)

ich nix deutsch, ich aussengeländer...

ich habe den 8664 gefragt ob er beim IXS-Cup in Wiriehorn dabei ist, da Thun direkt um die ecke ist


----------



## Downhill Lucki (15. Dezember 2011)

aha!


----------



## 8664 (15. Dezember 2011)

nein, ich trainiere am wiriehorn nur die unterarme in der pre saison  mai bis juni


----------



## Downhill Lucki (15. Dezember 2011)

also pre saison ist bei mir von jan bis märz!


----------



## 8664 (15. Dezember 2011)

Downhill Lucki schrieb:


> also pre saison ist bei mir von jan bis märz!


 ich meinte bikepark for saison... bei uns ist das wiriehorn am ersten offen .


----------



## san_andreas (15. Dezember 2011)

@8664: wo fährst du da im Video ?


----------



## Downhill Lucki (15. Dezember 2011)

bei mir ist das im jan in bozen, latsch und finale!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 8664 (15. Dezember 2011)

hier mein link kitt


----------



## 8664 (17. Dezember 2011)

schöne M9!


----------



## ActionGourmet (17. Dezember 2011)

Gefällt mir. Ich würde mir (rein aus Stylegründen) noch ein paar grüne Eloxteile passend zum Lenker verbauen oder nen schwarzen Lenker drauf machen. Sonst top. Was wiegt sie denn?

Vielleicht wären auch grüne Gabel- und/oder Rahmendecals ne Option. Ich habe mit www.slikgraphics.com sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Rahmen und Gabeldecals individuell nach Deinen Wünschen auf dicker Crossfolie jeweils weniger als 30 Euro.


----------



## 8664 (17. Dezember 2011)

denke 16.5-17kg


----------



## 8664 (17. Dezember 2011)

ja eine lime green steckachse oder pedale... aber sicher nicht mehr.


----------



## Crak (21. Dezember 2011)

der grüne Lenker ist top!


----------



## 8664 (21. Dezember 2011)

mein werkzeug um die lager zu wechseln auf den neuen box link


----------



## -SHREDDER- (21. Dezember 2011)

Ist das das originale Intense-tool?


----------



## 8664 (21. Dezember 2011)

nein das original santacruz tool von competive cyclist... past perfekt in die lager...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christiaan (23. Dezember 2011)

8664 schrieb:


> nein das original santacruz tool von competive cyclist... past perfekt in die lager...



Ist das den Tool fuer Nomad?


----------



## 8664 (23. Dezember 2011)

so nun ist auch die langerwartete Gabel da!!





Partlist:
Intense M9 RAW medium
Gabel: 2012 FOX 40 Kashima Coat
Steuersatz 2011 Angelset -1° 63°
Dämpfer: 2012 FOX RC 4 Kashima Coat Feder RCS 3"x400 TI
Laufräder: 2012 Hope evo/ Mavic 721
Reifen/ Schläuche 2011 Onza/ Latex
Kasette: 2011 Dura Ace TI
Bremsen: 2012 Avid Code R 200mm
Schaltung: 20111 Saint
Lenker: 2011 Nukeproof 78cm flach
Griffe: 2011 Sunline
Vorbau: 2011 Straitline
Sattelstütze: 2011 Thomson
Sattel: 20111 WTB evo TI
Pedalen: 2011 HT Ti
Kurbel: 2012 Truvativ Descendant
Kettenblatt: 2011 E13 34"
Kette 2011 KMC TI
Kettenführung: 2011 E-13 LG1 32-36"
Gewicht: ?


----------



## ActionGourmet (23. Dezember 2011)

Fett! Sieht gut aus!


----------



## Rischer (23. Dezember 2011)

schöner Heizkörper!


----------



## Crak (23. Dezember 2011)

endlich was würdiges für den rahmen.


----------



## 8664 (23. Dezember 2011)

Crak schrieb:


> endlich was würdiges für den rahmen.



hahaha,, so gut dä spruch..


mann, 14tage gewartet und geschwitzt bis die fox 40 kam!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doppelkorn (23. Dezember 2011)

welche rahmen größe ist das? das erste m9 was mir in raw wirklich gut gefällt


----------



## bachmayeah (24. Dezember 2011)

da hab ich schon bessere/schönere gesehen; ggf liegst am Winkel der Aufnahme..


----------



## 8664 (24. Dezember 2011)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> da hab ich schon bessere/schönere gesehen; ggf liegst am Winkel der Aufnahme..



Bitte streitet Euch nicht wegen schöner besser,
für mich stimmt es mit Gewicht Haltbarkeit und Preis...

PS:
Habe noch die Partliste aufgeführt unter die Abbildung.


----------



## bachmayeah (24. Dezember 2011)

Streitet doch keiner....


----------



## 8664 (24. Dezember 2011)

the future, young and Intense

[ame="http://vimeo.com/33713977"]Monza Imports Intense: Episode 1 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Daniöl (24. Dezember 2011)

Raw M9? Da mach ich mit!


----------



## 8664 (24. Dezember 2011)

Super schön auch mit der schwarzen Fox 40 !!!


----------



## Icono (24. Dezember 2011)

Was hat der Bock gekostet? >5000â¬?

Ist nicht mal wer von euch nÃ¤chstes Jahr in Willingen? Ich will das Ding gegen mein Summum mal fahren. GrÃ¶Ãe M wÃ¤re stark


----------



## alex-66 (24. Dezember 2011)

ich glaube mal das man bei neuen INTENSE-Rahmen und neuen Teilen nicht drunter kommt (oder auch will )

also beim 951, M9 und Tracer2 hab ich es nicht geschafft


----------



## 8664 (26. Dezember 2011)

so habe mein link gewechselt. das SC tool funktioniert perfect!!!

http://booch64.blogspot.com/2011/12/intense-m9-box-link-change.html

wie es drinnen aussieht siehe hier

http://forums.mtbr.com/intense/m9-fro-639096-11.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freerider1337 (29. Dezember 2011)

Fast fertig ich brauch nur noch so ein paar Teile und ein paar Meinungen wie es am besten aussehen würde:
e*13 lg1 schwarz/weiß?
sixpack icons blau/rot?
sixpack driver 805 blau/rot?

sonst was noch dran kommt ist :
Descendant kurbel
2012 Code
xo Schaltwerk/trigger
und gegen Ostern nen Vivid mit ti feder.


----------



## 8664 (29. Dezember 2011)

lg1 schwarz kettenblatt e13 silber keine sixpack bitte! blau rot beides schön! lenker RF 78cm blau pedale twenty6 blau oder eben alles rot.. orange wäre auch schön. sattel würde ich noch den flachen sdg nehmen.
geiler hobel. ist das ein van dämpfer???


----------



## freerider1337 (29. Dezember 2011)

Sattel/dämpfer übergangsweise erstmal drauf gemacht ..jo


----------



## 8664 (1. Januar 2012)

Christiaan schrieb:


> Ist das den Tool fuer Nomad?



keine ahnung es passt auf die V10 und M9 alle intense.


----------



## Jester (3. Januar 2012)

wieso verkaufen eigentlich so viele ihr m9? wäre mal interessant zu wissen woran das liegt.


----------



## san_andreas (3. Januar 2012)

Weil viele jede Saison den Rahmen wechseln ? Und letzte Saison Unmengen M9 im Verhältnis zu früher gekauft wurden ?


----------



## 8664 (3. Januar 2012)

ich habs schwer bereut dass ich es verkauft habe im spät sommer...
aber nun habe ich wieder eins!


----------



## Jester (3. Januar 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Weil viele jede Saison den Rahmen wechseln ? Und letzte Saison Unmengen M9 im Verhältnis zu früher gekauft wurden ?


----------



## 8664 (7. Januar 2012)

Cosmetic Update Answer Cockpit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (7. Januar 2012)

Bitte mach auf den Vorbau eine schwarze Frontplate drauf !


----------



## 8664 (7. Januar 2012)

nein danke, das ist ja gerade das schöne.


----------



## ActionGourmet (7. Januar 2012)

Mir gefällts.


----------



## julius09 (8. Januar 2012)

bin ich als einziger der Meinung das die Answer Frontplatte mega kacke aussieht?


----------



## san_andreas (9. Januar 2012)

Nein.


----------



## iRider (9. Januar 2012)

julius09 schrieb:


> bin ich als einziger der Meinung das die Answer Frontplatte mega kacke aussieht?



Kommentare wie diese bestärken mich immer wieder darin keine Bilder meiner Bikes in Foren zu posten. Danke dafür!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 8664 (9. Januar 2012)

iRider schrieb:


> Kommentare wie diese bestärken mich immer wieder darin keine Bilder meiner Bikes in Foren zu posten. Danke dafür!


Das ist doch kein Grund.. 
Was ich verbaue gefällt mir. 
Wenn es jemandem nicht gefällt und er es unbedingt schreiben muss... ja dann schreibt er es halt.
Mein motto ist: wenn was gefällt schreiben wenn was nicht gefällt nichts schreiben. Ausser man wird um die Meinung gefragt.


----------



## -SHREDDER- (9. Januar 2012)

Hmmmm, wäre wohl der richtige Moment für eine Grundsatzdiskussion...


----------



## bachmayeah (9. Januar 2012)

bin dabei 
vor allem ist doch klar, dass das eigene fahrrad nicht jedem optisch / technisch gefallen kann und wird. wenn man es hier postet kann bzw. muss man damit rechnen, dass nicht nur positive kommentare erscheinen.
ob dann wiederum die wortwahl die richtige ist/war, sei dahingestellt. Ich bin Fan von freier,  adäquater Meinungsäußerung.
Wenn man kein negatives Feedback verkraften kann, sollte man sich das posten hier generell vorher überlegen.
Allerdings bin ich eher geneigt was positives zu schreiben und mich dafür anzumelden, als was negatives.
mir persönlich gefällts so besser, als vorher.


----------



## gigo (9. Januar 2012)

iRider schrieb:


> Kommentare wie diese bestärken mich immer wieder darin keine Bilder meiner Bikes in Foren zu posten. Danke dafür!



Schade, ich würde gerne mal ein Bike von dir hier sehen. Hab' das Gefühl, dass du ganz gute Bikes hast...


----------



## julius09 (9. Januar 2012)

Positiver Kommentar: bis auf die Vorbaufrontplatte gefällt mir das M9 sehr gut !


----------



## Jester (9. Januar 2012)

die frontplatte ist doch garnicht so schlimm. eher das anrazit des vorbaus. das passt höchstens zu den gummianschlagschützern der gabel


----------



## 8664 (10. Januar 2012)

in demfall eher zu dem Raw und den  bremshebeln der code R.. nein es passt super! 
Wollte es schön schlicht Aufbauen ohne dass es von weitem schon auffällt!
PS:
ich bin stolz auf euch den hier wird schon auf höchster Stufe genörgelt.


----------



## san_andreas (10. Januar 2012)

Da hast du recht !
Positiv ausgedrückt darfst du mir dein Bike gerne zukommen lassen ! Vorbau und Lenker brauchst du nicht mitzuschicken. ;-)


----------



## Daniöl (10. Januar 2012)

gigo schrieb:


> Schade, ich würde gerne mal ein Bike von dir hier sehen. Hab' das Gefühl, dass du ganz gute Bikes hast...



Meine Kristallkugel sagt mir:

Raw Rahmen
Weiße 40
roter Lenker
rote Laufräder


----------



## san_andreas (10. Januar 2012)

Bin auch dafür, dass iRider mal was zeigt !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 8664 (10. Januar 2012)

Um Euch noch einwenig Stoff zu geben habe ich mir kurzerhand ein Satz Deemax Ultimate gekauft, Bilder folgen ende Woche!


----------



## -SHREDDER- (10. Januar 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Da hast du recht !
> Positiv ausgedrückt darfst du mir dein Bike gerne zukommen lassen ! Vorbau und Lenker brauchst du nicht mitzuschicken. ;-)



dito...


----------



## der T (11. Januar 2012)

Sagt mal jemand was zu M9 mit Vivid Air? 
Welchen Tune fahrt ihr? M/M ? 

Gruß T


----------



## Daniöl (11. Januar 2012)

Zum Vivid kann ich leider nix sagen.

Wie habt ihr das Dreckproblem am Steuerrohr gelöst?
Ich versuchs jetzt mal mit einfachem Klebeband.






und am Tretlager kann man wohl nicht viel machen, einfach schlauch rein halten wenns voll ist oder?


----------



## ActionGourmet (11. Januar 2012)

Ich habe die gleichen "Problemlösungen" angewendet. alternativ könnte man den Schlitz am Steuerrohr mit Silikon ausspritzen. Ist flexibel, unauffällig (klar oder schwarz), wasserdicht. alternativ könnte man es auch mit einem Stück festem Schaumstoff, weichem Kunststoff, oder Neopren probieren.


----------



## ActionGourmet (11. Januar 2012)

der T schrieb:


> Sagt mal jemand was zu M9 mit Vivid Air?
> Welchen Tune fahrt ihr? M/M ?
> 
> Gruß T



Ich hab den Vivid Air im demo gefahren. Da war er wirklich gut (Tune C). Fürs M9 finde ich ihn auf Grund des geringen Einstellbereichs des Vivids und den vielfältigen einstellbereichs des M9 unpassend. Der Tune legt ja die Grundeinstellung der Druckstufe fest (meines Wissens). Durch die Einstellbarkeit der Anlenkung des Dämpfers (linear-progressiv) wird der Dämpfer überfordert sein (meine Vermutung). Wenn Du Dich auf eine Einstellung festlegen willst, sollte es funktionieren. Ich finde den CC DB Air interessanter. Preislich dürfte das nicht viel ausmachen.


----------



## fr-andi (12. Januar 2012)

Habe denVivid Air in mehreren Bikes gehabt(u.a.im V10, was dem M9 denke ich nahe kommt), jeweils in Tune M und hat mir persönlich in der Einstellung im grossen Federweg so getaugt. Gruss!


----------



## Endless86 (12. Januar 2012)

daniöl was hast du da für eine kettenführung an deinem m9?


----------



## Daniöl (12. Januar 2012)

Eine vom User "Bommelmaster"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Endless86 (12. Januar 2012)

sehr geil


----------



## ActionGourmet (12. Januar 2012)

die Bommelmaster sieht wirklich gut (leicht) aus. Gibts die auch mit Tacko? Wenn ich den Tacko an meiner LG1 anschaue, ist der sinnvoll


----------



## 8664 (12. Januar 2012)

Intense M9 Ultimate.


----------



## der T (12. Januar 2012)

Danke Jungs....Tune M/M ist drin und funzt ganz ordentlich...... muß das mal richtig rippen gehn ......ride on


----------



## Daniöl (13. Januar 2012)

ActionGourmet schrieb:


> die Bommelmaster sieht wirklich gut (leicht) aus. Gibts die auch mit Tacko? Wenn ich den Tacko an meiner LG1 anschaue, ist der sinnvoll



Soll noch mit Taco kommen, momentan gibts die nur ohne.
Gewicht war glaub ich 85g und macht echt einen super Eindruck!


----------



## freerider1337 (14. Januar 2012)

First try!
was noch geändert wird : sattel,lenker,Pedale,Dämpfer,Kettenblatt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 8664 (14. Januar 2012)

ich finds schön so! ev. noch ein fox fahrwerk aber sonst top!


----------



## alex-66 (14. Januar 2012)

@8664: na endlich mit ultimate


----------



## freerider1337 (14. Januar 2012)

Die worldcup bleibt erstmal!


----------



## Icono (14. Januar 2012)

Sowas brauch man in Kassel? Komm nach nach Wildungen rum


----------



## Jester (14. Januar 2012)

8664 schrieb:


> ich finds schön so! ev. noch ein fox fahrwerk aber sonst top!



die boxxer ist doch top. die fox ist zu schwer und hat nicht die performance der boxxer..


----------



## geosnow (16. Januar 2012)

Jester schrieb:


> die boxxer ist doch top. die fox ist zu schwer und hat nicht die performance der boxxer..



bist du sicher?


----------



## san_andreas (16. Januar 2012)

Da sind sich alle Fox Hater sicher. Ich fand meine 40s gut, jetzt kommt mal eine Boxxer zum Vergleich.


----------



## geosnow (16. Januar 2012)

ich kenn die neue 40er nicht, aber die 2011er bomber und 2010er WC und am t2 fahr ich die 2012er van 160. 

ich nehme schwer an, dass die van und die 40er gleich gut funktionieren, und dann spricht die 40er auf bremsrillen in jedem fall besser an als die 2010er WC.


----------



## Downhill Lucki (16. Januar 2012)

nach meiner erfahrung ist die 40er im vergleich zur boxxer toilette wie autobahn...bos noch mal nen gutes eck besser!


----------



## geosnow (16. Januar 2012)

und welche 40er? 2007 oder 2012?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freerider1337 (16. Januar 2012)

Jeder so wie er es mag!!! ;P

@Icono klar fürn Schlossberg! ;D habt ihr nen gescheiten trail in wildungen? ;D


----------



## Jester (16. Januar 2012)

sorry wollte keine fox, rock shox diskussion auslösen. 

back to topic


----------



## Daniöl (16. Januar 2012)

Downhill Lucki schrieb:


> nach meiner erfahrung ist die 40er im vergleich zur boxxer toilette wie autobahn...bos noch mal nen gutes eck besser!



toilette wie autobahn


----------



## Downhill Lucki (16. Januar 2012)

2009



Daniöl schrieb:


> toilette wie autobahn



typisch deutsche ibc antwort! war ja klar, dass sowas wieder kommt! hier kann man echt nix posten ohne dass gleich müll zurück kommt...


----------



## Daniöl (17. Januar 2012)

Tut mir leid, ich verstehe Sie nicht.


----------



## Hannes75 (17. Januar 2012)

Kann mir jemand das Dämpferbuchsenmaß für den Cane Creek im M9 durchgeben?!


----------



## Daniöl (17. Januar 2012)

Spacers	 	33.02x8mm/41x8mm

http://www.intensecycles.com/bikes/index.php?id=1&product_id=13#specifications


----------



## Hannes75 (17. Januar 2012)

Weißt du zufällig wo ich die bestellen kann? Bei bike mailorder haben sie diese Maße nicht


----------



## san_andreas (17. Januar 2012)

Was soll denn 33.02 für ein Mass sein ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (17. Januar 2012)

Ich hatte bei mir mal 42/34 nachgemessen


----------



## san_andreas (17. Januar 2012)

@Hannes: bestell' dir gleich Huber Bushings.


----------



## Daniöl (17. Januar 2012)

Genau.

Zu deiner Frage san_andreas.
Keine Ahnung, aber ich hab das damals auch beim Huber angegeben und es hat gepasst.


----------



## Hannes75 (17. Januar 2012)

Werd das auch über Huber Bushings angehen! Hab schon Kontakt aufgenommen!


----------



## Downhill Lucki (17. Januar 2012)

hab auch die huber bushings...aber leider noch nicht getestet!


----------



## DHRc (18. Januar 2012)

was könntet ihr bei einer köpergröße von 1,82m für eine rahmengröße empfehlen?
zur info:vorher ein legend mk2 in large war ein ticken zu groß aber nur etwas.
danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhill Lucki (18. Januar 2012)

bin genau so groß und hatte ein M... war perfekt!


----------



## Crak (18. Januar 2012)

Mmmmmmmmmmedium!!!!!!


----------



## DHRc (18. Januar 2012)

thx buddys!


----------



## freerider1337 (18. Januar 2012)

188-190 und fahre L und passt perfekt ,dürfte auch nicht kleiner sein..  würde dir auch M empfehlen


----------



## ActionGourmet (18. Januar 2012)

Ich bin auch 1,82 und fahre medium. Passt. Ich hatte vorher ein Demo 8.1 auch in m. Wobei das auch auf Deinem Geschmack / Fahrweise abhängt. Die größeren Rahmen sind meist nur länger. (Bin zu faul das jetzt nach zu schauen). Du kannst die Kettenstrebenlänge ja mit den G3 Ausfallenden "korrigieren"


----------



## onkel_c (19. Januar 2012)

mal eine frage an die spezialisten hier; und ja, ich habe die specs bei intense auf der seite bzgl. federhärte gelesen!

welche federhärte ist bei ca. 83-84kg (ready to race) die vermeintlich richtige (im ccdb)?
ich habe momentan eine 400x3,00 nukeproof titan verbaut (bei 9''fw), was mir aber doch recht straff vorkommt. allerdings fahre ich allgemein etwas straffer. eine 350er feder wäre vermutlich dann etwas weich, oder hat jemand andere erfahrungen?


----------



## Downhill Lucki (19. Januar 2012)

hatte bei deinem gewicht eine 350er auf 9" und eine 300er auf 8,5"!


----------



## Crak (19. Januar 2012)

also ich fahre bei 80kg race ready eine 400er bei 9,5". Wenn dir die bei 9 zu straff ist würde ich mal eine 375 probieren


----------



## onkel_c (19. Januar 2012)

@ Lukas: danke - das war dir nicht zu soft? 



Crak schrieb:


> also ich fahre bei 80kg race ready eine 400er bei 9,5". Wenn dir die bei 9 zu straff ist würde ich mal eine 375 probieren



jepp, darauf läuft es wohl hinaus.


----------



## Daniöl (19. Januar 2012)

Kommt mir auch komisch vor.
Ich hab bei 73-74kg ready eine 350er in der 9" Einstellung.

Noch eine Frage meinerseits.
Welche Einstellung hat sich für euch persönlich am besten angefühlt?

Hab momentan 9" und vorne im Progressivsten Loch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhill Lucki (19. Januar 2012)

ne war genau passend! keine durchschläge auch bei verpatzten landungen!
hatte immer auf 8,5" und vorne unten eingehängt! war extrem gut!


----------



## onkel_c (19. Januar 2012)

ok Lukas, danke!


----------



## 8664 (19. Januar 2012)

vorne mitte g3 mitte und 9.5 mit 63°steuerwinkel..


----------



## onkel_c (19. Januar 2012)

8664 schrieb:


> vorne mitte g3 mitte und 9.5 mit 63°steuerwinkel..



damit fährst du aber nicht bei den dtsch. fichtenslalomrennen mit. das klingt stark nach anspruchsvollen, ruppigen kursen mit entsprechendem gefälle ...


----------



## ActionGourmet (19. Januar 2012)

Also ich fahr die gleiche einstellung, wobei bis jetzt nur auf einem Kurs: BWB DH1 somit hast Du doch recht mit Deiner Aussage zum Kurs.


----------



## onkel_c (19. Januar 2012)

w'bad und todtnau müsste ich probieren. ich schätze mal, dass ich dort mit 9" und g3 mitte fahren würde.

thale würde ich vermutlich mit 8,5" und kurz fahren, ilmenau vllt, mit 9'' und kurz -ggf. g3 mitte.

auf den schweizer kursen sicher mit 9,5'' und g3 mitte.

so favorisiere ich das mal aus dem gefühl heraus. muss aber in der praxis nicht so sein  - wird sich finden.


----------



## Christiaan (19. Januar 2012)

Ich hatte bei 73kg mit gear ein 300lbs Feder am CCDB im 9", war top


----------



## Jester (19. Januar 2012)

naja du solltest eher nach sag gehen?! 40% beim vpp


----------



## 8664 (19. Januar 2012)

onkel_c schrieb:


> damit fährst du aber nicht bei den dtsch. fichtenslalomrennen mit. das klingt stark nach anspruchsvollen, ruppigen kursen mit entsprechendem gefälle ...



slack and low das ist das wo ich liebe, fahre ueberall so: alpi pds, wallis, totdnau, lac blanc, single trails downhill zuhause.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 8664 (19. Januar 2012)

onkel_c schrieb:


> damit fährst du aber nicht bei den dtsch. fichtenslalomrennen mit. das klingt stark nach anspruchsvollen, ruppigen kursen mit entsprechendem gefälle ...



ich fahre alles mit gleicher einstellung! slack and low.


----------



## onkel_c (20. Januar 2012)

ok. das würde ich vermutlich nicht, obwohl ich ein 'fauler hund' bin, mal sehen ...


----------



## 8664 (21. Januar 2012)

für das ist es aber gebaut das M9, "rock'n'roll"
Das ist kein semi DH'ler um pilze zusammeln...


----------



## onkel_c (21. Januar 2012)

habe ICH das behauptet?
ich glaube, da verkennst du mich. aber nach knapp 20 jahren im dh racing weiß man um die vorteile das ein oder andere an einem rad einstellen zu können. und wie ich schon schrieb unterscheiden sich kurse doch sehr beachtlich!


----------



## 8664 (21. Januar 2012)

ja klar
aber für mich hobby downhiller passt das schon.


----------



## freerider1337 (2. Februar 2012)

fast perfekt ,neuen Dämpfer gibt es gegen Ostern ;D Pedale ,und Sattel zwischen durch . Pedale höchst wahrscheinlich sixpack Icon Mg in Rot!?. Sattel mal gucken ;D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agrohardtail (4. Februar 2012)

bei mir gehts langsam vorran


----------



## Icono (4. Februar 2012)

Fährst die Saison nosy wie's ausschaut


----------



## agrohardtail (4. Februar 2012)

wie fährt man nosy? muss ich dafür durch die gegend schauen?


----------



## Downhill Lucki (4. Februar 2012)

ist das hochglanzpoliert? hast du das selber gemacht? mit hand oder maschine? sieht sau geil aus! wann steht das bock bzw der frame?


----------



## agrohardtail (4. Februar 2012)

ist noch nicht hochglanzpoliert, macht nen bikebuddy von mir der goldschmied ist. poliert mit ner maschine meinte aber eben noch zu mir das es mehr arbeit ist als er dachte. 

wird wohl gegen ende februar anfang märz fertig.

weiß auch noch nicht ob decals drauf kommen, bestelle die wohl erstmal und schaue es mir dann an wenn ich die auflege.


----------



## 8664 (4. Februar 2012)

hab noch kleine updates gemacht 16.28Kg


----------



## ActionGourmet (4. Februar 2012)

doch wieder mit Boxxer? Wie kommst Du auf 16,3kg? Ich komme mit meinem doch sehr ähnlichen Aufbau auf 16,8kg. 
Ok habe gerade ca. 350g entdeckt: UST
ok weitere 100g Pedale Titanachse


----------



## Daniöl (4. Februar 2012)

Wollte erst alle Aufkleber dran lassen. Jetzt hab ich doch schon die von der Kettenstrebe entfernt und irgendwie spiel ich mit dem Gedanken auch noch den M9 aufkleber weg zu machen. Was denkt ihr?


----------



## san_andreas (4. Februar 2012)

Ich würde den Rest wegmachen und das M9 drauflassen !
Probier halt mal am Rechner rum.

Super Rad übrigens !


----------



## 8664 (4. Februar 2012)

ActionGourmet schrieb:


> doch wieder mit Boxxer? Wie kommst Du auf 16,3kg? Ich komme mit meinem doch sehr ähnlichen Aufbau auf 16,8kg.
> Ok habe gerade ca. 350g entdeckt: UST
> ok weitere 100g Pedale Titanachse



Die steckachse satelstütze kette, die swampthing sind auch nur 1020gr pro stk. mein radsatz mit scheibe kasette Bereifung 4700gr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ActionGourmet (5. Februar 2012)

ok, auf ne neue Steckachse warte ich auch noch.
Hab mal die Sixpack bestellt. Welche hast Du?


----------



## 8664 (5. Februar 2012)

sixpack nail gold wie montiert..


----------



## Red Baron (11. Februar 2012)

Hi, ich bin jetzt auch unter die M9 Fahrer gegangen ;-)

Schönen Gruß. Benno

Gewicht 18,5 kG


----------



## 8664 (11. Februar 2012)

schön, warum so schwer?


----------



## Red Baron (11. Februar 2012)

kein Plan. Hab mich gefragt, wie mann noch bis zu 2 kG rausholen kann. Kann ich mir kaum vorstellen...


----------



## freerider1337 (11. Februar 2012)

Die alte Boxxer hat was , Top!


----------



## Red Baron (11. Februar 2012)

freerider1337 schrieb:


> Die alte Boxxer hat was , Top!



 Sehe ich genauso ;-) und funktioniert top


----------



## werwurm (11. Februar 2012)

8664 schrieb:


> schön, warum so schwer?



Weil der Rahmen schwer ist, falls das jemand noch nicht bemerkt hat


----------



## 8664 (11. Februar 2012)

dafür hält er!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 8664 (12. Februar 2012)

16.25Kg


----------



## berndguggi (19. Februar 2012)

Einige hier haben den neuen Link schon bestellt und montiert.
Hatte bei meinem M9 bisher noch keine Probleme mit dem bestehenden Link. Lohnt der Umbau überhaupt ?


----------



## alex-66 (19. Februar 2012)

nach Verletzung kann es wieder losgehen und bevor es wieder geschunden wird noch ein Foto in sauber


----------



## 8664 (19. Februar 2012)

works red ist der hammer, aufbau super!


----------



## Downhoehl (24. Februar 2012)

Kurze Zwischenfrage: Kann mir jemand die Bauhöhe eines Angle Set´s in Verbindung mit einem "M"-Rahmen sagen? Sprich: Abstand zwischen den Brücken.


----------



## Soulbrother (24. Februar 2012)

140-142mm ... hab die Lesebrille gerade nicht zur Hand und muß den Zollstock dabei etwas biegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhoehl (25. Februar 2012)

Dank dir


----------



## 2378TCDD (26. Februar 2012)

ActionGourmet schrieb:


> ok, auf ne neue Steckachse warte ich auch noch.
> Hab mal die Sixpack bestellt. Welche hast Du?


 
Gibts noch Alternativen zur Sixpack wo statt der Riesenmutter  nen Innensechskant kontert? Macht das Werkzeugkiste etwas leichter


----------



## ActionGourmet (26. Februar 2012)

Auf der linken Seite ist ja ein Imbus. Wie willst Du da auf der rechten Seite auch einen Imbus einsetzen? Mir ist nichts bekannt. Ich habe sowieso wenig (besser gesagt, keine) Alternativen gefunden.


----------



## 8664 (26. Februar 2012)

nein gibt es nicht. nur mit mutter... sonst dürfte die achse nur bis auf 2mm vor das ende des ausfallendes kommen und müsste ein m8 innen gewinde haben.. die einzigen die das hatten waren die cannondale gravity bikes.


----------



## 2378TCDD (26. Februar 2012)

Danke, dachte ev dass es sowas gibt da ich an meinem Gambler noch so ne Achse verbaut habe....


----------



## 8664 (26. Februar 2012)

vieleicht passt die ja ins m9 kommt drauf an wie dick die ausfallende sind...


----------



## agrohardtail (26. Februar 2012)

der hauptrahmen wäre dann fast soweit!


----------



## ActionGourmet (26. Februar 2012)

sieht supper aus


----------



## Jester (26. Februar 2012)

wieso so viel arbeit? nach einer fahrt schaut es doch wieder wie geschmirgelt aus


----------



## agrohardtail (26. Februar 2012)

genau ich lasse nen kumpel soviel arbeit machen damit ich es danach unbehandelt verranzen lassen kann  für sowas gibt es mittel um den glanz dauerhaft zu bewahren. 
man munkelt das polierte felgen auch länger als einen tag glänzen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex-66 (27. Februar 2012)

ich würde es mir an die Wand hängen und für draussen ein raw nehmen 
sieht trotzdem super aus, ich wäre mir aber gerade was die farbe der anbauteile angeht ziemlich unsicher. dann lieber das gegenteil so wie von single das m9 in matt schwarz


----------



## werwurm (27. Februar 2012)

naja ... jeder kann ja sein Bike nach eigenen Wünschen "benutzen" .. der Eine poliert und der Andere...





;-)


----------



## freerider1337 (27. Februar 2012)

Ja man so muss das sein! wäre nur nicht das Sauber machen


----------



## werwurm (27. Februar 2012)

der Lac Blanc - Dreck haftet besonders gut.


----------



## Soulbrother (27. Februar 2012)

Reinigung nach Schlammpackung find ich jetzt weniger dramatisch als nach Feinstaubeinsatz.Das Dreckzeugs zieht bis in die kleinsten Ritze wo noch nicht mal mehr Wasser hinkommt und verursacht mieseste Knarzgeräusche ... Komplettzerlegung leider unumgänglich  






Saisonstart 2012 ...


----------



## 8664 (28. Februar 2012)

Schööööööööööööööööööön das red.


----------



## san_andreas (28. Februar 2012)

@agro: wenn die Poliererei fertig ist, würde ich den Rahmen mit Kunstoff beschichten lassen.


----------



## agrohardtail (28. Februar 2012)

hatte mich auch schon gefragt ob das auf so ner glatten oberfläche hält. jegliches anrauen würde den glanz zunichte machen. denke ich werde mit dem wachs gut auskommen. müsste das alle 2 monate mal auseinandernehmen und neu wachsen. also überschaubarer arbeitsaufwand.
werde mich aber bezüglich kunststoffbeschichtungen mal schlau machen ob das gehen würde und wie das preislich aussieht, denn das wachs ist auch nicht ganz billig


----------



## cubebiker (28. Februar 2012)

Ein Bekannter von mir will ebenfalls seinen Rahmen "glatt machen". Was für Wachs immt man denn da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (28. Februar 2012)

Großzügig mit Vaseline einstreichen, dann gibts auch keine neuen Kratzer !


----------



## agrohardtail (28. Februar 2012)

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/dp/B001R7A3T8/ref=asc_df_B001R7A3T86767105?smid=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&tag=googledeprodu-21&linkCode=asn&creative=22494&creativeASIN=B001R7A3T8"]SONAX 02112000 (NS) PremiumClass CarnaubaCare D/F/NL/GB: Amazon.de: Auto[/ame]

iwas mit hohem carnauba anteil, da dieses wohl sehr hart sein soll und dementsprechend gut schützt und ausserdem dem ganzen merh glanz verleiht.


----------



## teatimetom (28. Februar 2012)

neben der allseits beleibten vaseline billiger: Olivenöl von Mama, bzw. wenn Olivenöl aus ist Sonnenblumenöl 

Die Chrom Polierer schwören auf NeverDull zum polieren und 
-Mein altes Gehirn-
da gibts noch ein Produkt das gerne mit Never Dull verwendet wird ! 

aber nur auf unlackierten Oberflächen.


----------



## san_andreas (28. Februar 2012)

Hier was für die Freaks ! 

http://www.swizol.com/swizol-automobil-fahrzeugpflege.htm

Ich würde die Maßanfertigung nehmen...4 kg Wachs für 2650 Euro kling doch ganz reel...
http://www.swizol.de/merchant.mvc?S...l&Product_Code=SC1015990&Category_Code=WACHSE

Trotzdem ist die Seite sehr interessant.


----------



## agrohardtail (28. Februar 2012)

ja die kenn ich auch. richtig kranker shit dabei. wachs extra für porsche und ferrari lackbefürfnisse xD


----------



## Endless86 (28. Februar 2012)

du kannst es mal mit http://www.swizol.de/merchant.mvc?S...=SC1055010&Category_Code=RAD-UND-REIFENPFLEGE versuchen. ich hab das bei meinem auto auf den polierten felgen drauf und es funktioniert super und ist super beständig. die felgen sehen nach ca 180 runden nordschleife noch aus wie am ersten tag. wichtig ist halt regelmäßiges waschen. bei mir hält es mehr wie eine saison. aber ich erneuer den schutz trotzdem jeden frühling weil dann eh das ganze auto dran ist. mit dem 50ml solltest du ein paar jahre hin kommen. ich hab jetzt 8 felgen gemacht und es ist immer noch fast voll. viel hilft in diesem fall nicht viel. beachten muss man nicht viel außer das die oberfläche vor dem wachsen 100% schmier und fettfrei sein muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iRider (28. Februar 2012)

agrohardtail schrieb:


> denke ich werde mit dem wachs gut auskommen. müsste das alle 2 monate mal auseinandernehmen und neu wachsen. also überschaubarer arbeitsaufwand.



Kommt darauf an wie glänzend Du ihn behalten willst. Aber wenn Du ihn komplett unbehandelt lässt und nur versiegelst (Wachs, Perdos Bike Lust usw.) dann bleibt er mit jedes Jahr ein bisschen Nachpolieren top. Er wird ein wenig matter mit der Zeit, verliert also den Spiegelglanz. Vorteil gegenüber einer klaren Pulverbeschichtung ist aber dass Du den nachpolieren kannst wenn Du Kratzer reinmachst.


----------



## werwurm (28. Februar 2012)

Wachse die Bremsscheiben aber dann sofort auch mit. Und Vaseline gehört auf die Sattelstange


----------



## Endless86 (28. Februar 2012)

oh nein. wehe du putzt dein fahrrad. es heißt ja fahrrad und nicht putzrad. wenn es nicht dreckig ist fährst du auch nicht damit. pflege? pfui!


----------



## agrohardtail (28. Februar 2012)

kann ja jeder sehen wie er will


----------



## Jester (28. Februar 2012)

bau das teil einfach mal auf und nach ein paar monaten intensivem gebrauch (damit mein ich nicht "feinstaubeinsatz") machst mal wieder ein foto.
dann können wir uns davon überzeugen ob du noch gern vaseline/olivenöl an der hose hast, und mit never dull/hartwachs regelmäßig den rahmen behandelst.


----------



## Philmn (8. März 2012)

Hi! Hätte mal zur Abwechslung ne Frage, die die Funktion des Rades zumindest indirekt betrifft.. Woher kann man die Flipchips (Offset) beziehen?
Bei Hibike und Mountainbikes.net sind sie nicht auf lager und haben sehr lange Lieferzeiten. Hatte Shocker auch schonmal angeschrieben und keine Antwort erhalten. Hat jemand Erfahrungen? Schonmal irgendwo nachbestellt?
Vielleicht kann ja jemand behilflich sein! 

Grüße
Philipp


----------



## Shocker (8. März 2012)

flip chips haben wir da... einfach beim händler deiner Wahl bestellen.


----------



## rm7lover (11. März 2012)

Hey Leute, mal in die runde gefragt, bin auf der suche nach ner passenden kefü fürs m9! Kurbel ist Holzfäller verbaut, 38 Zähne. Wäre für ne Antwort sehr dankbar!


----------



## Crak (11. März 2012)

e.thirteen und mrp


----------



## freerider1337 (12. März 2012)

Crak schrieb:


> e.thirteen und mrp



oder sowas etwas







 vom User "Bommelmaster"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rm7lover (12. März 2012)

Und das ist welche?


----------



## san_andreas (12. März 2012)

Die hier:





Die baut der User "Bommelnmaster" selber.
Kostet mit Porto ~85 Euro und ist sauleicht.






Jetzt auch mit Bash.


----------



## werwurm (12. März 2012)

damit fährt man am besten aber nur im Vorgarten.

Übrigens: Wenn jemand noch einen M9 sein eigen nennen möchte und nicht zu viel ausgeben möchte, mein Rahmen steht zum Verkauf.


----------



## san_andreas (12. März 2012)

werwurm schrieb:


> damit fährt man am besten aber nur im Vorgarten.



Du mußt es ja wissen, als ausgewiesener Hardcore-Fahrer.

Es gibt einige Jungs, die das Ding schon mehrere Saisons auf ihren DH Bikes prügeln. Ohne Probleme.


----------



## werwurm (12. März 2012)

Hehe ... Vielleicht kein Hardcore-Fahrer aber in kaputt machen bin ich recht gut. Eine mrp und LG1 habe ich schon geschafft.


----------



## Philmn (12. März 2012)

e13 lg1 geht, muss aber modifiziert werden, Sram X0 oder Mrp gehen soweit ich weiß auch ohne große Veränderungen!

ups!
Frage war schon beantwortet!


ich frag mich bei den bashguards immer, gerade bei der bommelmaster, ob dir das teil nicht die iscg-aufnahme abreißt bei nem einschlag.. und dann hasse den rahmen im eimer.


----------



## ActionGourmet (12. März 2012)

werwurm schrieb:


> damit fährt man am besten aber nur im Vorgarten.
> 
> Übrigens: Wenn jemand noch einen M9 sein eigen nennen möchte und nicht zu viel ausgeben möchte, mein Rahmen steht zum Verkauf.



Wie hast Du eine XT-Kurbel ins M9 bekommen? M9 hat doch 83mm und die XT gibt es nur für 73mm Gehäusebreite. Oder liege ich da falsch? An der KEfü kanns nicht liegen . Danke für Deine Antwort.


----------



## doppelkorn (12. März 2012)

Gerüchten zufolge gibt es eine trekking rad Variante welche eine marginal längere Achse hat


----------



## rm7lover (12. März 2012)

ActionGourmet schrieb:


> Wie hast Du eine XT-Kurbel ins M9 bekommen? M9 hat doch 83mm und die XT gibt es nur für 73mm Gehäusebreite. Oder liege ich da falsch? An der KEfü kanns nicht liegen . Danke für Deine Antwort.



die xt kurbel ist nicht am m9 montiert, kann man am foto schön erkennen.

danke für die infos bezüglich der kettenführung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhoehl (13. März 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Die hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



An die Jungs wo die Bommelführung selber fahren: Wie ist die von der Lautstärke her? sollte ja eigentlich recht leise sein,da ja das Unterteil der Silentguide benutzt wird, oder?


----------



## san_andreas (13. März 2012)

Ich finde meine sehr angenehm leise. Und ich fahre sie auf dem Enduro. Das Teil ist nicht von der Silentguide, aber aus einem ähnlichen Material.
Ich bin wirklich sehr positiv überrascht.


----------



## Downhoehl (13. März 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Ich finde meine sehr angenehm leise. Und ich fahre sie auf dem Enduro. Das Teil ist nicht von der Silentguide, aber aus einem ähnlichen Material.
> Ich bin wirklich sehr positiv überrascht.



Klingt ja schonmal nicht schlecht. Meinte das mit dem verwenden der Silentguide-Teile mal wo gelesen zu haben, kann mich aber auch täuschen.


----------



## Ale_Schmi (14. März 2012)

Zu der Bommelmaster Kefü kann ich leider noch nicht so viel sagen, da der richtige Test noch fehlt, aber sie ist wirklich leise, gut einstellbar, hat ein geringes Gewicht und führt die Kette wirklich gut... Letzteres musste ich leider schon testen, da ich mit der Pedale eine Wurzel mitgenommen habe. Dabei ist die Kette auf dem Kettenblatt durchgerutscht, aber die Kefü hat sie immer noch gehalten und musste das Kettenschloss öffnen, um die Kette wieder zu richten.


----------



## agrohardtail (24. März 2012)

samstag zusammenbau
sonntag das erste mal seit oktober mal wieder fahren!


----------



## bachmayeah (24. März 2012)

lange Zeit... bin auf das Gesamtbild gespannt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniöl (24. März 2012)

Respekt. Viel Arbeit


----------



## agrohardtail (24. März 2012)

bin meinem kollegen auch sehr dankbar das er sich die mühe gemacht hat  er sit auch selbst sehr froh über das ergebniss genau wie ich


----------



## alex-66 (24. März 2012)

hast du hinten einen Semi-Slick drauf ?

Schicke Arbeit, viel Spaß am Lift und Eisdiele für staunende Blicke


----------



## Philmn (26. März 2012)

Hi!
Muss jetz leider nochmal hier reinschreien..
Also ich hab vor einiger Zeit mal angefragt wegen der Flip Chips. Als sich dann endlich nach meinem Anruf bei euch ein Händler gefunden hat, der bereit war, die Teile in den Onlineshop einzubauen, war ich nach Wochen der Sucherei sehr erleichtert. Als dann wieder 10 Tage nichts passiert ist, hat man mir bei dem Laden (Bike-Mailorder) gesagt, man hätte im Moment zu viel zu tun, man nehme keine Bestellungen an, die man "einpflegen?" müsste und sie wüssten nichts von Flip Chips. Wenn ich jetzt welche haben wollte würde es weitere 3-4 Wochen dauern. Also ein neuer Laden gesucht und mit Dirty Stuff auch einen netten Ansprechpartner gefunden. Der versucht jetzt wieder seit Tagen jemanden bei Shocker zu erreichen und bekommt keine Antwort. Ich frage mich: Was ist da los? Das sind (wirklich wichtige) Teile für gerade mal 10 Euro und ich renne seit Wochen dahinterher. Anscheinend hat keiner Bock, für einen Kleinkunden den Aufwand zu betreiben, mal eben ganz unbürokratisch wenigstens über Händler zu kommunizieren oder mal ne Mail zurückzuschreiben.
Geschweigedenn die Teile über Rechnung oder Vorkasse ganz unbürokratisch abzuschicken.


----------



## bachmayeah (26. März 2012)

haste eigentlich schonmal shocker direkt angeschrieben ?


----------



## cubebiker (26. März 2012)

Das ist mal eine wahnwitzige Idee vom Bachy. 
;-)


----------



## Jester (26. März 2012)

cubebiker schrieb:


> Das ist mal eine wahnwitzige Idee vom Bachy.
> ;-)


----------



## agrohardtail (26. März 2012)

ey das ist schon so verrückt das es klappen könnte, der flo beisst auch nicht!


----------



## dirty-stuff.de (30. März 2012)

Nicht nötig, die Sache läuft bereits.


----------



## Philmn (15. April 2012)

Hi!

Ja, ich habe NATÜRLICH Malis an Shocker geschrieben.
Ja, die Sache läuft, 5 Euro pro Stück, alles in allem 25 Euro mit Aufpreis, Versand etc. 
Die Flip Chips sind noch immer nicht bei mir angekommen.
Langsam bin ich echt angek*tzt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jester (15. April 2012)

was sind überhaupt "Flipchips"?


----------



## ActionGourmet (15. April 2012)

Flipchips sind die Alu-Teile (Blättchen) die in die Wippe eingesetzt werden um den Federweg ein zu stellen. Sind fast oval mit verschiedenen Bohrungen. Je nach dem wie rum bzw. welche hast Du 200, 225, 250mm am Heck.


----------



## alex-66 (15. April 2012)

die könnte ich auch gebrauchen, sollten vielleicht eine Sammelbestellung machen


----------



## Flexhäxler (15. April 2012)

So endlich auch eingeweiht das Geschoss, Reifen sind noch nicht optimal und Pedale waren auch dran


----------



## DURI (16. April 2012)

Serwus,

ich volte fragen ob die preis fur neue M9 mit RC4 mit 2100e gut ist oder kriege ich noch irgentwo bessere angebot


----------



## freerider1337 (16. April 2012)

niemals ,rein aus interesse wo bekommst du den so billig her?


----------



## san_andreas (16. April 2012)

Preis ist gut. Mit Rechnung ?


----------



## DURI (16. April 2012)

Ich komme aus dem Slowakei und in Tsechei gibst intense dealer http://maxcursor.cz/ und die haben mir diese preis angeboten. Weil bei uns fahren viele leute nicht mit diesm ramen habt ich mich bei euch informiert. Danke freitag holle ich im ab 

Ja mit rechnung und volle garantie


----------



## ActionGourmet (16. April 2012)

Flexhäxler schrieb:


> So endlich auch eingeweiht das Geschoss, Reifen sind noch nicht optimal und Pedale waren auch dran


Schönes Bike  Was wiegt es?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DHRc (18. April 2012)

ein aktueller guter preis für ein m9 frame hätte ich auch gernepm!?


----------



## 8664 (20. April 2012)

duri schrieb:


> ich komme aus dem slowakei und in tsechei gibst intense dealer http://maxcursor.cz/ und die haben mir diese preis angeboten. Weil bei uns fahren viele leute nicht mit diesm ramen habt ich mich bei euch informiert. Danke freitag holle ich im ab
> 
> ja mit rechnung und volle garantie


 
top!!
EDIT: Heute ist Freitag, Bilder  ??


----------



## 8664 (1. Mai 2012)

hier mein neues projekt...

http://booch64.blogspot.com/2012/04/2012-intense-m9.html


----------



## Endless86 (2. Mai 2012)

juhu noch einer mit einer dorado


----------



## Crak (2. Mai 2012)

wie issen die so im M9?


----------



## 8664 (2. Mai 2012)

Crak schrieb:


> wie issen die so im M9?



sicher besser als die boxxer wc letzten montag in todtnau....!! 
aber hier sind einige die sie schon gefahren sind... mein m9 frame ist noch am zoll....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wasnhierlos (2. Mai 2012)

Hier mal mein Aufbau. Sicherlich kein Leichtgewicht mit 18kg... Parts werden erstmal keine mehr getauscht, sofern nicht kaputt.


----------



## san_andreas (2. Mai 2012)

8664 schrieb:


> mein m9 frame ist noch am zoll....



Wieviele Rahmen betreibst du eigentlich parallel ?
Ich denke da an meine Frau, die bei 3 Bikes schon am Rad dreht...


----------



## 8664 (2. Mai 2012)

1 DH Bike! und ein Backup DH Rahmen !!


----------



## Endless86 (2. Mai 2012)

Crak schrieb:


> wie issen die so im M9?


in meinem 951 ist sie der hammer im vergleich zur 2011er boxxer r2c2, kein losbrechmoment und von dem angeblich so krassen felx merkt man beim fahren gar nichts


----------



## Soulbrother (2. Mai 2012)

Wie schwer bist du?


----------



## Endless86 (2. Mai 2012)

85kg komplett


----------



## 8664 (3. Mai 2012)

ready to rumble, 17.5Kg


----------



## san_andreas (3. Mai 2012)

Traumrad !


----------



## 8664 (3. Mai 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Traumrad !


Danke!
ein sdg fly kevlar und eine rcs fox dhx ti feder sind noch unterwegs...


----------



## splatternick (4. Mai 2012)

...gehoere ab naechsten Montag hoffentlich auch zur M9-Gemeinde! Wohne gerade in Brisbane und hab telefonisch mit Chris Kovarik ausgemacht, sein M9 mit 888 abzukaufen, bevor er nach USA fliegt! Er hat gesagt es waere gut in Schuss, Daempfer und Gabel frisch getunt. Lager nicht ausgeschlagen etc. Habt Ihr noch irgendwelche Tips, wonach ich schauen sollte? Was sind die Schwachstellen? (abgesehen von den ueblichen Dingen?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 8664 (4. Mai 2012)

lower link update.. sonst kenne ich keine schwachstellen...
schau das gleiche bike...
http://www.pinkbike.com/video/231118/


----------



## iRider (4. Mai 2012)

splatternick schrieb:


> ...gehoere ab naechsten Montag hoffentlich auch zur M9-Gemeinde! Wohne gerade in Brisbane und hab telefonisch mit Chris Kovarik ausgemacht, sein M9 mit 888 abzukaufen, bevor er nach USA fliegt! Er hat gesagt es waere gut in Schuss, Daempfer und Gabel frisch getunt. Lager nicht ausgeschlagen etc. Habt Ihr noch irgendwelche Tips, wonach ich schauen sollte? Was sind die Schwachstellen? (abgesehen von den ueblichen Dingen?)



Ich würde KEIN von Kovarik gefahrenes Rad kaufen!


----------



## Jester (4. Mai 2012)

ich habe auch ein rahmen von kovarik alles top. die lager sind halt die schwachstellen beim vpp. kannst du aber schlecht prüfen wenn du den hinterbau nicht abbaust.


----------



## splatternick (4. Mai 2012)

@ IRider: ...wieso? Pro's fahren oft smoother als Amateur-Bolzer


----------



## splatternick (4. Mai 2012)

@ Jester: gut zu hoeren, und Lager tauschen waere ja nicht das schlimmste, aber er hat ja gemeint die waeren voll i.O.. Ich koennte ja schnell den Daempfer ausbauen und mal durchbewegen


----------



## san_andreas (4. Mai 2012)

splatternick schrieb:


> @ IRider: ...wieso? Pro's fahren oft smoother als Amateur-Bolzer



Dann schau' dir Kovariks Vollgasgebolze in dem Video mal an. Der Typ ist ein ziemlicher Schrank und sein Fahrstil ist...äh...kraftvoll.

Ich will ihm gar nix unterstellen, aber ich würde z.B. eher ein Bike von Troy Bosnan kaufen.

Was soll das Ding denn kosten ?


----------



## Endless86 (4. Mai 2012)

8664 schrieb:


> ready to rumble, 17.5Kg



super! schon gefahren?


----------



## 8664 (4. Mai 2012)

M9 schon aber mit der dorado heute abend.


----------



## Jester (4. Mai 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Dann schau' dir Kovariks Vollgasgebolze in dem Video mal an. Der Typ ist ein ziemlicher Schrank und sein Fahrstil ist...äh...kraftvoll.



so muss es sein

du kannst die lager nicht checken wenn du nur den dämpfer ausbaust. dazu musst du das lager einzeln drehen können. aber es ist wirklich kein akt und wenn der preis ok ist, handel halt noch ein paar neue lager raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## splatternick (4. Mai 2012)

Preis ist angemessen 
ich werd auf jeden fall genau auf alles gucken, (und fachmaennisch eine bordsteinkante runterdroppen ) bevor das geld fliesst. gut gewartet sollte es jedenfalls sein, "for the riders", einer der sponsoren, ist ein ziemlich guter laden hier.
bin super gespannt...


----------



## freerider1337 (4. Mai 2012)

mega gut mit der dorado


----------



## splatternick (7. Mai 2012)

... hab jetzt auch ein M9 
Feder im Roco ist wahrscheinlich zu hart fuer mich? ist ne 450er... ich wiege 73 KG naggisch...


----------



## 8664 (7. Mai 2012)

geil! o ja viel zu hart... würd mal ne 300er probieren.


----------



## Mr.A (7. Mai 2012)

iRider schrieb:


> Ich würde KEIN von Kovarik gefahrenes Rad kaufen!



das hab ich spontan auch gedacht 

wobei ich ihn in Whistler immer nur mit einem Demo rumfahren sah...


----------



## 8664 (7. Mai 2012)

Mr.A schrieb:


> d
> wobei ich ihn in Whistler immer nur mit einem Demo rumfahren sah...


 
zum pilze sammeln?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (7. Mai 2012)

Mal ein gescheites Bike fahren ?


----------



## 8664 (7. Mai 2012)

du....?


----------



## san_andreas (7. Mai 2012)

Man wird ja wohl mal einen Scherz machen dürfen !

Ich dachte der Kovarik würde auch ohne Rennsponsor lebenslang Intense fahren.

siehe hier: http://kovarikracing.com/sponsors/


----------



## Mr.A (7. Mai 2012)

keine Ahnung wieso, er und seine Frau waren auf jeden Fall auf Demo's unterwegs ...


----------



## iRider (7. Mai 2012)

Mr.A schrieb:


> keine Ahnung wieso, er und seine Frau waren auf jeden Fall auf Demo's unterwegs ...



Dieses Jahr? Neuer Sponsor für 2012?


----------



## Mr.A (8. Mai 2012)

ne 2011


----------



## teatimetom (8. Mai 2012)

Mr.A schrieb:


> keine Ahnung wieso, er und seine Frau waren auf jeden Fall auf Demo's unterwegs ...


ja, war dieses schwarz / schwarze demo evtl sogar carbon vom Bike and Bean glaub ich. 
Das sind lezten Sommer einige VIPs probegefahren...


----------



## Mr.A (8. Mai 2012)

servus Tom  
das kann natürlich auch sein, war soweit ich mich erinnere schwarz/rot
hab die beiden an mehrern Tagen damit gesehen.


----------



## Jester (8. Mai 2012)

splatternick schrieb:


> ... hab jetzt auch ein M9
> Feder im Roco ist wahrscheinlich zu hart fuer mich? ist ne 450er... ich wiege 73 KG naggisch...



mach mal gescheite bilder


----------



## 8664 (8. Mai 2012)

die mussten doch für spezi die carbon büchsen testen.... hahaha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iRider (8. Mai 2012)

Arbeiten die Kovariks nicht bei Evolution? Und die sind ein Specialized Shop.


----------



## 8664 (10. Mai 2012)

habe dem M9 noch ne ti feder mit 380gr spendiert 3x400


----------



## freerider1337 (10. Mai 2012)

Gesamt bild wäre cool  Meine kommt auch endlich morgen!


----------



## 8664 (10. Mai 2012)

heute beim fahren, gibts ein neues Bild!


----------



## Hundeleine (10. Mai 2012)

hat sich erledigt


----------



## freerider1337 (11. Mai 2012)

nur noch die deemax fehlen ...


----------



## GEMINI-DH (11. Mai 2012)

schaut gut aus


----------



## 8664 (11. Mai 2012)

gefällt mir gut. schön mit schwarzem Sticker kitt!

baust du den neuen lower link ein?


----------



## freerider1337 (11. Mai 2012)

ich denke schon, nur weiß irgend jemand wo man den am besten bestellen sollte?! 

ps: ende juni lass ich ihn Limonengrün pulvern ,dann auch mit deemax . Auf den Rahmen werden die originalen Decals kommen ,wie auf dem Bild abgebildet . Welche sollten dann auf die Gabel????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 8664 (11. Mai 2012)

link beim intense fachhändler bestellen..
Gabel dazu, schwarze Dorado!!!


----------



## Jester (11. Mai 2012)

fahr doch erstmal, bevor du an umlackieren denkst


----------



## 8664 (12. Mai 2012)

Intense M9 17.770Kg


----------



## san_andreas (12. Mai 2012)

Sau gut !


----------



## Christiaan (14. Mai 2012)

Bitte wieder die Deemax Ultimate rein, das war so gut!


----------



## 8664 (14. Mai 2012)

sind bereits drin... 800gr gewichts unterschied zur grünen combo!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freerider1337 (14. Mai 2012)

deemax sehen auch vieeeeel besser aus


----------



## Single (14. Mai 2012)

Liebe Intense M9 Freunde,

ich bin mein M9 nun 2 mal hart gefahren, habe keine Scheu gehabt das Viech zu jagen wie sonst was, JEDOCH habe ICH NUR PROBLEME mit der Kiste 
Ich habe zwar gehört das es einen neuen Link gibt, aber ich möchte hier jetzt nicht alle 80 Seiten durchgucken wo was wie steht. Darum bitte ich euch mich kurz zu erleuchten und mit zu helfen.

Folgene Probleme habe ich: Nach jedem Run ist bei mir einfach ALLES lose am Rahmen. Habe "Buchsenspiel" bzw. einen Endanschlag vom CCDB der sich echt gewaschen hat. Desweiteren habe ich heute das M9 in ALLE Teile zerlegt und alles wieder frisch aufgebaut und gefettet und mit Locktite versehen in der Hoffnung so eine Rotze passiert mich nicht noch einmal. 
Wenn ich mich jetzt auf das M9 setze fängt es an zu knacken ab und zu wenn und nur drauf sitze und nichts mache. Ich weiß nicht wovon es kommt oder was ich machen soll.
Ich bitte im Rat, denn mich stört soetwas gewaltig.
VIELEN LIEBEN DANK schonmal im voraus, ich hoffe das wird wieder 

Um dieses Bike handelt es sich: 






Fahre es in der mittleren Progressionsstellung und in 9,5" mit einer 450er K9 Race Feder.

*EDIT*: Ich bräuchte auch einmal, das Buchsenmaß falls das jemand im Kopf hat. Wollte mir Huberbuchsen bestellen, da ich das Kotzen kriege bei den CCDB Buchsen  

DANKE NOCHMALS 

Gruß,
Hendrik


----------



## 8664 (14. Mai 2012)

lecker....

bei mir war es die das deemax hinterrad wenn ich es im rahmen hin und her bewege knartzt es plus die vier schrauben der ausfallenden. ev. noch kurbel und pedale einfetten sonst habe ich kein rat. den link bekommst du beim intense händeler seither habe ich kein spiel mehr.


----------



## freerider1337 (14. Mai 2012)

Ich hatte bis jetzt 4 verschiedene m9's unter mir unter JEDES hatte spiel im Hinterbau....
Total schlimm ,und für sowas bezahlt man über 3000Euro ..
Ist halt FRO, das mit den Knacken kommt mir bekannt vor.


----------



## Single (14. Mai 2012)

Habe heute knappe 7 Stunden dran gesessen, auseinander gebaut sogut wie ALLES sauber gemacht neu gefettet und mit Locktite eingeschmiert. Ich bin da echt ratlos


----------



## 8664 (14. Mai 2012)

könnte auch ein gebrochenes hauptlager sein!


----------



## 8664 (14. Mai 2012)

bei mir knartzt es nur beim treten....


----------



## Single (14. Mai 2012)

gebrochenes Hauptlager bei 2 Racetagen, wäre mehr als bitter


----------



## san_andreas (14. Mai 2012)

Dann fahr' das Yeti weiter !
Hat das 951 die gleichen Probleme ?


----------



## freerider1337 (14. Mai 2012)

ich habe vom freund gerade erfahren : Er hatte das 951 ,wo es auch noch FRO war und es hat ähnliche Probleme wie das m9 FRO gemacht ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex-66 (14. Mai 2012)

ich hatte letztens das berühmte Werner 3 - Quitschen vom Oldsmobile "ieku, ieku" (Für die Nicht-Werner-Kenner: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FsTAPLMoJLE"]Werner - ieku      - YouTube[/nomedia]). 
Habe am Weekend alles auseinander genommen gefettet und am herrentag wird getestet ob es weg ist, war nur beim treten.
ist schon etwas peinlich wenn man mit so einer karre an nem yt-downhiller vorbei fährt und der glotzt und lacht sich fast schlapp (nichts gegen yt, die machen halt gute Preis/Leistung)


----------



## Single (14. Mai 2012)

@San_Andreas: Das 951 ist einfach das Non Plus Ultra. Keine Beschwerden gar nichts! Habs aber leider verkauft. Yeti auch einfach perfekt, ist aber nichts für mich. Brauche was mit 3 Schrauben was ich einfach moshen kann und es gleichzeitig funktioniert.


----------



## san_andreas (14. Mai 2012)

Single schrieb:


> Brauche was mit 3 Schrauben was ich einfach moshen kann und es gleichzeitig funktioniert.



Also brauchst du ein:


----------



## freerider1337 (14. Mai 2012)

gewicht?


----------



## Single (14. Mai 2012)

Joa so in der Art 
Aber das M9 gefällt mir einfach, ich hoffe ich bekomme es morgen wieder fahrbar hin. Wollte es Donnerstag in Rüthen testen, aber mal sehen was es mir morgen sagt. 
Hat denn jemand das Buchsmaß für mich 2011er Rahmen. Dann kann ich die Bushings von Huber heute Abend noch bestellen. Wäre top.


----------



## san_andreas (14. Mai 2012)

Gib beim Huber im Formular einfach den Rahmen mit Baujahr an. Der hat eine Menge Maße parat.

Hast deine Lager auch gewechselt ?


----------



## Single (14. Mai 2012)

ja er meint 41x8und 34x8 aber ich wollt hier sicher gehen 
Rahmen ist doch NEU (M9) hat jetzt nur 2 relativ gute Fahrtage gesehen.

Morgen versuche ich wie gesagt mein bestes, vllt kann ich da was retten.


----------



## hacke242 (14. Mai 2012)

...bei meinem habe ich die shims (mittlere bohrung) mit kupferpaste eingeschmiert und seit dem ist ruhe. viel erfolg.


----------



## Wasnhierlos (15. Mai 2012)

hacke242 schrieb:


> ...bei meinem habe ich die shims (mittlere bohrung) mit kupferpaste eingeschmiert und seit dem ist ruhe. viel erfolg.


 
Dem kann ich nur zustimmen... Seitdem der neue Link bei mir drin ist, löst sich da auch nichts mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 8664 (15. Mai 2012)

ich vermute die vier schrauben vom g3 .. bei mir knartzt es nur auf kurbel druck "ketten zug" nur kurbel hin her ohne "ketten zug" ist es still...


----------



## splatternick (15. Mai 2012)

So, hab das Radl ein bisschen geserviced, was auch noetig war. Hinterrad zentriert, Steuersatzlager neu gefettet, Hinterbaulager gefettet, Damepfer aus/eingebaut (was ganz schoen hakelig war, gehen eigentlich alle Daempfer nur raus, wenn man auch die Lager von Rahmen und Schwinge trennt?) Sattelstuetze komplett auseinander genommen, und wieder montiert, Bremshebel Seite getauscht 
Hinterreifen Dirty Dan Gooey Glooey gegen Intense DH WC getauscht
Ungefaehr die Haelfte der Aufkleber abgemacht


----------



## splatternick (15. Mai 2012)

...wer will eine MZ 888 Titanfeder '11 hart gegen mittel (standard ist doch 5.5?) tauschen?

... wer will eine MZ Roco Titanfeder 450er gegen ein 400er tauschen? Hab die Damepferaufhaengung erstmal auf die untere Position gewechselt, um die zu harte Feder auszugleichen...

Wie war das mit Bestellung von den Flip Chips, ich hab nur die mit der Bohrung in der Mitte...

Ist zwar das Angleset drin, aber nur mit den geraden cups...


----------



## 8664 (15. Mai 2012)

geil das M9 - Marzocchi!
ein + für den Dirty Dan!!


----------



## cubebiker (15. Mai 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Also brauchst du ein:



Ist unterwegs


----------



## 8664 (15. Mai 2012)

und von wo hast du den bestellt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Single (15. Mai 2012)

Ich komme beim Buchsenmaß auf 40 und 33 kommt das hin? Huber hat 41 und 34.
ICH BITTE um Hilfe, das IBC weiß doch sonst auch alles...


----------



## Jester (15. Mai 2012)

hattest du nicht was demontiertem rad geschrieben? messschieber nehmen und nachmessen. in der zeit wo du hier rumquengelst hättest du schon mehrfach den dämpfer aus- und einbauen können.


----------



## Single (15. Mai 2012)

Was willst du Pimpf denn jetzt  
Habe nun 14 Stunden das Rad demontiert und montiert, komme mit dem scheiß Messschieber auf 40 und 33, DAHER auch meine Frage...
Ich weiß schon wie man nen Dämpfer ein und ausbaut.


----------



## san_andreas (15. Mai 2012)

Ruf halt schnell Shocker an zur Bestätigung.

Von der Website: 33.02x8mm/41x8mm !


----------



## Jester (15. Mai 2012)

Single schrieb:


> Habe nun *14 Stunden* das Rad demontiert und montiert, komme mit dem scheiß Messschieber auf 40 und 33, DAHER auch meine Frage...



wer ist hier der "pimp"


----------



## 8664 (15. Mai 2012)

Jester schrieb:


> wer ist hier der "pimp"


 
das passt!!! 40mm bedeutet dass das die farbe ist die zuviel aufgetragen ist gegenüber dem raw und hinten passt es da die chips einwenig reingezogen werden beim befestigen!
bei mir war es auch so. einfach die masse bestellen wo intense angibt.


----------



## Single (15. Mai 2012)

@8664: Danke , also bestelle ich demnach die Original Maße 41x8 und 33.02x8 ?


----------



## 8664 (15. Mai 2012)

Single schrieb:


> @8664: Danke , also bestelle ich demnach die Original Maße 41x8 und 33.02x8 ?


 
genau.. und wenn sie für hinten 33 haben passt das auch...


----------



## cubebiker (15. Mai 2012)

Entschuldigung aber Dein Avatar vögelt mit schlaffem Glied. Das verwirrt mich


----------



## Single (15. Mai 2012)

Eine Frage hätte ich noch, woher kann ich den neuen Link am besten beziehen? Shocker antwortet mir nicht und sonst habe ich auch keine Ahnung um welche "Aktion" es sich dabei handelt.
Wäre Top!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wasnhierlos (15. Mai 2012)

Hab meinen da gekauft
http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbike...3VjaHN0cmluZz11cGdyYWRlJnNlYXJjaD0x&pnr=22333

ka obs den wo anders schneller/günstiger gibt...


----------



## 8664 (15. Mai 2012)

Heute Post erhalten... habe ein mail an intense gemacht dass mein greaseport gefehlt hat am M9 rahmen....







mein quitschen am hinterbau habe ich behoben, die ausfallende demontiert beidseitig die silbernen scheiben nach innen gelegt und alles mit
http://www.bike-import.ch/katalog/338/4441/schmiermittel__fett__oil/molykote_tp42_fett__100g

eingefettet inkl rahmenteile die das cnc berühren.

fest zusammen gezogen und voila!!!!!!
denke dass am cnc ausfallende der innen durchmesser "wo der rahmen reinpasst" an der oberen grenze ist und dadurch kann es nicht 110% gespannt werden.


----------



## Single (16. Mai 2012)

Hab es hinbekommen, lag an den CCDB Buchsen. Die werden dann die Tage getauscht gegen die Huberbushings. 
Zum neuen Link, da werde ich am Samstag mal Shocker fragen in Winterberg.


----------



## Christiaan (16. Mai 2012)

Mann, wollte auch nach Winterberg, Leider passt es dieses Jahr nicht.....


----------



## Single (19. Mai 2012)

Nochmal ein besseres Bild von meinem Hobel:


----------



## freerider1337 (19. Mai 2012)

Single schrieb:


> Zum neuen Link, da werde ich am Samstag mal Shocker fragen in Winterberg.



Wäre fett wenn du uns eine Auskunft geben könntest


----------



## 8664 (19. Mai 2012)

nice ride dude!!


----------



## Crak (19. Mai 2012)

bis august ist es noch gut aber dann...


----------



## Single (20. Mai 2012)

Crak schrieb:


> bis august ist es noch gut aber dann...



sooooo true 


Habe Shocker gefragt: Wirklich seeeeeehr nett in Winterberg, es haben nicht alle die Probleme mit dem Lower Link und mit dem neuen ist es schon wirklich besser. Bin gespannt ob alles klappt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christiaan (21. Mai 2012)

Crak schrieb:


> bis august ist es noch gut aber dann...



Kommt dann endlich Carbon M9?


----------



## Single (22. Mai 2012)

Christiaan schrieb:


> Kommt dann endlich Carbon M9?



Ne da kommt bei uns erstmal was schönes


----------



## san_andreas (22. Mai 2012)

Fährst du mit dem Crak nach Whistler ?


----------



## Single (22. Mai 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Fährst du mit dem Crak nach Whistler ?



Es wird soooooooooo gut


----------



## Crak (25. Mai 2012)

katastrophal wird das


----------



## Jester (28. Mai 2012)

kann mir jemand sagen was ein m9 frame in L ohne dämpfer und steuersatz  GENAU wiegt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Single (31. Mai 2012)

Und auf geht's


----------



## Monster666 (31. Mai 2012)

ist der Link V2 komplett anders?

sehe das du (Single) 33mm Einbaubuchsen hast, bei meinem Original verbauten CCDB sind 34mm Buchsen im Link (nachgemessen: 33.8mm)?


----------



## san_andreas (31. Mai 2012)

Er hat wohl noch Lack auf der Aufnahme.


----------



## Crak (1. Juni 2012)

vllt passen die auch nicht


----------



## Single (1. Juni 2012)

Du passt nicht 

Habe die Original Einbaumaße von der Inet Seite fürs M9 genommen. Werde das M9 Samstag aufbauen da sehe ich es genau ob es passt. Werde es gleich aber mal probieren, aber ich hatte den schonmal drin und es hatte gepasst meine ich 

Der neue Link ist simpel: Die Lager sind von einer Seite offen um das nachfetten zu vereinfachen, dazu kommen an jeder Seite Dichtscheiben auf die Dichtungen von außen. Die Achsschraube ist nun dicker und wird sozusagen gesprengt (verkantet sich im Link)

Bin gespannt ob ich danach nicht mehr alles auf der Strecke verliere


----------



## Monster666 (1. Juni 2012)

Poste mal ein Bild wo man das erkennt..


----------



## Single (1. Juni 2012)

33mm Buchse passte nicht, habe nun eine 34mm bestellt.


----------



## teatimetom (1. Juni 2012)

Single schrieb:


> 33mm Buchse passte nicht, habe nun eine 34mm bestellt.



weil du immer nicht hören willst, haben die oben doch gesagt


----------



## Single (1. Juni 2012)




----------



## Crak (2. Juni 2012)

junge haben die dir doch gesagt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Single (3. Juni 2012)

Habe gestern mit einem Kumpel 4,5 Stunden den neuen Link eingebaut...
Ich weiß nicht wo die Kollegen mit der glorreichen Erfindung hinwollen, aber totaler Schmarn.

Habe zunächst die alten Lager ausgeschlagen, mit retten ist das nichts. Dann haben wir die neuen Lager die nun zu einer Seite offen sind wieder eingepresst, welches etwas schwerer am Hauptframe ist wegen der ISCG Aufnahme etc.
Nachdem wir die Lager drin haben wollten wie wie gedacht einfach den Link montieren, sprich Passscheiben zwischen den Link und den Frame und Achse durch + festschrauben. Tja falsch gedacht. Da fehlen MIN 3mm und die Lager waren schon soooo tief eingepresst mehr ging nicht, also haben wir 3 Stunden die Passscheiben abgeschliffen und immer wieder versucht zu montieren, damit kein Spiel entsteht. Nach 3 Stunden Arbeit und viel Geduld und Nerven, hat es endlich geklappt. Der Link sitzt nun perfekt, kein Spiel ORDENTLICH Vorspannung und alles super. Die neuen Link Achsen sind auch viel besser und angenehmer zu montieren. Ich weiß echt nicht warum das nicht von anfang an gepasst hat  

Wenn der Link sich nun locker nech, dann weiß ich auch nicht mehr


----------



## 8664 (3. Juni 2012)

also bei mir hat das 1std gedauert alles perfekt gepasst... ihr habt schon die neuen scheiben genommen und nicht die alten?


----------



## 8664 (3. Juni 2012)

Chrome black M9


----------



## Single (3. Juni 2012)

Ach nicht die ALTEN  

Ne schon die neuen genommen  aber habe auch den "alten" M9 Frame, vllt ist da was anders


----------



## 8664 (3. Juni 2012)

und die lager waren voll eingepresst ca 2mm weiter innen als der rahmen?


----------



## Shocker (3. Juni 2012)

ich glaub auch da stimmt was nicht. der lagersitz und die breite der lager sind neu wie alt gleich. ich geh da mal davon aus dass die neuen lager nicht weit genug im Rahmen verpresst wurden!


----------



## freerider90 (3. Juni 2012)

Also bei mir war der Einbau ohne Probleme, hat alles perfekt zusammen gepasst.


----------



## Single (3. Juni 2012)

Konnte meine nicht weiter einpressen, haben ALLES versucht. Naja jetzt passt es ja.
Fand es nur mehr als dämlich dort 3 stunden rum zupfeilen damit es passt...


----------



## 8664 (3. Juni 2012)

ganz sicher den lager sitz verschlagen beim raus nehmen...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Single (4. Juni 2012)

Alles wie vorgesehen. Naja jetzt passt es, baue es gleich auf (bis auf den Dämpfer) und dann mal schauen. 
Bin jetzt auf jedenfall zufrieden, es läuft 1a und losgehen tut der NIE wieder


----------



## 8664 (4. Juni 2012)

Single schrieb:


> Konnte meine nicht weiter einpressen, haben ALLES versucht. Naja jetzt passt es ja.
> Fand es nur mehr als dämlich dort 3 stunden rum zupfeilen damit es passt...


 
oder plötzlich vom fahren arbeiten sich die lager richtig in den sitz .. dann gibts spiel!!


----------



## 1markus (4. Juni 2012)

Hi,

ich hab da mal ne Frage zum neuen Lower Link. Bei mir ist der Alte mit den Madenschrauben verbaut. Ich hab bis jetzt noch kein Problem mit lockerer den Bolzen gehabt. Vielleicht liegt es auch am halben Liter Loctite Schraubenkleber. 
Ich frage nur,da ich neue Lager brauche und nun wollt ich wissen, ob ich gleich den neuen Link bestellen soll, denn der hat dann ja wieder andere Lager verbaut. Welchen Vorteil bring der neue Link sonst noch?

Kurz noch zum Thema Lager. Beim alten Lower Link gehören 4x die 6001er rein. 
Ich hab noch nicht raus gefunden, welche beim Top Link rein gehören. Kann mir das bitte jemand beantworten.

Danke schon mal....


----------



## Single (4. Juni 2012)

8664 schrieb:


> oder plötzlich vom fahren arbeiten sich die lager richtig in den sitz .. dann gibts spiel!!



Dann muss ich mir die Dichtscheiben neu besorgen, dass ging soooooo bei mir auf keinen fall und besser konnte man die drecks Lager nicht einpressen.

Auch die Shoulder Bolts sind fürn Arsch... 
Bei mir sind 92018318692378951276583251 Tonnen Locktite drauf und bevor sich die Schraube LÖST, bricht der Kopf ab (einfach derbe krass )
Keine Ahnung was ich da machen soll 


edit: Wegen dem Post über mir: Der neue Link macht schon einen besseren Eindruck. Wenn du dein M9 länger fahren solltest, würde ich mir den neuen Link besorgen. Aber wie gesagt es ist KEIN MUSS, wenn die Schrauben halten.


----------



## freerider90 (5. Juni 2012)

1markus schrieb:


> Ich frage nur,da ich neue Lager brauche und nun wollt ich wissen, ob ich gleich den neuen Link bestellen soll, denn der hat dann ja wieder andere Lager verbaut. Welchen Vorteil bring der neue Link sonst noch?



Also ich habe mein M9 gebraucht gekauft hier in den Staaten. Da ich es auch noch neu lackiert haben wollte, habe ich mich entschieden die Lager auszupressen und gleich neue einzupressen. Ich stand ebenfalls vor dem Problem: Neuer oder alter Link.

Als ich dann jedoch den Link ausgebaut habe, habe ich gesehen, dass die 2 Schrauben durch irgendwelche Gründe auch schon ganz schön in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wurden, also habe ich mir dann hier das neue Link Kit bestellt.

Hier ein Bild von den 2 Bolzen:





Fährt jemand die Truvativ Descendant mit nem GXP BB? Wenn ja, wie viele Spacer habt ihr zwischen Lager und Frame gemacht? Zwei (auf jeder Seite einen), wie es die Beschreibung von Truvativ sagt, oder anderst?

Hier mal ein Bild vom aktuellen Status:


----------



## Single (5. Juni 2012)

Da hat jemand die Achsen rausgedreht ohne die Madenschrauben zu lösen 

2 Spacer auf Antriebsseite und einen auf der linken Seite. So bin ich es immer gefahren, jedoch an einer Saint Kurbel (Sollte das gleiche sein, aber ich kann mich auch täuschen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freerider90 (5. Juni 2012)

Single schrieb:


> Da hat jemand die Achsen rausgedreht ohne die Madenschrauben zu lösen



 Das habe ich mir auch schon gedacht... Naja jetzt hab ich ja den neuen.



Single schrieb:


> 2 Spacer auf Antriebsseite und einen auf der linken Seite. So bin ich es immer gefahren, jedoch an einer Saint Kurbel (Sollte das gleiche sein, aber ich kann mich auch täuschen)



Ja, ich habe das Forum und Pinkbike schon die letzten 2 Tage durchforstet. Bin nur auf einen Thread gestoßen, der meinte, dass das GXP nur mit 2 Spacern ausgelegt ist. Bei meiner Shimano Am Straitline hatte ich auch 2R und 1L bei 83mm breite.


----------



## 8664 (5. Juni 2012)

freerider90 schrieb:


> Fährt jemand die Truvativ Descendant mit nem GXP BB? Wenn ja, wie viele Spacer habt ihr zwischen Lager und Frame gemacht? Zwei (auf jeder Seite einen), wie es die Beschreibung von Truvativ sagt, oder anderst?
> 
> Hier mal ein Bild vom aktuellen Status:


 
ich, non drive 1 spacer drive side 2 spacer mit Truvativ X0 kettenführung dort je 2 dünne spacer. habe aber oben nur noch 1 spacer hinter der führung stimmt so mittig besser unten durch je 2spacer.

EDIT:
BB mit spacern muss exakt 90mm sein sonst klemmt oder hat die Kurbelanlage spiel.


----------



## 1markus (5. Juni 2012)

Single schrieb:


> Da hat jemand die Achsen rausgedreht ohne die Madenschrauben zu lösen
> 
> hahah.. hat wohl etwas gedauert, bis er es begriffen hatte
> 
> Kannst du mir vielleicht auch was zu den Lagern sagen?


----------



## 8664 (5. Juni 2012)

zu welchen?


----------



## 8664 (5. Juni 2012)

lager gedichtet
http://www.ebay.com/itm/170824721511?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

alles zum NEUEN Lower link Bildlich, ist aber im endefekt in deinem land billiger.
http://fanatikbike.com/sitesearch.cfm?search=intense&startRow=21

http://fanatikbike.com/product/intense-cycles-lower-main-pivot-bolt-kit-cup-cone-10384.htm

http://fanatikbike.com/product/intense-cycles-enduro-max-7902-bearing-10381.htm


----------



## 1markus (5. Juni 2012)

8664 schrieb:


> lager gedichtet
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/170824721511?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> Danke für die Info.
> ...


----------



## cubebiker (5. Juni 2012)

Single schrieb:


> Auch die Shoulder Bolts sind fürn Arsch...
> Bei mir sind 92018318692378951276583251 Tonnen Locktite drauf und bevor sich die Schraube LÖST, bricht der Kopf ab (einfach derbe krass )
> Keine Ahnung was ich da machen soll



Fragen soll man da...
Ich weiss nicht was du da gemacht hast aber das MUSS flutschen... Naja kann ja mir egal sein.
Und das die Schrauben mit Loctite gesichert sind ist sicher kein Grund sich aufzuregen.
Man nimmt einfach einen Föhn und hält den etwa eine Minute (in heisser Stufe) auf die Schraube. Und schon geht es ganz leicht.


----------



## Daniöl (5. Juni 2012)

ein spacer links einen rechts bei der descendant!


----------



## GEMINI-DH (5. Juni 2012)

ja so hab ich des auch einen rechts einen links


----------



## onkel_c (5. Juni 2012)

Shocker schrieb:


> ich glaub auch da stimmt was nicht. der lagersitz und die breite der lager sind neu wie alt gleich. ich geh da mal davon aus dass die neuen lager nicht weit genug im Rahmen verpresst wurden!



da muss ich mal wiedersprechen. es gab lager mit unterschiedlicher breite.
das weiss ich auch nur, weil mein hauptrahmen defekt war und ich von intense einen neuen bekommen habe (usa). im reklamierten rahmen saßen schmalere lager. mit den breiteren lagern war mein neuer rahmen auch nicht mehr mit dem hinterbau zusammen zu bekommen ... ich habe mir dann die schmaleren lager (die gleichen wie im defekten rahmen saßen) besorgt.

meine vermutung geht dahin, dass die neueren hauptrahmen etwas breitere lager haben, als die 'älteren' modelle). der lagersitz muss dann eben tiefer sitzen. bei meinem tauschrahmen hatte intense dann wohl die breiteren lager in einen nicht tief genug gefrästen rahmen gepresst - shit happens!

hat mich letztlich etwas zeit und einen neuen lagersatz gekostet; verwundert hat's mich auch. aber die ganze sache war eh eine ziemliche geschichte ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 8664 (5. Juni 2012)

für descendant: ich habe none drive side 1x spacer drive side 2x spacer so sind die kurbel arme auch mittig zum unterrohr.. 
x0 kettenführung mit 2 schmalen scheiben..


----------



## Single (5. Juni 2012)

Eine Frage habe ich noch:
Wenn ich das M9 im Stand einfeder und dann hochhebe aus dem Stand, habt ihr dort auch so einen hässlichen harten Anschlag? Ich weiß nicht woher das kommt und ob es Gesund ist


----------



## 8664 (5. Juni 2012)

nein alles bestens.

dämpfer tönt nach zuschneller rebound feder gespannt ... schrauben.. Hat er spiel?


----------



## san_andreas (5. Juni 2012)

Irgendeine Schraube noch locker ? (Nicht bei dir !)


----------



## Single (5. Juni 2012)

Ne alles fest, hatte ich jetzt aber schon beim alten Link und beim Neuen. Neue Buchsen habe ich! 
Also keine Ahnung woher das kommt (nervt mich tierisch)


----------



## 8664 (5. Juni 2012)

dann hat die hubstange des dämpfer leerlauf "letzte paar mm keine dämpfung......
bau mal ein anderer dämpfer von einem m9 fahrer ein...


----------



## Single (5. Juni 2012)

Also kann es sein, dass der CCDB "defekt" darin ist? Ist noch der original Dämpfer der im Frame war. 
Wenn ich nun einen neuen anderen Dämpfer hätte wäre das weg?

"Ich frage alles sehr gründlich nach, da ich mich aufs M9 konzentrieren will"


----------



## 8664 (5. Juni 2012)

feder raus dämpfer rein und leich ein drücken und ziehen so merkst du ob spiel ist im anfang des hub...


----------



## Single (5. Juni 2012)

Ok und wie fahre ich fort? 
Nicht das ich alles immer erfragen muss es


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ale_Schmi (6. Juni 2012)

Harter Anschlag hört sich für mich eher so an, als wenn Metall auf Metall schlägt. 
Vorgehensweise wurde schon vieles gesagt.
Möglichkeit 1: Dämpfer
--> Komprimiere den Dämpfer, indem du hinter deinem Bike stehst und das HR mit deinen Füßen festhälst. Dann ziehst du das von Hand am Sattel nach oben (deswegen HR mit den Füßen festhalten). Spürst du da einen Unterschied in der Dämpfung, so hat der Dämpfer Luft gezogen. Es wird natürlich einfacher, wenn du die Feder ausbaust, aber mit einer feinfühligen hat, kannst du es auch mit eingebauter Feder merken.

2. Dämpferbuchsen:
HR mit Füßen festhalten und am Sattel das Bike minimal auf und ab bewegen. In meinen Augen ist Buchsenspiel aber unwahrscheinlich.

3. Metall auf Metall:
Schau mal nach, ob überall genug Platz ist im ausgefederten Zustand. (Link zum Frame etc.)

Das wäre jetzt eine kleine Zusammenfassung und Erweiterung.  Ansonsten ist es schwer eine Ferndiagnose durchzuführen...


----------



## bikeride (6. Juni 2012)

Mein Intense ist Super!!


----------



## alex-66 (6. Juni 2012)

will mir auch das Upgrade vom Lower Link holen. Wie habt ihr die Kugellager abgezogen und wieder eingepresst ? Muss man auf irgendwas besonders achten ?

Danke für die Infos.


----------



## Single (6. Juni 2012)

[DHC]Alex;9576099 schrieb:
			
		

> Harter Anschlag hört sich für mich eher so an, als wenn Metall auf Metall schlägt.
> Vorgehensweise wurde schon vieles gesagt.
> Möglichkeit 1: Dämpfer
> --> Komprimiere den Dämpfer, indem du hinter deinem Bike stehst und das HR mit deinen Füßen festhälst. Dann ziehst du das von Hand am Sattel nach oben (deswegen HR mit den Füßen festhalten). Spürst du da einen Unterschied in der Dämpfung, so hat der Dämpfer Luft gezogen. Es wird natürlich einfacher, wenn du die Feder ausbaust, aber mit einer feinfühligen hat, kannst du es auch mit eingebauter Feder merken.
> ...




Hey,

Danke 

Die Buchsen können es nicht sein, die sind gaaaanz neu und die richtigen Maße ohne jegliches Spiel.

Dass der Dämpfer Luft gezogen hat, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, denn das hatte ich beim 951 und der Anschlag war sanfter und nur beim einfedern und nicht ausfedern.

Es fühlt sich so an also würde (Ich kenne die Fachbegriffe nicht) das Teil wo die Kolbenstange dran befestigt ist an den Dämpfer (wo die Dichtung ist) anschlagen. So fühlt es sich an beim ausfedern.


----------



## Ale_Schmi (6. Juni 2012)

Hmm...
Du meinst im Prinzip die Seite der Kolbenstange, die in den Dämpfer hineingeht und an dem der Kolben befestigt ist? Wenn ja:
Dann sollten dabei an und für sich keine Geräusche entstehen. Um dein Gefühl eben in anderen Worten zu beschreiben:
Beim Ausfedern ist der Dämpfer auf den letzten paar mm Hub so schnell, dass kein sanfter Endanschlag zu merken ist. Oder anders, er schlägt nicht weich an, sondern "knallt"? 
Und jetzt noch etwas Fachchinesisch: 
Das die Zugstufe bei diesen Federgeschwindigkeiten annähernd linear ist, darf der Dämpfer zum Schluss (im fast komplett ausgefederten Zustand) nicht schneller ausfedern, als davor.

Bevor jetzt andere sagen, dass es ja ein CCDB mit High- und Lowspeed Dämpfung ist. Ja, das ist mir bekannt und bei niedrigen Federgeschwindigkeiten kann meine Annahme genutzt werden.

Ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem mit meinem Elka. Ich habe mich gewundert, warum mein Gerät so laut klappert/klickt usw. Buchsen gewechselt, alles nachgeguckt und dann habe ich irgendwann festgestellt, dass etwas nicht mit dem Dämpfer stimmt. Eingeschickt und mitgeteilt bekommen: Es war fast mehr Schaum als Öl im Dämpfer und so sind die Geräusche entstanden. (Das war direkt nach einem Service, aber das ist eine andere Geschichte  )


----------



## Soulbrother (6. Juni 2012)

... wollt auch gerade schreiben: klingt insgesamt nach zu wenig Öl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Single (6. Juni 2012)

Komisch. Knallen tuts nicht, beim fahren stört es auch nicht. Ist mir nur aufgefallen


----------



## Crak (6. Juni 2012)

coming soon...


----------



## gigo (6. Juni 2012)

Heißes Teil


----------



## san_andreas (6. Juni 2012)

Crak schrieb:


> coming soon...



Wird geil ! War ja klar !
Diesmal mit Dorado ?


----------



## Crak (6. Juni 2012)

in Whistler möchte ich es noch nicht riskieren da ich so gut mit der 40 klar komme und mir da eigentlich nichts fehlt. Dann in der Schweiz gibt es eine Dorado.


----------



## san_andreas (6. Juni 2012)

Guter Plan !


----------



## Crak (6. Juni 2012)

habe ich lange dran rum überlegt, aber in Whistler möchte ich mich ab der ersten abfahrt wohlfühlen und habe kein bock mich da mit einer anderen gabel rumzuschlagen.


----------



## bachmayeah (7. Juni 2012)

sehr gut, dann würde ich gerne wissen, wie du mit dem flex zurecht kommst ...


----------



## alex-66 (7. Juni 2012)

Darf ich noch mal Fragen wie ihr die Kugellager ausgetrieben habt für den Lower-Link, geht das leicht


----------



## 8664 (7. Juni 2012)

Crak schrieb:


> habe ich lange dran rum überlegt, aber in Whistler möchte ich mich ab der ersten abfahrt wohlfühlen und habe kein bock mich da mit einer anderen gabel rumzuschlagen.


 

da gibt es keine probleme mit der dorado in whistler die gabel ist genau für sowas ausgelegt rundum sorglos paket!!! meine ist der hammer luft nach gewicht eher "firm" und die "standard" einstellungen nur der reebound ist bei mir nur 6 klicks offen. 
ich würde von anfang an die dorado nehmen kannst länger am gas bleiben....
viel spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jester (7. Juni 2012)

alex-66 schrieb:


> Darf ich noch mal Fragen wie ihr die Kugellager ausgetrieben habt für den Lower-Link, geht das leicht



nimmst einen dorn am besten aus polyamid oder messung und haust es gleichmäßig raus. einbau genauso.. solltest aber dann die lager ne nacht ins gefrierfach legen und den link vor der montage erwärmen.


----------



## 8664 (7. Juni 2012)

es hat oben und unten im lagersitz des rahmens eine kerbe wo du mit einem körner ansetzen kannst!


----------



## Single (7. Juni 2012)

Crak schrieb:


> coming soon...





**** yeah


----------



## Crak (7. Juni 2012)

first update


----------



## ActionGourmet (7. Juni 2012)

aktueller Ausbauzustand: 16,82kg


----------



## Daniöl (8. Juni 2012)

schön!


----------



## Jester (8. Juni 2012)

kann mir denn keiner sagen was ein L frame ohne dämpfer wiegt?


----------



## GEMINI-DH (8. Juni 2012)

update neues ketten blatt und cane creek db air


----------



## usharhai (8. Juni 2012)

Wie funkioniert der DB Air so ? Wäre ein interessantes upgrade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GEMINI-DH (8. Juni 2012)

bis jetzt kein gosser unterschied zum cane creek coil aber muss in noch ausgiebiger testen


----------



## xRS88x (8. Juni 2012)

Hallo Leute.
Hab nun mein 2011er Demo verkauft und erwarte einen 2011er M9 Rahmen.

Gibt es ein paar wichtige Infos die ich wissen muss z.B. Lager schmieren, ... ? 

Weiters würde mich sehr interessieren, welche Teile wie Kurbel, Kettenführung, ... bei euch gut im Rahmen funktionieren und welche Maße ich bestellen muss, wenn ich mir Huber Bushings anfertigen lass für meinen Vivid Air.

Ich sag schonmal danke


----------



## Monster666 (8. Juni 2012)

1x 34mm und 1 x 41mm, jeweils mit 8mm Bohrrung für den Bolzen..

sollte alles ohne Probleme passen, evtl. musst du an der Kefü was ebfeilen (je nach modell...)


----------



## xRS88x (8. Juni 2012)

Monster666 schrieb:


> 1x 34mm und 1 x 41mm, jeweils mit 8mm Bohrrung für den Bolzen..
> 
> sollte alles ohne Probleme passen, evtl. musst du an der Kefü was ebfeilen (je nach modell...)



thx für die maße


----------



## Soulbrother (9. Juni 2012)

Jeweils volle 10 Punkte gibts von mir sowohl für die Intense Reifenkombi  Intruder/Edge am heutigen Tag, als auch für die XTR Trail Bremsen!


----------



## Crak (9. Juni 2012)

wirklich nicht fair die brille...sag was du willst  

erzähl mal bitte mehr zu den bremsen. PDS super morzine oder champery reif?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (10. Juni 2012)

Jetzt mach mir bloss kein schlechtes Gewissen deswegen,zu deinem Neuen passt die doch gar nicht so wirklich,die geht ja ins Grünliche... aber dafür dann umso perfekter zu meinem neuen Mini-DH 

Keine Ahnung,da war ich noch nicht!
Ich hatte sie ja zuerst am Trailbike verbaut und da direkt festgestellt das die so einen mortzmäßigen Bums hat und mir somit auch am M9 taugen sollte.
Hab das jetzt heute in Winterberg über 10 Fahrten ausprobiert und meine 100Kg konnte ich jederzeit wie gewünscht und ohne irgendwelche Probleme perfekt dosierbar abbremsen.Die Leistung war immer gleichbleibend.Sollte eigentlich in etwa bei deinem geringeren Gewicht aber dafür auf längeren Abfahrten aufs Gleiche hinauslaufen.


----------



## Snap4x (10. Juni 2012)

Das is also der Fräd der oberen zehntausend ...


----------



## Crak (10. Juni 2012)

meinste nicht, dass die zu dem neon passt ist ja auch bisschen grünlicher als auf dem foto das ich gepostet habe


----------



## xRS88x (10. Juni 2012)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Das is also der Fräd der oberen zehntausend ...



Meine Worte


----------



## 8664 (10. Juni 2012)

zu crack seiner M9 farbe würde ich lila/violett nehmen!!!


----------



## Crak (10. Juni 2012)

never  wir werden es im juli sehen.


----------



## 8664 (10. Juni 2012)

Ist die komplementär farbe ;-)


----------



## iRider (10. Juni 2012)

Wollt Ihr auch noch klären welcher Lippenstift besser zu Eurem Nagellack passt?


----------



## 8664 (10. Juni 2012)

würde auf jedenfall hammer aussehen... nur mut..!


----------



## Jester (10. Juni 2012)

gibts hier noch wen, der evt mal meine frage zwecks des *gewicht*s eines *m9 frames in größe L* ohne dämpfer und andere anbauten beantworten könnte, statt urlaubsplanungen und anderen killefitz zu schreiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Single (10. Juni 2012)

8664 schrieb:


> Ist die komplementär farbe ;-)



Ja und MEEEEGAAAAA ugly 

Bike wird sick, dass ist Gewiss 

@Jester: Er ist schwerer als ein M9 Frame   
Gr. L fahren sooooooo wenige, da muss man erstmal einen finden der das Rotzding gewogen hat


----------



## xRS88x (10. Juni 2012)

Jester schrieb:


> gibts hier noch wen, der evt mal meine frage zwecks des *gewicht*s eines *m9 frames in größe L* ohne dämpfer und andere anbauten beantworten könnte, statt urlaubsplanungen und anderen killefitz zu schreiben



Bekomm meinen in ein paar Tage, dann wie ich ihn ab.


----------



## 8664 (10. Juni 2012)

abwechslung..

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/237424/


----------



## xRS88x (10. Juni 2012)

Was denkt ihr, was ich für eine Federhärte im M9 brauche.

fahrfertig hab ich ca. 85kg !

dämpfer wär entweder ein ccdb, oder ein rc4.

danke schonmal


----------



## 8664 (11. Juni 2012)

dry or wet


----------



## 8664 (11. Juni 2012)

xRS88x schrieb:


> Was denkt ihr, was ich für eine Federhärte im M9 brauche.
> 
> fahrfertig hab ich ca. 85kg !
> 
> ...


 
steht alles im manuel auf der intense website!
400 oder 300-350
ich fahre im rc4 mit 95kg eine 400 rcs


----------



## xRS88x (11. Juni 2012)

8664 schrieb:


> steht alles im manuel auf der intense website!
> 400 oder 300-350
> ich fahre im rc4 mit 95kg eine 400 rcs



Wollte nur mal eure Erfahrungswerte hören, aber trotzdem danke!


----------



## 8664 (11. Juni 2012)

beim rc4 ca. 50lb tiefer als im manual..


----------



## Single (11. Juni 2012)

8664 schrieb:


> dry or wet



DAAAAANKE.
Jetzt weiß ich wie meins aussehen wird nach dem Winter  

Richtig GUT! 


@Rs88: Fahre 450 im CCDB bei längstem FW und 86-88 Kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crak (11. Juni 2012)

400 CCDB langer FW und ca. 77kg


----------



## Daniöl (11. Juni 2012)

350 RC4 mittlerer FW und ca. 75kg


----------



## alex-66 (11. Juni 2012)

450 mit 84kg mittlere Einstellung im ccdb


----------



## Daniöl (11. Juni 2012)

Wie sind denn eure Erfahrungen mit dem langen FW?
irgendwelche nachteile zum kurzen/mittleren?


----------



## freerider1337 (11. Juni 2012)

Kommt auf die Strecke drauf an ..auf einer Strecke wie z.b willingen habe ich alles getestet und dafür ist der kurze fw am besten . In wildbad mit den langen..nachteil in der hinsicht das man erstmal wieder aus 241mm rauskommen muss .


----------



## freerider1337 (11. Juni 2012)

450 nukeproof  88 kg ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ActionGourmet (11. Juni 2012)

500er bei langem Federweg, DB, 92kg


----------



## xRS88x (11. Juni 2012)

Sollt mein Vivid Air nicht gut funktionieren, werd ich mal eine 450er probieren im CCDB ...


----------



## Crak (11. Juni 2012)

vivid air im m9?


----------



## der T (11. Juni 2012)

rockt!


----------



## xRS88x (11. Juni 2012)

Crak schrieb:


> vivid air im m9?



Hab einen hier liegen, den ich gern mal testen würde !
Hat schon jemand Erfahrung damit?


----------



## .Pippo. (12. Juni 2012)

Servus Jungs =),

habe auch endlich ein M9, brauche aber noch n Steuersatz!
Ich habe noch n Steuersatz von nem Kona das eig von 1/5
auf 1/8 reduzieren sollte, zumindest unten, aber die Lagerschale
passt einfach nicht rein....

Habe mir jezz 2 Steuersätze rausgesucht:
1) http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...ersatz-semi-int-ZS49-15-auf-1-1-8::25830.html

3) http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...Steuersatz-15-auf-1-1-8-Zoll-2012::29303.html

Die sind beide Semi-integriert, richtig?
Fährt die villeicht jemand und hat Erfahrungen ob die passen?

Mfg
Philipp


----------



## alex-66 (12. Juni 2012)

ich glaube die meisten fahren den AngleSet von CC, ich auch und bin total zu frieden mit dem Teil, hast halt noch mal die Möglichkeit den Lenkwinkel in 0,5 Schritten einzustellen.

Klebe dir aber unbedingt vorher noch den Schlitz vom Steuerrohr zu ich habe letztens komplettservice gemacht, da war eine Siffe drin, dass glaubt man gar nicht.

Ich habe roten Plastestreifen genommen und mit Panzerband von innen getaped.


----------



## Wasnhierlos (12. Juni 2012)

@Pippo
Ja, sind sie.


----------



## .Pippo. (12. Juni 2012)

Ja das CC Angel Set habe ich mir auch angeschaut, finde es mit 140â¬
aber recht teuer. Der Lenkwinkel sollte mit normalen Steuersatz
doch auch passen. Zudem habe ich des Ã¶fteren gehÃ¶rt das der
CC knarzt.

Ich bezweifel einfach das ich da am Lenkwinkel viel rumstellen werden.
Im 951 hatte ich auch den verstellbaren Steuersatz, aber mit der
Standardeinstellung kam ich eig. am besten zurecht =).
Ãber die G3 ausfallenden kann man das ja auch bisschen steuern.

Gut, der CC baut ja nur halb so hoch wie der Sixpack.
Sind beide zu empfehlen?

Thx fÃ¼r den Tipp mim Steuerrohr, habe ich auch schon gelesen.
Meinst du den Schlitz Im steuerrohr zum oberrohr oder quasi von auÃen
die Klemmung?
Die Klemmung kann man von innen ja nicht abkleben weil da ja der Lagersitz
reinkommt, von auÃen ist halt pott hÃ¤sslich -_-

Mfg


----------



## san_andreas (12. Juni 2012)

Der Reset Wan.5 shorty ist ein schöner Reducer Steuersatz.

Alternativ der Hope Stepdown.: http://shop.shiftycart.de/a.php/sho...ope_Reduziersteuersatz_Step_Down_1-5_-_1_1-8-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wasnhierlos (12. Juni 2012)

Den cc 40 fahr ich als 1 1/8 in meinem snap. Er tut das was ein Steuersatz so machen soll. Bisher hatte ich auch kein knarzen oder andere Probleme damit.


----------



## alex-66 (12. Juni 2012)

mit gelenkigen Finger kannst du das von innen abkleben, ich habs geschafft aber wie gesagt ist fummelarbeit.


----------



## .Pippo. (12. Juni 2012)

schonmal danke fÃ¼r die Tipps =).
@san_andreas: Die sehen beide echt top aus, aber sind auch recht teuer,
dann kÃ¶nnt ich mir ja auch fast das CC Angle Set gÃ¶nnen ;D

Aber das sind alles SteuersÃ¤tze fÃ¼r 100-150â¬.
Was kÃ¶nnen die denn, was ein 50â¬ Sixpack oder Cane Creek
nicht kann?

Bauen tut der Sixpack mit 16mm ja auch nicht mega hoch,
und der CC mit 8mm ja verdammt flach.

@alex-66:

Meinst du den schlitz der auf dem Bild zu erkennen ist?
Wie soll man den denn von innen abkleben, da mÃ¼ssen
doch die Lagerschalen rein?


----------



## san_andreas (12. Juni 2012)

Man könnte den Spalt im oberen Teil ja abdecken, indem man ein Stück Blech von einer Coladose mit einklemmt. Den unteren Teil mit Tape abdecken.


----------



## freerider1337 (12. Juni 2012)

alex-66 schrieb:


> Klebe dir aber unbedingt vorher noch den Schlitz vom Steuerrohr zu ich habe letztens komplettservice gemacht, da war eine Siffe drin, dass glaubt man gar nicht.
> 
> Ich habe roten Plastestreifen genommen und mit Panzerband von innen getaped.



Oder schneide ein kleines Stückchen von einen alten Reifen passend zu


----------



## cubebiker (12. Juni 2012)

Oder lass es einfach. Ich hatte damit fast anderthalb Jahre kein Problem!


----------



## .Pippo. (12. Juni 2012)

@san_andreas: Nette idee . So werde ich das glatt machen!
Bzw einfach messen wie tief die obere Lagerschale im Rahmen sitzt, und einfach
nur ab da n StÃ¼ck Panzertape =).

Das groÃe Loch vom Steuerohr zum Ober/Unterrohr wird einfach
mit nem streifen panzertape verschlossen. Da muss ich ja nicht
extra Plastik oder Reifen oder sonstwas reinfummeln, einfach
n StÃ¼ck Panzertape und die Sache ist auch dicht =)

Aber nochmal kurz zu den SteuersÃ¤tzen. Der CC 40 ist mit 58â¬
Preislich in Rahmen und baut mit 8mm ja extrem Flach.
Der Sixpack mit 50â¬ und 16mm BauhÃ¶he ebenso, nur nicht ganz so flach.
Haben die 50â¬ dinger irgend nen nachteil zu den doppelt so teuren?


----------



## san_andreas (12. Juni 2012)

Besonders Reset ist halt sehr schön gemacht und sehr haltbar. Mein Wan.5 ist mittlerweile im dritten Rahmen.

Halten tun die anderen auch. Ich finde CC bißchen windig, aber das ist Geschmacksache. Man kann ja auch später noch aufrüsten.


----------



## .Pippo. (12. Juni 2012)

Hab n Reset gebraucht gefunden hier, werde schauen das ich den krieg,
wenn der so haltbar ist =). 

Ansonsten mag ich den CC, was meinst du denn mit "windig"?
Finde den eig. schön schlicht, baut nur 8mm auf, das sind sogar
4mm weniger als der Reset, und ist zudem noch leichter =).

Der Sixpack gefällt mir vom Design her, aber baut mit 16mm
doch schon recht dick auf. In meinem 951 hatte ich nen K9
der im prinzip komplett versenkt war, bis auf wenige mm,
dass sah schon schick aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (12. Juni 2012)

Wenn man mal einen Reset hatte, kommt einem der CC halt recht kompakt und kleinteilig vor, dafür ist er schön leicht und baut schön flach.


----------



## san_andreas (12. Juni 2012)

Crak schrieb:


> first update




So ungefähr:


----------



## Crak (12. Juni 2012)

jop nur schöner


----------



## .Pippo. (13. Juni 2012)

Jester schrieb:


> gibts hier noch wen, der evt mal meine frage zwecks des *gewicht*s eines *m9 frames in größe L* ohne dämpfer und andere anbauten beantworten könnte, statt urlaubsplanungen und anderen killefitz zu schreiben



Sers,

Also das M9 in L, Frame only wiegt 4209g!
Echt schwer das ding 

Mein 951 in M hat lediglich 3690g MIT Steuersatz gewogen...
Wo hol ich blos die 600g wieder rein 

Mfg
Philipp


----------



## xRS88x (13. Juni 2012)

.Pippo. schrieb:


> Sers,
> 
> Also das M9 in L, Frame only wiegt 4209g!
> Echt schwer das ding
> ...



Das ist aber echt schwer ! Vielleicht haben sie es beim Pulvern gut gemeint


----------



## .Pippo. (13. Juni 2012)

Na, das ist doch net gepulvert oder? Das ist doch normal lackiert
soweit ich weiß. Grad extra nochmal nachgeschaut ob ich nich
vergessen hab den Dämpfer auszubauen, aber nein, der war draußen haha.

Ich glaub ich hab eins mit doppelter Wandstärke erwischt 

Naja lieber "bissl" schwerer, wie das es mir crackt wies 951 .

Ps: Hab mal was von nem Federhärten Calculator auf der Intense Seite gelesen,
finde den aber nicht, gibts den überhaupt  ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniöl (13. Juni 2012)

Oh ja schrecklich, 600g...


----------



## .Pippo. (13. Juni 2012)

Hab nie gesagt das es schrecklich ist 
War nur erstaunt das der Unterschied zum 951 doch so groß ist.
Habe eig. nur 200-300g erwartet, aber nie genau nachgeschaut
weils mir auch nicht so wichtig ist. Das M9 ist einfach ein 
geiler Hobel, da nehm ich das Mehrgewicht gerne in Kauf.


----------



## alex-66 (13. Juni 2012)

mach es doch wie die "alten" silberpfeile  immer runter mit dem lack, ansonsten kannste natürlich mit "carbon, fehlende kondition" kompensieren


----------



## .Pippo. (13. Juni 2012)

Ja in Raw hab ichs mir auch schon überlegt, aber mir gefällt
das Chrome Black echt sau gut! Wenn der Lack im Eimer ist,
dann villeicht.

Aber ansonsten habe ich mit dem Gewicht kein Problem,
war wiegesagt nur erstaunt! Hätte das halt nicht erwartet.
Aber ein leichtes Bike ist schon angenehm, aber alles was 
so bei ~18kg ist finde ich recht ideal!
Freu mich schon das M9 aufzubauen, ist echt ein Sahnestück!


----------



## freerider1337 (13. Juni 2012)

wo viel arbeit hinter steckt


----------



## Jester (13. Juni 2012)

das m9 wiegt ja dann knapp 1kg mehr als mein socom frame... das hätte ich aber jetzt nicht gedacht


----------



## san_andreas (13. Juni 2012)

Das M9 ist ja auch ein stabiler DH Rahmen.


----------



## freerider1337 (14. Juni 2012)

*Willingöööön *


----------



## iRider (14. Juni 2012)

Jester schrieb:


> das m9 wiegt ja dann knapp 1kg mehr als mein socom frame... das hätte ich aber jetzt nicht gedacht



Deshalb hat man beide.


----------



## ActionGourmet (14. Juni 2012)

Schönes Bike freerider


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freerider1337 (16. Juni 2012)

bald mach ich einen auf single


----------



## Monster666 (16. Juni 2012)

so meins ist nun auch wie ichs haben wollte:



http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1147025


----------



## Single (16. Juni 2012)

Crak schrieb:


> jop nur schöner


----------



## gigo (16. Juni 2012)

Guter Aufbau! Sieht leicht aus - schon mal gewogen? Was ist aus dem Yeti Projekt geworden?


----------



## Monster666 (16. Juni 2012)

15.5 so wie auf dem Bild  (jajablablablasingleplyreifenblablabla)
mit dem Ibex DH ists 15.8...

fürs Yeti mach ich mir ein "schlitten Update" damit er besser abgedichtet ist... denn die THK Schiene hat jetzt nach 1 Jahr merkliches Spiel und dieses Hiwin billig nachbauprodukt ist eine Fehlkonstruktion von A bis Z (das Fett quillt da raus wo es nicht gebraucht wird!)
daher ist "Projekt Yeti" erstmal auf Eis gelegt


----------



## xRS88x (18. Juni 2012)

Heute ist mein Rahmen angekommen.
Wird in den nächsten Tagen fertig gestellt !

Bis jetzt Fox 40 Kashima, Vivid Air mit Huber Bushings, Descendant Kurbel, E13 LG1+ Kefü, ...


----------



## Single (18. Juni 2012)

freerider1337 schrieb:


> bald mach ich einen auf single



völlig unmöglich


----------



## freerider1337 (18. Juni 2012)

nur besser !  hast recht


----------



## Crak (18. Juni 2012)

hmm...ne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freerider1337 (18. Juni 2012)

ach ihr habt doch alle keine ahnung was ich vorhabe


----------



## san_andreas (18. Juni 2012)

@xRS88x: "Kashima" muß ja heute nicht mehr betont werden. Die Descendant schaut immer so Billigheimer-mäßig aus, finde ich.


----------



## xRS88x (18. Juni 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> @xRS88x: "Kashima" muß ja heute nicht mehr betont werden. Die Descendant schaut immer so Billigheimer-mäßig aus, finde ich.



Ich bin voll zufrieden mit der Descendant, hatte sie schon 2x verbaut ... Preis/Leistung ist wirklich Top !

Ist halt kein Carbon-HighEnd-Custom-Teil, aber es funktioniert !

Greets


----------



## Crak (18. Juni 2012)

ich hatte die descendant auch und ja funktioniert super haelt ist leicht und guenstig super zufrieden...aaaaaber san andreas hat recht.


----------



## san_andreas (18. Juni 2012)

Ich weiß, dass sie top funzt. Mich stört auch nur die Optik, die an einem 6k Bike bisserl windig ist.


----------



## Crak (18. Juni 2012)

deswegen kommt was anderes an mein neues.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 8664 (18. Juni 2012)

Hier noch ein scharfes Bild. 17.1KG


----------



## gigo (18. Juni 2012)

Einfach nur gut!!!


----------



## Monster666 (18. Juni 2012)

@8664: auch sehr geil!


----------



## 8664 (18. Juni 2012)

Danke, ohne die vielen sticker ist der frame viel ruhiger und man sieht das super geile alu shape!!!


----------



## san_andreas (18. Juni 2012)

Tolles Rad ! Ist das schon die neue Saint ?


----------



## 8664 (18. Juni 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Tolles Rad ! Ist das schon die neue Saint ?


ja die Bremse.
und ganz geil wie sie bremst!


----------



## 8664 (21. Juni 2012)

so nun ist das M9 full saint charged


----------



## Christiaan (21. Juni 2012)

Wo hast die bremsen her?


----------



## 8664 (21. Juni 2012)

natürlich von www.banditbike.ch


----------



## JanikF. (22. Juni 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xRS88x (22. Juni 2012)

@janikF.
nice


----------



## 8664 (22. Juni 2012)

sweeeet!


----------



## Crak (25. Juni 2012)

weiterer vorgeschmack..


----------



## Philmn (25. Juni 2012)

Hi!

Sorry, falls die Antwort schon gegeben wurde, aber ich wollte mich nicht durch den ganzen Thread klicken.
Kennt jemand einen Betrieb in D-Land, der den Rahmen im 1012er Neongelb (s.o.?) pulvern oder lackieren kann? Mir wurde gesagt, das sei nicht möglich.


Grüße
Philipp


----------



## freerider1337 (25. Juni 2012)

Das gleiche wurde mir auch gesagt da man die Farbe erst gar nicht mit nach de einführen darf  . Ich glaube khujand würde das trotzdem machen wenn man irgend wie an die Farbe dran kommt


----------



## san_andreas (25. Juni 2012)

Labert nicht soviel davon, wer wie was macht, sondern macht es einfach.
Hier sind nicht nur Gutmenschen unterwegs.


----------



## Philmn (25. Juni 2012)

hmm.. ok würd trotzdem gerne wissen wers macht...


----------



## freerider1337 (25. Juni 2012)

Khujand ein IBC USER!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Philmn (25. Juni 2012)

is ja gut!
dachte, vielleicht kennt jemand noch einen beschichtungsbetrieb ders trotzdem macht oder alternative farben anbietet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GEMINI-DH (26. Juni 2012)

bekommen kann man die farbe auf alle fälle zb.
Mipa Spezialeffekt-Basislacke
Mipa Neon
2-Schicht-Tagesleuchtfarben
Verarbeitung siehe Produktinformation
Farbtöne: 	- RAL 2005 leuchtorange
	        - RAL 3024 leuchtrot
	        - RAL 1026 leuchtgelb


----------



## xRS88x (26. Juni 2012)

Hat irgendwer zufällig eine Vektorgrafik von den M9 Decals rumliegen ?  Brauch unbedingt neue Decals und unser Mr. Schneidwerk meldet sich  leider nicht !

Greets


----------



## ActionGourmet (27. Juni 2012)

ich empfehle dir http://www.slikgraphics.com/ ich hab mir dort individuelle Gabeldesigns machen lassen und bin sehr zufrieden. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ich habe auch schon wegen M9 decals gefragt. Machen die auch. Sollen ca. 45 Euro kosten. Kannst individuell gestalten. Falls sie nicht auf eine Mail antworten, kauf einfach den M6-Satz. Sobald eine Bestellung vorliegt (bezahlt) reagieren sie. 
Die Quali ist absolut top.


----------



## Single (28. Juni 2012)

piep


----------



## Crak (28. Juni 2012)

pieeeeeeeeep..


----------



## Tentense (28. Juni 2012)

Mine

16,200 Kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tentense (28. Juni 2012)

Tentense schrieb:


> Mine
> 
> 16,200 Kg


----------



## Daniöl (29. Juni 2012)

Wir haben einen Gewinner.


----------



## Monster666 (29. Juni 2012)

@tentence: viel spass mit dem Dämpfer


----------



## Daniöl (30. Juni 2012)

nicht gut?


----------



## Monster666 (1. Juli 2012)

Leider zu anfällig auf funktionsstörungen/defekte


----------



## Christiaan (1. Juli 2012)

Monster666 schrieb:


> Leider zu anfällig auf funktionsstörungen/defekte



Witklich? Hatte gedacht die Bos dampfer sind gut? Wie war dein bos stoy rare?


----------



## Monster666 (1. Juli 2012)

Von der Funktion her gibts nichts besseres!

Leider sind die extrem Serviceanfällig..
Hatte nen Bos Stoy im M6 da ging nach ca. 4 Monaten die Druckstufe flöten (keine Dämpfung spürbar, rebound war nicht betroffen) und beim Stoy RaRe ging der Rebound flöten, diesmal aber schon nach ca.3 Monaten (die ersten 3-5mm von der Zugstufe waren ungedämpft)

sobald die das in den griff kriegen werde ich mir wieder nen Stoy kaufen, vorher aber nicht!


----------



## xRS88x (1. Juli 2012)

Hat irgendwer eine Ahnung, wo es Carbon Fender fürs M9 gibt ? 
Greets


----------



## Christiaan (2. Juli 2012)

Ist selbstbau


----------



## Single (2. Juli 2012)

Mudguard rumspannen und fertig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tentense (2. Juli 2012)

Custom Mudguard (+ frame & bottom bracket protection) handmade by Leoseven

http://www.leoseven.fr
(not on his website)

Eric
France


----------



## .Pippo. (2. Juli 2012)

Hier mal mein M9, frisch aufgebaut =).
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=4k7ojag.jpg





Hier noch ein Fender, zwar nicht aus Carbon,
aber tut sein dienst Trotzdem. Wurde aus nem alten
Schutzblech hergestellt =).
An den Fender wurde unterhalb direkt ein alter Schlauch angebracht
der bis nach unten führt und somit den gesamten Dämpfer vor Dreck
schützt. Finde ich persönlich hübscher wie ein Mudguard
der da iwie einfach alles zudeckt


----------



## Trisbiker (5. Juli 2012)

Tach,
mal ne frage: habe an meinem neuen m9 grade zum ersten mal den dämpfer rausgeholt (cc db). und da sitzt die dämpferbuchse an der kolbenstange, also unten, einfach mal nicht mittig. rechts sind mehr spacer drauf als links, so dass die buchse also rechts 5mm weiter raussteht als links. das ist doch nicht normal, oder? oder ist die untere anlenkung des rahmens etwa exzentrisch?


----------



## GEMINI-DH (5. Juli 2012)

http://ww2.canecreek.com/resources/products/suspension/double-barrel/DB_owners_manual.pdf

wie es richtig gehört


----------



## .Pippo. (8. Juli 2012)

Hei,

Sagt mal, klappert euer M9 auch so?

3 Posts weiter oben sieht man meine Kettenstrebe und Sitzstrebe. 
Beide sind soweit ich das getestet habe an allen Punkten in denen 
sie von der Kette berührt werden könnten abgeklept mit dem Tesa Klett, 
die flauschige Seite natürlich! =)

- Die Kette ist maximal gekürzt und auch nicht sonderlich ausgeleiert
- Kassette ist fest und nicht verschlissen, ebenfalls das KB
- Kettenführung ist gut eingestellt
- Alle Schrauben des Hinterbaus sind fest
- Feder des Dämpfers ist genug vorgespant

Hat jemand ne Idee wo das klappern noch herkommen könnte?
Klingt irgendwie metallisch, aber ich kann mir nicht erklären woher!


----------



## Daniöl (9. Juli 2012)

Ist die Kette, das flauschband dämpft nicht genug, bei mir genau das gleiche


----------



## .Pippo. (9. Juli 2012)

Mh, alle schwärmen so von dem Zeug, da dachte ich dass ich das ausschließen kann .

Habe das Flauschband das erste mal verbaut, vorher immer n alten Schlauch. 
Bei meinem 951 hatte ich nen alten Mtb schlauch aufgeschnitten und festgemacht, 
also nur 1 Lage von nem dünnen Mtb schlauch, und das hat nicht geklappert, 
komisch das das dickere Flauschband da nix bringt :/.

Testweise wickel ich jezz zusätzlich mal nochn Schlauch drum,
wenns dann leise ist muss ich mir ne hübsche _leise_ lösung überlegen


----------



## Daniöl (9. Juli 2012)

hab ich auch gemacht, dann wars weg.
schlauch ist halt keine option für mich


----------



## .Pippo. (9. Juli 2012)

Ah okay =). Hast du inzwischen ne hübsche Lösung gefunden
die leise ist, oder hast du dich mit dem klappern abgefunden?

- also ich finds schrecklich, da hab ichs gefühl ich fahr n Einkaufswagen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Single (9. Juli 2012)

Schönes Bild folgt in 18 Tagen


----------



## Alpine Maschine (9. Juli 2012)

Teile-Liste?


----------



## Single (9. Juli 2012)

steht dann unter dem Bild wo alles komplett aufgebaut ist


----------



## Daniöl (9. Juli 2012)

the one, odi grips und die sdg kombi fehlt halt noch


----------



## Endless86 (11. Juli 2012)

geiler single standard


----------



## xRS88x (11. Juli 2012)

so stoked das single m9


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex-66 (11. Juli 2012)

aber nicht wieder "single" am unterrohr rankleben , sonst ist die farbe ultrageil


----------



## Single (11. Juli 2012)

Doch werde den Decal kleben, nur diesmal anders. Sind ja leicht abgezogen.

Bei schwarzen habe ich die auch ein bisschen verändert. Bild folgt wenn ich in PDS bin da baue ich es erst wieder komplett auf ^^


----------



## ju82 (20. Juli 2012)

-


----------



## ActionGourmet (20. Juli 2012)

Ich habe wegen dem Problem das Upgrade auf den 2012er Link gemacht. Keine Probleme mehr. Ich verstehe, dass Du Dich aufregst (hatte ich mich auch!). Ist eigendlich eine bodenlose Frechheit.


----------



## xRS88x (20. Juli 2012)

Jetzt wo langsam mein Kahnbein verheilt, wird mein Bike auch langsam fertig.

Heute mal meinen neuen Alltags-Laufradsatz drangebaut. Nukeproof Generator / Muddy Mary 2.35er / Minion Freeride Schläuche.

Dann noch ein paar Feinheiten wie Schaltzug verlegen, Kette spannen, usw... dann sollte der Bock rennen.


----------



## san_andreas (20. Juli 2012)

@ju82: was du beschreibst, ist leider ein Zustand, den viele Intensebesitzer so oder so ähnlich von verschiedensten Intensemodellen kennen und deshalb teilweise auch kein Intense mehr fahren.
Intense fahren setzt eine gewisse Leidensfähigkeit und Schrauberlust vorraus, positiv ausgedrückt. Die Präzision ist halt ein bißchen wie bei Muscle Cars.


----------



## freerider1337 (22. Juli 2012)

Hallo liebe Leute,
Ich bräuchte eure Hilfe. 
Nämlich bräuchte ich die Maße der Decals ,die im Bild umrahmt sind. Sprich länge und höhe .
Wäre echt fett wenn ich eine schnelle Antwort bekommen könnte
Greez







ps: Hendrik ich hoffe du bist mir nicht böse das ich dein Bild missbrauche


----------



## san_andreas (23. Juli 2012)

Wende dich an "schneidwerk", der dürfte die Maße parat haben.


----------



## freerider1337 (23. Juli 2012)

Nein hat er eben nicht mehr ,da seine Externe Festplatte abgeraucht ist . Deshalb wäre es super wenn einer von euch schnell mal eben nachmessen könnte


----------



## Single (23. Juli 2012)

freerider1337 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Leute,
> Ich bräuchte eure Hilfe.
> Nämlich bräuchte ich die Maße der Decals ,die im Bild umrahmt sind. Sprich länge und höhe .
> Wäre echt fett wenn ich eine schnelle Antwort bekommen könnte
> ...



Sag dem Schneidwerk einfach: Ich brauche die Frame Decals für das M9 von Single in der und der Farbe und Wünschen 
Dann passt alles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freerider1337 (23. Juli 2012)

ich habe mit ihm natürlich schon gemailt . Ich zitiere gerne für euch eine Stelle: *" Da mir ein paar Daten verloren gegangen sind (exterene Festplatte hat den Geist aufgegeben), brauche ich für das Set noch ein paar Maße"* Deshalb wäre es sehr freundlich wenn mir jemand die Längen und Höhen im Bild umrahmter Decals sendet.


----------



## KHUJAND (26. Juli 2012)

freerider1337 schrieb:


> ich habe mit ihm natürlich schon gemailt . Ich zitiere gerne für euch eine Stelle: *" Da mir ein paar Daten verloren gegangen sind (exterene Festplatte hat den Geist aufgegeben), brauche ich für das Set noch ein paar Maße"* Deshalb wäre es sehr freundlich wenn mir jemand die Längen und Höhen im Bild umrahmter Decals sendet.



Rahmen liegt hier abholbereit...


----------



## KHUJAND (26. Juli 2012)

Daniöl schrieb:


> Ist die Kette, das flauschband dämpft nicht genug, bei mir genau das gleiche



hilft nur sowas hier.


----------



## RiDe_oN_ (26. Juli 2012)

Servus Leute 

Da meine Saison wohl schon gelaufen ist (Knie zerbombt) und ich mein Transition TR450 verkauft habe , möchte ich mir bis nächstes jahr ein M9 aufbauen !

Wichtigste frage daher von mir , welche grösse ??
Ich habe erst kürzlich im Urlaub bei einem Kollegen drauf gessesen bei Grösse M
bin selbst halt 1,87m und ca.86 kilo schwer !

Vom gefühl her wars ganz in Ordnung , würde mir den meiner grösse dabei schon jeder zu L raten oder doch eher dabei bleiben ? 
Beim Transition bin ich auch L gefahren und das ist verdammt lang bei dem modell .

Zweite Frage wäre gewesen , wo kann ich mir am besten eines herbeziehen ?
Preistechnisch sowie Servicetechnisch ....

Möchte wie gesagt von den grössen her M oder L und Farbe ausschließlich Neon/Yellow  oder Stealth Black !

Beste Grüsse und Danke im voraus !


----------



## usharhai (26. Juli 2012)

RiDe_oN_ schrieb:


> Servus Leute
> 
> Da meine Saison wohl schon gelaufen ist (Knie zerbombt) und ich mein Transition TR450 verkauft habe , möchte ich mir bis nächstes jahr ein M9 aufbauen !
> 
> ...



Ich fahre bei 1.75m ein M daher denke ich du brauchst schon eher ein L. Ich hab meins von CRC aber da gibts eh nur die 4 Standartfarben


----------



## agrohardtail (28. Juli 2012)

ich bin 191cm und fahre L das rad ist aber auch sehr lang. saß auf nem m drauf und das passte garnicht.


----------



## freerider1337 (2. August 2012)

update^^


----------



## pEju (2. August 2012)

brauch mal kurz hilfe, bin gerade am schrauben. 

will descendant und lg1 verbauen, wo müssen da welche spacer hin?

ps: 

decal abmessungen

toptube: länge 35,5cm, höhe 4cm ---> 2cm bevor es dann ganz spitz zuläuft.

downtube: intense schriftzug ist jeweils 36cm lang und 2cm hoch.
M9 bis zur 9 19cm mit FRO 25cm lang, höhe 3,7cm.

hinterbau hab ich nicht mehr. sieht ohne besser aus .

immer die schwarze schrift gemessen.


----------



## Daniöl (2. August 2012)

ein spacer links, einer rechts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pEju (2. August 2012)

schon versucht, bekomm ich die kurbel nicht geschlossen.

bei 2 und 1 bekomm ich die kurbel zu, muss aber bei der kefü dann so weit unterbauen dass meine schrauben zu kurz sind.

kann das sein? wieviel spacer habt ihr denn unter eurer lg1? hab da jetzt je 4 u-scheiben und das reicht nicht.


----------



## Daniöl (3. August 2012)

was meinst du mit geschlossen? der kleine spalt zwischen kurbel und bb ist bauart bedingt


----------



## pEju (4. August 2012)

der spalt ist bestimmt nicht bauart bedingt.

mit 2 spacern links 1 recht passt es ja, nur bekomm ich die kettenlinie der kefü nicht mit dem kettenblatt überein. 
die kefü müsste noch weiter raus, nur schlieft dann der bashguard an der kurbel.


----------



## Daniöl (4. August 2012)

doch ist er.
du solltest dir außerdem mal das richtige werkzeug besorgen


----------



## pEju (4. August 2012)

das richtige werkzeug hab ich schon, nur das gewinde im rahmen ist auf der seite nicht mehr so toll, sollte ich mal nachschneiden. 
und nach 10 mal auf und zu machen sieht es eben so aus.

jedenfalls wenn ich es so lasse, ist die kurbel ja noch weiter aussen. heisst ich müsste die kefü wieder weiter unterbauen. bin jetzt schon bei fast 5mm.


----------



## Jester (4. August 2012)

der abstand zwischen kurbel und und lager ist korrekt. siehe descendant topic...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RiDe_oN_ (4. August 2012)

Servus Leute 

Eine ganz wichtige frage meinerseits ...langt es wenn der Gabelschaft von einer Fox40 noch 16,5 cm lang ist um die Gabel vernünftig ins M9 einzubauen? Frage kommt deshalb ,weil ich günstig eine bekommen kann !
also kann mir jemand genau sagen wie lang das steuerrohr incl Angleset bei ihm am M9 ist ?

Vielen Dank schonmal im voraus !!!


----------



## pEju (5. August 2012)

reicht! meiner ist noch etwa 1cm kürzer.




so und mein lg1 problem hat sich wohl erledigt...

die 36 - 40 version passt wohl nicht mit dem M9 zusammen, richtig?

stupid intense. bauen rahmen die mit den gängigsten komponenten auf dem markt nicht kompatibel sind.


----------



## bachmayeah (5. August 2012)

das glaub ich nicht.. hatte auch ne lg1 mit nem 38er kb am m9


----------



## pEju (5. August 2012)

okay...könnte / kann es eigentlich nicht glauben dass die nicht passt.

aber ich weiß dann wirklich nicht was ich noch anders machen soll, dass es passt.

ps: oder das geht einfach in verbindung mit der descendant nicht.


----------



## iRider (6. August 2012)

pEju schrieb:


> okay...könnte / kann es eigentlich nicht glauben dass die nicht passt.
> 
> aber ich weiß dann wirklich nicht was ich noch anders machen soll, dass es passt.
> 
> ps: oder das geht einfach in verbindung mit der descendant nicht.



Meinst Du die LG1 oder die LG1+?
Hab die LG1+ in Kombi mit einer Saint Kurbel und das funktioniert.


----------



## pEju (6. August 2012)

steht lg1 drauf ist aber die + version. also die hier (36-40).

denke das wird an der descendant liegen. hab aber intense schon geschrieben. 
mal sehen was die sagen, wenn die mir überhaupt helfen können.


----------



## RiDe_oN_ (6. August 2012)

So ich habs jetzt auch getan  Rahmen und Gabel sind fürs erste bestellt !
Wird ein M9 in Stealth Black und eine 2013 Fox40 Kashima ...

Rest wird in etwa so ausgestattet :

LRS : Hope Pro2 uaf Mavic 721 Felgen
Lenker :Race Face Atlas Stealth
Vorbau :      " " " " " 
Bremsen : Sehr wahrscheinlich Hope Tech v2 Evo
Sattelstütze : Thomson Elite
Reifen : Maxxis Highroller 2
Kassette : Sram PG970
Kette : Sram PC971
Kefü : Straitline Silent Guide 
Sattel : irgendwas 
Dämpfer : Cane Creek DB mit K9 Race Feder 
Huber Bushings 
Cane Creek Angleset 

 So im groben sollte es so stehen  vielleicht nehme ich auch eine komplette saint Gruppe wenn ich es Günstig bekommen kann ...

Tipps sind natürlich gern gesehen !


----------



## pEju (7. August 2012)

also intense meint ich soll lieber eine mrp nehmen - super!

ansonsten müsste ich gut was von der unteren platte abfeilen damit es passt.

awesome - NOT!


----------



## Leon_ (8. August 2012)

Ist einer von euch vor dem M9 das Demo (ab 2010) gefahren?
Wäre nett wenn jemand was dazu sagen könnte  und gerade weil die Geo sich doch recht stark unterscheidet paar Fragen dazu.
Spürt man das höhere Tretlager am M9 oder gleicht sich das wieder aus, da es mit mir SAG gefahren wird als das Demo?
Die Kettenstreben sind auch in kurzer Einstellung länger, ist trotzdem noch wendig genug?
Lässt sich das M9 auch noch leicht an Wurzel etc. abdrücken oder ist es dazu zu soft?

Ansonsten würde ich zum Session 9.9 tendieren.


----------



## alex-66 (8. August 2012)

kannst ja mal die neue Freeride lesen, da sind die Edel-Ami-Fullys drin (außer das Demo  natürlich)
mit Kraft kannste dich überall abdrücken, kommt drauf an wie dein fahrstil ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leon_ (8. August 2012)

Hab die mehr oder weniger deswegen gekauft, aber die Freeride Redakteure haben sich mehr mit der Dorado bzw. der Ausstattung des M9s beschäftigt  
Richtige Fahreindrücke sind nur einzeln zu lesen, wird da eher als komfortabel beschrieben, jedoch auch gesagt das nicht soviel ausprobiert haben,
also mit anderem Set-up usw. Der Text zum 9.9 ist da schon besser.
Aber mich interessiert es vor allem, was jemand der das Demo gefahren ist, dazu sagt.
Das Sworks würde da aber gut reinpassen 
Das ist mir klar, aber mit manchen Rädern wird das zur Tortour und mit anderen geht das easy wie mit dem Demo.


----------



## geosnow (12. August 2012)

Das M9 ist super, wenn du einen stabilen und gut verstellbaren Downhiller möchtest, der auch in ein paar Jahren noch hält. Dieser Freeridetest ist sowas von blöd, da sie zu sehr auf die parts eingehen. Das interessiert bei 8000 euro doch niemanden, weil er ja sowieso seine Lieblingsteile anbaut. Grundsätzlich hat ja kein Bike unter 9 Punkte bekommen. Das S-Works haben sie wahrscheinlich zudem nicht zum Testen bekommen.

Wobei ein Intense immer cooler ist, als ein TRECK oder SPEZI.

PS: Den CCDB kannst du so hart einstellen, dass gar nichts mehr am M9 soft ist.  Schau dir dieses Foto an: 

Foto geht nicht, aber geh ins "Intense in Action" Thema. Crak fährt das M9 recht verspielt.


----------



## bachmayeah (12. August 2012)

das:



			
				geosnow schrieb:
			
		

> Wobei ein Intense immer cooler ist, als ein TRECK oder SPEZI.



ist ja mal ne aussage  und DAS KAUFARGUMENT SCHLECHTHIN


----------



## usharhai (13. August 2012)

Leon_ schrieb:


> Hab die mehr oder weniger deswegen gekauft, aber die Freeride Redakteure haben sich mehr mit der Dorado bzw. der Ausstattung des M9s beschäftigt
> Richtige Fahreindrücke sind nur einzeln zu lesen, wird da eher als komfortabel beschrieben, jedoch auch gesagt das nicht soviel ausprobiert haben,


In deutschen Magazinen gibt es sowieso keine echten Tests, meisten werden einfach 10 verschiedene Bikes an einem Tag gefahren. In so kurzer Zeit kann man doch kein Bike beurteilen.


----------



## Leon_ (13. August 2012)

> Das M9 ist super, wenn du einen stabilen und gut verstellbaren Downhiller möchtest, der auch in ein paar Jahren noch hält.


Jahre halten muss das Ding bei mir jetzt nicht, vor allem wenns bald aus Carbon kommen soll. 
Der Crak ist auch ein guter Fahrer wie man sieht  Wird schon passen mit CCDB usw.

Den Rest haben ja bachmayeah und usharhai schon gesagt 

Wird dann wohl ein M9 in Intense Apple green


----------



## ActionGourmet (13. August 2012)

Gute Wahl Leon, ich hab auch das M9 in Apple green und DB 
Demnächst mal wieder aktuelle Bilder...


----------



## Leon_ (14. August 2012)

Deins hat auch die Farbe Apple green? Kommt irgendwie ganz anders rüber wie das erste M9 von Crak das auch Apple green war  
Ist die Farbe eher wie auf deinen Bildern oder wie auf den von Crak? Habs bis jetzt leider noch nicht live sehen können. 
Hoffe das sieht dann wirklich so aus wie das hier


----------



## geosnow (14. August 2012)

apple green


----------



## RiDe_oN_ (14. August 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RiDe_oN_ (14. August 2012)

**** wie funzt es nochmal mitm Bild einfügen


----------



## geosnow (14. August 2012)

"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"


----------



## san_andreas (14. August 2012)

RiDe_oN_ schrieb:


> **** wie funzt es nochmal mitm Bild einfügen



Das ?


----------



## RiDe_oN_ (14. August 2012)

Jepp  Danke dir


----------



## alex-66 (14. August 2012)

schick schick nun schnell aufbauen...


----------



## RiDe_oN_ (14. August 2012)

Ja jetzt gehts nur noch langsam weiter (Kreuzbandriss) ,aber stetig! Nächste was kommt ist Kefü und LRS evtl. noch Lenker+Vorbau . Nur beim LRS weiss ich noch nicht ob auch in Schwarz denke aber schon (Hope Pro2 / Mavic721)....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (14. August 2012)

Außer schwarz und Deemax-gelb gibts ja keine Laufradfarbe.


----------



## bachmayeah (15. August 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Außer schwarz und Deemax-gelb gibts ja keine Laufradfarbe.


 
schwarz ist keine farbe *hust*


----------



## RiDe_oN_ (15. August 2012)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> schwarz ist keine farbe *hust*


----------



## pEju (16. August 2012)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> das:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Leon_ schrieb:


> Jahre halten muss das Ding bei mir jetzt nicht, vor allem wenns bald aus Carbon kommen soll.



wo hast denn das aufgeschnappt? muss ja nicht jeder alles mitmachen.


----------



## alex-66 (16. August 2012)

bei der Vorstellung des Carbine letztes Jahr, soll Jeff Steber gesagt haben das 2012 insgesamt 5 Carbon-Bikeserien in der Planung sind. Wenn du nach Intense und Carbon googlest kannst du das irgendwo lesen.

drauf wetten möchte ich daher nicht das es 2012 noch passiert


----------



## Leon_ (17. August 2012)

> wo hast denn das aufgeschnappt? muss ja nicht jeder alles mitmachen.


 
Aus dem Interview vom MAG41 mit Jeff Steber. Seine Aussage war das er das M9 jetzt schon in Carbon fertigen lassen könnte, jedoch noch nicht macht da er das beste Downhillrad bauen will... 
Irgendwie so, habs nicht mehr ganz im Kopf. Kannst ja selber nachlesen.


----------



## Soulbrother (17. August 2012)

... aber das haben wir doch schon!


----------



## RiDe_oN_ (22. August 2012)

Hey habe mir jetzt mal für mein Aufbau eine Straitline Silent Guide Kefü in 34-36 Zahn bestellt ..jetzt habe ich nur gehört das es mit genau dieser Probleme geben kann wegen der Kettenstrebe ???
Wer weiss etwas davon ...

Danke im voraus


----------



## RiDe_oN_ (23. August 2012)

Die erste Aufbaustufe  Denke morgen kommt der LRS from Great Britain


----------



## san_andreas (23. August 2012)

Wunderschön....wenns so weiter geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freerider1337 (23. August 2012)

sehr nice , was gibt es für lrs?


----------



## RiDe_oN_ (23. August 2012)

freerider1337 schrieb:


> sehr nice , was gibt es für lrs?



Mavic 721 auf Hope Pro2 Standard ...aber passt Optisch wie von der Funktion Top


----------



## freerider1337 (23. August 2012)

und vom preis   bin gespannt ,wo es mich aber persönlich mal interessieren würde rote lrs an nen schwarzen m9 zu sehen (fulcrum redfire?!!??!)


----------



## RiDe_oN_ (23. August 2012)

Farblich würde ich Persönlich nur noch auf ein Ultimate LRS einlassen ...allerdings auch nur wenn man den irgendwo günstig schiessen könnte . Sehe das einfach nicht ein solche Preise zu zahlen , und JA das was da steht ist recht Teuer , allerdings kaufe ich soetwas auch nicht wenn ich den UVP zahlen soll


----------



## freerider1337 (23. August 2012)

same here  ich denke so geht es vielen außer single


----------



## Jester (23. August 2012)

warum keine flow oder supra felgen?


----------



## RiDe_oN_ (24. August 2012)

Heut ist der LRS und die Kefü angekommen  ...Wer von euch fährt eigentlich ne K9 Feder +Axiallager usw ??...Was Bringt es ? Und Bremsentechnisch weiss ich es nicht was dran soll . Entweder Saint oder Formula ...


----------



## alex-66 (24. August 2012)

sieht gut aus, ich würde die neuen 2013 Saint holen, Formula find ich nicht so gut


----------



## The_Edge (24. August 2012)

Mein M9


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RiDe_oN_ (24. August 2012)

The_Edge schrieb:


> Mein M9



Mit der MRP gibts gar keine Probleme beim Anbau ? Musste ca.6mm spacer hinterlegen das sie nicht oben an der Strebe schleift


----------



## bachmayeah (24. August 2012)

@ RiDe_oN_: was knallste denn für ne Kurbel dran? Saint, X0, SIXC etc?


----------



## RiDe_oN_ (25. August 2012)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> @ RiDe_oN_: was knallste denn für ne Kurbel dran? Saint, X0, SIXC etc?




Kann ich dir noch garnicht sagen , eigentlich sollte es eine Descendant werden . Grund Preis / Leistung allerdings wirds bei der glaube problematisch mit der Kefü zusammen .


----------



## Igetyou (25. August 2012)

RiDe_oN_ schrieb:


> Heut ist der LRS und die Kefü angekommen  ...Wer von euch fährt eigentlich ne K9 Feder +Axiallager usw ??...Was Bringt es ? Und Bremsentechnisch weiss ich es nicht was dran soll . Entweder Saint oder Formula ...



Fähre eine K9 Race Steel Spring mit K9 Axiallager
Das Ansprechverhalten wird etwas verbessert. Insgesamt verbessert sich die Performance nur minimal.Aber besser als nichts.Axiallger kosten jetzt auch  nicht die Welt.Meine Erfahrungen habe ich  jedoch bei einem Rocky  gemacht (abgestützter Einlenker).

Da ich auch baldiger M9 Fahrer bin wollte ich mal fragen was ihr mir für eine Federhärte bei ca. 84 kg fahrfertig empfehlen würdet.Verbauter Dämpfer ist der Cane Creek Double Barrel!

Desweiteren würde ich gerne wissen wo man einen Unterrohrschutz aus Carbon herbekommt.Gibt es sowas speziell für das M9?


----------



## RiDe_oN_ (25. August 2012)

@Igetyou : Also ich habe den rahmen in L ebenfalls mit CCDB und da ist ne 450er feder verbaut , ich denke mal die passt recht gut bei meinen 90kg Fahrfertig , von daher vllt zwischen 400-450 wählen aber da wissen die naderen hier sicherlich besser bescheid ! 

Und diesen Unterrohrschutz würde ich auch sofort ordern wenn ich wüsste wo ...


----------



## Igetyou (25. August 2012)

Ok, danke für die Info!

Mal schauen was die anderen zu der Federhärte sagen.Aber auf eine 400er habe ich auch getippt.Dann mit wenig !

Hier mal ein Bild vom Unterrohrschutz:
http://www.traildevils.de/marketentry.php?eid=52343


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniöl (25. August 2012)

ich hab eine 350er beim langen federweg und 74kg


----------



## alex-66 (26. August 2012)

ich habe eine 400 Ti-Feder bei mittleren Federweg und 86kg Fahrgewicht.


----------



## Igetyou (27. August 2012)

alex-66 schrieb:


> ich habe eine 400 Ti-Feder bei mittleren Federweg und 86kg Fahrgewicht.


 
THX!
Dann brauche ich auch eine 400er Feder bei 84 kg!
Leider ist das Intense manual auf der Internetseite nicht mehr verfügbar


----------



## Igetyou (27. August 2012)

Hey Jungs wenn man das Framekit mit CCDB kauft, welches Zubehör sollt grundsätzlich dabei sein?

Gruß


----------



## Christiaan (28. August 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Hey Jungs wenn man das Framekit mit CCDB kauft, welches Zubehör sollt grundsätzlich dabei sein?
> 
> Gruß



Rahmen, steuersatz, travelchips, leitung clips, fett nippel, und ccdb adjustment tool


----------



## GEMINI-DH (28. August 2012)

steuersatz ist nicht mehr dabei im kit


----------



## san_andreas (28. August 2012)

Damit man gleich einen gescheiten einbauen kann.


----------



## Daniöl (28. August 2012)

gibts denn alternativen zum cc angleset? bin grad auf der suche, hab aber keine lust auf geknackse...


----------



## Igetyou (28. August 2012)

K9 oder Works Components sind Alternativen !

Welche Kettenführung funktioniert am besten mit der Triuvativ Descendant ??
THX?


----------



## alex-66 (3. September 2012)

hat jemand Erfahrung zwecks LG1+ am M9, bin bisher die mrp gefahren die ist mir jetzt zweimal innerhalb von 14 Tagen am Bashguard gebrochen oder gibt es andere schöne Lösungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Igetyou (3. September 2012)

Hat einer ne Carbocage Kettenführung am M9?
Edler Rahmen, edle Kettenführung


----------



## RiDe_oN_ (3. September 2012)

Also ich verbaue jetzt eine Straitline Silent Guide 34-36Teilig und wollte eigentlich eine Descendant Kurbel verbauen , denke aber das es Probleme geben könnte mit dem Frästeil das die beiden Kettenstreben verbindet


----------



## alex-66 (3. September 2012)

hab mir mal die Carbocage DH und Shaman Racing Drake bestellt, Erfahrungsbericht folgt dann...


----------



## usharhai (3. September 2012)

alex-66 schrieb:


> hat jemand Erfahrung zwecks LG1+ am M9, bin bisher die mrp gefahren die ist mir jetzt zweimal innerhalb von 14 Tagen am Bashguard gebrochen oder gibt es andere schöne Lösungen.



Ich fahr eine LG1+ in Kombination mit Holzfeller OCT seit fast 2 Jahren. Die Kettenlinie ist nicht perfekt und zwischen der oberen Führung (ist ja nur aus Kunststoff) und dem Rahmen hat es nicht wirklich Platz aber es funktioniert.


----------



## Igetyou (3. September 2012)

alex-66 schrieb:


> hab mir mal die Carbocage DH und Shaman Racing Drake bestellt, Erfahrungsbericht folgt dann...


 

Ich habe mir die Carbocage auch bestellt!

Was fährst du für eine Kurbel?


----------



## alex-66 (3. September 2012)

RaceFace Atlas


----------



## Igetyou (3. September 2012)

Ok
Ich werde erstmal die Truvativ Descandet übernehmen.

Bin mal gespannt die Carbocage in Verbindung mit der Kurbel passt!


----------



## ActionGourmet (3. September 2012)

Bei mir war am (fertig aufgebaut gekauften M9) die LG+ dran. Mit dicken unterlegscheiben hat sie gepasst (mit descendant). Nach dem sie in Bad Wildbad ihr Leben ausgehaucht hat (Tako inklusive Führungsrolle abgerissen) habe ich die csixx 150 verbaut. Passt problemlos, sieht gut aus und ist mit 150g sehr leicht. Nachteile: Aluschrauben die bei unsachgemäßem Drehmoment abreisen und der Tako ist aus Carbon und kann nicht ausgetauscht werden. Meiner zeigt (soweit ich das beurteilen kann nur die oberste Schicht) Auflösungserscheinungen. Ansonsten funktioniert das Teil absolut problemlos.


----------



## 2378TCDD (6. September 2012)

alex-66 schrieb:


> hat jemand Erfahrung zwecks LG1+ am M9, bin bisher die mrp gefahren die ist mir jetzt zweimal innerhalb von 14 Tagen am Bashguard gebrochen oder gibt es andere schöne Lösungen.


 
Jo dir mrp ist der total schrot, die krafteinleitung an den schrauben ist falsch ausgelegt, auch wenn man den drehmomentangaben des herstellers folgt. der kunststoff ist auch schrottig wei sehr spröde und spannungsrissempfindlich, könnten man zu ca 1-2 Eur Endpreisaufpreis deutlich haltbarer machen. Carbocage war mir bissle zu teuer und ich teste jetz mal ne csixx 150gg mit truvative descendant, melde mich mit erfahrungsbericht hier wieder....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 8664 (9. September 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Ok, danke für die Info!
> 
> Mal schauen was die anderen zu der Federhärte sagen.Aber auf eine 400er habe ich auch getippt.Dann mit wenig !
> 
> ...



genützt hats trotzdem nicht.. siehe ende des bilde tretlager, mega beule...


----------



## 8664 (9. September 2012)

zum matt schwarzen hätte  der ano black azonic outlow radsatz super gepasst "CRC 297.-- schweizer franken"


----------



## Igetyou (11. September 2012)

kurze Frage zum Steuersatzeinpressen:

Will den CC-Angleset verbauen. Untere Schale wird konventionell eingepresst.
Am oberen Teil des Steuerrohs ist ja zur Erleichterung des Steuersatzwechsels eine Schraubverbindung.
Kann die oberer Schale des Steuersatz ganz einfach eingesetzt werden oder muss sie auch mit einem Presswerkzeug reingepresst werden?

Wie habt ihr das gemacht?
Rahmen in die Sonne legen und obere Schale stark abkühlen?

Gruß


----------



## alex-66 (11. September 2012)

ich habe oben/unten ganz normal mit dem entsprechenden Werkzeug eingepresst.


----------



## Igetyou (12. September 2012)

Das M9 hat Standard BSA Innenlager oder?

Sprich das kann verbaut werden:
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p26280_GXP-Team-Innenlager-.html
*
BSA 83:*
- Gewinde: BSA
- Gehäusebreite: 83mm


----------



## freerider1337 (12. September 2012)

ya


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Igetyou (12. September 2012)

Thx


----------



## Igetyou (12. September 2012)

Wieviel Unterlegscheiben/Abstandshalter muss ich beim Tretlager verbauen um eine optimale Kettenlinie zu bekommen?
Innenlager: Truvativ GPX
Kurbel:Truvativ Descendant

Wäre um eine Antwort dankbar!


----------



## Daniöl (13. September 2012)

pro seite einen


----------



## 2378TCDD (13. September 2012)

Servus,

habe darüber nachgedacht eine* Hammerschmidt am M9* zu verbauen. 

Hat jemand Erfahrung damit? Bin mir nicht sicher ob es Probleme bzgl. Hinterbau gibt ?

Danke vorab!


----------



## ewoq (13. September 2012)

wtf


----------



## RiDe_oN_ (13. September 2012)

ewoq schrieb:


> wtf




WTF WTFWTFWTFWTFWTF was steckt denn daa Tiefgründiges hinter an einem M9 ne Hammerschmidt zu montieren ??


----------



## Wasnhierlos (13. September 2012)

Allein der Gedanke


----------



## freerider1337 (13. September 2012)

enduro fahren mit nen m9 geht ganz gut


----------



## 2378TCDD (13. September 2012)

Danke für die hilfreichen Tips.


----------



## ewoq (13. September 2012)

im ernst: was erhoffst du dir davon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex-66 (13. September 2012)

Wenn Hammerschmidt dann die AM, man muss ja auf´s Gewicht achten


----------



## Daniöl (13. September 2012)

Hey,

Kann mir hier jemand sagen, welches Angleset ich denn jetzt brauche fürs M9?

http://www.canecreek.com/products/headsets/angleset

Vielen, vielen Dank


----------



## Soulbrother (13. September 2012)

Guggst du: 

http://store.canecreek.com/products/productdetail/AngleSet.ZS49-ZS49/30/part_number=BAA0200K/1739.0.1.1.18069.98209.98196.0.0?pp=8&


----------



## Igetyou (13. September 2012)

ZeroStack 49


----------



## Daniöl (14. September 2012)

Danke euch


----------



## Igetyou (16. September 2012)

Kleines Feedback zum derzeitigen Aufbau.

Tretlager und CC Angle-Set ließen sich super installieren.
Schaltwerk ist montiert HR eingebaut.

Ich wollte die Carbcage Kettenführung in Kombination mir der Truvativ Descandant verbauen. Leider passt die Führung nicht an den Rahmen weil sie zu nah an der Versterbung zwischen Kettenstrebe/Sitzstrebe sitzt. Beim Einfedern oder leichtem Flex würde die Kettenführung schleifen.
Habe das Tretlager mit einem Spacer verbaut. das ist doch richtig oder?
Welche Kettenführung würdet ihr mir empfehlen?
Truvativ X0 bzw MRP G2?

THX


----------



## Wasnhierlos (16. September 2012)

Ich bin mit der e13 lg1+ ziemlich zufrieden.
Die X0 hats bei einem kumpel nach ein paar Tagen  schon zerlegt...


----------



## usharhai (16. September 2012)

Wasnhierlos schrieb:


> Ich bin mit der e13 lg1+ ziemlich zufrieden.
> Die X0 hats bei einem kumpel nach ein paar Tagen  schon zerlegt...


Meine e13 lg1+ hatte in den letzten zwei Jahren schon so einigen Bodenkontakt und funktioniert immer noch top, kann ich auch nur weiterempfehlen!


----------



## Igetyou (16. September 2012)

Die e13 lg1 funktioniert auch in Kombination mit der Truvativ Descendant Kurbel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Norman. (16. September 2012)

Hi Leute,
mein M9 kommt die Tage. Bis alle Parts da sind dauerts aber wahrscheinlich noch 1-2 Wochen... Welche Stellen habt ihr denn am Hinterbau abgeklebt wegen der Kette? Nur die Kettenstrebe?
MfG Norman


----------



## Igetyou (16. September 2012)

Habe den kompletten Hinterbau mit MX Folie angeklebt.Die Strebe zwischen Sitz- und Kettenstrebe mit Klettband (weiche Seite)!
Ich denke das da die Kette sonst öfters mal gegenschlagen wird.
Kann aber keine 100%ige Aussage treffen, sich mein M9 auch noch im Aufbau befindet!


----------



## Norman. (16. September 2012)

Okay danke )


----------



## Norman. (16. September 2012)

Sry für Doppelpost 
Mein Händler hat mir den Rahmen in L bestellt so viel ich weis... Passt das bei 1,85m? Sieht auf Bildern ja rießig aus in L


----------



## alex-66 (17. September 2012)

L sollte passen, bin etwas kleiner und haben den M-Rahmen, ich habe die untere Kettenstrebe mit Shaman Carbonfolie abgeklebt und bei der Schweißnaht nahe der Kettenführung ein Stück von den normalen Schaumstoffschutz angepasst was ich dann immer auswechseln kann.

Sieht optisch wenigstens schick aus, ich mag es nicht wenn sich manche Lenkerband oder noch schlimmer Mantelreste da anstrabsen nur um den Rahmen zu schonen, so ein Rahmen ist ein verfi**tes Sportgerät, wo gehobelt wird fallen Späne


----------



## freerider1337 (17. September 2012)

Die xo in Verbindung mit der descandant hält bei mir Spitze . Gestern in steinach hab ich so nen harten Schlag bekommen ,das ich gedacht habe sie bricht ab  hält aber immer noch .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Igetyou (17. September 2012)

freerider1337 schrieb:


> Die xo in Verbindung mit der descandant hält bei mir Spitze . Gestern in steinach hab ich so nen harten Schlag bekommen ,das ich gedacht habe sie bricht ab  hält aber immer noch .



Dann werde ich mir auch eine X0 holen.
Rechts und Links jeweils ein Spacer zwischen Tretlager und Rahmen?


----------



## usharhai (17. September 2012)

Norman. schrieb:


> Sry für Doppelpost
> Mein Händler hat mir den Rahmen in L bestellt so viel ich weis... Passt das bei 1,85m? Sieht auf Bildern ja rießig aus in L



Kommt darauf an ob du lieber ein kleines Bike oder eher etwas grosses fährst. Ich fahre mit 1.74 ein M, kenne aber auch Leute welche mit deiner Grösse noch ein M fahren.


----------



## alex-66 (17. September 2012)

bin 1,82 und fahre auch M, bei unseren Strecken ist das ausreichend..., da ist das M9 sowieso unterfordert


----------



## freerider1337 (17. September 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Dann werde ich mir auch eine X0 holen.
> Rechts und Links jeweils ein Spacer zwischen Tretlager und Rahmen?



genau  bin knapp 1,90 und fahre L


----------



## Norman. (17. September 2012)

Okay dann ist gut 
Ich mag keine solche Minirahmen... also bin ich mit dem L wahrscheinlich besser bedient


----------



## Igetyou (17. September 2012)

Ich bin mit Schuhen auch 180cm und habe ein L genommen, Dänisch mit längeren Oberrohren besser zurecht komme!

Hängt auch immer von seinen Vorlieben ab.


----------



## Endless86 (17. September 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Dann werde ich mir auch eine X0 holen.
> Rechts und Links jeweils ein Spacer zwischen Tretlager und Rahmen?



würde ich die finger von lassen. bei mir hat sich die x0 an meinem 951 nach 2 oder 3 tagen bikepark von alleine zerlegt.


----------



## alex-66 (17. September 2012)

ich hatte auch die x0 und mrp g2, die sind ja eigentlich gleich bei mir hat es die an der selben stelle entschärft, genau an der schraubverbindung von Bashguard und ISCG-Platte. 
schau mal zum vergleich den Bashguard von der LG1+ oder Shaman Drake an im gegensatz zu x0 und mrp.
Die können einfach keine Schläge wegstecken, die brechen spätestens nach der dritten Berührung.


----------



## Igetyou (18. September 2012)

Danke für die Info!

Ich möchte einfach eine Kettenführung haben, die kompatibel ist.
Es gibt die Führungen ja von 32-36 Zähnen und von 36-40 Zähnen.
Passen beide größen an das M9?

Welche würdet ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## alex-66 (18. September 2012)

ich bin die 32-36iger gefahren, da ich hinten eine Rennradkassette fahre und die passte ohne Probleme, daher sollte es bei 36-40 auch keine Probleme geben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Igetyou (18. September 2012)

Thx!!


----------



## Endless86 (18. September 2012)

ich würde auch 32-36 nehmen weil du einfach mehr platz in richtung boden hast. ein 36er kettenblatt reicht total aus. glaub das s works team replika demo hat sogar z.b. nur 32 zähne. hinten kleine kassette drauf und fertig


----------



## san_andreas (18. September 2012)

Das Demo hat halt die spezielle Kassette mit einem 9er Ritzel.
Da paßt dann das 32er vorne.

Finde beim "normalen" Antrieb 36/11 auch ausreichend.
Die beste Führung ist mMn die e13 SRS+, etwas schwerer, aber saustabil durch den Bash.


----------



## Igetyou (19. September 2012)

Update:
E Thirteen lg+ 36-40 Zähne passt nicht an das M9
Habe jetzt ne MRP bestellt


----------



## alex-66 (19. September 2012)

lass mich raten, die Verbindungsstrebe zw. Oberer- und Unterer Kettenstrebe ist im Weg , habe gestern auch fleißig gebastelt, Carbocage geht generell wegen o.g. Architektur nicht. Habe jetzt eine Shaman Drake dran die kann von 40-32er Blätter, wobei max. 38 möglich ist, da sonst die obere Kettenführung am Hinterbau aneckt. Der Dremel muss auch nochmal ran zum wegflexen von ca. 5mm der Führungsschiene damit ich den richtigen Winkel der Kettenführung hinbekomme, derzeit schleift die Kette auf der oberen Führung.


----------



## Igetyou (19. September 2012)

Ja genau die Verbindung zwischen oberer- und unterer Kettenstrebe ist im weg.
Die MRP wird wohl auch von Intense empfohlen.

Das Thema passende Kettenführung ist echt ätzend.
Wenn ich mir eine Führung hole, habe ich eigentlich keine lust dran rumzuflexen. Dafür sind die Dinger zu teuer.


----------



## Igetyou (20. September 2012)

Kann es sein das die flache obere Brücke der Boxxer bei einem L Rahmen mit Cane Creek Angleset nicht passt.Irgendwie fehlen mir ca. 1cm damit ich die Standrohre von der Gabel gut befestigen kann. Mit einer hohen Brücke würde es passen sieht aber nicht so toll aus

Wenn es kompatibel sein sollte wo liegt dann der Fehler!!
Was habt ihr für Erfahrungen gemacht!?


----------



## alex-66 (21. September 2012)

kannst ja einen Spacerturm bauen, damit es bei der tieferen Brücke schick aussieht. Hab ne 40 drin da gibts nur eine obere Brücke, da sind ohne Spacer auch locker 2-3cm von den Rohren zu sehen.
Wenn du eine tiefe Lenkerposition fahren willst musst du damit wohl leben


----------



## Igetyou (21. September 2012)

Bei mir ist es so das die Rohre der Gabel zu kurz sind .Trotz keinen Spacer zwischen oberer Brücke und Steuersatz!
Kann es sein das etwas mit der Gabel nicht Stimmt??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex-66 (21. September 2012)

Beim 951 musste ich damals auch die tiefere Brücke nehmen.


----------



## Igetyou (21. September 2012)

Du meinst die hohe Brücke oder? Oder die flache Brücke.
Ich wollte ja ne flache nehmen, wegen der optik!


----------



## Wasnhierlos (21. September 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Update:
> E Thirteen lg+ 36-40 Zähne passt nicht an das M9
> Habe jetzt ne MRP bestellt


Ich fahr die Lg+ am M9. Ist ein bisschen eng, aber passt. Ich verwende unterschiedlich dicke Unterlegscheiben, damit die Führung oben weiter raus kommt. Ist sicher so nicht gewollt, hält aber und schleift nicht


----------



## Igetyou (21. September 2012)

Das leidige Thema Kettenführung!


----------



## Jester (21. September 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Ich wollte ja ne flache nehmen, wegen der optik!



baus doch ein und geh endlich fahren


----------



## Norman. (21. September 2012)

Mein Rahmen war inzwischen auch schon da... War... Die haben einen in M statt in L geschickt.. wie es mit den anderen Parts aussieht, weis ich keider nicht... Hoffe, dass nächste Woche alle ankommt! 
Ich hab jetzt so Bock auf das Ding


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Igetyou (23. September 2012)

Jester schrieb:


> baus doch ein und geh endlich fahren



Da sagste was

Hohe Brücke ist verbaut!


----------



## Daniöl (24. September 2012)

meins


----------



## Igetyou (24. September 2012)

Sieht super aus!


----------



## Igetyou (24. September 2012)

Gibt es irgendwo ne Tabelle mit den Drehmomenten für den Hinterbau ect.

Kann auf der Internetseite nix finden. 
Antwort per Email leider auch nicht erhalten.


----------



## xxRS88xx (25. September 2012)

hat bitte wer eine standarteinstellung für einen rc4 im m9 ? 
lsc, hsc, usw... 

bitte um erfahrungswerte !


----------



## Daniöl (26. September 2012)

Intense recomended setting for my RC4 is

160psi, 3.5 Boost Valve progression, LSC 9 clicks out, HSC 1 revolution (clicks out) and rebound 1 revolution(clicks out)


----------



## Daniöl (26. September 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Gibt es irgendwo ne Tabelle mit den Drehmomenten für den Hinterbau ect.
> 
> Kann auf der Internetseite nix finden.
> Antwort per Email leider auch nicht erhalten.




Through axle bolts *125-130 in/lbs*
Derailer Hanger Bolt *30-45 in/lbs*
Seatpost Binder Bolt *150-180 in/lbs*
Main Pivot/Lower Link *135-150 in/lbs*
Alum shoulder bolts *135-150 in/lbs*
Shock bolts *85-95 in/lbs*


----------



## Igetyou (26. September 2012)

Coole sache!
Ich dank dir..


----------



## xxRS88xx (26. September 2012)

Daniöl schrieb:


> Intense recomended setting for my RC4 is
> 
> 160psi, 3.5 Boost Valve progression, LSC 9 clicks out, HSC 1 revolution (clicks out) and rebound 1 revolution(clicks out)



Thx


----------



## Daniöl (26. September 2012)

ja gern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Igetyou (26. September 2012)

Mein M9

Gestern fertig geworden.
Modell 2012
Größe L
Parts:
Cane Creek Angleset 
Cane Creek DB mit K9 Race Steel Spring mit Axiallager
Boxxer RC (leider mit hoher Brücke, da flache micht gepasst hat)
Schaltung X9
Kurbel Descandent mit 36er Blatt
Laufräder Spank Spike Evo 28 mit Atomlab Pimplite Naben
Pedalen DMR Vault 
Lenker Race Face Atlas FR
Bremsen Avid Code
Sattelstütze / Sattel SDG I-Beam
Kettenführung X0
Reifen VR Baron HR Minion DHF

Blaue Teile werden übern Winter noch getauscht in schwarze oder graue
Decals der Boxxer in Weiss


----------



## bachmayeah (26. September 2012)

mal ein wenig was anderes (Foto ist ggf. unwürdig  ), aber wieso passt die niedrige brücke nicht? sollte sie doch.


----------



## Igetyou (26. September 2012)

Auch ein oder M oder L Rahmen mit CC Angleset?
Hast du auch alle Abstände eingehalten?Von Dichtung bis erster Gabelbrücke mind. 203mm und von Oberkante erster Gabelbrücke bis Standrohrende 154-156mm
Kannst du mal die Länge deines Steuerrohrs messen?


----------



## san_andreas (27. September 2012)

Laut Geo-Tabelle haben ja M und L ein 5" Steuerrohr. Wenns also beim Bachi paßt, sollte es auch bei dir gehen. Oder ist der Steuersatz anders ?

Das M9 auf Intensecycles.com hat übrigens auch eine flache Brücke in der Boxxer.


----------



## Igetyou (27. September 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Laut Geo-Tabelle haben ja M und L ein 5" Steuerrohr. Wenns also beim Bachi paßt, sollte es auch bei dir gehen. Oder ist der Steuersatz anders ?
> 
> Das M9 auf Intensecycles.com hat übrigens auch eine flache Brücke in der Boxxer.


 
Ja habe ich gesehen.
Was mir aufgefallen ist.
Habe das Steuerrohr mal nachgemessen.
Das komplette Steuerrohr ist bei mir länger als 5" (12,7cm).Bei mir sind 13,3cm)
In der Geobeschreibung alten Geobeschreibung stand auch immer 5" w /Upper Pinch Bolt. Dann würde ich mit 12,7cm hinkommen

Kann jemand mal sein Steuerrohr messen?
Würe super.


----------



## Igetyou (27. September 2012)

Ich mache heute Nachmittag mal ein Foto. Evtl sitzen die Gimbels des CC Angleset nicht richtig.


----------



## Jester (27. September 2012)

kann mir mal einer erklären wo das problem liegt, wenn du eine hohe brücke fährst und dadurch die vorgeschriebenen Maße einhälst?


----------



## Igetyou (27. September 2012)

Jester schrieb:


> kann mir mal einer erklären wo das problem liegt, wenn du eine hohe brücke fährst und dadurch die vorgeschriebenen Maße einhälst?


 
Ein direktes Problem ist es nicht.
Will nur für mich persönlich klären woran es liegt, das einige eine tiefe Brücke fahren bei gleicher Rahmengröße bzw. Steuerrohrlänge. (M und L haben gleiche Steuerrohrlänge).

Finds schon etwas komisch.
Entweder ich habe einen Fehler bei der Installation von Steuersatz und Gabel gemacht, finde diesen aber nicht.
Diesen Punkt habe ich aber schon mehrmals überprüft.
Ein anderer Grund könnte die Gabel sein. Feder wurde jedoch auch schon ausgebaut um zu schauen ob irgendetwas nicht stimmt.


----------



## san_andreas (27. September 2012)

Haben sie das Steuerrohr vielleicht beim L geändert ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Igetyou (27. September 2012)

Laut Internetseite nicht.
Daher wäre es cool,wenn jemand mal sein Steuerrohr bei  einem L oder M Rahmen messen könnte.


----------



## san_andreas (27. September 2012)

agrohardtail fährt einen in L.


----------



## Daniöl (27. September 2012)

Meins in M hat 126mm, also nicht ganz die 5" wie von Intense angegeben


----------



## Igetyou (27. September 2012)

Hallo
Danke für dein Foto.
Der Wert von 126mm stimmt mit den Angaben von Intense so gut wie überein.
Mein Wert mit 134mm stimmt nicht überein. Ich fahre zwar ein L-Rahmen, aber eingentlich müssen die Längen Identisch sein.

Ich werden nochmal einen L-Fahrer nach der Länge fragen. Wenn sie dort auch 127mm berägt stimmt was nicht.

In Anhang mein Steuerrohr


----------



## cubebiker (27. September 2012)

Mein Steuersatz hatte auch eine Länge von 126mm bei Rahmengrösse L


----------



## Igetyou (27. September 2012)

cubebiker schrieb:


> Mein Steuersatz hatte auch eine Länge von 126mm bei Rahmengrösse L



Danke für deine Info.
D.h. bei meinem Rahmen stimmt irgendetwas nicht
Ich kriegs kotzen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex-66 (27. September 2012)

da haste wohl ein Vorserienbike erwischt, ich kann mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen das so große Abweichungen normal sind.
Oder bei Intense haben sie nen neuen schweißer eingestellt, der dir an dein M9 einen Spider 29 Größe L Steuerrohr rangeschweißt hat


----------



## Igetyou (27. September 2012)

alex-66 schrieb:


> da haste wohl ein Vorserienbike erwischt, ich kann mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen das so große Abweichungen normal sind.
> Oder bei Intense haben sie nen neuen schweißer eingestellt, der dir an dein M9 einen Spider 29 Größe L Steuerrohr rangeschweißt hat



Leider muss es wohl so sein!

aber schau dir meine Bilder an. Dort siehst du den Beweis!
Habs sogar mit verschiedenen Maßbändern/Lineare gemessen


----------



## xxRS88xx (27. September 2012)

Ich mess dir nachher auch mal mein L ab !


----------



## Igetyou (27. September 2012)

innsbrooklyn schrieb:


> Ich mess dir nachher auch mal mein L ab !



Das ist nett von dir!

Kannste ein Foto posten wenn okay ist.


----------



## Igetyou (27. September 2012)

Habe gerade mit Intense in den USA telefoniert.
Sehr netter Support.
Die Steuerrohrlängen bei den aktuellen Serien sind alle ca 133-135mm lang bei der Rahmengröße L
Es gibt daher wohl beide Arten. Kürzere und längere Steuerrohre


----------



## xxRS88xx (27. September 2012)

Hier ein Foto von mir ...


----------



## Igetyou (27. September 2012)

Du hast auch etwas über 13 cm richtig?

PS; Gute Besserung!


----------



## xxRS88xx (27. September 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Du hast auch etwas über 13 cm richtig?
> 
> PS; Gute Besserung!



Jo !

Dankeschön, wird aber noch ein paar Wochen dauern.


----------



## Igetyou (27. September 2012)

Alles klar, danke.

Dann ist der Rahmen zum Glück in Ordnung!!


----------



## san_andreas (27. September 2012)

Dann ist das Rätsel ja gelöst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Igetyou (27. September 2012)

Aber übel

Jetzt kann ich ruhig schlafen


----------



## Single (28. September 2012)

Mein böses Pferd


----------



## Jester (28. September 2012)

warum hastn das neongelbe nicht mehr? oder war es nie dein bike?


----------



## Igetyou (28. September 2012)

Sieht super aus!


----------



## alex-66 (28. September 2012)

ja genau, wo ist die geile Karre, gab es Probleme beim Zoll ???


----------



## Norman. (28. September 2012)

Hab meins heute zum ersten Mal begutachten dürfen  Nächste Woche sollte es fertig sein. Morgen wirds angefangen...

Habt ihr auch probleme mit nem knackenden Hinterbau? Ein Kumpel hat mir geraten, die Clips, mit denen man den FW einstellt, mit Teflonband zu umwickeln.... Bei ihm haben die geknackt... 

PS: Geiles M9 Single


----------



## Igetyou (29. September 2012)

Habe Kupferpaste genommen und die Schraubverbindung mit Loctide gesichert


----------



## Single (1. Oktober 2012)

Neon steht neben mir im Zimmer und neu aufgebaut. Mache irgendwann mal ein Bild.
Kann derzeit nicht fahren daher steht es im Zimmer (Kreuzbänder gerissen).
Sieht aber schnieke aus und mal was anderes


----------



## Daniöl (1. Oktober 2012)

gerissen?
wie das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Single (1. Oktober 2012)

In Kanada nen "bisschen" zu weit geflattert und joa guten Abgang gemacht


----------



## Daniöl (1. Oktober 2012)

dann erhol dich mal gut, in der Zwischenzeit kannst du uns ja mit Fotos beglücken! los los, bin gespannt


----------



## Single (1. Oktober 2012)

Jo werd ich machen, wenn ich Zeit hab. Morgen erstmal nen Op Termin holen und ne 2. Meinung was und wo gemacht werden sollte.


----------



## alex-66 (2. Oktober 2012)

wie ist denn der medizinische Support in Kanada , wir fliegen im Februar zum Heliskiing nach Whistler rüber, da kann ja immer was passieren


----------



## san_andreas (2. Oktober 2012)

Das ist dann eine Frage der Kreditkarte.


----------



## Single (2. Oktober 2012)

Bin in Deutschland.
Habe Schmerztabletten geschluckt und bin noch die DH Strecken mitm Crak gefahren (weiterhin mit Schmerzen).
Aber es hat sich gelohnt, habe sehr viel dazu gelernt und die Zeit war einfach Klasse.
Kreuzbänder sind jetzt zwar durch aber das wird schon wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniöl (2. Oktober 2012)

Bilder Single, Bilder!

Hats dich eigentlich dann relativ am Anfang gelegt?


----------



## san_andreas (2. Oktober 2012)

Hättest in USA Zwischenstopp machen können und dich dort zusammenflicken lassen können.


----------



## teatimetom (2. Oktober 2012)

alex-66 schrieb:


> wie ist denn der medizinische Support in Kanada , wir fliegen im Februar zum Heliskiing nach Whistler rüber, da kann ja immer was passieren



gut, aber musst dich zusätzlich versichern lassen. 
wir haben leztes jahr um die 1000 dollar für 4 röntgenaufnahmen bezahlt
 (man muss das vorstrecken und in deutschland reicht man es bei seiner auslandskrankenversiucherung ein)


----------



## Single (2. Oktober 2012)

Ne 2 Wochen vor Schluss bin aber weiter gefahren und habe auf den Arzt geschissen. Baue ich mir lieber nen 3. Bike auf anstatt mich da kurz Röntgen zu lassen


----------



## Daniöl (2. Oktober 2012)

Man hat schließlich Prinzipien


----------



## Single (2. Oktober 2012)

Richtig 
Ich versuche morgen mal ein schönes Foto vom Neon zu machen


----------



## ActionGourmet (2. Oktober 2012)

Mal wieder aktueller Aufbau. Neu sind Laufräder, Kurbeln, Bremsen, Lenker und Griffe.


----------



## Jester (3. Oktober 2012)

für den perfekten Jameica-Look fehlt noch ein bisschen gelb


----------



## ewoq (3. Oktober 2012)

damit kann man nicht fahren - zu bunt.


----------



## alex-66 (3. Oktober 2012)

@ActionGourmet: hast du die Csixx Kettenführung ohne Probleme ranbekommen, suche noch nach einer leichten Version. Carbocage hat ja leider nicht gepasst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ActionGourmet (3. Oktober 2012)

@ewoq: bis jetzt hats immer geklapt mit dem Fahren  @alex-66: ohne Probleme, einzig der Takko neigt zum auffasern und kann leider nicht ausgetauscht werden. Sonst leicht und unproblematisch.


----------



## Single (3. Oktober 2012)

bike with the most amazing memories


----------



## teatimetom (3. Oktober 2012)

sehr schön mit dorado 
bist du in whistler eingetlich mit gerissenen kreuzbändern gefahren ?


----------



## Single (3. Oktober 2012)

Ja bin ich die letzten 2 Wochen.


----------



## Igetyou (3. Oktober 2012)

Sieht richtig  geil aus mit der Dorado.
Flache oder Tiefe Brücke verbaut?


----------



## Single (3. Oktober 2012)

Ja ist die Flache drin


----------



## Igetyou (3. Oktober 2012)

Danke.
Kennst du ein Shop, der die Gabel gÃ¼nstig vertreibt?
Ich finde nur die Ã¼blichen Onlineshops.Preise sind weitestgehend identisch mit ca. 1300â¬
Funktionell mit einer Fox vergleichbar??
Die Meinungen gehen zu der Gabel stark auseinander.


----------



## Single (3. Oktober 2012)

Finde die Fox besser! Aber die Manitou ist nicht verkehrt


----------



## alex-66 (4. Oktober 2012)

@Single: DER GERÄT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Endless86 (4. Oktober 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Danke.
> Kennst du ein Shop, der die Gabel günstig vertreibt?
> Ich finde nur die üblichen Onlineshops.Preise sind weitestgehend identisch mit ca. 1300
> Funktionell mit einer Fox vergleichbar??
> Die Meinungen gehen zu der Gabel stark auseinander.



bei crc gabs die anfang des jahres für 1200


----------



## ActionGourmet (4. Oktober 2012)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit nem CC DB Air im M9?
Ich möchte jetzt keine diskusionen zwecks Luft oder Coil. Ich habe bereits erfahrungen mit nem RS Vivid air im demo und die waren sehr posetiv. Für mich liegen die Vorteile klar auf der Hand.


----------



## Wasnhierlos (4. Oktober 2012)

Ja, läuft Wunderbar. Fühlt sich wie der CCDB Coil an. Vorteile vom Luftdämpfer brauch ich ja nicht nennen.


----------



## Jester (4. Oktober 2012)

auch nicht das typische problem wie bei luftgabeln das sie bockiger sind als federmodelle?


----------



## ActionGourmet (4. Oktober 2012)

Wasnhierlos schrieb:


> Ja, läuft Wunderbar. Fühlt sich wie der CCDB Coil an. Vorteile vom Luftdämpfer brauch ich ja nicht nennen.



Danke.


----------



## GEMINI-DH (5. Oktober 2012)

hab auch ein CC DB Air und find in top


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Single (6. Oktober 2012)




----------



## Igetyou (7. Oktober 2012)

Hammer Bike!!


----------



## ActionGourmet (8. Oktober 2012)

@Single


----------



## Daniöl (9. Oktober 2012)

Kann mir jemand sagen, was für *Lager* im Unteren Link (und auch sonst) im M9 verbaut sind? Vielleicht auch wo ich sie herbekomme.

Meine sind leider schon komplett durch, ebenso die Dämpferbuchsen, für die hab ich aber schon neue auf Vorrat bestellt.

Danke schon mal!


----------



## Igetyou (9. Oktober 2012)

Daniöl schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, was für *Lager* im Unteren Link (und auch sonst) im M9 verbaut sind? Vielleicht auch wo ich sie herbekomme.
> 
> Meine sind leider schon komplett durch, ebenso die Dämpferbuchsen, für die hab ich aber schon neue auf Vorrat bestellt.
> 
> Danke schon mal!



www.mountainbikes.net

Die können dir alle Teile besorgen und eine Explosionszeichnung haben sie auch!


----------



## Daniöl (9. Oktober 2012)

Sehr geil, danke dir!


----------



## Daniöl (9. Oktober 2012)

Noch eine Frage, wie bekommt ihr die Lager raus und die neuen rein?


----------



## 8664 (10. Oktober 2012)

die unteren 4, raus mit dem körner und rein mit dem original santacruz lager press teil...

http://shop.santacruzbikes.ch/shop.php?func=showModel&modelId=30


----------



## Daniöl (10. Oktober 2012)

> Dieses Produkt kann nur über den Fachhandel bezogen werden.



Was ist ein Körner?


----------



## 8664 (10. Oktober 2012)

Daniöl schrieb:


> Was ist ein Körner?


https://www.google.com/search?q=k%C3%B6rner&hl=de&prmd=imvns&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=qUZ1UJWLJYfWsgaE5oHIDg&ved=0CEsQsAQ&biw=1344&bih=691

so ein schlagstifft aber vorne flach "Stumpf"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniöl (10. Oktober 2012)

Danke dir, ich werd mir das Santacruz Werkzeug dann irgendwie mit Baumarktzeug nachbauen müssen, erstens ist es für mich hier nirgends zu bekommen und zweitens mit 75$? echt teuer


----------



## 8664 (10. Oktober 2012)

gewindestangenge dicke scheiben und 2x sechskant schrauben..
hier eine eigen lösung
http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/f19/m9-ride-reports-237380/index63/

beim ersten bild siehst du auch wo du in der kerbe des rahmen mit dem körner ansetzen kannst... einfach blind mit körner drinen herum rutschen und dann fühlst du es wann du in der kerbe bist dann so flach wie möglich den körner führen beim schlagen....






,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Daniöl (10. Oktober 2012)

Danke nochmal!

Hab jetzt auch noch ein Werkzeug gefunden, dass funktionieren müsste:
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/WERKST...-Products-Lager-Ein-und-Auspresswerkzeug.html


----------



## 8664 (10. Oktober 2012)

nein das wird für die lower link nicht gehen "werkzeug zu kurz" da die lager im rahmen sind nicht im link!!


----------



## Daniöl (10. Oktober 2012)

oh man :/


----------



## Norman. (10. Oktober 2012)

4 Wochen Wartezeit ham sich mMn. gelohnt 
Morgen gehts nach Wildbad


----------



## Rotwild85 (10. Oktober 2012)

Schönes M9


----------



## Igetyou (10. Oktober 2012)

Fettes Ding.Bike sieht so kleine aus!Macht wohl die Perspektive.
Oder ist das ein S?

Viel Spaß Morgen


----------



## Norman. (11. Oktober 2012)

Öhm das muss an der Perspektive liegen  Ist ein L mit mittlerem Radstand   
Danke  Bin schon echt gespannt wie es sich schlägt!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Igetyou (11. Oktober 2012)

Damit wirst du Spaß haben!


----------



## alex-66 (11. Oktober 2012)

schickes Gerät, viel Freude damit..., Schaltzug hätte ich vielleicht schwarz gelassen.

Hab meinem zum 1-Jährigen ein paar Updates spendiert.
- ENVE DH Lenker (ENVE Sattelstütze folgt noch ist derzeit nirgends lieferbar)
- Csixx 110g Kettenführung
- Selle Italia SLR Carbonio Flow
- X0-DH Crankset

hab nun 16,4 kg (mit Pedale)


----------



## san_andreas (11. Oktober 2012)

Ein Bild von der Seite wäre nice.


----------



## Norman. (12. Oktober 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Ein Bild von der Seite wäre nice.


Meinst du mich? 
Muss schauen wie ichs hinbekomme... Unsere DSL- Leitungen wurde bei Bauarbeiten bei Nachbars zerstört.. Grad geht alles nur übers Hamdy... 

Danke an den drunter


----------



## alex-66 (12. Oktober 2012)

nein er meinte mich hab es in den Post eigefügt, deins ist ja von der Halbseite.


----------



## Norman. (12. Oktober 2012)

Ah okay 
Deines ist übrigens auch ziemlich hei! und . 2;kg leichter  
aber ti- feder kommt noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (12. Oktober 2012)

alex-66 schrieb:


> nein er meinte mich hab es in den Post eigefügt, deins ist ja von der Halbseite.



Ja, deins ! Das rot mit Fox und Deemax ist einfach geil !


----------



## Igetyou (14. Oktober 2012)

Wie oft schmiert ihr eigentlich eure Lager über die Abschmiernippel ab?
Habe mir von Finish Line ne Fettpresse und  Finish Line Teflon Fett besorgt.
Wieviel Fett muss über die Nippel eingepresst werden?Wann erkenne ich das genug Fett vorhanden ist!


----------



## Daniöl (15. Oktober 2012)

bis es wieder raus kommt.
Allerdings hilft es nicht viel, wie gesagt nach einer Saison sind die Lager wirklich komplett kaputt...


----------



## Igetyou (15. Oktober 2012)

Alles klar!!Danke..


----------



## Daniöl (15. Oktober 2012)

Hab übrigens auch die Presse von Finishline, funktioniert ganz gut.
Wenn du Lust hast kannst auch mal den hinterbau komplett abschrauben und die Lager dann fetten, geht bissl besser als mit den schmiernippeln.

dauert halt aber auch länger


----------



## Igetyou (15. Oktober 2012)

Ok werde mal den Hinterbau ausbauen.
Muss ich irgendetwas beachten?
Am die Schraubverbindung am unteren Link de sieht  es so aus, als  da eine Art Sprengring drauf ist. Habe eine 2012 Rahmen mit den neuen Links.
Oder kann ich  alles ganz einfach lösen?


----------



## Daniöl (15. Oktober 2012)

Uh das kann ich dir nicht sagen, ich fahre noch den "alten" Link. Da war es absolut kein Problem, sollte beim neuen aber nicht komplizierter sein.


----------



## alex-66 (16. Oktober 2012)

gibt keine Probleme beim Ausbau des 2012-Link, Sprengring ab und Achse ausgebaut


----------



## Igetyou (16. Oktober 2012)

Ok danke für die Info!
D.h. als erstes den Imbus lösen.Anschließen der den Sprenring abmachen und dann die Achse?


----------



## alex-66 (16. Oktober 2012)

wäre besser wenn du den Sprenring erst abmachst, die Funktion der Achse ist ähnlich der Steckachsen bei Federgabeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Igetyou (16. Oktober 2012)

Aber wie bekomme ich de Sprengring ab, Brauche ich dafür ein extra Werkzeug.
Sorry habe damit keine Erfahrung.


----------



## ActionGourmet (16. Oktober 2012)

Wenn Du an einem Rahmen für VK 3.200 rumschraubst solltest Du 12,50 für eine Außensprengringzange (bekommst Du im Baumarkt) übrig haben.


----------



## Igetyou (16. Oktober 2012)

Jo das ist kein Thema!
Wusste nur die Funktion nicht.
Habe mit Shocker telefoniert,glaube begriffen zu haben wie es funktioniert.


----------



## Diegurke (22. Oktober 2012)

Brauch mal eure Hilfe...

Was ist beim Dämpfer der Innendurchmesser der Gleitlager? 12,7mm?


----------



## Wasnhierlos (23. Oktober 2012)

Bei meinem wars zumindest so.


----------



## HR.DRECK (30. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe eine frage zur Tretlagerhöhe des M9, die kann man wohl auch anpassen, geht das automatisch durch ändern des Federwegs? Oder wodurch wird die beeinflusst?


----------



## Igetyou (30. Oktober 2012)

Durch die Dropouts.


----------



## HR.DRECK (30. Oktober 2012)

Ist dann short = niedrig oder umgekehrt?


----------



## Igetyou (30. Oktober 2012)

Kurze Kettenstrebe = hohes Tretlager
Lange Kettenstrebe = tiefes Tretlager


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HR.DRECK (30. Oktober 2012)

Super danke für die Infos!


----------



## Norman. (30. Oktober 2012)

Sind die Dropouts nicht dazu da, den Radstand zu verändern?


----------



## alex-66 (30. Oktober 2012)

in geometrie nicht aufgepasst , aber du hast recht rein zufällig dank phytagoras ändert sich auch der radstand: so eine hexerei


----------



## Norman. (30. Oktober 2012)

Kam wohl nicht dran  Da es jetzt eh schon raus ist: Was bringt mir das tiefere Tretlager?  


alex-66 schrieb:


> in geometrie nicht aufgepasst , aber du hast recht rein zufällig dank phytagoras ändert sich auch der radstand: so eine hexerei


----------



## Igetyou (30. Oktober 2012)

Niedriger Schwerpunkt


----------



## Daniöl (31. Oktober 2012)

Und dein Kettenblatt ist schneller kaputt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex-66 (31. Oktober 2012)

und die Kettenführungen..., zähle derzeit 2x MRP


----------



## Igetyou (31. Oktober 2012)

Der Taco und die Steine haben sich lieb


----------



## Wasnhierlos (31. Oktober 2012)

alex-66 schrieb:


> und die Kettenführungen..., zähle derzeit 2x MRP


 
e13 klärt


----------



## Igetyou (31. Oktober 2012)

Die große E13(36-40 Zähne) passt nicht ohne rumpfeilen!


----------



## Daniöl (31. Oktober 2012)

Bei mir war lustigerweise noch nie was kaputt und ich fahr eine eigenbau(nicht von mir) Kettenführung ohne Taco


----------



## Wasnhierlos (31. Oktober 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Die große E13(36-40 Zähne) passt nicht ohne rumpfeilen!


das mag sein, dafür bricht sie nicht nach geringstem steinkontakt in mehrere stücke...


----------



## Innsbruuucker (31. Oktober 2012)

Silent Guide oder Emanon 

MRP habe ich schon 3 gekillt


----------



## Igetyou (31. Oktober 2012)

Passt die Silent Guide  ohne Basteln!?


----------



## Daniöl (1. November 2012)

edit


----------



## Daniöl (3. November 2012)

hat schonmal jemand die schrauben von den ausfallenden gegen was hochwertigeres getauscht? sind ja keine normalen kettenblatt-schrauben, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HR.DRECK (5. November 2012)

Ich habe mal eine Frage zu dem neon gelben M9 ist das gepulvert oder lackiert? Ist das der Ral Farbton 1026, weiß das zufällig jemand?


----------



## alex-66 (5. November 2012)

in californien bei intense lackiert, paar seiten vorher wurde das schon mal erörtert musst du mal ein paar seiten zurück


----------



## Daniöl (10. November 2012)

Hallo,

Habe heute meine neuen Lager eingepresst, leider hab ich kurz darauf festgestellt, dass es wohl die falschen sind... zumindest passt der "Stift" der den Hinterbau mit dem Link verbindet nicht durch... 

Meine alten Lager (die, die an einer Seite offen sind) hatten einen Innendurchmesser von ca 15mm, die neuen haben nur noch einen von 12mm.

Ich hab noch den alten Link verbaut, sind das vielleicht die Lager für den neuen?

die 7001er Lager passen ja (das sind die geschlossenen), aber die 6001er die ja passen sollten passen jetzt nicht... 

Kann mir jemand helfen?

LG Daniel


----------



## freerider1337 (10. November 2012)

ich meine das die Bolzen von den neuen Link noch dicker sind , bin mir aber nicht sicher ..


----------



## Igetyou (11. November 2012)

Ich glaube bei www.mountainbikes.net gibt's ne Explosionszeichnung mit den alten Links.Evtl. sind dort auch die Lager angegeben.
Musst du mal nachschauen.
Wenn nicht mal bei Shocker anrufen.


----------



## Daniöl (11. November 2012)

bei mountainbikes.net hab ich ja bestellt, die haben mir versichert das wären die richtigen Lager...


----------



## loam (11. November 2012)

Servus Intense Gemeinde,

möchte evtl. meinen 2012er Demo Rahmen gegen einen M9 Rahmen tauschen. Habe hierzu ein paar Fragen bzgl. der alten Parts. (kenne mich da leider nicht so gut aus).

1. : Kann ich den CCDB aus dem Demo ins m9 übernehmen? 9.5x3" hat der ja dort wie hier..aber hier wird immer von 241mm geredet. Hat der im Demo nicht 240mm?? Oder ist der Milimeter grundsätzlich egal?

2. : Kann ich die Saint Kurbel aus dem Demo mit rübernehmen?
3. : MRP G2 Sl auch?
4. : Sehe hier oft Leute die ne 40 mit dem Angle Set fahren. Habe auch die 40 am Demo, die hat ja 1 1/8 Schaft. Aber geht das CC Angle Set nicht nur für 1.5 Schäfte??

Vielen Dank schonmal. Würde mich über Antwort freuen.

Greetz
roq


----------



## teatimetom (11. November 2012)

1 passt,
2 braucht roq ein neues Innenlager, sonst passt
3 sollte passen, evtl etwas anpassen 
4 angleset : Gabel hat 1 1 /8 -> Angleset aussen 1.5 innen 1 1/8-> smit passt.


----------



## Norman. (11. November 2012)

MRP passt ohne anpassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loam (11. November 2012)

Danke jungs...ihr seid die besten. : )


----------



## joha__ (11. November 2012)

Aus welchem Grund möchtest Du wechseln und was versprichst Du Dir beim M9, abgesehen von der schönen Optik


----------



## loam (11. November 2012)

Klingt zwar bissl blöd, aber irgendwie gibt es viel zu viele Demos. Es fährt zwar echt supergut, aber ich möchte nächste Saison mal was anderes testen.
Habe das Rad just4fun mal eingestellt, um zu sehen ob wer das tauschen/kaufen will etc.
Das Angebot mit dem m9 Rahmen hat mir halt am besten Gefallen. 

Ich verspreche mir vom m9 einfach das es sich ebenbürtig fahren lässt. Wie gesagt, möchte halt mal was anderes testen noch, das der einzige Grund eigtl. Und was man so hört/liest scheint es ja gut zu funktionieren, und noch ein wenig mehr Sachen im groben Geläuf wegzubügeln evtl.. Und man hat halt noch viele Möglichkeiten es individuell auf Strecken/Stil anzupassen.


----------



## joha__ (11. November 2012)

Das es sich so individuell einstellen läßt gefällt mir auch sehr gut.
Mich würden ein paar Erfahrungen interessieren von Leuten die schon beide Bikes ausgiebig gefahren sind.
Demos sieht man wirklich an jeder Ecke und in allen möglichen Farben.
Aber so ne richtige Alternative hab ich für mich "noch" nicht gefunden.


----------



## loam (12. November 2012)

teatimetom schrieb:


> 1 passt,
> 2 braucht roq ein neues Innenlager, sonst passt
> 3 sollte passen, evtl etwas anpassen
> 4 angleset : Gabel hat 1 1 /8 -> Angleset aussen 1.5 innen 1 1/8-> smit passt.




Hat das Demo nicht einen speziellen CCDB Dämpfer verbaut? Hab da mal was gehört wegen der Dämpferbefestigung, oder so??


----------



## teatimetom (12. November 2012)

Da ging es um das Dämpferauge, hauptsächlich bei älteren Demos.
Problem war, das das Dämpferauge im Durchmesser zu klein war für Demos, 
fürs M9 passt das aber immer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jester (12. November 2012)

@roq der weltmeister fährt v10 und der worldcup-gesamtsieger ein session.. also was willst du mit einem m9?


----------



## loam (12. November 2012)

Eisdiele ?


----------



## alex-66 (13. November 2012)

Gegen den Strom schwimmen und Geschmack zeigen für Rahmendesigns 
Trek Session Carbon/V10 Carbon  würden die Herrschaften noch auf guten alten Edelmetall fahren, dann ... !!!


----------



## loam (15. November 2012)

Mein eventueller Rahmentausch Partner meint, der Rc4 im Intense sei speziell darauf abgestimmt. Hab ich bisher nix von gelesen.Kann das wer bestätigen, oder ist da ein ganz normaler drin?

Thx
roq


----------



## 8664 (15. November 2012)

was jemand wo noch ein team green Medium frame rumliegt..?


----------



## Christiaan (15. November 2012)

roq schrieb:


> Mein eventueller Rahmentausch Partner meint, der Rc4 im Intense sei speziell darauf abgestimmt. Hab ich bisher nix von gelesen.Kann das wer bestätigen, oder ist da ein ganz normaler drin?
> 
> Thx
> roq



Rc4 im Intense M9 ist standart


----------



## Shocker (16. November 2012)

@8664 

jup bei uns im LAGER


----------



## 8664 (16. November 2012)

weiss jemand wie ein can am Yellow M9 in natura aussieht.. Bild?
Eher hell oder dunkel wie post gelb?


----------



## Norman. (16. November 2012)

Canecreek? 'n Kumpel hat eins.. In Verbindung mit ner Kashima-40 siehts ziemlich geil aus. Ansonsten so mäßig.. Ist halt ne Farbe, die an wenigen Parts zu finden ist und sticht son bissl raus


----------



## 8664 (16. November 2012)

ich finde es die geilste farbe!! auch das team green wie hier abgebildet ist sehr aschön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loam (16. November 2012)

Shocker schrieb:


> @_8664_
> 
> jup bei uns im LAGER




Kann man bei euch auch direkt was kaufen, oder werde ich dann immer zu nem Händler weitergeleitet?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## ActionGourmet (17. November 2012)

8664 schrieb:


> ich finde es die geilste farbe!! auch das team green wie hier abgebildet ist sehr aschön!



Schöne Farbe siehe meine Bilder


----------



## Shocker (18. November 2012)

roq schrieb:


> Kann man bei euch auch direkt was kaufen, oder werde ich dann immer zu nem Händler weitergeleitet?
> 
> Gruß
> Thomas



leider nur über unsere Händler!


----------



## Norman. (19. November 2012)

Ehm mal ne Frage bzgl. dem Schlitz vorne im Steuerrohr... Hatte jetzt nach 1 Monat schon Wasser im Unterrohr.. Also alles ausbauen, ausleeren usw...  Hab es beim Händler schon mit einer Fettspritze abdichten lassen, was aber scheinbar nix gebracht hat
Hab jetzt die Löcher mit Isolierband abgeklebt aber das Lager vom Steuersatz kann ja immernoch gewässert werden... 

Wie habt ihr das gelöst?


----------



## Igetyou (19. November 2012)

Den Schlitz am Steuerrohr habe ich mit Panzertape abgeklebt, wenn es regnet.
die restlichen Löcher am Rahmen sind offen!


----------



## RiDe_oN_ (19. November 2012)

Silikonspritze dran her und hält !


----------



## Norman. (19. November 2012)

RiDe_oN_ schrieb:


> Silikonspritze dran her und hält !


Kann mir grade nicht vorstellen, wie dus meinst... Also praktisch Fugendichter rein?  Bild wäre ganz nett^^


----------



## RiDe_oN_ (20. November 2012)

Einfach die Ritze mit Sili vollspritzen billiger und einfacher gehts bals nicht ...gibts in fast jeder Farbe


----------



## Norman. (20. November 2012)

Okay. Das klingt gar nicht so schlecht  Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniöl (22. November 2012)

-


----------



## Wasnhierlos (22. November 2012)

Im neuen Link müssten wenn ich mich richtig erinnere andere Lager sein als im alten.
Frag mich aber nicht nach der bezeichung. Das kann ich dir erst am Abend sagen.


----------



## Jester (22. November 2012)

warum mißt du das lager nicht nach und schaust mit den maßen bei skf.de


----------



## Shocker (22. November 2012)

Daniöl schrieb:


> Nochmal die Frage hier:
> Hat schon jemand von euch die Lager am M9 getauscht?
> 
> Hatte mir die (angeblich richtigen) 6001er und 7001er Lager bestellt, die 6001er (das sind die geschlossenen, die am oberen Link und oben im Hinterbau eingepresst werden) haben gepasst. Die 7001er waren ca 3mm zu klein im Innendurchmesser, sodass der Bolzen, der den Hinterbau zusammenhält, nicht durch passt...
> ...



hallo, lässt sich einfach klären. ruf doch einfach bei uns an. kann können wir dir auch die Lager tauschen...
Grüße,
FLO


----------



## Daniöl (22. November 2012)

Flo hat nicht zu viel versprochen, an alle Telefonmuffel (wie mich), ruft besser gleich bei Ihm an.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## alex-66 (22. November 2012)

habe bei dem Schlitz im Steuerrohr Stückchen Plaste zurecht geschnitten und mit Panzerband von innen verklebt hält bereits eine Saison mit mehrfachen Waschen durch. Optisch vor allem sehr unauffällig als wenn man da Silikon reinsprüht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (22. November 2012)

Ich hasse Silikon schon im Haushalt, das würde ich nie an mein Rad lassen.


----------



## Norman. (22. November 2012)

Das ist auch gut


----------



## MightyMike (22. November 2012)

Hallo, bin kurz vorm Kauf eines M9 aus 2011, was noch den alten Link hat. Der Vorbesitzer hatte damit angeblich nie Probleme. Verursachen den generell alle alte Links einem graue Haare, oder gibt es tatsächlich auch sorgenfreie alte Links? Bei Meinem Uzzi hatte bis bis jetzt nur mit passenden Buchsen für CCDB Air Theater (habe die immernoch nicht und fahre angepasste Fox) wie siehts bei dem M9 aus? Was soll man beim Kauf beachten? Habe jetzt alle 107 Seiten durch außer Lower Link, Lager, Schlitz und Buchsen noch was wichtig?

Danke euch.


----------



## Wasnhierlos (22. November 2012)

Daniöl schrieb:


> Nochmal die Frage hier:
> Hat schon jemand von euch die Lager am M9 getauscht?
> 
> Hatte mir die (angeblich richtigen) 6001er und 7001er Lager bestellt, die 6001er (das sind die geschlossenen, die am oberen Link und oben im Hinterbau eingepresst werden) haben gepasst. Die 7001er waren ca 3mm zu klein im Innendurchmesser, sodass der Bolzen, der den Hinterbau zusammenhält, nicht durch passt...
> ...



Bei mir waren es für den alten Link die 7001(13mm innendurchmesser)offenen Lager.
Genaue Bezeichnung: 7001ZRS


----------



## Daniöl (22. November 2012)

Hat sich dank Flo geklärt, ich hatte wohl doch schon den neuen Link


----------



## Daniöl (3. Dezember 2012)

Hab mal die Drehmoment(e) zusammengeschrieben, falls es jemanden interessiert


----------



## 8664 (3. Dezember 2012)

merci!


----------



## 8664 (3. Dezember 2012)

cool.


----------



## Igetyou (3. Dezember 2012)

Fette Sache!!


----------



## san_andreas (3. Dezember 2012)

Viel Spaß mit Pedalen, die mit 50NM angeknallt sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniöl (3. Dezember 2012)

Mein Schlüssel geht eh nur bis 25 NM, ist halt die Empfehlung des Herstellers und kein muss


----------



## san_andreas (3. Dezember 2012)

Schon klar !


----------



## Globalplayer (3. Dezember 2012)

Wo hast du den die Werte her? Weil im Handbuch stehen andere.

z.B. Alum shoulder bolts 150 inch lbs
Das sind umgerechnet ca. 17Nm

Beim Dämpfer 10Nm


----------



## Daniöl (3. Dezember 2012)

In meinem Handbuch stehen diese, hab auch ewig im Internet nach vergleichswerten gesucht und da haben sich einfach die, die ich angegeben hab durchgesetzt


----------



## Jester (3. Dezember 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Viel Spaß mit Pedalen, die mit 50NM angeknallt sind.



haben wir den 1.april??


----------



## 8664 (3. Dezember 2012)

und keine neuen M9 mehr sind die schon aus der Mode?


----------



## alex-66 (3. Dezember 2012)

M9 ist das neue Demo


----------



## 8664 (3. Dezember 2012)

gerade ein neuer fluo gelb medium ergattert!!!


----------



## Deleted 162005 (4. Dezember 2012)

wenn jemand ein m9 in Größe L
Raum München/Augsburg abgeben will bitte melden
gruß tim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## usharhai (4. Dezember 2012)

8664 schrieb:


> gerade ein neuer fluo gelb medium ergattert!!!



Schon wieder keine Lust mehr auf Zerode?


----------



## 8664 (4. Dezember 2012)

Freu mi uf de M9.


----------



## 8664 (5. Dezember 2012)

usharhai schrieb:


> Schon wieder keine Lust mehr auf Zerode?



Ich finde der M9 ist der schönste DH rahmen! Und für den preis...!


----------



## Igetyou (5. Dezember 2012)

Das M9 ist wirklich schön.Und das Beste:Es fährt sich Hammer geil!


----------



## Downhoehl (10. Dezember 2012)

Wie sieht es den mit der Kurbelarmlänge beim M9 aus? Sind 165mm schon fast zwingend, oder gehen 170 auch noch ohne zuviel Bodenkontakt. Beim M3 und M6 waren 165 ja quasi ein muss....


----------



## Christiaan (10. Dezember 2012)

Beim M9 waren 165mm perfekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 8664 (10. Dezember 2012)

denke 170cm passt auch aber wenn Du schon wählen kannst dann 165cm.


----------



## freerider1337 (10. Dezember 2012)

bin 170mm gefahren, passte ohne Probleme!


----------



## 8664 (15. Dezember 2012)

the eagle has landed.


----------



## alex-66 (15. Dezember 2012)

Glückwunsch und viel Spaß


----------



## Igetyou (15. Dezember 2012)

Ride On!!


----------



## 8664 (15. Dezember 2012)

Danke, werds mal aufbauen und posten..


----------



## 8664 (18. Dezember 2012)

Done.
boom shakalaka. 16.32Kg


----------



## MightyMike (18. Dezember 2012)

sieht geil aus..


----------



## 8664 (18. Dezember 2012)

Danke, ja in natural endless geil!!


----------



## ActionGourmet (18. Dezember 2012)

Felgen und Pedale noch in schwarz dann siehts top aus! (Meckern auf höchstem Niveau

Hab nix anderes (als ein top resultat) erwartet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MightyMike (18. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab mich nach dem durchlesen dieses Threads und anderen Amiforen gegen das M9 entschieden und hab Demo 2013 geholt. Natürlich ist das M9 für mich das Nonplusultra, aber die Rumschrauberei an den Lagern und Rumbastlerei am Steuerrohr hat mich von M9 abgeschreckt. Bin das in Saalbach gefahren und habs mit 951 verglichen. Sau geile Räder aber ich merks schon bei meinem UZZI VP, das grade mal halbes Jahr im Enduroeinsatz ist, dass die Lager nach Wartung schreien.


----------



## 8664 (18. Dezember 2012)

ActionGourmet schrieb:


> Felgen und Pedale noch in schwarz dann siehts top aus! (Meckern auf höchstem Niveau
> 
> Hab nix anderes (als ein top resultat) erwartet



dann sieht es "fast" so gut aus wie single seins.. mir gefällt es so, die ti farben wie feder pedale und felgen weiss sehen in natura noch heisser aus.


----------



## °Fahreinheit (19. Dezember 2012)

Also schick ist das M9 ja echt. Hat Intense sie Probleme mit den Lagern und Umlenkhebeln inzwischen im Griff?


----------



## 8664 (19. Dezember 2012)

MightyMike schrieb:


> Ich hab mich nach dem durchlesen dieses Threads und anderen Amiforen gegen das M9 entschieden und hab Demo 2013 geholt. Natürlich ist das M9 für mich das Nonplusultra, aber die Rumschrauberei an den Lagern und Rumbastlerei am Steuerrohr hat mich von M9 abgeschreckt. Bin das in Saalbach gefahren und habs mit 951 verglichen. Sau geile Räder aber ich merks schon bei meinem UZZI VP, das grade mal halbes Jahr im Enduroeinsatz ist, dass die Lager nach Wartung schreien.


 
Ja, wenn du nicht mit herz dabei bist ist es sicher besser wenn du ein demo fährst. Mich zieht es immer wieder aufs M9 trotz der kleinen mängel, dieses fahrfeeling findest du schwer wo anders! Viel spass trotzdem.


----------



## Daniöl (19. Dezember 2012)

ist das ein L?


----------



## 8664 (19. Dezember 2012)

ne ein M.


----------



## alex-66 (19. Dezember 2012)

wer nicht schrauben will soll sich lieber ein Demo kaufen . man muss es halt lieben so ein intenseartiges schraubebedürftiges Bike, daher fahren gott sei dank noch nicht so viele damit rum


----------



## MightyMike (19. Dezember 2012)

Hm, 

da ich ja quasi noch alle Parts für ein zweites Bike habe, könnte ich mir ein M9 als Schönwetterhobel aufbauen  Ich schraube gerne, aber nicht mitten in der Saison, wenn ich irgendwo in den Alpen im Urlaub bin.


----------



## 8664 (19. Dezember 2012)

Daniöl schrieb:


> ist das ein L?


 
irgendwie ist das steuerrohr sehr lang muss mal bei der serien nummer schauen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 8664 (19. Dezember 2012)

also steuerrohr 13.5cm!!! rahmen def. ein medium radstand 120cm mit dorado  und seattube 40cm gleich lang wie meine ander M die ich hatte.
 headtube wird wohl geändert worden sein...


----------



## Igetyou (19. Dezember 2012)

8664 schrieb:


> also steuerrohr 13.5cm!!! rahmen def. ein medium radstand 120cm mit dorado  und seattube 40cm gleich lang
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kann dich beruhigen!
Mein Steuerrohr ist auch 13,4cm lang.Das wurde ab Mitte 2012 laut Shocker und Intense USA verändert. Warum und weshalb weiß zwar keiner ab egal! Ein Paar Seiten davor habe ich mal die Thematik angesprochen.

M und L haben die gleiche Länge.

Dein Aufbau ist super!!


Zum Vergleich Demo M9:
Beides sind Top Bikes aber das M9 ist finde ich nochmal ne Nummer schneller.Beim Demo fehlt mir der Flex im Hinterbau.Das macht es mir zu tückisch.Das M9 ist da etwas organischer...


----------



## san_andreas (19. Dezember 2012)

Das ist es halt....Intense lieben oder hassen.
Ich finde das M9 vom Design eines der schönsten Bikes. Was ich aber an den Intense in Freundeskreis schon für Mist erlebt habe, hält mich definitiv ab, mir eins zu holen.


----------



## 8664 (20. Dezember 2012)

Ich hatte mal ein knarren und lose Bolzen am M9 aber diese sachen sind behoben. 
und bei diesem Rahmen hat der aufbau und die einbaumase gestimmt wie ein schweizer uhrwerk.
Das Intense M9 ist halt zum fahren endless geil das kannst du richtig durch die ecken und ueber die sprung "lips" pushen". meine empfehlung ist 9.5 und vorne mittlere oder sogar ober anlenkung des dämpfers das geht dann wie durch butter.. im gelände.


----------



## san_andreas (20. Dezember 2012)

Ja, vielleicht hat sich auch einiges getan mit dem M9.
Die Ärgereien waren auch mit den Vorgängermodellen.


----------



## Igetyou (20. Dezember 2012)

Mal mein Hobel!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 8664 (20. Dezember 2012)

sehr schön!


----------



## chiefrock (22. Dezember 2012)

Moin!
Hab vor mir nen gebrauchten 11er Rahmen zu kaufen und bin jetzt auf das Thema Fettpresse gestoßen.
Ist das ne spezielle custom kacke oder kann ich da auch mit jeder anderen Fettpresse ran?

Z.B. sowas hier:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Pedros-Bio-G...292454?pt=Fahrrad_Zubehör&hash=item2578bab726

Danke für ein kurzes Feedback.

Grüße.


----------



## Wasnhierlos (22. Dezember 2012)

Das passt


----------



## 8664 (22. Dezember 2012)

@chiefrock
cool, dann viel spass.


----------



## 8664 (22. Dezember 2012)

Rollout


----------



## Igetyou (22. Dezember 2012)

Ich sehe du hattest Spaß!!

Wo ich die Bilder sehe fällt mir gerade ein was ich mir noch kaufen wollte.Eine vernünftige Streckachse.Die Originale sieht schrecklich aus!


----------



## °Fahreinheit (22. Dezember 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Ja, vielleicht hat sich auch einiges getan mit dem M9.
> Die Ärgereien waren auch mit den Vorgängermodellen.



Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass Intense die bekannten Schwachstellen ausgebessert hat. Aber man weiß ja nie... Gibt es da vielleicht Erfahrungsberichte, ob es mit neuen Rahmen weniger Ärger gibt. Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass hier viel über lose Umlenkhebel, Spiel, Lagerverschleiß geschrieben wurde. Falls diese Probleme überwunden sind, würde mich der Rahmen auch interessieren. Ich bastel nur nicht gern die ganze Zeit rum.
Danke!


----------



## 8664 (22. Dezember 2012)

@Igetyou
ig ha die sixpack nailer black Steckachse super leicht passt und hält!!!


----------



## Daniöl (23. Dezember 2012)

°Fahreinheit schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass Intense die bekannten Schwachstellen ausgebessert hat. Aber man weiß ja nie... Gibt es da vielleicht Erfahrungsberichte, ob es mit neuen Rahmen weniger Ärger gibt. Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass hier viel über lose Umlenkhebel, Spiel, Lagerverschleiß geschrieben wurde. Falls diese Probleme überwunden sind, würde mich der Rahmen auch interessieren. Ich bastel nur nicht gern die ganze Zeit rum.
> Danke!



Bis auf den hohen Lagerverschleiß hatte ich letzte Saison keine Probleme.
Liegt halt am VPP, einmal pro Jahr Lager tauschen und läuft 

Edit: ein Ärgernis sind natürlich die ultra-billigen Dämpferschrauben und die Steckachse, sollte bei einem so teuren Rahmen eigentlich nicht sein.

Dafür bekommt man halt einen etwas exklusiveren Rahmen der sich einfach sehr, sehr gut fährt.


----------



## alex-66 (23. Dezember 2012)

Ein Blick hinter die heiligen Kulissen 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/36987008"]http://vimeo.com/36987008[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniöl (23. Dezember 2012)

Paar bunte Bildchen von mir.
Neu sind die Intense Aufkleber von Schneidwerk (wollte das weiß raus haben), Lager, Angleset, Gabelservice, paar titanschrauben und andere kleinigkeiten






















Kettenstrebenschutz fehlt noch, 16,28 kg


----------



## san_andreas (23. Dezember 2012)

Geil !


----------



## gigo (23. Dezember 2012)

Richtig gut! Und das Gewicht kann sich ja mal echt sehen lassen...


----------



## alex-66 (24. Dezember 2012)

Aufkleber sehen gut aus, Gewicht auch top (meins 16,4kg) mit X0-Kurbeln kommst du sicher auf unter 16.

Allen M9er-Ridern frohe Weihnachten.


----------



## Jester (24. Dezember 2012)

@Daniöl 
wegen der Lager kann ich dir das Fett Renolit von Redax empfehlen. Damit halten die Lager mindestens 1halbes Jahr länger(jedenfalls an meinem Socom und M3). Einfach mit ner Nadel die Dichtringe rauspopeln, altes Fett rauswaschen und dann das Fett großzügig einfüllen und die Dichtringe wieder einsetzen.


----------



## iRider (24. Dezember 2012)

gigo schrieb:


> Richtig gut! Und das Gewicht kann sich ja mal echt sehen lassen...



Exo-Reifen


----------



## chiefrock (24. Dezember 2012)

Servus.
Weiß jemand, wo man das user manual vom M9 (als pdf oder so) herbekommen kann oder würde mir das einer per mail schicken?
Die Intense Homepage ist leider keine Hilfe, da der Link zum manual nicht funzt.

Und wollte jetzt eigentlich auch nicht die ganze Zeit, wegen jeder Kleinigkeit, die Leute von Shocker Distribution zu spammen. 

Also Danke für eure Hilfe und viele Grüße.


----------



## Daniöl (24. Dezember 2012)

iRider schrieb:


> Exo-Reifen



Nein. Ganz normale Highroller 2 DH Reifen.
Es sind eh ausschließlich Teile verbaut, die halten und kein Enduro-/AM Quatsch.
Ich halte nichts von übertriebenem Leichtbau, ist bei der Art von Fahrrad einfach total fehl am Platz

Wieviel spart den so eine X0 Kurbel im gegensatz zur descendant?
Bist du zufrieden mit deiner, @alex-66 ?

      @chiefrock Was brauchst du denn genau? Das Manual hab ich leider nur auf Papier.
  @Jester Vielen Dank, habe die jetzt eh schon mit Finishline Teflon Fett aufgefüllt, werde nächstes mal dann das Renolit von Redax versuchen


----------



## chiefrock (24. Dezember 2012)

Na ja, das ganze manual eben.
Hab mir nen gebrauchten 11er Rahmen zugelegt aber der kommt wohl ohne manual.

Hab jetzt einfach mal Intense direkt angeschrieben.

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 8664 (24. Dezember 2012)

warum nicht gleich fks lager die nicht mit einem halben kilo fett genährt werden müssen?


----------



## iRider (24. Dezember 2012)

Daniöl schrieb:


> Nein. Ganz normale Highroller 2 DH Reifen.
> Es sind eh ausschließlich Teile verbaut, die halten und kein Enduro-/AM Quatsch.
> Ich halte nichts von übertriebenem Leichtbau, ist bei der Art von Fahrrad einfach total fehl am Platz



Dann ist es wirklich beeindruckend. Seh aber nicht wie es so leicht sein kann. 

   @chiefrock: PM mir Deine e-mail. Habe das PDF.

Vergessen: Fett geht eigentlich jedes wasserfeste Lagerfett was im Bootsbedarf vertrieben wird. Oder Phil Wood Bearing Grease.


----------



## q_FTS_p (24. Dezember 2012)

8664 schrieb:


> warum nicht gleich fks lager die nicht mit einem halben kilo fett genährt werden müssen?


 
Hab zwar kein M9, aber SKF Lager hielten (in meinem Summum) nicht länger als irgendwelche anderen Lager, die 1/7 kosten. In diesem Fall is SKF rausgeworfenes Geld.


----------



## iRider (24. Dezember 2012)

q_FTS_p schrieb:


> Hab zwar kein M9, aber SKF Lager hielten (in meinem Summum) nicht länger als irgendwelche anderen Lager, die 1/7 kosten. In diesem Fall is SKF rausgeworfenes Geld.



Hast Du 2RSH gekauft?


----------



## alex-66 (24. Dezember 2012)

Daniöl schrieb:


> Wieviel spart den so eine X0 Kurbel im gegensatz zur descendant?
> Bist du zufrieden mit deiner,  @alex-66 ?
> 
> bin sehr zu frieden mit der X0, GXP Lager muss man ab und zu nachziehen, aber das passt ja zum M9 , Gewicht habe ich hier eingetragen:
> ...


----------



## teatimetom (24. Dezember 2012)

alex-66 schrieb:


> Daniöl schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wieviel spart den so eine X0 Kurbel im gegensatz zur descendant?
> ...


Der Gewichtsunterschied entsteht weil du ohne Innenlager wiegst  
GXP Innenlager 110 Gramm + unterschiedliches Kettenblatt einige Gramm kommt man Richtung 50 Gramm Unterschied der Kurbelarme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex-66 (25. Dezember 2012)

hab ein Reset Racing Innenlager mit 85g drin ;-)


----------



## q_FTS_p (25. Dezember 2012)

iRider schrieb:


> Hast Du 2RSH gekauft?


 
http://www.dswaelzlager.de/product_info.php?info=p308_Rillenkugellager-6000-2RSH---SKF.html
Müssten die gewesen sein. Hab allerdings bei einem SKF Händler gekauft.


----------



## 8664 (25. Dezember 2012)

Weihnacht Morgen ride.


----------



## gigo (25. Dezember 2012)

Echt ein schönes Teil!


----------



## 8664 (25. Dezember 2012)

Danke, ja habe auch freude dran!!


----------



## bachmayeah (25. Dezember 2012)

ja nicht schlecht, aber das zerode fand ich origineller


----------



## 8664 (25. Dezember 2012)

hab ja beide,


----------



## bachmayeah (25. Dezember 2012)

8664 schrieb:


> hab ja beide,
> [...]


----------



## gigo (25. Dezember 2012)

Wer kann, der kann


----------



## Daniöl (25. Dezember 2012)

teatimetom schrieb:


> Der Gewichtsunterschied entsteht weil du ohne Innenlager wiegst
> GXP Innenlager 110 Gramm + unterschiedliches Kettenblatt einige Gramm kommt man Richtung 50 Gramm Unterschied der Kurbelarme.



Das lohnt ja dann nicht wirklich.
Jemand Erfahrung mit der Raceface Sixc Carbon Kurbel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 8664 (25. Dezember 2012)

schutz.


----------



## Norman. (25. Dezember 2012)

Sind die Carbondinger am Unterrohr von Lizard? Und wozu die Schützer da neben dem Tretlager? Bist da schonmal aufgesetzt?


----------



## Downhoehl (25. Dezember 2012)

Daniöl schrieb:


> Das lohnt ja dann nicht wirklich.
> Jemand Erfahrung mit der Raceface Sixc Carbon Kurbel?



Also ich habe sowohl Descendant wie auch X0 DH in 83/165 hier liegen und der Gewichtsunterschied sind ziemlich genau 75gr. Die Sixc sind nochmals ca. 100gr. leichter als die X0 aber auch bedeutend teurer. (wenn jemand ne günstige Quelle für die Sixc 83/165 weis, her damit). Fahre die Sixc am Enduro und bin zufrieden. Steinaufsetzer steckt sie dank der CrankBoots recht gut weg, und verarbeitet ist sie auch sehr schön.

 @8664: Für den Schutz würde ich mich auch interessieren, sag doch mal was dazu.


----------



## 8664 (25. Dezember 2012)

@Downhoehl

lizardskin leather.


----------



## Downhoehl (25. Dezember 2012)

8664 schrieb:


> @Downhoehl
> 
> lizardskin leather.



Danke. Ist das 2x der Chainstayprotector?


----------



## san_andreas (25. Dezember 2012)

Daniöl schrieb:


> Das lohnt ja dann nicht wirklich.
> Jemand Erfahrung mit der Raceface Sixc Carbon Kurbel?



Lohnt sich schon ! Die Descendant schaut einfach billig aus (wenn einem das wichtig ist).


----------



## 8664 (25. Dezember 2012)

Downhoehl schrieb:


> Danke. Ist das 2x der Chainstayprotector?


yes, die 2 kleinen waren dabei...

oder dieser unterrohr schutz brutal!
http://amygos.fr/protections-cadre-vtt/product.php?id_product=304


----------



## gigo (25. Dezember 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Lohnt sich schon ! Die Descendant schaut einfach billig aus (wenn einem das wichtig ist).



Im Auslieferungszustand mit diesem schrecklichen Dekor gebe ich dir Recht! Wenn man das mal abgefahren hat und die Kurbel etwas Patina hat, sieht sie ganz ok aus  Hab meine damals für nen Fuffie bei eBay geschossen, für den Preis einfach 'ne super Kurbel!


----------



## Jester (25. Dezember 2012)

@8664 was meinst du mit fks lager?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (25. Dezember 2012)

Skf ?
 @gigo: hast recht !


----------



## 8664 (26. Dezember 2012)

Jester schrieb:


> @8664 was meinst du mit fks lager?


 rückwärts lesen


----------



## 8664 (27. Dezember 2012)

man muss auch zu sich schauen...


----------



## Igetyou (27. Dezember 2012)

8664 schrieb:


> oder dieser unterrohr schutz brutal!
> http://amygos.fr/protections-cadre-vtt/product.php?id_product=304



Ich glaube den hole ich mir!
Fette Seite!


----------



## Igetyou (27. Dezember 2012)

8664 schrieb:


> man muss auch zu sich schauen...



Kannst du mir sagen wie die T-Shirts ausfallen??
Wollte mir auch eins bestellen.


----------



## 8664 (27. Dezember 2012)

Normal. Wie fox, hab meine von mountainbikes.net


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 8664 (29. Dezember 2012)

habe mir noch ein deemax lauradsatz gekauft kommt montag, ist das zuviel gelb am fluo M9??


----------



## ActionGourmet (29. Dezember 2012)

8664 schrieb:


> habe mir noch ein deemax lauradsatz gekauft kommt montag, ist das zuviel gelb am fluo M9??



sorry, bei dem Gedanken schüttelt es mich. Bitte nicht!


----------



## 8664 (29. Dezember 2012)

etwa so:

http://www.traildevils.ch/bike.php?bid=7765


----------



## ActionGourmet (29. Dezember 2012)

ehm.....nein!


----------



## alex-66 (30. Dezember 2012)

bloss nicht, das sieht ja aus wie wackelpudding mit banane :kotz:
finde es passt nur schwarz dazu, wer noch mehr auffallen will kann vielleicht dezent lila eloxierte Teile anbauen (natürlich kein LRS)


----------



## Igetyou (30. Dezember 2012)

Jeder hat ein anderen Geschmack.Ich sag immer Farbe egal, Hauptsache Schwarz!


----------



## Daniöl (30. Dezember 2012)

Auffällig ist es auf jeden Fall


----------



## iRider (30. Dezember 2012)

ActionGourmet schrieb:


> ehm.....nein!



Sagt der Herr mit dem grün-roten M9.  

Lass ihn doch, dem Einzigsten dem es gefallen muss ist er!


----------



## 8664 (30. Dezember 2012)

iRider schrieb:


> Sagt der Herr mit dem grün-roten M9.
> 
> Lass ihn doch, dem Einzigsten dem es gefallen muss ist er!



hat was!


----------



## Igetyou (30. Dezember 2012)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/25496

Kleine M9-Hahn Edition.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ActionGourmet (31. Dezember 2012)

iRider schrieb:


> Sagt der Herr mit dem grün-roten M9.
> 
> Lass ihn doch, dem Einzigsten dem es gefallen muss ist er!



Wenn ich nach meiner werten Meinung gefragt werde, gebe ich Auskunft. Dass, das nicht passt sieht man doch.

Die Farbkombo meines Rades kommt ursprünglich vom Bikeshop dem ich das Rad als Vorführrad abgekauft habe. Bei mir wärs blau geworden 

BTW: Er verkauft den Rahmen. Kauft sich aber hoffentlich kein Grünes, sonst wirds ein Tracktor


----------



## 8664 (31. Dezember 2012)




----------



## Daniöl (31. Dezember 2012)

So noch dieses Jahr fertig geworden 

















Gruß


----------



## 8664 (31. Dezember 2012)

sehr schön der raw!!

was meint ihr zu breiten felgen? wegen dem abknicken der reifen in kurven?


----------



## Daniöl (31. Dezember 2012)

Nur zu empfehlen! NS Trailmaster hab ich jetzt seit 1 Saison im Einsatz, bis jetzt ohne Probleme


----------



## gigo (1. Januar 2013)

Super schönes M9! Das Gewicht ist sensationell - mit ner Boxxer WC dürftest du dann ja unter 16 kg landen! Gibt's ne Teileliste zum Bike?


----------



## Daniöl (1. Januar 2013)

gigo schrieb:


> Super schönes M9! Das Gewicht ist sensationell - mit ner Boxxer WC dürftest du dann ja unter 16 kg landen! Gibt's ne Teileliste zum Bike?



Vielen Dank!

Teileliste gibts:


Intense M9 2012 (Größe M und neuer Link) - alle Schrauben Ti
CC Angleset
Fox DHX RC4 375x3 K9 Racing + Bearings - alle Schrauben Ti
Fox 40 2012 + K9 Bearing - alle Schrauben Ti
Formula the One, 200/180mm Alu Spider - alle Schrauben Ti / matchmaker
Truvativ Descendant 165mm, Raceface Single Ring - alle Schrauben Ti
NS Trailmaster Felgen, Hope Pro 2 Evo, CX-Ray
Schwalbe SV13/14
Maxxis Highroller 2, 2.5 DH
Twenty6 Prerunner Ti
Enve DH bar
Odi Troy Lee Lock On
77Designz direct Mount - alle Schrauben Ti
Selle SLR
Thomson Elite - Ti Schrauben und Yokes
Sram X0 - alle Schrauben Ti
Dura Ace 11-21
KMC X9 SL
Bommelmaster Kettenführung

Geändert wird nichts mehr


----------



## gigo (1. Januar 2013)

Traumhafter Aufbau! Weißt du eine grobe Hausnummer, wieviel Gewicht du durch den konsequenten Einsatz von Titanschrauben gegenüber normalen Schrauben sparst?


----------



## Daniöl (1. Januar 2013)

Gute Frage... ich hab leider nicht alle auf einmal getauscht, sonder immer mal wieder.
Aber je nach Schraube lohnt sichs schon sehr. An den 2 Dämpferschrauben hab ich schon alleine 40g gespart.

ich denke so 200g werdens schon sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jester (2. Januar 2013)

das gewicht ist wirklich krass. sind es 2ply reifen? z.b. an den felgen kannst du auch noch abspecken


----------



## san_andreas (2. Januar 2013)

Naja, lohnen... Der finanzielle Aufwand ist ja auch heftig bei Ti-Schrauben.


----------



## Daniöl (2. Januar 2013)

Jester schrieb:


> das gewicht ist wirklich krass. sind es 2ply reifen? z.b. an den felgen kannst du auch noch abspecken



ja ganz normale Highroller 2 2ply, an den Felgen wir nichts abgespeckt, habe kein Interesse, dass mir die tollen "und ja super für dh geigneten" Flow Felgen wegknicken


----------



## Jester (2. Januar 2013)

nee nimm die fr30 von alexrims. ich fahr ich die schon seit 2 jahren und halten(wiege aber auch nur 70kg). so sparst du fast 100g pro felge und außerdem sind sie billig


----------



## Daniöl (2. Januar 2013)

Wenn meine kaputt sind vielleicht


----------



## chiefrock (2. Januar 2013)

N'abend Leute.
Hab noch ein paar Fragen zum Thema "Kugellager fetten"

Ist das wirklich nötig? Wenn ja, wie oft macht Ihr das so? 
Und welches Fett könnt Ihr empfehlen?

Danke und Grüß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniöl (3. Januar 2013)

Finishline Teflonfett hab ich, einfach ab und an was in die Schmiernippel pressen und wenn du neue rein machst gleich noch bissl fett direkt in die Lager.


----------



## alex-66 (3. Januar 2013)

Wer hat alles am Innenlagergehäuse des M9 ein kleines Loch, damit das eintretende Wasser abläuft ? Ein Kumpel von mir hat ein 2012 M9 und da ist eins drin. Überlege auch eins reinzubohren, da beim letzten Innenlagerwechsel ziemlich viel Wasser vom Waschen  drin war.


----------



## Norman. (3. Januar 2013)

alex-66 schrieb:


> Wer hat alles am Innenlagergehäuse des M9 ein kleines Loch, damit das eintretende Wasser abläuft ? Ein Kumpel von mir hat ein 2012 M9 und da ist eins drin. Überlege auch eins reinzubohren, da beim letzten Innenlagerwechsel ziemlich viel Wasser vom Waschen  drin war.



Sowas haett ich auch gern!  Bei mir ist da aber nur der Schmiernippel


----------



## alex-66 (3. Januar 2013)

Die Schmiernippel sind doch nur am Link und nicht am Tretlager (hab ein 2011-Rahmen)


----------



## Norman. (3. Januar 2013)

Ohja, hasch Recht  Einer am Link direkt überm Tretlager und einer halt am andren Link Hab grade nochmal nachgeschaut 
Kann man da einfch unten 'n Loch reinbohren??  Weil das ist echt ein rießen Manko bei dem Rad!


----------



## Igetyou (3. Januar 2013)

alex-66 schrieb:


> Wer hat alles am Innenlagergehäuse des M9 ein kleines Loch, damit das eintretende Wasser abläuft ? Ein Kumpel von mir hat ein 2012 M9 und da ist eins drin. Überlege auch eins reinzubohren, da beim letzten Innenlagerwechsel ziemlich viel Wasser vom Waschen  drin war.



Habe ein 2012er Rahmen und auch ein Loch am Tretlager..
Wenn ich das M9 wasche oder bei Regen fahre Klebe ich das Steuerrohr mit Panzertape ab.So kann kein Wasser in den Rahmen eindringen.


----------



## iRider (3. Januar 2013)

alex-66 schrieb:


> Überlege auch eins reinzubohren, da beim letzten Innenlagerwechsel ziemlich viel Wasser vom Waschen  drin war.



Nicht mehr waschen -> Problem gelöst!


----------



## Igetyou (3. Januar 2013)

Nach einem nassen Tag in Morzine..


----------



## Norman. (3. Januar 2013)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Habe ein 2012er Rahmen und auch ein Loch am Tretlager..
> Wenn ich das M9 wasche oder bei Regen fahre Klebe ich das Steuerrohr mit Panzertape ab.So kann kein Wasser in den Rahmen eindringen.



Irgendwie komisch  Ich hab den '13er und da is jetzt wieder keines


----------



## Igetyou (3. Januar 2013)

Immer diese zugekifften Mexicaner!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ActionGourmet (4. Januar 2013)

ich denke Du bietest und bittest nicht?


----------



## Jester (4. Januar 2013)

mnm schrieb:


> meinem M9 " Enduro " ! !



poste Bilder und Fakts, statt mutmassungen... aber wenn Daniöl nen Air-Federbein+Gabel Einbaut ist er nah dran...


----------



## Daniöl (4. Januar 2013)

nicht so wichtig. edit


----------



## Daniöl (4. Januar 2013)

mach doch mal ein bildchen für uns!


----------



## san_andreas (4. Januar 2013)

@mnm: Bilder und Teileliste !


----------



## ActionGourmet (4. Januar 2013)

er meint wohl ein uzzi oder ähnliches


----------



## Igetyou (5. Januar 2013)

M9 als Enduro?
Super UphillGeometrie!!


----------



## alex-66 (5. Januar 2013)

Nun löchert ihn doch nicht so, wahrscheinlich fährt er genauso sauber wie Hart und Hill und macht wie die nur eine Abfahrt am Renntag und danach kommt ein neuer Felgensatz drauf, somit kein Geld über für Luftdämpfer .

Sorry, wer mit provokanten Statements kommt muss dumme Antworten erwarten. So jetzt haben wir uns alle wieder lieb 

Euch allen ein schönes M9-Enduro Wochenende, geh jetzt mal schwucken mit nem Tracer2


----------



## ActionGourmet (5. Januar 2013)

Ja dann Foto und Teileliste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 8664 (5. Januar 2013)

auch die beschriftung des Bus passt!!


----------



## san_andreas (5. Januar 2013)

Sehr geil, das 8664 M9. Wegen dem hole ich mir irgendwann doch noch eins.


----------



## 8664 (6. Januar 2013)

@ sa
wowww, ich hät mir schon lange vorher eins geholt.. !


----------



## 8664 (6. Januar 2013)

hab mir mal das Wellgo B181 Pedal bestellt, was denkt ihr?







Zu Kaufen:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Wellgo-...515&pid=100015&prg=1006&rk=1&sd=140859364122&


----------



## q_FTS_p (6. Januar 2013)

6 Pins pro Seite? Kommt mir ein bisschen wenig vor...


----------



## 8664 (6. Januar 2013)

ein kollege fährt es und er hat keine nachteile..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jester (6. Januar 2013)

sehen nicht sonderlich stabil aus. noch schlimmer als die trail seeker oder skywalker. 
schau dir mal die canfield brothers pedale an.
was mir an diesen ganzen pedalen nicht gefällt ist, dass sie so nah an der kurbel beginnen. ich fahre die dmr vault; diese haben durch die Achse schon etwas abstand zur Kurbel.


----------



## 8664 (6. Januar 2013)

wieso die fange erst nach dem lager an und sind 114mm breit!!!


----------



## Burnhard (6. Januar 2013)

Bin bei der einseitigen Lagerung ein bisschen skeptisch. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Lager auf Dauer halten!


----------



## Jester (6. Januar 2013)

jo wird aber gemessen ab dem pedalkörper und der beginnt vor dem lager. würde bei dem preis die canfield brother nehmen.


----------



## iRider (6. Januar 2013)

mnm schrieb:


> .... gab es einen gewissen Holländer der mich fast um ein Kilo unterbot , ....



Der hat aber Bilder des Rades an einer Waage und Teilelisten gezeigt und nicht nur behauptet dass er ein superleichtes Bike hat.


----------



## san_andreas (6. Januar 2013)

Jester schrieb:


> jo wird aber gemessen ab dem pedalkörper und der beginnt vor dem lager. würde bei dem preis die canfield brother nehmen.



Würde noch bissel drauflegen und die Twenty6 nehmen, sind mit Stahlachsen nicht so teuer.


----------



## Jester (6. Januar 2013)

aber dick... er will anscheind dünne pedale


----------



## Daniöl (6. Januar 2013)

Dick? Pedalhöhe: 14 mm


----------



## 8664 (6. Januar 2013)

Wellgo 10mm und ist Qualität plus sehr breit mit 114mm die canfield sind ca 100mm und sehr abgerundet vorne...

ich habs bei einem freund gesehen und die sind breiter als alles andere!


----------



## Downhoehl (6. Januar 2013)

Wie wäre es mit den Point One Racing Podium Pedalen? Bauen mit 11mm nicht so hoch und sind Top verarbeitet und gelagert. Fahre meine beiden Sätze seit inzwischen 3 Jahren und bin sehr zufrieden. . .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ActionGourmet (6. Januar 2013)

...und sind total *******. Ich hatte die. Die Lager sind nach einem PDS-Einsatz so eingelaufen, dass sie sich nichtmehr auspressen liesen.


----------



## Downhoehl (6. Januar 2013)

ActionGourmet schrieb:


> ...und sind total *******. Ich hatte die. Die Lager sind nach einem PDS-Einsatz so eingelaufen, dass sie sich nichtmehr auspressen liesen.



Hmm, kann ich nicht wirklich nachvollziehen, wie gesagt meine laufen seit 3 Jahren ohne Probleme, aber ich muss zugeben, ich war ja auch noch nicht in PDS ;-)


----------



## 8664 (8. Januar 2013)

so jungs brauche ein leichter haltbarerren schwarzen radsatz, was empfehlt ihr er muss unter 2100gr sein und die hinterrad nabe sollte minimum 64 engangement haben preis nicht so wichtig einfach kein carbon!
habe an hal oder atomlab gedacht?


----------



## 8664 (8. Januar 2013)

helm update,


----------



## san_andreas (8. Januar 2013)

8664 schrieb:


> so jungs brauche ein leichter haltbarerren schwarzen radsatz, was empfehlt ihr er muss unter 2100gr sein und die hinterrad nabe sollte minimum 64 engangement haben preis nicht so wichtig einfach kein carbon!
> habe an hal oder atomlab gedacht?



Mavic 823 auf Tune Naben mit CX Ray Speichen...dürfte um die 2000g haben und ist dann auch UST-fähig.


----------



## Monster666 (8. Januar 2013)

@_8664_: King Naben/DT 240S (wenns ein Freilauf sein darf der keine Sperrklinken hat) - DT Revolution Speichen  - DT FR600/Sixpack Kamikaze/EX721 (die Auswahl ist gross  )

geiler Helm, wie sitzt er?


----------



## 8664 (8. Januar 2013)

Monster666 schrieb:


> @_8664_: King Naben/DT 240S (wenns ein Freilauf sein darf der keine Sperrklinken hat) - DT Revolution Speichen  - DT FR600/Sixpack Kamikaze/EX721 (die Auswahl ist gross  )
> 
> geiler Helm, wie sitzt er?


mir sitzt er super.

ust will ich nicht mehr.
kennt ihr wizzwheel der macht tune räder?


----------



## san_andreas (8. Januar 2013)

Supra D auf Tune sind auch eine schöne Kombi, haben bei Kollegen gut was ausgehalten.

Die DT 240er sind auch eine schöne Sache.


----------



## 8664 (8. Januar 2013)

dt 240 habe einfach ein schwache engagement nur 32 point ca 12°bis die klinke wieder einhängt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (8. Januar 2013)

Dann eben Kings, ist eh die schönste Nabe, wenn man nicht sooo aufs Gewicht achtet.


----------



## 8664 (8. Januar 2013)

nein keine ck, sie sollten auch leise sein.


----------



## q_FTS_p (9. Januar 2013)

Als Felge definitiv Spank Spike. Bestes Gewicht/Breite-Verhältnis.
Die Novatec Naben sind relativ leicht und dabei sehr preisgünstig.


----------



## ActionGourmet (9. Januar 2013)

Haben die Spank nicht die Beulenpest?


----------



## Igetyou (9. Januar 2013)

Spank Spike Evo 28 fahre ich auch.Super Felge!!Wiegt 500g und hält einiges aus!
PS: Lieber Beulen als Risse!


----------



## q_FTS_p (10. Januar 2013)

ActionGourmet schrieb:


> Haben die Spank nicht die Beulenpest?


 
Die Modelle ohne "EVO" hatten das Problem, die waren auch schwerer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Igetyou (10. Januar 2013)

Meine Evo´s haben auch schon Beulen, aber trotzem sind es sehr gute Felgen!
Es waren wirklich grobe Einschläge dabei!


----------



## Norman. (11. Januar 2013)

Jo.. Son paar Dellen sind ja wohl kaum zu vermeiden! Meine Deemax ham auchn paar..


----------



## 8664 (11. Januar 2013)

hallo , kennt ihr ein gutes günstiges whistler hotel-lodge für M9??


----------



## san_andreas (11. Januar 2013)

Schreib mal crak an, der war schon öfter unten.


----------



## 8664 (11. Januar 2013)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Schreib mal crak an, der war schon öfter unten.


ich war im holidayinn... und das chrystal lodge sieht nicht schlecht aus für juli...


----------



## chiefrock (12. Januar 2013)

Mal wieder ne blöde Frage von mir...
Mein M9 knackt und knarzt ganz ordentlich . Risse konnte ich bisher keine entdecken. 
Hab den Eindruck, dass die Quelle das G3 sein könnte. 

Würde gerne wissen, ob das bei euren Kisten auch vorkommt und was man dagegen machen kann ? (Wahrscheinlich abbauen, säubern und fetten). 

Danke für eure Erfahrungen.

Grüße.


----------



## Norman. (12. Januar 2013)

chiefrock schrieb:


> Mal wieder ne blöde Frage von mir...
> Mein M9 knackt und knarzt ganz ordentlich . Risse konnte ich bisher keine entdecken.
> Hab den Eindruck, dass die Quelle das G3 sein könnte.
> 
> ...



Check mal die Chips zum Einstellen der Progression... Ausbauen, mit Waschbenzin sauber machen und neu fetten... Die knacken gerne 
Ansonsten halt auseinanderbauen


----------



## chiefrock (12. Januar 2013)

Du meinst die Flip Chips für's travel adjustment?


----------



## alex-66 (12. Januar 2013)

nein die Progression stellst du vorn an der Dämpferaufnahme ein. Wo die 3 Bohrungen im Rahmen sind.


----------



## Norman. (12. Januar 2013)

Sorry  Progression is ja da vorne dran 

Ja du hast Recht, die meinte ich  Mach die mal sauber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chiefrock (12. Januar 2013)

Ok... sehe schon... werde wohl nicht drum rum kommen da mal das ein oder andere auszubauen und sauber zu machen. 

Knacken scheint ja nichts unbekanntes zu sein beim M9...


----------



## 8664 (12. Januar 2013)

nein,, ich habe 2 gehabt da t nie was geknackt und welche die knacken..


----------



## Monster666 (12. Januar 2013)

mögliche Quellen bei Knarzgeräuschen:
- Obere Lagerschale vom Steuersatz
- Tretlager
- G3 Ausfallenden
- Dämpferaufnahmen (Flipchip und Progression)
- Links (Upper und Lower)

bei meinem M9 wars beim G3 und beim Steuersatz..


----------



## san_andreas (12. Januar 2013)

chiefrock schrieb:


> Ok... sehe schon... werde wohl nicht drum rum kommen da mal das ein oder andere auszubauen und sauber zu machen.
> 
> Knacken scheint ja nichts unbekanntes zu sein beim M9...



Intense Bikes erfordern halt immer Zuwendung.


----------



## Igetyou (13. Januar 2013)

Das stimmt!!
Mal ne Frage wie oft schmiert ihr eure Lager über die Abschmiernippel ab?
An dem oberen Nippen kommt man leider sehr schwierig dran.Habt ihr ne Fettpresse mit Schlauch oder baut ihr ihr immer den Dämpfer aus?


----------



## chiefrock (13. Januar 2013)

Na dann werde ich mich zuächst mal an's G3 ran machen.

Das mit den Schmiernippeln interessiert mich auch. 

Hab das Rad grad nicht da, daher bin ich mir grad unsicher aber es hat zwei Schmiernippel, richtig?
Da muss mit der Fettpresse einfach was reingedrückt werden? 

Danke... alle Tipps helfen weiter. 

Grüße.


----------



## 8664 (13. Januar 2013)

die motorex fettpresse unter anderem hat ein langes metal röhrchen, das langt durch denn eingebauten dämpfer "schräg durch die feder" hindurch ohne ausbau.


----------



## 8664 (13. Januar 2013)

Dp


----------



## Monster666 (13. Januar 2013)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage wie oft schmiert ihr eure Lager über die Abschmiernippel ab?


Sinnvol wäre es wenn man nach jedem Tag fahren nachschmiert (nach der Reinigung des Rades).
So kommt der Schmutz gleich raus ohne das er lange im Lager bleiben kann um Schaden anzurichten.

Mein Tipp: Lager durch hochwertige geschlossene ersetzten (SKF XXXXX 2RS oder besser)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chiefrock (13. Januar 2013)

Sorry aber wo schmier ich denn nach?
Einfach über die Schmiernippel? Wo genau geht das Fett denn dann überhaupt hin?
Die meisten Lager muss ich zum schmieren doch dann raus nehmen oder?

Bin nicht so der Schraubergott und würde gerne halbwegs wissen was mich erwartet, wenn ich da dran anfange rumzuschrauben.

Grüße.


----------



## usharhai (13. Januar 2013)

8664 schrieb:


> hallo , kennt ihr ein gutes günstiges whistler hotel-lodge für M9??



Mein M9 war die letzten zwei Jahre je einen Monat in der Blackcomb Lodge


----------



## 8664 (13. Januar 2013)

usharhai schrieb:


> Mein M9 war die letzten zwei Jahre je einen Monat in der Blackcomb Lodge




für alleine recht teuer 182$ die chrystal lodge ist 101$


----------



## Igetyou (13. Januar 2013)

8664 schrieb:


> die motorex fettpresse unter anderem hat ein langes metal röhrchen, das langt durch denn eingebauten dämpfer "schräg durch die feder" hindurch ohne ausbau.




Hast du zufällig ein Link oder Bildchen!

Gruß


----------



## Igetyou (13. Januar 2013)

Monster666 schrieb:


> Sinnvol wäre es wenn man nach jedem Tag fahren nachschmiert (nach der Reinigung des Rades).
> So kommt der Schmutz gleich raus ohne das er lange im Lager bleiben kann um Schaden anzurichten.
> 
> Mein Tipp: Lager durch hochwertige geschlossene ersetzten (SKF XXXXX 2RS oder besser)



Irgendeinen Sinn müssen ja die einseitig offenen Lager habe !
Welchen weiß ich leider nicht.Jemand von euch??

Daher würde ich nicht auf komplett geschlossene wechseln.
Lass mich aber gerne überzeugen


----------



## 8664 (13. Januar 2013)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Irgendeinen Sinn müssen ja die einseitig offenen Lager habe !
> Welchen weiß ich leider nicht.Jemand von euch??
> 
> Daher würde ich nicht auf komplett geschlossene wechseln.
> Lass mich aber gerne überzeugen



schau, einfach die feder richtig drehen dass der stab durch passt, rein drücken die kugel in der hülse gibt durch eine feder nach und somit kann man Fett reindrücken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 8664 (13. Januar 2013)

Dp


----------



## Daniöl (13. Januar 2013)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Irgendeinen Sinn müssen ja die einseitig offenen Lager habe !
> Welchen weiß ich leider nicht.Jemand von euch??
> 
> Daher würde ich nicht auf komplett geschlossene wechseln.
> Lass mich aber gerne überzeugen



Die sind offen, damit man sie über die Nippel nachschmieren kann und wie Flo (von Shocker) auch schon mehrmals erklärt hat, hat das auch seinen Sinn!'

Ich hatte noch nie ein Problem mit dem M9 und bin wirklich oft damit unterwegs. Es braucht halt mehr Pflege als andere, wer darauf keine Lust hat wird sicher nicht glücklich damit.


----------



## Igetyou (13. Januar 2013)

8664 schrieb:


> schau, einfach die feder richtig drehen dass der stab durch passt, rein drücken die kugel in der hülse gibt durch eine feder nach und somit kann man Fett reindrücken.



Perfekt!!
Wird bestellt.Wo hast du sie Fettpresse bestellt??


----------



## Igetyou (13. Januar 2013)

Daniöl schrieb:


> Die sind offen, damit man sie über die Nippel nachschmieren kann und wie Flo (von Shocker) auch schon mehrmals erklärt hat, hat das auch seinen Sinn!'
> 
> Ich hatte noch nie ein Problem mit dem M9 und bin wirklich oft damit unterwegs. Es braucht halt mehr Pflege als andere, wer darauf keine Lust hat wird sicher nicht glücklich damit.



Okay danke für die Info..


----------



## 8664 (13. Januar 2013)

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-W...fcfatsearch_productlist&searchparam=&cnid=607
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-Werkzeug/Schmierstoff-Oel/Motorex-Bike-Grease-2000.html
die fettpresse kommt leer dazu musst du eine tube fett bestellen und die anleitung der presse gut lesen...


----------



## Igetyou (13. Januar 2013)

Okay, vielen dank!!


----------



## bachmayeah (13. Januar 2013)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Perfekt!!
> Wird bestellt.Wo hast du sie Fettpresse bestellt??



gidf:

fettpressenkaufbeispiel


----------



## giosala1 (14. Januar 2013)

Hallo
zusammen, kann mir jemand sagen ob die 2013 Rahmen lieferbar sind . Und wie lange es in etwa dauert bis so ein Teil da ist.
Ich möchte M9 Größe M in scharz oder RAW.
Hatt einen neuen Scott bestellt - die kommen aber erst ... in ferner Zukunft.
Und was wäre besser mit Fox oder ccDB ?


----------



## alex-66 (14. Januar 2013)

ich glaube du schickst Flo mal ne PN dann weißt du mehr, da wir keinen Einblick in Shocker sein Lager haben , wobei ich gern mal einen Blick riskieren würde


----------



## 8664 (14. Januar 2013)

wenn du wählen kannst ccdb.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Norman. (14. Januar 2013)

Ehm also mein 2013er war innerhalb von 4 Tagen da beim Händler... Sollte er also vorrätig sein, hast ihn schnell daheim


----------



## 8664 (14. Januar 2013)

kollege hat in fontucky ein schönes bild vom M9 650b gemacht
https://www.facebook.com/IntenseBombers


----------



## Monster666 (14. Januar 2013)

Das 650b M9 ist einfach geil! ​


----------



## 8664 (14. Januar 2013)

m9  in fontucky..

http://vimeo.com/57356619#


----------



## 8664 (16. Januar 2013)

@ giosala1
und wann bekommst Du dein Temecula Ferrari??


----------



## Deleted 162005 (16. Januar 2013)

servus, ich bau mir demnächst ein m9
auf und wollte mal fragen was ihr von den parts
im m9 haltet:

Steuersatz: Angle Set ZS49 1,5 zoll
Gabel: Dorado
Kettenführung: LG1 32-36
Kurbel: Descendant 
Schaltwerk: Zee 11-28
Kassette: Ultegra 11-28

gruß tim


----------



## 8664 (16. Januar 2013)

Tönt gut!


----------



## Daniöl (16. Januar 2013)

Klingt solide


----------



## 8664 (16. Januar 2013)

radsatz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 162005 (16. Januar 2013)

danke für die antworten,
LRS wird ein Alutech Satz
Gewicht liegt bei ca 2000 gramm


----------



## 8664 (16. Januar 2013)

Tim-- schrieb:


> danke für die antworten,
> LRS wird ein Alutech Satz
> Gewicht liegt bei ca 2000 gramm



link?


----------



## 8664 (16. Januar 2013)

http://alutech-cycles.com/Alutech-1960-Highend-Hinterradnabe-fuer-12mm-Steckachse
430gr nur die nabe da wird der radsatz2400gr.

http://alutech-cycles.com/Alutech-1950-Hinterradnabe-fuer-12x150mm-Steckachse

470gr


und wie wenig engagement haben die ?


----------



## Deleted 162005 (16. Januar 2013)

weder noch:
Naben : Alutech 1970
Felgen : FX 32 nero
Speichen: Vo Dt Swiss Revolution nero 2,00-1,50-2,00
              Hi  Dt Swiss Competition nero  2,00-1,80-2,00

wiegt 2048 g

ich fahr den Satz seit 1 Jahr ohne Probleme


----------



## usharhai (16. Januar 2013)

Daniöl schrieb:


> wer darauf keine Lust hat wird sicher nicht glücklich damit.


Oder kauft häufiger Lager  Soo schlimm ist das M9 jetzt auch nicht. Ich bin zwei Jahre (im Schlamm, Staub und Schnee) damit rumgefahren und ich bin ziemlich faul wenn es ums putzen und pflegen geht


----------



## Daniöl (16. Januar 2013)

Bissl Schmutz schützt ja auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monster666 (16. Januar 2013)

usharhai schrieb:


> Oder kauft häufiger Lager  Soo schlimm ist das M9 jetzt auch nicht. Ich bin zwei Jahre (im Schlamm, Staub und Schnee) damit rumgefahren und ich bin ziemlich faul wenn es ums putzen und pflegen geht



.... und auch ein grobmotoriker  

Die Intensen sind ganz gut, die Lager di drin sind sind halt nur grottenschlecht


----------



## san_andreas (16. Januar 2013)

Kann man nicht einfach viel bessere einbauen ? Bei den Rahmenpreisen sollte sich das ja lohnen.


----------



## Monster666 (16. Januar 2013)

natürlich, sind alles normlager.


----------



## 8664 (17. Januar 2013)

hab gerade ein reserve  Lagerersatz erhalten!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/170803807339?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## giosala1 (18. Januar 2013)

Hallo zusammen , habe gerade meinen 2013 M) bekommen.
Nun ne Frage was für eine Schale ist am besten beim Angle Set Steuersatz oben.
Unten habe ich schon drin.
Und bei den Ausfallenden mittlere Stellung ?
Ich möchte das Teil mit 40er Fox ausbauen für den Bike Park . Nix Racing einfach ein Spaßbike. 
Hat einer Tips für mich . Die Möglichkeiten sind ja unbegrenzt
der Rahmen ist der Hammer .
Gun Metal Black


----------



## Igetyou (18. Januar 2013)

Fahre das Angleset auf -0,5 grad.
Hinten meistens mittleren Federweg und progressive Einstellung
Kurze Kettenstrebe.

Oder voller Federweg und mittlere kettenstrebe


----------



## giosala1 (18. Januar 2013)

Bei der Montage der Ausfallenden.  Wie werden die Ditanzscheiben moniert die drin sind bei den zwei Bolzen auf jeder Seite ?


----------



## Igetyou (18. Januar 2013)

Ich gucke morgen mal.Glaube aber die Distanzscheiben kommen auf die Außenseite.


----------



## Daniöl (19. Januar 2013)

Aussenseite, ja


----------



## giosala1 (19. Januar 2013)

Danke für die Info


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giosala1 (20. Januar 2013)

Hallo M9 Treiber
hab gerade mein neues M9 zusammen geschaubt. soweit fertig das Teil.
Kann mir einer von euch sagen mit was für einen Drehmoment die Hinterachsschraube festgezogen werden muss oder ist das Gefühlssache ?
Das Bike ist echt Hammmmmer


----------



## alex-66 (20. Januar 2013)

erst Fotos, dann Drehmomentangaben


----------



## Norman. (20. Januar 2013)

Hat irgendein User vor ner Weile mal hochgeladen.. Nicht mein Werk


----------



## giosala1 (20. Januar 2013)

Hier mal ein erstes Foto - noch nicht ganz fertig , Sattel kommt noch ein neuer.


----------



## Norman. (20. Januar 2013)

Tausch die Kettenführung gegen 'ne schwarze! Sieht um welten besser aus... (s. mein Album)  Ansonsten schöner und funktionaler Aufbau


----------



## Igetyou (20. Januar 2013)

giosala1 schrieb:


> Hier mal ein erstes Foto - noch nicht ganz fertig , Sattel kommt noch ein neuer.



Sieht gut aus!!


----------



## Igetyou (20. Januar 2013)

Norman. schrieb:


> Hat irgendein User vor ner Weile mal hochgeladen.. Nicht mein Werk



Was ist den der Unterschied zwischen Steuersatzvorspannung und Steuerrohrschraube?


----------



## Norman. (20. Januar 2013)

Steuersatzvorspannung ist die Schraube an der Aheadkappe, Steuerrohrschraube ist die vorne an dem Spalt am Steuerrohr


----------



## Igetyou (20. Januar 2013)

Oh man Ey!!Ich sollte lieber schlafen gehen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (20. Januar 2013)

Wer geht denn mit dem Drehmomentschlüssel an die Aheadkappe ? Man kanns auch übertreiben.


----------



## Norman. (20. Januar 2013)

Is ja nur theoretisch!  Aber da gibts natürlich auch Idealwerte...


----------



## giosala1 (20. Januar 2013)

Ist die Grundeinstellung die auf der Internetseite von Cane Creek zu finden ist, fürn Anfang ok - oder gbits da ne Geheimtippeinstellung für das Bike.
Bin seit 2 Tagen Besitzer von dem Bike und freu mich immer mehr über das Ding.


----------



## Daniöl (21. Januar 2013)

Alle wieder runterkommen, ich hab nur die Werte aus den Manuals zusammengefasst.


----------



## giosala1 (27. Januar 2013)

So hab mein Teil jetzt zusammen.
Kann mir bitte jemand kurz erklären, wie das mit der Tretlager  Einstellung  hinhaut .
WAS BEWIRKT die Hohenverstellung .
Danke schon mal


----------



## 8664 (27. Januar 2013)

g3 hinderste tiefes BB langer radstand, g3 ganz vorne höheres BB und kurzer radstand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giosala1 (27. Januar 2013)

8664 schrieb:


> g3 hinderste tiefes BB langer radstand, g3 ganz vorne höheres BB und kurzer radstand



Danke


----------



## giosala1 (27. Januar 2013)

8664 schrieb:


> g3 hinderste tiefes BB langer radstand, g3 ganz vorne höheres BB und kurzer radstand


Kannst du mir auch nen  Tipp für denn Steuersatz geben.
Was eine Lagerschale  macht beim  cane  creek den meisten sinn.   1 oder die o,5 er


----------



## 8664 (27. Januar 2013)

puhh, ich habe standard 64° ich finde der m9 geht am besten in den standard einstellungen alles mitte oder ev. noch 9.5 federweg...


----------



## giosala1 (27. Januar 2013)

8664 schrieb:


> puhh, ich habe standard 64° ich finde der m9 geht am besten in den standard einstellungen alles mitte oder ev. noch 9.5 federweg...



Merci, nochmal. 
Freund mi schon auf die erste Ausfahrt mit dem Teil


----------



## Daniöl (28. Januar 2013)

mir taugt hinten 9.5" Federweg und ganz progressiv am besten, teste dieses Jahr auch mal mit -1° vorne


----------



## Norman. (28. Januar 2013)

Ich hab auch 240mm mit mittlerer Progression, mittlerem G3 und 64° LW


----------



## giosala1 (3. Februar 2013)

Servus 
Ist das empfehlenswert die Befestigungsschrauben vom Dämpfer  gegen welche aus Titan  zu wechseln . 
Ich mein wegen der Haltbarkeit.


----------



## 8664 (3. Februar 2013)

Hallo, hatte nie probleme..


----------



## giosala1 (3. Februar 2013)

Wo hast du die her ..


----------



## 8664 (3. Februar 2013)

das grösste sortiment und super schneller service!
http://www.jerseycycles.com/Product-Pages/Titanium.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giosala1 (3. Februar 2013)

Merci danke


----------



## chiefrock (6. Februar 2013)

N'abend Leute. 
Welches CC Angle Set steckt denn eigentlich im M9? 
Habe einen Rahmen ohne das Ding und überlege, ob ich mir eins anschaffen soll.

Danke für Infos.

Grüße.


----------



## Soulbrother (6. Februar 2013)




----------



## chiefrock (6. Februar 2013)

Sauber! Danke!


----------



## Deleted 162005 (11. Februar 2013)

servus,
wer von euch fährt am M9
eine Straitline Silent Guide mit einer Descendant Kurbel?
wenn ja mit wievielen Spacern ?
danke schonmal


----------



## alleswirdgut (11. Februar 2013)

chiefrock schrieb:


> N'abend Leute.
> Welches CC Angle Set steckt denn eigentlich im M9?
> Habe einen Rahmen ohne das Ding und überlege, ob ich mir eins anschaffen soll.
> 
> ...


 
Servus, suchst Du ein Angle Set von CC? Hab ein Nagelneues, da ich mir gerade überlege ob ich iins M9 nicht lieber ein normales reinmache....

Seit Samstag stolzer Besitzer M9 in stelth black


----------



## Norman. (11. Februar 2013)

alleswirdgut schrieb:


> Servus, suchst Du ein Angle Set von CC? Hab ein Nagelneues, da ich mir gerade überlege ob ich iins M9 nicht lieber ein normales reinmache....
> 
> Seit Samstag stolzer Besitzer M9 in stelth black



Bild!


----------



## alleswirdgut (12. Februar 2013)

Bild:









mach heut abend eins!! ( das richtige)


----------



## Igetyou (12. Februar 2013)

Hehehehe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iRider (12. Februar 2013)

alleswirdgut schrieb:


> Bild:



Dat is aber nisch Stealsch Bläääck???


----------



## giosala1 (14. Februar 2013)

Server zusammen,
Sind die Lager bei denn neuen 2013 zuverlässiger als die Vorgänger .
Wie habt ihr die Kettenstrebe geschützt.
Und was nehmt ihr zum Schutz für den Dämpfer  her.
Bin für jeden Tip  dankbar.


----------



## Daniöl (14. Februar 2013)

giosala1 schrieb:


> Server zusammen,
> Sind die Lager bei denn neuen 2013 zuverlässiger als die Vorgänger .
> Wie habt ihr die Kettenstrebe geschützt.
> Und was nehmt ihr zum Schutz für den Dämpfer  her.
> Bin für jeden Tip  dankbar.



Was heißt zuverlässig, einmal im Jahr gehören die halt getauscht.
Kettenstrebe mit selbstklebendem Flauschband geschützt.

Schutz für den Dämpfer? Nix eigentlich


----------



## giosala1 (14. Februar 2013)

Daniöl schrieb:


> Was heißt zuverlässig, einmal im Jahr gehören die halt getauscht.
> Kettenstrebe mit selbstklebendem Flauschband geschützt.
> 
> Schutz für den Dämpfer? Nix eigentlich




Dann ist es ja eh im Rahmen.
Im Winter schrauben is eh optimal .


----------



## hacke242 (17. Februar 2013)

Habe die Zeit der Genesung mal genutzt und Teile ausgetauscht.
Die HT-Pedale folgt dann in Kürze.


----------



## Daniöl (17. Februar 2013)

Perfekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giosala1 (17. Februar 2013)

wow - krasses Teil


----------



## alex-66 (17. Februar 2013)

Geile Kiste... hat dir FLO nicht noch ENVE DH Felgen aufschwatzen können


----------



## hacke242 (17. Februar 2013)

Es war ganz knapp.


----------



## Igetyou (17. Februar 2013)

Tolles Bike!

Evtl. Kann mir jemand helfen!
Suche schon seit längeren ein 77 Desingz Direct Mount!
Kennt jemand noch ein Onlineshop wo ich ihn kaufen kann?


----------



## q_FTS_p (17. Februar 2013)

http://www.emanon-shop.com/

Heißt jetzt halt anders


----------



## Jester (17. Februar 2013)

emanon produziert die jetzt. seit kurzem haben die auch nen onlineshop.


----------



## Igetyou (17. Februar 2013)

Fett!!
THX


----------



## Christiaan (18. Februar 2013)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Tolles Bike!
> 
> Evtl. Kann mir jemand helfen!
> Suche schon seit längeren ein 77 Desingz Direct Mount!
> Kennt jemand noch ein Onlineshop wo ich ihn kaufen kann?



Vorbau hab ich noch Liegen, schick mir ein pn


----------



## hacke242 (23. Februar 2013)

Parts:
CCDB/ Titanfeder
Fox 40 RC
ZTR Flow EX
Tune Naben
Maxxis Minion F/ Tubeless
XO Trigger
XO Schaltwerk
XO Kurbel
KMC Kette
XO Kettenführung
Formula Oval
Enve Lenker
Enve Stütze 
SDG Fly 
twenty6
Oury Griffe
HT Pedale 
ca. 16,4 Kg


----------



## GEMINI-DH (23. Februar 2013)

Ist echt gut das Orange m9


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alleswirdgut (23. Februar 2013)

Wow! Sehr schönes Bike! Echt geil!!So hätte mein neues M9 auch fast ausgesehen. Bilder kommen bald..................


----------



## giosala1 (3. März 2013)

Mein M9 is auch fast fertig - leider ist mit die Xo Kettenführug gebrochen beim Anbau.  Plasticarm von der Kettenrolle
Bau jetzt ne LG1 ran
hab ne Xo Kurbel dran.
wie viel Unterlegscheiben habt ihr da verwendet für die Kettenführung., 
Kann das echt sein , daß man da je 2 Scheiben unterlegen muß ,
daß die Kettenlinie so eingermassen hinkommt ?
Dann für eure Tips.
Der Bock fast fertig und dann bricht das letzte Teil auseinander


----------



## xMARTINx (3. März 2013)

Bei der x0 Führung aber vorauszusehen;-)


----------



## giosala1 (3. März 2013)

Leider billig Teil.
Hab meine alte E13 dran .Ist zwar schwerer aber um Welten bessere Verarbeitung.


----------



## giosala1 (3. März 2013)

So fertig mit anderer KeFü  als gedacht - aber paßt so auch


----------



## Norman. (3. März 2013)

So kann man den Rahmen auch schön aufbauen.. Das wäre meine zweite Option gewesen, wenn ich keine roten Laufräder bekommen hätte..  
Was wiegts denn?


----------



## giosala1 (3. März 2013)

Gewicht muß i no wiegen , hab aber keine Waage. 
Beim Händler wirds mal aufgehängt


----------



## Igetyou (3. März 2013)

Sauber!!Siehtschön aus.Pedalen sind Geschmackssache


----------



## giosala1 (4. März 2013)

Nach erster Probefahrt, erste Probleme ,
wie habt ihr den Angleset Steuersatz ruhig bekommen 
Meiner mach nach nachziehen noch immer Probleme.
Fett is drin usw.
Gibt's da nen Trick.
Sonst ein super Radl
Butterweich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christiaan (4. März 2013)

giosala1 schrieb:


> Nach erster Probefahrt, erste Probleme ,
> wie habt ihr den Angleset Steuersatz ruhig bekommen
> Meiner mach nach nachziehen noch immer Probleme.
> Fett is drin usw.
> ...



einfach wegschmeisen, und ein King I4 drin machen, nie mehr probleme!


----------



## Igetyou (4. März 2013)

Du musst die Gimbels (Diese goldfarbenden Teile) richtig böse fetten!Dann müsste es klappen


----------



## bachmayeah (4. März 2013)

andere (cane creek support deutschland - ich glaube cosmic) sagen da: gar kein fett..


----------



## giosala1 (4. März 2013)

Ich hab jetzt mal Richtig Fett rein gepackt. 
Mal schauen was das Teil macht.


----------



## Igetyou (4. März 2013)

Ohne Fett knarzt das Teil ohne Ende


----------



## giosala1 (4. März 2013)

Morgen probiere i das Teil mal.
Habs richtig mit Fett versorgt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giosala1 (8. März 2013)

So Übeltäter überführt,  dir Kralle vom Steuerrohr hat sich beim anziehen dws Steursatzes immer ein weing mit rausgehoben.
Neue Kralle eingeschlagen und Ruhe ist im Steuersatz.
Und ich gab den Steuersatz schob verflucht. ....
Jetzt knackt nix mehr.
Das Bike macht nur noch gute Laune.


----------



## Deleted 162005 (16. März 2013)




----------



## ActionGourmet (16. März 2013)

hammer!


----------



## san_andreas (16. März 2013)

Ja, sehr schön !


----------



## bachmayeah (16. März 2013)

wobei der lenker schon - optisch - viel versaut ...


----------



## Deleted 162005 (17. März 2013)

danke erstmal ...
lenker und vorbau wird evtl noch getauscht!


----------



## DHRc (17. März 2013)

bei einer körpergröße von 1,82m-medium frame oder?!


----------



## Deleted 162005 (17. März 2013)

falls du mich meinst :
Größe L bei 1,88


----------



## DHRc (17. März 2013)

bei 1,82m eher medium oder?!


----------



## Norman. (17. März 2013)

DHRc schrieb:


> bei 1,82m eher medium oder?!



Kannst du.. Ich bin 1,86m und hab L.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (17. März 2013)

DHRc schrieb:


> bei 1,82m eher medium oder?!



sollte passen, imho.


----------



## Igetyou (17. März 2013)

Ich bin 180 und fahre ein L mit 40er Vorbau


----------



## Daniöl (18. März 2013)

Ich würd ein M nehmen


----------



## chiefrock (18. März 2013)

Jo, fahre ein M bei 1,80cm.


----------



## TigersClaw (16. April 2013)

Helft mir mal bitte. Bei meinem Carbine löst sich trotz Schraubensicherung eine der Shoulder Bolts immer wieder. Weiter vorne steht was von 300 lb/in Anzugsmoment. Sind das tatsächlich knapp 34 nm?


----------



## FrozenSmoke (19. April 2013)

Welche Größe würdet ihr mit 1,72 nehmen?
Habe am WE die Gelegenheit eins in M Probe zu fahren nur glaube ich dass das zu groß sein wird.
Fährt hier jemand ein S?


----------



## Norman. (19. April 2013)

Mit 1,72m definitiv ein S... Der Rahmen ist eh groß... S wird besser sein für dich


----------



## sepnetix (22. April 2013)

Hi Leute bräuchte mal dringend die Buchsen maße vom M9 2012 für einen Freund 

ich bedanke mich schon mal


----------



## Daniöl (22. April 2013)

Müssten 33.02 x 8  und 41 x 8 mm gewesen sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (22. April 2013)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Helft mir mal bitte. Bei meinem Carbine löst sich trotz Schraubensicherung eine der Shoulder Bolts immer wieder. Weiter vorne steht was von 300 lb/in Anzugsmoment. Sind das tatsächlich knapp 34 nm?



Kann das echt niemand bestätigen? Bastelt ihr nie an euren Intense rum?


----------



## Jester (22. April 2013)

Mach die Klebestelle fettfrei und nehm Loctide 243 das hält! Wenn nicht, wars nicht Fettfrei


----------



## TigersClaw (22. April 2013)

Loctide bekomm ich hier auf die Schnelle nicht. Ich probiers mal mit Nigrin mittelfest.


----------



## q_FTS_p (22. April 2013)

sepnetix schrieb:


> Hi Leute bräuchte mal dringend die Buchsen maße vom M9 2012 für einen Freund
> 
> ich bedanke mich schon mal


 
http://intensecycles.com/intensese-for-life/

Hier unter "Spacers" nachzulesen.


----------



## chiefrock (28. April 2013)

So! Hab mir gerade beide oberen Schrauben (shoulderbolts?... diese großen, schwarzen, die die Kugellager abdecken) zerschossen. 

Lt. manual sollen die doch mit 33nm angezogen werden oder nicht? 

Grüße.


----------



## Daniöl (29. April 2013)

Korrekt:

Maintenance

M9-FRO Torque specs:

Upper swing link shoulder bolts : 300 in/lbs (33 N-m)
Lower link main pivot pin/axles : 100 in/lbs (11 N-m)
G3 dropout bolts : 48-72 in/lbs (5.5-8 N-m)
Head tube pinch bolt : 35 in/lbs (3.5 N-m)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chiefrock (29. April 2013)

Tja also laut Aussage vom Flo von Shocker sollen die shoulder bolts mit 17nm angezogen werden. 

Grüße.


----------



## Daniöl (29. April 2013)

Haha, ja gut. Dann ists wohl falsch im Manua...


----------



## chiefrock (29. April 2013)

Dann darf aber gefragt werden, warum ich jetzt 50â¬ fÃ¼r zwei Schrauben latzen soll, die beschÃ¤digt wurde, nur weil das manual falsch ist. 
Das kann doch nicht. 

WÃ¤re super wenn Shocker hier jetzt mal fÃ¼r Klarheit sorgen wÃ¼rde.

GrÃ¼Ãe.


----------



## san_andreas (29. April 2013)

Wenn man eine Schraube nach Anleitung so anknallt, dass sie in die Fritten geht....sollte man mal das Hirn anschmeißen !


----------



## TigersClaw (29. April 2013)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Wenn man eine Schraube nach Anleitung so anknallt, dass sie in die Fritten geht....sollte man mal das Hirn anschmeißen !



Leider merkst man selten vorher, wann eine Schraube bricht. Vielleicht solltest Du vor dem Posten besser nachdenken?


----------



## chiefrock (29. April 2013)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Wenn man eine Schraube nach Anleitung so anknallt, dass sie in die Fritten geht....sollte man mal das Hirn anschmeißen !



Bist'n ganz schlauer oder? 
Die Schraube war be 30nm kaputt. 

Grüße.


----------



## alleswirdgut (29. April 2013)

nach fest kommt ab! Das ist schlau - gell? Jungs - keine Panik! Shit happens und schrauben verrecken. ..und wie bitte geht ne Schraube in die "fritten" ?? Wird dann ne Pommes draus? ich geh gleich mal in en Keller!!

frohes Schrauben! Bald gehts looooooooooooooos!!!


----------



## san_andreas (29. April 2013)

Wollte nur sagen, dass man trotz Vorgabe mit Gefühl schrauben sollte....und 30Nm ist schon gant schön viel.


----------



## chiefrock (29. April 2013)

Naja.. bin halt nicht so der Schraubergott. Und ist ja auch nicht so, als hätte ich mit verbissenem Gesicht versucht, da Druck drauf zu geben. 30nm eingestellt und langsam gedreht. Der Moment wo die nachgab konnte man (zumindest ich) dann nicht ertasten.

Werde Intense jetzt mal mit der Aussage von Shocker konfrontieren und um Klärung bitten. 
Auch würde mich wirklich mal interessieren, ob jemand die Dinger schon wirklich mal mit 33nm angeknallt hat.

Grüße.


----------



## Daniöl (29. April 2013)

Ach komm San Andreas, die lockernden Schrauben sind beim M9 jetzt wirklich keine Seltenheit. Wenn man dann dem Manual folgt und die Schrauben damit nicht klar kommen ist das schon etwas unverschämt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (29. April 2013)

Das stimmt natürlich. Sind die NM falsch umgerechnet ?


----------



## TigersClaw (29. April 2013)

Hat schonmal jemand überlegt die Schrauben zu kontern? Die Schrauben sind hohl. Ein Gewinde reinschneiden, eine grosse Unterlegscheibe, und für eine Schraube mit flachem Kopf müsste genug Platz vorhanden sein ... zumindest bei meinem Carbine.


----------



## chiefrock (29. April 2013)

Copy paste aus dem manual:
Upper swing link shoulder bolts : 300 in/lbs (33 N-m) 

300 in/lbs dürften sogar 33,9 nm sein.


----------



## Daniöl (29. April 2013)

Habs auch extra nochmal in diversen Foren überprüft.
Ich meine, dass ich meine Schrauben auch mir 33nm angezogen hab, ging eigentlich problemlos. War aber vielleicht auch glück, dass meine dann nicht auch kaputt gegangen sind.


----------



## Shocker (1. Mai 2013)

Hallo Leute.
das MAXIMALE Drehmoment für die NCS bzw. Shoulder Bolts Liegt bei 17Nm. der Wert auf dem Alten Manual der Intense website ist leider der falsche.
sorry für die Umstände.
FLO


----------



## Soulbrother (1. Mai 2013)

kleines upgrade ...


----------



## Downhoehl (2. Mai 2013)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> kleines upgrade ...



Es wäre ja auch zu einfach, einfach den Rockguardz hinzumachen 

Ne mal im Ernst: Sehr liebevolle Detailarbeit


----------



## alleswirdgut (2. Mai 2013)

wenn die denn liefern könnten............ kommt wohl wieder mitte Juni! Deswegen : Geile Idee!


----------



## chiefrock (2. Mai 2013)

Wer kann denn was wann nicht liefern? Habe erst am Freitag einen erhalten. Bisher scheue ich aber noch davor, die Decals neu zu bestellen. Aber wenn man das so sieht, dann sind neue Decals wohl pflicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alleswirdgut (2. Mai 2013)

die Rockguardz können wohl den für´s Intense M9 erst wieder ab Juni liefern??? Mein Kumpel hat für sich und mich bestellt und die faseln was von Juni. Egal - hab meinen Klebeminister schon beauftragt! Hält zumindest die Steinschläge fern. 

Wenn das Wetter so weiter geht, könnts ja passen mit dem Liefertermin


----------



## chiefrock (2. Mai 2013)

Check!!!
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Carbon-Fibre...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item1e75e67dac


----------



## alleswirdgut (2. Mai 2013)

Danke! beschdell ich dann gleich mal! 

Demnächst kommen auch Bilder von meinem neuen M9 - ihr dürft gespannt sein  ;-)


----------



## Soulbrother (2. Mai 2013)

Downhoehl schrieb:


> Es wäre ja auch zu einfach, einfach den Rockguardz hinzumachen
> 
> Ne mal im Ernst: Sehr liebevolle Detailarbeit



thx ... es sah halt irgendwie shice aus mit halb abgedecktem Dekor 



alleswirdgut schrieb:


> wenn die denn liefern könnten............ kommt wohl wieder mitte Juni! Deswegen : Geile Idee!



Ohhh ... da hatte ich ja gut daran getan mir meinen schon im Januar besorgt zu haben. 



chiefrock schrieb:


> Bisher scheue ich aber noch davor, die Decals neu zu bestellen. Aber wenn man das so sieht, dann sind neue Decals wohl pflicht.



Nö nicht unbedingt,ich hab die abgedeckten Anteile einfach angezeichnet,abgetrennt und umgeklebt.


----------



## chiefrock (2. Mai 2013)

Dafür sind meine Sticker schon zu lange drauf. Habe aber eben auch einfach mal ne ebay-alternative gefunden und einfach mal bestellt.
Mal sehen was dabei raus kommt.


----------



## Soulbrother (6. Mai 2013)

Warum hab ich nur so lange mit dem Wechsel auf "Milch" gewartet?   ... tolle Sache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## q_FTS_p (6. Mai 2013)

Die alten Intense Reifen tubeless fahren soll gefährlich sein.
Der ride-fx hat im Intense Reifenthread gepostet, dass die ganz gerne mal ohne Grund von der Felge (EX823) springen.


----------



## Soulbrother (6. Mai 2013)

Echt ... das wär ja doof,also gestern ist den ganzen Tag alles völlig unproblematisch gelaufen.
Sollte das tatsächlich passieren kommen halt wieder Maxxis drauf.Aber tubeless wird auf jeden fall beibehalten.


----------



## Jester (6. Mai 2013)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Aber tubeless wird auf jeden fall beibehalten.



Und warum?


----------



## san_andreas (6. Mai 2013)

Weils mit Deemax völlig problemlos funzt ?!


----------



## Soulbrother (9. Mai 2013)

Jester schrieb:


> Und warum?


Weil mich keine Durchschlagplatten mehr nerven!



san_andreas schrieb:


> Weils mit Deemax völlig problemlos funzt ?!


 ... ebenso wie mit den Crossmax bereits am Trailbike.


----------



## alex-66 (10. Mai 2013)

deemax-tubless !!! gefühlter Zeitraum mit Platten - lang lang her,
kann mich an keinen erinnern seit dem ich tubless fahre sind mittlerweile ca. 4 Jahre


----------



## Norman. (10. Mai 2013)

Ich hatte mit Deemax+Maxxis UST immer Platten... Ich konnt' darauf wetten, dass wenn ich nen neuen Mantel draufgezogen hab, der gleich wieder n Loch kriegt und ich nen Schlauch reinwurschteln kann. Ich bin wieder auf Schlauch umgestiegen


----------



## san_andreas (10. Mai 2013)

Löcher im UST ?


----------



## Norman. (10. Mai 2013)

Jop mir hats immer am Wulst Löcher reingestanzt... Und auf ne Tubelessfelge n Schlauch zu machen.. *******


----------



## alex-66 (10. Mai 2013)

Plastikreifenheber , hatte sowas bisher noch nie bei MAXXIS Reifen fahre auf all meinen Bikes Tubeless mit Swampthing bzw. Minion, Ardent und Larsen TT ohne Probleme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Norman. (11. Mai 2013)

Ich benutz nur Plastikreifenheber! Aber immer wenn ich neue Mäntel drauf hatte: zaack, warn Loch drin^^ Mit schlauf hab ich weniger probleme^^


----------



## bachmayeah (11. Mai 2013)

kenn ich auch so mit minilöchern in den reifen... aber damals gabs auch noch keine gescheite dichtmilch, die da hat abilfe schaffen können - oder ich wusste noch nichts davon.


----------



## san_andreas (12. Mai 2013)

Hatte weder bei den alten Deemax, noch bei den 823er Felgen, noch bei den silbernen Deemax, noch den Ultimates Probleme mit Löchern.
Die Reifen müssen halt halbwegs neu sein.


----------



## bachmayeah (13. Mai 2013)

zu viele Glassplitter auf dem Weg zur Eisdiele


----------



## Gixer (14. Mai 2013)

Servus,
ich brauche eure Hilfe !

Ich fahre derzeit ein 2012er Demo(schwarz/rot/gelb) und habe nun ein rahmentausch Angebot gegen ein 2012er M9 (neongelb)

Ich kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden !!!ð°ð°

Ich hatte schon das M3 und M6 und fand beide schon geil.
Aber das Demo rockt auch!

Gibt es hier vieleicht jemanden der auch beide Bikes kennt und mir bei der Entscheidung behilflich sein kann???ð©ð©ð©
GruÃ Jiri


----------



## Jester (14. Mai 2013)

demo gegen m9 worüber denkst du da noch nach


----------



## Gixer (15. Mai 2013)

Jester schrieb:


> demo gegen m9 worüber denkst du da noch nach



Weil das Demo hält schon funktioniert und über das M9 liest man halt so Sachen,was mir vor kommt als müsste man sehr viel Schrauben !


----------



## giosala1 (15. Mai 2013)

Hallo M9 Treiber,
ich hab ein kleines Problem mit meinem erst einmal gefahrenen M9 2013,
irrgendwas knarzt im Hinterbau, kann das die Titanfeder sein ?
Das Bike hat erst 5 Abfahrten auf dem Geiskopf.
Alle Schrauben kontolliert usw....
Als wenn die Feder verspannt wäre ...ist aber.
Und was macht ihr mit dem Angleset Steursatz ?
Das geknacke krieg ich auch mit Fett nie ganz weg. Lassen ? oder gleich rausschmeissen. 

Hat von euch schon mal die Huberbuchsen im Dämpfer verbaut ?

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Norman. (15. Mai 2013)

Hinten könnten das die variablen Chips in der Dämpferaufnahme sein  Die knacken gerne -.- 

Angleset entweder so verfetten, dass man kaum noch AngleSet sieht oder was andres rein.. Ich hab von Anfang an nen ChrisKing drin, weil ich auf sowas kein Bock hatte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giosala1 (16. Mai 2013)

Norman. schrieb:


> Hinten könnten das die variablen Chips in der Dämpferaufnahme sein  Die knacken gerne -.-
> 
> Angleset entweder so verfetten, dass man kaum noch AngleSet sieht oder was andres rein.. Ich hab von Anfang an nen ChrisKing drin, weil ich auf sowas kein Bock hatte



Problem gelöst. ..waren die Chips ....Fett rein und Ruhe ist.
Dem Steuersatz geb ich noch ne Chance.

Danke für die Tips


----------



## Daniöl (16. Mai 2013)

Ich hab dieses Jahr auch aufs Angleset gewechselt. Größter Fehler.
Lockert sich nach jeder Abfahrt... Nervt nur noch.

Habs mehrmals nach der Canecreek Anleitung Montiert. Erst ohne Fett, dann mit.
Entweder Knacken oder Lockern...


----------



## GEMINI-DH (16. Mai 2013)

Hab bis jetzt keine Probleme mit dem angelset aber die Chips muss ich nach jeden Park Besuch mit kupferpaste einschmieren


----------



## giosala1 (16. Mai 2013)

Den Steuersatz fahr ich einfach mal kaputt;-) 
dann kommt was anderes rein, das knacken von den Chips, find ich echt lästig. 
Trotzdem ein geiles Bike.
Das treib ich dem Hobbel schon noch aus


----------



## giosala1 (19. Mai 2013)

Servus und Hilfe

Mein M9 fast neu .... ich kriege die Karre nicht ruhig.
Irgendwas macht Lärm,
kann das evtl die Titanfeder sein die knarzzt.? Evtl zu viel Spiel und verkanntet sich leicht ?
Wenn ich das Bike belaste und die Feder berühre und dann entlaste spürt man das direkt an der Feder
Die Chips hatte ich schon raus, Schmiernippel vollgepumt,
alles Schrauben sind fest nach Drehmoment, 

Ich weiß mir keinen Rat mehr-- fahren tuts ja super --aber sonst schön langsam


----------



## xMARTINx (19. Mai 2013)

Ist knarzen beim m9 nicht normal ?;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giosala1 (19. Mai 2013)

Ich glaubs schon bald selber ....


----------



## Norman. (19. Mai 2013)

Also ich hatte es erst zuletzt beim Service... Das Ding wurde komplett in alle Einzelteile zerlegt, alle beweglichen Teile neu gefettet + SKF-Lager, und die Möhre knackt immernoch an allen Ecken und Kanten.. Knackt sie, gehts ihr gut


----------



## giosala1 (19. Mai 2013)

Na wenns so ist...dann Kauf ich ne Kanister Öl .
Dann bin i ja beruhigt wenns normal ist.
Hab ja nicht gewusst das gehört so.
Aber das Fahrerlebnis is einfach so geil.


----------



## giosala1 (20. Mai 2013)

Hallo,
wo gibt's Ersatzgleitlager für den Dämpfer fürs M9 für den CCdB
das untere bei meinem ist Bombenfest... 2mal gefahren


----------



## giosala1 (20. Mai 2013)

Hat jemand zufällig die Einbaumasse der Dämpferbuchsen zur Hand , würde mir gerne Huberbuchsen reinbauen in das Ding.
Danke schon mal im Vorraus


----------



## q_FTS_p (20. Mai 2013)

Steht auf der Intense Homepage.

Am besten aber selber ausmessen, dann passen die sicher.


----------



## Jester (22. Mai 2013)

Einfach bei Igus bestellen. Der Huber macht nix anderes


----------



## Daniöl (23. Mai 2013)

Kann mir jemand sagen, was ich für einen Gabelkonus/Crown Race für mein ZS49-ZS4/30 1° Offset Angleset brauche?

Hatte mir den bestellt, aber passt nicht...
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p29106_Gabelkonus-fuer-40er-Serie-52-30-40--.html


Danke schonmal


----------



## san_andreas (23. Mai 2013)

Was ist an dem falsch ?


----------



## Daniöl (24. Mai 2013)

Der ist viel größer als meiner... Ich war mir sicher, dass der passen muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (24. Mai 2013)

Hat Deine Gabel einen 1 1/8 oder tapered Schaft? Bei ersterem passt der Konus natürlich nicht.


----------



## san_andreas (24. Mai 2013)

Man muß doch nur den richtigen für 1 1/8 wählen.


----------



## Igetyou (24. Mai 2013)

Gabelkonus bei CC Angleset und 40er Series sind gleich!


----------



## Daniöl (24. Mai 2013)

Verdammt, gibts ja nicht, hab eine Fox 40 mit normalem 1 1/8 Schaft.
hab auch den Konus mit 30mm für 1 1/8 bestellt.

Ich schau heute Abend nochmal ob die mir den richtigen geschickt haben.

Danke Leute


----------



## 8664 (26. Mai 2013)

dp


----------



## 8664 (26. Mai 2013)

Daniöl schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, was ich für einen Gabelkonus/Crown Race für mein ZS49-ZS4/30 1° Offset Angleset brauche?
> 
> Hatte mir den bestellt, aber passt nicht...
> http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p29106_Gabelkonus-fuer-40er-Serie-52-30-40--.html
> ...


habe damals diesen bestellt zum angelset am M9!!

http://store.canecreek.com/p/40-crownrace-41-30-steel/headsets_parts_crown-races?pp=25 
oder
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Cane-Creek-40-Crownrace-1-1-8-41-30-Steel-/390456325310 (abildung nicht korrekt)

Cane Creek web shop:

Bearing-41MM-Black Oxide (pair)
40-CrownRace-41/30-Steel


----------



## Daniöl (29. Mai 2013)

Danke dir.

Paar kleinigkeiten geändert & ein Tuning für den RC4






Gute 16,1

Lg Daniel


----------



## 8664 (29. Mai 2013)

Bitte, hab mir ein radsatz gegönnt:

Dt 240 150/260gr
Mavic 721 2x590gr
sapim cx ray 300gr

schwalbe tube 2x190gr

2x Maxxis highroller II 42a 2.4

Und eine fox float 40 rc2


----------



## Daniöl (29. Mai 2013)

Eine Fox? Uh wie kannst du damit überhaupt fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 8664 (29. Mai 2013)

Sags dir in 3 wochen wenn sie da ist, aber wahrscheinlich wie auf wolkenðð
http://m.pinkbike.com/news/FOX-Air-40-video-2013.html


----------



## Daniöl (29. Mai 2013)

Haha, beim Gwin siehts eher nach einer Starrgabel als auf Wolken aus


----------



## san_andreas (29. Mai 2013)

@Daniöl: saugutes Bike !


----------



## Daniöl (30. Mai 2013)

Danke dir, bis auf das Drama mit dem Steuersatz ist es einfach perfekt!


----------



## alex-66 (30. Mai 2013)

habe mir auch die FOX 40 Air bestellt, @8664 wo haste bestellt ?


----------



## Norman. (30. Mai 2013)

Daniöl schrieb:


> Danke dir, bis auf das Drama mit dem Steuersatz ist es einfach perfekt!




AngleSet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (30. Mai 2013)

Daniöl schrieb:


> Danke dir, bis auf das Drama mit dem Steuersatz ist es einfach perfekt!



Mach dir doch einen K9 Winkelsteuersatz rein, bei dem rührt sich nix.


----------



## giosala1 (31. Mai 2013)

Mal ne Frage in die Runde.
Ist die Grunddämpfereinstellung ok vom CCdB ?
Bin bei dem Kackwetter noch nicht richtig zum fahren gekommen.
Ich hab so mit Klamotten 85kg.
Hinten die 400er Feder und vorn in der Fox die grüne drin,
vom Sag müßte es passen.
Würde mich interessieren wie ihr den Dämpfer so verändert habt.


----------



## 8664 (31. Mai 2013)

giosala1 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage in die Runde.
> Ist die Grunddämpfereinstellung ok vom CCdB ?
> Bin bei dem Kackwetter noch nicht richtig zum fahren gekommen.
> Ich hab so mit Klamotten 85kg.
> ...



1tes Bild settings, 2tes bild mit angabe von 85kg... ich würde nicht höher 450 gehen mit 9.5 inch federweg und radstand dämpfer anlenkung  mitte-mitte einstellen.


----------



## Igetyou (31. Mai 2013)

Ich wiege 85 kg fahrfertig.
Habe ne 450 k9 Feder drin mit sowenig federvorspannung wie möglich.
Abweichungen zu Grundeinstellung :
Etwas mehr lowspeed Compression
Etwas mehr lowspeed Rebound
Highspeed Compression und Rebound sind noch auf Werksangaben

In der Fox 40 fahre ich ne grüne Ti Feder
Lowspeedcompression fast zu
Highspeedcompression 3/4 drin
Federvorspannung mit 2 Klicks
K9 Axiallager verbaut und Öhlins Öl


----------



## 8664 (31. Mai 2013)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Ich wiege 85 kg fahrfertig.
> Habe ne 450 k9 Feder drin mit sowenig federvorspannung wie möglich.
> Abweichungen zu Grundeinstellung :
> Etwas mehr lowspeed Compression
> ...



und biste zufrieden?
ich fand das kleine ccdb büchlein gut dass es zum dämpfer oder hier zum runterladen gibt...
http://www.canecreek.com/resources/products/suspension/double-barrel/DB_Field_guide.pdf
falls dir das vorgegebene setup zuwenig zusagt..


----------



## giosala1 (31. Mai 2013)

Hallo Danke erstmal,
wenn das Wetter mal besser is,
dann probiere ich mal rum...


----------



## Daniöl (31. Mai 2013)

Norman. schrieb:


> AngleSet?



Ja...



san_andreas schrieb:


> Mach dir doch einen K9 Winkelsteuersatz rein, bei dem rührt sich nix.



Gibts ja nur in -2°


----------



## 8664 (31. Mai 2013)

Daniöl schrieb:


> Ja...
> 
> 
> 
> Gibts ja nur in -2°



dann
http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/full-headsets---most-common-sizes-10-c.asp

ging fix und er war da top qualität


----------



## Daniöl (31. Mai 2013)

Gibts den in -1°?
bzw welchen hast du dir geholt?


----------



## 8664 (31. Mai 2013)

Daniöl schrieb:


> Gibts den in -1°?
> bzw welchen hast du dir geholt?



diesen du kannst ihn ja 180° drehen +/- 
http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/10-degree-zs49---zs49---traditional-15-reducer-headset-30-p.asp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniöl (31. Mai 2013)

Danke dir!
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tkQLlKxyGLM"]X-Diaries - Julian und Tom - Bester Mann - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## san_andreas (31. Mai 2013)

K9 gibts auch in +-Grad. Bernhard fragen !


----------



## XtR3m3 (1. Juni 2013)

Habe mir nun auch ein M9 in RAW gebraucht gekauft. Nun sind dort einige Kratzer drin die ich gerne entfernen würde. Hat hier jemand Erfahrungen mit?


----------



## Daniöl (1. Juni 2013)

Was für Kratzer?


----------



## XtR3m3 (1. Juni 2013)

Oberflächliche leichte Kratzer


----------



## 8664 (1. Juni 2013)

da kannste de ganz tag kratzer entfernen in den nächsten 3mt... ich würds lassen und mehr fahren.


----------



## XtR3m3 (1. Juni 2013)

Haste wahrscheinlich recht, mich würde es halt interessieren. Man(n) kanns sich ja auch für den Winter aufheben


----------



## san_andreas (1. Juni 2013)

Hol dir Schleifvlies, funzt wunderbar.


----------



## The299 (2. Juni 2013)

Ist eig. schon was über einen Nachfolger des M9 bekannt und wann würdet ihr ihn erwarten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 8664 (2. Juni 2013)

sept-okt. oder anfang nächstes jahr ein c951. 
denke nicht wo sie ein m9 mit diesen grossen voluminösen rohren in carbon herstellen können....


----------



## Norman. (2. Juni 2013)

Ich glaub iwie nich, dass vom M9 ein Nachfolger kommt.. Eher eben ein c951, oder das 951 wird iwie anderst fortgeführt..


----------



## san_andreas (2. Juni 2013)

Ich fände das M9 trotzdem die schönere Basis für ein Plastikrad.


----------



## xMARTINx (2. Juni 2013)

Na ja neues 951 gibt es ja schon...


----------



## Igetyou (2. Juni 2013)

Santa Cruz V10 wurde doch auch aus Carbon gebaut.
V10 und M9 aus Carbon würden sich dann aber verdammt ähnlich sehen.


----------



## 8664 (2. Juni 2013)

M9 alu belassen wie ist, plus HT schrauben schlitz weg und g3 weg bei allen grössen. Der reach 1cm kürzer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Norman. (2. Juni 2013)

Carbon M9 glaub ich nich... Vielleicht gibt es mal noch, wie beim Demo, eine Geooptimierung aber viel wird da nichmehr kommen.. 951 bietet noch Grundlagen.. Evtl. auch was ganz neues?!


----------



## Igetyou (2. Juni 2013)

Warum reach kürzer? Der reach ist eher klein beim M9


----------



## Daniöl (3. Juni 2013)

Ich meine irgendwo schon gelesen zu haben, das Jeff ein M9c plant

edit:

Hier wenigstens schon mal mit carbon link


----------



## Christiaan (3. Juni 2013)

Daniöl schrieb:


> Ich meine irgendwo schon gelesen zu haben, das Jeff ein M9c plant
> 
> edit:
> 
> Hier wenigstens schon mal mit carbon link



Link im Bild ist Alu.

Hab von gute kwelle gehors das plan war ein carbon M9 zu entwickeln, aber das das erst mal ausgestellt ist......


----------



## san_andreas (3. Juni 2013)




----------



## Daniöl (3. Juni 2013)

Nix Alu.


----------



## iRider (3. Juni 2013)

Jo Christiaan, Daniöl hat recht. Alu Link schaut so wie im Link.

http://fanatikbike.com/merchant/1547/images/zoom/m9-top-link1.jpg


----------



## hacke242 (7. Juni 2013)

ui, innenverlegte Züge! ich bin gespannt.


----------



## Daniöl (8. Juni 2013)

Frag mich wo die oben rein gehen,
Die öffnung unten könnte man bei den aktuellen rahmen ja selber nachträglich machen


----------



## XtR3m3 (8. Juni 2013)

Mir ist heute an mein Unterrohr wohl ein etwas dickerer Steinbrocken geflogen. Nun habe ich dort eine ca. 1Cent große Delle. Kann das zu Problemen führen? Was meint ihr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Igetyou (8. Juni 2013)

Macht nix


----------



## 8664 (9. Juni 2013)

ne, das gehört sich so.


----------



## XtR3m3 (9. Juni 2013)

Na da bin ich ja beruhigt. Mal in Zukunft nen alten Reifen montieren


----------



## 8664 (9. Juni 2013)

ne, bischen carbon dran kleben...


----------



## XtR3m3 (9. Juni 2013)

Danke, werde mir bei Zelvy wohl nen Carbon Unterrohrschutz kaufen. Nicht ganz billig, aber besser als nichts und passgenau scheints auch noch zu sein


----------



## san_andreas (9. Juni 2013)

Hol dir einen von Rockguardz, gute Quali, schneller Versand.


----------



## XtR3m3 (9. Juni 2013)

Danke eben bestellt


----------



## san_andreas (10. Juni 2013)

Bitte, gerne.


----------



## hacke242 (10. Juni 2013)

Dorado rein und Fox ist raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Igetyou (10. Juni 2013)

Schönes Ding!


----------



## xMARTINx (10. Juni 2013)

Sehr geil


----------



## Daniöl (14. Juni 2013)

Mal wieder was langweiliges in Raw.







16,1 kg und eigentlich gibt es grad nichts mehr zu ändern.


----------



## XtR3m3 (14. Juni 2013)

Ich finds geil


----------



## Igetyou (14. Juni 2013)

Schönes Gerät zum laschen


----------



## 8664 (14. Juni 2013)

sexy beast. keep rocking!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Igetyou (20. Juni 2013)

Hallo M9er

Habe gestern mein Bike mal ordentlich gewartet.

Wollte dann mal den mittleren Radstand ausprobieren, welchervia G3 Dropouts verstellt werden kann.

Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass sich die Schraubverbindungin dem gefrästen Aluteil mitdrehte.

Ich musste  also vonhinten mit einem Schraubendreher mit mittiger Ausfräsung (Schlitzmutterndreher)gegenkontern damit ich die Schraubverbindung lösen konnte. Angezogen habe ichdamals die Dropouts mit 8nm.

Hattet ihr auch schon einmal die Problematik?

Wisst ihr Abhilfe. Normalerweise sollte der Ausbau auch ohnegegenkontern durchführbar sein.


*Problem gelöst!*
*Kettenblattschraubenwerkzeug heißt das Zauberwort.*


----------



## Globalplayer (20. Juni 2013)

Hatte ich schon beim 951. Aber das ist doch an sich kein Konstruktionsproblem würde ich sagen. Oder soll das laut Hersteller ohne gegenhalten funktionieren?


----------



## san_andreas (20. Juni 2013)

Sind das nicht im Prinzip Kettenblattschrauben ? Die sind doch zum Gegenhalten gedacht.


----------



## Igetyou (20. Juni 2013)

Am Anfang hat es ohne gegenhalten funktioniert.
Aber ihr habt Recht. Es sind im Prinzip längere Kettenschrauben und diese müssen auch gekontert werden.
Habe mir jetzt das passende Werkzeug bestellt.


----------



## ferrris (10. Juli 2013)

Hätte noch nen kompletten Originalen Decal Satz in schwarz abzugeben >pn


----------



## Deleted 95328 (14. Juli 2013)

hat jmd nen Tipp wie ich die Shoulder bolts lösen kann? bekomm die einfach nicht auf...


----------



## Daniöl (14. Juli 2013)

die sind gesichert, beim ersten mal lösen muss man sich schon richtig reinhängen, wenn du kein aldi werkzeug hast, sollte sich aber nix fehlen. einfach mal richtig fest hinlangen


----------



## alex-66 (14. Juli 2013)

halt ein Fön ran und dann mit Kraft, bei mir gingen Sie dann runter


----------



## TigersClaw (14. Juli 2013)

Und vor dem Einschrauben ordentlich entfetten und Schraubensicherung drauf, sonst lösen sie sich recht schnell.


----------



## Deleted 95328 (15. Juli 2013)

prima danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giosala1 (15. Juli 2013)

Hallo Leute,
Haben die Flips bei euch auch Spiel obwohl fest angezogen ?
Davon kommt auch gelengtlich da gehaßte Knacken .
Was kann man da machen ? Die Einsätze erneuern oder einfach ignorieren.
Mit Kupferpaste ist das Ding ja relativ still - aber geht  das auf Dauer nicht kaputt ?


----------



## bachmayeah (15. Juli 2013)

Einfetten und Loctite Schraubensicherung? Afaik sollte für die Nutzung von Loctite alles fettfrei sein...


----------



## Daniöl (16. Juli 2013)

Aber da steht doch ENTfetten


----------



## Jester (16. Juli 2013)

giosala1 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> Haben die Flips bei euch auch Spiel obwohl fest angezogen ?
> Davon kommt auch gelengtlich da gehaßte Knacken .
> Was kann man da machen ? Die Einsätze erneuern oder einfach ignorieren.
> Mit Kupferpaste ist das Ding ja relativ still - aber geht  das auf Dauer nicht kaputt ?



Mach doch einfach etwas Teflonband drum


----------



## bachmayeah (16. Juli 2013)

Daniöl schrieb:


> Aber da steht doch ENTfetten



Wer lesen kann....sorry


----------



## Soulbrother (16. Juli 2013)

...  Henning wir werden alt,hab gerade genau dasselbe (falsch) gelesen wie du und wollt auch schon was sagen


----------



## bachmayeah (16. Juli 2013)

Zeit für ne Brille? Oder einfach iPad anstelle iPhone benutzen...


----------



## Daniöl (16. Juli 2013)

Ich glaub es liegt nicht an eurem Alter, ich war auch kurz davor was zu schreiben, habs dann aber nochmal Kontrolle gelesen


----------



## ActionGourmet (17. Juli 2013)

Sorry ich habs mit der Suche nicht gefunden. Welche Typenbezeichnung haben die Lager beim M9 2013 (Also neue Wippe). Schon mal Dake für Eure antworten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chiefrock (20. Juli 2013)

Hallo Leute,
überlege mir einen neuen Dämpfer einzubauen.
Entweder Fox DHX RC4 oder CC Double Barrel. 

Hat jemand zufällig mal beide Dämpfer im M9 vergleichen können? Was spicht für den Einen, was gegen den Anderen?

Würde mich freuen, wenn Ihr ein paar Eindrücke schildern könntet. 

Danke und viele Grüße.


----------



## Deleted 95328 (24. Juli 2013)

Hab die shoulder bolts gelöst bekommen, bis auf eine, die hats zerrissen :/ wo bekomm ich sowas her ?


----------



## giosala1 (24. Juli 2013)

chiefrock schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> überlege mir einen neuen Dämpfer einzubauen.
> Entweder Fox DHX RC4 oder CC Double Barrel.
> 
> ...



Servus - ich probiere im Moment den cane Creek Air  und muß sagen - das Bike fährt sich damit ( meiner Meinung ) sehr gut.


----------



## chiefrock (24. Juli 2013)

Marvgollum schrieb:


> Hab die shoulder bolts gelöst bekommen, bis auf eine, die hats zerrissen :/ wo bekomm ich sowas her ?



http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbikes/ersatzteile.cfm?gnr=25


----------



## Deleted 95328 (25. Juli 2013)

Prima Danke !


----------



## chiefrock (26. Juli 2013)

Sagt mal Leute, 
benötige ich zum aus und wieder einpressen der Lager eine spezielle Lagerpresse? Der Specihändler, dem ich das in Auftrag geben wollte meinte, dass es sein kann, dass er das gar nicht machen kann, da er vermutlich nicht die richtigen Werkzeuge dafür hat. 

Jetzt überlege ich, ob ich mir vielleicht selber so ein Ding besorgen soll.

Danke und Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniöl (26. Juli 2013)

Gewindestange ausm baumarkt + Muttern + passende Unterlegscheiben und ein Schraubstock, hat bei mir gut funktioniert


----------



## alleswirdgut (26. Juli 2013)

Was sich zum ein oder auspressen auch immer gut anbietet sin die Nüsse aus dem Ratschenkasten. Gewindestange ist gute Idee! Aber bitte beim einpressen sorgfältig darauf achten das nicht schräg eingezogen wird!!


----------



## Daniöl (26. Juli 2013)

ja deshalb die ersten paar mm mit dem schraubstock einpressen, dann ist es 100% gerade


----------



## chiefrock (27. Juli 2013)

Danke für die Tipps.
Ein Schraubstock fällt bei mir schon klar unter Spezialwerkzeug. 

Werde das nächste Woch mal selber probieren. Falls nicht, dann lest Ihr sich mal wieder von mir. 

Grüße.


----------



## TigersClaw (27. Juli 2013)

Ich habe zum Aus- und Einpressen das Shimano Werkzeug für BB92 Pressfit Innenlager benutzt. Das Ding besteht aus einer M10 Gewindestange und grossen Endstücken die nicht kippen können. Verkanten passiert damit nicht.

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p34453_Innenlagerwerkzeug-TL-BB12-Modell-2013-.html


----------



## alex-66 (7. August 2013)

Habe bei mir die oberen Lager (Umlenkung/Rahmendreieck) mal gewechselt SKF (6001), nach sorgfältigen Aus- und Einpressen hab ich nun ein leichtes knacken nach ca. 2cm Einfederung als wenn ne Kugel im Lager fehlt, ist der Punkt überwunden federt es geschmeidig weiter.
Ebenfalls hab ich noch Huber Buchsen mir für den CCDB geholt, die Buchsen sind ja relativ locker auf der Hülse kann das vielleicht davon kommen ?


----------



## giosala1 (7. August 2013)

Hallo zusammen, brauche  das Drehmoment für die beiden M6 Sschrauben unten auf der linken Seite. Die beiden die die Lagerachsen  kontern.
Danke schon mal


----------



## giosala1 (7. August 2013)

Da könnten die Flips sein...war bei mir auch ...an einer Stelle knacken dann wieder Ruhe...Evtl die Dinger mit Kupferpaste einbauen...bei m9 gibt seit Wochen Ruhe


----------



## Norman. (7. August 2013)

So auch mal wieder ne technische Frage von mir... Und zwar knarzt mein Intense an allen Ecken und Enden.. Bevor ich das Teil auseinandernehm wollte ich mal nach bekannten Stellen fragen, damit ich da bissl systematisch vorgehen kann.. Also das Steuerlager ist auf jeden Fall an dem Orchester beteiligt... Was könnte es noch sein?

Gruß Norman


----------



## Christiaan (8. August 2013)

Travel chips im unterlink, Unterlink selbst, G3 dropouts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Norman. (8. August 2013)

besten dank


----------



## 2378TCDD (8. August 2013)

Also Knarzursache No. 1 sind (zumindes bei mir die Flipchips(hab di asymetrischen drin)). Behelfe mir mit Teflonfett, welches ich mit Teflon PFA Pulver (für Pulverlackierung) gepimpt habe . Hält einige Tage knarzfrei! Kupferpaste passt sicher auch...wenn auch korrosionstechnisch suboptimal...zumindest theoretisch....  Wichtig zuvor entfetten und ev Sand mit 400er Schmiergelpapier weg machen....hat zumindest bei mir geholfen.....


----------



## 8664 (16. August 2013)

hier mal meine beste version des M9.


----------



## Mr.888 (21. August 2013)

Hallo 
Ich Überlege mir für nächste Saison ein M9 anzuschaffen welche Rahmen größe sollte ich nehmen? bei 1,88m Größe


----------



## 8664 (21. August 2013)

Mr.888 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich Überlege mir für nächste Saison ein M9 anzuschaffen welche Rahmen größe sollte ich nehmen? bei 1,88m Größe



Large aber M kann auch gehen...


----------



## Daniöl (22. August 2013)

Würde L nehmen, bin 1,80 und fahre M


----------



## Trailrider78 (23. August 2013)

Fährt jemand nen M9 mit Luftdämpfer z.B Vivid R2C ? Welches Tune braucht das M9 ?


----------



## Christiaan (26. August 2013)

Trailrider78 schrieb:


> Fährt jemand nen M9 mit Luftdämpfer z.B Vivid R2C ? Welches Tune braucht das M9 ?



Die Ich kenne haben alle M/M


----------



## Monster666 (26. August 2013)

kommt auf die Federwegseinstellung drauf an

8.5 und 9 " ist definitiv M/M
in der 9.5" einstellung könnte sogar ein M/H gefahren werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sepnetix (26. August 2013)

Hi Leute 

HÃ¤tte eine Frage an Euch .

Meinem Kollegen ist der Hinterbau an 3 Stellen gerissen am M9 2012 Model jetzt wollte ich euch Fragen ob jemand von Euch noch einen Hinterbau fÃ¼r das M9 hÃ¤tte ?

Garantie ist so ne sache da er Privat von Privat gekauft wurde und somit die Garantie erlischt.

Einzeln Neu Kaufen ist recht Teuer mit 750 â¬.


----------



## san_andreas (26. August 2013)

750 Tacken ? Denen brennt wohl der Hut !

Demo fahren ! Da gibts bei sowas einen neuen Rahmen !


----------



## q_FTS_p (28. August 2013)

Dafür ists halt ein Demo und kein M9...


----------



## Daniöl (28. August 2013)

Krass, hab noch nie was von einem gerissenen Hinterbau am M9 gehört.
Was wiegt der typ?


----------



## sepnetix (28. August 2013)

Daniöl schrieb:


> Krass, hab noch nie was von einem gerissenen Hinterbau am M9 gehört.
> Was wiegt der typ?



100 mit kompletter Combo


----------



## alex-66 (28. August 2013)

da hab ich ja noch Luft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (28. August 2013)

san_andreas schrieb:


> 750 Tacken ? Denen brennt wohl der Hut !
> 
> Demo fahren ! Da gibts bei sowas einen neuen Rahmen !



Schwachsinn. Den bekommste bei Speci als Zweitbesitzer genauso wenig wie bei Intense. Und wenn, dann für noch mehr Geld.


----------



## sepnetix (28. August 2013)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Schwachsinn. Den bekommste bei Speci als Zweitbesitzer genauso wenig wie bei Intense. Und wenn, dann für noch mehr Geld.



Richtig arbeite bei Specialized Dealer und dass ist leider die warheit


----------



## TigersClaw (28. August 2013)

sepnetix schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> 
> Hätte eine Frage an Euch .
> 
> ...



Hast Du schon bei grossen Intense Händlern angefragt, CRC, JensonUSA und so?


----------



## sepnetix (28. August 2013)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Hast Du schon bei grossen Intense Händlern angefragt, CRC, JensonUSA und so?



Stehen in verhandlung mit Intense CH ( Schweiz ) schaut gut aus bis jetzt  

Haptrahmen ist schon Nagelneu jetzt noch der Hinterbau und dann ist das Ganze Intense
M9 nagelneu 

Steht wenn der Hinterbau da ist zum verkauf .

2012 / 2013 in Raw in L bei interesse melden


----------



## san_andreas (28. August 2013)

sepnetix schrieb:


> Richtig arbeite bei Specialized Dealer und dass ist leider die warheit



Hab ich anders erlebt...mit Rechnung kein Thema, wenn der Händler ok ist.


----------



## Daniöl (28. August 2013)

sepnetix schrieb:


> 100 mit kompletter Combo



Und "just riding along" oder übler einschlag?


----------



## ferrris (29. August 2013)

mich würde es interessieren wie der gebrochene hinterbau aussieht?


----------



## agrohardtail (29. August 2013)

Mr.888 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich Überlege mir für nächste Saison ein M9 anzuschaffen welche Rahmen größe sollte ich nehmen? bei 1,88m Größe



da hab ich doch was für dich im bikemarkt stehen


----------



## MoNu (30. August 2013)

so bin mal umgestiegen von 951 zum m9


----------



## Jester (30. August 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniöl (31. August 2013)

Sehr schön!


----------



## giosala1 (11. September 2013)

Hallo M9 Gemeinde,

Ich habe mir eine 2013er Dorado gegöhnt, in mein M9, 
mir kommt es vor als wenn das Teil höher baut als die 40er Fox - kann das sein????.
Wer hat die auch drin ? Und wieviel Spacer habt ihr unter Brücke . Ich habe den CaneCreek Steuersatz drin, Standrohre höher gesetzt?  . Mir kommt der Lenker in die Quere . Geht an den Verschlusskappen der Gabel an. Renthal Vorbau dran
Schon mal vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## san_andreas (11. September 2013)

Die Brücken kann man doch in gewissem Rahmen verschieben.


----------



## MoNu (11. September 2013)

Ich habe 5 mm spacer drunter und die untere Brücke so hoch wie es geht


----------



## ActionGourmet (12. September 2013)

Du brauchst einen 50mm Vorbau, damit Du die Gabelrohre weiter hoch schieben kannst. Ich hatte auch das Problem. Neuer Vorbau und es passt.


----------



## giosala1 (12. September 2013)

Ich probiere nal nen Cromag. ..


----------



## MoNu (13. September 2013)

Mal gucken ob das so klappt


----------



## chiefrock (13. September 2013)

Vermute du meinst den mud guard. 
Hab da dieses Neopren Ding rum gemacht, dass eigentlich an die Gabel gehört. 

Den mud guard habe ich mal dran gehalten und er hat mir gar nicht gefallen. Dieses Neopren-Teil sieht deutlich besser aus und macht bisher 0 Probleme.

Grüße.


----------



## alex-66 (13. September 2013)

hab ich wie chiefrock auch gemacht, sieht besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giosala1 (18. September 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
wer von euch hat auch den Cane Creek Steuersatz rausgeschmissen ?
Hätte einen anzugeben, kann das geknacke und Einstelldrama nicht haben ?


----------



## Norman. (18. September 2013)

Hab mir von Anfang an nen Chris King einbauen lassen


----------



## giosala1 (26. September 2013)

Bei mir am Anfang auch nicht,
andere Gabel einbauund der Zirkus ging...aber ich hab nen Reverse rein..und Ruhe.
Brauch die Verstellmöglichkeiten nicht wirklich


----------



## san_andreas (27. September 2013)

Naja, viele haben halt Probleme mit dem CC.


----------



## IkilledKenny (29. September 2013)

Hey,
würde meinen Rahmen gerne in dem Apple Green pulvern lassen in dem es auch das M9 gab. Kann mir jemand von euch vielleicht zufällig den Ral code davon geben oder zumindest von einem sehr ähnlichem Grün?

greeez


----------



## agrohardtail (3. Oktober 2013)

also mien cane creek läuft seit mehr als 2 jahren problemlos. kein einstelldrama, kein knacken, keine macken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SOX (3. November 2013)

agrohardtail schrieb:


> also mien cane creek läuft seit mehr als 2 jahren problemlos. kein einstelldrama, kein knacken, keine macken.



Hab auch den CC drin und da knackt nix.


----------



## MoNu (12. November 2013)

So schlecht Wetter ist da und Langeweile. Also wird das m9 erstmal wieder aufarbeiten. 




Es kommt noch:
 Carbon Unterrohrschutz
 Neue Decals
 Neuer Kettenstrebenschutz
 Titanfeder


----------



## gigo (12. November 2013)

Echt super, dein M9! Freu mich schon auf Bilder vom wieder aufgebauten Bike!


----------



## san_andreas (12. November 2013)

Der große Bruder von deinem.

Sauuschöner Rahmen !


----------



## gigo (12. November 2013)

Stimmt! Ich behalt's jetzt übrigens doch - hänge zu sehr dran


----------



## san_andreas (13. November 2013)




----------



## MoNu (13. November 2013)

Ohman ohman was da alles so zum vorschein kommt wenn man den Rahmen mal so richtig sauber gemacht hat und poliert hat. Tausende Mini Kratzer. Aber die Politur war stärker! 
Jetzt hoffe ich mal das die neuen teile mal so langsam eintreffen. 

So ein AM intense in der gleichen Farbe fehlt mir auch noch


----------



## gigo (13. November 2013)

Die Farbe ist echt unschlagbar gut! Mit was haste den Rahmen denn poliert?


----------



## MoNu (13. November 2013)

Ich habe ganz normale Politur genommen, wo ein etwas hÃ¶herer Schleifmittelanteil drin ist als bei normalen Politur mitteln. Habe ich aber auch nur genommen da ich einige steinschlÃ¤ge im Unterrohr hatte. Und dann habe ich nen Baumwolltuch genommen und ordentlich von hand poliertâ¦


----------



## san_andreas (14. November 2013)

Welche Politur ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoNu (16. November 2013)

Von nigrin hartwachs Politur. 

So die Titanfeder ist schon mal eingebaut  





Der kettenstrebenschutz ist auch schon fertig.


----------



## MoNu (16. November 2013)

So mal im ganzen

Die decals fehlen noch und der Unterrohrschutz


----------



## gigo (16. November 2013)

Spitze! Würde Minimal-Beklebung wie bei meinem Uzzi gut finden!


----------



## MoNu (16. November 2013)

Es kommt noch ein komplett neuer decal Satz in schwarz drauf. Ist heute leider nicht mehr gekommen


----------



## joe1981 (16. November 2013)

hier mal mein Hobel


----------



## ocwhizzkid (20. November 2013)

hi, sorry für ie blöde frage aber ich finde auf der schnellen nichts. dämpfer einbaulänge vom m9 und v10.4  ist jeweils 240x76 oder irre ich mich?

danke


----------



## giosala1 (20. November 2013)

240x76 past


----------



## bachmayeah (21. November 2013)

starkes m9 (das in worksblue)


----------



## klana_radikala (23. November 2013)

hey leute, da in nächster zeit bei mir auch ein m9 ins haus kommt hätte ich n paar fragen an euch, hab leider grad keine zeit die 129 seiten hier und die 80 im intense forum zu durchblättern, aber vl seit ihr ja so freundlich 


frage: hat hier schonmal jemand versucht eine straitline silent guide ans m9 zu schrauben?

edit: lösung für die frage mitm vivid air ab ich auf seite 127 grad gefunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ActionGourmet (23. November 2013)

sollte passen, hab ich glaube ich schon gesehen. Ist aber nur eine Erinnerung, ich kann auch falsch liegen.


----------



## klana_radikala (24. November 2013)

ok, spätestens nachdem ichs versucht habe werd ich schlauer sein


----------



## Deleted 162005 (24. November 2013)

ich fahr die Straitline Silent Guide am M9 
(ohne Probleme)
Moped:


----------



## klana_radikala (24. November 2013)

schönes m9, auch mit potatoe pick, trozdem von der falschen seite geknipst 

tune M/M passt schon fürs M9 bei nem vivid air, oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## PremiumNick (24. November 2013)

Tim-- schrieb:


> ich fahr die Straitline Silent Guide am M9
> (ohne Probleme)
> Moped:



Bitte mal ein gescheites Foto machen! Glaube hinter dem schlechten Foto versteckt sich ein super Rad.


----------



## oOPaLzOo (24. November 2013)

Hi, ich würde gern mein rotes M9 in werksblau lackieren lassen. Weis jemand wie und ob ich an die Farbe komme, und wer oder wo ich den dann lackieren lassen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 162005 (26. November 2013)

PremiumNick schrieb:


> Bitte mal ein gescheites Foto machen! Glaube hinter dem schlechten Foto versteckt sich ein super Rad.


Besser ?


----------



## klana_radikala (27. November 2013)

zumindest schon mal besser als das vorige ^^


----------



## MoNu (28. November 2013)

Done


----------



## gigo (29. November 2013)

Echt gut geworden! Gerade die Kombi mit Dorado finde ich einfach spitze!

OT: wo findet man denn Angaben zu den verbauten Lagertypen bei Intense-Rahmen? Kam im Uzzi-Thread leider nicht so recht weiter...


----------



## klana_radikala (29. November 2013)

mir hats ohne decals besser gefallen, schaut aber auch so noch echt gut aus 

so einen unterrohrschutz muss ich mir auch noch besorgen.

hab gestern auf die schnelle noch mein neues abgelichtet, natürlich nur schnell schnell und mit dem handy, aber man bekommt schon nen ganz guten eindruck davon






bessere fotos kommen wen die titan offset buchsen und der dämpfer (vivid air, wird grad umgeshimmt) da sind.

der vorbau wird auch noch geändert, entweder in 10mm oder 28mm länge

edit: die ganze schalterei fliegt auch noch, schön langsam wirds schwierig noch gute 9fach schaltwerke zu finden und das lx ist unwürdig


----------



## san_andreas (29. November 2013)

Warum fängst du denn gleich mit Offset Buchsen an ?


----------



## klana_radikala (29. November 2013)

weil ich die zum rahmen dazu bekomme und normale müsste ich erst besorgen.
außerdem ist ein sixpack steuersatz verbaut und die seriemäßigen 64° sind mir nen tick zu steil. wollte ja beim scalp auch unter die 63° gehen


----------



## q_FTS_p (30. November 2013)

klana_radikala schrieb:


> außerdem ist ein sixpack steuersatz verbaut und die seriemäßigen 64° sind mir nen tick zu steil. wollte ja beim scalp auch unter die 63° gehen





Naja, so kann man des jetzt auch nicht vergleichen. Beim M9 fährt man ja ein Eck mehr Sag. Das macht die Kiste dann schon schön flach.
Außerdem is dir der Rahmen ja etwas zu lang, was ich so mitbekommen hab. Deshalb is ein noch flacheres und damit längeres Radl wahrscheinlich ned unbedingt die beste Lösung; vor allem, wenn du wirklich sowas wie einen 10mm Vorbau fahren willst.


----------



## klana_radikala (30. November 2013)

kommt drauf an mit welcher federwegseinstellung man unterwegs ist. die paar mm mehr sag im vergleich zum scalp sind leicht zu verkraften und werden sich nicht sooo arg auswirken, im zweifel kann ich auch einfach wieder die rohre von der boxxer tiefer klemmen und die flache brücke montiern, dann relativiert sich das ganze auch wieder.

also kann ich einfach mal ein 10x schaltwerk auf ein komplettes 9x system setzen? gibts da keine probleme mit der kette, kasette, dem kettenblatt oder dem schalthebel?


----------



## san_andreas (30. November 2013)

Bei Sram geht wohl, denke ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klana_radikala (30. November 2013)

naja ich hab einen 9x saint shifter, saint kb und 9x kasette. aber versuchen kann mans ja.
hab mitterweile mal n bisschen gestöbert und raus gefunden dass es noch diverse online shops gibt die 9x schaltwerke verkloppen, schade nur dass es die nicht mit shadow+ gibt


----------



## klana_radikala (30. November 2013)

find ich gut, danke!


----------



## bachmayeah (1. Dezember 2013)

mnm schrieb:


> Du kannst jedes Schaltwerk dran bauen die Rasterung für die Gänge sind im Schalthebel und nicht im Schaltwerk !



das stimmt - wenn ich mich richtig erinnere - so glaube ich nicht ganz. das liegt doch auch am "Übersetzungsverhätnis", oder? Ein Shimano 9fach Stifter wird z.B. mit einem Sram x0 RD nicht zusammen passen. 
und 10 fach schaltwerk auf nen 9fach-Rest? 
Kann sein dass die 9fach Kette zu breit für den Schaltwerkskäfig ist.
Und Shimano ohne Shadow+ ? Für mich persönlich ziemlicher Abturn...


----------



## MoNu (1. Dezember 2013)

So endlich mal raus aus dem Keller


----------



## klana_radikala (1. Dezember 2013)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> und 10 fach schaltwerk auf nen 9fach-Rest?
> Kann sein dass die 9fach Kette zu breit für den Schaltwerkskäfig ist.



genau das ist auch meine sorge


----------



## q_FTS_p (1. Dezember 2013)

Bin ein 10-fach ZEE Schaltwerk mit einem 9-fach SRAM Schalthebel gefahren und das ging recht sauber. Mit 9-fach Kette und Kassette.
Das Schaltwerk selber fand ich aber nicht so super, war ziemlich schnell an den Verbindungsstellen ausgeschlagen und hat sich dann während der Fahrt einfach mal verabschiedet. 
Mein altes Saint konnte ich dann mit den übrigen Teilen des ZEE wieder fit bekommen und das hält seitdem wieder super.


----------



## klana_radikala (1. Dezember 2013)

das blaue hätte ich clean gelassen, aber muss ja dem besitzer gefallen 

na wen das mit zee funktioniert bin ich ja schon mal zufrieden und weiß was ich dran schraube (saint) ^^


----------



## GEMINI-DH (6. Dezember 2013)




----------



## ActionGourmet (6. Dezember 2013)

sehr schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gigo (6. Dezember 2013)

Edler Fuhrpark - einfach spitze!


----------



## q_FTS_p (6. Dezember 2013)

@GEMINI-DH : Wie findest du den ITS Edge (2.35 oder 2.5?) am Vorderrad? Ein Vergleich zum Highroller (1/2) wär interessant.


----------



## PremiumNick (6. Dezember 2013)

mnm schrieb:


> Shimano hat ein Übersetzungsverhältnis von 1:2 , Sram 1:1 Markenübergreifend sollte man natürlich nicht mischen !
> Es gibt zwar Sram Schalthebel die auf Shimano abgestimmt sind allerdings gehören die wegen ihrer Qualität eher an Kinderräder statt an ein M9 !



10 fach Schimano und 9 Fach SRAM haben das gleiche Übersetzungsverhältnis.


----------



## GEMINI-DH (7. Dezember 2013)

Finde die its Edge 2,5 sind Top hatte zuvor ardends da hat's am grip gefehlt und davor immer highroller da war mir der Rollwiederstand zu groß


----------



## xChrisx (8. Dezember 2013)

hey leute  denke darüber nach mir ein m9 als racebike zu holen.empfehlt ihr bei 1.80 lieber ne M oder ne L?
danke schonmal im vorraus


----------



## alex-66 (8. Dezember 2013)

M reicht aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## usharhai (18. Dezember 2013)

alex-66 schrieb:


> M reicht aus


Würde ich jetzt nicht so sagen, ist geschmacksache. Ich bin 1.75 und fahre ein M9 in Grösse M, da könnte bei 1.80 ein L schon passen.


----------



## alex-66 (18. Dezember 2013)

bin 1,83 und in unseren Regionen (D/AT) reicht "mir" persönlich ein M aus, wer auf Highspeed ala Whistler oder Hafjell aus ist kann sicher mit einem L etwas mehr Laufruhe erwarten


----------



## chiefrock (19. Dezember 2013)

M


----------



## LukePluss (23. Dezember 2013)

Hey,
Kennt wer den Reach Wert von nem Intense 951 in L?

Gruß Lukas


----------



## klana_radikala (27. Dezember 2013)

tag leute, ich hab mal wieder ne frage:
ist hier schon mal jemand den vivid air mit dem low tune auf der compression im m9 gefahren?
hab den dämpfer grad vom service in schweinfurt zurück bekommen und die jungs waren nicht fähig das teil umzushimmmen.

oder glaubt ihr dass man über die progressions einstellung vom rahmen die fehlende hsc ausgleichen kann um durchschläge zu vermeiden?
wie stark ist die progression eigentlich in der mittleren einstellung?


----------



## xMARTINx (27. Dezember 2013)

Ne direkte Antwort kann ich dir nicht geben aber flatout oder direkt beim Service ist umshimmen kein Problem


----------



## klana_radikala (28. Dezember 2013)

der dämpfer war beim service in schweinfurt (sram), weil mir die jungs in Ö gesagt haben die machen das. aber anscheinend hatten sie keine lust, jetzt werd ichs entweder selbst machen oder zu sport import schicken, oooder wen ich hier eine ordendliche antwort bekomme mal versuchen den dämpfer mit dem low tune zu fahren


----------



## xMARTINx (28. Dezember 2013)

Ja normalerweise machen die das. Hatte der mir von sram auch in wibe genau so gesagt. Wer weis was das für einer bearbeitet hat


----------



## robbi87 (2. Januar 2014)

Also ich hab mir auch ein M9 gegönnt, Gebraucht und wollte nun gern alle Lager neu machen!
Kann mir jemand sagen ob die Intense Lager was taugen oder ob man lieber auf andere Lager setzen sollte?


----------



## chiefrock (2. Januar 2014)

Hallo Leute!
Mal ne Frage zum Rear Travel Adjustment. Frage hier, da das manual, das ich besitze leider nur ein sehr unscharfes Bild zeigt, welches Teilweise sogar über dem darin enthaltenden Text liegt. 
Möchte den Federweg mal ne Nummer kleiner fahren. Soweit ich das manual verstehe, muss ich dazu die hinteren Flip Chips so einsetzen, dass ich die Dämpferschraube in die oberste Position reindrehe, richtig? Soweit so gut. Aber in welcher Position gehört der Dämpfer dann vorne rein. Auch in die oberste Position? Das geht aus meinem manual leider nicht hervor. 

Wie immer Danke und Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoNu (2. Januar 2014)

Hi die vorderen Montage Positionen haben mit der Länge des Federwegs nix Zutun. Dort ändert man lediglich die Progression vom Hinterbau verhalte


----------



## chiefrock (2. Januar 2014)

Oh man... wer lesen kann... es steht ja selbst in meinen manual deutlich drinne ...
-->To decrease progression or ‘flatten the shock curve’:

Na manchmal sieht man den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht.
Heiß also, ich muss nix außer die Position der Flip Chips ändern?!?

Grüße.


----------



## MoNu (2. Januar 2014)

*Genau so sieht's aus!!! *


----------



## klana_radikala (3. Januar 2014)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Ja normalerweise machen die das. Hatte der mir von sram auch in wibe genau so gesagt. Wer weis was das für einer bearbeitet hat



hab den wisch von den jungs noch mal gelesen und mal mit meinem händler geredet, die jungs haben ihn angerufen wegen meinem dämpfer und ihm extra nochmal gesagt dass sie das nicht machen, frei nach dem motto: kauf dir doch nen neuen!


----------



## Dennis88 (7. Januar 2014)

Hallo,
ich bin am überlegen mir ein Intense 951 oder M9 zuzulegen...

zu welchem  würdet ihr mir raten?
ich bin so eher ein mittelschneller Fahrer und hab auch spaß daran ein wenig zu stylen bei den sprüngen....

Welche Größe? S oder M
ich bin 168 cm groß......

Danke Dennis


----------



## flohou (17. Januar 2014)

Sers ! 
Überlege mir auch ein m9 zu holen, da ich ein gebrauchtes billig gsehn hab. Würdet ihr mit 1,65 zu M raten ? Werde noch ca. 10cm wachsen. 
Gruß flo!


----------



## klana_radikala (18. Januar 2014)

wieso bist du dir so sicher dass du noch 10cm wachsen wirst?

ich hatte auch vor 185cm zu werden und hab dann irgendwann bei 175cm ungewollt gestoppt

ansonsten kommts auf deine vorlieben an.


----------



## iRider (19. Januar 2014)

flohou schrieb:


> Sers !
> Überlege mir auch ein m9 zu holen, da ich ein gebrauchtes billig gsehn hab. Würdet ihr mit 1,65 zu M raten ? Werde noch ca. 10cm wachsen.
> Gruß flo!



Wenn Du wirklich noch 10 cm wächst und ein langes Oberrohr magst ist M OK, andernfalls S. Kann sonst sein dass Du nicht genug Druck aufs Vorderrad bringst.


----------



## Ritter Parzifal (20. Januar 2014)

Es ist vollbracht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klana_radikala (21. Januar 2014)

sehr schönes teil. hast es schon mal an die waage gehängt?


----------



## Ritter Parzifal (21. Januar 2014)

Leider über 18kg. 18,3 auf der körperwaage.


----------



## klana_radikala (21. Januar 2014)

fürn richtiges downhill bike doch eh n akzeptables gewicht. mein scalp hatte mit fox coil fahrwerk auch 18,2kg und mit der kowa knappe 19kg.

bin schon gespannt wie schwer meins wird:

Large Rahmen
RS Luftfahrwerk
Ztr Flow auf Dt Swiss 440

etc.

eigentlich wird es sich nur durch den vorbau, die sattelstütze (jetzt thomson masterpiece) und halt den rahmen vom scalp unterscheiden.

aber nachdem der rahmen nur 100g schwerer ist und die sattelstütze etwas leichter wird wird es sich nicht um viel reißen.


weiß hier zufällig jemand wie viel der large rahmen vom M9 genau wiegt? find weder hier, noch in der gewichtssektion noch bei google was


----------



## Ritter Parzifal (30. Januar 2014)

Frage in die Runde. Hat noch einer das Manual als PDF? Finde das auf der Intense-Homepage nicht bzw. der Link geht nicht mehr.


----------



## giosala1 (30. Januar 2014)

Hier meine Karre fertig


----------



## Igetyou (31. Januar 2014)

Gefällt mir sehr gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robbi87 (13. Februar 2014)

So da will ich mein Projekt für 2014 hier auch mal vorstellen


----------



## robbi87 (13. Februar 2014)

So nun nochmal....

Hier mein Projekt für 2014....


----------



## giosala1 (13. Februar 2014)

Schaud jetzt schon Top aus


----------



## Ritter Parzifal (19. Februar 2014)

Nochmal bessere Fotos


----------



## klana_radikala (19. Februar 2014)

schönes ding.






bin jetzt auch offiziell im club


----------



## robbi87 (1. März 2014)

So mein ist heute auch fertig geworden!!!!


----------



## san_andreas (2. März 2014)

Raw mit Dorado...Herz was willst du mehr ?


----------



## klana_radikala (3. März 2014)

hab gestern mal die ersten paar fahrten bei uns auf dem hometrail mit dem gerät absolviert. ist zwar leider nicht sehr aussagekräftig da wir keine echte downhill passage mit wurzeln und felsen haben, aber fürs erste wars ganz angenehm. hab dem bike sofort vertraut und auch die größe ist mir, obwohls bei uns zielmich eng und flach ist teilweise, in keinster weise negativ aufgefallen. ich fühlte mich von anfang an wohl auf dem bike und es gibt mir auch viel sicherheit.

mit dem setup vom hinterbau muss ich in schladming vmtl noch etwas spielen, auch auf der progressiven einstellung am rahmen und mit 200psi im dämpfer bei 70kg fahrergewicht nutze ich relativ viel federweg aus, durchschläge hatte ich bisher noch keine, aber mal sehen wie das ganze dann auf echten strecken aussieht.


----------



## MoNu (29. März 2014)

Habe Heute mal etwas sauber gemacht und die Kettenstrebe ordentlich gemacht:


----------



## klana_radikala (29. März 2014)

sauber

ich hab heut mit meinem meine saison 2014 offiziell eröffnet am schöckl. muss schon sagen ich fühl mich wirklich wohl mit dem gerät im richtigen gelände


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ActionGourmet (13. April 2014)

Aktueller Aufbau nach Generalüberhohlung. Neuer Race Face Carbonlenker, alle Lager tauschen lassen, Dämpfer, Gabel, Bremsen geserviced. Neues Innenlager. Neue Decales.


----------



## Baddi82 (21. April 2014)

So nun hab ich auch mal eine Frage an die M9 Besitzer. Bin gerade am Feinabstimmen von meinen M9, CC DB als Dämpfer hatte ich schon in meinen vorhergehenden DH Bike daher geht das ganz gut/bzw. fühlt sich das schon mal ganz gut an. Vorne habe ich mich diesmal für eine 888 Evo RC3 ti entschieden, da ich die schon immer mal testen wollte und sie zu nem M9 in Raw einfach perfekt passt  
Jetzt bin ich neugierig ob die ebenfalls schon jemand hier verbaut hat und mit welchen Setting er glücklich war… hat einer Erfahrungswerte für mich? 

Viele Grüße, 
Baddi


----------



## klana_radikala (2. Juni 2014)

Hi leuet!

Hab gestern einen der Shoulder Bolts (den oberen vom Top Link auf der linken Seite) in Schladming verloren. Muss sich innerhalb von 2-3 Abfahrten gelöst haben weil ich vorher noch alle Schrauben nachgezogen habe.

Von euch hat nicht zufällig jemand einen herum liegen? Hab ihn zwar bei HiBike auch schon gefunden, weiß aber nicht wie lange es dauert bis das Teil bei mir ist.

Danke schon mal im voraus!


----------



## alex-66 (2. Juni 2014)

Ich habe noch welche rumliegen, sind natürlich gebraucht habe mir den Carbon-Link gekauft und da gab es neue mit dazu.
Schick mir ne PN


----------



## Schneisenarbeit (9. Juni 2014)

Könnt ihr mir sagen was für unterschied zwischen dennverschiedenen Baujahren ab 2010 liegen und was potentielle Schwachstellen des Rahmen sind ??? Danke für paar Infos ....


----------



## klana_radikala (9. Juni 2014)

schwachstellen die mir aufgefallen sind: riss im hinterbau, schiefer hinterbau, ziemlich laut das gerät, lagerdeckel (shoulder bolts) lockern sich (werd ich demnächst mal einkleben), mit der alu hardware muss man etwas vorsichtig umgehen um nicht was kaputt zu schrauben.

aber fahren tut es toll das teil


----------



## Schneisenarbeit (9. Juni 2014)

Wo ist die mögliche rissstelle genau... Und gibt es unterschiede i den Modelljahren ???


----------



## MoNu (9. Juni 2014)

Shoulder bolts einkleben und du hast nie wieder Probleme.
Hochwertiges Werkzeug benutzen und alles gut.
Man darf halt nicht vergessen das der Frame aus den USA kommt. Da kann schonmal was schief sein. Ein Kumpel von mir hatte 3 m9's 2 davon waren etwas schief geschweißt.

Aber die kleinen Macken macht das Fahrverhalten wett!! Lautstärke kann man ja dran arbeiten. Gut abkleben den Hinterbau und alles tutti.
Und beim Schrauben immer genug fett verwenden.

EDIT: es gab am 2010 oder 2011 ein neuen unteren Link mit einer etwas anderen klemmung. Ansonsten gab es noch eine Ltd Edition mit Carbon wippe. Ansonsten ist alles gleich


----------



## klana_radikala (10. Juni 2014)

also mein hinterbau hat den riss bei der oberen querstrebe vom hinterbau auf der linken seite. ist aber nur ein feiner haarriss und ein neuer hinterbau auf dem weg zu mir

die geräusche kommen auch nicht von der kettenstrebe, die ist gut eingepackt und ein shadow+ schaltwerk verbaut, es ist eher ein knarzen, wobei es natürlich möglich wäre dass das vom riss im hinterbau kommt. das ein oder andere geräusch hab ich auch schon abstellen können wie das "klonk" der druckstufe vom dämpfer und das knarzen der dämpferbolzen/buchsen

bei sprints knarzt das ganze trozdem noch, tretlager drüfte es aber nicht sein, das ist noch nicht so lange verbaut.

im fahrbetrieb fallen aber die wenigsten geräusche wirklich auf, und wie monu sagt:

das fahrverhalten macht es allemal wett. obwohl ich mit 175cm auf einem L rahmen unterwegs bin und es einnen 5cm längeren reach hat als mein scalp in M hatte fühlt es sich wendiger an, lässt sich leichter aufs hinterrad ziehen, lässt sich leichter in der luft bewegen und springt auch besser ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schneisenarbeit (13. Juni 2014)

kann mal jemand was zur schaftlänge m9 sagen, soll ne 40 rein, wie lang muss der Schaft sein... gruss


----------



## Schneisenarbeit (13. Juni 2014)

MoNu schrieb:


> Habe Heute mal etwas sauber gemacht und die Kettenstrebe ordentlich gemacht:




wie ist den kettenstreben Schutz gemacht ??


----------



## san_andreas (13. Juni 2014)

Das ist 3M Mastic Tape, gibts z.B. bei Conrad.


----------



## MoNu (13. Juni 2014)

Hat mich aber nicht überzeugt. Nach einer Woche war das Zeug fertig. Habe es aber auch nicht von Conrad. 
Ich bastle heute Abend mal an was neuen. Lade hier dann mal ein paar Bilder hoch. Halte euch auf dem laufenden.


----------



## san_andreas (13. Juni 2014)

Hattest du das echte 3M ?


----------



## MoNu (14. Juni 2014)

Nene das war irgend so ein Moosgummi Zeug ausem Maschinenbau. 


Habe es heute mal mit einem elastischen Montagekleber versucht. Wird morgen noch etwas zurecht geschnitten wenn es ausgehärtet ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoNu (16. Juni 2014)

hier mal ein besseres bild


----------



## Schneisenarbeit (25. Juni 2014)

was für ne Feder hast den am ccdb ??? Titan von ??

Schon jemand bei Herrn Huber Buchsen bestellt und Erfahrungen....
Daten fürs M9 Buchsen wenn jemand hat bitte...

Gruss und danke


----------



## san_andreas (25. Juni 2014)

Huber Buchsen sind top ! Sollten hier mittlerweile auch Dutzende User fahren.

Daten sollte Huber auch passend haben.


----------



## MoNu (25. Juni 2014)

Ist eine 450er Titanfeder von nukeproof


----------



## stephan- (25. Juni 2014)

Hey,

kann mir jemand sagen, welche Probleme bei den 2012er Rahmen auftreten können bzgl. Umlenkhebeln, Bolzen und so weiter? Was gibts da zu beachten? 

Ein paar weitere Fragen hätte ich auch noch:
- 350er Feder bei fahrfertigen 80kg mit langem Federweg okay?
- passt die Straitline Silentguide problemlos?
- passt eine Truvativ Descendant am Hinterbau vorbei bzw. generell in den Rahmen?
- gibts sonst irgendwas zu beachten bei dem M9 generell?


----------



## klana_radikala (26. Juni 2014)

was beim rahmen zu beachten ist wurde hier schon mehrmals behandelt, müsstest wennst ein paar seiten zurück gehst eigentlich finden.

grundsätzlich lockern sich die lagerdeckel gerne, ich werd meine demnächst einkleben, hinterbauten sind offensichtlich auch schon die ein oder andere gerissen, bin jetzt aber schon eine zeit lang mit riss im hinterbau unterwegs und hab bisher keine probleme damit, außerdem sollte der ersatzhinterbau demnächst mal ankommen.

ein knarzgeräusch kann es noch von den dämpferbolzen geben, bisserl öl drauf und ruhe ist.

die silentguide passt zwar, aber problemlos ist relativ:
wir haben beim aufbau ein paar zusätzliche unterlegscheiben, spacer an der kurbel und längere schrauben verbaut damit alles funktioniert, ansonsten kollidiert der hinterbau mit dem unteren slider


----------



## stephan- (26. Juni 2014)

Danke für die Hilfe. Habe schon hier die letzten Seiten durchgeblättert plus ein englisches Forum.
- Lager sind schnell durch
- Bolzen und Achsen lösen sich
- Umlenkhebel können reißen
- Ersatzteile schweineteuer
- Nach jedem Tag die Schrauben nachziehen, teils neu einkleben
- Steuersatz knarzt ggf und lockert sich (CC Angleset)
- Schrauben können verloren gehen während der Fahrt

Liest sich alles in allem irgendwie anstrengend. Finde das grüne M9 hier im Bikemarkt ziemlich ansprechend, werde nochmal meine Finanzen checken und ggf. bin ich dann bald Besitzer eines Intense, um mich von der sagenumwobenen Ultraperformance mal persönlich zu überzeugen. 
Optisch ist die Karre eh einer der schönsten Rahmen (mMn) und technisch (d.h. REK, Anlenkung, Pedalkickback, Geo) auch sehr überzeugend.


----------



## Ritter Parzifal (29. Juni 2014)

Ist halt irgendwie wie ein englischer roadster oder ein ferrari. die liebst und hasst du!


----------



## MoNu (29. Juni 2014)

Nimmst die ganze Kiste einmal auseinander und machst das alles wieder richtig zusammen. Sprich Schrauben mit loctite grün versehen und alles nach vorgäbe vom Hersteller verwenden. Wenn du den neuen unteren Link hast mit der konischen klemmung hast du keine Probleme mehr. Der alte Link mit den madenschrauben. Dort habe es Probleme. Hatte ich bei meinem 951 auch. Und hatte nach der Action mit dem loctite keine Probleme mehr.
Angle Set musst du gut einfetten oder du machst nen normalen cane creek Steuersatz der 40er Serie rein und verwendest die burgtec Offset Buchsen. Habe ich selbst auch verbaut bzw. hatte. Hab jetzt nur noch die obere Buchse verbaut weil mein unteres gleitlager oft kaputt ging. Ist laut intense ein bekanntes Problem. Habe jetzt auf Tipp von shocker ein nadellager verbaut. Bin mal gespannt wie das so hält. 

Gebe mal die Tage ein Feedback wie es so hält.


----------



## klana_radikala (29. Juni 2014)

ich hab meins mal wieder ein bisschen schmutzig gemacht und heute mal die clarks scheiben getestet:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoNu (29. Juni 2014)




----------



## chiefrock (7. Juli 2014)

Hier mal zwei Fotos von den beiden unteren Bolts, die mich heute begrüßten.
Denke die olle Madenschraube hat sich in die Bolzen gefressen.

Montagefehler von mir oder doofes und bekanntes M9 Problem?

Werde wohl bei den gerade neu bestellten Bolts die Madenschraube nicht mehr anziehen und nur mit Loctite und der Klammer sichern.

Grüße.


----------



## Ritter Parzifal (7. Juli 2014)

Gibt doch den neuen Hebel ohne die Madenschraube, oder?


----------



## chiefrock (7. Juli 2014)

Ritter Parzifal schrieb:


> Gibt doch den neuen Hebel ohne die Madenschraube, oder?



Joah... und?
Gibt auch andere Bikes... erklärt nur leider nicht ob mal wieder ich oder Intense hier murks gebaut hat.

Grüße.


----------



## alex-66 (7. Juli 2014)

Hatte an meiem M9 solch ein Problem zwar auch aber in die andere Richtung, also das sie eher lose werden als fest. Habe das Upgrade mir besorgt und bin seit zwei Jahren sorgenfrei


----------



## chiefrock (7. Juli 2014)

Weiß denn jemand, ob der überarbeitet Link die selbe Herstellernummer hat?
Also 130088?!

Werde mir das Ding mal anschauen. Vielleicht tausch ich's dann... mal sehen.

Danke und Grüße.


----------



## Deleted246226 (8. Juli 2014)

Moin zusammen,
Kann mir hier einer sagen ob ich mit 1,96 cm auf ein 951 von 2011 passse?  
Hab schon in ein englischen forum gelesen das der hobel wohl sehr kurz ist auch in Größe L.... 
Danke für eure Erfahrungen!


----------



## san_andreas (8. Juli 2014)

Würde spontan sagen...sehr knapp !


----------



## Deleted246226 (8. Juli 2014)

Ich habe es vermutet... Mist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Parzifal (8. Juli 2014)

http://mountainbikes.net/mtbikes/pr...mYmxvd291dD0wJnN6PTImc3A9MzE=&HNR=3&pnr=22333

Als Beispiel..


----------



## Jester (8. Juli 2014)

@klana_radikala wieso fährst du denn die Boxxer so aufgebockt? Ist dir bei dem Einbaumaß nicht die Front zu hoch?


----------



## chiefrock (9. Juli 2014)

Ritter Parzifal schrieb:


> http://mountainbikes.net/mtbikes/pr...mYmxvd291dD0wJnN6PTImc3A9MzE=&HNR=3&pnr=22333
> 
> Als Beispiel..



Wird leider nicht verschenkt ;-)
Hab aber trotzdem mal angefragt, ob es denn auch wirklich lagernd ist. 

Grüße.


----------



## klana_radikala (9. Juli 2014)

Jester schrieb:


> @klana_radikala wieso fährst du denn die Boxxer so aufgebockt? Ist dir bei dem Einbaumaß nicht die Front zu hoch?



nachdem ich hauptsächlich in schladming unterwegs bin und der lenker relativ flach ist find ich es ganz gut so. hab durch den L rahmen und dem 820mm breiten lenker sowieso ziemlich viel druck am vorderrad und gehe bei meinen stürzen tendenziell über den lenker weil ich mein gewicht auch oft zu weit vorne habe.

ich finds ziemlich geil so, und wenn ich mir ansehe wie viele spacer mancher unter dem vorbau fährt und dann auch noch einen lenker mit mehr rise fährt kommt das von der höhe her eigentlich ganz gut hin und ich kann so ganz nebenbei noch den lenkwinkel etwas abflachen.


----------



## xMARTINx (9. Juli 2014)

Durch die hohe Brücke und die komplett rausgezogenen Standrohre kommt aber auch Tretlager höher,  nen Spacer unterm Vorbau wäre auch ne Alternative, optisch isses so halt auch nicht so der Hit finde ich, aber muss dir taugen, und das du meist in Schladming fährst... Purer Neid!!!❤️


----------



## Jester (9. Juli 2014)

Ja ich frage mich ob man dann nicht so ne Art Chopper-Feeling beim fahren bekommt und vorallem ob das so hält auf die Dauer. (Das Einbaumaß der unteren Brücke stimmt so ja nicht an der Gabel)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klana_radikala (9. Juli 2014)

das tretlager kommt dadurch nur minimal höher, das stört mich nicht wirklich, hab auch so noch oft genug aufsetzer. man könnte jetzt auch sagen der radstand und der vorlauf werden länger, ist aber auch beides eher minimal. hab auch offset buchsen verbaut.

so kann man sich halt auf die schnelle einen winkel steuersatz und einen riser lenker sparen und kommt unterm strich auf fast das selbe ergebnis.

ich fahre die gabel schon seit letzter saison so und hatte bisher keine probleme damit, auch die buchsen schlagen nicht mehr aus als sonst (also bis dato eigentlich garnicht).

das untere klemmaß der gabel ist bei verschiedenen steuerrohrlängen auch verschieden, glaube nicht dass es hier ein problem geben sollte. und falls sich die gabel doch mal verabschieden sollte muss ich halt mal eine 380 in verbindung mit einem moto testen

ja, 1h30min nach schladming ist schon ziemlich geil.

wirklich "nahe" ist von hier aus zwar nichts, aber im radius von 2h30min. fahrzeit gibts doch einiges


----------



## xMARTINx (9. Juli 2014)

wird dir gefallen falls es so kommt!


----------



## ActionGourmet (11. Juli 2014)

Hat eigendlich schon jemand versucht das M9 auf 650b zu setzen? Mit der langen einstellung der G3 sollte das doch passen. Bin mal gespannt.


----------



## san_andreas (11. Juli 2014)

Im Fotoalbum ist ein Mondraker Summum, da hat's auch geklappt mit dem langen Radstand.


----------



## klana_radikala (11. Juli 2014)

ich habs zwar noch nicht versucht, aber ich behaupte einfach mal dass du das höhere tretlager und den längeren radstand mehr spüren wirst als das bessere überrollverhalten. ob das jetzt positiv oder negativ ist muss jeder selbst raus finden.


----------



## san_andreas (11. Juli 2014)

Naja, man hat ja auch den Sag, der einiges von den größeren Rädern "schluckt".


----------



## xMARTINx (11. Juli 2014)

Der sag ändert sich doch aber nicht zu 26"...wenn das Tretlager noch tief fahrbar wäre mit 650b könnte man es durchaus mal testen


----------



## eskingmoe (13. Juli 2014)

hier.

mein m9.
eckdaten: 
rockshox boxxer team 2015, vivid coil ti, e13, saint bremsen und schalterei, dt swiss / hope laufräder..
gewicht 16.8kg


----------



## klana_radikala (14. Juli 2014)

nice&clean, hat definitiv noch ein besseres foto verdient


----------



## xMARTINx (14. Juli 2014)

Wie geht die neue Boxxer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eskingmoe (14. Juli 2014)

besseres bild kommt sobald ich dazu komm, eins zu machen.

die neue boxxer funzt ganz gut. bin mehr als zufrieden damit. schon deutlicher unterschied, von der neuheit zum alten (charger vs. mc). vorallem im highspeed bereich arbeitet die neue boxxer noch besser, als die alte. 
losbrechmoment, was ja ein altbekanntes rockshox-problem war aus meiner sicht, ist jetzt auch behoben.


----------



## ina0281 (27. Juli 2014)

frage: wo finde ich die rahmennr beim m9 ? danke vorab


----------



## Jester (28. Juli 2014)

Unten am Innenlagergehäuse


----------



## ina0281 (28. Juli 2014)

DANKE !!!


----------



## ina0281 (28. Juli 2014)

ohha schlechte prägung das ganze ;-)


----------



## Schneisenarbeit (10. August 2014)

so, fast fertig ;-)


----------



## klana_radikala (10. August 2014)

nice, falscher a****er für die vordere bremse?

ich hab mein m9 mittlerweile dazu gebracht keine geräusche mehr von sich zu geben und gestern mal umgestellt auf die kurze kettenstrebe, war erst ziemlich ungewohnt zu fahren da sich das fahrverhalten doch mehr geändert hat als ich dachte, kam dann aber doch gut zu recht und werd jetzt erstmal so weiter fahren, macht schon ordendlich laune und vor allem in den engeren kurven und bei absprüngen, vor allem aber auch bei bewegungen in der luft, tu ich mir so doch noch etwas leichter


----------



## san_andreas (11. August 2014)

Bau doch mal die Kowa ein, würde mich mal interessieren, wie die aussieht.


----------



## Schneisenarbeit (11. August 2014)

klana_radikala schrieb:


> nice, falscher a****er für die vordere bremse?
> 
> ich hab mein m9 mittlerweile dazu gebracht keine geräusche mehr von sich zu geben und gestern mal umgestellt auf die kurze kettenstrebe, war erst ziemlich ungewohnt zu fahren da sich das fahrverhalten doch mehr geändert hat als ich dachte, kam dann aber doch gut zu recht und werd jetzt erstmal so weiter fahren, macht schon ordendlich laune und vor allem in den engeren kurven und bei absprüngen, vor allem aber auch bei bewegungen in der luft, tu ich mir so doch noch etwas leichter




war nur dran das die Zange nicht wild in der Gegend herum baumelt, ist klaro der falsche Adapter....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klana_radikala (11. August 2014)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Bau doch mal die Kowa ein, würde mich mal interessieren, wie die aussieht.



hätt ich gerne mal versucht, ist jetzt aber leider schon zu spät, kowa ist verkauft.


----------



## san_andreas (12. August 2014)

Schade.


----------



## klana_radikala (12. August 2014)

hätte mich auch mal gereizt, ist jetzt aber ziemlich schnell gegangen. dafür bekommt es wenn es nicht ersetzt wird übern winter vmtl ein neues fahrwerk


----------



## san_andreas (12. August 2014)

Manitou-Fahrwerk wäre was, abgestimmt von JL.


----------



## Grabinator (13. August 2014)

Ich hab bei meinem intense ne 600 titanfeder weil och 97kg wiege. Die drück ich auch durch wenns blöd kommt


----------



## klana_radikala (13. August 2014)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Manitou-Fahrwerk wäre was, abgestimmt von JL.



wenn ich ein fahrwerk erst "abstimmen" oder "tunen" lassen muss damit es richtig funktioniert könnte ich auch einfach gleich mein fahrwerk zum tuner schicken, käme vmtl billiger 

dir dorado würde mich schon reizen, aber ich will mein fahrwerk lieber wieder sortenrein was hersteller und federmedium angeht, und manitou hat keinen luftdämpfer den ich mir ins m9 bauen würde im programm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (13. August 2014)

Red mal mit Jerome, seine WC Erfahrung sollte für dein M9 auch reichen. 
Außerdem gibts doch den Evolver, top Luftfämpfer.


----------



## klana_radikala (13. August 2014)

evolver hatte ich sogar mal einen, den hab ich allerdings wieder verkauft vor er überhaupt eingebaut wurde.

momentan tendiere ich bei einem coil fahrwerk einfach zu einer 380 und einem moto und wenns wieder luft werden sollte zur idylle 37 in verbindung mit einem void.

aber bis zum winter hab ich noch genügend zeit mir das alles genau zu überlegen, mich zu informieren, etwas zu testen und mich zu entscheiden.


----------



## xMARTINx (13. August 2014)

Marzocchi!!! Wirst es lieben, die neuen gehen saugut!


----------



## klana_radikala (14. August 2014)

die alten zocchis waren auch nicht schlecht, hatte ja schon eine güldene shiver, eine 05er 888rc und eine 08er 888rc3 wc bzw 09er


----------



## Norman. (3. September 2014)

Hi Leute,
Und zwar wollte ich hier mal fragen, wie es sich mit dem Lagerverschleiß bei euren M9's verhält. Ich hab' jetzt zum zweiten Mal innerhalb eines Jahres einen Rahmen mit total kaputten Lagern und darf wiedereinmal alle ersetzen. Mein Händler hält mich schon für verrückt^^ Aber am Putzen kann es definitiv nicht liegen. An mein Rad kommt nur Wasser und ein Schwamm, sonst nichts. In der Garage stehen von der ganzen Familie noch 6 weitere Räder, teilweise schon 5 Jahre alt, und bei keinem musste je auch nur ein Lager gewechselt werden. Alles top! Und auch mein Vorgängerrad, ein Lapierre DH-920/Team hatte nie Probleme mit Lagern, und das wurde mit Reinigern gewaschen. Seit dem ersten Lagerwechsel am M9 verwende ich wie gesagt nur noch Schwamm und Wasser. 
Ich find das Rad an sich ja gut, aber ich seh's irgendwie nicht ein, 3.500€ für nen arschteuren Rahmen zu zahlen und dafür jede Saison mindestens 1x alle Lager ersetzen zu dürfen.


----------



## klana_radikala (3. September 2014)

das ist beim M9 eigentlich standard. man kann das leben der lager noch etwas verlängern wenn man sie regelmäßig fettet, aber zumindest 1x pro saison sollte man den rahmen komplett auseinander nehmen und alles fetten/wechseln was es so gibt


----------



## Norman. (3. September 2014)

Mhm ja das hab' ich inzwischen auch festgestellt ^^ Bisschen enttäuschend... Ich werd' jetzt mal Edelstahlkugellager von SKF versuchen, vielleicht, kann ich die Lebensdauer von den Dingern dann ein klein wenig verlängern  Danke für deine Antwort @klana_radikala


----------



## PremiumNick (3. September 2014)

Norman. schrieb:


> Mhm ja das hab' ich inzwischen auch festgestellt ^^ Bisschen enttäuschend... Ich werd' jetzt mal Edelstahlkugellager von SKF versuchen, vielleicht, kann ich die Lebensdauer von den Dingern dann ein klein wenig verlängern  Danke für deine Antwort @klana_radikala


Bin ich mir nicht so sicher ob Edelstahl eine gute Wahl ist, tendenziell ist er weicher als der  Herkömmliche.
Wobei ich nicht weiß, ob das bei der eh unsachgemäßen Beanspruchung überhaupt von Bedeutung ist..


----------



## q_FTS_p (4. September 2014)

Hol dir die billigsten Lager, die du findest. Mach sie vor dem Einbau beidseitig auf und stopf so viel Fett rein wie geht, mach sie wieder zu und bau sie ein. Das ist meine Methode und die funktioniert ziemlich gut.
SKF Lager hab ich auch mal gekauft. Bringt garnix, außer dass ein Lager fast so teuer war, wie der komplette Lagersatz von Codex (oder andere Billiganbieter).


----------



## iRider (4. September 2014)

q_FTS_p schrieb:


> SKF Lager hab ich auch mal gekauft. Bringt garnix, außer dass ein Lager fast so teuer war, wie der komplette Lagersatz von Codex (oder andere Billiganbieter).


Wenn Du die SKF 2RSH nimmst sind die besser gedichtet als alle Billiglager. Deshalb halten sie länger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe1981 (4. September 2014)

Kleines Update Boxxer WC 2015


----------



## Norman. (6. September 2014)

PremiumNick schrieb:


> Bin ich mir nicht so sicher ob Edelstahl eine gute Wahl ist, tendenziell ist er weicher als der  Herkömmliche.
> Wobei ich nicht weiß, ob das bei der eh unsachgemäßen Beanspruchung überhaupt von Bedeutung ist..



Ich glaub' nicht, dass das in dem Fall soo einen großen Unterschied machen wird.. Bzw. hoffe ich es 



q_FTS_p schrieb:


> Hol dir die billigsten Lager, die du findest. Mach sie vor dem Einbau beidseitig auf und stopf so viel Fett rein wie geht, mach sie wieder zu und bau sie ein. Das ist meine Methode und die funktioniert ziemlich gut.
> SKF Lager hab ich auch mal gekauft. Bringt garnix, außer dass ein Lager fast so teuer war, wie der komplette Lagersatz von Codex (oder andere Billiganbieter).



Dann hab' ich vollgefettete Lager, aber trotzdem noch eine schlechte Dichtung. Das heißt, dass sie vermutlich genauso schnell kaputt gehen wie weniger gefettete SKF-Lager mit guter Dichtung.

Ich werde das mit den Edelstahllagern mal ausprobieren und nach einiger Zeit einen Erfahrungsbericht schreiben


----------



## Jester (6. September 2014)

Das Problem hat nicht nur das M9. Alle VPP haben das eben...


----------



## iRider (7. September 2014)

Norman. schrieb:


> Ich werde das mit den Edelstahllagern mal ausprobieren und nach einiger Zeit einen Erfahrungsbericht schreiben



Hat das nicht schon mal jemand hier probiert? Und das war nicht so erfolgreich wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Normale SKF Lager oder andere mit super Dichtung und 1-2 Mal im Jahr neu fetten ist der Trick.


----------



## pEju (7. September 2014)

wollte eben mal den CCDB Air an meinem M9 (size S) ausprobieren.

dass das ventil vom dämpfer nicht am hinterbau vorbei passt ist normal...?!


----------



## GEMINI-DH (7. September 2014)

Du kannst den Luftbehälter auch drehen so das des Ventil nich im Weg ist


----------



## pEju (7. September 2014)

ja danke, die geniale idee hatte ich dann auch .


----------



## san_andreas (7. September 2014)

Mein M...äh 6







Rahmen: Intense M6, large
Dämpfer: Double Barrel Coil
Gabel: Marzocchi RC3 Evo V2
Vorbau: Funn
Lenker: Sunline V1
Steuersatz: Reset
Griffe: ODI Lizard Skins
Bremsen: Avid Code
Scheiben: Zee
Shifter: SLX
Schaltwerk: Zee
Kette: noch KMC
Kassette: Ultegra
Kurbel: Saint
KeFü: Straitline
Bash: mi:ro Carbon
Pedale: Saint
Naben: Hope Pro II
Speichen: Sapim
Felgen: Flow
Reifen: Speci Butcher
Achse hinten: XLC
Sattelstütze: Syntace Carbon
Sattel: SLR

Das meiste lag noch irgendwie rum. Decals mit "6" kommen noch.


----------



## Norman. (8. September 2014)

iRider schrieb:


> Hat das nicht schon mal jemand hier probiert? Und das war nicht so erfolgreich wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Normale SKF Lager oder andere mit super Dichtung und 1-2 Mal im Jahr neu fetten ist der Trick.



Inwiefern nicht erfolgreich? Weißt du das noch?
Ich war heute beim hiesigen SKF-Händler und hab die Lager bestellt. Edelstahl + irgendeine spezielle Dichtung. Der Berater meinte, dass das die aktuell wirkungsvollste Dichtung von SKF sei... Ich werds probieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jester (10. September 2014)

Das Problem ist nicht die Dichtung sondern die mechanische Belastung der Lager in der unteren Wippe ist sehr hoch.


----------



## Norman. (11. September 2014)

Die sind nichteinmal das Hauptproblem bei mir eigentlich.. Durch die Fettnippel kann man die ja regelmäßig fetten und dann bleiben die eigentlich auch in einem guten Zustand.. Ich hab' eher Probleme mit den Lagern am Link.. Die liegen ja so gut wie offen und werden nur durch diesen Metallring abgedeckt


----------



## Ale_Schmi (21. September 2014)

Es steht wieder auf eigenen Beinen!  san_andreas! Wir sollten dann mal eine gemütliche Runde fahren.


----------



## klana_radikala (21. September 2014)

ich hab gestern mal wieder die flache brücke in die boxxer eingebaut und dadurch die front tiefer gelegt, den lenkwinkel etwas steiler und das tretlager etwas tiefer. auf die serienmäßigen 64° komme ich dank offsetbuchsen trozdem nicht.

fährt sich echt ziemlich gut so, musste nur die druckstufe etwas erhöhen um den höheren druck am lenker tribut zu zollen.

hab gestern auch rum drück vergleichstests mit einer co3 boxxer und einer team gemacht, beide besitzer sind jedoch um 10 - 15kg schwerer. trozdem waren ihre gabeln um einiges weicher. dabei kommt mit meine für meine verhältnisse schon weich vor. aber nachdem sie nicht durschlägt und auch nicht weg sackt lass ich es erstmal so.

hab leider vergessen ein foto zu machen, war mit fahren bei sonnenschein in schladming beschäftigt


----------



## san_andreas (2. Oktober 2014)

Hat jemand einen BOS Void im M9 oder einem anderen Intense DH Bike gefahren ?


----------



## oOPaLzOo (16. November 2014)

Hi Leute, wollte mal fragen ob jemand schon ausprobiert hat 650B Laufräder ins M9 zu bauen. Hab irgendwo gelesen, dass es gehen soll wenn man den langen Radstand einstellt, da ich eine Dorado verbaut hab würde ich das gerne mal testen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __RaceFace__ (16. November 2014)

Ich hab n bos s**toy im m9 aber n kumpel hatte den void mal im m9 und läuft super..!
Ja ich hatte mal n 650b laufradsatz drin... läuft super und platz is mehr als genug!


----------



## Jester (16. November 2014)

Na dann is ja alles SUPER Ingo


----------



## __RaceFace__ (16. November 2014)

Hier mal mit 650b laufrad


----------



## __RaceFace__ (16. November 2014)

Hier mal meine Dame


----------



## __RaceFace__ (16. November 2014)

Hier mal mit 650b laufrad


----------



## oOPaLzOo (18. November 2014)

Ich kann leider kein Bild sehen . Meinst du ich kann ohne Probleme 650 vorne und hinten Verbauen, ohne dass das Hinterrad an der Sattelstütze oder am Sattel Schleift wenn der Hinterbau komplett einfedert?


----------



## __RaceFace__ (19. November 2014)

Jap ohne probleme


----------



## oOPaLzOo (21. November 2014)

Super. Danke


----------



## Jester (22. November 2014)

Und wie fährt es sich mit 27,5" rädern?


----------



## __RaceFace__ (26. November 2014)

Brachial.... wälzt einfach ALLES nieder...
so krass...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klappenkarl (28. November 2014)

Servus Freunde,
ich komme gleich zur Sache... baue mir grade voller Vorfreude mein neues M9 auf, da könnte ich jetzt schon wieder alles einpacken! 
Meine geliebte e-thirteen KeFü passt nicht an den Rahmen, zumindest nicht ohne an der oberen Strebe anzuliegen. Habe nun schon versucht mit Spacern hinter der Platte Abstand zu erzeugen, jedoch versuae ich mir gefühlt die Kettenlienie. Und es sieht einfach nicht so aus wie es soll. Habe schon im forum geschaut, es gibt M9´er mit der e.thirteen KeFü... daran kann oder sollte es doch nicht liegen?!?
Welche Erfahrungen habt Ihr gemacht, welche KeFü kann man "blind2 kaufen?
Sollte es wichtig sein, es ist ein Rahmen in "m".

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## san_andreas (28. November 2014)

Straitline Silentguide !


----------



## __RaceFace__ (1. Dezember 2014)

Ich hab das so gelöst...
Wenn du die lg1+ verbauen willst dann brauchst du sie in der "bis 36T" variante..
die passt ich habe die "bis 40T" gefahren aber habe die backplate hinten abgesägt...
die mrp kettenführung passt super!


----------



## klana_radikala (4. Dezember 2014)

die silentguide kannst du nicht einfach "blind" montieren. um die silentguide zu montieren hab ich ein paar vorbau spacer und längere schrauben genommen. mit der original hardware kollidiert die führung mit dem hinterbau.

wollte ich eigentlich schon vor tagen posten, allerdings funktioniert das forum wenn man mit opera browst plötzlich nicht mehr richtig, deshalb jetzt mal mit chrome


----------



## san_andreas (4. Dezember 2014)

Vorbauspacer ? Wo hast du die hin ?


----------



## klana_radikala (4. Dezember 2014)

auf die kurbelachse hinter die backplate der führung damit sie weiter nach außen kommt.


----------



## san_andreas (4. Dezember 2014)

Da würde ich gern mal ein Bild sehen.
Am M6 passt das perfekt.


----------



## ride.on (5. Dezember 2014)

baue mir gerade auch ein M9 auf und bin noch auf der Suche nach einer hohen Brücke für meine Fox 40. Hat einer zufällig noch eine die er abgeben würde?


----------



## __RaceFace__ (5. Dezember 2014)

Stand 05.12.2014


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klana_radikala (6. Dezember 2014)

ich wusste gar nicht dass es eine hohe brücke für die 40 gibt?

das schwarze M9 ist der hammer! aber kefü fehlt noch

@sanandersas: ich hab das bike momentan nicht da weil ich noch auf den neuen hinterbau warte, aber vor ich ihn einbaue versuch ich mal ein foto zu machen falls ich das irgendwie drauf bekomme


----------



## __RaceFace__ (6. Dezember 2014)

Nene is n raceface Narrowwide kettenblatt brauch keine führung^^ kommt bloßnoch n saint bashguard dran dann passt das


----------



## ride.on (6. Dezember 2014)

Ja gibt es, es haben hier viele eine Hohe Brücke verbaut


----------



## klana_radikala (8. Dezember 2014)

wieder was dazu gelernt.

ohne führung würd ich trozdem nicht fahren wollen, egal welches zauber kettenblatt und welches magische schaltwerk dran hängt.


----------



## __RaceFace__ (9. Dezember 2014)

Aber es hält deswegen fahr ich ohne... so kann ich gewicht sparen und es schaut auch clever aus... das m9 is eh so kefü unfreundlich deswegen jetzt einfach mal so 
Bei der rampage sind viele auch so gefahren  semenuk z.B. is ja das selbe Prinzip wie bei den xx1, xo, xo1dh und der neuen xtr Gruppe


----------



## klana_radikala (9. Dezember 2014)

mag schon sein dass das funktioniert, für mich ist das eher so eine kopfsache

aber mit dem bash könnte man sich ja einreden dass die kette geführt ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __RaceFace__ (11. Dezember 2014)

Haha okay  ja vertrauen muss man schon haben aber sonst is alles top


----------



## NICOLAI_Biker (7. Januar 2015)

Servus zusammen,

Ich habe mal eine Frage an euch. Und zwar habe ich mir ein  M9 FRO Rahmen gekauft und möchte diesen nun umlackieren lassen.
Weiß einer von euch wie ich den unteren Link ausgebaut bekomme? die Schrauben auf der einen Seite habe ich raus, ist ja soweit kein Problem. Aber wie bekomme ich das Gegenstück aus dem Link/Rahmen damit ich den Hinterbau abnehmen kann und der Link dann weg kommt.
Vielleicht könnt ihr mir da ja helfen.
Oder bin ich nur zu dumm und bekomme es einfach nicht hin 

Gruß Tim


----------



## Ritter Parzifal (8. Januar 2015)

Nach einem Riss in der Schwinge gab es einen neuen Rahmen, da der Vertrieb über Monate die Schwinge nicht herbekommen hat. Anstatt Gun Metal jetzt Candy Apple Green - Geil!!


----------



## Klappenkarl (9. Januar 2015)

Man könnte fast glauben, da wird jemand von "Freeride Mountain" gesponsert. ^^   
Aber ändert nichts dran, geiler Hobel!


----------



## Jester (19. Januar 2015)

Kann mir jemand ein Diagramm zur Rahmenkennlinie zukommen lassen?

Wieso wird das M9 bei Intense nicht mehr unter "Bikes 2015" gelistet?


----------



## klana_radikala (19. Januar 2015)

ich vermute einfach mal das bald das "evo" mit 650b kommen wird. deshalb wohl auch der sale bei den online händlern


----------



## san_andreas (28. Januar 2015)

Ich hätte mal eine Frage zum Lager-Ausbau, in meinem Fall am M6, muß aber ja beim M9 ähnlich sein.

Das Lager im Hauptrahmen, wie macht ihr das raus ?

Von innen rausklopfen, aber wie ?

Man kommt ja von innen nicht an das ganze Lager ran, sondern nur an den inneren Ring. Klopft man vorsichtig da drauf ?


----------



## Klappenkarl (28. Januar 2015)

Benutze imme eine Heisluftpistole um die Lagersitze zu erwärmen, dann wie schon von die beschrieben von hinten her die alten Lager austreiben. Beim Einbau wieder die Lagersitze erwärmen und die Lager einpressen.


----------



## san_andreas (28. Januar 2015)

Ok, danke ! Fettet man die Lagersitze vor dem Einbau ? Gegen Feuchtigkeit, etc ?


----------



## Klappenkarl (28. Januar 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Ok, danke ! Fettet man die Lagersitze vor dem Einbau ? Gegen Feuchtigkeit, etc ?



Nun kommt der Moment wo sich die Geister scheiden. 
Also ich habe immer das Lager aussen mit ein wenig Fett eingschmiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (28. Januar 2015)

Hatte bei mir zumindest leichten Flugrost. Da dürfte bißchen Fett ja nicht verkehrt sein.


----------



## Klappenkarl (28. Januar 2015)

Ich habe fertig...!  Grad noch einen kleinen Ritt durchs Unterholz gemacht.. läuft Sahne der Hobel. Ick freu mir!!


----------



## san_andreas (28. Januar 2015)

Noch eine Lagerfrage:
macht es Sinn statt günstiger 0815 Standard 6001er Lager irgendwas besseres zu verbauen ?

Wenn ja, welche ?


----------



## Klappenkarl (28. Januar 2015)

Ich habe bei meinem M3 und M6 immer günstige Lager verbaut, diese habe ich dann nach der Saison eh rausgeworfen. Du kannst natürlich auch teure Enduro Lager nehmen, jedoch sind im VPP System die Kugellager eh "zum Tode verurteilt" aufgrund der Konstruktion. Kannst also selbst entscheiden, was du verbauen willst.


----------



## san_andreas (28. Januar 2015)

Habe ich mir fast gedacht, trotzdem danke.


----------



## Jester (29. Januar 2015)

Die Lager kannst du wie bereits beschrieben ausbauen oder mit Hilfe eines Innenausziehers
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ganz wichtig egal ob billig oder teure Lager. Mach das Lager voll mit Fett;-)


----------



## san_andreas (29. Januar 2015)

Hab die Lager vorsichtig ruasgeklopft...hat gut geklappt. Die, die schwerer gingen, haben nach einem kurzen WD40 Bad auch keine Probleme gemacht.

@Jester : das mit dem Nachfetten mach' ich. Will mir das Phil Wood Fett bestellen.

Die Lagerdeckel kann man mit einer Nadel aufpopeln, oder ?


----------



## Klappenkarl (29. Januar 2015)

Jo, mit einer feinen Nadel anheben und ordentlich Fett rein pappen.


----------



## FreerideDD (29. Januar 2015)

Hey Leute 

Fährt hier jemand der 1,80 ist einen L Rahmen ?

Stehe mehr auf längere Oberrohre. Wuerde nur gern wissen ob das passen koennte

mein TR450 in M war mir zu klein vom oberrohr her


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klana_radikala (29. Januar 2015)

FreerideDD schrieb:


> Hey Leute
> 
> Fährt hier jemand der 1,80 ist einen L Rahmen ?
> 
> ...



ich fahr mit 175 einen L rahmen mit 820mm lenker und 50mm vorbau. ist etwas grenzwertig, aber ich mags.


----------



## FreerideDD (29. Januar 2015)

naja weiss ni so recht 

43,8 cm 

das hat een V10 in XL :/


----------



## san_andreas (29. Januar 2015)

Und ein Demo in L, das V10.5 ist eher kurz als L und XL.


----------



## san_andreas (30. Januar 2015)

Noch ne Lagerfrage:

Auf meinen steht 6001-RS.

Ich finde aber nur 6001 2RS, ist das das gleiche ?

Edit: hab's kapiert...2 heißt nur doppelseitig gedichtet.


----------



## san_andreas (31. Januar 2015)

Doch noch was...bringen die Lager mit "ZZ" was ?
Das sind die mit der Metall- statt der Kunststoffabdichtung ?


----------



## Jester (31. Januar 2015)

Ja sie laufen schneller voll Wasser ;-). Also welche mit Gummidichtung (2RS) nehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (31. Januar 2015)

Ok, danke, war nur irritiert, weil da was von besserer Dichtung stand.


----------



## Klappenkarl (2. Februar 2015)

NICOLAI_Biker schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> 
> Ich habe mal eine Frage an euch. Und zwar habe ich mir ein  M9 FRO Rahmen gekauft und möchte diesen nun umlackieren lassen.
> Weiß einer von euch wie ich den unteren Link ausgebaut bekomme? die Schrauben auf der einen Seite habe ich raus, ist ja soweit kein Problem. Aber wie bekomme ich das Gegenstück aus dem Link/Rahmen damit ich den Hinterbau abnehmen kann und der Link dann weg kommt.
> ...


Bissel alt der eintrag, aber brauchst du da noch Hilfe?


----------



## Rainerstoff (14. Februar 2015)

Servus zusammen,

ist es nötig den dämpfer am m9 von dreck zu schützen oder fahrt ihr ohne schutz?

Merci schonmal


----------



## Klappenkarl (14. Februar 2015)

Rainerstoff schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> 
> ist es nötig den dämpfer am m9 von dreck zu schützen oder fahrt ihr ohne schutz?
> 
> Merci schonmal


Meiner Meinung nach ist ein Schutz immer gut, bringt ja eigentlich nur Vorteile. sicher kannst auch ohne einen Schutz fahren, aber 
materialschonender ist es mit einem Schutz.


----------



## DHilla (14. Februar 2015)

Bin ganz deiner meinung. Jetzt stellt sich die frage nach der ausgestalltung...
Gibts bereits gut funktionierende sachen? 
Leide aktuell unter akutem zeitmangel...


----------



## klana_radikala (14. Februar 2015)

ein stück schlauch ist zeit- und kosten-sparend


----------



## Klappenkarl (15. Februar 2015)

Ich habe einfach ein Stück Gummimatte zugeschnitten und verbaute. Hält ewig und erfüllt seinne Zweck.


----------



## Ritter Parzifal (15. Februar 2015)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachments/p1100123-jpg.349006/

Habe so einen Spritzschutz aus Neopren eingebaut, der eigentlich für Gabeln gedacht ist. Mit seinem Klettverschluss ist der auch schnell wieder weg.


----------



## Rainerstoff (12. März 2015)

sieht alles sehr gut aus, danke!
@Klappenkarl, hast du den schlauch nur oben befestigt?


----------



## Klappenkarl (12. März 2015)

Rainerstoff schrieb:


> sieht alles sehr gut aus, danke!
> @Klappenkarl, hast du den schlauch nur oben befestigt?


Also das ist kein Schlauch, das ist ein Stück Gummimatte , ca. 3mm dick. Und ja, ist nur oben am Link befestigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rainerstoff (16. März 2015)

Beim einfedern drückts den schlauch nicht an den reifen? Der fettpresseneinsatz unten am link sollte doch auch als befestigung dienen koennen, sofern ein gewinde drin ist. Werde das bei zeiten mal probieren.

Anbei mein radl


----------



## Rainerstoff (16. März 2015)

Habe dazu gerade einen thread eröffnet, denke aber das sich hier auch einige experten befinden.

Vorne 650b, hinten 26"

Mit langem radstand sollte das 27,5er laufrad auch in den rahmen passen, wahrscheinlich aber mit einschränken bzgl reifenwahl. Mit der dorado an der front ist das grössere laufrad kein problem, sofern man der veränderten geo entgegenwirken kann? (...z.B. Gabel in brücke verschieben)

Macht das sinn?


----------



## klana_radikala (16. März 2015)

Rainerstoff schrieb:


> Beim einfedern drückts den schlauch nicht an den reifen? Der fettpresseneinsatz unten am link sollte doch auch als befestigung dienen koennen, sofern ein gewinde drin ist. Werde das bei zeiten mal probieren.
> 
> Anbei mein radl



schönes M9! was für nen Tune fährt im Vivid? Bist zufrieden mit dem Dämpfer in dem Rad?


----------



## Rainerstoff (16. März 2015)

Merci! Ja, voll und ganz! Zwar nicht ganz so feinfühlig wie der zuvor verbaute rc4, aber das wusste ich. Das teil hat ja eh genug reserven, von daher nehm ich das gerne in kauf, mal abgesehen vom gewicht.


----------



## Klappenkarl (16. März 2015)

Rainerstoff schrieb:


> Beim einfedern drückts den schlauch nicht an den reifen? Der fettpresseneinsatz unten am link sollte doch auch als befestigung dienen koennen, sofern ein gewinde drin ist. Werde das bei zeiten mal probieren.
> 
> Anbei mein radl


Nein, ich habe zuvor den G3 Dropout auf die kürzzeste einstellung gebracht, dann passend den Schutz abgelängt. Beim einfedern wird er ja eh noch ein Stück nach vorn gezogen und deckt dabei schon recht gut den Dämpfer ab. Ich überlege aber grade, was du mit der Befestigung am Schmiernippel erreichen kannst?


----------



## Rainerstoff (16. März 2015)

Alles klar.

Naja, der nippel der zum andocken fuer die fettspritze gedacht ist, rausnehmen, den schlauch der am oberen link befestigt ist soweit verlaengern, dass er bis zur schraube reicht und mit dieser fixieren. Hab das auch schon irgendwo gesehen, war ne zeit her und finde es ums verrecken nicht mehr...


----------



## Klappenkarl (16. März 2015)

..und dann? Du musst dann den Schlauch doch um den Dämpfer rum legen, wenn du vom oberen Link zum Abschmiernippel runter willst.


----------



## Rainerstoff (16. März 2015)

Habs gefunden...ja, dann sitzt der schlauch und bleibt da wo er sein soll.


----------



## Klappenkarl (16. März 2015)

Ach so meinst du das! Hab die ganze Zeit den oberen Abschmiernippel im Kopf gehabt.  Das ist natürlich auch eine gute Lösung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rainerstoff (16. März 2015)

Sorry, fuer meine ausdrucksweise


----------



## Jester (23. März 2015)

Wieso habe ich ständig nach dem Waschen Wasser im Hauptrahmen? Den Spalt am Steuersatz habe ich mit Silikon abgeklebt und das Wasser läuft nicht mal richtig ab :-(.


----------



## Newton1878heath (24. März 2015)

"Mit langem radstand sollte das 27,5er laufrad auch in den rahmen passen, wahrscheinlich aber mit einschränken bzgl reifenwahl."

Diese Antwort würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## Rainerstoff (24. März 2015)

Ich werde das 27,5er an der front wenn möglich an der eröffnung vom geisskopf testen. Die DH und Freeride sollten für ausreichend erdahrungswerte sorgen, wenn abwechselnd 26 und 27,5. werde dann berichten...


----------



## Newton1878heath (24. März 2015)

Aber mich interessiert ob bei langen Radstand auch 27,5 passt.


----------



## fatcrobat (25. März 2015)

Hy Leute bin seit 2 Tagen auch in der M9 Gang da hätte ich auch die erste Frage ich habe diese Chips und 3 Löcher im Rahmen 
Was macht was und in welcher Reihenfolge macht es das also fedeweg und Progression verstellen 
Schon mal danke für die Antworten 
Ride on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oOPaLzOo (25. März 2015)

Hi, die Chips sind für den Federweg einzustellen, Loch unten 240mm, Loch mitte 220mm, Loch oben 200mm. Die Löcher am Rahmen sind für die Prozession, unten soft, mitte mittel und oben hart.

Wenn du zb. den Dämpfer in die beiden unteren Löcher einbaust, hast du 240mm soften Federweg.


----------



## Klappenkarl (25. März 2015)

Für die Prozession? Du meinst eher Progression.  unterstes Loch: sehr lineare Federkurve;
oberstes Loch: recht progressive Federkurve ; mittleres Loch: halt die Mitte.
Wichtig ist,das du deine Fahrweise kennst und sagen kannst, was du willst?
Jedes Setting hat seine Vor-und Nachteile. Einen weiteren Einfluss auf dein bike hat auch die Stellung des G3 Dropouts.
Von lang-flach-tief bis kurz-steil-hoch kannst hier noch Einstellungen vornehmen. Und als wenn diese nicht schon genug sei, gibt es ja noch die Option mit dem Angle-Set. Du siehst, es bedarf einiger Abfahrten und einem guten "Popometer" das passende Settimg für sich zu finden.


----------



## fatcrobat (25. März 2015)

Top tausend Dank Jungs 
Mit Fotos warte ich noch so ca 1jahr habe gerade ein gesamt Gewicht von ca 19,8kg


----------



## iRider (25. März 2015)

Klappenkarl schrieb:


> unterstes Loch: sehr lineare Federkurve;
> oberstes Loch: recht progressive Federkurve ; mittleres Loch: halt die Mitte.



Ich dachte genau umgekehrt, oder?


----------



## fatcrobat (25. März 2015)

Das mit dem lenkwinkel hat sich bei mir ereledigt ich fahre ein K9 Steuersatz 
Werde noch auf ein 34zähne Narrow wide umrüsten mein grau hat es jetzt seit einem Jahr auf ihrem v10 
Läuft


----------



## Klappenkarl (25. März 2015)

iRider schrieb:


> Ich dachte genau umgekehrt, oder?


Was schreibe ich für´n Mist. Du hast natürlich Recht iRider.


----------



## __RaceFace__ (26. März 2015)

Meine Kiste mit den alten parts...
Lasse mir gerade einen 650b lrs einspeichen... (Ztr flow ex auf e.thirteen lg1 + carbon-naben) 
Habe im Moment einen 26 er lrs drin (dt.swiss ex471 felgen auf hope pro 2 evo 40t naben)
Und ne dorado pro 650b und n enve dh bar sind verbaut


----------



## __RaceFace__ (26. März 2015)

Das ist der aktuelle stand...
decals für gabel und felgen kommen heute oder morgen und der 650b lrs kommt im laufe des Monats  natürlich dann auch mit passenden decals


----------



## fatcrobat (26. März 2015)

Sehr sehr die beiden


----------



## klana_radikala (4. April 2015)

Nur mal zur Klarstellung damit hier keiner verwirrt ist:

Die vorderen Löcher am Rahmen dienen der Einstellung der Progression:

oberes Loch = linear
mittleres Loch = Standard
unteres Loch = progressiv

Mit dem Chip verhält sich das folgendermaßen:

obere Einstellung = 8.5"
mittlere Einstellung = 9"
untere Einstllung = 9.5"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klappenkarl (4. April 2015)

Danke.


----------



## fatcrobat (4. April 2015)

http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1808446?in=user
So fertig fürs erste


----------



## fatcrobat (4. April 2015)




----------



## Klappenkarl (4. April 2015)

Ohne Bashguard/Taco und mit langem Käfig am Schaltwerk?  Mag sein das ich altmodisch bin, aber scheint mir schon mutig. Pro: sehr gute Bremsenwahl!


----------



## fatcrobat (4. April 2015)

Fürs erste 
Schaltwerk wird noch gegen ein XO DH getauscht aber die Kombi funktioniert super so ohne Probleme hab ich jetzt auf all meinen bikes


----------



## fatcrobat (13. April 2015)

Sagt mal Jungs was habt ihr denn für Erfahrungen mit nem CCDB ich hab mir gestern meinen manitou revox komplett durch geknackt
Irreparabel kaputt laut Jerome von JLracing 
Schon mal danke


----------



## fatcrobat (16. April 2015)

Hat jemand zufällig die passenden Maße von Huber bushings am CCDB 
Danke für die Antworten 
Ride on


----------



## fatcrobat (16. April 2015)

Die hab ich noch und sind 100%ok 
Könnte ich aber erst Dienstag losschicken 
Ansonsten kannste sie gerne haben


----------



## Newton1878heath (19. April 2015)

Hi Leute, 
ich hatte es schonmal gefragt aber keine Antwort bekommen. 

Kann ich mit meinem M9 Baujahr 2012?? (das blaue) auch 650b Laufräder fahren?

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylehead (21. April 2015)

Newton1878heath schrieb:


> (das blaue)



damit auf garkeinen fall.


----------



## Newton1878heath (21. April 2015)

Ok. Mir wurde gesagt das geht. Hmmm dann bliebt wohl nur testen


----------



## san_andreas (22. April 2015)

Irgendwer hier hatte doch 650B Laufräder drin. (Gelbes Rad ?)


----------



## Newton1878heath (22. April 2015)

Ja Viele sagen das es ab 2013 geht.


----------



## Klappenkarl (22. April 2015)

bin grade am überlegen, was sich bis auf die Verschraubung am unteren Link, am M9 verändert haben soll, dass ab 2013 auch 650b Räder reinpassen sollen?
Du kannst hinten ein 650b einbauen, wenn du den Dropout in den längsten Radstand bringst. Vorne dann eine passende Gabel rein und gut. Aber ob das fahrbar ist mit Freude, wage ich zu bezweifeln.


----------



## Newton1878heath (22. April 2015)

Ich würde es gern mal teste.   und Drdropout ist auf dem längsten radstand.  Also werd ich es einfach mal testen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (22. April 2015)

gab es nicht hier iwo einen der bereits 650b im M9 gefahren ist und es es für gut gefunden hat - ich hab das iwie im Hinterkopf..
Müsste er hier gewesen sein...
--> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/intense-m9-fro.475634/page-136#post-12479064


----------



## Klappenkarl (15. Mai 2015)

Eine Frage in die Runde.. bei der neuen Version des unteren Links für das M9, hat da sonst noch jemand Spiel in der Aufnahme für die Travel-Chips?
Gestern ist mir in Winterberg aufgefallen, das ich Spiel im Hinterbau bekomme. Wenn ich das Rad hinten anhebe, kommt das Hinterrad erst nach einem geringen "Leerweg" nach. 
Bei genauerem nachsehen, wo dieses Spiel seine Ursache her hat, stellt ich fest das die untere Dämpferaufnahme die Quelle ist.
Genauer gesagt, die Travelchips. diese bewegen sich gut 0,5mm innerhalb der Aufnahme. Ist dieses "normal" beim neuen Link, vorstellen könnte ich mir dieses nicht.


----------



## Monster666 (15. Mai 2015)

Hat hier jemand den Carbon Upper Link?
wäre interessant ob mit dem das Knarzen geringer oder sogar ganz weg ist.
650b macht spass und passt beim M9 problemlos im langen Radstand 

@Klappenkarl : sollte nicht sein. am besten wärs die Flipchips mal auszutauschen.


----------



## Klappenkarl (15. Mai 2015)

Na toll... dann scheint es wohl eher so,das der Link im Ar*** ist. Alle Chips haben ein geringes Spiel. 	Zu dem Carbonlink.. nein, knarzt immer wieder nach einer gewissen Zeit.


----------



## san_andreas (15. Mai 2015)

Intense sorgt halt echt selbst für seinen schlechten Ruf.


----------



## Klappenkarl (15. Mai 2015)

Das wird als Extra zum Image dazu verkauft. Werde mir mal was einfallen lassen. Hab ja schon die Schrauben für die Links umgearbeitet , dann kommt das jetzt halt auch noch. Wenigstens wird einem nicht langweilig.


----------



## san_andreas (15. Mai 2015)

Spanischen Vertrieb dazu...alles top !

Nee, im Ernst, ich versteh' die nicht mehr. Qualität mau, Modellpalette sinnlos, Vertrieb bei einem Sportmischmaschanbieter, was soll das ?


----------



## Klappenkarl (16. Mai 2015)

Was den Vertrieb angeht.. also da bin ich raus! Verstehe das absolut nicht. Shocker war schon grausam, aber soll ich nun spanisch lernen? :/ Was die Modellpalette angeht, die finde ich nun nicht so sinnlos.. nagut, ich brauch eh nur ein Big Bike zum glücklich sein!^^


----------



## Ritter Parzifal (18. Mai 2015)

Ist halt wie ein italienischer Sportwagen. Da gibt´s immer was zu schrauben. Wenn es hält ist es das Größte. Hält irgendwas nicht, kannst Du es hassen. Ist halt irgendwie persönlicher.


----------



## Klappenkarl (18. Mai 2015)

Ritter Parzifal schrieb:


> Ist halt wie ein italienischer Sportwagen. Da gibt´s immer was zu schrauben. Wenn es hält ist es das Größte. Hält irgendwas nicht, kannst Du es hassen. Ist halt irgendwie persönlicher.


Streiche italo Sportwagen, setze bitte Ami-Sportwagen, bzw. Musclecar. Nicht fein und im Detail gearbeitete, aber wenns rollt,dann richtig!^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klana_radikala (19. Mai 2015)

Es läuft eigentlich immer, die Fragen sind nur: sitzt alles fest? und klingt die Kiste ob sie gleich das Zeitliche segnet?

Falls wer Interesse haben sollte, ich würd mein M9 (L) evtl gegen einen anderen Rahmen in M/L eintauschen wenn was ordentliches daher kommt. Falls nicht fahr ich es einfach noch weiter ^^


----------



## FreerideDD (7. Juni 2015)

Hallo ich bin jetzt auch mal auf dem M9 Unterweges 
Frage in den Raum, hat hier jemand ein M9 unter 16kg ? 

Geplant:

Hope V4
Race Face Sixc Kurbel
2013er Downlink
Carbon upperlink


----------



## FreerideDD (8. Juni 2015)

Kurze frage 

Ich komme fahrfertig an die 100kg 

Leer so 96

Hab gerade eine 500er feder eingebaut und die kommt mir viel zu hart vor.

Daempfer haengt in mittlerer einstellung


----------



## Jester (8. Juni 2015)

Ja wieviel SAG hast de denn wenn du dich auf das Bike stellst?


----------



## FreerideDD (9. Juni 2015)

10-15% 

Haette nur grundlegend gedacht 500er sollte gehen


----------



## FreerideDD (9. Juni 2015)

400er feder 28% sag nackt ohne klamotten ..

Passt


----------



## san_andreas (9. Juni 2015)

Ja, paßt, warum ne andere ?


----------



## FreerideDD (9. Juni 2015)

? Na weil ich mit ner 500er nur 15% sag hatte


----------



## san_andreas (9. Juni 2015)

Achso, jetzt hatte ich einen Mit-Denkfehler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FreerideDD (9. Juni 2015)

Sohooooo 

2013er Dorado Pro 
Fox DHX RC2 400er Stahlfeder (Ti Feder folgt)
Hope Pro 2 EVO 40T 
Flow EX 26" Sapim CX Ray Tubeless
Noch Avid Code R (Hope V4 in 2 Wochen)
Truvativ Descendant Kurbel
Truvativ 36T Kettenblatt 
Straitline Kettenführung
RaceFace Sixc Lenker
X0 9fach auf 5fach
Thomson Elite mit SDG Ti Fly
Ergon GE1 EVO Griffe
Thomson Elite directmount
Magic Mary SuperGravity 

16,5Kg


----------



## san_andreas (9. Juni 2015)

Sehr schön !


Welche Rahmengrösse fahrt ihr denn bei 1,86m ?
Bin normalerweise L Rahmen Fahrer.


----------



## Klappenkarl (9. Juni 2015)

Fahre bei 1,80m  Rahmengröße M. Komme damit wunderbar zurecht.


----------



## Monster666 (9. Juni 2015)

Fahre mit 1.82 ein L, zum V10.4/5 in L ist es aber schon ein ganzes stück kleiner wie ich finde.


----------



## san_andreas (10. Juni 2015)

Ok, also auf jeden Fall L...ist leider eher selten.


----------



## FreerideDD (10. Juni 2015)

welcher dämpfer harmoniert denn am besten mit dem m9 hinterbau ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klappenkarl (10. Juni 2015)

FreerideDD schrieb:


> welcher dämpfer harmoniert denn am besten mit dem m9 hinterbau ?


Und da geht sie wieder los die "mein Dämpfer ist der Beste" Diskussion! 
Ich werfe mein ELka Stage 5 in die Mitte...


----------



## Jester (10. Juni 2015)

Schönes M9. Steht das etwa beim Ralph am laden in DD?

der fox rc4 ist nicht so empfehlenswert


----------



## san_andreas (10. Juni 2015)

Der Mario hat ein schönes Tuning für den RC4. Der wird im Serienzustand in vielen Räden leider unter Wert verkauft.


----------



## FreerideDD (11. Juni 2015)

@Jester

Nein das steht bei mir zu hause XD

Aber ab und an bin ich beim ralph im laden 

Das foto ist vor dem freaks-store in der neustadt entstanden


----------



## Newton1878heath (11. Juni 2015)

Klappenkarl schrieb:


> Fahre bei 1,80m  Rahmengröße M. Komme damit wunderbar zurecht.


Bei mir ist es genau das selbe.


----------



## klana_radikala (13. Juni 2015)

Und ich fahr bei 175 ein L

Wie so ziemlich alles Geschmackssache würd ich sagen 

@sand_andreas: suchst du etwa ein M9 in L? Ich würd meins unter Umständen her geben.


----------



## san_andreas (13. Juni 2015)

Schreib mir mal per PN was du dir vorstellst.


----------



## FreerideDD (13. Juni 2015)

hat jemand noch de 2013er downlink liegen mit den konusbolzen ?


----------



## Newton1878heath (14. Juni 2015)

xRS88x schrieb:


> Hat irgendwer zufällig eine Vektorgrafik von den M9 Decals rumliegen ?  Brauch unbedingt neue Decals und unser Mr. Schneidwerk meldet sich  leider nicht !
> 
> Greets



Selber Frage gilt für mich.


----------



## FreerideDD (15. Juni 2015)

frag bei NLD designs an  Top qualität, dauert etwas laenger weil Ungarn aber das passt

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Németh-László-DESIGNS/135788446492618?fref=ts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Newton1878heath (15. Juni 2015)

Nur zur Info für mich.

Kann ich ihm auf deutsch schreiben? Oder eher englisch?


----------



## FreerideDD (15. Juni 2015)

english only !


----------



## Newton1878heath (15. Juni 2015)

Alles klar danke


----------



## FreerideDD (30. Juni 2015)

Update... V4 is dran


----------



## steiltyp (13. Juli 2015)

Hi, hat hier jemand Erfahrung ob der neue Reverse Mud Fender für den Dämpfer auch an einem Intense M6 oder M9 passt?


----------



## FreerideDD (15. Juli 2015)

Hab mir einen geordert, naechste woche weisst du mehr, muss erst mal Leogang shredden am WE XD


----------



## steiltyp (15. Juli 2015)

Perfekt! Sonst hätte ich den ersten Test machen müssen


----------



## steiltyp (15. Juli 2015)

Habe mir das gerade nochmal an meinem M6 angeschaut...Glaube nicht, dass es passt, weil zwischen dem oberen Link und Dämpferfeder beim einfedern vll. noch 5mm Luft bleiben...


----------



## FreerideDD (15. Juli 2015)

im laden meines vertrauens hab ich den bestellt, und gleich gesagt wenn er passt kauf ich ihn XD wenn nicht dann halt nicht  ich werds sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Parzifal (17. Juli 2015)

Welchen Mudfender von Reverse meint ihr?


----------



## Bloodhound (22. Juli 2015)

Ritter Parzifal schrieb:


> Welchen Mudfender von Reverse meint ihr?







Mudfender für den Dämpfer.
Nen kleineres Bild konnte ich nicht finden


----------



## nicofr (22. Juli 2015)

servus,
ich mach fürn kumpel einen service an seinem m9, bräuchte aber die tretlager grösse bzw was ich da reinmachen soll (denke mal eine saint will er) und welche lager also genaue normen reingepresst werden?

gruss
nico


----------



## san_andreas (22. Juli 2015)

Tretlagerbreite ist 83mm.


----------



## Bloodhound (22. Juli 2015)

Die Saint werden aber geschraubt und nicht gepresst das BSA *Klugscheiss ende*


----------



## nicofr (23. Juli 2015)

ich meine auch die lager
danke schonmal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nicofr (23. Juli 2015)

was sind genau für lager drin mit stückzahl? 6001er? 7001er? oder 6200er? find nichts imminternet... dürften aber alle die gleiche masse haben.


----------



## Bloodhound (23. Juli 2015)

Ja gute Frage. In der Regel sollte aber auf den Lagern selbst der Typ stehen.
Ausmessen kann man die ja dann auch selbst.
Es sollten eigentlich nur zwei gleiche verbaut sein.

Ist nur die Frage, ob sich der Aufwand bei einem Neukaufspreis der kompletten Lagerschalen von ~20€ lohnt.


----------



## Klappenkarl (23. Juli 2015)

nicofr schrieb:


> was sind genau für lager drin mit stückzahl? 6001er? 7001er? oder 6200er? find nichts imminternet... dürften aber alle die gleiche masse haben.


Welchen unteren Link hast du? Wenn du den alten hast,dann benötigtst du acht (8) 6001 Lager. Hast du einnen neuen Link, dann benötigst du sechs (6) 6001 und zwei (2) ich glaube 6901 Lager. Da bin ich mir aber grade nicht sicher.


----------



## Bloodhound (23. Juli 2015)

Ok. Ich dachte es ging ums Tretlager.


----------



## steiltyp (23. Juli 2015)

Welche Lager du brauchst steht alles genau diskutiert im Fred "Lager Geschichten" - schau doch da mal rein


----------



## nicofr (23. Juli 2015)

es geht nicht um mein rad, ich soll nen komplett service für nen kumpel machen ich soll ihm sagen was er bestellen soll, find aber selbst nichts
aber danke! er hat das neon gelbe m9 hat das schon den neuen link?


----------



## FreerideDD (23. Juli 2015)

wenn es Baujahr 2013 ist ja, erkennst du ganz einfach an den bolzen unten !

irgendwie glaub ich das du nicht ganz so viel ahnung hast von dem was du da tun sollst


----------



## nicofr (23. Juli 2015)

ich kenn mich bei intense 0 aus,
daher muss ich mich ja informieren 
ich selbst fahre zwei trek, bin vorher demo gefahren, bin leider erst 18 und kein ausgelernter zweiradmechaniker ...
und ja es ist ein 2013er.


----------



## FreerideDD (24. Juli 2015)

dann wies oben steht 6x SKF 6001 2RSH und 2x SKF 6901 2RS

das lager ausbauen/ausschlagen (großer schlitzschraubendreher und hammer) geht eigentlich simpel, dafuer muss man kein 2 rad mechankiker sein  einbauen finde ich, vernuenftig einpressen besser, geht aber auch irgendwie mit hammer und holz XD solange man es nicht beim einbau beschädigt ist es i.O


----------



## Klappenkarl (24. Juli 2015)

Noch als Tipp wenn du planst die Schmiernippel zu benutzen. Nimm die Dichtscheiben bei den Lagern raus ( mit einer feinen Nadel anheben) , welche in  die Lagersitze eingebaut werden wo die Abschmiernippel sitzen. Sonst kannst du dir das Abschmieren abschmieren. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nicofr (25. Juli 2015)

servus,
wie man lager ein und ausbaut weiss ich (lerne industriemechaniker) 
war mir nur wegen der norm nicht sicher...
und danke für den schmiernippel tipp!


----------



## steiltyp (4. August 2015)

@FreerideDD bist du zum MudFender testen gekommen?


----------



## Der_Einexx (11. September 2015)

Hab meins heute auch zusammengebaut, werd es Sonntag mal testen bin schon gespannt  Gewicht liegt momentan bei 16.53kg mit dem rc4 und Stahlfeder.
Hab das Bild nur schnell mit den Handy gemacht, werd demnächst bessere machen.


----------



## Klappenkarl (12. September 2015)

Der_Einexx schrieb:


> Hab meins heute auch zusammengebaut, werd es Sonntag mal testen bin schon gespannt  Gewicht liegt momentan bei 16.53kg mit dem rc4 und Stahlfeder.
> Hab das Bild nur schnell mit den Handy gemacht, werd demnächst bessere machen.


Mein alter Rahmen kommt zu neuen Ehren, sauber! 	 Eine Frage, wieso hast du die Bremsleitung am Oberrohr befestigt? Aus Erfahrung kann ich dir sagen, das du sehr viel mit der Innenseite der Oberschenkel am Oberrohr reiben bist. Könnte unangenehm werden.

Ansonsten Viel Spaß mit dem Bike!


----------



## Der_Einexx (12. September 2015)

Bremsleitung ist zu kurz kann sie leider nicht anders legen. Die neue ist aber schon auf dem Weg zu mir


----------



## ride.on (13. September 2015)

Hi, kann man den Carbon-Link mittlerweile auch irgendwo in Deutschland ordern oder gibt es den nur in den USA?


----------



## Klappenkarl (14. September 2015)

ride.on schrieb:


> Hi, kann man den Carbon-Link mittlerweile auch irgendwo in Deutschland ordern oder gibt es den nur in den USA?


Gebraucht vielleicht, aber offiziel bestimmt nicht mehr.


----------



## ride.on (15. September 2015)

gab es den Link denn mal hier zukaufen?


----------



## Klappenkarl (16. September 2015)

ride.on schrieb:


> gab es den Link denn mal hier zukaufen?


Ja. Habe meinen (damals) hier in Deutschland bezogen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __RaceFace__ (26. September 2015)

Das war mein m9
Alle schrauben aus titan gold eloxiert
27,5 zoll
Ztr flow auf e.thirteen carbon naben
7x saint antrieb
Saint kurbel
Saint bremsen
Saint trigger
Dura ace kassette
Hope f20 pedale
Hope vorbau
Enve dh bar
Raceface atlas stütze
Sdg ifly sattel
Hope sattelklemme
Magic mary reifen
Tubeless
Bos s**toy rare dämpfer 
Extra abgestimmt auf den rahmen
Dorado pro 
E.thirteen kettenführung
Raceface narrowwide kettenblatt
Syncros adjustable dh headset -2°
16.8kg


----------



## DennyIT1 (8. Oktober 2015)

Hallo zusammen. Kann mir einer von Euch sagen wie lang die Schaftlänge beim M9 sein muss. Will mir ne Dorado einbauen. Danke.


----------



## DennyIT1 (8. Oktober 2015)

Hallo zusammen. Kann mir einer von Euch sagen was ich für ne minimale Schaftlänge beim M9 brauche. Möchte mir ne Dorado zulegen. Dank und Gruß.


----------



## DennyIT1 (8. Oktober 2015)

FreerideDD schrieb:


> Sohooooo
> 
> 2013er Dorado Pro
> Fox DHX RC2 400er Stahlfeder (Ti Feder folgt)
> ...


Hi....sag mal wo hast Du denn die Decals für die Dorado her? Dank und Gruß
Denny


----------



## Klappenkarl (12. Oktober 2015)

DennyIT1 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen. Kann mir einer von Euch sagen was ich für ne minimale Schaftlänge beim M9 brauche. Möchte mir ne Dorado zulegen. Dank und Gruß.


127mm auf die Schnelle gemessen. Ach, ist ein Rahmen in "m"


----------



## DennyIT1 (13. Oktober 2015)

Habe meine Gabel ausgebaut. Waren 155mm Schaftlänge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klappenkarl (13. Oktober 2015)

DennyIT1 schrieb:


> Habe meine Gabel ausgebaut. Waren 155mm Schaftlänge.


Ich habe einfach das Steuerrohr gemessen. Die Höhe variiert ja noch durch den verwendeten Steuersatz und welche Art Vorbau du fahren willst.


----------



## Der_Einexx (14. Oktober 2015)

Mein Schaft hat auch 155mm. Rahmen Größe M und CC angleset. Passt perfekt ohne spacer. Kürzer wäre aber nicht optimal.


----------



## Klappenkarl (14. Oktober 2015)

Der Rahmen in "S" hat ein 114mm Tube, der "m" und "l" ein 127mm langes. Nun einfach die 127 von den 155 abziehen, und du weist wie viel Raum für den Steuersatz und einen evtl. Vorbau bleiben.


----------



## DennyIT1 (14. Oktober 2015)

Die Dorade die ich gekauft habe hat einen 167mm Schaft. Also lang genug für mein M9


----------



## DennyIT1 (19. Oktober 2015)

Dorado is drinn. Nur noch stealth Decals dran.


----------



## bachmayeah (19. Oktober 2015)

"Safari kann die Seite „‎file///C:/Users/volden/Pictures/privat/20151016_180722.jpg“ nicht öffnen, da Safari den Server „file“ nicht finden kann."

Du müsstest die Datei iwo hochladen - beispielsweise in dein Album hier - und nicht direkt aus einem Ordner deiner Festplatte "verlinken".


----------



## DennyIT1 (20. Oktober 2015)

danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## DennyIT1 (20. Oktober 2015)

jetzt Bild mit der Dorado


----------



## klana_radikala (22. Oktober 2015)

Falls jemand ein M9 in L sucht, ich geb meins her, Schaltwerk wurde schon durch ein Zee ersetzt und einen neuen Sattel kann ich auch dazu geben. Für mehr Infos -> PN


----------



## stephan- (12. November 2015)

Hi,

aktuell spiele ich mit dem Gedanken, mir mal ein M9 zu kaufen. Geometrie und Hinterbau sehen "auf dem Papier" sehr gut aus. Es ist ein gebrauchtes 2013er (um genau zu sein, das hier: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/685481-intense-m9-fro-2013-rahmen-m-flo-green-26-oder-650b ). 

Nun wollte ich die Intense-erfahrenen User hier mal fragen, ob es gerade bei dem Modelljahr noch typische Schwachstellen gibt oder irgendwas zu beachten (spezielle Kefü, Probleme mit xyz, ...), was man gerade vor einem Gebrauchtkauf sowohl wissen als auch prüfen sollte? Vielen Dank.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klappenkarl (12. November 2015)

stephan- schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> aktuell spiele ich mit dem Gedanken, mir mal ein M9 zu kaufen. Geometrie und Hinterbau sehen "auf dem Papier" sehr gut aus. Es ist ein gebrauchtes 2013er (um genau zu sein, das hier: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/685481-intense-m9-fro-2013-rahmen-m-flo-green-26-oder-650b ).
> 
> Nun wollte ich die Intense-erfahrenen User hier mal fragen, ob es gerade bei dem Modelljahr noch typische Schwachstellen gibt oder irgendwas zu beachten (spezielle Kefü, Probleme mit xyz, ...), was man gerade vor einem Gebrauchtkauf sowohl wissen als auch prüfen sollte? Vielen Dank.



Hallo Stephan,

ich habe mir die Bilder angesehen, da ist allem anschein nach noch das alte Model des  unteren Links verbaut. Dieses wurde ab 2012 durch den neuen ersetzt. Somit stellt sich bei mir die Frage, ist der Rahmen wirklich aus 2013? Die Seriennummer wäre hilfreich um da Klarheit zu bekommen. Ansonsten würde ich den Verkäufer mal um Bilder bitten von dern Kettenstreben ohne den aufgeklebten Schutz, von den Aufnahmen der Dropouts ( diese abgebaut) , ihn Fragen nach Dellen durch Einschläge der Gabel  und das war es auch schon was mir so einfällt zu dem Thema. Ich hoffe ich konnte dir wenigstens etwas weiter helfen? Halt uns mal auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## stephan- (12. November 2015)

Hi,

kann man aus der Seriennummer bereits das Modelljahr sehen, d.h. weiß jemand, wie sich das zusammensetzt?
Dass da Dellen drin sind würde ich mal nicht annehmen, das stellt einen groben Mangel dar. Hole den Rahmen eh persönlich ab, daher gucke ich da dann genau drauf.

Worauf willst du bzgl. der Dropouts hinaus?


----------



## Klappenkarl (12. November 2015)

Bezgl. der Dropouts; die Bohrungen einfach anschauen, da kann es zu Rissen kommen. Grade wenn es sich um einen älteren Rahmen handeln könnte. Ja, du kannst Intense anschreiben was die Nummer angeht, die sind da sehr hilfsbereit.


----------



## stephan- (12. November 2015)

Hm, das wird sich wohl in der Kürze der Zeit kaum erledigen lassen. Ich frag ihn mal... an wen wende ich mich da? Intense Homepage googeln und den dortigen Kontakt, oder muss ich mich an einen Händler hier in D wenden?


----------



## san_andreas (13. November 2015)

Intense antwortet auf Fragen ruckzuck.


----------



## Klappenkarl (13. November 2015)

So schaut's aus.


----------



## stephan- (13. November 2015)

Das klingt gut - hab leider noch keine genaueren Informationen zu der Seriennummer erhalten. Scheint sich also alles noch etwas zu verzögern mit dem eventuellen Kauf. 
Als besonders robust scheint Intense aber generell nicht zu gelten, wenn man mal etwas rumschaut im Forum. Früher waren die Probleme ja bekannt, habe allerdings ab dem M6 die Entwicklung nicht mehr so verfolgt - aber offenbar gibt es immer noch Probleme. Somit wäre das M9 wohl auch nur eine "Übergangsoption". Mitte nächsten Jahres ist ein langer Bikeurlaub geplant, da hole ich mir dann vorher eben ein Solid oder so. 
Hätte nichtsdestotrotz mal Lust ein M9 zu fahren. Mein ProPain nervt mich, die Farbe geht gar nicht, Hinterbau ist zwar gut, aber ich will auch mal wieder was neues... hm. 

Rein von der Hinterbauperformance kommt imho bisher nichts an das Summum (2011er) ran. Jedenfalls nichts, was ich bisher selbst getestet habe.


----------



## Klappenkarl (13. November 2015)

stephan- schrieb:


> Das klingt gut - hab leider noch keine genaueren Informationen zu der Seriennummer erhalten. Scheint sich also alles noch etwas zu verzögern mit dem eventuellen Kauf.
> Als besonders robust scheint Intense aber generell nicht zu gelten, wenn man mal etwas rumschaut im Forum. Früher waren die Probleme ja bekannt, habe allerdings ab dem M6 die Entwicklung nicht mehr so verfolgt - aber offenbar gibt es immer noch Probleme. Somit wäre das M9 wohl auch nur eine "Übergangsoption". Mitte nächsten Jahres ist ein langer Bikeurlaub geplant, da hole ich mir dann vorher eben ein Solid oder so.
> Hätte nichtsdestotrotz mal Lust ein M9 zu fahren. Mein ProPain nervt mich, die Farbe geht gar nicht, Hinterbau ist zwar gut, aber ich will auch mal wieder was neues... hm.
> 
> Rein von der Hinterbauperformance kommt imho bisher nichts an das Summum (2011er) ran. Jedenfalls nichts, was ich bisher selbst getestet habe.



Servus,

also ich kann deine Sorge verstehen, jedoch ist die Haltbarkeit von Rahmen, egal von welchem Hersteller, immer an vielen Faktoren gebunden. Was richtig ist, Intense hatte eine Zeit lang Probleme mit den Hinterbauten. Jedoch sollte man auch bedenken, ein Forum ist meist ein "Negativ-Spiegel" . Es schreibt kaum einer einen Thread darüber, wie lange er schon ohne Probleme mit seinem Rahmen fährt, jedoch wird schnell ein Thread eröffnet, wenn der Rahmen einen Mangel aufweist.

Ich fahre seit 2006 Intense und bin was die Performance des VPP Systems angeht voll überzeugt. Jedoch im direkten Vergleich (meine Frau fährt ein V10) ist Intense mehr ein "grobschlächtiger-Prollhobel". Super Leistung, brettert alles nieder, aber im Detail wenig schön gelöst. Allein die Bolzen der Umlenkhebel.. meine Güte, wie schlecht gearbeitet und wartungsunfreundlich. Aber, etwas schrauben und abschmieren sollte man schon können und auch bereit sein, nach jedem Ausritt das Bike zu warten. ;-) Dennoch, ich habe bisher auch bei einem eher rustikalen Fahrweise, keinen Intense Rahmen kaputt bekommen.

Zum M9 kann ich dir sagen, es ist ein echtes Racebike mit einer Wahnsinns Gutmütigkeit. Und von den Einstellmöglichkeiten der Geometrie möchte ich erst gar nicht anfangen zu schwärmen.


----------



## stephan- (13. November 2015)

Das mit dem Reporting über Fehler ist mir durchaus bewusst, bin ja auch nicht erst seit gestern im Forum  

Dein Punkt bzgl. der Verarbeitungsqualität stimmt mich allerdings wieder nachdenklich. Bei dem Preis erwarte ich eigentlich eine vernünftige Qualität. Gerade wenn man selbst beruflich in anspruchsvollem, technischen Gebiet unterwegs ist, dann klingt das eher nach nicht tolerierbar. Letztendlich geht es mir um die Performance - klar. Allerdings bin ich durchaus ein "Wenig-Warter", d.h. nach einem Tag im Matsch wird das Rad einmal grob übergespült und dann noch halb dreckig bis zum nächsten Einsatz in die Ecke gestellt. Wartung mache ich nur, wenn es nötig ist. Wirklich zerlegt und geputzt hab ich meine Teile noch nie, außer, wenn ich sie wieder verkauft habe. Im Grunde ist an so einem Fahrrad ja auch nichts zu tun. Schaltung halbwegs gängig halten, Bremsbeläge hier und da austauschen, Gabel ab und zu mal servicen und fertig ist die Laube.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klappenkarl (13. November 2015)

stephan- schrieb:


> Das mit dem Reporting über Fehler ist mir durchaus bewusst, bin ja auch nicht erst seit gestern im Forum
> 
> Dein Punkt bzgl. der Verarbeitungsqualität stimmt mich allerdings wieder nachdenklich. Bei dem Preis erwarte ich eigentlich eine vernünftige Qualität. Gerade wenn man selbst beruflich in anspruchsvollem, technischen Gebiet unterwegs ist, dann klingt das eher nach nicht tolerierbar. Letztendlich geht es mir um die Performance - klar. Allerdings bin ich durchaus ein "Wenig-Warter", d.h. nach einem Tag im Matsch wird das Rad einmal grob übergespült und dann noch halb dreckig bis zum nächsten Einsatz in die Ecke gestellt. Wartung mache ich nur, wenn es nötig ist. Wirklich zerlegt und geputzt hab ich meine Teile noch nie, außer, wenn ich sie wieder verkauft habe. Im Grunde ist an so einem Fahrrad ja auch nichts zu tun. Schaltung halbwegs gängig halten, Bremsbeläge hier und da austauschen, Gabel ab und zu mal servicen und fertig ist die Laube.


Mit der Verarbeitungsquali meine ich nicht das was sofort ins Auge springt, sondern z.B. Innen - und Aussengewinde bei denen ich beim Nachschneiden noch Spanabtrag habe, wo die angesprochenen Schrauben der Umlenkhebel so bescheiden ausgeführt sind, das es zwangsläufig zu einem Ausbrechen des Innensechskantes kommt oder einfach Fräsarbeiten, wo ich mich frage, kennen die kein Kantenbrechen oder Entgraten? Wie gesagt, dieses absolut unabhängig von der einmaligen Performance. Was ich mit Wartung meine ist, das du immer die Verschraubungen einmal mehr prüfen solltest und mußt, als bei anderen Rahmen.Bekanntes Problem ist am M9 auch,das die unterer Link gerne dazu neigt, das Knarzen anzufangen. Im trockenen Geläuf weniger schnell, im Schlamm schneller. Geholfen hat bei meinem Rahmen, die Flip-Chips mit Tesa zu umwickeln, damit der kleine Spalt abgedichtet wird. Somit habe ich länger Ruhe,als ohne Vorsorge. 

Ich denke bei einem Intense der alten M-Reihe  ist es auch wie bei einer Harley oder einer Corvette... niemand würde es kaufen wegen der überragenden Qualität der Verarbeitung, sondern der Leistung und auch weil man die Marke mag.


----------



## stephan- (13. November 2015)

Ja, das hab ich verstanden. Das sind eben kleine Details, bei denen man sich ärgert. Wie kann es denn sein, dass an den Centbeträgen für Schrauben, Entgraten und Gewinde bei einem Rahmen >3k€ Verkaufspreis gespart wird? Sowas wirkt auf mich sehr unsympathisch. Aber sei es drumm, ich werde Intense mal ausprobieren, wenn ich ein M9 zu akzeptablem Preis finde.


----------



## Klappenkarl (13. November 2015)

Ich drück dir die Daumen dabei.


----------



## Ritter Parzifal (13. November 2015)

Ist halt wie ein italienischer Sportwagen. Da kaufst du die Emotionen gleich mit. Da kannst du dich über die Verarbeitung aufregen und das Schrauben verfluchen. Dann schaust du es dir nochmal in Ruhe an und bist gleich wieder in die Optik verliebt. Und spätestens wenn du darauf reitest, willst du nichts anderes mehr.

...so ein kitschiger Beitrag ;-)


----------



## stephan- (13. November 2015)

Bringt ja nichts, wenn mir der Umlenkhebel wegbröselt.


----------



## san_andreas (13. November 2015)

Wie groß bist du denn ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stephan- (13. November 2015)

1,74m. Medium passt also. 

Scheint ein 2011er Rahmen zu sein, also mit altem Umlenkhebel. Ist nun die Frage, ob sich der Kauf dennoch lohnt oder nicht. Schwer einzuschätzen finde ich.


----------



## san_andreas (13. November 2015)

Kannst du ihn dir anschauen ?

Wenn du was sorgloses willst, würde ich von Intense eher abraten. Zumindest beim M6 war ich von der Qualität schon enttäuscht, so sehr ich den Rahmen geil fand.


----------



## stephan- (13. November 2015)

Ja, bin in 1-2h per Auto dort. Aber die Sache ist ja eh klar, an sich. Sichtbar ist es ja nicht, ob das Ding irgendwann nicht zusammenklappt oder sowas.


----------



## Klappenkarl (13. November 2015)

Schau ihn dir einfach an. Das Baujahr ist ja nun mit Sicherheit geklärt. 	Und daran denken, den Dämpfer ausbauen und dann mal den Hinterbau bewegen. Mekst dann schnell ob Lager durch sind.


----------



## stephan- (13. November 2015)

Kaputte Lager wären für mich kein Gegenargument, die sind schnell getauscht. Nachdem es mir im letzten Jahr den Elka im Rad zerbröselt hat, hab ich halt keine Lust auf sowas. Ein Rad hat zu funktionieren.
Kann hier denn jemand eine Aussage über die Links treffen, wie anfällig die wirklich sind? Kam das hier oft vor? Oder ist das ein Gespenst, wie die 2-3 gebrochenen Summums, die es mal gab?


----------



## Klappenkarl (13. November 2015)

stephan- schrieb:


> Kaputte Lager wären für mich kein Gegenargument, die sind schnell getauscht. Nachdem es mir im letzten Jahr den Elka im Rad zerbröselt hat, hab ich halt keine Lust auf sowas. Ein Rad hat zu funktionieren.
> Also
> 
> 
> ...





stephan- schrieb:


> Kaputte Lager wären für mich kein Gegenargument, die sind schnell getauscht. Nachdem es mir im letzten Jahr den Elka im Rad zerbröselt hat, hab ich halt keine Lust auf sowas. Ein Rad hat zu funktionieren.
> Kann hier denn jemand eine Aussage über die Links treffen, wie anfällig die wirklich sind? Kam das hier oft vor? Oder ist das ein Gespenst, wie die 2-3 gebrochenen Summums, die es mal gab?


Also Stephan, wenn du den unteren oder oberen Link kaputt bekommst, dann bekommst von mir nen neuen Link. Die Teile sind mehr als erforderlich ausgeleg.Lager sind auch schnell gewechselt, acht 6001 wenn ich es grade richtig in Erinnerung habe.


----------



## san_andreas (13. November 2015)

Finde den interessant, der kommt mit Ersatzwippen:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/682341-intense-m9-stealth-black-m-ersatzteile-top-zustand


Lagerwechsel ist kein Thema.


----------



## iRider (14. November 2015)

Zum Thema Rahmennummer: normal hast du erst 2 Buchstaben, erster ist das Model, der zweite die Grösse. Die nächste Zahl ist das Baujahr, allerdings machen sie häufig nur eine "2" für z.B. 2012. Dann ein oder zwei Ziffern die für den Produktionsmonat stehen und eine 1-3-stellige individuelle Rahmennummer.
Manchmal kommt es vor dass Modelljahr und Baujahr nicht übereinstimmen, also ein Rahmen am Ende des Vorjahrs produziert wurde aber schon technisch auf dem neuen Stand ist.


----------



## stephan- (15. November 2015)

Danke für die Info. Intense hat auch ziemlich schnell geantwortet.

Wollte heute losfahren um den Rahmen zu holen, aber leider ist mir jemand anders zuvor gekommen.


----------



## san_andreas (15. November 2015)

Also doch den schwarzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stephan- (15. November 2015)

Dabei wollte ich nach all den weißen/grauen/schwarzen/raw Rahmen doch endlich mal wieder was knallbuntes haben...


----------



## klana_radikala (15. November 2015)

Meins stünde auch noch zum Verkauf, hat zumindest grelle Decals


----------



## san_andreas (15. November 2015)

Und ist zu groß für stephan-.


----------



## steiltyp (16. November 2015)

also ich liebe mein M6 immernoch, obwohl ich nun beide Umlenkhebel tauschen musste, weil sie beide angebrochen sind - sie sind aber nicht durchgebrochen und es ist nichts passiert - ich hatte mir die Ersatzteile eh schon auf Lager gelegt ^^ das waren auch noch die älteren, ziemlich filigranen Teile, die neuen sind wesentlich weniger ausgefräst ...
ich stimme den Meinungen absolut zu, ein Intense muss man lieben und daran basteln wollen und stolz darauf sein, wenn es nicht nur funktioniert sondern sich auch noch ohne knarzen fahren lässt 

ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass jemand der sein Rad nicht regelmäßig auseinandernehmen und warten möchte mit einem älteren M glücklich wird ...


----------



## klana_radikala (16. November 2015)

Ich weiß nicht wie groß der Stephan ist, ich fahre bei 175 ein L und bin damit super zurecht gekommen. Vor allem sind die meisten moderen Bikes in M gleich groß oder sogar teilweise größer, bei manchen S Rahmen fehlt auch nicht mehr viel zum M9 in L.


----------



## Klappenkarl (16. November 2015)

Ich fahre bei 1.80 m Größe ein M9 Rahmen in "M", mit  "L"  bin ich werder beim M3 ( wo schon derbe Unterschiede innerhalb der Größen waren) noch beim M9 klar gekommen. Die Aussage, das viele moderne Bikes in ihrer Geomotrie mit dem M9 Rahmen in "L" sich ähnlich sind, mag ich so nicht teilen. Nimm nur einmal den aktuellen V10 Rahmen, da ist der Reach Wert beim M9 438,15 mm in "L", hingegen beim V10 383,3 mm in "S" und 423mm in "L". Grade bei zwei so in ihrer Auslegung recht gleichen Rahmen, sind das schon wesentliche Unterschiede.


----------



## san_andreas (16. November 2015)

Das stimmt, so einfach kann man "alte" und aktuelle Geos nicht vergleichen.


----------



## klana_radikala (17. November 2015)

Da habt ihr schon recht, nur das genau so wie es unterschiedliche Geometrien gibt es eben auch unterschiedliche Vorlieben gibt. Wenn ich mir GT, Mondraker, Nicolai und co so ansehe, die bauen auch ewig lange Bikes


----------



## stephan- (17. November 2015)

Mondraker ist aber auch nur vom Radstand her lang. Der Reach am Summum ist vergleichsweise kurz. Zum Beispiel ist er bei einem Summum 2011 in medium gefühlt deutlich kürzer als der Reach von meinem 2012er ProPain Rage in small. Bei etwa gleicher Vorbaulänge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riotrandy (17. November 2015)

Ich weiss ja nicht, ob es noch im Rahmen deiner Möglichkeiten ist, aber  " hust" bei einem einschlägig bekannten Versender aus England steht glaube ich noch eins rum.


----------



## stephan- (17. November 2015)

Das hat weniger mit Möglichkeiten zu tun, als mit dem Willen. Es gibt Dinge, die würde ich mir, auch wenn ich kann, nicht als Neuware kaufen. Dazu gehören u.a. KFZ und auch Downhillrahmen.  Zumal ich das Produkt ja erstmal testen möchte, da ist ein günstiger gebrauchter Rahmen eh die beste Wahl.
Und so ganz sehe ich es auch nicht ein, ein gesamtes Monatsgehalt für einen Rahmen auszugeben, der mit Qualitätsproblemen zu kämpfen hat. 

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/intense-m9-le-mtb-rahmen-2014/rp-prod131673

Das Ding? 
Der Preis ist mit CCDBa natürlich eine echte Ansage - vor allem in Bezug auf die aktuellen Bikemarkt-Angebote.


----------



## san_andreas (17. November 2015)

Der Preis ist sehr gut !


----------



## Klappenkarl (17. November 2015)

Der Preis ist sagenhaft....


----------



## JuliuZzz (20. Dezember 2015)

Hey Leute,
bin seit heute Mittag stolzer Besitzer eines M9 von 2013. Hammer Teil.. 
Kann mir vielleicht einer erklären wie ich den Lenkwinkel veränder  (sorry bin kein erfahrener schrauber) 
Und kann mir vielleicht jemand einen Link von den Lagern schicken?


----------



## iRider (21. Dezember 2015)

Glückwunsch! 
Lenkwinkel/Tretlagerhöhe kannst Du gleichzeitig ändern indem Du die Ausfallenden anders einstellst. Um ausschliesslich den Lenkwinkel zu ändern muss man schon etwas Aufwand betreiben: die obere Schale des CC Anglesets muss rausgeschlagen werden und durch die mit dem gewünschten Winkel ersetzt werden, also Gabel muss raus und so. Vom M9 gibt/gab es ein gutes Manual als PDF auf der Intense Webseite.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JuliuZzz (21. Dezember 2015)

Okay danke 
Hab noch eine Frage..: Was genau verändert sich alles wenn ich von 216mm auf 241 mm federweg umstelle (also Radstand, Tretlagerhöhe usw auch?) Und was fahrt ihr für eine Einstellung und welche Vor- und Nachteile bringen die unterschiedlichen Einstellungen. 
Sorry ist für mich echtes Neuland soviel einstellen zu können. 
Und ich bin etwas verwirrt..welche Lager soll ich benutzen..?


----------



## iRider (21. Dezember 2015)

Wenn Du nur Federweg verstellst ändert sich die statische Geo erstmal nicht. Natürlich sitzt Dein Tretlager beim Fahren tiefer wenn Du mehr Federweg hast.
Generelle Tipps welche Einstellungen passen sind schwer zu geben da nur Du sagen kannst was Du magst und welches Gelände Du fährst. Ich würde mit den mittleren Einstellungen anfangen und dann experimentieren (auf verschiedenen Strecken fahren, Zeiten nehmen). Also mittlerer Federweg (Flip Chip am Gelenk), mittlere Progression (vordere Befestigung des Federelements), G3 Ausfallenden Mitte und die 0° Schale des Anglesets.
Die fahre ich meistens, nur wenn das Gelände richtig steil wird wechsel ich auf -1° Angleset Schale und die lang/flach Einstellung der G3 Ausfallenden. Federweg bleibe ich meist in der Mitte, lang habe ich nur mal mit gespielt und fand es zu schwammig.
Welche Lager meinst Du?


----------



## JuliuZzz (22. Dezember 2015)

Dankeschön
Ich bin eher der Komforttyp deswegen werde ich es erstmal mit der längsten Federweg Einstellung versuchen und mir dann wenn nötig den mittleren flipchip bestellen, den Rest stell ich dann mittig ein. Allerdings habe ich beim Angleset nur die -0.5 Schale. Wo bekommt man denn andere her hab im Internet gesucht aber nichts gefunden..
Ich meine die Lager für den Hinterbau (siehe Bild). 
Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## JuliuZzz (22. Dezember 2015)

JuliuZzz schrieb:


> Wo bekommt man denn andere her hab im Internet gesucht aber nichts gefunden..



Habs grad gefunden


----------



## iRider (22. Dezember 2015)

Langer Federweg ist schon sehr plüschig. 
Wenn Du die anderen Schalen für den Steuersatz nicht hast dann fahr doch erst mal die -0,5-er bevor Du andere kaufst. Da ist nicht soviel Unterschied zu der 0-er, kannst Du fast ausgleichen indem Du die Standrohre der Gabel in den Brücken ganz nach unten rutschst.
Lager habe ich bislang entweder beim lokalen Lagerfachhändler gekauft oder bei Online-Lagerhändlern die auch kleine Mengen verschicken.


----------



## san_andreas (22. Dezember 2015)

Einfach auf ebay schauen, da kriegst du Lager in jeder Größe / Qualität und mit 24h Lieferung.


----------



## JuliuZzz (22. Dezember 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Einfach auf ebay schauen, da kriegst du Lager in jeder Größe / Qualität und mit 24h Lieferung.


Müssen das nicht irgendwelche speziellen sein?


----------



## Monster666 (22. Dezember 2015)

So speziell, sind die nicht 
was an den unteren anders ist ist die Dichtung. eine Seite ist ungedichtet (die kommt nach innen) und eine Seite ist mit einer Blechdichtung versehen. Du kannst aber ruhig auch welche mit doppelseitiger NBR Dichtung nehmen, dann kannst du dir das abschmieren über die Schmiernippel sparen, dazu empfiehlt sich die Lager vor dem Einbau zu öffnen und ordentlich zu Fetten.
So hab ichs gemacht...


----------



## iRider (22. Dezember 2015)

JuliuZzz schrieb:


> Müssen das nicht irgendwelche speziellen sein?



Wenn Du die Lagernummer (steht normal auf der Dichtung) hast kannst Du überall herbekommen. Intense schwört auf Enduro Lager die mehr Kugeln pro Lager haben. Klingt erstmal gut, allerdings erkaufen die Lager sich eine bessere Verteilung der Last mit dem Nachteil einer schlechteren Abdichtung. Deshalb benutzen viele Leute besser gedichtete Lager mit "normaler" Menge an Kugeln (z.B. von SKF). Und wie Monster666 sagt, kann man die auch mit wasserfestem Fett (Bootsfett) neu fetten, was nochmal die Haltbarkeit verbessert.
Aber Lager wechseln ist schon aufwändig. Wenn Du kein erfahrener Schrauber bist (wie Du sagst) wäre ich da vorsichtig. Denn wenn die Lagersitze im Rahmen ruiniert sind dann ist der nur noch schwer zu retten. BTW: auch den meisten Bikeshops würde ich nicht zutrauen Lager fachgerecht zu wechseln.


----------



## JuliuZzz (23. Dezember 2015)

Okay danke  Aber wo/ wie soll ich sie dann wechseln?  Die verschleißen ja wohl so schnell und der Rahmen ist von 2013.. Habe das Rad gebraucht gekauft und würde deswegen gerne mal vorsichtshalber neue Lager bzw falls die alten noch gut sind zumindest fetten. Aber ich weiß ja nicht ob da nun noch die endurolager drin sind, dann könnte ich ja über die schmiernippel fetten..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klappenkarl (23. Dezember 2015)

Hallo, erst einmal auch von meiner Seite Glückwunsch zu dem Rahmen. Zu der Sache mit den Lagern.
Um zu wissen ob die Lager noch in Ordnung sind, hilft nur die  Schwinge zu demontieren. Das ist auch keine Raketenwissenschaft.
Wenn man wirklich sicher gehen will, reicht es meiner Erfahrung nach nicht einfach nur aus, den Hinterbau ohne eingebauten Dämpfer durch den Federweg zu bewegen. Montier den Hinterbau ab , dann drehe die einzelnen Lager mit den Fingern. Da du den unteren Link der Generation II haben wirst, must du beim Demontieren der Gelenkbolzen etwas tricksen;  die silberne Schraube zuerst demontieren, dann umdrehen und mit dem Schraubenkopf in den Konus stecken. Leicht mit einem Gummihammer auf die Seiten des Gewindes hauen, dann springt der Konus raus. Danach mit einem 10 Inbus den Bolzen lösen und du kannst den Bolzen entfernen. Die Methode zum prüfen der Lager ist zwar aufwendiger, jedoch sicherer.


----------



## san_andreas (23. Dezember 2015)

iRider schrieb:


> Wenn Du die Lagernummer (steht normal auf der Dichtung) hast kannst Du überall herbekommen. Intense schwört auf Enduro Lager die mehr Kugeln pro Lager haben. Klingt erstmal gut, allerdings erkaufen die Lager sich eine bessere Verteilung der Last mit dem Nachteil einer schlechteren Abdichtung. Deshalb benutzen viele Leute besser gedichtete Lager mit "normaler" Menge an Kugeln (z.B. von SKF). Und wie Monster666 sagt, kann man die auch mit wasserfestem Fett (Bootsfett) neu fetten, was nochmal die Haltbarkeit verbessert.
> Aber Lager wechseln ist schon aufwändig. Wenn Du kein erfahrener Schrauber bist (wie Du sagst) wäre ich da vorsichtig. Denn wenn die Lagersitze im Rahmen ruiniert sind dann ist der nur noch schwer zu retten. BTW: auch den meisten Bikeshops würde ich nicht zutrauen Lager fachgerecht zu wechseln.




Also Lager wechseln habe ich nurr am M6 gemacht, das ist doch wirklich easy, wenn man das Werkzeug dazu hat.

Das z.B. :
http://www.superstarcomponents.com/en/bearing-removal-fitting-tool.htm


----------



## iRider (23. Dezember 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Also Lager wechseln habe ich nurr am M6 gemacht, das ist doch wirklich easy, wenn man das Werkzeug dazu hat.
> 
> Das z.B. :
> http://www.superstarcomponents.com/en/bearing-removal-fitting-tool.htm



Ja, ist es wenn man Schraubererfahrung hat. Geht dann auch ohne Spezialwerkzeug. JuliuZzz sagt aber er wäre nicht so erfahren und wenn Du z.B. ein Lager mit Gewalt schief einpresst sind die Sitze hinüber. Den Rahmen zu retten ist dann schwierig. Habe auch schon Shops gesehen die es verhunzt haben und dem Kunden dann ein Rahmen mit neuen Lagern die mit viel Loctite eingeklebt waren zurückgegeben haben. Also nicht soooo einfach.


----------



## Klappenkarl (23. Dezember 2015)

iRider schrieb:


> Ja, ist es wenn man Schraubererfahrung hat. Geht dann auch ohne Spezialwerkzeug. JuliuZzz sagt aber er wäre nicht so erfahren und wenn Du z.B. ein Lager mit Gewalt schief einpresst sind die Sitze hinüber. Den Rahmen zu retten ist dann schwierig. Habe auch schon Shops gesehen die es verhunzt haben und dem Kunden dann ein Rahmen mit neuen Lagern die mit viel Loctite eingeklebt waren zurückgegeben haben. Also nicht soooo einfach.


So schaut es aus!


----------



## JuliuZzz (23. Dezember 2015)

Kennt denn zufällig jemand einen guten Bikeshop in der Nähe von Essen wo man das machen lassen kann ohne Angst haben zu müssen das die es verhunzen?


----------



## Klappenkarl (23. Dezember 2015)

JuliuZzz schrieb:


> Kennt denn zufällig jemand einen guten Bikeshop in der Nähe von Essen wo man das machen lassen kann ohne Angst haben zu müssen das die es verhunzen?


Könntest bei mir vorbei kommen dazu, aber sind schon ein paar Meter dazwischen.


----------



## JuliuZzz (23. Dezember 2015)

Hast du nen Laden oder privat? @Klappenkarl


----------



## Klappenkarl (23. Dezember 2015)

JuliuZzz schrieb:


> Hast du nen Laden oder privat? @Klappenkarl


Nein, ich habe keinen Laden. Aber habe das schon mehrmals gemacht.


----------



## JuliuZzz (24. Dezember 2015)

Wo wohnst du denn? @Klappenkarl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klappenkarl (24. Dezember 2015)

Habe dir eine pN gesendet.


----------



## Jester (24. Januar 2016)

Passt am M9 auch eine 170mm lange Kurbel oder stößt diese an den Heckrahmen?


----------



## __RaceFace__ (24. Januar 2016)

Passt. Würde aber trotzdem die downhillüblichen 165mm fahren


----------



## iRider (30. Januar 2016)

Jester schrieb:


> Passt am M9 auch eine 170mm lange Kurbel oder stößt diese an den Heckrahmen?



Zu Zeiten des M1 und M3 (73-er Tretlager) haben die beim Intense Team immer die Kurbelarme auf der Innenseite schräg abgefeilt. Ging mit Shimano XTR Kurbel problemlos, keine echten Haltbarkeitsprobleme. Konnten so auch 170-er fahren.


----------



## Duefi (31. Januar 2016)

Bin seit letzter Woche stolzer Besitzer von einem M9 Rahmen. Die Kiste war farblich recht runter gerockt und ist jetzt erstmal zum Pulverbeschichter (Götz, Fellbach) gekommen. Es wird Neon Gelb mit Klarlack, bin gespannt ob es so gut rauskommt wie beim Original.

Jetzt kommen dann auch so langsam einge Frage auf, vielleich könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen:

Ich suche ein Decal-Kit. Kennt ihr Alternativen zu Scheidwerk (landunter), Mountainbikes.net (nicht lieferbar) oder Slik (brauche "nur" die Originalen)?


Empfiehlt es sich gleich von Anfang an irgendwelche Kleinteile zu ersetzen? Lager kommen schon neue rein. Die beiden Links habe ich mir vorsorglich auch besorgt. Hab gelesen, dass die Flip-Chips gerne Ärger machen.


Ich bin sehr günstig an einen Vivid Air gekommen, der jetzt verbaut werden soll. Fährt den jemand von euch? Welcher Tune wäre da empfehlenswert? Schicke ihn sowieso zum Service, da kann er gleich angepasst werden.


Ansonsten hätte ich mal die angedachte Partlist. Habt ihr dazu noch Tipps oder Vorschläge?

*Rahmen:* Intense M9 2013 - Neon Gelb - L  (vorh.)
*Steuersatz:* offen
*Gabel:* Manitou Dorado Expert
*Dämpfer:* RockShox Vivid Air - 241x76 (vorh.)
*Bremsen:* Magura MT5 - 200mm (vorh.)
*Vorbau:* Thomson DM - 40mm
*Lenker:* Thomson DH - 800mm
*Sattelstütze:* Thomson Elite - 31,6mm
*Sattel:* 66Sick Espacio Libre - 144mm
*Kurbel:* Truvativ Descendant - 170mm - 36T (vorh.)
*Kettenführung:* bpp - Proto
*Kassette:* Sixpack Singlespeed Kit (vorh.)
*Kettenspanner:* offen (Rohloff, Custom Lösung von Kannichen, etc...)
*Laufradsatz:* offen​
Gruß Chris


----------



## san_andreas (31. Januar 2016)

Ich würde Slikgraphics nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Duefi (31. Januar 2016)

Dank dir san_andreas, ich frage mal an. Hat vielleicht noch jemand einen Satz rumliegen?

Gruß


----------



## san_andreas (31. Januar 2016)

Die Slikgraphics sind sehr hochwertig und ihr Geld wert.


----------



## bachmayeah (31. Januar 2016)

http://nldesigns.eu ?

http://nldesigns.eu/css/nld_nemeth_laszlo_designs_banner22.jpg


----------



## Duefi (31. Januar 2016)

Bei slik habe ich schon mal bestellt, habe sie mal angeschrieben. Danke San Andreas! Nldesigns kannte ich jetzt noch nicht. Wenn sich slik nicht meldet schreib ich die Jungs mal an. Danke bachmayeah!


----------



## steiltyp (2. Februar 2016)

meine M6-Decals von Slik kamen auch schnell und sind super ... btw. fahre auch (Reverse) Singlespeed-Kit mit Rohloff DH Spanner - funzt einwandfrei und lässt den hinterbau warscheinlich etwas feinfühliger als mit Reibungsbremse (custom?!) - Kette "schlägt" aber auch noch etwas (weniger als mit normalem Schaltwerk) fällt aber nie runter - fahre mit NW Kettenblatt ohne Führung


----------



## Duefi (2. Februar 2016)

hey steiltyp, danke für den Input! Bin mal gespannt, wie gut das Ganze funktioniert. Beim Kettenschlagen muss ich mal schauen was ich da noch machen kann. Habe schon überlegt weichen Silikon auszuprobieren. Idee war ne Gussform zu drucken und dann das sauber auszugießen.

Gruß


----------



## steiltyp (3. Februar 2016)

nimm "Mastic Tape" und du hast Ruhe, mit etwas Geschick siehts aus wie ein gegossener Schoner ...


----------



## san_andreas (3. Februar 2016)

Genau, 3M 2228 in 50mm Breite.


----------



## Duefi (3. Februar 2016)

Mastic Tape ist die Rückfall-Lösung. Verwende das schon paar Jahre, so richtig schön finde ich es aber nicht. Funktionieren tut es natürlich prima.


----------



## EndURisk (7. Juni 2016)

Moin moin,

ich bin seit kurzem auch stolzer Besitzer eines M9 und habe nach den ersten Tagen in Parks das berüchtigte Knarzen, was leider doch ziemlich laut ist. Witzigerweise aber nur bei der ersten kleinen Belastung. Man kann also gemütlich mit der Hand auf den Sattel drücken und hört es. Wippt man tiefer im Federweg ist alles ruhig. 

Gecheckt (ausgebaut, auf Dreck geprüft, wieder eingebaut):
- Tretlager, Kurbel & KeFü
- Dämpfer (seit Auftreten der Geräusche auch vorne die Progression geändert und andere Flipchips eingesetzt, um max. Federweg zu haben)
- Sattelstange

Langsam gehen mir leider die Ideen aus. Das Zerlegen klappt schon echt gut und zuverlässig (habe es mir zeigen lassen), aber ich finde die Ursache einfach nicht. Würde nun nochmal die Flipchips und das Tretlager reinigen und neu Fetten. Welches Fett würdet ihr da jeweils nehmen? Man findet ja eine Millionen Meinungen... danke vorab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Custom Waidler (7. Juni 2016)

EndURisk schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> ich bin seit kurzem auch stolzer Besitzer eines M9 und habe nach den ersten Tagen in Parks das berüchtigte Knarzen, was leider doch ziemlich laut ist. Witzigerweise aber nur bei der ersten kleinen Belastung. Man kann also gemütlich mit der Hand auf den Sattel drücken und hört es. Wippt man tiefer im Federweg ist alles ruhig.
> 
> ...



ich weiss jetzt zwar nicht ob das M9 die G3 Ausfallende hat,wenn ja würde ich jetzt auf diese tippen!
Würde diese mal ausbauen,säubern und ein wenig fetten ;-)


----------



## 2378TCDD (7. Juni 2016)

Custom Waidler schrieb:


> ich weiss jetzt zwar nicht ob das M9 die G3 Ausfallende hat,wenn ja würde ich jetzt auf diese tippen!
> Würde diese mal ausbauen,säubern und ein wenig fetten ;-)


Kann ich betsätigen, Ausfallenden sind sehr wahrscheinlich, machmal ist auch die Reinigung der FlipChip zielführend. Wenn nichts hilft: Ohrstöpsel


----------



## iRider (7. Juni 2016)

Hast Du das alte (normale Alu-Gelenkbolzen mit C-Ring gesichert) oder neuere (diese expandierenden Klemmhülsen-Bolzen) untere Gelenk?


----------



## Ritter Parzifal (7. Juni 2016)

Wie siehts mit der Kettenführung aus? Schleift die vielleicht am Rahmen?


----------



## EndURisk (19. Juni 2016)

Moin moin,

ich kam in der letzten Woche leider nur nachts zum Schrauben und kam dann nicht mehr wirklich zum antworten. Habe mir jedoch jeden eurer Tipps zu Herzen genommen und die Ursache gefunden. Es war relativ sicher der untere Link mit den expandierenden Klemmhülsen. Den nochmal komplett zerlegt, gereinigt, gefettet und es war weg. 

Aber nun die nächste Frage: Wo bestellt ihr Ersatzteile (Shoulder Bolts, Dropouts, etc.), wenn nicht direkt in den USA? Es soll in 2 Wochen nach Österreich gehen und bestenfalls klappt es noch vorher. Bin über Shock Therapy nun auf Bike Mountain als Händler gestoßen und werde da Montag mal anfragen. Habt ihr sonst noch Empfehlungen?


----------



## Ritter Parzifal (19. Juni 2016)

Bei Mountainbikes.net gibts alles beispielsweise


----------



## Franky 76 (28. September 2016)

Duefi schrieb:


> Bei slik habe ich schon mal bestellt, habe sie mal angeschrieben. Danke San Andreas! Nldesigns kannte ich jetzt noch nicht. Wenn sich slik nicht meldet schreib ich die Jungs mal an. Danke bachmayeah!


Hallo, suche auch ein original Satz fürs M9 in weiß. Bist du fündig geworden. Bei Mountenbike.net bin ich zwar vor ein paar Wochen fündig geworden und habe die auch bestellt aber keine Antwort bekommen, nur das sie momentan nicht auf Lager sind und geliefert werden wenn sie wieder verfügbar sind..


----------



## Duefi (28. September 2016)

Hey Franky 76.

Habe schlussendlich bei Mountainbike.net bestellt. Hatte kurz angerufen. Hat eigentlich alles sehr gut geklappt.

Gruß Chris


----------



## Franky 76 (29. September 2016)

Ok, ist ja auch erst 14 Tage her.. dann werde ich noch warten oder mal anrufen. Noch wird das Bike eh gefahren.. gepulvert wird ja auch erst im November.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael_gebauer (26. November 2016)

Servus, eine Frage. Habe die Möglichkeit einen M9 Rahmen zu kaufen, leider steht keine Rahmengrösse drauf, bzw. keine Rahmennummer zu finden. Wo finde ich die Rahmennummer? Danke für die Hilfe.
Wie schätzt ihr die Preise ein für einen M9 Rahmen mit RC4 Dämpfer?
Micha


----------



## san_andreas (26. November 2016)

Neu ? Gebraucht ? Zustand ?


----------



## michael_gebauer (26. November 2016)

Neu.


----------



## Klappenkarl (27. November 2016)

Rahmennummer findest du unten am Tretlager eingeschlagen Hast du Bilder von dem Rahmen?


----------



## san_andreas (27. November 2016)

Realistisch gesehen sind 26" Rahmen nix mehr wert derzeit.


----------



## Custom Waidler (27. November 2016)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Realistisch gesehen sind 26" Rahmen nix mehr wert derzeit.



Und warum?
Weil sich die Leute von der Bikeindustrie zum Narren machen lassen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (27. November 2016)

Das war nicht böse gemeint.
Ein Kumpel versucht schon ewig ein S-Works Demo Replika zu verkaufen. Das geht nicht mal zum Schleuderpreis weg.


----------



## Custom Waidler (27. November 2016)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Das war nicht böse gemeint.
> Ein Kumpel versucht schon ewig ein S-Works Demo Replika zu verkaufen. Das geht nicht mal zum Schleuderpreis weg.



Weil die Menschheit das dümmste Lebeswesen auf dieser Erde ist 
Wenn die Bikeindustrie sagt der Schnee ist Schwarz dann glauben es die Leute


----------



## xMARTINx (27. November 2016)

Ja ist leider wirklich so. Wie lächerlich günstig 26" Räder sind...würd ich immernoch kaufen völlig egal 


Gesendet vom iPhone7


----------



## michael_gebauer (27. November 2016)




----------



## michael_gebauer (27. November 2016)

Rahmennummer ist schlecht zu lesen. BCM 109 086 glaube ich. Welches Baujahr ist es?


----------



## san_andreas (27. November 2016)

Auf jeden Fall geil !


----------



## Custom Waidler (27. November 2016)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall geil !



Kann ich dir nur zustimmen


----------



## Klappenkarl (3. Dezember 2016)

michael_gebauer schrieb:


> Rahmennummer ist schlecht zu lesen. BCM 109 086 glaube ich. Welches Baujahr ist es?


Die ersten beiden Ziffern geben den Monat an, "10" = Oktober , die zweite beiden Ziffern das Jahr. Hier wäre es "90" . also 1990, , was nun eindeutig nicht geht. Bei einem M9 kann es nur zwischen "10" und ich meine "13" sein.


----------



## Klappenkarl (3. Dezember 2016)

Und wenn du die Rahmengröße ermitteln magst, du kannst am Steuerrohr messen; ein "S" hat dort 114 mm, "M" und "L" 127mm .
Um noch genauer unterscheiden zu können, kannst die Oberrohrlänge ermitteln.
"S" hat dort 559mm , "M" 584mm und "L" 610mm


----------



## jr.tobi87 (7. Dezember 2016)

Suche M9 in L (1,81cm?).

Vielleicht kennt jemand ja sogar einen Dealer der noch einen Rahmen\ Bike auf Halde hat.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klana_radikala (8. Dezember 2016)

Fallst du keines finden solltest, ich hab hier noch ein M9 in L abzugeben.


----------



## Franky 76 (14. Dezember 2016)

Hallo suche noch immer einen Decals Satz in weiß für mein M9. Ich brauch allerdings den originalen mit Aluemblem.
Bei Mountenbikenet versuche ich den bereits seid 3 monaten zu bestellen das wird nix. Schock Therapy macht kein Intense mehr. In Spanien bin ich nix geworden und über Mile-Multisport (eingetragener Intense Händler) komme ich auch nicht weiter, die Telefonnummer auf deren Homepage scheint es nicht mehr zu geben. Alles andere was ich so finde sind Coustom Decals aber ich suche den originalen. 

Hat jemand von euch noch eine Idee..


----------



## Custom Waidler (14. Dezember 2016)

Franky 76 schrieb:


> Hallo suche noch immer einen Decals Satz in weiß für mein M9. Ich brauch allerdings den originalen mit Aluemblem.
> Bei Mountenbikenet versuche ich den bereits seid 3 monaten zu bestellen das wird nix. Schock Therapy macht kein Intense mehr. In Spanien bin ich nix geworden und über Mile-Multisport (eingetragener Intense Händler) komme ich auch nicht weiter, die Telefonnummer auf deren Homepage scheint es nicht mehr zu geben. Alles andere was ich so finde sind Coustom Decals aber ich suche den originalen.
> 
> Hat jemand von euch noch eine Idee..




Frag mal hier nach @Intense-Germany


----------



## san_andreas (14. Dezember 2016)

Wer ist das ?


----------



## Intense-Germany (19. Dezember 2016)

Grüße!! Wir haben schon wegen den Decals in den USA angefragt. Aber leider noch keine Rümeldung bekommen.

Grüße


----------



## san_andreas (19. Dezember 2016)

Ist ja nur für "Intenskunden"....


----------



## michael_gebauer (10. Januar 2017)




----------



## michael_gebauer (10. Januar 2017)

A beauty comes to alive


----------



## san_andreas (10. Januar 2017)

Sehr gut !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Custom Waidler (10. Januar 2017)

michael_gebauer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 563408




Sehr schön,aber das mit der Kurbel versteh ich nicht


----------



## numinisflo (10. Januar 2017)

Einfach ein Traum der Rahmen in rot. Sau geil.


----------



## michael_gebauer (19. Februar 2017)

She's alive!


----------



## Klappenkarl (19. Februar 2017)

Schaut sehr gut aus!


----------



## Franky 76 (22. Februar 2017)

Intense-Germany schrieb:


> Grüße!! Wir haben schon wegen den Decals in den USA angefragt. Aber leider noch keine Rümeldung bekommen.
> 
> Grüße


Suche noch immer verzweifelt nach einem weißen original Dekorsatz mit Alu Logo. Nach fast 2 Monaten ist mein Rahmen endlich vom pulvern zurück und schaut noch so nackig aus.. :-( Coustom Decails habe ich genug gefunden. Die beinhalten aber weder das Alu Logo noch die kleinen Aufkleber für Rahmen und Schwinge.


----------



## san_andreas (22. Februar 2017)

Hst du mit Slikgraphics geredet ? Die machen einem doch alles.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Franky 76 (22. Februar 2017)

dann fehlt mir allerdings noch immer das Alu Logo vorne am Rahmen.


----------



## san_andreas (22. Februar 2017)

Schau mal in den Thread rein, da werden Firmen genannt: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/banshee-headbadge-sammelbestellung.834354/page-9

Schon mal Intense selber gefragt ?


----------



## iRider (22. Februar 2017)

Schreib Sam, dem Customer Service Typen von Intense: [email protected]
Der findet immer eine Lösung.


----------



## bachmayeah (25. Februar 2017)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/INTENSE-All...095307?hash=item2827b8828b:g:hTIAAOSwU-pXsYuX

http://www.ebay.com/itm/INTENSE-All...810205?hash=item25ca98eedd:g:OYAAAOSwImRYSRNg

http://shop.intensecycles.com/product_p/500335.htm

http://mountainbikes.net/mtbikes/pr...mYmxvd291dD0wJnN6PTEmc3A9NjE=&HNR=3&pnr=27073

http://www.federgabel-ersatzteile.de/rahmen/ersatzteile/intense/27071/intense-m9-oberrohr-decal-set

http://www.federgabel-ersatzteile.de/rahmen/ersatzteile/intense/21538/intense-decal-kit-fuer-m9


----------



## Klappenkarl (3. März 2017)

Franky 76 schrieb:


> Suche noch immer verzweifelt nach einem weißen original Dekorsatz mit Alu Logo. Nach fast 2 Monaten ist mein Rahmen endlich vom pulvern zurück und schaut noch so nackig aus.. :-( Coustom Decails habe ich genug gefunden. Die beinhalten aber weder das Alu Logo noch die kleinen Aufkleber für Rahmen und Schwinge.



Ich habe noch einen passenden für das 1.5 Headtube liegen. Die mit den Flammen passen nicht, diese sind für das 1 1/8" Headtube. Allerdings ist der in mattschwarz. Ich kann auch noch schauen was ich an Decals liegen hab.


----------



## philmor (25. März 2017)

Weiß jemand ob dieses Kit noch irgendwo verfügbar ist? Intense M9 VPP G-3 Upgrade Kit.
Mir hats da ein klein wenig was zerlegt.


----------



## Klappenkarl (26. März 2017)

philmor schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob dieses Kit noch irgendwo verfügbar ist? Intense M9 VPP G-3 Upgrade Kit.
> Mir hats da ein klein wenig was zerlegt.


Was suchst du denn genau?


----------



## philmor (26. März 2017)

Klappenkarl schrieb:


> Was suchst du denn genau?



Ich bräuchte eine der beiden Achsen (mit der Klemmschraube) und die Umlenkung selber.


----------



## Klappenkarl (27. März 2017)

philmor schrieb:


> Ich bräuchte eine der beiden Achsen (mit der Klemmschraube) und die Umlenkung selber.


Eine Achse mit Schraube hätte ich (gebraucht), jedoch ohne den Konus. Einen unteren Link habe ich leider nicht abzugeben, den brauche ich selber als Reserve noch.


----------



## philmor (27. März 2017)

Klappenkarl schrieb:


> Eine Achse mit Schraube hätte ich (gebraucht), jedoch ohne den Konus. Einen unteren Link habe ich leider nicht abzugeben, den brauche ich selber als Reserve noch.


Die Achse könnte schon helfen. Den Konus kann ich noch verwenden. ICh schau mir nachher den Link nochmal an, ob ich da noch was retten kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Franky 76 (2. Mai 2017)

So, nach 5 Monaten endlich alle Decals zusammen
Jetzt brauch ich nur noch einen guten Kleber für das Alulogo.. habt ihr da nen Tip?


----------



## san_andreas (2. Mai 2017)

Doppelseitiges Tesaband.


----------



## xMARTINx (2. Mai 2017)

Schaut gut aus


----------



## Bloodhound (3. Mai 2017)

Na ob das bei artgerechter Benutzung des Bikes hält?


----------



## Franky 76 (4. Mai 2017)

Hm.. ich glaube doppelseitiges Tesa fällt sowohl in Punkto Optik als auch Haltbarkeit aus, zumindest hätte ich da Bedenken. Mann kann ja an den ausgefrästen Formen "durch" das Logo schauen. Jetzt hab ich den Rahmen aufwendig pulvern lassen da möchte ich nicht, das am Logo die Tesafilmstreifen rausschauen.
Hatte an einen evtl. transparenten (herrausquellen ist ja nicht zu 100% zu vermeiden) und elastischen Kleber gedacht den man auf dem Logo aufbringt.


----------



## xMARTINx (4. Mai 2017)

Man muss doch da jetzt keine Wissenschaft draus machen. 2K Kleber und gut...drei vier kleine Punkte und das Ding hält.


----------



## riotrandy (4. Mai 2017)

Würde doppelseitiges Klebeband mit Schaumstoffzwischenlage nehmen, ist im Prinzip auch original so ähnlich gelöst

Google hilft


----------



## Mariusm9 (2. November 2017)




----------



## Mariusm9 (3. November 2017)

Mariusm9 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 660547Anhang anzeigen 660549





Mariusm9 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 660547Anhang anzeigen 660549


Wird noch weiß der Rahmen im Winterschlaf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (3. November 2017)

Bitte raw lassen !


----------



## Mariusm9 (3. November 2017)

Ich mag's nicht in RAW.. Des gibt's zu oft


----------



## Custom Waidler (3. November 2017)

Mariusm9 schrieb:


> Ich mag's nicht in RAW.. Des gibt's zu oft



Aber dann bitte nicht in weiss


----------



## Mariusm9 (3. November 2017)

Custom Waidler schrieb:


> Aber dann bitte nicht in weiss


Warum nicht weiss is doch geil


----------



## Mariusm9 (3. November 2017)

Hab da noch eine kurze Frage meine travelcips haben leichtes Spiel wie kann ich das beheben ? Oder muss ich gleich Nen neuen umlenker kaufen ?


----------



## san_andreas (3. November 2017)

Ich hab beim M6 Unterlegscheiben darunter gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mariusm9 (4. November 2017)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Ich hab beim M6 Unterlegscheiben darunter gemacht.


Des geht beim m9 nicht soweit ich des seh


----------



## iRider (5. November 2017)

Mariusm9 schrieb:


> Des geht beim m9 nicht soweit ich des seh



Hast Du schon das neue Gelenk? Bei der ersten Serie gab es da Probleme mit der Masshaltigkeit. Später wurde dann ein neues Gelenk produziert. Falls es schon das neue ist kann es sein dass die Dämpferschraube sich gelockert hatte und die deshalb leicht ausgeschlagen sind. In beiden Fällen sollte sich das auch durch Knarzen oder Knacken währen der Fahrt bemerkbar machen. 
Manche Leute beheben das mit Teflonband unter dem Chip oder Du kannst auch probieren das mit Carbonpaste zu montieren.


----------



## Mariusm9 (5. November 2017)

iRider schrieb:


> Hast Du schon das neue Gelenk? Bei der ersten Serie gab es da Probleme mit der Masshaltigkeit. Später wurde dann ein neues Gelenk produziert. Falls es schon das neue ist kann es sein dass die Dämpferschraube sich gelockert hatte und die deshalb leicht ausgeschlagen sind. In beiden Fällen sollte sich das auch durch Knarzen oder Knacken währen der Fahrt bemerkbar machen.
> Manche Leute beheben das mit Teflonband unter dem Chip oder Du kannst auch probieren das mit Carbonpaste zu montieren.


Oke danke ich werd mal schaun jetzt im Winter wie ich des in Griff bekomm .. Hab auch gesehn das meine dämpferschraube man leichten Schlag hat  vll liegt es daran ! Aber ansonsten bin ich wirklich zufrieden geiles Teil und schon immer wie ein kindheitstraum von mir und jetzt wahr geworden


----------



## Mariusm9 (5. November 2017)

Ich weiß nicht welches Gelenk das ist ob neu oder alt


----------



## iRider (5. November 2017)

Mariusm9 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht welches Gelenk das ist ob neu oder alt



Das alte Gelenk sollte die normalen, geschraubten Bolzen haben, das neue diese Collet Bolts, d.h. die sind innen konisch und am Kopf geschlitzt. Wenn man die Schraube anzieht spreizen sie sich.

Dämpferschraube hat einen Schlag? Meinst Du verbogen? Check ob die original ist und Härte 8.8 hat. Die verbiegen manchmal wenn man heftige Durchschläge hat. Ist aber eine normale Schraube die man fast überall bekommen kann.
Kannst die Schraube mit einer mit Härte 12.8 ersetzen, dann besteht aber die Gefahr dass die bricht anstatt zu verbiegen. Das ist gefährlicher weil man wenn es passiert oft stürzt und deshalb würde ich es eher nicht machen.

Das mit dem Teflonband wirkt immer nur eine begrenzte Zeit, muss man häufiger erneuern. Das dumme ist halt dass normal das Gelenk geweitet ist und nur neue Chips es nicht lösen. Ein neues Gelenk ist halt schwer zu bekommen und recht teuer, lohnt sich mMn nicht.


----------



## Mariusm9 (5. November 2017)

iRider schrieb:


> Das alte Gelenk sollte die normalen, geschraubten Bolzen haben, das neue diese Collet Bolts, d.h. die sind innen konisch und am Kopf geschlitzt. Wenn man die Schraube anzieht spreizen sie sich.
> Dämpferschraube hat einen Schlag? Meinst Du verbogen? Check ob die original ist und Härte 8.8 hat. Die verbiegen manchmal wenn man heftige Durchschläge hat. Ist aber eine normale Schraube die man fast überall bekommen kann.
> Kannst die Schraube mit einer mit Härte 12.8 ersetzen, dann besteht aber die Gefahr dass die bricht anstatt zu verbiegen. Das ist gefährlicher weil man wenn es passiert oft stürzt und deshalb würde ich es eher nicht machen.
> 
> Das mit dem Teflonband wirkt immer nur eine begrenzte Zeit, muss man häufiger erneuern. Das dumme ist halt dass normal das Gelenk geweitet ist und nur neue Chips es nicht lösen. Ein neues Gelenk ist halt schwer zu bekommen und recht teuer, lohnt sich mMn nicht.


Ja ich hab das neue Gelenk und die Schraube hat die Härte 8.8 .. ich denke da besorg ich mal ne neue. ich muss jetzt eh alles zerlegen und Lager erneuern und gabel und Dämpfer werden frisch gemacht, dann schau ich mal wie ich des am besten lösen kann . Danke für die Hilfe erst mal


----------



## bachmayeah (14. November 2017)

Mariusm9 schrieb:


> Ich mag's nicht in RAW.. Des gibt's zu oft


candy blue, wie das Team damals


----------



## san_andreas (14. November 2017)




----------



## bachmayeah (15. November 2017)

san_andreas schrieb:


> bild


 






im Idealfall noch als Evo-Version mit güldener Carbon-Dorado 


http://www.dailymotion.com/cdn/mani...688-9trahuk3-905283bbee13dc8ebb650e731c46d78f


----------



## Custom Waidler (17. November 2017)

Ja mach in Worksblue


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mariusm9 (17. November 2017)

Ich hab's schon weiss gemacht aber das blau gefällt mir auch sehr gut ... warte noch auf neuen Lenker und dann hoffen das der Winter vorbei geht


----------



## elpicocornhulio (5. Dezember 2017)

Moin guy's !

Ich habe mir n M9 FRO gekauft, makellos und sexy und blue...nur, mir fehlt das Manuell, hat das vlt. noch wer als PDF ? Mir geht es vorranglich um die Dämpferkonfigurationen und Geoveränderungen.

Ich habe das Bike von einer Dame übernommen, verbaut ist ein Elka Stage 5 mit 350lbs, ich selbst wiege ohne Ausrüstung schon 83kg, hatte in meinem Demo ne 650lbs Feder verbaut, ich fahre gerne hart !, wie verhält sich das im M9 ? 
Das gute Stück hat ja ne ordentliche Portion mehr FW, eher ne 550lbs um das Heck auszukosten ?  Wie sind eure Erfahrungen ?

Ride on !
Escelator


----------



## san_andreas (5. Dezember 2017)

So falsch liegst du mit der 350er Feder nicht.

Gib einfach deine Werte in den Rechner von tftuned ein:

https://www.tftuned.com/spring-calculator

(Federweg in inch eingeben)


----------



## elpicocornhulio (5. Dezember 2017)

@san_andreas: Ja doch, diese ist viel, viel zu weich !


----------



## elpicocornhulio (5. Dezember 2017)

P.S.: Danke für den Rechner, nur dagt dieser lediglich nichts aus...  Das aind immer Vorgaben von Firmen und Hersteller nach Schema-F, ich benötige individuelle Erfahrungen...wie geschrieben, im Demo hatte ich 650lbs drinnen, findeste in keiner Tabelle für mein Gewicht.


Thanks


----------



## fone (5. Dezember 2017)

Edit:
VPP sollte eigentlich schon im Bereich des empfohlenen Sags gefahren werden. Wegen der Form der Raderhebungskurve. Der Kettenzug zieht den Hinterbau theoretisch immer in Richtung Sag-Punkt.

Das M9 gilt ja als Sofa, ist es das richtige Rad wenn man ein sehr hartes, direktes Fahrwerk bevorzugt?

Mit einer zu harte Feder wird der Hinterbau auf jeden Fall nicht so funktionieren wie von den Konstrukteuren vorgesehen.


----------



## san_andreas (5. Dezember 2017)

Naja, ne Orientierung ist das immer. Wenn du natürlich gerne "zu hart" fährst, paßt das nicht. Zu weit von der Vorgabe entfernen würde ich mich auch nicht, funzt doch dann nicht mehr gescheit.


----------



## elpicocornhulio (5. Dezember 2017)

Die Hebung habe ich nicht berückdichtigt, ergo Tuning mit Chimstack und auf 30mm Sag einstellen....na gut, dann wird's so gemacht !


Vielen Dank !!


----------



## iRider (5. Dezember 2017)

Hier die empfohlenen Federhärten aus dem Manual.
Bedenke, die sind für den CCDB und nicht den Elka. Elka's sind häufig speziell abgestimmt, Federhärten sollten aber generell etwas höher liegen als die für den CCDB.




Wenn Du das ganze Manual willst: PN mit Deiner Mail an mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elpicocornhulio (5. Dezember 2017)

Hammer, danke !


----------



## elpicocornhulio (5. Dezember 2017)

Ich habe null Ahnung, wie das mit der PN läuft...klingt komisch - ist aber so


----------



## Mariusm9 (31. Dezember 2017)




----------



## Mariusm9 (31. Dezember 2017)

Kurze Frage Leute wo bekomm ich einen Orginal stickerset fürs Intense m9 in schwarz ... ??? Wie auf dem Bild zu seh'n is hab ich welche bestellt aus eBay kammen aus Russland und die passgenauigkeit is absulut scheise ! Könnt ihr mir vll nen Link anhängen . Guten Rutsch und gute Fahrt 2018


----------



## Ritter Parzifal (1. Januar 2018)

Schau mal bei mountainbikes.net


----------



## elpicocornhulio (28. Januar 2018)

Meins....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (28. Januar 2018)

Die Farbe...Bäm !


----------



## elpicocornhulio (28. Januar 2018)

Hey guy's...

hat wern Link oder ne Ahnung, wo ich G3 Dropouts auf 27,5" für's M9 herbekomme ?


Rode on !
Escelator


----------



## Ritter Parzifal (30. Januar 2018)

In der mittleren, aber auf jeden Fall in der langen Einstellung der Dropouts, gehen 27,5"-Laufräder rein. Ein paar Seiten weiter vorne in diesem Forum hatte es jemand schon auf 27,5" umgebaut. Musst mal schauen.


----------



## pigoca (4. Juli 2018)

Hallo in die Runde,

mein erstes Posting mit einer ersten Frage:
Ich will die unteren Lager wechseln, da diese nichts mehr taugen.
Jetzt habe ich immer was von 4x 6001'er Rillenkugellager gelesen.
Bei meinem stecken aber 4x 6902  RS drin.
Was ist nun richtig? Kann ich wieder die 6902 einbauen?
Was mich wundert, die 6001 haben eine Breite von 6mm. Die 6902 RS aber 7mm. das dürfte doch gar nicht funktionieren? 

Vielen Dank schon einmal für eine Feedback.

Gruß


----------



## Klappenkarl (4. Juli 2018)

Hallo Toni,
es gibt ein altes Befestigungssystem, sowie  ein neues. Beim alten war es einfach ein Bolzen mit einem M12 Gewinde am Ende , gesichert mit einem Ring. Das neue besteht aus einem Bolzen mit Klemmkonus. Du wirst ein neues System haben, da passt dann auch die Angabe bei den Lagern.
Ride on!


----------



## pigoca (4. Juli 2018)

Klappenkarl schrieb:


> Hallo Toni,
> es gibt ein altes Befestigungssystem, sowie  ein neues. Beim alten war es einfach ein Bolzen mit einem M12 Gewinde am Ende , gesichert mit einem Ring. Das neue besteht aus einem Bolzen mit Klemmkonus. Du wirst ein neues System haben, da passt dann auch die Angabe bei den Lagern.
> Ride on!



Hallo Klappenkarl,

stimmt, das da eine Änderung war hatte ich gar nicht mehr auf dem Schirm.
Daran wird es liegen. Verbaut ist bei mir die neuere Variante.

Sicher ist die frage nach dem "Haltbarsten Hersteller von Lagern" schon 1000x gefallen...könnte mir trotdem jemand aus der Runde einen Tipp geben? Und mit welchen Fett ich die Lage am besten ab und an mal schmieren sollte?

Danke!


----------



## Klappenkarl (4. Juli 2018)

Aus Erfahrung kann ich dir sagen, es lohnt sich nicht auf die günstigsten Lager zurück zu greifen. Der VPP Hinterbau ist ein enorm lagerbelastendes System, da sind  die ENDURO Lager die beste Wahl. Grund, sie haben im vergleichbaren Lager mehr Kugeln, was die Kräfte besser verteilt und somit die Haltbarkeit merklich erhöht. Nachfetten brauchst die Lager auch nicht.
Ride on!


----------



## steiltyp (5. Juli 2018)

SKF und FAG (die leider nicht immer, Qualitätsschwankungen) taugen auch und halten lange - stimme ansonsten dem vorherigen Post zu, lieber etwas mehr bei den Lagern investieren, sonst tauschst du pro Saison drei mal Lager. Einfach schauen welche gerade billiger sind von den genannten Firmen.
Zusätzlicher Tipp - manche haben mit Schrägkugellagern (gibt es von SKF in vielen Grössen) noch etwas mehr Steifigkeit in den Hinterbau gebracht, weil die seitliche Kräfte besser vertragen (wenn man sie richtig rum einbaut) sind aber nochmal teurer und können Probleme beim rausziehen machen ...


----------



## pigoca (6. Juli 2018)

steiltyp schrieb:


> SKF und FAG (die leider nicht immer, Qualitätsschwankungen) taugen auch und halten lange - stimme ansonsten dem vorherigen Post zu, lieber etwas mehr bei den Lagern investieren, sonst tauschst du pro Saison drei mal Lager. Einfach schauen welche gerade billiger sind von den genannten Firmen.
> Zusätzlicher Tipp - manche haben mit Schrägkugellagern (gibt es von SKF in vielen Grössen) noch etwas mehr Steifigkeit in den Hinterbau gebracht, weil die seitliche Kräfte besser vertragen (wenn man sie richtig rum einbaut) sind aber nochmal teurer und können Probleme beim rausziehen machen ...



Hallo Steiltyp,

danke für dein Feedback. Habe mir jetzt alle Lager neu bestellt, auch die oberen. Alles aus dem Hause SKF.
Denke da habe ich erstmal etwas Ruhe...
Gruß


----------



## Dragozool (20. Juli 2019)

Haaaallo 
bin nun (wieder) stolzer besitzer eines Intense  diesmal ists n M9 <3
leider hat der vorbesitzer nur die Mittleren Flip chips da gehabt und ich wätte doch ganz gern zum testen die anderen noch  mehr federweg soll ja bekanntlich mehr spaß machen neh 
meine frage wäre ob einer hier zufällig noch welche da hat die er nicht mehr braucht  online bekommt man ja die teile nirgendwo mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klappenkarl (20. Juli 2019)

Dragozool schrieb:


> Haaaallo
> bin nun (wieder) stolzer besitzer eines Intense  diesmal ists n M9 <3
> leider hat der vorbesitzer nur die Mittleren Flip chips da gehabt und ich wätte doch ganz gern zum testen die anderen noch  mehr federweg soll ja bekanntlich mehr spaß machen neh
> meine frage wäre ob einer hier zufällig noch welche da hat die er nicht mehr braucht  online bekommt man ja die teile nirgendwo mehr


Grüße,
Zuerst einmal Glückwunsch zu deiner Wahl! Hast schon überlegt welche LRS Größe du fahren willst? Zu deiner Frage, ich glaube tatsächlich noch zwei Flipchips für dich da zu haben.


----------



## Dragozool (20. Juli 2019)

danke danke 
momentan hab ich noch nen 26" LRS drin aber plane auf kurz oder lang auf 27.5 zu gehen 
wenn du noch welche hast wäre das echt n traum


----------



## Klappenkarl (21. Juli 2019)

Dragozool schrieb:


> danke danke
> momentan hab ich noch nen 26" LRS drin aber plane auf kurz oder lang auf 27.5 zu gehen
> wenn du noch welche hast wäre das echt n traum


Glück gehabt  hab noch einen Satz den ich übrig habe. Schreibe mir bitte einmal eine pn.


----------



## Dragozool (21. Juli 2019)

Klappenkarl schrieb:


> Glück gehabt  hab noch einen Satz den ich übrig habe. Schreibe mir bitte einmal eine pn.


habsch gemacht


----------



## ScaryHarry (21. August 2019)

My Intense M9 size Medium, 27,5" wheels, reverse rims and hope hubs.
For my size, i am 180cm, is it a bit short compared to modern bike's, reach is 413mm.
The downside off the upgrade to 27,5'' is the bottombracket it will increase 1'in height and it feels different in riding it compared to the 26" wheels.

But it is a love bike to ride..


But it works for me and in Leogang it wasnt a problem to ride the downhill track.


----------



## Klappenkarl (21. August 2019)

No Problems with the old Fox40 to work with 650b?


----------



## ScaryHarry (22. August 2019)

Klappenkarl schrieb:


> No Problems with the old Fox40 to work with 650b?


 
No , no problems at all,, it still has some space between the tyre and the bridge , and i run the Michelin Enduro wildgripper in the front, sizie is 2,6.


----------



## Startnummer52 (29. November 2019)

Hallo zusammen, 

endlich bin auch ich ein stolzer Besitzer von einem Intense M9, ich hatte sogar das Glück eine Limited Edition zu bekommen 
Mit dem Besitz von dem Rahmen kommen auch gleich ein paar Fragen auf, wie bekomme ich die 2 Bolzen heraus, kann mir das jemand erklären ? Ich habe das Internet schon danach gesucht aber ich konnte bisher nichts finden.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
André


----------



## Startnummer52 (29. November 2019)

Das mit dem Bolzen hat sich erledigt, ist ein anderes System wie in der USER MANUAL beschrieben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klappenkarl (29. November 2019)

Erstmal, Glückwunsch zu dem krassen Rahmen...wie bist du denn da ran gekommen?


----------



## Startnummer52 (29. November 2019)

Vielen dank, über Ebay - Kleinanzeigen aus Spanien 
Zustand naja, ist eben Gebraucht... Schade ist nur das die Drop Out verkratz sind, ich Google mir schon die Finger wund wo ich ersatz herbekomme in Gold...


----------



## Custom Waidler (29. November 2019)

Ich glaube du kommst besser davon wennst sie Gold Pulverbeschichten lässt


----------



## san_andreas (29. November 2019)

In der Tat ein sehr geiler Rahmen.
Bitte replika-mässig aufbauen.


----------



## Klappenkarl (29. November 2019)

Du wirst keine mehr in Gold finden. Gab zu jedem Rahmen einen Satz, keine Reserven. Pulvern würde ich nicht machen lassen, verschwinden die Frässpuren. Gold lacken ist da näher am Original. Ich meine mich zu erinnern, das die ebenfalls gelackt waren. Leider scheinen die Shoulderbolts auch stark mitgenommen zu sein?


----------



## Custom Waidler (29. November 2019)

Eloxieren wäre noch besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klappenkarl (29. November 2019)

Natürlich, aber wesentlich aufwendiger und teurer.


----------



## Startnummer52 (30. November 2019)

Wenn dann Eloxieren, hab ich mir auch schon überlegt welche in Schwarz zu Kaufen und diese dann wieder Gold Eloxieren lassen... 
Weil zu Kaufen gibt es die denke ich mal so nicht mehr.
Allgemein finde ich nur sehr wenig an Ersatzteilen für diesen Rahmen


----------



## san_andreas (30. November 2019)

Hast mal bei Intense selber nachgefragt wegen Ersatzteilen ?


----------



## Startnummer52 (30. November 2019)

Nein hab ich nicht, aber eine Gute Idee 

Danke


----------



## zerg10 (5. Dezember 2019)

Startnummer52 schrieb:


> Vielen dank, über Ebay - Kleinanzeigen aus Spanien
> Zustand naja, ist eben Gebraucht... Schade ist nur das die Drop Out verkratz sind, ich Google mir schon die Finger wund wo ich ersatz herbekomme in Gold...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 944892



Ich glaube ich habe die Zwillingsschwester von deinem Rahmen erwischt. Könntest du bitte mal die Maße für die obere Dämpferaufnahmen bzw -buchsen nachmessen ? Entweder ist mein Meßschieber kaputt, aber ich messe das was mit 39,8mm...


----------



## san_andreas (5. Dezember 2019)

Warum soll das nicht stimmen ?


----------



## zerg10 (5. Dezember 2019)

Weil ich irgendwo hier in den 150+ Seiten was von 38mm gelesen habe.


----------



## san_andreas (5. Dezember 2019)

Ich hatte einen M6 Rahmen, an dem war auch alles special.


----------



## zerg10 (5. Dezember 2019)

@san_andreas: Yo, das Gefühl hab ich auch.





In die Richtung gehts gerade. Warte noch auf die Kettenführung und die Bremsleitung muss verlängert werden.


----------



## san_andreas (5. Dezember 2019)

Schaut aber geil aus !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (5. Dezember 2019)

Leider kommt die Farbe bei dem Handyfoto nicht so gut rüber...


----------



## Startnummer52 (6. Dezember 2019)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich habe die Zwillingsschwester von deinem Rahmen erwischt. Könntest du bitte mal die Maße für die obere Dämpferaufnahmen bzw -buchsen nachmessen ? Entweder ist mein Meßschieber kaputt, aber ich messe das was mit 39,8mm...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 947442


Glückwunsch, dein Rahmen und die Goldenen Teile sehen bei dir ja noch richtig gut aus.
Meiner ist ganz schon Abgerockt  

Klar, kann ich heute Abend mal nachmessen.


----------



## Startnummer52 (6. Dezember 2019)

@zerg10 Ich messe genau 39,8mm


----------



## zerg10 (7. Dezember 2019)

Startnummer52 schrieb:


> @zerg10 Ich messe genau 39,8mm



@Startnummer52  Danke schön, dann bestelle ich jetzt mal Teile. Angeblich hat Intense Europa wohl noch goldene FlipChips. Mal sehen, ob das wirklich so ist...


----------



## zerg10 (8. Dezember 2019)

So, nächste Frage, könnte mir bitte jemand das Maß der Hinterachsmutter sagen ? Leider passt meine goldene Achse aus dem VP Free nämlich nicht ganz...


----------



## Klappenkarl (8. Dezember 2019)

zerg10 schrieb:


> So, nächste Frage, könnte mir bitte jemand das Maß der Hinterachsmutter sagen ? Leider passt meine goldene Achse aus dem VP Free nämlich nicht ganz...


150x12 mm Achse


----------



## zerg10 (8. Dezember 2019)

Klappenkarl schrieb:


> 150x12 mm Achse


Die Achse hab' ich schon hier liegen. Aber das Gewinde für die Kontermutter ist kein Standard, sieht mir nach Feingewinde aus. Müsste also entweder M12x1.25 oder M12x1.5 sein. Keine Ahnung was die sich dabei gedacht haben, so ein Monster an das schöne Bike zu zimmern...


----------



## Klappenkarl (8. Dezember 2019)

M12x1.25 an der original Achse von Intense.


----------



## zerg10 (8. Dezember 2019)

Top, vielen Dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (10. Dezember 2019)

Auf Teile warten ist öde, also schon mal an anderer Stelle weiter gemacht:


----------



## Startnummer52 (10. Dezember 2019)

@zerg10  Sehr edel 

Weiter so


----------



## zerg10 (11. Dezember 2019)

Heute wird die Kettenführung zurecht gefeilt/geschliffen ...


----------



## Klappenkarl (11. Dezember 2019)

Welche verbaust du denn? Regulär soll ja eine MRP verbaut werden, habe aber ewig eine von Carbocage genutzt, die passte mit reichlich Spacern gut und funzte noch besser. Seit letzter Saison fahre ich ohne, mit noch weniger Problemen.??


----------



## Custom Waidler (11. Dezember 2019)

Mich würde ein Bild vom kompletten Bike interessieren


----------



## zerg10 (11. Dezember 2019)

@Klappenkarl 
Ich hab seit eben die e13 LG 1+ dran. Dafür musste ich allerdings fast 2mm von dem oberen Steg wegfeilen, bevor die spielfrei gepasst hat.




Außerdem habe ich die Schmiernippel gegen "normale" getauscht, damit ich kann ich die Fettpresse von meinem V10 weiterverwenden.

@Custom Waidler 
Komplettbild kommt sobald die Decals für die Gabel da sind. Ist das letzte Puzzleteil das noch fehlt. Achso, die Schrauben/Hülsen-Kombi von den G3-Ausfallenden tausche ich noch gegen Inbus-Teile, die Sache mit dem Kettenblattwerkzeug ist mir nicht seriös genug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klappenkarl (11. Dezember 2019)

@zerg10; hast du den kompletten Federweg mal geprüft? Kommt der Schmiernippel nicht dem unteren Link zu nahe? Und letzte Frage, wie schaut es mit der Kettenlinie aus?


----------



## san_andreas (11. Dezember 2019)

@zerg10 : das schaut alles sehr gut aus !


----------



## Klappenkarl (11. Dezember 2019)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Achso, die Schrauben/Hülsen-Kombi von den G3-Ausfallenden tausche ich noch gegen Inbus-Teile, die Sache mit dem Kettenblattwerkzeug ist mir nicht seriös genug.


Musst du dir keine Sorge drum machen. Habe es bei noch keinem meiner Bikes mit den Ausfallenden erlebt, dass es damit Probleme gab.


----------



## zerg10 (12. Dezember 2019)

Klappenkarl schrieb:


> @zerg10; hast du den kompletten Federweg mal geprüft? Kommt der Schmiernippel nicht dem unteren Link zu nahe? Und letzte Frage, wie schaut es mit der Kettenlinie aus?


Danke für den Hinweis, bei voller Auslenkung passt das tatsächlich nicht. Also werde ich es auf den Trichternippel zurückrüsten.
Kettenlinie passt soweit, nur auf dem kleinsten Gang schleift die Kette an dem Oberteil der Kettenführung, aber den Gang nutze ich nur selten selten. Und noch mehr wollte ich von der Führung nicht wegschleifen.


----------



## Klappenkarl (12. Dezember 2019)

Ich musste mir da mit Spacern aushelfen, welche die KeFü ca. 8mm nach außen brachte. Für mich wäre es nicht in Frage gekommen, am Hinterbau etwas wechzufeilen. Überlege dir es doch noch einmal mit Spacern zu arbeiten. Sieht sauberer aus und die Funktion ist besser. Wobei ich aber auch sage, es geht auch ohne KeFü sehr gut. Ob WiBe oder Leogang, dieses Jahr nicht einmal Probleme gehabt.


----------



## zerg10 (12. Dezember 2019)

Ich glaube wir haben uns da falsch verstanden. Ich habe nur an der Kettenführung gefeilt und da auch nur am oberen Teil. Damit konnte ich die dann mit den mitgelieferten Spacern montieren. Ich muss mal schauen, ob ich da irgendwie ein besseres Bild machen kann, aber jetzt sind zwischen Führung und Rahmen ca. 1mm Luft und die Kette läuft sauber.


----------



## Klappenkarl (12. Dezember 2019)

Alles klar, da habe ich dich tatsächlich falsch verstanden. ??


----------



## zerg10 (12. Dezember 2019)

Es gibt noch Teile von dem Gold-Bling-Kit, zumindest habe ich heute 2 davon bekommen (Zu dem Preis schweige ich allerdings...)


----------



## Klappenkarl (12. Dezember 2019)

Gab es nur noch welche mit der mittleren Bohrung? Egal...glückwunsch zu dem Volltreffer!!


----------



## zerg10 (12. Dezember 2019)

Leider ja. Die anderen muss ich wohl nacheloxieren lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (14. Dezember 2019)

Fast fertig und sorry für die schlechte Bildqualität. Morgen kommen bessere...


----------



## san_andreas (14. Dezember 2019)

Sehr geil !


----------



## Klappenkarl (14. Dezember 2019)

Schaut top aus!??
Und die beste Gabel für das9'er. ?
Eine Frage noch; den oberen Link, den gab es doch auch in gold, oder?


----------



## zerg10 (14. Dezember 2019)

Kann sein, dass der bei dem "Bling-Kit" dabei war, aber bei dem Limited ist der obere Link aus Carbon. Ich seh gerade, du hast auch das TSR an der Dorado verbaut. Saubere Sache!


----------



## Klappenkarl (14. Dezember 2019)

Ah okay, wusste nicht das der Carbonlink auch mal in einer Kleinserie verbaut wurde. Kenne ihn nur aus dem Zubehör. Das TSR ist schon nett, aber richtig gut funzt sie mit dem IRT Kit.


----------



## zerg10 (17. Dezember 2019)

Nur echt mit Wasseranschluß am Sattel . Mal schauen, wie morgen die Trails sind, da wird das Teil mal probegefahren...


----------



## san_andreas (17. Dezember 2019)

Wirklich ein geiles Geschoss !


----------



## zerg10 (15. Januar 2020)

So, special Thanks to @Mad-Line, der mir die restlichen Teile von schwarz auf gold umeloxiert hat...


----------



## zerg10 (20. Januar 2020)

Heute sind endlich die Decals für die Gabel gekommen. (In Echt sieht das Neonrot viel besser aus.) Und im Laufe der Woche kommt noch die Invisiframe-Rahmenschutzfolie dran, dann ist es endlich fertig...






P.S.: Irgendwann räume ich natürlich auch mal den Keller auf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (26. Januar 2020)

schick, aber die Folie hätte ich wohl als erstes draufgemacht, als der Rahmen noch nackt war...
ist es 26" oder 27,5" _reingepresst_?


----------



## zerg10 (26. Januar 2020)

Das ist noch klassisch 26". Evtl probiere ich im Sommer mal die Umrüstung auf 27,5". Das mit der Folie war eine Drecksfummelarbeit, hat sich aber doch gelohnt. Und ehrlich gesagt war ich auch zu faul wieder alles abzuschrauben...


----------



## Startnummer52 (27. Januar 2020)

Servus 

Hat jemand diese Schrauben bei sich rumliegen und würde diese Verkaufen wollen ?
Oder hat jemand einen Kontakt wo ich diese noch Kaufen kann ?


*Shoulder bolt black / coarse / wide flange for Intense bikes*
Reference:  130087


----------



## Klappenkarl (27. Januar 2020)

Startnummer52 schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> Hat jemand diese Schrauben bei sich rumliegen und würde diese Verkaufen wollen ?
> Oder hat jemand einen Kontakt wo ich diese noch Kaufen kann ?
> ...


Sollte es da wirklich noch eine Quelle geben, ich wäre auch interessiert.?


----------



## Pres_Skroob (27. Januar 2020)

Intense Europe hatte vor einiger Zeit noch genau zwei Stück. Kostenpunkt 28,- Euro/Stk.
inkl. Versand. Die dürften wohl mittlerweile weg sein. Falls jemand welche nachmachen ( lassen) kann, währe ich auch für einen Satz zu haben ;-)

Gruß, Alex


----------



## Startnummer52 (27. Januar 2020)

Mit dem Preis kann ich leben, hab alles neu bekommen nur die Schrauben nicht 
Sehr Schade das es kaum noch teile für das Bike gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Parzifal (27. Januar 2020)

Ich habe in Finale mal eine verloren (gelobt sei die Schraubensicherung). Um den Trip zu retten hatte ne normale Schraube mit passendem Gewinde aus dem Eisenwarenladen für 25 Cent gereicht. Mountainbikes.net hatte immer viel Ersatzteilzeug.


----------



## Ritter Parzifal (27. Januar 2020)

Aber sehe gerade, dass es die nicht mehr gibt.


----------



## Startnummer52 (27. Januar 2020)

Ritter Parzifal schrieb:


> Aber sehe gerade, dass es die nicht mehr gibt.




Ich will ja alles wieder Original haben im Neuzustand


----------



## Custom Waidler (28. Januar 2020)

Mit einer guten Drehmaschine machen lassen


----------



## zerg10 (28. Januar 2020)

Klappenkarl schrieb:


> Sollte es da wirklich noch eine Quelle geben, ich wäre auch interessiert.?



Brilliant Bikes in UK hat die auch nicht mehr ? Die hatten die zumindest in schwarz...


----------



## Startnummer52 (28. Januar 2020)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Brilliant Bikes in UK hat die auch nicht mehr ? Die hatten die zumindest in schwarz...



Die habe ich auch schon angeschrieben, die sagten mir das diese nicht mehr Lieferbar sind und wohl auch nicht mehr Produziert werden


----------



## Custom Waidler (28. Januar 2020)

Ich weiss jetzt nicht ob das die richtigen sind 









						Intense cycles shoulder bolt (coarse thread)
					

Intense cycles shoulder bolt (coarse thread) in Sporting Goods, Cycling, Bicycles | eBay



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Pres_Skroob (28. Januar 2020)

Die hatte ich auch schon aus Verzweiflung .... passen leider nicht an das M9. Kopf ist zu klein.


----------



## Custom Waidler (28. Januar 2020)

Und hier evtl das richtige dabei 





__





						Brilliant Bikes - Search for products - Brilliant Bikes
					

Brilliant Bikes - Search for products




					brilliantbikes.co.uk


----------



## Startnummer52 (28. Januar 2020)

Custom Waidler schrieb:


> Ich weiss jetzt nicht ob das die richtigen sind
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab die auch bestellt, 8 Stück...
Die Freude war riesig, bis ich den Karton aufgemacht habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (28. Januar 2020)

War nix ?


----------



## bachmayeah (29. Januar 2020)

_Compatible with:

M6 
Tracer 275 Alloy (2014 and earlier) 
Spider (3. gen) 
Spider 29 (3. gen) 
Tracer 29 
Tracer 2 
Uzzi VP 
Slopestyle 
Slopestyle 2 
951 and 951 FRO
Spider 2 
Tazer VP 
Tracer VP 
Tracer 2 
Spider XVP 
Spider FRO 
5.5 
6.6 
Uzzi VPX 
Socom_



Kann sein, dass ich noch eine habe; wenn ich dran denke, schaue ich heute abend mal nach.


----------



## zerg10 (29. Januar 2020)

Die Schrauben für das M9 haben offenbar ein Feingewinde..


----------



## Klappenkarl (29. Januar 2020)

Die Schrauben für das M9 haben ein Normalgewinde, kein Feingewinde.


----------



## zerg10 (29. Januar 2020)

Klappenkarl schrieb:


> Die Schrauben für das M9 haben ein Normalgewinde, kein Feingewinde.


Stimmt, gerade mal geschaut...


----------



## zerg10 (31. Januar 2020)

Sollte hier jemand einen Werkzeugmacher o.ä. für die Teile an der Hand haben, würde ich mich sehr gerne beteiligen...


----------



## Custom Waidler (31. Januar 2020)

Vielleicht hilft dir das 




__





						Schraube anfertigen lassen, wer kann das ?
					

Hallo,  ich brauche für mein altes Cannondale Super V für den Schwingenbolzen eine neue Schraube.  Die Schraube sieht wie folgt aus:        Gewindedurchmesser ca. 12mm, Länge ca. 15mm. Mit einem 5mm Innensechskant.  Gibt es jemanden der mir eine solche Schraube drehen könnte ? Ein entsprechendes...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## Startnummer52 (8. Februar 2020)

So Freunde, es sieht nun wirklich so aus das ich diese Schrauben nirgends mehr neu bekomme.

Sollte jemand diese 4 Schrauben neu oder neuwertig zuhause rumliegen haben würde ich die gegen meinen Carbon Link Tauschen.


----------



## zerg10 (10. Februar 2020)

Mein kleines MTB-Museum ist eröffnet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Startnummer52 (13. Februar 2020)

Es kann beginnen, das lange suchen und warten der ganzen teile hat nun ein ende und der Zusammenbau kann beginnen.
Die Goldenen teile werden alle gegen neue in Schwarz ersetzt.


----------



## san_andreas (13. Februar 2020)

Ist der Rahmen neu lackiert / gepulvert ?


----------



## Startnummer52 (13. Februar 2020)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Ist der Rahmen neu lackiert / gepulvert ?



Ja, hab ihn neu Pulverbeschichten lassen.
Hab diesen Rahmen ja Gebraucht gekauft und der Lack war hinüber.

Dann hab ich mir eine platte gemacht wenn er eh neu Lackiert wird, welche Farbe und so weiter...

Die Decals sind schon drauf und die Goldenen teile gegen Schwarze ausgetauscht.


----------



## san_andreas (13. Februar 2020)

Bin gespannt...geiler Rahmen !


----------



## Startnummer52 (13. Februar 2020)

Ich auch wie ein Regenschirm, das was ich mir da ausgedacht habe finde ich sehr dezent  ?


----------



## san_andreas (13. Februar 2020)

Sehr, sehr geil ! Jetzt nicht den Aufbau versauen ;-) !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (13. Februar 2020)

Startnummer52 schrieb:


> Ja, hab ihn neu Pulverbeschichten lassen.
> Hab diesen Rahmen ja Gebraucht gekauft und der Lack war hinüber.
> 
> Dann hab ich mir eine platte gemacht wenn er eh neu Lackiert wird, welche Farbe und so weiter...
> ...


warum nicht anodisiert, wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## Startnummer52 (13. Februar 2020)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> warum nicht anodisiert, wenn man fragen darf?



Die Anbauteile ?


----------



## bachmayeah (13. Februar 2020)

Startnummer52 schrieb:


> Die Anbauteile ?


Den Rahmen selbst...


----------



## zerg10 (14. Februar 2020)

Startnummer52 schrieb:


> Ich auch wie ein Regenschirm, das was ich mir da ausgedacht habe finde ich sehr dezent  ?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 979747Anhang anzeigen 979748


Sieht gut aus, aber schwarz-gold wäre aber auch eine schicke Kombination gewesen...


----------



## Startnummer52 (16. Februar 2020)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus, aber schwarz-gold wäre aber auch eine schicke Kombination gewesen...



Das war am Anfang auch die Idee ja Schwarz / Gold, nur es ist sehr schwer die Goldenen teile zu beschaffen, und es ist bei Gold auch so das viele sich vom Farbton noch unterscheiden, Hell, Dunkel, Matt u.s.w... 
Also hab ich mich für Schwarz entschieden.

Mit Gefällt es immer mehr ...


----------



## Startnummer52 (16. Februar 2020)

Heute sind ein paar teile aus der Schweiz angekommen 

Somit hab mich heute mit der Bremse beschäftigt und die Silbernen Anbauteile gehen Schwarze getauscht... ?


----------



## Simbl (21. Februar 2020)

Suche einen M9 Fro Rahmen bevorzugt in Größe L. Falls jemand einen über hat wo die Substanz noch stimmt gerne PN. Die Komplettbikes im Bikemarkt hab ich nätürlich gesehen.


----------



## san_andreas (21. Februar 2020)

Schau vielleicht mal auf Pinkbike.


----------



## zerg10 (13. März 2020)

Kleines Tuning-Update: Sobald das Wetter besser wird, teste ich mal einen Luftdämpfer im M9.


----------



## zerg10 (4. April 2020)

So, hier mal was für die Weight Watchers unter uns:









Also schnell goldene Decals plotten lassen




Und ins Bike einbauen. Für meinen Geschmack ist da jetzt genug gold dran ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (4. April 2020)

Sehr, sehr geil, das Rad !


----------



## Klappenkarl (4. April 2020)

Sieht richtig gut aus,gefällt mir!??
Ach, es gibt die Shoulderbolts wieder über Intense! Am Montag geordert, am Donnerstag klingelte FedEx.


----------



## Pres_Skroob (5. April 2020)

Klappenkarl schrieb:


> Sieht richtig gut aus,gefällt mir!??
> Ach, es gibt die Shoulderbolts wieder über Intense! Am Montag geordert, am Donnerstag klingelte FedEx.


Und noch viele andere schöne Ersatzteile.....schade das mein M9 gehen muss :-(


----------



## san_andreas (5. April 2020)

Warum ?


----------



## Pres_Skroob (5. April 2020)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Warum ?


leichte Platzprobleme... da muss leider das gehen, was am wenigsten bewegt wird... im Münsterland gibt es leider keine Lifte?


----------



## zerg10 (5. April 2020)

Klappenkarl schrieb:


> Sieht richtig gut aus,gefällt mir!??
> Ach, es gibt die Shoulderbolts wieder über Intense! Am Montag geordert, am Donnerstag klingelte FedEx.


Über Barcelona bestellt ?


----------



## Klappenkarl (5. April 2020)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Über Barcelona bestellt ?


Nein, ganz normal über die Intense HP. Wurde dann aus den Staaten versendet.


----------



## iRider (6. April 2020)

Klappenkarl schrieb:


> Nein, ganz normal über die Intense HP. Wurde dann aus den Staaten versendet.



Intense EU Homepage? Arbeiten die noch? Hast Du Zoll gezahlt wenn es aus den USA kam?


----------



## zerg10 (6. April 2020)

Intense USA hat mich an die Jungs von Intense Europa(Barcelona) verwiesen. Und mit denen es ganz gut geklappt. Ich frag da mal dieser Tag an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klappenkarl (6. April 2020)

Shoulder Bolt Kit (951/M9)
					

Shoulder Bolt Kit (951/M9)  Models: - 2009 - 2011 951FRO - 2011 - 2013 951  - 2013 - 2015 951EVO - 2009 - 2012 M9 Kit Part Number: IT150031 Includes: Qty 2, Part Number: 130087, Shoulder Bolt




					eu.intensecycles.com
				




Also, ich muss mich korrigieren, es ist über die EU Website. Habe nicht mitbekommen dass man automatisch weitergeleitet wird.


----------



## zerg10 (6. April 2020)

Das erklärt die schnelle Lieferzeit und das Thema Zoll ist damit auch erledigt ;-)


----------



## Klappenkarl (6. April 2020)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Das erklärt die schnelle Lieferzeit und das Thema Zoll ist damit auch erledigt ;-)


Habe grad nochmal die Rechnung angesehen. Für zwei Sätze habe ich mit Versand 47,99 $ gezahlt. Zoll wurde keiner erhoben. Versand erfolgte aus Los Angeles über "Titan Worldwide" mit FedEx.


----------



## zerg10 (6. April 2020)

Hauptsache, die Teile gibt es wieder. Da werde ich mir wohl auch einen Satz sichern...


----------



## Startnummer52 (8. April 2020)

Ich bin dann auch mal fertig geworden mit meinem M9 und hab es in Gudensberg mal ausprobiert ...


----------



## Simbl (8. April 2020)

Sehr geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klappenkarl (8. April 2020)

650b ? 
Sehr geiler Aufbau!


----------



## Startnummer52 (9. April 2020)

Klappenkarl schrieb:


> 650b ?
> Sehr geiler Aufbau!



Vielen dank, hab auch viel zeit damit verbracht wie es werden soll.

Richtig, 27.5 und 2.6 Reifen, passt ?


----------



## zerg10 (10. April 2020)

Startnummer52 schrieb:


> Vielen dank, hab auch viel zeit damit verbracht wie es werden soll.
> 
> Richtig, 27.5 und 2.6 Reifen, passt ?



Hast du mal probiert, ob das auch bei der mittleren Position in den Ausfallenden passt ? Bei mir wird es bei 26", Magic Marys und kurzem Radstand schon ziemlich knapp zur Umlenkwippe hin...


----------



## Startnummer52 (12. April 2020)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Hast du mal probiert, ob das auch bei der mittleren Position in den Ausfallenden passt ? Bei mir wird es bei 26", Magic Marys und kurzem Radstand schon ziemlich knapp zur Umlenkwippe hin...



Langer Radstand letzte Position mit den Magic Mary 2.6, ich denke die mittlere Position wird nicht passen.
Mit den 2.4 Magic Mary vielleicht.


----------



## zerg10 (13. April 2020)

Hab ich mir gedacht, dass ist eine sehr knappe Sache. Mal sehen, vielleicht probiere ich ja mal eine Mullet-Kombo aus...


----------



## zerg10 (11. Juni 2020)

Hab heute mal den Cane Creek Angleset eingebaut. Die Ausrichtung der Gimbals ist alles andere als einfach. Und schon garnichts, was ich im Freien machen möchte. Zumindest ist der Lenkwinkel jetzt bei 63,5°.


----------



## Yeti-Ritter (22. Juni 2020)

Einmal frisch gemacht  Alles wieder fit und abgeschmiert... By the way auf 27.5 aufgerüstet...


----------



## zerg10 (24. Juni 2020)

Yeti-Ritter schrieb:


> Einmal frisch gemacht  Alles wieder fit und abgeschmiert... By the way auf 27.5 aufgerüstet...


Ich seh gerade, dass du den Dämpfer in der progressiven Position eingebaut hast. Wird der da wirklich linearer ?


----------



## Klappenkarl (24. Juni 2020)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Ich seh gerade, dass du den Dämpfer in der progressiven Position eingebaut hast. Wird der da wirklich linearer ?


Nö, eher progressiver. ?


----------



## zerg10 (25. Juni 2020)

Klappenkarl schrieb:


> Nö, eher progressiver. ?


Kann natürlich auch sein  Ich bin noch auf der Suche nach einem guten Setup für den CCDB...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yeti-Ritter (25. Juni 2020)

Klappenkarl schrieb:


> Nö, eher progressiver. ?



genau so  

Ist eine individuelle Sache, der Eine mags eher weicher, der Andere eher etwas härter... ich für meinen Teil brauche Rückmeldung vom Fahrwerk und mag es daher etwas progressiver und fahre auch mehr Luftdruck... Sag bei 25- max 30%


----------



## zerg10 (25. Juni 2020)

Dann hänge ich meinen Dämpfer auch mal um, mal sehen ob das was bringt. Das ist meine aktuelle Federwegsausnutzung ohne das da wirklich große oder harte Drops in der Strecke hätte...


----------



## zerg10 (8. Juli 2020)

Yeti-Ritter schrieb:


> genau so
> 
> Ist eine individuelle Sache, der Eine mags eher weicher, der Andere eher etwas härter... ich für meinen Teil brauche Rückmeldung vom Fahrwerk und mag es daher etwas progressiver und fahre auch mehr Luftdruck... Sag bei 25- max 30%


Danke für die Inspiration, ich hab den Dämpfer jetzt mal umgehängt und muss sagen, das Verhalten gefällt mir deutlich besser. Geht schön ohne Durchrauschen durch den Federweg  und hat gegen Ende noch genug Reserven wenn es mal gröber wird...


----------



## zerg10 (29. August 2020)

Bin jetzt mit einen Umbauten und den Abstimmungen sehr zufrieden. Seit Freitag (passend zum Wetter) ist da jetzt auch der Manitou Dorado Fender dran (Details dazu hier).
Als Kettenführung ist jetzt auch die von Intense empfohlene MRP G3 dran, die E13 und die Saint haben beide nicht wirklich gut gepasst. Und als Sahnehäubchen habe ich der Gabel ein paar Titanschrauben spendiert.


----------



## san_andreas (29. August 2020)

Ein geiles Gerät !


----------



## JohnyKaay (5. Oktober 2020)

Moin zusammen 

Jetzt muss ich mich doch auch mal anmelden...

Das @Single Bike ist back 👌 Allerdings jetzt unter meinem Hintern.

Was ein geiles Gerät. Ich bin verliebt


----------



## san_andreas (5. Oktober 2020)

War und ist ein geiles Ratt !


----------



## JohnyKaay (5. Oktober 2020)

Oh ja! Ich bin wirklich hart verliebt in das Bike. 

Konnte heute Nachmittag leider nicht mehr wirklich viel fahren da es dann doch schneller dunkel wurde als gedacht, aber die paar Meter und Treppen. HOLA! Was habe ich bisher nur ohne ein M9 gemacht 

Am Wochenende wird es dann auch mal richtig bewegt... Oder vielleicht nehme ich mir auch einfach Urlaub 

So oder so - das Single M9 wird jetzt wieder regelmäßig gefahren


----------



## san_andreas (5. Oktober 2020)

Hast du es jetzt erst von ihm gekauft oder hast du es schon länger ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JohnyKaay (6. Oktober 2020)

Hab ich gestern von ihm gekauft  

Sind drauf zu sprechen gekommen, da ich in der Firma seines Vaters arbeite.

Und so wurde sich dann kurzerhand entschlossen, das ich das Bike dringend benötige 

Also gestern Nachmittag abgeholt.


----------



## san_andreas (6. Oktober 2020)

Gratulation ! Viel Spaß damit !


----------



## JohnyKaay (6. Oktober 2020)

Dankeschön! 

Single wird sich vermutlich demnächst auch wieder zurück melden mit etwas neuem. Ihn hat das Bike Fieber wieder gepackt 

Vermutlich dann aber im Nachbarforum mit dem "e" davor...


----------



## zerg10 (6. Oktober 2020)

JohnyKaay schrieb:


> Moin zusammen
> 
> Jetzt muss ich mich doch auch mal anmelden...
> 
> ...



Das hat mir damals schon als BdW gut gefallen. Kannst du mal bitte schauen, wie weit der Schlitten von der e*13 vom Hinterbau weg ist? Ich musste da nämlich bei meiner ganz schön tricksen und es hat nie richtig gepasst...


----------



## JohnyKaay (6. Oktober 2020)

Klar  schaue ich heute nachmittag nach


----------



## JohnyKaay (12. Oktober 2020)

Sorry @zerg10 - hab dich echt vergessen 🙈 

Hier die Bilder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (13. Oktober 2020)

@JohnyKaay 
Hmm, sieht genauso knapp aus wie bei mir. Und auch der Riss im oberen Schlitten gehört wohl dazu. Hab deswegen dann auch auf die MRP G3 gewechselt, die hat da oben deutlich mehr "Luft".


----------



## JohnyKaay (13. Oktober 2020)

Ja ich muss mal schauen. So lange sie noch hält, lasse ich sie dran. Ansonsten bin ich bisher mit dem bike mehr als zufrieden.

Ist halt tatsächlich wie ein Sofa 

Hast du mal ein Bild von der MPR G3 im verbauten Zustand für mich?


----------



## zerg10 (14. Oktober 2020)

So sieht das bei mir aus. Die G3 hat einen schmaleren oberen Arm und deshalb muss man da auch nicht mit so vielen Spacern arbeiten bzw. musste ich an der e*13 einiges an Material von der oberen Führung wegschleifen.


----------



## Custom Waidler (14. Oktober 2020)

Startnummer52 schrieb:


> Ja, hab ihn neu Pulverbeschichten lassen.
> Hab diesen Rahmen ja Gebraucht gekauft und der Lack war hinüber.
> 
> Dann hab ich mir eine platte gemacht wenn er eh neu Lackiert wird, welche Farbe und so weiter...
> ...



Hallo, wo hast du die Decals gekauft?


----------



## Startnummer52 (14. Oktober 2020)

Custom Waidler schrieb:


> Hallo, wo hast du die Decals gekauft?



Moin, das hat eine Firma in Sömmerda für mich angefertigt.

MfG André


----------



## Startnummer52 (16. Oktober 2020)

Aus der Traum vom Schwedengold, da mein Cane Creek Double Barrel Coil schon länger nach und nach seinen dienst Quittiert und das nach der recht wenig gefahren Saison dachte ich mir gönne ich mir mal was aus dem Hause Öhlins, aber das passt wohl nicht ...


----------



## zerg10 (17. Oktober 2020)

Startnummer52 schrieb:


> Aus der Traum vom Schwedengold, da mein Cane Creek Double Barrel Coil schon länger nach und nach seinen dienst Quittiert und das nach der recht wenig gefahren Saison dachte ich mir gönne ich mir mal was aus dem Hause Öhlins, aber das passt wohl nicht ...Anhang anzeigen 1134392


Umdrehen geht auch nicht? Also mit dem Ausgleichsbehälter zur Wippe?


----------



## Startnummer52 (17. Oktober 2020)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Umdrehen geht auch nicht? Also mit dem Ausgleichsbehälter zur Wippe?



Umgedreht hab ich ihn auch schon, da kommt der Ausgleichsbehälter an den Reifen ...


----------



## PremiumNick (17. Oktober 2020)

Du brauchst die Universalvariante:





__





						MTB 1693, 241x76mm (9,5x3,0
					

Öhlins DTC




					www.ohlins.eu


----------



## zerg10 (19. Oktober 2020)

Auf der Suche nach einem leiseren Bike ( und natürlich weil es vom Kovarik kommt), hab' ich mal das STFU-Device verbaut. Funktioniert gut und unauffällig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Startnummer52 (19. Februar 2021)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich würde gerne von meinem Intense M9 den Schwarzen Top Link, Lower Box, Dropout u.s.w... in Schwarz neu Eloxieren lassen da diese einen Lilafarbenen stich haben.

Nun sagte mir die Firma die das machen könnte das die eins zu Probe vorab Eloxieren würden da es vorkommen kann je nach Aluminiumlegierung das es Fleckig werden könnte ... 

Hat schon mal jemand dieses machen lassen und / oder ist jemanden hier bekannt aus welchen Aluminium diese Anbauteile gefertigt worden sind ? 

Vielen dank 👍


----------



## san_andreas (19. Februar 2021)

Der User @Mad-Line ist hier der Eloxalchecker. Vielleicht fragst du den mal.


----------



## Startnummer52 (4. März 2021)

Also die Anbauteile wie Dropout, Top Link u.s.w sind laut Intense aus EN AW-7075 AlZnMgCu1,5 Aluminium.
Der Rahmen selbst aus EN AW-6061 AlMg1SiCu Aluminium.

Grüße ✌️


----------



## Custom Waidler (4. März 2021)

Also ist das Alu der Anbauteitele nicht so geeignet fürs Eloxieren, sondern eher Pulverbeschichten oder Lackieren


----------



## Startnummer52 (4. März 2021)

Laut der Liste ist das EN AW-7075 gut zu Eloxieren.





__





						Technische Informationen Eloxal-München Heinitz GmbH
					

Titelseite Eloxal-München Heinitz GmbH



					www.eloxal-muenchen.de


----------



## Custom Waidler (4. März 2021)

Ja ich meinte wegen der Färbung, wahrscheinlich wirst du das Problem haben das die Teile einen Lila Schimmer bekommen


----------



## Custom Waidler (4. März 2021)

Hier mal ein Foto





Muss aber nicht sein, wahrscheinlich wurde nicht fachgerecht eloxiert.


----------



## Startnummer52 (4. März 2021)

Ja richtig, die haben ja alle diesen Lilafarbenen stich und das nervt mich sehr.

Habe jetzt mal ein Teil von meinem Intense M16 A zum Eloxieren gegeben in Schwarz Matt und nun ist es Schwarz so wie ich es gerne haben wollte.

Vorher...





Nachher ...


----------



## Startnummer52 (4. März 2021)

Das Bild veranschaulicht es ganz gut was ich meine, da es bei einem Schwarzen Rahmen oder Schwinge schon sehr auffällt der Farbunterschied ... 

Grüße ✌️


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (4. März 2021)

Diesen lila-Stich hatte mein Intense damals auch.


----------



## Custom Waidler (7. März 2021)

Startnummer52 schrieb:


> Ja richtig, die haben ja alle diesen Lilafarbenen stich und das nervt mich sehr.
> 
> Habe jetzt mal ein Teil von meinem Intense M16 A zum Eloxieren gegeben in Schwarz Matt und nun ist es Schwarz so wie ich es gerne haben wollte.
> 
> ...



Was hast du bezahlt, wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## Startnummer52 (8. März 2021)

Custom Waidler schrieb:


> Was hast du bezahlt, wenn man fragen darf?


10,- Euro für die Kaffeekasse 🤭


----------



## Custom Waidler (8. März 2021)

Das is mal ein guter Preis 😁


----------



## Custom Waidler (8. März 2021)

Hast du die Lager mit Spezialwerkzeug ausgepresst?


----------



## Startnummer52 (9. März 2021)

Custom Waidler schrieb:


> Hast du die Lager mit Spezialwerkzeug ausgepresst?


Ja, ich habe für die Kugellager Werkzeuge damit ich die Ordentlich ein / auspressen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Custom Waidler (9. März 2021)

Startnummer52 schrieb:


> Ja, ich habe für die Kugellager Werkzeuge damit ich die Ordentlich ein / auspressen kann.



Welches genau?


----------



## zerg10 (2. April 2021)

So, Zeit für eine Zwischenbilanz:

Den Fender hab ich erstmal wieder abgebaut, weil der mir zuviel geklappert hat. Kommt wahrscheinlich erst wieder im Herbst/Winter wieder dran.
Die FlipChips um den Federweg einzustellen, habe ich jetzt eingeklebt, nachdem Teflonband und alle sonstigen Tricks nicht geholfen haben. Das ist leider eine echte Schwäche bei dem ansonsten sehr durchdachtem Bike.
Der Cane Creek Angleset macht überhaupt keine Zicken, einmal eingestellt und feinjustiert und das Teil hält.
Das STFU-Device macht seine Arbeit, das Bike ist dadurch sehr leise.


----------



## Startnummer52 (13. April 2021)

Hallo zusammen, 

genau so habe ich es auch gemacht mit den FlipChips, diese habe ich mit Loctite 243 Eingeklebt und dass ganze Jahr ruhe gehabt.
Obwohl muss ich noch dazu sagen das ich 2 FlipChips genommen habe ohne Gewinde da die mit Gewinde nicht mehr Lieferbar gewesen sind, habe ein Schraube durchgesteckt und diese mit einer Mutter gekontert.


----------



## DannyFox (18. Juli 2021)

__RaceFace__ schrieb:


> Brachial.... wälzt einfach ALLES nieder...
> so krass...


Servus hab auch ein m9 fro Ltd aus 2014 wollt fragen passen die 27,5 Zoll gut rein ohne probleme? Und mit welcher Reifenbreite fährst du


----------



## EndURisk (19. Juli 2021)

DannyFox schrieb:


> Servus hab auch ein m9 fro Ltd aus 2014 wollt fragen passen die 27,5 Zoll gut rein ohne probleme? Und mit welcher Reifenbreite fährst du


Der, der mein M9 auch jetzt noch fährt, fährt es problemlos mit 27.5" und 2.5er Reifen. Das geht also mindestens. 👍


----------



## zerg10 (26. Juli 2021)

DannyFox schrieb:


> Servus hab auch ein m9 fro Ltd aus 2014 wollt fragen passen die 27,5 Zoll gut rein ohne probleme? Und mit welcher Reifenbreite fährst du


Moin! Lass das Teil mal sehen, evtl. kann man dir ja noch ein paar Tips geben...


----------



## Klappenkarl (26. Juli 2021)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Moin! Lass das Teil mal sehen, evtl. kann man dir ja noch ein paar Tips geben...


Moin moin. Bin es mit Conti Kaiser 2.4 ohne Probleme gefahren. Die Dropouts in die längste Position und gut. Viel Spaß mit dem Gerät.


----------



## petergaper (1. Juli 2022)

Custom Waidler schrieb:


> Also ist das Alu der Anbauteitele nicht so geeignet fürs Eloxieren, sondern eher Pulverbeschichten oder Lackieren


Wenn das Alu zu „hart“ ist die Legeriung nicht sooo geeignet ist dann „hält“ die Farbe nicht optimal Siege Bild. Letztens erst bei Kurbeln gehabt. Wollte sie erst C35 einfärben und dann organisch Schwarz nachfärben das ging nicht. Musste sie dann noch mal anbbeizen und neu Eloxieren und nur organisch einfärben dann ging es… sah zwar auch nicht perfekt aus aber wir haben da so ein Öl damit kann man ganz gut kaschieren…


----------



## petergaper (1. Juli 2022)

Startnummer52 schrieb:


> Das Bild veranschaulicht es ganz gut was ich meine, da es bei einem Schwarzen Rahmen oder Schwinge schon sehr auffällt der Farbunterschied ...
> 
> Grüße ✌️
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1220888


Leider bleichen die meisten Eloxalfarben mit der Zeit aus gerade auch das organisch getauchte schwarz. Es gibt dann noch elektrolytisch eingefärbtes schwarz (C35) dies ist in der Regel „farbecht/UV beständig“ lässt sich aber leider nicht bei harten Alu bzw. Bestimmten Alulegierungen anwenden. Beim arbbeizen unbedingt so kurz wie möglich abbeizen da durch die Natronlauge beim beizen schon ordentlich Material weggenommen wird gerade wenn man das Teil zwei mal machen muss… 🙈. Lg


----------



## petergaper (1. Juli 2022)

Custom Waidler schrieb:


> Das is mal ein guter Preis 😁


Sorry das ich meinen Senf und Ketchup dazu gebe, finde ich auch. Sehr guter Preis, wenn es dann mit Polieren ist ist es schon wieder viel aufwändiger… anbei paar Bilder was ich mal für diw. „Sammler“ gemacht hatte… Lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (13. August 2022)

Eine kurze Bildergeschichte, die eigentlich alles sagt...


----------

